#ubuntu-de 2011-06-13
<YoJohannsen> ok etwas unschön, mein englich wird nur kanpp dafür reichen, sich über sowas, auf englisch zu unterhalten
<ring0> in welche datei wird eigentlich geschrieben, wenn ich route nutze?
<szal> /etc/resolv.conf?
<ring0> steht da nicht nur der zu nutzende dns-server drin?
<Testfil> can I ask you guys a german language related question?
<Testfil> It'll be quick..
<dAnjou> für solche fälle, liebe supporter, bitte gleich nach ##deutsch weiterleiten
<szal> sowat gibbet?
 * szal kennt für Sprachfragen nur das WordReference-Forum
<bullgard4> In einem neuen Natty-Rechner zeigt Tilda und mc den Font »Monospace 6« viel schmaler an als auf einem anderen mit derselben vertikalen Pixelanzahl und Displayhöhe. Woran könnte das liegen?
<Fussel> gleichgroßes display?
<bullgard4> Fussel: Nein. Das neue Bildschirmbild ist breiter: Es hat 1680 Pixel Breite, das alte 1400 Pixel.
<Fussel> bullgard4, ein anderes display hat auch andere pixel, da kann das als unterschiedlich dargestellt werden
<bullgard4> Fussel: Welches Programm sorgt für eine unterschiedliche Darstellungsart? Bisher dachte ich, die Schriftzeichen von "Monospace 6" sollten auf allen Rechnern, die die gleiche Bildschirmbildhöhe und vertikale Pixelanzahl haben, auch mit der gleichen Breite angezeigt werden.
<Fussel> hm, normalerweise müsste das einigermaßen ausgeglichen werden, wenn man die richtige pixel-zahl für das display angibt, solang es nicht arg viel höher auflöst
<bullgard4> Ja. Irgendein Programm sorgt aber für eine andere Darstellungsart. 
<Fussel> nuja, die größe bei den schriften sagt ja aus, dass die schrift dann z.b. 6pixel höhe hat, das muss nicht unbedingt n irgend programm sein, dass das verursacht, sondern der monitor, da der ne andere pixelgröße hat, wenn ich da mal nur von der höhe ausgehe, und der monitor gleichhoch ist, aber höher auflöst, ist die schrift dann schmaler
<Fussel> kann man n bissl ausgleichen, wenn man an der einzustellenden auflösung rumbastelt, allerdings muss das genau umgerechnet werden, wenn man den monitor zwingt halbe pixel darzustellen, wirds unscharf
<fr00d> Moin!
<fr00d> Worauf muss ich achten, wenn ich für mein Mediacenter den Suspend aktivieren will, aber nicht möchte, dass es sich abschält, wenn Programme wie mplayer, vlc oder audacious laufen?
<apollo13> fr00d: programme wie vlc und totem sind in der lage suspend zu stoppen sobald sie rennen, kA ob mplayer und audacious das auch tun
<fr00d> apollo13: Muss das das Programm aktiv tun oder hat der suspend da eine Liste an Programmen, die er abgleicht?
<bekks> fr00d: Ersteres.
<apollo13> fr00d: natürlich ersteres, im normalfall funktioniert das über dbus so weit weiß
<se001> Funktioniert hier beim Rest Icq über Empathy noch ?
<bullgard4> Was ist "Rest"?
<se001> bei den restlichen hier 
<Wedelwolf> Ich nutz garnicht empathy.
<Guschtel> se001: mit kopete gehts (wieder)
<se001> Oki danke Guschtel, dann werd ich das wohl noch zusätzlich drauf machen
<Guschtel> das is aber kde
<se001> stimmt
<se001> ^^
<se001> mal pidgin versuchen
<ThreeM> pidgin geth
<ThreeM> bin im icq online
<leszek> hi
<defubu> hi
<defubu> ich habe gerade Ubuntu 11.04 neu installiert und nachdem ich gnome 3 installieren versucht habe, damit aber nicht fertig geworden bin, lässt mich mein login manager nicht mehr einloggen
<defubu> auf den Terminals kann ich mich ohne Probleme einloggen... auf der grafischen Oberfläche nimmt er die daten an und beschwert sich nicht, loggt allerdings auch nicht ein
<defubu> hat jemand schon ähnliche probleme gehabt oder weiß was man tun könnte?
<defubu> oder gibt es vielleicht eine methode ubuntu in den ursprungszustand zu versetzen, da ich anfangs mich einloggen konnte?
<defubu> es ist ne komplett frische installation, bis auf den versuch gnome 3 zu installieren... ich will nur vermeiden alles wieder neu aufsetzen zu müssen
<szal> defubu: wenn das eh alles frisch is, verlierste doch nix durch Neuaufsetzen
<defubu> szal, ausser leider viel zeit ... 
<szal> is mit der Alternate-CD in ner halben Stunde erledigt
<defubu> szal: bei mir hat das über ne stunde gedauert ... strange 
<defubu> und die desktop cd funktionierte überhaupt nicht ... 
<defubu> Also, hat keiner ne ahnung? Sonst muss ich leider alles noch mal installieren, mit der befürchtung, dass das ganze noch mal auftreten kann :/
<defubu> OK, ciao dann 
<poller_> hallo zusammen
<poller_> ich versuche grade unter ubuntu 10.10 (pc one internetzugang) folgende *.deb pakete zu installieren: python wxversion und python wxgtk2.8 . (via ubuntu software center) jedoch sagt er mir bei beiden pakenten beim versuch der instalation folgende meldung: installation von paketen erforderlich ,denen nicht vertraut werden kann. in den details meldet er mir folgende pakete: python-wxgrk2.8 und python-wxversion (die beiden die ich ja 
<poller_> installiert bekomme? daten kann ich mittels usb stik auf den linux pc schieben
<szal> poller_: sollte eigtl. nur ne Warnung sein & die Installation net behindern
<thextor> Kann ich ein Software Raid 5 (mdadm) von 9.04 auf 11.04 portieren oder muss ich mit Komplikationen rechnen? Hardware bleibt komplett die gleiche.
<Gulaschkanone> poller_, notfalls übers Terminal installiere: dpkg -i package.deb
<poller_> szal: ich kann nur auf ok klicken und dann isses doch nciht installiert
<poller_> Gulaschkanone: moment ich versuch das eben mal
<Gulaschkanone> poller_, bitte mit sudo ^^"
<poller_> fehlermeldung: fehler beim bearbeiten von python-wxgtk2.8 (--install): abhängigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert
<szal> iow, da fehlt noch was
<poller_> selbes würd vermutlich beim wxversion passieren
<Gulaschkanone> Dann fehlen dir noch akete
<poller_> wie kann ich rausfinden welche das sind?
<Gulaschkanone> mom
<Gulaschkanone> poller_, http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/python-wxgtk2.8
<poller_> kann ich das ganze da irgendwie als großes paket runter ziehen? oder mussi ch die einzeln googlen und finden?
<Gulaschkanone> Du kannst die Paketnamen anklicken und dann runterladen ;)
<szal> poller_: könntest ja die Dinger aufm Terminal mittels dpkg -i installieren; wenn dpkg an der Stelle genauso tickt wie rpm, zeigt dir das ganz genau, was fehlt
<szal> (is ne Weile her bei mir, erinner mich net)
<nahab> hallo in windows kann ich nach neuer Hardware suchen lassen und wenn windows eine Hardware findet, dann sucht er nach einem treiber, gibt es sowas bei ubuntu auch?
<szal> normalerweise net nötig, sollte beim Booten erkannt werden
<bekks> nahab:Das macht Ubuntu automatisch beim Booten.
<nahab> aber bei mir wurde der treiber für den Ton nicht gefunden, habe keinen ton, auf der 2. partition habe ich win da wird der audio erkannt
<szal> !audio
<szal> !sound
<ppq> ,soundprobleme? nahab
<shetlandpony> nahab, Soundprobleme ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme - Weitere Infos im query ...
<szal> bleh, wat gibbet denn hier..
<bekks> Es gibt keinen "Treiber für Ton!.
<ppq> so geht das, szal ;)
<bekks> :)
<nahab> ppq, genau
<ppq> nahab: das war nur der befehl für den bot
<bekks> nahab: Du musst das jetzt schon selbst lesen ;)
<nahab> ja is ok thx
<spoob> hallo
<spoob> hab nen apache2 server am laufen, der soll mittels nem alias auf einen ordner im home verzeichnis zugreifen, leider kommt immer forbidden. hat das was mit htaccess zutun?
<bekks> Nur, wenn Du da komische Sachen drinstehen hast.
<spoob> bekks: nö hab eigentlich nix daran geändert
<spoob> chmod a+x hab ich auch auf alle erdenklichen dateien angewandt, hilft alles nix
<spoob> im log immer nur "(13)Permission denied: access to /perl/upload.html denied"
<TheInfinity> spoob: +FollowSymlinks an?
<spoob> TheInfinity: wo kommtn das hin? momentan hab ich an httpd.conf rumgewerkelt
<TheInfinity> spoob: an der was?
<spoob> TheInfinity: etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<nahab> hallo agaiun...hab http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme durchgelesen und alles mal durch gemacht...sountkarte wird gefunden bekomme dennoch keinen ton, habe als nach anleitung  konfiguriert und zum schluß mal deinstallliert und wieder reinstalliert ich bekomms nicht hin, was kann ich noch tun
<TheInfinity> spoob: die ist unter ubuntu leer und sollte es auch bleiben.
<TheInfinity> spoob: schau dir mal sites-avaiable an.
<spoob> k
<TheInfinity> dort gibts default
<TheInfinity> und das ist dein vhost solltest du keinen anderen wollen
<spoob> TheInfinity: http://paste2.org/p/1467879
<spoob> so richtig?
<TheInfinity> spoob: müsste grundsätzlich so gehen.
<spoob> 403
<bekks> Dann prüf die Rechte alle übergeordneten Verzeichnisse, ob der Benutzer www-data da auch Zugriff hat.
<nahab> kann man ubuntu die soundkarte nicht selbst kofigurieren lassen oder gibt es ein tool dafür ich bekomms nicht hin?!
<ppq> nahab: welche hast du denn? 'lspci | pastebinit' bitte
<ppq> nahab: und was hast du deinstalliert?
<nahab> mist... jetzt hat er schon lesefehler
<nahab> hab:  0 [ICH5           ]: ICH4 - Intel ICH5
<nahab>                       Intel ICH5 with AD1980 at irq 17
<bekks> Wer hat Lesefehler?
<nahab> z.b. schon bei
<nahab> head -n 1 /proc/asound/card0/codec* 
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu hast Du? Und was hast Du vorhin deinstalliert?
<nahab> bekks, ich habe 10.10 ach ich weiß nicht was ich gemacht habe, hab halt alles so gemacht wie es auch der seite steht.... auch mal alsa  deinstalliert und dann wieder deinstalliert
<nahab> ich meine auch wieder reinstalliert
<nahab> vielleicht hat ja jemand lust mir onlinehilfe zu geben
<bekks> Wenn Du nicht weisst, was Du getan hast, wird es schwer Dir zu helfen.
<nahab> bekks, hmmmin windows kann man den treiber wieder deinstallieren und neu installieren....ist es nicht möglich wieder alles auf  werkeinstellung oder so zurück zusetzen?
<TheInfinity> spoob: ansonsten: apache error log auswerten.
<bekks> Nein, nicht wenn Du nicht weisst, was Du getan hast.
<bekks> Unter Windows ist das übrigens genau so.
<nahab> bekks,  unter windows kann man aber auf einen früheren wiederherstellungspunkt zurück setzen geht sowas nicht?
<bekks> Nicht, wenn Du kein Backup angelegt hast vorher.
<nahab> oki ich starte mal neu thx erstmal
<deem> wahrscheinlich waren seine boxen einfach nur gemutet :D
<jokrebel> hi
<dc> hallo!
<spoob> hey dc
<dc> ich nutze xbindkeys um mir ein paar fuer mich sehr nuetzliche shortcuts einzustellen. allerdings funktionieren diese nur bei nautilus nicht, was sehr nervig ist, da es mein bevorzugter file-manager unter gnome ist
<spoob> bekks: irgendwie versage ich mit den zugriffsrechten. wie erlaube ich apache2 bzw der gruppe www-data dass die auf einen ordner meinem home verzeichnis zugreifen darf?
<dc> spoob, ueber die gruppe- oder die besitzrechte
<dc> d.h. www-data muss besitzer des verzeichnisses sein, oder der gruppe angehoeren
<dc> zudem muessen noch die rechte entsprechend eingestellt sein, 'r' fuer read, 'w' fuer write
<bekks> Quatsch. :)
<dc> das ganze laesst sich auch noch kombinieren
<bekks> Es reicht, wenn das /home/user r und x für alle gesetzt hat, ebenso wie das public_html/
<bekks> Dass dann jeder in dein /home darf, sollte Dir aber auch klar sein.
<dc> gut dass du es ihm gesagt hast, denn deine loesung impliziert dieses verhalten
<dc> und meine ist kein quatsch ;)
<bekks> Deine ist noch viel mehr Quatsch, weil dann entweder der User Mitglied der Gruppe www-data sein muss, oder das Home des Users der Gruppe www-data gehört.
<dc> was waeren die negativen konsequenzen?
<spoob> äh sind ja prächtige aussichten. irgendwo versteh ich dass php populär ist :P
<dc> ist es nicht besser nur der gruppe www-data zu erlauben, was er vorhat, anstatt jedem nutzer und jeder gruppe?
<bekks> Jeder User des Webservers hat vollen Zugriff? Auch unerwünschte Besucher?
<thomasfuston> spoob: was hat das nun mit php zu tun?o.O
<dc> und bei deiner loesung sind es nicht nur die webnutzer, sondern jeder nutzer
<bekks> spoob: Aus genau diesem Grund legt man einen gesonderten vhost an, oder benutzt den Default-vhost anstatt das Ganze über einen User abzuwickeln.
<spoob> thomasfuston: ich will ne website (mit php) programmieren, bisschen was ausprobieren. hab dann von perl erfahren und sitze nun seit 2 tagen dran perl überhaupt zum laufen zu kriegen
<dc> das waere wohl das beste
<spoob> bekks: also dann vhost auf var/www?
<dc> hehe
<spoob> achja, ich bekomm nun kein 403 sondern 500 :|
<dc> ich glaub ich google mein problem lieber als hier weiter helfend eingreifen zu wollen *g
<dc> spoob, nur so am rande, wenn du von ruby und python erfaehrst, was dann?
<bekks> spoob: Selbstverständlich.
<bekks> spoob: Dann hast Du was komplett falsch konfiguriert, wenn Du ein HTTP 500 bekommst.
<spoob> dc: ruby kenn ich nicht, python programmiere ich schon etwas länger hab damit allerdings nie web inhalte produziert
<spoob> bekks: "komplett falsch" kommt mir mein verständis von apache grade auch vor
<dc> ich hatte mich nur gefragt, ob du dann auch wieder sofort umschwenkst, weil du ja nur gesagt hattest, dass das blosse rausfinden einer anderen technik gereicht hat um umzuschwenken ;) nicht so ernst nehmen!
<bekks> spoob: Dann mache deine Änderungen wieder rückgängig.
<bekks> ,apache2? spoob 
<shetlandpony> Sorry bekks, ich weiss nichts ueber apache2, ich assoziiere aber Apache damit
<bekks> ,apache? spoob 
<shetlandpony> spoob, Apache ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bekks> Den Artikel kennst Du, oder?
<spoob> jep
<bekks> Wa swas genau willst Du tun, was nicht in dem Artikel beschrieben ist?
<spoob> ich änder mal eben die default seite auf var/www
<spoob> bekks: unfassbar, es scheint zu funkionieren
<spoob> scheinbar hatte nur ein + gefehlt
<nubcake> der teufel steckt wohl im detail :)
<dAnjou> gibt's ne umgebungsvariable, in der der release code name steht?
<dAnjou> oder ist lsb_release -c zuverlässig?
<bekks> laut lsb_release --help ist das schon ok so :)
<dAnjou> sollte halt "script-fest" sein
<bekks> script-fest hängt nur vom Programmierer ab ;)
<dAnjou> ok, "env|grep natty" sagt nix, also gibts wohl keine
<masteruser> hallo, ich will ein jar Programm manuell installieren so das alle benutzer es ausfuhren durfen aber wo muss es in mein file system hin?.
<detructor15> sowas packt man am besten nach /opt
<detructor15> oder wenns nur eine datei ist die ausgeführt wird nach /usr/share/bin
<masteruser> und rechte was fur rechte muss ich vergeben?
<detructor15> 777
<masteruser> dann kann es aber auch jeder user loschen oder nicht ?
<detructor15> schon
<detructor15> hmm
<detructor15> in dem fall
<detructor15> müsste es 755 sein
<masteruser> nur ausfuhren
<masteruser> okey
<detructor15> lesen müsste 4 sein
<detructor15> *glaub*
<ppq> jo
<masteruser> 744?.
<masteruser> laos lessen und ausfuhren
<ppq> 4 ist lesen, 2 ist schreiben, 1 ist ausführen
<ppq> -_> 755
<detructor15> tnx fürs bestätigen ;)
<ppq> du kannst auch einfach 'chmod a+x' nutzen, dann kriegen alle +x
<masteruser> geht nicht habe als root die Dateien in /opt/Protege_4.0.2 kopiert danach als root chmod -R 755 Protege_4.0.2/ danach als user ./run.sh und nicht geht aber als root funktioniert das normal
<masteruser> mit chmod a+x habe ich es auch probiert
<bekks> Warum setzt Du ALLE Dateien auf 755, und was genau bedeutet "geht nicht"?
<masteruser> geht nicht heißt das Programm wird nicht ausgeführt. Okey ich versuche es nur fur die *.sh datei
<bekks> Jetzt ist es eh zu spät, jetzt hast Du das -R 755 ja schon gemacht.
<bekks> Bekommst Du irgendwelche Meldungen, wenn Du ./run.sh als User ausführst?
<detructor15> ich vermute er braucht schreibrechte in den ordnern...
<masteruser> habe noch eine copy und habe jetzt nur die .sh Datei die richtigen rechte zugewiesen. Ja ich bekomme nun ein meldung das Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/eclipse/core/runtime/adaptor/EclipseStarter
<masteruser> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter
<masteruser>  ... danach folgt noch die zeilen java code wo man den fehler mit throw aufgefangen hatt
<bekks> Ich vermute, wir brauchen vernünftige Meldungen :)
<bekks> NoClassDefFoundError heisst für mich, dass dir da was ganz anderes fehlt :)
<masteruser> http://pastebin.com/yp5XkC4p
<masteruser> mit root geht es aber ganz normal
<bekks> nopaste bitte mal ein "env" von root und von deinem user.
<masteruser> http://nopaste.info/81ffaa73de.html
<ring0> moo :)
<masteruser> als Trennzeichen :D
<bekks> masteruser: was sagt denn "which java" als root, und als user?
<masteruser> als root -> /usr/bin/java, als user /usr/bin/java
<masteruser> aber wen ich das programm auf meinen desktop habe also befoht ich die ganze geschichte gemacht habe fur alle user in den verzeichnis /opt/ zu kopieren funktionierte es.
<bekks> und Und was genau hast Du dabei verändert?
<masteruser> habe nicht verendert ist ein stand alone anwendung habe es nur als root mit cp von desktop nach /opt/ kopiert und dan rechte verendert an der .sh
<bekks> Und mal eben chmod -R 755 drübergejagt. Nix verändert ist anders.
<masteruser> vieleicht muss ich owner sein oder es generiert in run time dateien und kann sie nich anlegen :S?
<masteruser> kann ich nicht lessen und schreiben nur fur mich als rechte hinzufugen irgentwie?
<masteruser> also fur masteruser
<bekks> Nein.
<masteruser> das ist schlecht :D
<bekks> Nach der chmod -R aktion von Dir kannst Du das eh neu installieren.
<masteruser> habe ich ja gemacht
<masteruser> also noch mal als root copiert und diesmal nur der sh 755 gegeben
<masteruser> naja egal ich kopiere es in home Verzeichnis wen keiner eine bessere idee hatt. Und mache ein bashrc eintrag. bekks bis du der bekks von xda-developer zufehlich :D
<masteruser> aber danke fur eure zeit
<bekks> masteruser: "zufällig" bin ich das nicht, absichtlich auch nicht.
<masteruser> okey :)
<bullgard4> In einem neuen Natty-Rechner zeigt Tilda und mc den Font »Monospace 6« viel schmaler an als auf einem anderen mit derselben vertikalen Pixelanzahl und Displayhöhe. Woran könnte das liegen?
<masteruser> selbe Anzahl von dpi oder hast du da was verändert?
<Fuchs> bullgard4: habe ich Dir gestern schon beantwortet
<bullgard4> Fuchs: Du hast mir geantwortet, daß Du zu müde bist zu antworten.
<Fuchs> und an der Antwort hat sich nichts geaendert seither. Entweder weil ein anderes Font genommen wird (weil monospace kein font, sondern nur ein alias auf eine Schrift mit Festbreite ist) oder weil andere DPI 
<Fuchs> falsch. 
<bullgard4> Hm
<pacy_> servus zusammen
<pacy_> ich hab gerade ziemliche probleme meine externe hdd zu mounten und komm einfach nciht drauf wie man das macht. Ich weiß einfach nicht, wie ich rausfinde welchen /dev/s?? sie hat und finde auch über lsusb oder dmesg nichts raus. Vielleicht geh ich die sache auch völlig falsch an ?
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Hier kannst Du es nochmal nachlesen http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/06/12/%23ubuntu-de.html und ich finde da nicht, dass Fuchs zu müde sei.
<Fuchs> pacy_: dmesg direkt nach dem Einstecken, und sonst fdisk -l  sollte sie zeigen 
<bullgard4> pacy_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<k1l> pacy_: wenn sie angesteckt wurde sollte sie mit "sudo fdisk -l" (hinten nen kleines L) zu finden sein. (nopaste mal die ausgabe in nen nopaste service)
<k1l> pacy_: oder aber wie gesagt spuckt dmesg was aus, wenn man sie einsteckt
<Fuchs> pacy_: abgesehen davon: wenn die Platte formatierte Partitionen beinhaltet, dann muesste Deine Desktopumgebung das automatisch erkennen und Dir Optionen anbieten
<pacy_> ok das is jetzt strange ich versuch das jetzt seit ner stunde die immerwieder aus und einzustecken und habmir dann immer die ausgaben vonn dmesg geben lassen ( da stand immer nur dass sie disconnectet und wiederconnected wurde ) und jetzt versuch ichs gerade nochmal und er mountet sie automatisch - sowas aber auch
<pacy_> als hätte er sie vorher nicht richtig erkannt obwohl lsusb sie angezeigt hat
<Fuchs> pacy_: was sind da fuer Partitionen drauf, mit welchem Dateisystem? 
<Fuchs> Einige ((V)FAT(32) als Beispiel genannt) sind ab und zu  Problemkinder
<Fuchs> (insofern, dass sie unmotiviert sterben) 
<pacy_> Fuchs: eine 500GB NTFS
<pacy_> is halt nicht meine deswegen kann ich kein anderes Dateisystem verwenden
<Fuchs> gut, NTFS ist sicher nicht _das_ Dateisystem unter Linux, aber das sollte gehen. Je nach Treiber nur Lesend, aber gehen sollte es
<pacy_> naja gut jedenfall weiß ich jetzt was nächstes mal zu tun ist . Vielen Dank euch allen
<ekevu> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das Model meiner Grafikkarte rausfinde?
<catfish> lspci
<k1l> ekevu: lspci eingeben
<ekevu> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18) Ist es der Eintrag?
<k1l> yep, das klingt nach dem integierten grafikchip bei intel prozessoren
<ekevu> Ich muss wissen, ob ich damit ein Treiberproblem habe, weil mein X manchmal crasht. Wie kann ich denn jetzt weiter vorgehen
<hdp> Logdateien prüfen.
<ekevu> Ich habe syslog und dmesg bereits angesehen bzw. hier checken lassen, leider ohne Erfolg. Ich wüsste jetzt gerne, ob es vielleicht eine andere Grafiktreiber-Version gibt?
<Gruenkohl> Wie kann ich in ubuntu 10.4.2 LTS alsa von 1.0.21 auf 1.0.24 (nicht 23) upgraden, ohne den Rest meines Systems durcheinder zu bringen?
<henne_hog> ekevu: was hast du für einen rechner? wenns ein laptop ist, lässt sich ziemlich sicher sagen, was für eine GPU verbaut ist  (u.U. noch Modellnummer nötig). Bei Mobilrechner macht meines Wissens nach nur der GMA500 Probleme
<ekevu> Ich habe einen Desktop-PC.
<ekevu> Wenn ich jetzt mal einen X-Crash herbeiführe, woran kann ich das dann im Nachhinein erkennen, ob es wirklich einer war?
<ppq> Gruenkohl: es gibt ein ppa dafür. https://launchpad.net/~team-iquik/+archive/alsa das ist aber ne fremdquelle, sei dir dessen bewusst. was schiefgehen kann da imme.
<Gruenkohl> ppq, ich schau mal.
<henne_hog> ekevu: wie führst du ihn denn herbei?
<k1l> ekevu: schau halt in die logs, was dort passiert ist. 
<ekevu> Indem ich eine bestimmte LibreOffice-Präsentation öffne. Dann meldet sich Ubuntu ab. Ich will jetzt rausfinden, ob es wirklich ein X-Server-Crash ist.
<ekevu> Ja, welche genau?
<ekevu> @ kll
<ppq> die ~/.xsession-errors könntest du mal angucken
<henne_hog> oder /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<k1l> Xorg.log oder die xsession-errors im home ordner
<ekevu> Gut. Kann ich gleich wiederkommen und sie posten, damit ihr mal drauf schaut?
<k1l> ekevu: poste sie in einen nopaste service
<ekevu> mach ich
<ekevu> bis gleich
<Gruenkohl> ppq, danke.
<ekevu_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400747/
<ekevu_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400752/
<ekevu_> Da sind die beiden Logdateien.
<ekevu_> Der Crash ereignete sich um 18.39 Uhr.
<ekevu_> Wisst ihr, ob das ein S-Server-Crash ist?
<ekevu_> X-Server, meine ich
<bekks> Da sieht man keinen Crash des X-Servers.
<ekevu_> Verstehe, danke. Was könnte es denn noch sein, was mich beim Öffnen einer .odp-Datei ausloggt? Compiz?
<bekks> aus der console heraus openoffice starten, dann siehst die meldungen noch, wenn dir der XServer wegfliegt.
<ekevu_> Okay, mit welchem Befehl?
<bekks> "openoffice"? :)
<ekevu_> Dann sehe ich ja nicht mehr in der Konsole, was da passiert, sondern bekomme nur das Programm gestartet und es erscheint die neue Eingabezeile.
<bekks> Musst Du ja auch nicht. Du musst das hinterher angucken :)
<ekevu_> Okay, ich probier das mal.
<subz3r0> Nabend
<ekevu_> Blöder Vorführeffekt, jetzt tritt der Fehler nicht auf. Ich versuche es später nochmal. Danke jedenfalls, ich bin erstmal weiter in der Fehlersuche.
<subz3r0> Kann ich irgendwie schauen ob ich noch samba shares freigegeben habe? Hab einige über die rechte maustaste freigegeben. (ubuntu 10.10)
<subz3r0> wäre recht mühselig in jeden ordner zu schauen ob er da drin was freigegeben ist...
<subz3r0> -er
<ekevu> Mein Problem trat gerade wieder auf. Und zwar immer genau dann, wenn ich die Präsentation in Vollbild legen will.
<ekevu> allerdings kann ich aus dem Terminal nichts entnehmen. Es sieht so aus: http://www.filedropper.com/terminal
<susanne> kleine frage, ist es möglich bei transmission einen socks proxy zu benutzen? wenn ja wo kann ich hierzu einstellungen vornehmen. hab hierzu den menupunkt nicht weiter gefunden. Derzeit habe ich Version 2.12 installiert
<jokrebel> ,nopasten? ekevu
<shetlandpony> ekevu: Um einen Text zu nopasten, gehe folgendermassen vor: Folge dem Link http://paste.pocoo.org . Waehle das Textfeld aus und kopiere dort hinein deinen Text, den du anderen zugaenglich machen moechtest. Klicke dann "Absenden". Die Seite wird neu laden und eine andere URL haben. Ueber diese URL ist mein Paste dann fuer andere erreichbar, dh. diese URL gibst du dann in den Channel.
<ekevu> Das ist ein Bild!
<jokrebel> ekevu: dann nimm nen Paste-Service der auch Bilder kann. Ich jedenfalls habkeine große Lust "irgendwas" runterzuladen.
<ekevu> http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2554/qpkpwhrx_png.htm
<bullgard4> Ist in Zeiten von Upstart ein Eintrag in das Skript /etc/rc.local überhaupt noch wirksam?
<ekevu> Also man erkennt da nur, dass man nichts erkennt. Aber so sieht das aus, wenn ich im Terminal Libre Office starte!
<k0s> hallo, kann mir jemand helfen wie ich wmfs (den window manager ) in ubuntu installiere ? danke
<jokrebel> ekevu: Da les ich ein paar Interresante Sachen raus: http://listarchives.libreoffice.org/de/discuss/msg02429.html …Da es nicht _mein_ Fehler ist, hab ich das aber nur überflogen…
<ekevu> Danke, aber das ist etwas Anderes. Ich bin bei der Fehlersuche schon weiter gekommen und mache später weiter.
<susanne> kleine frage, ist es möglich bei transmission einen socks proxy zu benutzen? wenn ja wo kann ich hierzu einstellungen vornehmen. hab hierzu den menupunkt nicht weiter gefunden. Derzeit habe ich Version 2.12 installiert
<bekks> susanne: Ich habe transmission noch nie benutzt. Was tut das?
<jokrebel> bekks: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/transmission <gdr>
<kosy> wie kann ich den WMFS auf ubuntu installieren ? http://wmfs.info/projects/wmfs
<TheInfinity> http://nopaste.info/19d488659a.html <-- hat jemand ne ahnung wie DAS zustande kommt?
<TheInfinity> verbunden mit sowas: [    0.299910] pci 0000:08:1f.0: BAR 6: no parent found for of device [0x000800-0x000fff]
<TheInfinity> (letzteres aus dmesg)
<bekks> kosy: Herunterladen, kompilierenm installieren...
<bekks> TheInfinity: Kaputtes Mainboard?
<TheInfinity> bekks: oder ggf. auch bios einstellungen im popo? kann das irq zeugs sein?
<kosy> bekks habs entpackt dann ./configure make ... sudo make install geht aber nicht :D ne hilfe wäre super
<kosy> bin noch neu in ubuntu
<bullgard4> TheInfinity: Ich hatte einmal einen ähnlichen Fall: Da haben 2 Module auf denselben IRQ zugreifen wollen.
<TheInfinity> bullgard4: das kann man vermutlich nur im bios ändern, oder?
<k1l> kosy: warum nimmst du nicht sowas? http://wmfs.info/projects/wmfs/wiki/Install_(Debian_builds) support gibts dann aber von den wmfs jungs für die fremdquellen
<bullgard4> TheInfinity: Ich habe das eine Modul totgelegt. Nicht im BIOS, sondern im Betriebssystem.
<kosy> •k1l• hab kein inet auf dem ubuntu laptop :(
<bekks> TheInfinity: Kann auch sein, ja.
<TheInfinity> [    0.298621] pci 0000:00:01.2: BAR 6: address space collision on of device [0x000800-0x000fff]  <-- ah, wir kommen der sache näher ...
<bekks> kosy: MAn kann die Pakete auch einfach herunterladen, und auf einem anderen Rechner installieren.
<kosy> •bekks• ah habs gefunden wers gleichmal testen danke euch
<bekks> ,farben? kosy 
<shetlandpony> Sorry bekks, ich weiss nichts ueber farben, ich assoziiere aber Bash Prompt, farbiges ls und Startup_Manager damit
<bekks> Sowas.
<bekks> kosy: Lass bitte die Farben in Hilights weg. A) stören sie, B) sind sie ziemlich unerwünscht auf freenode.
<kosy> ok sorry
<noob7> hallo leute hat jemand von euch schon mal probiert aktuelle Spiele unter Virtual Vox + win7 oder xp zu spielen? geht das falls ja wie ist die performance
<noob7> virtual box
<apollo13> vergiss es
<noob7> hängt es von der hardware ab oder gehts gar net
<apollo13> naja der 3d support von vbox ist nicht grad was ich als mächtig bezeichnen würde
<apollo13> und aktuelle spiele fahren selbst meine gtx 570 voll aus, da willst dann auf nix verzichten.,
<noob7> mir würden mittlere einstellungen in der Grafik eigentlich ausreichen hauptsache ich krieg min. 25 FPS oder so hin
<noob7> so, dass es halt nicht ruckelt :)
<noob7> sowas wäre also möglich
<noob7> ?
<apollo13> ich weiß nicht was an "vergiss es" so schwer zu verstehen ist ;)
<noob7> das vergessen ;)
<apollo13> wenn du spielen willst, mach dualboot, alles andere ist blödsinn, aus fertig…
<noob7> ok danke für die Hilfe versuchs mal zu vergessen bis denne
<mini2> wie aktiviere ich die Rechtschreibprüfung im libreoffice? libre office sagt immer die Prüfung sei abgeschlossen ohne irgendetwas zu machen, ich benutze kubuntu 11.04
<laok> Hallo, habe probleme mit ratbox-services habe dies aus packetquellen von ubuntu installiert und die config angepasst nur startet dieser nicht
<laok> bei ratbox-services -foreground kommt ratbox-services terminated: unable to chdir() to eground: No such file or directory bei -f startet es aber passiert im ratbox server nichts kein services joint
<jokrebel> laok: was ist Ratbox? Aus _welchen_ Quellen? Was ist Deine Ubuntu-Version? …
<laok> 10.10 hab apt-get install ratbox-services-sqlite und ircd-ratbox installiert
<bullgard4> Warum gibt Nautilus > Eigenschaften von /etc/rc.local > Datenträger:=unbekannt an?
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Gegenfrage: Wann steht dort _nicht_ "unbekannt"?
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Deine Gegenfrage beantwortet meine Frage nicht.
<dAnjou> laok: ersten satz gelesen? http://docs.ratbox.org/ircd_services.shtml
<dAnjou> Compatibility with ratbox-services can be enabled by passing the '--enable-services' flag to configure. It will add the following features to ircd:
<laok> damit kann ich nur leider wenig anfangen
<laok> wo soll ich das dann configurieren?
<laok> habe dies ja über apt-get installiert und nicht über die daten von ratbox.org 
<jokrebel> bullgard4: …könnte aber für die Lösungsfindung ggf. hilfreich sein. Aber egal - _ich_ muss es nicht rausfinden.
<dAnjou> laok: willkommen in der linux-welt, wo man sich alles selbst erarbeiten muss
<laok> ja schon
<laok> kleiner tip?:D
<dAnjou> laok: nope, hab noch nie n ird server aufgesetzt
<laok> ich denke es liegt in der config danke
<jokrebel> gn8
<AlexTM> Ich habe einen merkwürdigen Fehler im Nautilus - ist wer da?
<ppq> ,frag? AlexTM
<shetlandpony> AlexTM: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<AlexTM> Ich hab ein paar Dateien in ein neues Verzeichnis kopiert, und jedes Mal wenn ich mir das anzeigen lassen wil, bekomme ich nur die "Sanduhr" und die Verzeichnisse, aber nicht die Dateien angezeigt
<AlexTM> Seit so einer Stunde etwa ... 
<AlexTM> Sterbende Festplatte? Sonstwas kaputt?
<bekks> Guck nach :)
<bekks> dmesg angucken, SMART angucken.
<AlexTM> smartctl -H /dev/sda
<AlexTM> ...=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
<AlexTM> SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
<AlexTM> Das dumme ist, Ubuntu ist immer so gut gelaufen, ich hab mich noch nie so schlecht ausgekannt mit meinem OS :/
<bekks> smartctl -a ist viel aussagekräftiger. Und dmesg auch.
<AlexTM> [1311866.773167] php[16716]: segfault at 7f421d672f80 ip 00007f421d672f80 sp 00007f421ad260f8 error 14 in libXdmcp.so.6.0.0[7f421e26e000+5000]
<AlexTM> Irgend ein FP-Problem?
<bekks> FP?
<AlexTM> Festplatten
<bekks> Nein.
<AlexTM> Alles andere sieht definitiv nicht nach FP aus - das eigentlich auch nicht, stimmt
<bekks> "Festplatte".
<AlexTM> Hast recht, steigen wir wieder auf "HD" um :D
<AlexTM> Dann meldet dmesg schonmal nix
<bekks> Gibst Du uns bitte die komplette Ausgabe von dmesg in einem nopaste? Und die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a auch noch?
<AlexTM> Den ganze Kilometer Text von dmesg?
<bekks> In einem nopaste, ja.
<bekks> ,nopastè? AlexTM 
<shetlandpony> Sorry bekks, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber nopastè
<AlexTM> Pastebin?
<bekks> ,nopaste? AlexTM 
<shetlandpony> AlexTM: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<AlexTM> Drum hatte ich ja auch nur die 2-3 Zeilen gepostet 
<AlexTM> Das war länger als der Puffer von meinem Terminal :D
<AlexTM> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/dburFTOAEpt6qPIi3afr/
<bekks> dmesg | pastebinit
<AlexTM> Pastebinit nicht installiert - und ähhhh ... Version 9.04 ...
<bekks> Dann hat sich die Frage nach Support ja auch erledigt :)
<AlexTM> Joa, ich müßte mal updaten, dringend
<AlexTM> Da ich aber eh ein neues Mobo brauche, wollte ich das dann in einem machen. Wie es so geht ...
<bekks> Du hast eine ganze Menge segfaults - alles was ich Dir noch raten kann, ist, dringend mal deinen RAM zu prüfen.
<AlexTM> Suuuper ... *seufts* Noch ein Grund das mit dem Mobo anzugehen
<lgvienna> hallo. weiss jemand wie ich ein subnet auf eine ip routen kann?
<bekks> Mit "route".
<lgvienna> beeks: hab ich versucht, wahrscheinlich verstehe ich die sache nicht richtig. kabel modem bekommt ip und das subnet (auch mit offiziellen ips) soll ueber/auf die andere ip geroutet werden.
<bekks> Und gibts das auch mal mit genauen Angaben? :) Was soll wie gerouted werden?
<lgvienna> bekks: modem an eth0, erhaelt ip 11.22.33.44 gw 11.22.33.1. subnet ist 99.88.77.160/28, eth1 daher 99.88.77.161, ipforwarding ist an.
<lgvienna> bekks: ohne route komm ich vom rechner mit 99.88.77.162 nur bis 11.22.33.1 und von draussen nicht auf 99.88.77.162. firewall laeuft nicht.
<bekks> Wie hast Du denn bisher versucht die zusätzliche Route zu setzen?
<lgvienna> bekks: noch gar nicht, ist neu.
<bekks> 0613 222804 < lgvienna> beeks: hab ich versucht, ...
<bekks> Also wie hast Du es versucht?
<lgvienna> bekks: wenn ich die bestehende route fuer 99.88.77.160/28 loesche (gateway 0.0.0.0) und eine neue mit gateway 11.22.33.44 setze funktioniert das nicht weil ich als interface nur eth0 angeben kann. und dann kann 99.88.77.162 nicht mehr mir .161 sprechen (was ich irgendwo auch verstehe)
<bekks> Wieso hast Du nur ein eth0 interface?
<lgvienna> bekks: naja das kabel modem hat nur einen ethernet port
<lgvienna> bekks: anscheinend ist es bei kabelmodems ueblich das routing so zu machen. hab einiges gegoogled, die leute schaffens auch nicht oder erklaeren es nicht. und die hotline ist keine wirkliche hilfe.
<bekks> Wenn es nicht mindestens einen zweiten Port hat, kann das kein Modem sein :)
<bekks> Und es hat niemand von "ethernet port" geredet, sondern von interface :)
<lgvienna> bekks: naja 1x kabel 1x ethernet
<lgvienna> bekks: cisco EPC3000
<bekks> Und auf dem Ding läuft Ubuntu?
<lgvienna> bekks: sorry, nein. modem > ubuntu server mit eth0, eth1 < notebook
<bekks> Also hast Du eigentlich kein Ubuntuproblem - Ich weiß, dass Cisco wunderbare Docs hat, die sogar recht gut sind.
<lgvienna> bekks: der provider hat sein routing und das modem ueberprueft. ich denke ich habe ein verstaendnisproblem wie ich das geroutete subnet auf dem ubuntu server (also das was ich als router verwenden moechte) verwenden kann
<bekks> Wieso löscht Du denn die bestehende Route? Du wolltest doch eine _zusätzliche_ setzen?
<lgvienna> bekks: aber mit welchem gateway? :-(
<bekks> Mit dem, wohin du es routen willst?
<beaver74_> ich würde gerne jeden einzelnen Block auf einer Festplatte beschreiben um zu sehen ob das fehlerfrei erledigt werden kann, wie würde der Aufruf mit dd aussehen? Vielleicht so: dd if=/dev/zero of=ZIEL bs=512 .. wäre das so möglich und sinnvoll, smartctl kann ich nicht verwenden?
<bekks> beaver74_: Wieso kannst Du smartctl nicht verwenden?
<beaver74_> nu, ich hab nicht installiert und es dreht sich um ältere SCSI Platten
<bekks> Dann darfst Du mit dd etwas schreiben, anschliessen wieder lesen, und vergleichen. Oder ein vollständiges Verify im SCSI-Controller-BIOS machen.
<beaver74_> bekks, ah, hatte ich ganz vergessen die Möglichkeit über den Kontroller an sich zu testen.. urgs, danke :)
<bullgard4> Ich habe eingetragen in /etc/rc.local die Zeile "xrandr --fbmm 332x208" oberhalb der Zeile "exit0". '~$ ls -al /etc/rc.local; -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 328 2011-06-13 22:11 /etc/rc.local.' I habe neu gestartet. Warum zeigt xdpyinfo wiederum die falsche »screen 0 dimension« in Millimetern?
<JohnDo> Hi
<Fuchs> bullgard4: weil rc.local vor X gestartet wird, und ein xrandr da sinnlos ist
<Fuchs> bullgard4: pack es in den Autostart der Desktopumgebung, oder ein Autostart, der ganz sicher nach X anspringt
<Fuchs> und selbst wenn es ausnahmsweise mal nach X gestartet werden sollte, was reiner Zufall ist, dann fehlt ihm die DISPLAY Variable 
<bullgard4> hm
<beaver74_> bekks, du sagtest ich solle das geschriebene und gelesene vergleichen, meinst du damit die blocks die am Ende ausgegeben werden, ob diese bei beiden Operationen identisch sind?
<bullgard4> Ich habe Tilda in System > Einstellungen > Startprogramme > (Startprogrammeinstellungen) > (Startprogramm bearbeiten) > Befehl:=/usr/bin/tilda eingetragen. Aber tilda startet nicht automatisch, wenn ich den Rechner neu starte. Woran liegt das?
<YoJohannsen> Habe 4 Platten in einem RAID0 via btrfs, nun habe ich das problem, beim Mounten bekomme ich ein sys freeze und btrfsck schmeist mir das raus: Warning... fsck.btrfs for device /dev/sda exited with signal 6.
<YoJohannsen> Frage: Wer kennt sich damit aus und hilft mir, wieder an die Daten zu kommen?
<k1l> YoJohannsen: btrfs ohne backup ist aber schon leichtsinnig.
<ppq> YoJohannsen: ähm, du nutzt nicht ernsthaft btrfs(!), raid0(!) und das ganze dann auch noch über 4(!) platten und hast KEINE backups?
<k1l> ich meine ich finde grade nur artikel, howtos, etc wo überall gewarnt wird das produktiv einzusetzen
<YoJohannsen> ^^ Na ja ich wolte für 3 Tage bis der Server aus meiner ex City hier ist, auf Risiko spielen und danach den das RAID10 einrichten, nun ja, leider hat es keine 2 Tage gehalten.
<bekks> beaver74_: Nein, jeden einzelnen geschriebenen Block.
<bekks> beaver74_: Denn erfolgreich schreiben heisst nicht, dass Du auch erfolgreich lesen kannst.
<bekks> YoJohannsen: Die Daten sind ziemlich sicher weg.
<ppq> bullgard4: stimmt der pfad? hast du geguckt ob es nicht minimiert startet? (mal den hotkey drücken)
<k1l> afaik gibts da noch kein richtig funktionierendes fsck was fehler wieder ausbügelt.
<bullgard4> ppq: Wenn ich denselben Pfad in ein GNOME-Terminal eingebe, dann startet das Programm Tilda (und zwar nicht minimiert).
<YoJohannsen> sorry sys freeze. ok i must make "sudo mkdir /media/arch2" and then "sudo mount -o user,compress=zlib,device=/dev/sda,device=/dev/sdc,device=/dev/sdd,device=/dev/sdg /dev/sda /media/arch2/", right?
<frostschutz> igitt
<szal> ?
#ubuntu-de 2011-06-14
<bullgard4> ppq: Ich habe nun versucht, Tilda verzögert automatisch starten zu lassen. Aber das ergibt in ~/.xsession-errors  den Fehler: "(tilda:1439): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_window_resize: assertion `width > 0' failed." Denselben Fehler haben andere Leute unter ganz anderen Umständen erhalten. Kennst Du seine Bedeutung?
<vectory> hi, nachdem ich pppoeconf ausgeführt hab und das mit meinem modem zuerst nicht funktioniert hat, hab ich etwas im network-manager rumgespielt und seitdem erkennt der kein dhcp mehr wenn mein router dran hängt, nur noch via dhclient
<vectory> ich kann mich nich erinnern, dass dafür ein extra eintrag im network-manager gewesen wäre, muss da einer sein?
<nahab> hi ihr lieben, habe voll das Sondproblem, habe die seite http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme#Installation  durchgearbeitet  und bekomme nichts hin, seidher piepst er nur ab und zu minimal leise vor sich hin ...bis jetzt habe ich folgendes gemacht: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400762/dies habe ich bereits gemacht 
<nahab> so, soundmäßig habe ich jetzt rausgefunden, das die Anschlüße hinten nicht funktionieren, aber die vorne schon, d.h. ich habe Sound, aber dennch ein problem... und zwar habe ich ein ständiges piepsen in den boxen sei es wenn ich in den anschlüssen hinten stecke (wo ja kein Sound kam) oder sei es bei den Anschlüssen vorne überall piepst es und leichtes knachsen....kan mir wer weiter hlfen?
<nahab> wieder was neues entdeckt  boxen bekommen durch usb strom und piepen  nicht durch den audio ausgang weil den hatte ich grad mal kurz draussen und trotzdem piepste es
<nahab> mal ne saublöde frage.... war eben im chat, hab meine probleme eingetragen und weil nach ner stunde niemand geantwortet hat bin ich wieder gegangen, nun bin ich wieder online und mein logbuch wurde  geladen..... muß ich jetzt meine probleme erneut  angeben oder könnt ihr die dann auch lesen (logbuch)#?
<bullgard4> nahab: Als letzte Mitteilung von Dir kann ich lesen: "mal ne saublöde frage.... war eben im chat, hab meine probleme eingetragen und weil nach ner stunde niemand geantwortet hat bin ich wieder gegangen, nun bin ich wieder online und mein logbuch wurde geladen..... muß ich jetzt meine probleme erneut angeben oder könnt ihr die dann auch lesen (logbuch)#?" Von logbuch kann ich nichts weiter...
<bullgard4> ...lesen 
<geser> nahab: hängt davon ab, wer zu dem Zeitpunkt als du es geschrieben hast im Channel war (und ob die, die online waren auch das lesen, was geschrieben wurde als sie nicht in ihren IRC-Client geschaut haben)
<bullgard4> Was versteht der Installer (von ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso) unter dem "Grundsystem"? siehe z. B. http://www.vdr-portal.de/board60-linux/board14-betriebssystem/board96-yavdr/93191-gel%C3%B6st-fehler-beim-installieren-des-grundsystems/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4's url: http://tinyurl.com/6zaamsx | [gelöst] Fehler beim installieren des Grundsystems  - yaVDR - VDR Portal
<Fussel> bullgard4, ist wohl die nackische instalation ohne zusätze
<bullgard4> Fussel: Ja. Nun sag mir doch mal, was das genau ist. Welche Zusätze fehlen?
<Fussel> bullgard4, ich weiß ja nicht was du brauchst? also kann ich nicht sagen, was dir fehlt
<kltrg> Ich möchte meine Lüfter wie in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/L%C3%BCftersteuerung beschrieben regeln. Trotz installiertem un konfiguriertem Lm Sensors kann ich pwmconfig aber nicht starten.
<bullgard4> Fussel: Das, was der Installer unter dem "Grundsystem" versteht, ist unabhängig davon, was ich brauche und was mir fehlt.
<Fussel> die iso, ist jedenfalls mal on screen, um nen desktop grundsätzlich zu betreiben… meistens jedenfalls… kommt auch darauf an wie die hardware ist
<Fussel> japs bullgard4 
<bullgard4> kltrg: Hast Du das Paket »fancontrol« installiert?
<kltrg> bullgard4, Ich denke nicht, steht ja zumindest nicht in der Anleitung
<kltrg> Könnte daran liegen, muss es mal ausprobieren
<bullgard4> kltrg: Bitte installiere das paket »fancontrol«.
<kltrg> bullgard4, Wird gemacht, bin kurz weg
<RomD> hat sonst noch jemand probleme mit ubuntu 11.04 als virtualbox-gastsystem in windows 7? ubuntu hängt sich sehr oft ohne erkennbaren grund auf. ich hatte zuvor 10.04 als gastsystem und dort nie probleme gehabt.
<RomD> gerade eben lief google chrome nicht mehr. als ich den system-monitor öffnen wollte um es abzuschießen hat sich dann alles aufgehängt
<Fussel> da frag ich mich wiso man ohne erkennbare probleme von ner lts wechgeht
<RomD> naja das alte gastsystem war ein normal installiertes ubuntu. nachdem immer grub beim booten kam und ich nicht riskieren wollte irgendwann windows 7 zu booten während ich das gerade laufen habe, wollte ich eine separate VM machen.
<RomD> hab deshalb eine neue mit 11.04 angelegt
<RomD> ich dachte erst, dass die probleme vielleicht an unity liegen, aber auch mit dem classic-desktop gibt es ständig aufhänger
<Fussel> nuja, dafür ist ja grub da… dass man zwischen den systhemen wechseln kann, wenn man da zu windows wechselt, verändert es nix am ubuntu und umgekehrt
<RomD> Fussel: das ist klar, bei mir war aber der fall, dass ich mit virtualbox auf eine normale ubuntu installation auf einer partition zugegriffen habe. ich habe dann in der VM beim starten grub gesehen. ich hätte also windows 7 starten können, während windows 7 schon lief.
<Fussel> auch bei ner neuinstalation wär ich nicht von ner lts wech, aber das ist wohl eher geschmackssache und somit ot
<RomD> solche sachen waren mir dann doch zu riskant
<Fussel> oha
<Fussel> da bin ich dann mal raus
<RomD> ich verwende 11.04 auch auf meinem netbook, da gibt's keine probleme
<RomD> vielleicht liegt es ja an virtualbox
<RomD> auf jeden fall ist da irgendwo der wurm drin
<joschi> bullgard4: `tasksel --task-packages minimal`
<bullgard4> joschi: Ah! --  Vielen Dank!
<kltrg> bullgard4, Hat geklappt mit fancontrol. Ist jetzt deutlich leiser. Danke.
<bullgard4> '~$ tasksel --task-desc minimal: This task installs the core of an Ubuntu-based system.' Warum gibt '~$ tasksel --list-tasks | grep minimal' nichts aus?
<bullgard4> kltrg: Viel Spaß mit Ubuntu!
<kltrg> bullgard4, Werde ich hoffentlich auch weiterhin immer haben
<Nalkem> wie kann ich bei find 2 befehle bei -exec ausführen? zb find . -ctime -30 -exec grep test {}|wc -l ?
<sdx23> Nalkem: das grep test ist vollkommen überflüssig, weil du das find als name Argument mitgeben kannst.
<Nalkem> sdx23: ich will ja in der gefundenen datei nach dem text test suchen und zaehlen wie oft das wort vorkommt
<sdx23> Nalkem: ah. Hm, auch das tut dein Snippet nicht. Es zählt in wievielen Zeilen das Wort vorkommt. Sieh den Parameter -c von grep an.
<sdx23> Und wenn du doch noch unbedingt ne Pipe verwenden möchtest: xargs sollte das können. Wobei find selbst irgendwie mit ner Subshell eventuell. Oder man verwendet die find-Ausgabe in ner Schleife.
<Nalkem> sdx23: ok .. das -c hilft zum glueck in diesem falle :) ... besten dank .. interessieren wuerd mich schon ne loesung *G* (man will ja dazuleren .... und zwar schneller als man vergisst *G*)
<Judge> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe große Probleme mit ACL - kann mir da bitte mal jemand für eine Handvoll Fragen zur Seite stehen?
<Judge> Ich habe z.B. immer wieder das Problem, das meine Default - ACLs nicht beachtet werden, wenn man über eine PHP Applikation über den Apache oder per Samba Dateien anlegt.
<sdx23> Ich würde das letztgenannte nutzen: for file in `find -foo bar`; do; grep test "$file"|wc -l; done # Leerzeichen sind hier böse, man müsste dann IFS umsetzen.
<joschi> Nalkem: es geht schlicht nicht. man kann mit `find -exec [...]`  nur 1 kommando ausführen.
<Nalkem> sdx23, joschi danke :) 
<joschi> Nalkem: kleine einschränkung: du kannst eine sub-shell starten, dann kannst du auch mehrere kommandos ausführen
<joschi> Nalkem: je nach umfang der ergebnismenge von find kann das aber laaange dauern
<Nalkem> joschi: in meinem falle, zum glueck, nicht ... da wird find gebraucht um zu testen wie alt eine datei ist .... das ergebnis ist also nur eine oder keine datei
<Judge> Warum ist das so? Wozu definiert man eine Default - ACL, wenn sich einzelne Prozesse darüber hinwegsetzen?
<Judge> Bzw.: Hinwegsetzen können ?
<Judge> Kennt sich in einem 190 User umfassendem Channel keiner mit ACL aus?
<bullgard4> Judge: Die meisten der 190 Leute sind zur Zeit nicht aktiv.
<Judge> Away scheinen nichtmal 30% zu sein :(
<szal> normal..  in nem normalen IRC-Netzwerk darf man damit rechnen, dass ca. 90 % aller im Channel anwesenden User nur idlen
<jakobmuc> hm
<jakobmuc> hi ;)
<jakobmuc> jmd ne ahnung ob ubuntu 11.10 unity verwenden wird?
<Nalkem> hoffentllich nicht .... 
<szal> #ubuntu+1 weiß das ganz sicher, aber die sprechen kein Deutsch.. ;)
<jakobmuc> Ich schau da mal rein, danke
<k1l> jakobmuc: der standarddesktop wird unity sein. alles andere kann man wie gehabt über pakete nachinstallieren. für genau details frag am besten im +1 channel. zum philosophieren besser im offtopic.
<jakobmuc> k1l: danke
<y0> hi, gibt es tools mit denen ich eine grafische darstellung für wlan-ausleuchtung anzeigen lassen kann?
<y0> wenn jmd versteht was ich meine ^
<ppq> y0: das geht nur, wenn du entsprechende daten gesammelt hast mit nem messgerät. 
<bullgard4> Warum hat Tilda zwei Konfigurationsdateien: ~/.tilda/config_0 und ~/.tilda/config_1?
<ppq> y0: aber es kann sein, dass es irgendwo was gibt, das angaben wie antennenart, -anzahl, -abstand, gewinn etc nimmt und dann die ausleuchtung abschätzt.. wobei da natürlich lokale gegebenheiten wie wände und metallgegenstände nicht berücksichtigt werden..
<spoob> hi
<spoob> kann ich apache2 irgendwo so einstellen, dass fehlermeldungen direkt im browser angezeigt werden?
<geser> welche Art von Fehlermeldungen?
<spoob> perl
<spoob> wenn es da im programm zu fehlern kommt
<spoob> uh habs mit use CGI::Carp qw(fatalsToBrowser); gelöst
<y0_> ppq: genau sowas war mein gedanke kennst du da was?
<ppq> y0_: nein.. aber wie gesagt, das wäre tierisch angenau, es gibt einfach zu viele faktoren die da mit reinspielen
<geser> y0_: sowas http://www.airtightnetworks.com/home/solutions/80211n/80211n-wlan-coverage-estimator.html oder sowas http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/map-your-homes-wifi-signal-strength-with-heatmapper/ ? ich habe bisher weder das eine noch das andere genutzt
<shetlandpony> geser's url: http://tinyurl.com/5w5yfpb | WLAN coverage estimator - Free RF planning tool
<y0_> danke :)
<usch> hallo. ich benutze für meine internen festplatten ein paar udev-regeln, damit sie eindeutig identifizierbar sind. die regeln /dev/udev/rules.d/*.rules werden meines wissens bei systemstart ausgeführt. gibt es eine möglichkeit, dass dies für angeschlossene usb-geräte live passiert, also dass z.b. mein usb-stick immer unter /dev/stick erreichbar ist?
<pacy_> grüßt euch
<ppq> usch: die eigenen regeln werden auch "live" angewendet
<usch> ppq: ach so? na das probiere ich doch gleich mal aus.
<usch> (korrektur: natürlich /etc/udev/rules.d/*.rules)
<usch> ppq: tatsächlich - danke!
<ppq> :)
<usch> ppq: hast du jetzt noch eine idee, wie dieses neue "gerät" nun automatisch als truecrypt-partition gemountet wird? (natürlich nach passworteingabe)
<ppq> usch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TrueCrypt#Tipps-und-Tricks
<Fussel> da die druckerhersteller an den druckern relativ wenig verdienen wird da bei schwarz natürlich farbei beigemischt, und der drucker kann nicht schwarz drucken ohne
<Fussel> urgs, falscher channel, sorry
<usch> ppq: super, danke
<pacy_> kann mir jemand erklären warum nach nem remove von firefox mit der option --purge und der folgenen wiederinstallation trotzdem alle Konfigurationen noch bestehen ? 
<ppq> pacy_: die sind im home directory
<pacy_> oh
<ppq> pacy_: dein ~ wird beim pirgen nicht angefasst
<ppq> *purgen
<pacy_> ppq: danke , auf ein neues 
<ppq> pacy_: hint: ~/.mozilla
<claw> hallo ich würde gerne ein script schreiben, dass eine telnet verbindung aufbaut und dann in dieser befehle ausführt 
<claw> wie könnte ich das anstellen ?
<B4ckBOne> Hallo Zusammen,
<B4ckBOne> Ich verwende ubuntu 11.04 und möchte beagle zur web basierten suche verwenden.
<B4ckBOne> Wo bekomme ich beagle her? Die Homepage erreiche ich nicht www.beagle-project.org :-/
<bullgard4> B4ckBOne: beagle ist ein DEb-Programmpaket. Du kannst es mittels Synaptic installieren.
<B4ckBOne> bullgard4: leider finde ich es nicht in 11.04. Muss ich ein spezielles repo hinzufügen?
<k1l> ,beagle? B4ckBOne 
<shetlandpony> B4ckBOne, Beagle ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Beagle - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> B4ckBOne: und man beachte die hinweis-boxen auf der wiki seite!
<B4ckBOne> danke für die hinweise shetlandpony & k1l. Beagle ist für 11.04 nicht als paket verfügbar. Da ich aber einen samba server mit web suchdienst aufsetzen muss, würde ich geren beagle verwenden.
<gamer1990> gibts eigtl. alternativen zu beagle?
<B4ckBOne> k1l: shetlandpony kann ich einfach die pakete von 10.04 verwenden und installieren?
<bullgard4> B4ckBOne: Package beagle: In  lucid (gnome): indexing and search tool for your personal data [universe] :  0.3.9-3ubuntu3: amd64 i386." Wenn Du Lucid laufen hast, muß Dein universe-Repositorium freigeschaltet sein.
<B4ckBOne> bullgard4: bei mir läuft Natty, das ist ja die misere.
<bullgard4> B4ckBOne: In Maverick und Natty wird es nicht mehr (regulär) von Ubuntu angeboten. Vielleicht gibt es ein PPA. Ich würde Dir eine Alternative empfehlen, 
<B4ckBOne> bullgard4: welche alternative, mit web frontend würdest du empfehlen?
<bullgard4> B4ckBOne: Tracker.
<B4ckBOne> bullgard4: gibts dafür ein gutes web-frontend?
<bullgard4> B4ckBOne: Was meinst Du mit "Web-Frontend"?
<B4ckBOne> bullgard4: so dass andere rechner im lan auf dem server per http suchen können.
<bullgard4> B4ckBOne: Ich weiß nicht, ob Tracker allein das zuläßt. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/tracker gibt aber verschiedene Zusatzprogramme an, die das wohl ermöglichen.
<ppq> claw: stattdessen solltest du ssh verwenden
<szal> gibts hier Musiker?  mich würde interessieren, ob jmd aus eigener Erfahrung nen MIDI-Sequenzer/-Tracker empfehlen kann
<bullgard4> szal: Ist es eilig? Ich habe im örtlichen Ubuntu-Club einen Freund, der Musiker ist, und mit MIDI-Seuezern unter Ubuntu arbeitet und sogar komponiert. Ich treffe ihn aber wahrscheinlich erst wieder im nächsten Monat.
<szal> bullgard4: eilig isses an sich net, aber ich wollte halt mal langsam anfangen, mich damit zu befassen, weil der interne Sequenzer meines Keyboards doch etwas beschränkt is ;)
<animax> Hallo zusammen, habe gerade mit rkhunter einen Scan durchgeführt und folgende Warnungen wurden ausgegeben: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/407448/. sudo rkhunter --propup bringt keine Änderung und mindestens der Eintrag mit dem Amiga-Font in der Logfile macht mir Kummer. Wie gehe ich denn jetzt weiter vor?
<szal> wenn de magst, kannste ihn ja mal fragen, was er verwendet, evtl. auch nach Setup-Tipps
<szal> bullgard4: Aufnahmetechnik is aktuell nicht wichtig, geht erst mal nur darum, das MIDI-Sequencing ans Laufen zu kriegen
<stephanmg> szal: dem schließe ich mich an
<claw> ppq, sind leider konsolen von switches die kein shh unterstützen 
<koegs> claw: das stichwort ist netcat
<animax> Ist das richtig, dass rkhunter, wenn ich es erst jetzt nach einem Jahr mit 10.04 installiert habe, gar nichts bringt?
<bullgard4> animax: Wie meinst Du Deine Frage?
<stephanmg> szal: kann man an nen keyboar son ding anschließen?
<animax> Habe gerade hier http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/angeblich-trojaner-on-bloard-was-nun/2/#post-2820656 diese Aussage gelesen: "Ähm, also... rkhunter ist nicht mit einem Virenscanner gleich zu setzen, es hat nur Sinn, wenn er vor einer möglichen System-Manipulation installiert wurde. Dann erhält man auch aussagekräftige Fehlermeldungen und kann leicht prüfen, ob essentielle Dateien...
<animax> ...verändert...
<animax> ...oder unerlaubt neue Programme installiert wurden. Bei deinem Szenario ist das Tool leider etwas machtlos."
<shetlandpony> animax's url: http://tinyurl.com/6c5ohux |        angeblich Trojaner on bloard - was nun? › Sicherheit › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<szal> stephanmg: was fürn Ding?
<stephanmg> szal: sequenzer
<szal> stephanmg: soll auch Hardwaresequenzer geben, aber die mein ich net
<animax> bullgard4:
<stephanmg> szal: achso, weil ich würde gerne das keyboard via MIDI -> USB anschließen. haste da erfahrugn?
<szal> stephanmg: hab mir n billigen MIDI-auf-USB-Adapter gekauft, der wird einwandfrei erkannt..  aber ich hab halt keinen Plan, wie ich nen Sequenzer dazu kriege, dem Keyboard Töne zu entlocken
<stephanmg> szal: wie heißt der sequenzer?
<stephanmg> erm... der Adapter
<stephanmg> aber aufnehmen von keyboard auf pc geht?
<bullgard4> animax: Erst nachdem Du rkhunter installiert hast, ist das Programm wirksam und kann in Zukunft Dich vor rootkits und ihren Ablegern schützen. Wenn in der Zeit zwischen 1. Ubuntu-Betrieb und der Installation von rkhunter ein rootkit auf Deinen Rechner gelangt ist, dann schützt Dich rkhunter vor diesem Schädling nicht. Du solltest also einen Rechner völlog plattmachen, rkhunter installieren...
<bullgard4> ...und dann erst ins Netz gehen.
<szal> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0218:0301 Hangzhou Worlde MIDI Port
<szal> stephanmg: Ton aufnehmen is wieder ne andere Baustelle
<stephanmg> szal: achso, das geht nicht so einfach oder wie?
<stephanmg> szal: danke mal sehen ob ich den zum kaufen finde
<szal> 1x1 USB MIDI Interface steht aufm Kassenbon, gabs vor Jahresfrist für 18,50 € beim Music Store Köln
<animax> bullgard4: Wird in diesem Video hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5O3xUvVwUJ4 ganz anders dargestellt. Da installiert er es und macht den Scan. 
<shetlandpony> animax's youtube link:  YouTube - &#x202a;Ubuntu 10.04: Rootkits aufspüren&#x202c; 
<szal> stephanmg: Aufnehmen is trivial..  Kopfhörer- oder Aux-Ausgang Keyboard -> Line-Eingang Soundkarte, brauchst nur n Programm zum Aufzeichnen
<stephanmg> achso, dumm von mir, dass ich daran NICHT gedacht hab...
<szal> stephanmg: weniger trivial is möglicherweise das Signalrouting von der Soundkarte zur Aufnahmesoftware über JACK
<stephanmg> mh
<animax> bullgard4: Es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben, unabhängig vom Installationszeitpunkt der Scansoftware Rootkits ausfindig zu machen. Und hier nochmal mein 1. Post.: "Hallo zusammen, habe gerade mit rkhunter einen Scan durchgeführt und folgende Warnungen wurden ausgegeben: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/407448/. sudo rkhunter --propup bringt keine Änderung und mindestens der Eintrag mit dem...
<animax> ...Amiga-Font in der Logfile macht mir Kummer. Wie gehe ich denn jetzt weiter vor?," falls Du ihn nicht gelesen hast.
<joschi> animax: du ignorierst die meldungen jetzt
<stephanmg> szal: bist du berufsmusiker?
<animax> joschi: ?
<szal> stephanmg: nope
<joschi> animax: fehlalarm
<animax> joschi: Die gesamte Meldung?
<joschi> animax: ja
<animax> joschi: Sieh Dir mal da Video an. Meine Liste ist länger als bei ihm.
<joschi> animax: ich sehe mir jetzt sicherlich nicht 10min video an…
<stephanmg> szal: just 4 fun?
<joschi> animax: die meldungen in deinem pastebin sind jedenfalls fehlalarm
<joschi> animax: und rkhnuter/chkrootkit sind nur bedingt nützlich
<animax> joschi: Ok, aber so, wie ich das jetzt verstehe, hat der Scan ja eh nichts gebracht, oder wie? Hat also Null Aussagekraft?
<joschi> bullgard4: btw, rkhunter ist keine aktive komponente wie z. b. ein "online"-virenscanner. tatsächlich würde ich rkhunter und chrootkit nur dann vertrauen, wenn ich sie aus einer vertrauenswürdigen quelle frisch installiert habe
<joschi> animax: richtig
<szal> stephanmg: jo
<animax> joschi: Ich arbeite gerade auch nach diesem Artikel: http://www.linux-community.de/Internal/Artikel/Online-Artikel/Ubuntu-User/2010/04/Schutz-vor-Malware-und-Viren ein bisschen die Optionen durch, für Sicherheit auf meinem System zu sorgen.
<shetlandpony> animax's url: http://tinyurl.com/3rtq6kf | Schutz vor Malware und Viren / 04 / 2010 / Ubuntu User / Online-Artikel / Artikel / Internal / Home - LinuxCommunity
<stephanmg> szal: cool 
<bullgard4> animax: Wenn ein "Ubuntu"-Artikel so anfängt: "Wie anfällig das System "Mensch" gegenüber viralen Infekten ist, können Sie in einer vollbesetzten Straßenbahn an einem nass-kalten Herbstmorgen leicht ausprobieren. Haben Sie es sih in der Mitte von verschnupften Mitfahrern gemütlich gemacht und nehmen Sie ein paar tiefe Atemzüge, genügen Minuten, um sich einen grippalen Infekt...
<bullgard4> ...einzufangen. In...
<bullgard4> ...Sachen Viren und Co. hat ein Ubuntu-Rechner gegenüber Straßenbahnfahrern drei Vorteile: ...", dann lese ich nicht weiter, sondern trete ihn in die Tonne.  
<animax> bullgard4: Wo finde ich denn Deiner Meinung nach fundierte Anleitungen dazu, wie ich mein System "sauber" halte?
<animax> bullgard4: Bin halt kein IT-Profi ... Sollte schon ein bissschen Dummy-kompatibel sein.
<animax> bullgar4: Habe früher auf Windows einfach immer Kaspersky laufen lassen.
<bullgard4> animax: Die Informationen dazu sind weit gestreut. Viele schwarze Schafe wollen Dich verunsichern, an Dir Geld verdienen oder vor Dir glänzen. --  Ich kann Dir im Moment keinen sehr guten einführenden Artikel empfehlen. 
<stephanmg> szal: was spielste zZ?
<szal> stephanmg: nüscht, mangels vernünftigem Kompositions-Setup
<fr00d> Hi
<animax> bullgard4: Betrifft Dein Einwand in puncto Abhängigkeit vom Installationszeitpunkt vielleicht nur die --propupd-Funktion, also die Prüfsummen-Option von rkhunter? Da ermittelt rkhunter ja die Prüfsummen und kann so die Unterschiede ermitteln, wenn neue Installationen erfolgt sind.
<stephanmg> szal: achso
<fr00d> Funktioniert bei jemandem von euch Lightning in Thunderbird 3.1.10? Bei mir werden keine Kalender mehr angezeigt.
<szal> stephanmg: deswegen will ich mir ja n Sequenzer aufsetzen..  dann bisschen rumklimpern, dann kommt schon was bei rum ;)
<stephanmg> hehe okay
<dadrc> fr00d, funktioniert. 11.04 x64, tb 3.1.10
<animax> bullgard4: Was machst DU denn in Sachen "Sicherheit"?
<stephanmg> also keyboard jetzt oder nen klavier eigentlich?
<animax> bullgard4: Firestarter sollte schon laufen, oder?
<bullgard4> animax: Hast Du den Artikel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sicherheitskonzepte schon gelesen?
<k1l> stephanmg: szal könnt ihr den smalltalk bitte rüber in den offtopic channel verlegen? danke :)
<stephanmg> k1l: ist ja schon vorbei :P (szar ist da ja nicht)
<bullgard4> animax: Computersicherheit ist ein viel komplexeres Gebiet, als daß sie allein durch ein einziges Programm gewährleistet werden könnte. Deshalb kann auch rkhunter allein Dich nicht sicher machen.  --  Die Abhängigkeit vom Installationszeitpunkt betrifft nicht nur die Funktion --propupd. 
<bullgard4> animax: "[15:30]	<animax>	bullgard4: Was machst DU denn in Sachen "Sicherheit"?" <-- Ich sehe zu, daß ich alle Sicherheitslücken stopfe und bilde mich weiter, damit ich neuen Sicherheitslücken auf die Spur komme.
<animax> bullgard4: Sollte ich mir mal Selinux und AppArmor angucken?
<bullgard4> animax: Ja. Aber vor allem Dich in Zukunft weiterbilden und fragen, wenn Du etwas auf diesem Gebiet nicht verstanden hast.
<fr00d> dadrc: Welche Version von Lightning benutzt du?
<dadrc> fr00d, 1.0b2
<dadrc> fr00d, das ist die, die auch in den Repositories ist
<animax> bullgard4: Firestarter und ClamTK sind nur Spielereien?
<koegs> animax: kannst du das evtl. im offtopic weiter besprechen?
<fr00d> Ok, die hab ich auch drauf, dann wird's wohl an meinem Profil liegen, dann muss ich da mal schauen was da kaputt ist. Danke. ;)
<szal> hoi koegs ^^
<bullgard4> animax: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/firestarter: "Desktop-Rechner benötigen in den seltensten Fällen eine Firewall. Wer von Windows her gewohnt ist, eine Personal Firewall einzusetzen, sollte den Artikel Personal Firewalls lesen, bevor er sich für die vermutlich überflüssige Installation einer Firewall entscheidet.  Firestarter ist lediglich ein graphisches Frontend für das Erstellen von...
<bullgard4> ...iptables-Regeln und für das Anzeigen von Informationen über die Netzwerkschnittstellen. Firestarter wird seit Januar 2005 nicht aktiv weiterentwickelt." 
<stephanmg> reicht net einfach nen router der inbound net zulässt? :]
<bullgard4> animax: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/clamav: "Es ist bekannt, dass Computerschädlinge in der GNU/Linuxwelt keine große Rolle spielen - zumindest im Vergleich zu anderen Betriebssystemen wie z.B. Windows. Daher ist ein Virenscanner für eine GNU/Linux-Desktopinstallation nicht wirklich notwendig. Mit ClamTk steht auch eine grafische Benutzeroberfläche für Gnome zur Verfügung."
<sandobal> Hallo mir ist neulich was merkwürdiges passiert. Ich sollte mein system neustarten weil er irgendwelche Aktualiersierungen installiert hat. Ich habe aber nicht darauf gecklickt oder mein passwort eingegeben. Wurde ich gehackt? oder anders gefragt wo kann man nachgucke was er aktualisert hat? Danke
<hdp> In der Paketverwaltung nachschauen.
<bullgard4> sandobal: In Synaptic > File > History > Datum von "neulich".
<sandobal> okay ich versuchs mal
<sandobal> die chronik ist leer, komisch.
<bullgard4> Ja, das ist komisch.
<bullgard4> Das solltest Du untersuchen!
<sandobal> ja meine ich auch. er hat ja gemeldet dass er neustart haben will
<sandobal> das macht er nur normalerweise bei kernel update
<bullgard4> sandobal: In Zukunft solltest Du dann in einem ähnlichen Fall in angemessener Zeit neustarten.
<sandobal> was meinst du damit habe ihn nach 3 min neugestartet
<bullgard4> Du kannst Dir auch 3 Tage Zeit lassen, wenn Du einen Grund dafür hast.
<animax> bullgard4: Kannst Du mir nochmal die Frage beantworten, welche Maßnahmen Du selbst ergreifst oder ist das zu umfangreich? Ich sehe gerade bei diesem Thema den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr.
<sandobal> jetzt weiß ich nicht ob ich dem system noch trauen soll meinste nicht ich sollte wieder ales platt machen und neuinstallieren
<koegs> ,ot? animax
<shetlandpony> animax: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<koegs> auch wenn es um ubuntu und sicherheit geht, das ist nix für den support-channel
<animax> bulgar: Also Firestarter hat sich wohl schon mal erledigt ...
<animax> bullgard4:
<animax> koegs: Warum?
<sandobal> koegs was für ein channel würdest du mir empfehlen?
<bullgard4> animax: Wie ich schon sagte, Computersicherheit ist ein sehr breites Feld. Ich kann das jetzt nicht hier alles aufzählen. Lies im ubuntuusers-Wiki über "Computersicherheit".
<koegs> sandobal: wer genau hat die meldung ausgegeben?
<sandobal> mein system und zwar die Aktualisierungsverwaltung. So als ob ich was aktualisiert hätte.
<bullgard4> sandobal: Bis jetzt habe ich keinen wichtigen Grund von Dir gelesen, warum Dein Computersystem kompromittiert sein sollte. Aber wenn Du unsicher bist, setz es neu auf und beherzige künftig alle Sicherheitsregeln, die Du bis jetzt kennengelernt hast und die Du vernünftig findest.
<sandobal> ja bullgard4 ich habe normal eine email geschrieben dann sollte ich neustarten wüsstenicht was ich falsch gemacht haben soll aber sei es drum Ubuntu scheint wohl nicht sicher zu sein wenn sowas möglich ist. Trotztem danke.
<koegs> sandobal: es gibt noch /var/log/aptitude und /var/log/apt/history.log, da kannst du auch nachschauen
<bullgard4> sandobal: "normal eine email geschrieben dann sollte ich neustarten "  <-- Da hast Du nichts falsch gemacht.
<sandobal> koegs ich schaue mal nach
<animax> bullgard4: Mir geht's ja erstmal darum, dass ich eine Methode finde, um mit einer aktuellen Signaturen-Bank mein System zu scannen (Knoppix?) UND ein Programm/Programm finde, die ich installieren kann, deren Datenbanken regelmäßig gepflegt werden und die momentane Bedrohungen erkennen (ClamAV?).
<bullgard4> animax: Kapersky hat einen guten Ruf. http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=Kapersky%20site:wiki.ubuntuusers.de&meta=lr%3Dlang_de
<shetlandpony> bullgard4's url: http://tinyurl.com/6xj3qfp | Kapersky site:wiki.ubuntuusers.de - Google-Suche
<sandobal> aha jemand hat die libpam-runtime auf meinem system aktualisiert.
<sandobal>   und eine neue version von bash
<bullgard4> sandobal: "[16:03]	<sandobal>	aber sei es drum Ubuntu scheint wohl nicht sicher zu sein wenn sowas möglich ist." <--  Ubuntu ist sehr sicher, wenn Du Dich an die Spielregeln hältst. Vor allem mußt Du mehr über Ubuntu lernen und mögliche Bedrohungsszenarien.
<sandobal> also jemand hat eine neue bash auf mein system gespielt und neue libpam-runtime wie kann sowas ohne meine erlaubnis möglich sein
<bullgard4> sandobal: Wer war denn dieser "jamand"?
<sandobal> also nicht ich kann ich sagen und an meinem computer war auch keiner ausser mir rgendwie ist das passiert ohne mein zutun, komisch
<jokrebel> hi
<koegs> sandobal: wann wurden die Updates installiert? passt das zum Zeitpunkt des E-Mail Schreibens?
<sandobal> ja ungefähr zu diesem zeitpunkt
<bullgard4> sandobal: Vielleicht hat das die Aktualisierungsverwaltung automatisch gemacht.
<sandobal> sie steht zwar auf manuel aber vielleicht hat sie das automatisch gemacht ich bin selber verwirrt weil ich kein passwort eingeben musste
<koegs> sandobal: es wäre möglich das du die Aktualisierung aus versehen selber aktiviert hast, du könntest noch in /var/log/auth.log nachschauen wer zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Aktion ausgelöst hast oder eingeloggt war
<bullgard4> sandobal: Das mußt Du in einer ruhigen Minute prüfen.
<koegs> :q
<koegs> :q
<koegs> huch :)
<sandobal> auth.log ist leer
<sandobal> an geister glaube ich eigentlich nicht
<koegs> und ich glaub irgendwie nicht das auth.log leer ist :)
<koegs> was sagt "ls -la /var/log/auth.log"
<sandobal> -rw-r----- 1 syslog adm 0 2008-07-02 12:16 /var/log/auth.log
<jokrebel> .oO( Null Bytes groß und seit 2008 unverändert? )
<sandobal> also ich verstehe nicht viel von hackern aber wäre ich ein häcker würde ich jemanden die bash ersetzen mit modifizierten befehlen und würde danach meine spuren verwischen. Danke an alle,  man bin ich sauer
<leszek> hi
<tobago> ich habe heute um 1. mal mein samsung galaxy via usb an mein ubuntu rangehängt. es wird als /camera erkannt. leider scheine ich keine berechtigung u haben, auf den speicher zuzugreifen.
<leszek> tobago ich hab hier nen galaxy i7500 da musste ich massenspeichermodus im android anmachen, damit die interne karte erkannt wird am rechner
<tobago> leszek: wo? unter Einstellungen-->SD-Karte finde ich keinen passenden eintrag.
<tobago> mit geht's in erster linie auch um die externe sd-karte.
<tobago> mir is so, als wenn ich erst noch was freigeben muss. aber was und wo?
<leszek> tobago ich hatte immer ne notification bekommen oben in der leiste (einfach runterziehen) [also in android die. Dort dann einfach auf USB Freigabe und dann Datenträger freigeben
<tobago> leszek: wenn ich usb einplugge, dann kommt MTP Application hoch (mit riesig usb image), sagt "Verbunden" und "Drücken Sie die home key, um Samsung Kies zu beenden".
<tobago> leszek: in den notifications steht nix.
<tobago> kann habe ich wie gesagt den "camera" mounted , aber keine schreibrechte darauf.
<tobago> s/kann/dann
<tobago> ubuntu sagt dann immer: "Creating folders is not suppoerted with protocol camera"
<dAnjou> tobago: wie mountest du?
<dAnjou> tobago: hast du etwa dieses KIES installiert??
<tobago> dAnjou: gar nicht. das system mounted für mich.
<tobago> dAnjou: scheint, als wenn KIES installiert ist auf dem samsung.
<dAnjou> tobago: welche android version?
<tobago> dAnjou: kernel 2.6.32.9 FROYO.XWJS8
<dAnjou> also 2.2 wie ich
<Nalkem> ciao
<dAnjou> und bei mir läuft das so: ich verbinde telefon mit rechner über das USB-Kabel. dann poppt im telefon eine modus-auswahl auf "KIES" oder "Nur UMS-Modus".
<dAnjou> ich wähle immer "KIES" obwohl das keinen unterschied zu machen scheint
<dAnjou> also ok gedrückt
<leszek> tobago oO du hast kein Cyanogen drauf ? oder Galaxo oder so ? ... xD
<dAnjou> danach zieht man das statusfenster auf (also die leiste oben runterziehen)
<dAnjou> dann auf "USB verbunden" drücken und der rest ist offensichtlich
<tobago> leszek: bin noch neu in der android welt. was ist Cyanogen bzw. Galaxo?
<dAnjou> tobago: spielt keine rolle für dich
<leszek> ne custom android rom für dein smartphone
<leszek> aber ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass samsung den usb disk modus verkackt hat xD
<leszek> das müsste doch immer überall gleich laufen
<dAnjou> leszek: hats nich, ich hab selbst eins
<leszek> dAnjou ich ja auch
<leszek> wenn ich meins dranstecke dann muss ich nur usb aktivieren klicken und schwupps flutscht es
<leszek> egal unter welchem OS :P
<dAnjou> tobago: hat dein handy ein branding?
<dAnjou> (eigtl. is das branding bei samsung geräten total unaufdringlich)
<tobago> dAnjou: wie gesagt, procedere wie folgt: usb ran --> dann kommt MTP Application hoch (mit riesig usb image), sagt "Verbunden" und "Drücken Sie die home key, um Samsung Kies zu beenden" --> ich klick die message weg. dann läuft oben in der taskleiste "Mediescanning", dann "Medienscanning abgeschlossen". aber keine weitere message im notifier. dann ploopt im ubuntu der dialog hoch. und ich habe "camera" gemounted.
<dAnjou> ok, wenn er mediascanning macht, hat er die sd-karte verbunden
<tobago> aber: ich kann nicht schreiben auf das medium (warum immer auch das "camera" heisst)
<dAnjou> was soll das bedeuten?? "(mit riesig usb image)"
<tobago> dAnjou: naja das ist so ein informativer "dialog". also ich kann das nur wegklicken. sonst keiner weiteren optionen
<dAnjou> tobago: `mount` mal bitte nach http://paste.pocoo.org/ 
<dAnjou> "Drücken Sie die home key, um Samsung Kies zu beenden" <-- wie klickst du das weg? was ist, wenn du es offen lässt?
<tobago> dAnjou: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/407524/
<dAnjou> tobago: ähm, hängt das handy grad am rechner?
<tobago> ja
<tobago> dAnjou: ja
<dAnjou> mein mount sieht genauso aus, nur dass ich noch ein "flush" nach "showexec" habe
<dAnjou> komisch
<tobago> dAnjou: aber ich kann es in der gemounteten liste nicht entdecken.
<dAnjou> und da steht ja auch rw
<dAnjou> tobago: das ist eins der unteren beiden
<dAnjou> tobago: geh mal in nautilus, click "camera" an und dann strg+l
<tobago> nee. die unteren beiden sind ein usb-stick und ein externes HD via usb.
<dAnjou> dann sollte der pfad auftauchen
<leszek> lass mich raten der pfad ist camera:/
<dAnjou> huh? .. ok
<tobago> dAnjou: leszek der pfad ist: camera:/
<dAnjou> oh dear
<leszek> LOL
<dAnjou> wird das etwa vom gvfs gemountet?
<leszek> meine glasskugel funzt
<tobago> was?
<leszek> yep gvfs erkennt das als mtp gerät
<dAnjou> tobago: guck mal, ob du in den einstellungen sagen kannst, dass es als MSC verbunden werden soll
<tobago> dAnjou: in den einstellungen der sd karte habe ich nur die möglichkeit die externe sd-karte zu deinstallieren bzw. die interne sd-karte zu formatieren.
<jokrebel> tobago: am besten in _der_ Reihenfolge - dann hast Du alle Probleme beseitigt <g> … Spaß beiseite - Ich denke, dass das kein Ubuntu-Problem ist wenn man in Google so schaut…
<jokrebel> tobago: Hast Du USB-Debugging an Deinem Android eingeschalten? …aber wie gesagt eigentlich hier eher Offtopic IMHO
<vectory> hi, nachdem ich pppoeconf ausgeführt hab und das mit meinem modem zuerst nicht funktioniert hat, hab ich etwas im network-manager rumgespielt und seitdem erkennt der kein dhcp mehr wenn mein router dran hängt, nur noch via dhclient
<vectory> im network-manager sind keine einträge, muss da einer für dhcp sein?
<vectory> hab den tollen tip bekommen gnome-network-manager neu zu installieren, aber für 10.4 zumindest gibts den nicht
<vectory> nm-tool gibt "State: unmanaged" für eth0, falls das was sagt
<gamer1990> gnome-network-admin
<vectory> mir sagt das jedenfalls nichts
<vectory> as ist mit gnome-network-admin, soll ich das installieren?
<vectory> ich will eigentlich nichts extra installieren, sondern den original zustand wieder herstellen, bei dem dhcp automaticsh nach dem boot erkannt wurde
<vectory> s/as/was/
<shetlandpony> vectory, can't find 'as' in your last line, sorry
<gamer1990> dpkg -l | grep gnome-network-admin      || wenns schon installiert ist einach neu installieren
<vectory> ist nicht installiert
<ekevu> Ich habe LibreOffice 3.4 in /opt installiert. Wenn ich jetzt aus Thunderbird einen Anhang öffnen will, muss ich manuell die Zuordnung zu den Anwendungsstartern neu setzen. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo die liegen?
<gamer1990> mhm
<gamer1990> hast du oben im panel noch das network-icon vectory ?
<gamer1990> ekevu bei den deb paketen sollte ein paket dabei gewesen sein das menüeintrage etc. erstellt
<vectory> nee
<vectory> gestern wars kurz da, ka warum
<ekevu> Ich habe die Menüeinträge, aber in Thunderbird kann ich jetzt keine Anhänge mehr öffnen. Deswegen würde ich dort zu den Dateitypen neu die Zuordnung zu den Anwendungsstartern setzen.
<apricot1> Nautilus: wie such ich nach bestimmtem Text in Dateien
<dadrc> apricot1, Terminal auf, grep benutzen würd mir spontan einfallen, ich glaube nicht, dass Nautilus das ohne weiteres kann
<animax> Will das Thema nicht überstrapazieren, aber ich hätte nochmal ne Frage. Macht es Sinn, mir (hier z.B.: http://tinyurl.com/5v3a2lm) ein aktuelle Knoppix DVD zu bestellen zwecks Malware Scan. Nur, um sicher zu gehen, dass ich keine verseuchte DVD habe, meine ich. Denn bei der Befürchtung, man könne sich Malware gezogen haben, macht es ja wahrscheinlich keinen Sinn, sich die DVD zu downloaden...
<shetlandpony> animax's tiny url: Linux online Versand - Knoppix 6.4 Ariane DVD 
<animax> ...und dann zu brennen.
<apricot1> dadrc, ich kenn das von KDE - da ging das
<vectory> animax, einfach ne linux zeitung kaufen, da sind meist livecds mit bei
<dadrc> apricot1, das glaub ich dir gerne, aber soweit ich weiß, kann Nautilus das nicht.
<vectory> am besten desinfe'ct
<apricot1> ok danke
<apricot1> wär aber mal ne schte Verbesserung :)
<animax> vectory: Aktualisieren diese DVDs auch erstmal die Signaturen, wenn man sie eingelegt hat?
<vectory> die sind nicht alle als virenscanner ausgelegt, falls du virenscanner signaturen meinst
<vectory> aber du kannst natürlich n virenscanner von den repos installieren
<ircchat> Hallo, gibt es zu dem paket ratbox-services auch log dateien? das programm stürzt ab nur kann ich so keine fehlermeldung sehen
<vectory> schon vom terminal aus gestartet?
<gamer1990> /var/log  evtl. auch /var/log/messages
<ring1> animax, wieso lädst du nicht einfach eine ubuntu desktop-cd, machst einen md5-summen vergleich und brennst die?
<animax> vectory: Es geht mir nur um den Virenscanner von Knoppix (chkrotkit).
<vectory> den gibts auch in ubuntu
<vectory> in den repos
<ircchat> hmm dort steht von services leider nichts ich vermute ein sqlite3 problem da bei nickserv register befehl er abstürzt
<ircchat> nur ohne genaue fehlermeldung wird das schwer
<ring1> animax, für knoppix gibts hier wohl kein support
<animax> vectorry: Ja, ich weiß. Ich will, wenn, das System von DVD aus überprüfen (ohne das System zu starten). 
<animax> vectory:
<dadrc> ircchat, das klingt sehr spezifisch. Hast du mal die Jungs in #ratbox im efnet gefragt?
<jokrebel> animax: Man könnte da auch die vorhandene Ubuntu-LiveCD nehmen Live&Online den ClamAV installieren ubdaten und dann die HD(s) scannen.
<fr00d> Hi
<jokrebel> -ub.. +up..
<ircchat> noch nicht da ich das problem zuerst bei sqlite suchte da der befehl register ja dort einen datenbanke intrag vornimmt
<fr00d> Ich hab hier gerade eine wmv Datei, da sehen alle Menschen etwa bläulich aus. Ist das ein Codecproblem oder ist da die wmv kaputt?
<ircchat> irc.efnet.org?
<dadrc> ircchat, jep
<vectory> fr00d: possibly the file
<vectory> err
<vectory> könnte am codec liegen
<ircchat> danke frage mal dort nach
<vectory> wmv is nur ein container format
<dadrc> Benutzt VLC auch unter Linux die eingebauten Codecs? Wenn ja, könnte man das damit schnell testen
<animax> jokrebel: Danke für den Tipp. Aber das geht dann nur mit ClamAV? Nicht mit chkrootkit?
<vectory> doch auch
<vectory> musst installieren
<jokrebel> animax: kA - kenn nur ClamAV. Was ist daran schlecht? Und was an chkrootkit besser?
<animax> jokrebel: Ich hab doch keine Ahnung. :-D
<mgolisch> chkrootkit scannt auf rootkits
<mgolisch> clamav ist ein virenscanner
<vectory> sre-su: clamav hat bestimmt chkrootkit integriert
<jokrebel> animax: hier die passenden Wiki-Artikel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/clamav http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chkrootkit
<Echnaton> ohai, ich habe ein problem
<Echnaton> der bildschirm eines ubuntu-pcs hat sich vorhin gesperrt und das passwort fenster erscheint einfach nicht wieder
<Echnaton> also ich sehe den cursor, aber es kommt nicht das normale eingabefeld für passwörter
<animax> jokrebel: Allerdings steht  ja auf http://tinyurl.com/6xoub8f "Zur Zeit ist unter Linux ein Virenscanner mangels Viren überflüssig. Es gibt zwar auch Virenscanner für Linux, aber diese dienen nur dazu, Dateien oder Mails auf Windowsviren zu untersuchen.
<shetlandpony> animax's tiny url:        Sicherheitskonzepte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<animax> jokrebel: Ja, sehr grob erschließt sich mir die Materie schon, aber, wenns ans Eingemachte geht ... :-(
<Echnaton> irgendwie habe ich auch nicht die richtigen sachen bei google gefunden
<Echnaton> da kommen nur verschiedene themes für lockscreens
<Echnaton> einfach rebooten ist atm auch nicht drin, da auf dem rechner noch geöffnete dateien sind
<Echnaton> gibt es vielleicht eine möglichkeit, über die konsole (STRG+ALT+F1) die grafische oberfläche zu entsperren?
<Fuchs> Echnaton: halb so tragisch, wechsle  mit CTRL+ALT+F1 auf eine Konsole und toete diesen Prozess 
<ring1> vectory, clamav hat chkrootkit nicht integriert
<Echnaton> Fuchs: welcher prozess ist der lockscreen?
<vectory> k.a.
<soulrebel> ich habe versehentlich den mülleimer unten rechts verschwinden lasse ... ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<Fuchs> ps aux | grep -i saver 
<Fuchs> Echnaton: keine Ahnung welchen Du verwendest, gibt genug 
<vectory> soulrebel: rechtsklick auf pannel
<vectory> starter hinzufügen
<Fuchs> Echnaton: vermutlich den gnome screensaver, obiger Befehl sollte aber die meisten Moeglichkeiten finden
<Echnaton> okay, einen moment
<vectory> soulrebel: in 10.4 gnome jedenfalls
<soulrebel> vectory: vielelicht verstehen wir uns falsch ... ich rede nicht von den startsymbolen sonden von dem mülleimer ganz unten rechts 
<Echnaton> also "sudo killall gnome-screensaver" hat keinen erfolg gebracht
<Echnaton> situation ist unverändert
<vectory> soulrebel: unten rechts der mülleimer, du redest also von gnome ..?
<soulrebel> ja
<vectory> der mülleimer is nur ein starter
<soulrebel> ahh ok 
<vectory> is mir auch paar mal passiert ^^
<soulrebel> vaiursch: vielen dank!
<soulrebel> vectory: vielen dank!
<vectory> Echnaton: ps aux| grep screensaver
<vectory> fucken ob der immer noch da is
<Echnaton> vectory: ist nichtmehr da
<vectory> gucken*
<vectory> :)
<vectory> hmm
<vectory> kein plan
<vectory> texteditoren legen sicherheits kopien an, vllt hilft dir das grad weiter
<vectory> manche jedenfalls, wenn man einstellt
<Echnaton> kann man andernfalls einen logout provozieren? dann müsste ich nicht rebooten
<vectory> wenn du dich auslogst werden all programme beendet, oder?
<Echnaton> vectory: klar
<Echnaton> ein reboot würde halt viel mehr zeit kosten
<vectory> ich glaub du willst benutzer abmelden
<Echnaton> vectory: dies
<vectory> gute frage
<Echnaton> na gut, ich kann auch einfach runter gehen und ihn rebooten lassen
<Fuchs> Echnaton: ja, kann man 
<Fuchs> Echnaton: Alt+SysRQ+K 
<Fuchs> Echnaton: oder einfach die Loginshell des Nutzers toeten 
<Echnaton> SysRQ?
<Fuchs> Druck, auf eurer komischer Tastatur 
<Echnaton> okee
<Echnaton> danke
<Fuchs> warnung vorneweg, das toetet alle offenen Programme 
<vectory> was ich eigentlich meinte war benutzer wechseln, dann kanst dich wieder einloggen, ohne die geöffneten programme zwangszubeenden
<viper2k> hi
<viper2k> Ich habe massive probleme mit meinem Ubuntu server 10.04.2 LTS
<omani> weiß einer wie das pollen über imap an nem pdc (exchange server) funktioniert per fetchmail?
<viper2k> mysql startet nicht
<viper2k> obwohl es installiert ist
<omani> ich krieg jedesmal die meldung: Authorization failure on domain.tld blablub
<viper2k> http://nopaste.info/5ae612932a.html
<viper2k> kann mir jemand bitte ganz dringend helfen?
<Fuchs> so dringend wie allen anderen auch, was heisst "startet nicht"? 
<mgolisch> amazin: falsche benutzer kennung?
<viper2k> service mysql start : start: Job failed to start
<mgolisch> viper2k: du machst das mit sudo?
<mgolisch> also als root?
<viper2k> als root
<bullgard4>  [Compiz auf GNOME 2 in Natty] Wenn ich auf die Taste F12 drücke, dann toggelt eine Art Heiligenschein um das GNOME-Terminal-Fenster. Was soll das?
<viper2k> und /etc/init.d/mysql start sagt:Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<mgolisch> viper2k: schau halt ins logfile rein
<mgolisch> da wird drin stehen warum es nicht startet
<Fuchs> viper2k: via service waere schon korrekt. Steht etwas in den Logfiles, und was meint mysqladmin? 
<viper2k> log file von mysql ist komplett leer
<Fuchs> bullgard4: schau halt in ccsm auf was F12 gebunden ist, ich rate mal ins Blaue, dass es Group ist, weil das in etwa so aussieht wie von Dir beschrieben, aber bei Deinen Fragen muss man so haeufig einfach mal raten ...
<viper2k> mysqladmin status
<viper2k> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed,Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<viper2k> Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<Fuchs> viper2k: nur so am Rande: da starten noch andere Dienste nicht, mitunter Postgres (auch Datenbank) und Xinetd 
<Fuchs> viper2k: kann es sein, dass da noch ein bisschen mehr im Argen ist, wie etwa eine Partition, auf die nicht zugegriffen werden kann oder so? 
<viper2k> postgres brauche ich nicht
<mgolisch> ja da steht aber nicht installiert
<mgolisch> bei pgsql
<viper2k> genau
<mgolisch> von daher..
<mgolisch> zur not in das initscript reinschauen was er da genau aufruft
<mgolisch> und das mal selbst ausfuehren
<mgolisch> gibt glaub ich sonen debug switch das mysqld nicht in den background geht
<viper2k> also /etc/init.d/xinetd restart geht dann
<viper2k> aber mysql startet dann imer noch nicht
<mgolisch> evtl sagt es im terminal ja was
<viper2k> hmmm
<viper2k> also was ich jetzt sehe das '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' nicht existiert , das komplette verzeichnis von /var/run/mysql/ ist leer
<Fuchs> das wird theoretisch auch erst dann befuellt, wenn der Dienst sauber hochkommt
<Approach> hi@all
<Approach> kennt jemand eine alternativ zum paket "munin"
<viper2k> Fuchs: und was mache ich jetzt?
<Fuchs> viper2k: schauen, welche Befehle in dem Initskript aufgerufen werden, und die manuell aufrufen und auf Fehlermeldungen hoffen
<Fuchs> viper2k: alternativ den Anbieter Deines Servers (strato) kontaktieren, sollen die das richten 
<viper2k> die sagen es ist mein problem
<viper2k> wo finde ich das initskript ?
<Fuchs> gut, dann wuerde ich zu dem versuchten manuellen Start tendieren. Was hast Du gemacht _bevor_ der Fehler aufgetreten ist? 
<viper2k> wie manueller start?
<viper2k> habe nichts gemacht habe es nur heute mitbekommen
<Fuchs> /etc/init.d/mysql
<Fuchs> das da
<viper2k> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)utility, e.g. service mysql restart
<viper2k> startet ja nicht manuell
<Fuchs> nicht starten
<Fuchs> oeffnen mit einem Textedtior 
<Fuchs> dann schauen, welche Befehle es ausfuehren moechte, und das manuell probieren
<viper2k> http://nopaste.info/cc127e7e25.html
<viper2k> Fuchs: keine ahnung was ich jetzt eingeben soll
<Fuchs> hrm, das sind natuerlich nur noch die Ueberreste, weil es nun upstart ist ... moment
<alles-wird-gut> hi   leute, gibt es irgendein sinnvolles skript/tool um die CPU-Lüftersteuerung zu regeln?
<jan_> quit
<Fuchs> gut, versuchen wir mal von Hand:  sudo -u mysql /usr/sbin/mysqld /etc/init/mysql.conf
<Approach> kennt jemand eine alternativ zum paket "munin"
<Fuchs> alles-wird-gut: mehrere: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/L%C3%BCftersteuerung 
<jokrebel> Approach: Wenn Du nun noch sagst was "munin" ist kann man auch überlegen, ob man dafür eine Alternative weiß _ohne_ vorher Google nach "munin" zu befragen.
<Approach> jokrebel, monitoring software
<hdp> In dem Fall hilft einfach ein "munin alternatives" und auf den ersten Treffer klicken.
<bullgard4> ray12683: pin
<Approach> hdp, wenn so easy wäre, würde ich net fragen!
<spoob> hi
<spoob> wenn ich mittels perl bilder in einer datenbank speichere und anzeigen lasse habe ich aufrufe wie image.pl?id=10, in image.pl wird jedes mal eine datenbank connection gemacht, ist das nicht unendlich viel rechenleistung?
<k1l> Approach: so ganz ohne weitere informationen kann man dir nunmal einfach ne liste vorklatschen, die du auch selber googlen kannst. warum willst du kein munin z..b?
<alles-wird-gut> Fuchs, #sensors sieht ein wenig mager aus http://paste.ubuntu.com/626694/ und #pwmconfig findet keine Module... 
<omani> wo legt fetchmail die gefetchten emails ab?
<omani> er holt sie zwar, aber ich kann sie nirgends finden
<omani> weder in /var/mail oder /var/spool/mail (was ja ein symlink ist) etc-
<omani> s/-/.
<k1l> alles-wird-gut: im irc bezeichnen die # channelnamen. man kann hier noch normal schreiben.
<alles-wird-gut> okay
<alles-wird-gut> kll
<Approach> k1l, die Statistiken sollen leien  verstehen, was da los ist :-)
<Fuchs> alles-wird-gut: was ist das fuer hardware? 
<alles-wird-gut> core2duo e7200 mit boxed lüfter
<alles-wird-gut> biostar mainboard
<Fuchs> mich interessiert eher das Mainboa ... 
<Fuchs> ist das ein Desktop-PC oder Notebook? 
<alles-wird-gut> desktop
<alles-wird-gut> spielt das eine Rolle?
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> und in dem Fall kann gut sein, dass sich diese Luefter nicht ansprechen lassen 
<viper2k> Fuchs: also es passiert nicht...was soll ich jetzt machen?
<alles-wird-gut> ich muß doch auch die Lüfter im Desktop regeln können, mittels Software ... oder nicht? Hmm 
<Fuchs> alles-wird-gut: dmesg | grep -i pwm 
<Fuchs> viper2k: passiert nichts, wenn Du diesen Befehl eingibst? 
<Fuchs> viper2k: wenn ja: mit ps mal schauen, ob mysqld dann laeuft. Wenn ja: schauen, ob die Programme es nutzen koennen. Wenn ja: schauen wir weiter. Wenn nein: schaust Du Dir mal die genannte Konfigurationsdatei an 
<alles-wird-gut> dmesg | grep -i pwm     =  leer
<Fuchs> alles-wird-gut: wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass LM-Sensors gem. Artikel korrekt von Dir installiert und eingerichtet worden ist: dann wohl Pech gehabt
<k1l> omani:  "pastebinit /etc/lsb-release" bitte und link dann hier her. pastebinit ggf. noch vorher installieren
<alles-wird-gut>  jope, LM_sensors habe ich nach dem Artikel installier und module neu gestartet... Bringt ein neuer KCPU-Kühlerkauf etwas oder liegt das am Mainboard?
<Fuchs> alles-wird-gut: ich vermute: am Mainboard 
<alles-wird-gut> shit
<viper2k> Fuchs: also er führt das aus aber das was
<animax> Hallo zusammen, ich hänge immer noch an dem Thema Systemsicherheit. In dem Video hier: http://tinyurl.com/64z79lt wird an Stelle 02:30 gesagt, dass im Home-Verzueichnis normalerweise keine ausführbaren Dateien liegen. Ich habe aber z.B. im PlugIns-Ordner von Gimp solche Dateien liegen: http://tinyurl.com/64z79lt. Sind das im "Linux-Sinne" keine ausführbaren?
<shetlandpony> animax's tiny url:      YouTube         - &#x202a;Ubuntu: Antivirensoftware installieren&#x202c;    
<Fuchs> viper2k: beantwortet meine Frage nicht
<viper2k> Fuchs: mysql läuft nicht
<Fuchs> viper2k: und der gibt Dir keine Fehlermeldungen? Dann will ich diese Konfigurationsdatei mal in einen pastebin sehen
<viper2k> okay mom
<tipo> animax: sollange die rechte nicht für alle ausführbar gesetzt sind, sollte dort keine erhöhtes sicherheits risiko bestehen
<apricot1> ich such einen Text in irgendeiner Datei+Unterordner: grep -R -i "Open Source Management" ./*     <-- is das ok ?
<viper2k> Fuchs: du meinst die my.cnf?
<animax> Außerdem starte ich im HOME-Verzeichnis immer mein Blender. Also müssen da doch bei mir ausführbare Dateien liegen, oder?
<Fuchs> viper2k: nein, die unter /etC/init.d/ die Du angegeben hast, nach meinem Befehl 
<Fuchs> animax: nicht, wenn sie in $PATH sind, und diese Behauptung mit den ausfuehrbaren Dateien in Home ist eh Bloedsinn im Quadrat, ignorier das. 
<animax> tipo: Wie überprüfe ich das?
<tipo> ls -lisa und schauen was dort an rechten gesetzt ist
<Fuchs> weia
<tipo> animax: im wiki mal nach "Rechte" nachschlagen
<Fuchs> ignorier das ganze Video 
<tipo> ist das ein sempervideo?
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sicherheit  << da lesen. Zusaetzlich zu gesundem Menschenverstand reicht das. 
<viper2k> Fuchs:http://nopaste.info/e11695f37a.html
<animax> tipo: Ja.
<Fuchs> viper2k: gut, wir gehen weiter in der Kette:  sudo -u myslq /usr/sbin/mysqld --pid-file=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid 
<animax> Mh, anders gefragt: Wie müssen die Dateien im Home-Verzeichnis "beschaffen" sein, damit sie kein Sicherheitsrisiko darstellen?
<Fuchs> animax: das kann man so nicht generisch beantworten 
<viper2k> Fuchs:sudo: unknown user: myslq
<Fuchs> animax: lies Dich durch oben genannten Themenbereich im Wiki, wende gesunden Menschenverstand an, bevor Du einfach Befehle ausfuehrst und es sollte so weit gut sein 
<Fuchs> viper2k: bitte beim Abtippen etwas mitdenken,  mysql natuerlich. Typo. 
<matzexh> hallo, weis zufällig jemand ob man mit truecrypt keine festplatten mit fat32 nutzen kann die 3tb groß sind? Ich wollte gerade eine 3TB platte vollverschlüsseln, aber es wird kein fat32 mehr angeboten nur noch die ext dateisysteme
<animax> Fuchs: Worauf muss ich denn in der Anzeige bei ls -lisa achten? Auf die Farbcodierung?
<viper2k> ohh sorry
<animax> Fuchs: lila, grün, blau, rot, schwarz, ...
<vectory> matzexh: kann fat32 überhaupt tb größen?
<Fuchs> animax: auf die Rechte. 
<Fuchs> r ist lesen, w ist schreiben, x ist ausfuehren  (resp. oeffnen bei Ordnern) 
<Fuchs> ,rechte? animax 
<shetlandpony> animax, Rechte ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> ,einsteiger? animax 
<animax> Fuchs: Also, wenn da z.B. 'root' oder 'max' steht?
<shetlandpony> animax, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> animax: lies den Rechte-Artikel. Du hast einen Bestizer, eine besitzende Gruppe und dann die Rechte fuer Besitzer, Gruppe und Andere
<matzexh> vectory, ich hatte bisher 2x 1,5tb platten und da hat fat32 wunderbar geklappt, laut wikipedia ist fat32 auf 8tb begrenzt, die frage ist halt nur inwieweit truecrypt das so groß implemenitert hat, ich hab per google und im truecrypt wiki dazu leider nichts gefunden
<sdx23> matzexh, vectory: fat32 geht bis maximal 2TB
<Fuchs> animax: steht in dem Artikel sehr gut erklaert, mir fehlt schlicht die Zeit nun hier den Artikel runterzubeten
<viper2k> Fuchs: so jetzt führt er es aus aber mehr kommt nicht
<Fuchs> viper2k: das reicht auch 
<matzexh> sdx23, bei truecrypt oder allgemein?
<sdx23> matzexh: allgemein. War jedenfalls mein Kenntnisstand.
<Fuchs> viper2k: gem. ps aux  in einer anderen Konsole laeuft nun mysqld? Und Programme koennen darauf verbnden? 
<sdx23> matzexh: jo, die 8TB beziehen sich auf 32kB Cluster.
<vectory> matzexh: kommt auf die clustergröße an
<matzexh> sdx23, vectory , ah okay, alles klar dann läuft truecrypt also bei so großen platten "nur" noch mit den ext dateisystemen. Naja auch nicht schlimm, dann mach ichs halt damit. Danke für eure Hilfe!
<vectory> warum überhaupt fat32 verwenden wollen?
<viper2k> Fuchs: es er zeigt es unter ps aux an, im die webpages kann er aber noch nicht aufrufen
<Fuchs> viper2k: starte mal die Dienste, die sich wegen nicht laufendem mysql beschwert haben (plesk z.B.) neu 
<Fuchs> und schau, was die sagen
<matzexh> vectory, weil ich die platte auch ab und an auf anderen betriebsystemen nutzen wollte
<viper2k> Fuchs: wie starte ich diese neu?
<Fuchs> viper2k: sudo /etc/init.d/<dienst>  restart,  wenn das meckert wegen upstart:  sudo restart <dienst> 
<Fuchs> (ohne <>) 
<viper2k> Fuchs: psa sagt nichts danach
<animax> Fuchs: Unter ls -lisa sidn für 'Gruppen' und 'Andere' bei kein der der Dateien Schreibrechte vergeben. Reicht das dann aus als Sicherheit? 
<animax> Fuchs: Als ausführbar sind aber die meisten gekennzeichnet. Für alle Teilnehmer.
<Fuchs> animax: noch mal: 1) Vergiss dieses Video. Es erzaehlt Quatsch im Quadrat.  2) Wie ich gesagt habe muessen Ordner +x haben, weil man sie sonst nicht betreten koennte  3) wie ich gesagt habe ist absolut egal fuer die Sicherheit, wenn eine Datei in Deinem Home +x hat. Wichtig ist der Inhalt. 4) Lies doch einfach bitte die verlinkten Artikel. 
<apricot1> grep -i -R 'Open Source Content Management' ./*  findet zwar den string, aber keine Anzeige in welcher Datei
<apricot1> Ergebnis ist: var $_generator = 'Joomla! 1.6 - Open Source Content Management';
<sdx23> apricot1: man grep -> -H ansehen
<apricot1> sdx23, trotzdem Keine Anzeige der Datei
<vectory> apricot1: grep -w
<vectory> oder W
<vectory> check man
<vectory> with-filename
<vectory> is standard, wenn mehrere datein uebergeben werdenm zb mit xargs
<apricot1> ja da scheint was zu stehen... dunkles Lila auf grauem Grund - unlesbar
<viper2k> Unable to connect to Plesk Database: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) System error 2: No such file or directory Unable to connect to mysql database
<viper2k> kann mir jemand helfen? bekomme einfach nicht mysql zum starten :(
<viper2k> service mysql status : mysql stop/waiting
<sdx23> viper2k: wie hast du's gestartet? Was war die Ausgabe dabei?
<k1l> plesk fuscht da auch noch mit rum? hat das ding sonst noch veränderungen? und was hast du gemacht, bevor es nicht mehr ging?
<viper2k> sdx23:service mysql start start: Job failed to start
<bekks> viper2k: Was für ein Ubuntu ist das?
<viper2k> bekks:10.042 LTS
<bekks> viper2k: Und die Fragen von k1l?
<viper2k> k1: habe nichts gemacht, habe es heute nur festgestellt das es auf einmal nicht mehr läuft, vorgestern lief noch alles perfekt
<viper2k> wieder da
<viper2k> sorry bin rausgefolgen
<viper2k> wieder da...jemand eine idee?
<JohnDo> Hallo
<JohnDo> was läuft?
<bekks> viper2k: Was sagen die Logfiles? "Nichts gemacht" klingt irgendwie komisch :)
<animax> Wie sieht es denn aus, wenn sämtliche gedownloadeten Dateien auf einer FAT32-Partition landen, die ich mir noch mit Windows teile? Das ist nämlich der Fall. Und da der Datenstrom da der Download jetzt unter Linux ungefiltert erfolgt, mülle ich mir wahrscheinlcih seit geraumer Zeit die Festplatte mit Windows-Mapware zu, oder? Auch alles, was an selbst generierten Dateien anfällt, landet...
<animax> ...natürlich dort. Mein HOME-Verzeichnis benutze ich für sowas überhaupt nicht.  
<bekks> Was ist "Mapware"?
<animax> beks: Malware, sorry.
<animax> bekks:
<bekks> Benutz halt einen Virenscanner.
<animax> bekks: Benutzt Du einen?
<bekks> Spielt keinerlei Rolle :)
<animax> bekks: ?
<animax> bekks: Ist das ein Geheimnis?
<bekks> Es ist für DEIN Problem egal, ob ICH einen Virenscanner benutze :)
<animax> bekks: Bin aber generell an Empfehlungen interessiert.
<bekks> Unter Windows hast Du so einige zur Auswahl, unter Linux mindestens 3.
<animax> bekks: War jetzt zuletzt bei ClamAV.
<animax> bekks: Und dann gabs noch den aus dem Video. Aber Fuchs meinte ja, das Video sei Quatsch.
<viper2k> bekks: http://nopaste.info/0aab8bc105.html
<bekks> Ich kenne "das Video" nicht.
<animax> bekks: http://tinyurl.com/64z79lt
<shetlandpony> animax's tiny url:      YouTube         - &#x202a;Ubuntu: Antivirensoftware installieren&#x202c;    
<animax> bekks: avast.
<bekks> viper2k: Dann solltest Du jetzt prüfen, ob da nicht noch ein mysqld läuft.
<viper2k> wie mache ich das?
<bekks> Mit "ps" nachschauen.
<ircchat> virtual packets like packetname cant be removed wie kann ich das beheben?
<dadrc> ircchat, rausfinden, welches Paket das virtuelle Paket bereitstellt und das deinstallieren
<viper2k> bekks: ps aux|grep mysql root      8851  0.0  0.0   7632   904 ttyS0    S+   20:29   0:00 grep --color=auto mysql
<bekks> viper2k: Dann musst Du nun entweder den plesk support bemühen, oder selbst herausfinden, was die Fehlermeldungen im Log von mysql zu bedeuten haben.
<bekks> dmesg vorher anschauen ist eine sehr gute Idee, df -h auch.
<viper2k> bekks: http://nopaste.info/c5c6e26757.html
<bekks> Schönen Gruß, dein / ist vollgelaufen. :)
<bekks> Irgendwas ist da Amok gelaufen.
<viper2k> bekks: http://nopaste.info/33a1df58ab.html
<bekks> Ich will kein "tail -f ..." sehen, ich will "dmesg | pastebinit" sehen, wenn ich nichts von tail sage :)
<bekks> Aber Du hast o.g. Problem.
<viper2k> bekks: http://nopaste.info/346ed8b137.html
<bekks> viper2k: Hast Du gelesen, was ich geschrieben habe?
<viper2k> bekks: ja aber habe ja schon gesucht finde nichts dazu wie ich das wieder in gang bringen kann
<k1l> bekks: vlt nicht verstanden
<viper2k> bekks: plesksupport gibt es nicht bei strato :(
<Musterbeispiel> Guten abend. Wenn ich auf express.paltalk.com bspweise gehe, crasht mein flash. Was kann ich dagegen tuen ?
<k1l> viper2k: schau auf deiner / partition was da los ist. die ist randvoll und deswegen kannst du nichts mehr starten
<animax> bekks: Welche drei Antivirenprogramme meintest Du? Wie gesagt, bin bisher nur auf ClamAV gestoßen.
<Longbottom> Musterbeispiel: welche Oberfläche, welcher Browser?
<Musterbeispiel> Ubuntu 11.04 (Ohne effecte) und Chrome + Firefox geht beides nicht
<Longbottom> Musterbeispiel: Beim konqueror hätte ich eventuell eine Lösung, aber nicht bei firefox und chrome, sorry.
<Musterbeispiel> konqueror ist was ?
<Musterbeispiel> ein browser?
<Longbottom> jepp.
<Musterbeispiel> finde ich garnicht im center
<bekks> viper2k: Dein / ist voll. Lösch unnötige Dateien.
<bekks> Das ist das ursächliche Problem, weshalb mysql nicht starten kann bei dir.
<Longbottom> Musterbeispiel: Hm, ist bei mir im Paket konqueror.
<bekks> animax: clamav, antivir, kaspersky - und avast. Sogar vier.
<Musterbeispiel> Longbottom: benutzt du selber den Browser?
<Longbottom> Musterbeispiel: Ja, ist ein KDE browser. Ich finde den besser als firefox, da er sehr schnell ist. Aber flash geht seit einiger Zeit nur, wenn man webkit aktiviert;-(
<Musterbeispiel> Ich habs gefgunden. werde es mir gleich mal runterladen, und testen. stehst du notfallshaber zur verfügung wenn ich ein problem habe? ^^
<Longbottom> Falls ich eine Antwort habe: ja.
<Thomas_Zahreddin> hallo, kann ich die Zeilenlänge des Editors für evolution einstellen?
<Thomas_Zahreddin> bot?
<bekks> ,bot? Thomas_Zahreddin 
<shetlandpony> Thomas_Zahreddin: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Thomas_Zahreddin> bekks:  und shetlandpony:ich kenne halt sowas http://drupal.org/project/bot aus anderen channels, die kennen Antworten auf Standardfragen und sind auch für einen Scherz zu haben ;-)
<viper2k> bekks: komisch habe da nicht raufgeladen. kann man sich das irgendwo anzeigen lassen welches verzeichnis das ist was so viel verbraucht?
<bekks> viper2k: Ja, mit df.
<Fuchs> viper2k: mit du -sh 
<bekks> Oder wahlweise mit "du".
<k1l> viper2k: du
<Thomas_Zahreddin> bekks:  und shetlandpony: z.B. http://druplicon.info/bot/factoid?page=7 d.h. die Frage nach beer? wird vom Bot mit 
<Thomas_Zahreddin> <action> drinks!
<Thomas_Zahreddin> beantwortet
<bekks> viper2k: du --max-depth=1 / | sort -g
<bekks> viper2k: Und dann warten, und rekursiv weiterschauen, wo das Problem liegt.
<Thomas_Zahreddin> aber wie ich die Zeilenlänge für E-Mails zum Bearbeiten einstelle kann mir keiner verraten?
<Arch-vile7> oder:  find * -size +3000k  <--- das sind dann alle Dateien über 3000k
<Thomas_Zahreddin> btw: bots im IRC sind enorm praktisch …
<Musterbeispiel> wisst ihr, da habe ich noch so eine Sache die euch mal so mitteilen möchte
<Musterbeispiel> Ich gehe zur zeit mit einem Sticker Online, und habe mit durchschnittlich 280 kb/s runtergezogen. Nach ein paar updates (bin mir aber nicht sicher obs daran lag) habe ich aufeinmal nur noch mit 20 kb/s runtergeladen. habe neugestartet den Pc. Habe den Sticker in vrschiedene usb plätze reingemacht etc etc
<bekks> Sticker?
<bekks> Ein Aufkleber?
<Musterbeispiel> Half alles nichts. Habe mir gedacht: 'Mach einfach ubuntu neu drauf' Und aufeinmal
<viper2k> du --max-depth=1 / | sort -g
<Musterbeispiel> habe ich wieder mit 280 runtergeladen
<viper2k> zeigt mir nix an
<Musterbeispiel> und das internet war wieder schnell..
<bekks> viper2k: Das dauert mehrere Minuten...
<Musterbeispiel> Also wollte ich euch nur mal so mitteilen, dass vielleicht da ein paar Fehler sich eingeschlichen haben in Ubuntu oder so ?! 
<viper2k> http://nopaste.info/9274006949.html
<Musterbeispiel> Longbottom: Der Browser ist 68 MB groß ? :D
<bekks> viper2k: Welches Verzeichnis ist das zweit-vollste?
<viper2k> var :)
<bekks> \o/ Dann geh da rein, und schau was da los ist ...
<viper2k> aber der platz müsste doch jetzt schon reichen damit mysql startet oder?
<bekks> Nicht, wenn Du nichts gelöscht hast.
<viper2k> oder sehe ich das falsch?
<bekks> Wovon Du bisher nichts sagtest.
<viper2k> habe ich doch schau mal oben hin 
<bekks> Bevor Du das Ding wieder startest, solltest Du deinen Server einer genauen Analyse unterziehen.
<viper2k> habe jetzt den server noch mal gestartet aber es passiert nichts
<bekks> WAS verbraucht soviel Platz - WIE kam es da hin - WANN kam es da hin - laufen irgendwelche Prozesse, die nicht laufen sollten...
<viper2k> bekks: irgendwie was das eine riesen tar datei
<bekks> "irgendwie"?
<bekks> Das ist keine brauchbare Aussage.
<animax> bekks: Ok, danke erstmal. Allen noch einen schönen Abend. Ciao.
<viper2k> bekks: weiß auch nicht so recht... aber es müsste doch ausreichen damit mysql startet oder?
<k1l> viper2k: ja, aber was bringt dir ein laufender mysql, wenn dein server gehackt wurde?
<bekks> Die obigen Fragen solltest Du beantworten können - ansonsten ist nicht auszuschliessen, dass dein Server gehackt wurde.
<viper2k> bekks: vielleicht habe ich ja ausversehen den tar befehl ausgelöst
<viper2k> aufjedenfall hat plesk einige backups auf die festplatte gemacht...
<bekks> Das solltest Du zweifelsfrei beantworten können, bevor Du das Ding wieder in Betrieb nimmst.
<viper2k> bekks: ja ich denke so wie es aussieht liegt es daran
<viper2k> bekks: wie kann ich nun den mysql wieder hochfahren?
<viper2k> bekks: keine idee?
<k1l> service mysqld start?
<viper2k> sorry jetzt läuft es muss dringend mal schauen was das gemacht hat
<viper2k> vielen dank
<bekks> viper2k: Ideen nannte ich Dir genug.
<viper2k> bekks: was ich jetzt sehe ist eine apache2 auslastung von über 50%
<bekks> Ja, dann schau im apache log nach, was der tut.
<Fuchs> [18:27:49] <Fuchs> viper2k: kann es sein, dass da noch ein bisschen mehr im Argen ist, wie etwa eine Partition, auf die nicht zugegriffen werden kann oder so?    <<  *seufz* 
<viper2k> Fuchs: stimmt aber weiß nicht woran das nun liegt
<bekks> viper2k: Dann finde es heraus - und zwar _ohne_ das Plesk läuft. 
<viper2k> bekks: wie kann ich das rausfinden wer apache so beansprucht?
<bekks> viper2k: Liest Du wirklich nicht mit?
<bekks> 0614 213005 < bekks> Ja, dann schau im apache log nach, was der tut.
<freemoser> hi
<Wedelwolf> hi. meine maus ist auf DAUER-vergroessern -.- kann man das auch wieder ausschalten?
<Fuchs> metacity --replace & disown 
<Fuchs> ansonsten in ccsm das zoom-binding deaktivieren 
<Wedelwolf> danke se...
<Wedelwolf> jetzt macht jeder tastendruck eing eraeusch.
<Wedelwolf> baeh ._.
<Fuchs> das klingt fuer mich so, als haettest Du die Hilfen fuer Behinderte Menschen eingeschaltet
<Wedelwolf> irgendwie ja.
<Wedelwolf> bloss mit der tastatur -.-
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Barrierefreiheit?highlight=Pw%20Tbaustell%20Zaccessibility#GNOME
<shetlandpony> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/67lswck |        Barrierefreiheit › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<yosijo> moin moin, ich brauche mal hilfe beim installieren eines ubuntu's. Besonderheit ist, das ich gerne über 6 Platten ein RAID10 haben möchte.
<Musterbeispiel> Guten Abend. Wenn ich unter Evolution auf "Einfügen" klicke, und "Link" klicken möchte, ist es nicht anklickbar. Genauso; Trennlinie, Bild, Tabelle. Hat jemand eine Ahnung warum?
<Musterbeispiel> ach hat sich gelöst
<Musterbeispiel> danke :D
<ppq> yosijo: mal davon abgesehen, dass alles was man dazu wissen muss kinderleicht zu ergoogeln ist: wieso raid10 und nicht raid5?
<bekks> yosijo: Was genau "brauchst" Du denn da? Alternate CD zur Installation benutzen, und fertig. :)
<yosijo> Weil ich, wenn möglich btrfs nehmen wollte und das kein RAID5/6 kann. Aber gut, den muss ich wohl ZFS oder XFS nehmen oder?
<bekks> ZFS kannst Du nicht ohne größere Kopfschmerzen unter Linux nehmen - und XFS kann weder RAID10 noch RAID5/6.
<jerzey> damals, als ich noch auf schmerzen stand, hab ich einfach gentoo genommen...
<yosijo> Ja das ist mein prob, ich muss doch ein LVM bereich erstellen, dieser wird aber nur auf einer platte erstellt, was doch bedeutet, ist, diese weg, ist alles weg, ich kann bsw. nicht sagen das die BOOT einträge auf allen Platten im RAID 1 liegen oder?
<bekks> Wieso LVM? Du willst doch ein RAID?
<bekks> Also möchtest Du auch RAID devices erstellen.
<bekks> Darauf dann ein LVM PV und gut.
<yosijo> ok, gehen wir mal theoretisch den Partitions bereich durch und gehen wir dasvon aus, das alle platten ohne nicht mal eine msdos delklaration haben, wan nehme ich? Manuel/Angeleitet mit xyz?
<bekks> Und selbstverständlich kann man das so einrichten, dass man ein RAID1 über 6 Platten baut, für /boot.
<bekks> Komplett manuell auswählen.
<yosijo> ok, aber wie, da ist bei mir halt schluss mit dem wissen über linux.
<ppq> wenn das so ist, installier lieber ganz normal auf einer platte und mach backups...
<bekks> yosijo: Ohne zu wissen was Du da tust, solltest Du das wirklich lassen.
<yosijo> ok mom ich boote die usb version hier mal auf einem 2. system und melde mich gleich, den frage ich stück für stück nach, bzw. kann man es nicht von hier aus installieren, sind ja alle platten vorliegend?
<bekks> Sind sie?
<yosijo> na ja, mache ich es jetzt nicht, wann den dann? Soll es ja auch irgend wann lernen.
<yosijo> ja sind sie
<bekks> yosijo: Nachdem Du die grundlegenden Dokumentation zu der ganzen Thematik gelesen hast.
<yosijo> das ist jetzt aktuell ein auf einem USB stick liegendes Ubuntu
<bekks> Ich würde es dennoch über die alternate cd machen.
<yosijo> RAID ansich, kenne ich in aund auswendig, gerade im Hardware bereich unter IBM aber Software Linux halt nicht.
<k1l> yosijo: wo genau lernst du was, wenn wir dir hier diktieren sollen, was du wann wo anklickst?
<bekks> Offensichtlich kennst Du das ganz und gar nicht auswendig.
<bekks> Deine Frage bzgl der /boot und RAID1 offenbarte das sehr deutlich.
<yosijo> ok den muss ich auch gleich, erstmal woanders booten, oder ich könnte ggf. doch via VM altternate in der VM booten und die platten in die VM stellen oder?
<bekks> Was für ne VM? Vergiss das.
<shichemt> HALLO
<yosijo> bezüglich boot, ich brauche im mbr bereich ja einen bootloader, dieser kann ja nicht im software raid vorliegen. GRUP selbst ist ja auch nicht nur in den mbr zu finden sondern besteht ja auch aus mehreren bootloader ebenen.
<bekks> Dieser kann sehr wohl im Software-RAID vorliegen.
<yosijo> ok, mom ich werde erstmal selbst wikipidieren und auf einem anderen systen, den stick booten.
<bekks> Zumindest auf einem RAID1.
<k3nz0> hey guys
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID   yosijo 
<ppq> huhu k3nz0
<yosijo> ah, jetzt fählt mir ein warum RAID10, ich habe ja 2*1.5TB und 4*500GB platten, nur im RAID 10, kann ich die voll ausnutzen.
<f0ri> Hallo Zusammen, ich hoffe hier kann mir wer helfen
<ppq> ,frag? f0ri
<shetlandpony> f0ri: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<ppq> hi :)
<f0ri> Ic:-)
<f0ri> OK
<f0ri> Ich versuche mit Evolution auf einen MS Exchange Server (2007) zu connecten
<bekks> Welche Evolution-Version?
<f0ri> Das ganze mit dem MAPI Plugin
<bekks> Welche Ubuntu-Version?
<f0ri> ubuntu 11:04
<bekks> Ist auf dem Exchange-Server OWA installiert?
<f0ri> ja OWA läuft auf dem exchange
<bekks> Und welche Evolution-Version?
<f0ri> die aktuellste
<bekks> Welche Evolution-Version?
<f0ri> mom ich schau mal grad nach
<f0ri> 2.32.2
<bekks> f0ri: Und nun der interessante Teil - das eigentliche Problem?
<f0ri> na er connected nicht :-)
<f0ri> hab im Netz schon so einige Tipps probiert aber er connected nicht
<bekks> "connected nicht" ist nicht wirklich hilfreich.
<bekks> Was für exakte Fehlermeldungen wirft das Ding aus?
<f0ri> ich lege das Konto an, gebe die Serveradresse Login etc. alles ein
<f0ri> dann mein Passwort und dann dauert es ewig bis er abbricht und mir die Rückmeldung :
<f0ri> Legitimation gescheitert.
<f0ri> MapiLogonProvider: Anmeldung am Server ist gescheitert
<k3nz0> *lol*
<bekks> Was genau gibst Du denn als Serveradresse ein? Die OWA-URL?
<f0ri> unter Windows mit Outlook klappt es aber unter ubuntu mit Evolution nicht
<f0ri> hab sowohl die OWA URL als auch die IP schon versucht
<bekks> Was sagt der Server in seinen Logs zu dem Versuch?
<f0ri> auf die habe ich leider keinen Zugriff - bin nur Nutzer
<f0ri> das loggt die console mit wenn ich versuche das Konto einzurichten:
<f0ri> e-data-server-ui-Message: Unable to find password(s) in keyring (Keyring reports: Keine passenden Ergebnisse)
<f0ri> e-data-server-ui-Message: Die Schlüsselwertedatei enthält nicht die Gruppe »Passwords-ExchangeMAPI«
<jokrebel> gn8
<f0ri> n8
<f0ri> hat noch wer ne idee bzgl. Evolution und MS Exchange 2007?
<dreamon> Habe gerade daten auf Externe HDD (ntfs) kopiert.. dann ist mir Netzteil vom PC verreckt.. nun hat ntfs einen fehler, wie kann ich das von Ubuntu aus korrigieren?
<vectory> dreamon: probier mal fsck /dev/sdxn, wo xn deine platte ist und n die nummer der partition, falls du nur eine partition checken willst
<vectory> weis allerdings nicht ob das ueberhaupt fier ntfs geeignet ist
<bekks> Ist es nicht.
<bekks> dreamon: fsck.ntfs solltest Du benutzen.
<bekks> dreamon: Oder Windows.
<Fuchs> die ntfsprogs haben was, 
<Fuchs> aber davon moechte ich abraten. Nimm Windows. 
<dreamon> Windows ist total sauer und schlägt mir Formatieren vor.. Ubuntu.. zeigt daten an.. aber kann nicht löschen.
<Fuchs> dann sicher die 
<Fuchs> da reicht Lesezugrif 
<dreamon> Kann sich das so derart zerlegen.. ?
<bekks> Ja.
<Fuchs> wie jedes FS: Ja. 
<Fuchs> sei froh, dass Du noch lesen kannst und sicher das Zeug hurtig 
<vectory> fsck.ntfs gibts bei mir nicht
<vectory> :(
<Fuchs> [23:37:42] <Fuchs> die ntfsprogs haben was, 
<nikeee> hi
<nevchen> hi
<nikeee> mein ubuntu 11.04 erkennt mein mikro anscheinend nicht.
<nikeee> audiorecorder und teamspeak wollen deshalb beide nicht.
<nikeee> mein mainboard ist ein MSI p35 Neo2 (onboard-soundkarte.. somit auch mikrofon)
<nikeee> hab es
<nikeee> http://blog.mageprojects.com/2009/03/24/get-your-microphone-working-in-ubuntu-904-and-skype-x64/
<nikeee> hat geholfen
<shetlandpony> nikeee's url: http://tinyurl.com/cofctq | Get your microphone working in Ubuntu 9.04 and skype (x64) | Mage Blog
<nubcake> kann mir bitte jemand helfen, phpmyadmin zu "re-configure"n
<nubcake> bzw. diesen "wizard" (glaube es war per dppkg) aufzurufen
<foxhound88> detach
<ppq> nubcake: du suchst dpkg-reconfigure, vermute ich
<yosijo> so als info rückmeldung wegen der RAID sache. Also, die Alternate konnte aus irgend einem grund nicht richtig partitionieren, ich konnte patitionen nicht löschen oder nicht die richtigen erstellen. Mehrmals nach anleitung probliert.
<yosijo> Er über das Vorpartitionieren über eine lubuntu live cd, konnte ich den mit der ubuntu alternate 64, das raid gründen.
<the_alien> kennt sich hier jemand mit g++ und kompilieren für arm aus?
<yosijo> Habe jetzt ext4 genommen.
<bekks> Ich habe hier spontan ein RAID10 mit 6 Platten und btrfs und XFS probiert ...
<bekks> btrfs kommt mit der stripe size nicht klar, und XFS fliegt schon beim setup mit einem kernel trace raus. ext4 geht zwar, aber "stabil" ist anders.
<vectory_> the_alien: #avr
<yosijo> ja btfs in einem laufendem system habe ich auch schon ohne probleme geschaft. auch mehrmals. nur wie gesagt, im bootvorgang wollte er es partu nicht.
<vectory_> da kennt sich vllt jemand mit arm aus
<vectory_> ;)
<bekks> Auch beim Booten will der sauber.
<bekks> Dumm ist nur, dass btrfs nicht mit der stripe size eines RAID klarkommt.
<bekks> DAS ist der Punkt an dem es aussteigt, schon beim Setup.
<yosijo> was wäre den für ein boot sw raid10 am idealsten? xfs?
<bekks> Hast Du gerade nicht mitgelesen?
<bekks> 0615 003522 < bekks> btrfs kommt mit der stripe size nicht klar, und XFS fliegt schon beim setup mit einem kernel trace raus. ext4 geht zwar, aber "stabil" ist anders.
<the_alien> vectory_: was ist avr?
<yosijo> ja ist ja die frage ob es nur an ubuntu liegt, bin da ja gewählt, sonst die dispri zu wechseln
<vectory_> the_alien: mein fehler
<vectory_> das hat nix mit arm zu tun
<the_alien> *verwirrt*
<vectory_> schreibt sich nur so ähnlich
<yosijo> aber gut, unter ubutu den mal die frage nach dem besten filesystem gestellt, für ein raid10
<fellbuendel> the_alien: avr ist ein Hersteller von Microcontrollern, der auch ARMs baut
<fellbuendel> von daher war der Tip nicht verkehrt
<vectory_> the_alien: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode&chat=arm
<the_alien> vielleicht sollte ich nicht versuchen sowas unter mac os x zu machen...
<bekks> yosijo: Du liest, aber verstehst es nicht, oder?
<fellbuendel> das dürfte weniger das Problem sein, ist hier aber klar OT
<bekks> Und ja, es ist OT.
<vectory_> fellbuendel: das ist atmel, die bauen arm und avr chips
<vectory_> dachte fuern moment das wäre ein und das selbe
<fellbuendel> naja, das eine ist ein markenname vom anderen... von daher dürften im avr-Channel ein paar rumhängen, die helfen könne
<fellbuendel> ist aber wirklich OT
<yosijo> 0615 003522 < bekks> btrfs kommt mit der stripe size nicht klar, und XFS fliegt schon beim setup mit einem kernel trace raus. ext4 geht zwar, aber "stabil" ist anders. == btrfs=Nein XFS=Nein und ext4=jein aber welches grigt deiner Meinung nach ein klares JA?
<bekks> ext2 für /boot, ext3 für alles andere.
<fellbuendel> das Leben kann so einfach sein...
<bekks> Und KEIN RAID10, in Software, niemals nie nicht.
<yosijo> mMn sowie so nie ein sw raid, aber geht nun mal nicht anders. Ich werde noch mal sehen wie er sich jetzt bei der speicher belegung nach der installation verhalten hat und wenn er es eh mies gemacht hat, werde ich ein raid 6 daraus machen.
<bekks> yosijo: Du redest ausschliesslich von einen SW RAID.
<bekks> Die Speicherbelegung ist - watch our children - scheissegal.
<bekks> Denn die Speicherbelegung durch die md.facility ist minimal und Du siehst sie nicht mal.
<bekks> Und ein RAID6 ist auch sinnfrei, wenn man halbwegs auf Performance aus ist, und auch dann (sogar noch viel mehr): niemals in Software.
<bekks> Ich halte fest: Du hast auch nach einer großen Lesepause keine Ahnung von RAID-Systemen.
<yosijo> nein ich meine das so: Ich habe ja 2*1.5 TB 4*0.5 TB und er kann jetzt entweder ((1.5^1.5).(0.5^0.5).(0.5^0.5)) machen oder ((0.5{1.5}^0.5{1.5}).(0.5^0.5).(0.5^0.5)) und beim zweiten, kann ich den auch ein raid 6 nehmen
<bekks> Auch noch unterschiedliche Platten? Dann macht RAID6 keinerlei Sinn mehr.
<bekks> Den Rest deiner Zeile lese ich mir da wirklich nicht mehr durch.
<bekks> yosijo: Wieviele Datenblöcke und wieviele Paritäten muss ein RAID6 auf 6 Platten berechnen? Wieviele Datenblocken halten Nutzdaten?
<bekks> Drei Zahlen als Antwort sind erlaubt :)
<yosijo> Du wilst auf 2 Paritäten raus, wobei die eine keine parität an sich ist, sondern ein Reed-Solomon-Code.
<bekks> Nein, ich will auf drei Zahlen hinaus.
<yosijo> nutzdaten sind n-2 platten
<bekks> Und wer berechnet bei einem Software-RAID die Parität und den Reed-Solomon-Code?
<yosijo> 5 datenböcke davon 2 paritäten und damit 3 nutzdaten
<bekks> Falsch.
<bekks> 6, setzen.
<bekks> 6 Platten - 1x Parität - 1x Reed-Solomon = 4, 1x Parität + 1x Reed-Solomon = 2, 6 - 2 = 4. 
<yosijo> Wenn ich 3 blöcke nutzdaten schreibe, generire ich über xor 2 zusätzliche, macht bei mir 5 blöcke
<yosijo> ja bei 6 platten ich ging jetzt von 5 aus, weil minimum
<bekks> RAID6 ist RAID5 plus Reed-Solomon...
<bekks> Die Frage bezog sich auf 6 Platten.
<yosijo> ok
<bekks> 0615 005640 < bekks> Und wer berechnet bei einem Software-RAID die Parität und den Reed-Solomon-Code?
#ubuntu-de 2011-06-15
<yosijo> ja cpu das ist klar, aber ich lass auf der kiste ja kein boinc laufen, also die leistung habe ich übrig.
<bekks> Also muss die CPU bei RAID6 mehr rechnen als zB bei RAID5 oder RAID5+Hotspare. Warum also RAID6 in SW RAID?
<bekks> Abgesehen davon ist das Plattenminimum bei RAID6 4 Platten.
<yosijo> weniger risiko eines datenverlustes.
<bekks> Datenverlust bei logischen oder physischen Fehlern?
<yosijo> physischen, bei pogischen ist eh arschkarte 
<yosijo> -p+l
<yosijo> was ich aktuel überlege, was mehr speed bringt, raid5 und 6 platten oder raid 10
<bekks> Denk mal nach.
<bekks> Die Antwort ist sehr, sehr einfach.
<beaver74_> imho ist ein RAID5 mir 6 Platten langsamer als mit 5Platten
<bekks> Ist es auch, per Design.
<bekks> Aber schneller als ein SW RAID10, per design.
<beaver74_> die nächste Steigerung wäre dann bei 9 Platten sinnvoll..
<bekks> RAID10: lesen: 6 Platten parallel, schreiben: 3 Platten parallel, danach 3 Platten parallel, RAID5: lesen: 5 Platten, schreiben: 6 Platten, RAID6: lesen: 4 Platten parallel, schreiben: 6 Platten parallel.
<bekks> beaver74_: 8, aber passt schon :)
<bekks> RAID10: lesen: 3 Platten parallel, schreiben: 3 Platten parallel, danach 3 Platten parallel, RAID5: lesen: 5 Platten, schreiben: 6 Platten, RAID6: lesen: 4 Platten parallel, schreiben: 6 Platten parallel.
<bekks> SO, jetzt passt es.
<bekks> Wie man nun leicht sieht, sind RAID10 und RAID6 eher suboptimal anzusehen.
<bekks> Ausfallmöglichkeiten bei RAID10: 1 Platte, bei RAID5 1 Platte, bei RAID6 2 Platten.
<yosijo> ja sind argumente und der fall eines write Penalty ist normalweise sehr gering.
<bekks> Das sind nicht mal Argumente, das sind sogar Tatsachen ;)
<bekks> Und ein write penalty spielt dabei noch nicht mal eine rolle.
<bekks> Die Ausfallmöglichkeiten beziehen sich auf einen access penalty.
<bekks> Eine write penalty kannst du ohne weiteres so nicht berechnen, weil dinge wie SMART oder reserved blocks ins Spiel kommen.
<yosijo> ja, habe ich jetzt auch auf die performance bezogen, mach mich mal an die neuistallation
<bekks> Wenn Du tatsächlich auf eine write penalty hinaus willst, musst Du für jede Platte das Verhältnis von free reserved blocks / reserved blocks beachten, was dann wiederum starken Einfluss auf die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer write penalty EINER Platte hat, welches wiederum die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Ausfalls EINER Platte in o.g. Grenzen erhöht.
<bekks> Im Idealfall - wenn Du _wirklich_ SW RAID einsetzen willst, solltest Du ein RAID1 auf zwei Platten bauen, und ein RAID5 auf die anderen vier.
<bekks> Durch jede andere Kombination erhöhst Du de facto das Ausfallrisiko und hast keinen Vorteil.
<yosijo> ich werde jetzt erstmal raid 5 lassen weil es am laufen war. in 4 wochen kommen eh meine pallaten an, den werde ich wohl mit 3 raid kontroler arbeiten können und mache mir den noch mal gedanken.
<yosijo> ich danke schon mal für die hilfe und den lehrstoff und verabschiede mich für heute.
<bullgard4>  In Dapper gab es einmal ein Paket »gnome-tasksel«: GNOME interface to Debian tasks [universe]. Warum stellt es Ubuntu seither nicht mehr bereit? 
<zerwas> The current maintainer of gnome-tasksel, Progeny Debian Packaging Team <debian-packages@progeny.com>, has orphaned this package.
<zerwas> wobei das nochmal übernommen wurde … anscheinend wieder orphaned
<zerwas> bullgard4> siehe auch https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-tasksel/+bug/129066
<bullgard4> zerwas: Es gibt Leute, die halten das Konzept der (tasksel-)Tasks für blöd. Vielleicht liegt es daran. Aber Ubuntu pflegt das Paket tasksel weiter.
<bullgard4> Synaptic zeigt in Natty nicht die Spalte »Speicherplatzbedarf« an, obwohl in Einstellungen > Spalten und Schriften > Spalten > »Speicherplatzbedarf« angehakt ist. Ist das nur bei mir so?
<christoph_> #shapka
<JSeann> moin
<JSeann> ich habe bisher ubuntu benutzt und dort hatte ich nach dem einloggen auch unmittelbar netzwerkzugang, nun habe ich kubuntu installiert und da dauert es nach dem einloggen so ca. 2 minuten bis ich im netz bin, woran könnte das liegen?
<JSeann> ubuntu und kubuntu 11.04
<dadrc> wie gehst du denn online?
<jokrebel> hi
<JSeann> dadrc, ich habe daheim ein kleines netzwerk, die rechner haben alle eine feste ip
<JSeann> dadrc, also ich bin im netzwerk erst nach so ca. 2 minuten
<dadrc> JSeann, kein DHCP-Server oder sowas?
<JSeann> dadrc, nein
<JSeann> dadrc, ich habe feste ip eingerichtet, und auch alles nur lan, kein wlan
<dadrc> JSeann, hast du die Verbindung über den KNetworkManager eingerichtet?
<JSeann> dadrc, öhm glaube schon, bin unter "Systemeinstellungen" und dann "Netzwerk" gegangen
<dadrc> Joa, das sollte der sein. Gerade kein KDE hier zum Überprüfen.
<dadrc> Ist die Verbindung für alle User verfügbar?
<mpathy> Hi Ihr! Kenn jemand einen guten, freien plattformübergreifenden Audioplayer mit Funktionalität für Internetradio und Podcasts? Und Podcasts sollen abgespielt werden können ohne das sie erst runtergeladen werden müssen sondern halt streamend ohne das alles erstmal auf die Platte geladen wird.
<TheInfinity> mpathy: vlc?
<dadrc> Sonst gibt es nicht so richtig viele Player, die sich auf allen Plattformen ordentlich und nativ verhalten
<mpathy> TheInfinity: Oh, ich hatte nicht bemerkt das VLC auch Podcasts verwalten kann ich hab die Funktionalität gerade gefunden und probiere sie aus.
<Heinz_L_Maennche> mit vlc kann man dafuer auch so ziemlich alles machen
<DasMicha> moin
<dadrc> Ansonsten würd mir noch QuodLibet einfallen, das gibt's zumindest für Windows und Linux. Kann auch Radio und Podcasts, weiß aber nicht, wie gut.
<mpathy> (Alternativ wäre mir auch ein Vorschlag zu einem Aggregator recht, als wo nicht Audio der Hauptverwendungszweck ist, sondern Feeds, und da dann Podcastfunktionalität als Zusatz dabei sit)
<JSeann> dadrc, ja, die verbindung ist für alle verfügbar
<dadrc> JSeann, hast du eventuell mehrere Kopien der Verbindungseinstellungen im KNetworkManager?
<dadrc> Wenn ja, lösch mal alle bis auf die, die du wirklich brauchst
<JSeann> nein, ist nur eine
<dadrc> VirtualBox installiert?
<sebo> guten tag
<sebo> habe eine pinnacle dual dvb-t pci karte, sie wird erkannt aber nicht dvb zugeordnet
<dadrc> JSeann, wenn das auch nicht der Fall ist, könntest du mal versuchen, mit sudo service network restart dein Netzwerk neuzustarten, vielleicht kommen dabei ja irgendwelche Hinweise auf den Grund zu Tage
<mpathy> TheInfinity: Okay, tut, und zwar so: http://www.magnus.de/bildergalerie/vlc-podcast-abonnieren-73572.html - ist aber ein bisschen buggy, hab jetzt mal einen drin gehabt den er nicht lesen konnte, ist inzwischen wieder gelöscht, aber bringt immer noch Fehlermeldungen.. Aber ich behalt mir die Info mal im Hinterkopf, steht wohl auch schon auf der Roadmap der VLC Entwickler
<JSeann> dadrc, oki, mache ich gleich mal
<sebo> bekomm die PCTV Dual DVB-T Pro PCI 	2000i nicht ans laufen
<dadrc> ,hcl?
<shetlandpony> HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<seann> dadrc, wenn ich "sudo service network restart" mache kommt :"network: unrecognized service"
<dadrc> seann, dann ist da bei KDE irgendwas anders. Sorry, müssen wir wohl auf jemanden warten, der da mehr weiß als ich
<dadrc> seann, oh, moment. Der Service heißt networking, Entschuldigung.
<sebo> was heißt out-of-the-box
<dadrc> sebo, ohne irgendwelche Basteleien. Einstecken, geht.
<sebo> komisch
<sebo> hab die pci version die nicht geht und die usb soll so laufen
<sebo> komisch
<Heinz_L_Maennche> sebo, stell dir vor du bekommst nen neuen rechner und packst ihn aus...und alles funktioniert sofort...
<dadrc> Für die PCI-Version find ich aber auch nur "Geht nicht"-Einträge
<Heinz_L_Maennche> das ist out-of-the-box^^
<sebo> jo!
<sebo> ein traum
<sebo> auspacken einstekcen läuft =D
<sebo> das komisch ist, das die karte unter lspci erkannt wird
<sebo> nur er kann die nicht zuordnen
<seann> dadrc, ok, "sudo service networking start" -> "networking stop/waiting"
<seann> dadrc, fehler wurde nicht gelistet
<seann> naja, hoffe dass bald gubuntu da ist
<seann> bin eh nicht so der kde fan
<sebo> gnome is king
<sebo> aer unity fürn...
<seann> unity ist der größte mist
<sebo> noch, hoffe das die nen update raus bringen um die unity editieren zu können
<sebo> gnome3
<sebo> oder cairodock
<dadrc> seann, sonst könntest du mal xubuntu testen. Ist Gnome 2.x sehr ähnlich
<dadrc> Aber sonst:
<dadrc> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<sebo> wieso ganz normal ubuntu und dann auf klassig beim anmelden stellen
<seann> naja, ich xfc mal vor 2 jahren mit installiert und fande das mit dem menu nicht so schick
<seann> keine ahnung, ob sich da was geändert hat
<dadrc> seann, welches Menü?
<sebo> meinst du cairodock seann?
<seann> rechte maustaste
<seann> sebo, so genau kenne ich mich damit nicht aus
<sebo> ahso
<sebo> macht ja nichts ;)
<sebo> dafür sind wir ja szusammen gekommen
<dadrc> seann, das Desktoprechtsklickmenü kann man recht gut konfigurieren
<seann> hehe, genau :)
<sebo> muss gleich nen virtuellenmailserver baun
<seann> man kann ja nicht alles wissen und kennen
<sebo> genau
<sebo> man sollte nur wissen wo es steht
<seann> mit virtualbox?
<sebo> japp
<sebo> ose
<sebo> hab ne ganze vserver farm im internet mit vbox am laufen
<seann> genau, habe grad ein komplettetes virtualles testnetzwerk mit ipv6 und ipv4 aufgebaut und sämtlichen tunneln
<dadrc> Könnt ihr bitte den Smalltalk nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic verschieben? Sonst gehen Supportanfragen hier so unter.
<sebo> ok schuldigung
<sebo> hat den jemand ne idee für mich oder lieber ne neue karte kaufen?
<sebo> geht um die PCTV Dual DVB-T Pro PCI 	2000i
<seann> kann ich die "Erscheinungsbilder" in kde irgendwo mit einem klick komplett downloaden ?
<seann> sebo, http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_USB_Devices
<seann> dort kannst du gucken, welche dvb-t stick wie unterstützt werden
<fazer> hallo, ich habe hier in meinem lan einen ubuntu server 10.04 und wenn ich mich einlogge, zeigt er an, dass eine reihe von sicherheitsupdates gemacht werden müssten. im internet habe ich allerdings keinen erfolg gehabt und befehle wie sudo apt-get upgrade führen auch nicht zum erfolg
<fazer> wie mache ich normale updates über die konsole
<koegs> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<dadrc> apt-get upgrade stimmt schon
<koegs> wenn da nix bei rumkommt, guck mal /etc/motd.tail und /etc/motd an, ob die meldung da noch fälschlicherweise drin steht
<sebo> apt-get update um die sourecliste einzulesen
<sebo> apt-get upgrade um das updaten auszuführen
<sebo> um alles upzudaten
<sebo> apt-get dist-upgrade
<sebo> ACHTUNG! vorherinformieren welche änderungen das updaten mitsichbringt
<fazer> koegs: sudo apt-get update habe ich auch gemacht. und dann wieder neu per eingeloggt. die fehlermeldung kam immer noch
<koegs> fazer: hast du auch "upgrade" gemacht? ansonsten halt wirklich die oben genannten dateien anschauen
<fazer> sebo: apt-get dist-upgrade bringt doch ein upgrade auf die neusten ubuntu server version, in dem fall 11.04?
<koegs> hatte den fall auch schon auf mehreren systemen, dass die Meldung nicht gelöscht wurde
<fazer> koegs: okay ich schaue mal
<sebo> stimmt fazer
<sebo> immer erst ein apt-get update ausfüprhen
<deem> nein stimmt nicht
<sebo> und danach apt-get upgrade
<deem> dist-upgrade != distributions-upgrade
<deem> ausserdem ist eine lts version standardmäßig so eingstellt, dass es nur von lts zu lts updatet
<sebo> stimmt auch wiedr
<sebo> du must zuvor die sourceliste auf natty anpassen und dann nen dist-upgrade ausführen um auf natty upzudaten
<deem> auch wieder falsch
<sebo> mist :D
<deem> bzw. das würde schon funktionieren, aber zu empfehlen ist es nicht
<sebo> nicht wirklich =D
<deem> ubuntu hat nich ohne grund den befehl "do-release-upgradE" eingebaut
<sebo> danach kannste erstmal alle fehler rausfirmeln
<sebo> stimmt deem
<sebo> hat jemand ne ahung welcher chipsatz auf der PCTV Dual DVB-T Pro PCI 	2000i läuft
<sebo> dann könnte ich den zwingen die firmeware zu nehmen
<dadrc> Firmware bringt wenig, wenn der Treiber nicht damit klarkommt – was hier leider der Fall zu sein scheint
<sebo> jaein
<sebo> bei linuxtv wird von firmware gesprochen, womit ein kernelpatch gemeint ist
<dadrc> Ansonsten, Chipsatz steht hier: http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_PCI_Cards#Pinnacle
<sebo> aber da ich nicht raus finden kann welchen chip die karte verwendet kann ich dne treiber nicht zuordnen
<sebo> danke dadrc
<deem> sebo: google ist dein freund http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_PCI_Cards#Pinnacle
<deem> waah... dadrc war schneller :D
<sebo> von wegen google hab zwei tage gesucht
<sebo> aber hier seit meine freunde ;)
<sebo> nicht google
<deem> sebo: warum haben dadrc und ich dann grade bei google die info gefunden die du suchtest?
<sebo> da ihr das zauberwort bei google eingegeben habt
<sebo> hab nach PCTV Dual DVB-T Pro PCI 	2000i linux gegooglet
<sebo> so jetzt noch ne frage
<sebo> 2x Zarlink ZL10353
<sebo> 2x Microtune MT2060 sind die chipsätze, bekommt man die unter linux zum laufen?
<fazer> hab mal die beiden dateien ausgelesen (/etc/motd.tail und /etc/motd) http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400777/
<fazer> was heißt das?
<deem> sebo: google doch einfach danach, mensch
<deem> fazer: einmal die ausgabe von "apt-get upgrade" bitte im nopaste
<sebo> ich versuche es...
<sebo> zum verständnis
<sebo> http://linuxtv.org/pipermail/linux-dvb/2011-April/032854.html
<sebo> die karte wird nicht unterstüzt und wird es auch nie oder?
<sebo> SORRY FÜR MEIN SCHWACHES ENGLICH
<koegs> schrei nicht so!
<koegs> aber ja, sieht schlecht aus mit support
<deem> sebo: das mit dem capslock kannst du gleich wieder lassen
<koegs> deem: freundlich bleiben :)
<sebo> sorry, hat ich versehndlich an
<sebo> komm da ab und zu ma drauf und wundermich wieso mein kennwort nicht geht
<deem> sebo: was is daran nicht zu verstehen? "bought a"
<sebo> ;)
<deem> device that will likely *never* be supported
<sebo> ok also hab ich richtig verstanden
<deem> ja hast du
<sebo> will jemand ne pctv dual dvb-t karte für den reinen windowsbereich kaufen
<koegs> ,ot? sebo
<shetlandpony> sebo: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<sebo> was heißt ot?
<koegs> bitte aufs wesentliche konzentrieten und den hinweise vom pony lesen :)
<sebo> habs verstanden
<fazer> deem: http://nopaste.info/bdbd4c5105.html
<koegs> fazer: 1. reboot, 2. /etc/motd.tail leeren, 3. sudo aptitude upgrade
<sebo> fazer: gibt bitte erst apt-get update ein
<sebo> koegs nicht erst update und danach upgrade?
<koegs> sebo: von mir aus auch, aber das hat er ja mindestens schon 3x gemacht :)
<fazer> ok
<fazer> ah das upgrade läuft
<fazer> super
<fazer> lag das jetzt am reboot oder am leeren von /etc/motd.tail
<deem> fazer: die meldung im motd kann man eigentlich getrost ignorieren. afaik ist das ein cronjob, der ab und an mal das motd aktualisiert. solange apt-get upgrade keine updates mehr meldet ist alles i.O
<fazer> deem: ok danke. hab jetzt nach dem update mal nen reboot gemacht
<CaptainQuirk> Hallo
<CaptainQuirk> hab gerade ein grosses Problem mit Gnome
<CaptainQuirk> will nicht startent
<CaptainQuirk> ich kann mich loggen aber danach kriege ich die selstamste Fehlernotifizierung
<dadrc> Ich glaube, die könnte interessant sein
<CaptainQuirk> dadrc: Fehlernotifizierung ?
<dadrc> Ja. Wenn sie lang ist, bitte in einen Pastebin.
<CaptainQuirk> die muss ich leider uebersetzen
<dadrc> Ich nehm die auch auf Englisch
<jokrebel> CaptainQuirk: wir hätten gern das Orginal - nicht die Übersetzung oder Interpretation.
<CaptainQuirk> vielen Dank aber das Original ist auf Französisch
<ppq> ohje :D
<dadrc> wär dann vielleicht #ubuntu-fr besser?
<CaptainQuirk> wenn jemand antworten wuerdest schon
<CaptainQuirk> nachdem ich mich gelogged habe, kriege ich zwei Fehler
<dadrc> CaptainQuirk, eigentlich kannst du beim Login die Sprache auswählen... nimm da mal Englisch, dann musst du den Kram nicht übersetzen
<CaptainQuirk> kann ich ?
<CaptainQuirk> ich probiere's mal gleich
<sebo> geht das auch für die konsole?
<sebo> also das ich die sprache auswähle?
<sebo> per ssh
<CaptainQuirk> the default configuration for gnome power manager have not been installed correctly
<dadrc> CaptainQuirk, könntest mal dpkg-reconfigure gnome-power-manager probieren
<CaptainQuirk> in der Konsole dann ?
<dadrc> jo
<CaptainQuirk> ich kann mich nicht loggen mit ueblichen id und pass
<CaptainQuirk> login inkorrekt
<CaptainQuirk> sorry
<CaptainQuirk> my mistake
<CaptainQuirk> ok ich hab's gemacht
<CaptainQuirk> restart ?
<dadrc> Einfach neu einloggen sollte reichen
<dadrc> Falls es denn geholfen hat
<CaptainQuirk> hat nichts geaendert
<Kipferl> hallo
<dadrc> CaptainQuirk, was war denn die zweite Fehlermeldung?
<CaptainQuirk> ich krieg noch die selbe Fehler
<CaptainQuirk> ich mach sofort ein paste
<Kipferl> ist es möglich einen lokalen Benutzer auf einen entfernten Rechner zu den "sudoern" hinzuzufügen?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> Kipferl, in ubuntu ist das über eine gruppenmitgliedschaft gelöst worden
<ppq> Kipferl, schau mal, welche das ist bei nem berechtigten user. admin, adm, sudo, wheel sind verbreitete gruppennamen für den zweck
<ppq> und um das login als entfernter user kümmert sich bei dir ssh?
<CaptainQuirk> http://www.pastie.org/2071608
<Kipferl> es ist ein bisschen komplizierter, ich habe lokal ein paar verzeichnisse gemounted aber da sind dateine dabei die nur root lesen kann, ich will diese aber kopieren.
<TheInfinity> Kipferl: lokal einloggen, tar draus machen, die tar kopieren
<dadrc> CaptainQuirk, ich würd auf eine kaputte GConf-Installation tippen. Hast du da irgendwas dran geändert?
<CaptainQuirk> glaube ich nicht
<Kipferl> TheInfinity: Auf die idee bin ich zwar auch schon gekommen aber die datei ist zu groß (das ganze soll mal ein tägl. backup werden)
<TheInfinity> Kipferl: denn mach n inkrementelles backup
<TheInfinity> Kipferl: das macht lokal eh erstmal mehr sinn, da du dann auch dienste stoppen kannst etc.
<Kipferl> TheInfinity: wie manst das?
<Kipferl> *meinst
<TheInfinity> Kipferl: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skripte/inkrementelles_Backup
<TheInfinity> Kipferl: naja. z.B. ists schöner bei nem mysqld n sqldump zu verwenden statt die rohdaten
<Kipferl> TheInfinity: das mach ich sowiso schon so
<CaptainQuirk> Letzte Ereignisse : eine ubuntu server unterbrochene Installation auf VirtualBox
<TheInfinity> Kipferl: dann kannst ja die dateien inkrementell in ne tar packen und diese dann abholen
<TheInfinity> Kipferl: dann hast deutlich kleinere backups (weil nur die sich geänderten daten gespeichert werden)
<CaptainQuirk> ein Problem mit dem "Fan" meines Prozessors
<CaptainQuirk> den musste geaendert werden
<CaptainQuirk> und ich habe auch heute morgen mehrmals ein fsck laufen muessen um restarten zu können
<CaptainQuirk> soll ich vielleicht probieren, GDE neu zu installieren ?
<dadrc> CaptainQuirk, könnte sein, dass die Daten von gconf was abgekriegt haben, schieb mal ~/.gconfd/saved_state weg
<TheInfinity> CaptainQuirk: klingt n bissl wie random fuckup was du da hast. Oo
<CaptainQuirk> ja, glaube ich auch
<CaptainQuirk> was meinst du mit webschieben ?
<CaptainQuirk> *wegschieben 
<Kipferl> TheInfinity: Danke das ist zwar mal ein guter Ansatz, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das dann meinen Anforderungen gerecht wird, mein ziel ist es einen Zentralen Backup server einzurichten
<CaptainQuirk> ich habe 1753 Zeilen
<CaptainQuirk> meinst du löschen ?
<TheInfinity> Kipferl: und? der backup server bietet halt den speicher. ohne was lokales wirst du nix werden.
<CaptainQuirk> dadrc: ?
<dadrc> CaptainQuirk, naja, wenn es nicht hilft, würd ich das wieder zurückkopieren... also mv ~/.gconfd/saved_state ~/.gconfd/saved_state_backup oder so
<CaptainQuirk> ok
<CaptainQuirk> sieht so aus als hätte es geklappt
<dadrc> =)
<CaptainQuirk> Vielen dank fürs Hilfe
<CaptainQuirk> *fuer die
<Kipferl> TheInfinity: das dachte ich mir fast das das so nicht funktionieren wird. Aber nur der Vollständigkeit halber, wie kann ich lokle Benutzer zur Gruppe sudo auf einem anderen rechner hinzufügen?
<CaptainQuirk> wie kann diesen file so ein "random fuckup" kriegen ?
<TheInfinity> Kipferl: garnicht. sudo ist lokal.
<TheInfinity> Kipferl: wär doch auch irrsinn wenn man mit einem befehl sofort remote rootrechte kriegt
<dadrc> CaptainQuirk, da du auch Probleme mit dem Dateisystem hattest, würd ich auf einen Fehler da tippen, der die Datei ruiniert hat
<CaptainQuirk> ok
<Kipferl> TheInfinity: gut dann brauch ich mir darüber keine gedanken mehr machen^^
<CaptainQuirk> das war krass
<Kipferl> TheInfinity: btw hast du schon einmal mit boxbackup gearbeited?
<TheInfinity> Kipferl: umm ... nein :)
<TheInfinity> Kipferl: lokal hab ich time maschine, sonst arbeite ich mit dem backup script + rsync / scp. :)
<Kipferl> TheInfinity: oh Zufall wo bist du nur wenn man dich braucht :D
<Heinz_L_Maennche> hallo mal wieder...
<Heinz_L_Maennche> ich moechte mir einen neuen drucker zulegen...und schwanke zwischen dem Canon Pixma mg 5150 und dem hp OfficeJet 6500a
<Heinz_L_Maennche> hat irgendjemand erfahrung mit einem der geräte?
<Heinz_L_Maennche> bzw. kann mir jemand ei MF gerät empfehlen, dass unter ubuntu läuft?
<Heinz_L_Maennche> ich finde im netz verschiedene schilderungen...von "klappt problemlos" bis hin zu "treiber legt ubuntu lahm"
<LetoThe2nd> ,hcl? Heinz_L_Maennche, einmal hier und vielleicht so die druckerseiten im wiki lesen, allgemein ist kaufberatung aber bitte im OT-Kanal. Danke!
<shetlandpony> Heinz_L_Maennche, einmal hier und vielleicht so die druckerseiten im wiki lesen, allgemein ist kaufberatung aber bitte im OT-Kanal. Danke!: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<Heinz_L_Maennche> danke
<LetoThe2nd> ,drucker? Heinz_L_Maennche 
<shetlandpony> Heinz_L_Maennche, Drucker ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Drucker
<LetoThe2nd> genau, da mal noch schauen.
<Heinz_L_Maennche> ok...ich danke euch :-)
<Heinz_L_Maennche> (achso...auf der wiki-seite war ich auch...zum canon steht da nix drin)
<zmijunkie> Hi ich habe heute folgendes Problem: http://ocurl.de/img/linuxCrash.jpeg
<zmijunkie> nach dem loop geht nicht mehr weiter ;-(
<zmijunkie> moin mein Linux 2.6.18-6-amd64 bleibt heute hier stehen: http://ocurl.de/img/linuxCrash.jpeg
<zmijunkie> hat jemand ne Idee
<TheInfinity> zmijunkie: klingt nach festplatte hüpf.
<zmijunkie> das netzteil war wohl abgeraucht und nun ist das Ersatznetzteil drinne
<TheInfinity> zmijunkie: dann hat die hdd ggf. auch zu wenig strom. oder die festplatte hat auch was abbekommen. sieht zumindest extrem nach toter festplatte aus.
<zmijunkie> TheInfinity: wie kommst Du dadrauf, ist das loop Modul irgendwie dadran beteiligt
<zmijunkie> immer RAID oder so
<TheInfinity> zmijunkie: ->live cd nehmen, booten, alles retten, was zu retten ist, dann mal genauer schauen, was da eigentlich los ist
<LetoThe2nd> könnte einem ja wohl ein boot mit livecd + smartctl bzw. händischem mounten verraten.
<zmijunkie> good point
<TheInfinity> zmijunkie: und auf tote festplatte komme ich, weil da etliche ext3 fehler sind. die klingen nicht nett. entweder dateisystem mit macke oder hdd mit macke :)
<zmijunkie> tja ... komisch aber vielleicht ist der RAID Controller nicht mehr so gut drrauf nach dem Stromschlag
<TheInfinity> oder das, yep.
<zmijunkie> sah garnicht so nach EXT3 Ärger aus in meinen FreeBSD-verblendeten Augen ... aber Du kennst das ja vielleicht besser
<TheInfinity> ich kenn dein system nicht, deswegen ... kA wo da alles fehler herkommen können. wenn ext3 aber recovery macht ist da irgendwas nicht iO :)
<zmijunkie> ah gut zu wissen
<zmijunkie> ich dachte das wäre sowas wie ein fsck oder so
<LetoThe2nd> noch dazu... was ist denn .18 für ein release?!?
<TheInfinity> LetoThe2nd: das müsste dapper sein
<TheInfinity> und das wäre out of support ...
<LetoThe2nd> ich muss gestehen, ich rieche da eher so was rhel/centos/debian-mässiges... aber vielleicht bin ich auch nur paranoid?
<seann> woran kann es liegen, das wenn ich unter kubuntu 11.04 irgendeinen video-player nicht im vollbildmodus habe, dass das Bild ruckelt?
<jokrebel> cu
<deem> gibt es eine möglichkeit, manuell etwas an den syslog daemon zu schicken, damit dieser das dann ins syslog schreibt?
<LetoThe2nd> deem: #include <syslog.h>
<dAnjou> deem: sollte, das bieten router an
<LetoThe2nd> deem: aber andere sprachen als c supporte ich nicht :-)
<deem> LetoThe2nd: ich dachte da eher an einen bash befehl =)
<LetoThe2nd> deem: aber da c es kann, können es sicher andere tools auch (*hint* google *hint*)
<dAnjou> python: import syslog; syslog.syslog("gtfo")
<deem> irgendwie tut das nicht so wie es soll >_>
<sdx23> deem: logger hast du mittlerweile gefunden?
<deem> sdx23: wie meinen?
<sdx23> Scheint als nicht.
<deem> ah. sehr schön. danke
<deem> effekt bleibt derselbe. tut nicht so wie es soll
<deem> wie krieg ich rsyslog dazu, meine logs, die von localhost kommen nicht nach /var/log/remote zu schreiben und wie sag ich ihm, dass alle remotehosts nur nach /var/log/remote/%hostname% sollen und nicht nach /var/log/syslog ?
<deem> nutzt wohl keiner den rsyslog?
<bullgard4> Synaptic zeigt in Natty nicht die Spalte »Speicherplatzbedarf« an, obwohl in Einstellungen > Spalten und Schriften > Spalten > »Speicherplatzbedarf« angehakt ist. Ist das nur bei mir so?
<koegs> bullgard4: falls du mich lesen kannst... einmal abwählen -> anwenden klicken, dann aktivieren -> anwenden klicken
<beaver74> deem, aus dem Kopf kann ich es dir nicht sagen, der syslogd ist auch etwas komplexer einzurichten, es gibt aber genügend Seiten die die Konfiguration beschreiben, diese könnte zu deinen Fragen schon weiter helfen: http://de.linwiki.org/wiki/Linuxfibel_-_System-Administration_-_Protokollierung
<beaver74> deem, http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Syslog-ng - diese fand ich auch recht übersichtlich, falls Du den syslog-ng verwenden möchtest
<fazer> hallo, ich würde gerne an meinem ubuntu server 10.04 das ram aufrüsten. muss ich da i-was beachten, oder kann ich einfach einbauen und der läuft wider?
<KojiroAK> fazer: In Ubuntu musst du nichts tun.
<KojiroAK> fazer: Bloss solltest du überprüfen welchen RAM dein Board braucht.
<fazer> KojiroAK: d.h. einbauen und einfach wieder hochfahren?
<fazer> nice
<fazer> ja das weiss ich
<fazer> bei welchen anderen distributionen muss man denn was tun?
<KojiroAK> fazer: mehr als 4 MB kannst du allerdings nur mit 64bit oder PAE nutzen.
<KojiroAK> fazer: Bei keiner.
<KojiroAK> *GB
<KojiroAK> Nicht MB
<jokrebel> re
<KojiroAK> fazer: Mir ist noch kein OS begegnet das Probleme mit RAM-Aufstockung hatte.
<sash_> Aber Hardware
<fazer> ok es geht nur um ram
<fazer> danke.
<fazer> was ist PAE?
<k1l> fazer: http://tinyurl.com/m346dc
<fazer> ok thx
<deem> beaver74: ich _muss_ rsyslog benutzen. mittlerweile hat sich das allerdings schon erledigt und es tut jetzt so wies soll
<beaver74> sry, siehe unten ;)
<deem> unten?
<beaver74> im ot
<Fuss-im-Ohr> dere
<ring0> woran kann es liegen, dass die lan-lampe am router für einen pc leuchtet, obwohl dieser ausgeschaltet ist? habe andere ports probiert, ohne änderung. im bios habe ich alle "wake on xy" deaktiviert.
<mgolisch> weil das teil noch strom hat?
<ring0> du meinst der pc an sich, wenn er ausgeschasltet ist?
<mgolisch> ja
<mgolisch> geht die led aus wenn du den netzstecker ziehst?
<ring0> mgolisch, ja
<ring0> aber bei allen andren pcs hier im netz erlischt die led wenn ich den power-schalter drücke und der pc heruntergefahren ist
<ring0> deswegen hab ich mich gewundert
<ring0> kann ich da nichts ändern?
<mgolisch> netzschalter benutzen?
<mgolisch> vermutlich hat der netzwerkchip saft fuer irgendson wake on lan zeugs oder so
<ring0> mgolisch, daran habe ich direkt gedacht, weswegen ich alle wake on events im bios deaktiviert habe
<mgolisch> hm
<mgolisch> zur not halt einfach den strom abstellen
<mgolisch> :)
<ring0> jo, ärgert mich nur :)
<ring0> softwareseitig gibts da doch nichts einzustellen unter ubuntu, richtig?
<mgolisch> noe
<kiraven> Bei mir erscheinen unter Kde sämtliche Popups und Benachrichtigungen (d.h. z.B. Mailbenachrichtigungen, die Fenstervorschauen, das Networkmanagerteil, …) am oberen Bildschirmrand statt über der Leiste. Ist das ein Bug oder gibts ne Stelle, an der man das umstellen kann?
<noob7> hallo leute ich installier grad 10.04 und bin grad beim einstllen wohin der bootloader installiert werden soll. ich habe eine platte mit einer ntfs pyrt und der rest ist frei hab jetzt aus dem freien platz eine swap,root,home part gemacht
<noob7> will jetzt den bootloader in root installieren doch ich kann diese part nicht auswählen
<jokrebel> ring0: vielleicht über ethertool?
<jokrebel> *ethtool
<deem> weiß zufällig grade jemand, wie ich dem syslogger sagen kann, dass er nicht dne kurzen hostnamen nach /var/log/syslog schreiben soll, also nicht core1, sondern core1.domain.tld?
<deem> noob7: du willst den bootloader nicht in eine partition, sondern in den mbr installieren
<noob7> soll ich das wollen oder ist das eine frage
<deem> noob7: das sollst du wollen
<noob7> oh man
<deem> windows hat kein problem damit, von grub gestartet zu werden. umgekehrt ist es allerdings ne frickelei, die nicht zu empfehlen ist
<noob7> wenn ich den aber in den MBR schreib hab ich angst, dass er mir irgendwelche dateien löscht
<noob7> so war es zumindest bei win7
<ring0> jokrebel, das teste ich mal
<Heinz_L_Maennche> noob7, ach iwo...win7 löscht da eig au nix...dir wird nur nichtmehr gezeigt, dass da noch was ist...
<Heinz_L_Maennche> man sollte beim dualboot generell erst windoof und dann linux installieren
<Heinz_L_Maennche> sonst muss man grub/lilo nämlich nochmal neu installieren
<noob7> doch, ich hatte eine ntfs partition und nachdem ich win7 draufgemacht habe hat er mir in diese(erste) partition den MBR(3,6GB) reingeschrieben
<noob7> ich habe win nicht auf die erste part draufgemacht sondern auf den übrigen freien platz
<Heinz_L_Maennche> o,O 3,6bg ist nicht der mbr
<Heinz_L_Maennche> '3,6gb
<Heinz_L_Maennche> jedenfalls wär mir das neu
<Heinz_L_Maennche> windoof braucht allerding zusätzlich zur eigentlichen partition immer noch eine extra-part...das könnten deine 3,6 gb sein
<noob7> ok dann war es nicht nur der MBR aber dateien die er für den start braucht (glaube ich)
<Heinz_L_Maennche> linux macht das anders...da gibt es das /boot verzeichnis (oder auch eine extra partition, wenn man das will (zB. bei verschlüsselter platte))
<Heinz_L_Maennche> also solltest du damit keine probleme haben
<noob7> ne wollte es nicht so kompliziert machen ;)
<noob7> gibt es probs wenn ich den mbr in die part reinschreibe?
<noob7> oder wiese sollte man das nicht machen
<Heinz_L_Maennche> hm...ein problem könnte sein, dass der bootloader nciht gefunden wird
<Heinz_L_Maennche> ^^
<Heinz_L_Maennche> weil erstmal im mbr geschaut wird...wenn da der windoof bootloader ist, läd windows nur windows...wenn da aber grub drin steht, läd grub entweder linux oder den windoof boot loader
<sash_> ,windoof?
<shetlandpony> sash_, windoof ist deiner Meinung nach doof, es heisst aber trotzdem Windows.
<sash_> Und diese Zusatzpartition ist afaik nur 100mb groß
<Heinz_L_Maennche> noob7, also ich würde dir raten, das in den mbr zu schreiben...sonst wird es afaik nicht gefunden
<Heinz_L_Maennche> sash_, joa...da könntest du recht haben...aber bei windows weiß man ja nie^^
<Heinz_L_Maennche> shetlandpony, sry...mit dem windoof hab ich angefangen^^
<noob7> sash: keine ahnung was du mit der zusatzpart meinst aber ubuntu (wärend der install) sagt zu den 3,6GB "Windows7 (loader)"
<sash_> ,bot? Heinz_L_Maennche 
<shetlandpony> Heinz_L_Maennche: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Heinz_L_Maennche> ^^
<noob7> komisch wenn ich anstatt "/dev/sdb3" -> (hd1,3) schreibe kann ich dort den bootloader installieren
<Heinz_L_Maennche> sash_ das hab ich wohl übersehen^^
<noob7> entspricht hd1,3 sdb3?
<Heinz_L_Maennche> noob7, ich geb auf...wenn du grub unbedingt woander installieren willst, als im mbr - bitteschön...ich glaube trotzdem nicht, dass das funktionieren wird
<Heinz_L_Maennche> aber ich hab mich ja auch schonmal geirrt...
<noob7> es müsste schon gehen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Installation ziehmlich weit unten
<noob7> Dies ist in der Regel aber nur sinnvoll, sofern schon eine Installation mit Bootmanager vorhanden ist, der dann GRUB oder GRUB 2 im Partitions-Bootsektor der betreffenden Partition laden kann.
<Heinz_L_Maennche> exact...
<deem> noob7: grub sollte definitiv in den mbr installiert, ansonsten kannst du dein ubuntu nicht starten
<noob7> achso dann brauch ich einen bootmanager der dann den bootloader aus der partition lädt?
<deem> genau
<Heinz_L_Maennche> und nach allem, was du bereits geschrieben hast, hast du nur windows installiert...oder hast du schon ein anders linux drauf, welches grub im mbr installiert hat?
<deem> ansonsten wird immer nur dein windows starten. afaik kann seit windows 7 der neue bootlaoder auch *nix systeme starten, aber wie das geht weiß ich nicht und du wirst dazu hier wohl auch keinen support bekommen
<Heinz_L_Maennche> noob7, der windows-boot loader läd frub nicht...
<Heinz_L_Maennche> *grub
<noob7> zuerst 10.04 draufgehabt, dann win7 draufgemacht -> 10.04 futsch, jetzt mach ich 10.04 auf ne neue platte drauf damit wenn das eine hops geht das andere noch funzt
<deem> ausserdem glaube ich nicht, dass die system partition von windows 3,6gb einnimmt, ausser du hast ihm gesagt, dass es diese 3,6gb partition, die dann wohl schon vorher da war nutzen soll. ansonsten ist diese partition (wenn die windows selbst anlegt) _immer_ 100mb groß
<Heinz_L_Maennche> daem, achso? wusst ich nicht
<deem> ,tab? Heinz_L_Maennche 
<shetlandpony> Heinz_L_Maennche: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells. [tabcompletion]
<noob7> deem ich hab win nichts gesagt er hat die selber erstellt
<deem> das glaube ich nicht, tim
<noob7> (win7)
<noob7> ich habe einfach den freien speicherplatz ausgewählt und win7installer machen lassen
<noob7> die erste partition war eine ntfs part mit daten (die ich wierder mühselig wiederhersxtellen musste)
<deem> ich glaube nicht, dass windows einfach so irgendwas überschreibt, aber das wird ot. installier grub in den mbr oder finde dich damit ab, dass du den windows bootloader umfrickeln musst. ohne hilfe von uns
<noob7> btw. wenn ihr unter win daten wiederherstellen wollt recuva ist OK
<noob7> oder oder "Mini ToolPower Data Recovery6.5" ich hab ne freie Version runtergeladen war auch ok
<noob7> ok danke für die Hilfe werd dann in den MBR installieren 
<deem> gute entscheidung
<leszek> hi
<Heinz_L_Maennche> leszek, hi
<TheSchalla> Schönen guten Abend zusammen. (:
<Heinz_L_Maennche> TheSchalla, auch du seist gegrüßt
<TheSchalla> Schönen guten Abend zusammen. (:
<TheSchalla> Ich hoffe evtl. könnt ihr mir helfen ;)
<TheSchalla> Mit dem Update von 10.10 auf 11.04 ist mir nämlich mein x-server bzw compiz abhanden gekommen.
<TheSchalla> "compiz(core - Fatal: Couldn't open display
<TheSchalla> Jemand vllt. eine Idee wodran es happern könnte?
<Heinz_L_Maennche> TheSchalla, also startet dein xserver ncihtmehr? oder einfach nur compiz nicht
<TheSchalla> xserver leider..
<TheSchalla> Und da ich via Gnome-Network Manager mein WLan habe, ist das direkt mit abhanden x)
<TheSchalla> *hatte
<Heinz_L_Maennche> naja im zweifelsfall mal die xorg.conf zurücksetzen...dann sollte es zumindest schonmal starten...(hast du ein backup von ner früheren version, mit der es funzt?)
<Heinz_L_Maennche> naja im zweifelsfall mal die xorg.conf zurücksetzen...dann sollte es zumindest schonmal starten...(hast du ein backup von ner früheren version, mit der es funzt?)
<TheSchalla> Wie mach ich das nochmal? ;p
<Heinz_L_Maennche> TheSchalla, bin auf dem gebiet kein experte aber schau mal unter /etc/X11 nach ob da ne xorg.conf.bu da ist
<TheSchalla> Hört sich nicht gut an. :p
<Heinz_L_Maennche> oder xorg.conf.backup
<TheSchalla> Number of craeted screens does not match number of detected dives
<TheSchalla> configuration failed
<deem> TheSchalla: nvidia oder ati?
<TheSchalla> ati
<TheSchalla> thinkpad r500
<deem> welche ati?
<deem> und welcher treiber?
<TheSchalla> uff.. ähm, sekunde bitte.
<TheSchalla> HD 3500
<TheSchalla> *3400
<TheSchalla> lspci erkennt sie ejdenfalls.
<deem> welchen treiber nutzt du?
<TheSchalla> Naja, nach dem Dist-Update, standard.
<TheSchalla> Keine besonderen Einstellungen gemacht.
<deem> also fglxr?
<deem> ne mom. radeon is standard
<deem> TheSchalla: schau da mal rein, ob davon was hilft http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/radeon#Probleme
<Devil> Guten Abend
<TheSchalla> Guten Abend
<TheSchalla> Deem: Ich denke ein Fall für:  aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<TheSchalla> :p
<deem> ?
<Devil> ich habe mal ne Frage, kann man auf einem USB einen Server installieren den dann einen Router in den USB Port stecken und dann so konfigurieren das man den Server als Webserver benutzen kann?? ICh habe eine Easybox als Router in benutzung die einen FTP Server zur verfügung stellt der Server soll PHP und Tomcat 
<Devil> und noch SSH beinhalten
<Devil> ein USB Stciek ist gemeint
<gschwepp> Devil: die schwierigkeit ist, dass die easybox  nicht vom stick booten wird
<deem> gschwepp: ich glaub er will den usbstick als server nutzen
<Devil> genau
<gschwepp> deem: aber er muss das serversystem ja irgendwie booten.
<deem> Devil: das geht nicht, da der usb stick weder cpu noch sonstwas hat
<gschwepp> aso 
<deem> du müsstest das system auf dem stick auf dem router booten und das wird er, wie gschwepp schon sagte, wohl kaum tun
<gschwepp> ich dachte er wollte die box als rechnerersatz nutzn und den stick als festplatte
<deem> gschwepp: das wäre ja logisch und vielleicht noch machbar :D
<gschwepp> deem: dann musst du über nen selbstgebautes firmwareupdate irgendwie des bootdevice der easybox überspielen
<deem> gschwepp: wie gesagt, machbar wäre es, aber ot wird das jetzt schon :D
<gschwepp> <- ot :) 
<Devil> wenn man PHP Tomcat auf dem USB installieren kann so das der FTP Server dann als vollwertiger Webserver arbeitet und meinen Wünschen gerecht wird an der Firmware will ich nichts verändern von der Fritzbox habe ich schonmal gehört das PHP auslagerbar ist aber ist Tomcat das auch ???
<deem> du müsstest schon an der box was verändern um das zu bewerkstelligen, aber das gehört ins offtopic. du darfst gerne nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic kommen um das dort weiter auszuführen
<xreal> Nett: 104857600 Bytes (105 MB) kopiert, 0,0589109 s, 1,8 GB/s
<Schalla> Und hier bin ich wieder.
<Schalla> :/
<Schalla> Kennt jmd das Problem, dass der Lilane Startbildschirm hängen bleibt & einfach 5 Punkte anzeigt(Die ladepuntke)?
<hdp> Ja.
<Schalla> Kennst du auch eine Lösung?
<Schalla> :)
<hdp> Da es extrem selten auftritt, führe ich einfach einen Neustart durch.
<Heinz_L_Maennche> Schalla, könntest den boot splash deaktivieren...dann bleibt es wahrscheinlich immernoch hängen, aber die punkte sind weg^^
<Schalla> .......^^
<Schalla> bleibt nur hängen bis ich 2 sec den aus knopf drücke, punkte weiß & shtudown^^
<Schalla> Aha.
<Schalla> Okay. :D
<Schalla> Lowgraphics mode => geht
<Schalla> über wiederhertstellungs konsole
<xreal> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich /usr/bin/time dazu bringe, mir hh:mm:ss auszuwerfen?
<boerni> xreal, was zur hölle willst du tun?
<Medics> xreal: wozu?
<xreal> Ich möchte einfach eine schönere Ansicht zur Weiterverarbeitung.
<bekks> xreal: awk benutzen zur Formatierung.
<boerni> xreal, suchst du vielleicht 'date'?
<xreal> boerni: Nein, ich möchte Zeit messen.
<xreal> boerni: awk kann Rechnen? Cool, mal probieren.
<xreal> eeh @ bekks
<Medics> xreal: time zeigt dir die system usage an.
<bekks> Medics: Jein. Es zeigt Dir _Zeiten_ an.
<xreal> Medics: Genau. time sleep 1 = 0:01.00
<Medics> bekks: Ok. Zeiten, die ein Programm gebraucht hat...
<Medics> bekks: habe mich falsch ausgedrückt
<bekks> Medics: Ja, und das reicht awk vollkommen :)
<Medics> bekks: stümmt
<xreal> ./usr/bin/time -f "%E" sleep 1.75 wirft mir "0:01.75" aus. Nur woher soll ein Folgescript wissen, ob es Minuten oder Stunden sind? Klar, man könnte die Position des Punktes suchen...
<xreal> Ich hätte daher gerne "00:00:01.75"
<bekks> xreal: Und genau das ist Aufgabe des Programmierers, das "sicher" zu machen.
<bekks> Also _Dein_ Job.
<xreal> bekks: Das Kabel meines Haartrockers ist aber auch isoliert...
<Heinz_L_Maennche> xreal, deswegen gehst du trotzdem nicht damit baden...oder?
<bekks> ,ot? xreal 
<shetlandpony> xreal: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<xreal> ?!
<xreal> Ihr habt doch damit angefangen, ich habe nach Support gefragt.
<Fuchs> xreal: wenn gnu time: -f 
<xreal> Fuchs: also müsste ich rausfinden, wie die environment variable TIME eingegeben wird.
<xreal> eeeh... falsches wort.
<xreal> Das klappt: /usr/bin/time -f "%E" sleep 1.99 2>&1 | sed 's/:\([^:]\+\)$/m\1/;s/:/h/;s/\..*//;s/$/s/'
<TheSchalla> @Heinz: Wir kommen der Sache näher. :D Im Abgesicherten Modus gehts schonmal.
<ChemicalFlash> ihhhgiit windows ^^
<solcero> moin, ich möchte gerne eine abfrage machen  - wenn datei endung mkv ist mach dies sonst das -  http://pastebin.info/2054 kann mir wer sagen daran falsch ist ? 
<solcero> bin noch nicht so der bash freak XD
<bekks> Was passiert denn in deinem Script?
<bekks> Welche Fehlermeldungen?
<solcero> keine Fehlermeldung er führt immer das zweite script aus auch wenn die endung mkv ist
<solcero> ignoriert quasi die erste Anweisung
<bullgard4> Synaptic Jaunty und Natty: "The DEB program package jargon-text contains  the Jargon File, a comprehensive compendium of hacker slang illuminating many aspects of hackish tradition, folklore, and humor. This DEB program package is in the original text format and is best viewed with the Volks-hypertext browser (vh), but can be viewed without it." Ich finde vh nicht in packages.ubuntu.com. Wo...
<bullgard4> ...kann ich es herunterladen?
<ppq> bullgard4: "hypertext browser" klingt verdächtig nach stinknormalem browser
<bekks> solcero: http://pastebin.info/2055 ungetestet.
<belZe> solcero: "-eq" ist nur für arithmetische Sachen
<belZe> Daher == anstatt -eq
<bullgard4> ppq: Da ist ja noch das Bestimmungswort "Volks-".
<belZe> Und ${f#*.} anstatt Deinem $(f/*./) sollte Dich zum Erfolg führen
<ppq> bullgard4: der volksbrowser ist doch firefox :p
<bullgard4> :-)
<bekks> ${1#*.} spart auch die unnötige Variable und wertet den ersten Parameter aus.
<Fuchs> vh ist tot. 
<belZe> Jup. ${...} hat prinzipiell immer was mit Variablen zu tun. $(...) sind immer Sachen, die ausgeführt werden
<Fuchs> In 1991 I collaborated with Ray Gardner on a simple hypertext browser for the Jargon File, called vh for "volks-hypertext". Tim Berners-Lee noticed it and sent me email noting that he was working on some hypertext things and suggesting we cooperate, but never replied to my reply. A year or so later he invented the World Wide Web and made vh thoroughly obsolete. I have withdrawn it. << 
<Fuchs> das jargon-file laesst sich auch in einem normalen Browser anschauen, ergo sollte man das auch tun. 
<solcero> bekks & belZe : danke ! ich werde es gleich mal austesten.
<bullgard4> Fuchs: Ah! Alles klar. --  Danke!
<belZe> solcero: http://pastebin.info/2056 So tuts. Und das ";" beim if brauchste auch nicht, wenne im Script arbeitest und das then in der nächste Zeile hast :)
<belZe> mkv anstatt txt :)
<bekks> Man braucht das then auch nicht...
<belZe> Auch nicht, wenn man ein else hat?
<bekks> [[ "${1#*.}" == "mkv" ]] && { echo 1 } || { echo 2 }
<bekks> Einzeiler halt...
<belZe> :)
<Longbottom> Wenn wir schon dabei sind: die {} um die echo Befehle sind auch unnötig...
<bekks> Japp.
<belZe> Sowieso alles unnötig. Spiel einfach alles mit dem gleichen Player
<solcero> ok die Abfrage funktioniert jetzt, kann ich Groß & Kleinschreibung abfangen? Falls eine Dateiendung mal in Großbuchstaben ? 
<solcero> ist *
<Longbottom> solcero: Mehr Sinn macht eigentlich die Abfrage des Dateityps mit file. Ansonsten schau dir mal tr an: echo AbC | tr [A-Z] [a-z]
<solcero> Longbottom: ja stimmt - danke
<xreal> Kann man irgendwie hinbekommen, dass der Text auch auf STDOUT erscheint? echo HALLO | tee | gzip > test.txt.gz
<ppq> xreal: tee -
<ppq> (?)
<xreal> Nein, ändern nix.
<xreal> ebenso tee /dev/stdout
<xreal> ggf. könnte ich es auf stderr schicken
<xreal> Klappt alles nicht.
<serenity> aloha
<Longbottom> xreal: echo HALLO | tee >(cat 1>&2) | gzip > test.txt.gz
<xreal> Longbottom: Ist das Bash?
<Longbottom> xreal: ja.
<xreal> okay, mal probieren
<xreal> MMh. Squeeze benutzt dash, oder?
<bekks> Das ist nicht bash, das ist "shell". Das kannst selbst tcsh :)
<xreal> Also unter Dash tut es nix.
<xreal> Außer der erzeugung des Archivs.
<Longbottom> Nun ja, ich habs in einer bash getestet;-)
<xreal> Aber es wird nichts angezeigt
<Longbottom> xreal: dash kenne ich nicht, aber folgendes geht darin auch: bash -c "echo HALLO | tee >(cat 1>&2) | cat >/dev/null"
<xreal> ja, das probiere ich gerade. Aber anscheinend meine Quellanwendung das nicht.
<xreal> osm2pgsql 2>&1 | gzip > blah.log.txt funktioniert.
<xreal> Deine Variante zeigt den INhalt nun an, schreibt ihn aber nicht ins g7
<xreal> blah.log.gz*
<ppq> squeeze? debian? hier war #ubuntu-de als ich das letzte mal nachgeguckt hab :P
<bekks> xreal: Hast Du gerade ein Ubuntu unter den Füßen? Oder ein Debian?
<xreal> bekks: Ein chroot-ubuntu unter squeeze
<xreal> ubuntu-chroot ?
<bekks> Wie kommst Du dann zu einer "dash"?
<xreal> bekks: Oh, ich dachte, Ubuntu nimmt das auch, weil's auf Debian basiert?
<xreal> Naja. danke für eure hilfe, aber das klappt alles nicht.
<xreal> Ich muss also in 'ne Datei schreiben und dann tailen.
<tprommi> Hallo. Ich hab Ubuntu 11.04 mit Empathy 2.34.0. ICQ will sich nicht verbinden. In einer ältere Anleitung soll man ssl deaktivieren. Den Parameter gibt es wohl bei mir schon nicht mehr. Ist es denn zur Zeit überhaubt möglich?
<ppq> tprommi: ich weiß nichts genaueres, aber mit icq gabs in letzter zeit wieder probleme mit alternativclients. pidgin (bzw. allgemein libpurple) soll aber gehen
<tprommi> Dann warte ich noch mal ab.
<solcero> wenn man mit ${datei#*.} die Endung einer  Datei holt - wie fange ich denn Dateinamen wie z.B. bla.blub.txt  ?  
<bekks> google: "get filename without extension bash"
<solcero> bekks:  danke - hab es
<jokrebel> gn8
<Gulaschkanone> Nabend. Ich möchte den GBA-Emu VisuualBoy Advance verwenden. Leider ist der Sound ziemlich kaputt. Wie kann ich heruasfinden, woran das liegt?
<Fuchs> Gulaschkanone: bei welchen ROMs denn? 
<Gulaschkanone> Fuchs, ich habe Pokemon Gelb und Legend of Zelda - Links Awakening ausprobiert
<Fuchs> also echte Spiele. In dem Fall leider illegal, und wird hier im Kanal nicht supportet, sorry
<Gulaschkanone> ok, trotzdem danke
<matzexh> gibts unter natty auch einen indicator mit dem ich die systemtemperaturen graphisch darstellen kann?
<k1l> matzexh: schau hier mal rein: http://linuxundich.de/de/ubuntu/application-indicators-machen-applets-fur-das-gnome-panel-vergessen/
<shetlandpony> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/6bjndzw | Application Indicators machen Applets für das GNOME Panel vergessen | Linux und Ich
<Heinz_L_Maennche> matzexh, wie meinst das? willst du es dir nur anzeigen lassen (z.B. über hddtemp und conky-colors) oder richtig in nem gui-programm zum auswerten?
<bekks> Heinz_L_Maennche: Er möchte einen Indicator im Panel dafür haben.
<Heinz_L_Maennche> aso...
<matzexh> Heinz_L_Maennche, genau wie bekks sagt... so ungefähr wie der System Load Indicator 0.2  nur eben für die temperaturen von cpu, gpu usw.
<Heinz_L_Maennche> gut...da kenn ich mich nciht aus...ich lass mir das über conky direkt aufm desktop anzeigen...aber im panel ist natürlcih fast noch praktischer, weil da keine fenster im weg sind^^
<matzexh> japs genau ;)   aber ich finde eben keinen passenden indicator
<Heinz_L_Maennche> k1l, mal so aus neugier...ich seh unter dem link allerlei indikatoren...aber keinen für temperaturen oder kann man das über systemmonitor machen? der zeigt ja eigentlich nur cpu und so an?!
<Heinz_L_Maennche> matzexh, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1451640
<matzexh> Heinz_L_Maennche, das hört sich gut an, probier ich mal aus. Danke schonmal!
<k1l> matzexh: hier werden noch einige genannt: http://askubuntu.com/questions/33976/is-there-a-hardware-temperature-sensor-indicator
<shetlandpony> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/6dcym44 | unity - Is there a hardware temperature sensor indicator? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<Heinz_L_Maennche> jo...hab auch noch was anderes gefunden einfach mal nach "application indicator temp" googen
<Heinz_L_Maennche> *googlen
<matzexh> alles klar, super!
<Heinz_L_Maennche> matzexh, kannst ja mal sagen, wie es so funktioniert...würde mich mal interessieren
<matzexh> ja, mache ich... ich probier jetzt erst mal einen aus
<matzexh> mmh, wenn ich temperature-indicator von https://launchpad.net/temperature-indicator installieren will, zeigt das software center mir folgenden fehler an: Abhängigkeit nicht erfüllbar: python(<2.7)  es ist aber python 2.6 installiert und auch 2.7
<ppq> matzexh: versuch mal das mit dpkg -i zu installieren und NOpaste uns die fehlermeldung
<ppq> matzexh: außerdem ist das anscheinend ne version für lucid. hier sind noch alternativen sonst: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lm_sensors?highlight=Pw%20Tbaustell%20Ztemperatur#Grafische-Loesungen
<shetlandpony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/6b5do2y |        Lm sensors › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<matzexh> ppq, die ausm wiki sind aber keine indicatoren für unity oder übersehe ich da was?
<ppq> matzexh: guck mal was auf der seite zu temperature-indicator steht.. Temperature Monitor for GNOME :P
<ppq> das ist alles für gnome
<ppq> nicht für unity
<matzexh> ja genau, und ich hätte ja gerne einen indicator für unity ;)  und kein gnome applet...     das mit dem dpkg paste habe ich hier: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400787/
<ppq> falls das grad nicht rüberkam, dein indicator-temperature_0.2-1sol_all.deb da IST für gnome
<ppq> und das ist offenbar inkompatibel mit python 2.7
<matzexh> oh mist..  du hast recht, das habe ich völlig übersehen und miss verstanden. Sorry!
<ppq> macht ja nichts. für unity ist wohl conky am elegantesten, denk ich
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Conky
<ppq> inspirationen hier http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/sammelthread-zeig-mir-deine-.conkyrc/
<pje> hmmm
<pje> kann mir jemand vielleicht auf die schnelle helfen? komm von win7 aus nicht mit user auf samba share
<pje> wenn ich guest ok auf yes setze komm ich drauf
<matzexh> ppq, danke für die links zu conky, werd ich mir morgen dann mal genauer ansehen...
#ubuntu-de 2011-06-16
<Heinz_L_Maennche> juti...ich bin weg...adieu
<Miller42> kann es sein, daß in Konversation 1.2.3 das "Lesezeichen bearbeiten" kaputt ist?
<szal> geen flauw idee, wofür man im Konvi Bookmarks braucht, hab ich nie verwendet
<Miller42> Sie sind eben da, genauso wie im Browser z.B...
<szal> im Browser machen die ja auch Sinn, aber wozu zur Hölle braucht man in nem IRC-Client Bookmarks?
<Miller42> Weil ich mir nicht zig verschiedene Channel, die ich nicht immer brauche, merken kann?
<CloudHighwind> Ich habe ein neues HP 625 Notebook und finde darauf nicht die Möglichkeit, z.B. den REISUB Befehl einzugeben.Grundsätzlich ist die Fubktion da: cid@cid-laptop:~$ cat /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq 1 Ich habe noch nie diese Funktion benutzt, weiß also nicht, wie das aussieht etc. aber ich dachte s-abf + K müsste z.B. den Desktop mit den geöffneten grafischen Programmen schließen und den dann wieder neustarten etc. Das sollte ich ja sehe
<CloudHighwind> Hallo tankdriver
<CloudHighwind> Hallo! Kann mir jemand vielleicht etwas beim Auffinden meiner magischen s-abf Taste an meinem Notebook helfen?
<luchs> CloudHighwind: Was soll an  Strg+Druck+S && Strg+Druck+U && Strg+Druck+B  so magisch sein?
<CloudHighwind> Wird halt so genannt, wenn man zB den REISUB Befehl eingeben kann.
<luchs> Sind doch ganz normale Tasten, auch auf einem Notebook.
<CloudHighwind> Richtig
<CloudHighwind> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ
<CloudHighwind> Luchs, hast Du eine Idee?
<luchs> CloudHighwind: Nein, bei mir ging das bisher auf jeder Tastatur, aber probiere doch die im wiki genannten Kombinationen mal durch.
<CloudHighwind> Danke, das habe ich jedoch schon probiert. Ich versuche mal Tastenkürzel zu definieren. Vielleicht klappt es dann.
<luchs> CloudHighwind: Beim normalen schreiben stimmen die Tasten aber alle? Kan ja dann nur was mit umschalten sein wie Fn Shift oder so. Ich bin aber erstaunt was die Hersteller sich da für eigenartige Kombinationen ausdenken, laut wiki.
<luchs> Manchmal wird afaik sogar die win-taste genommen.
<bullgard4> [Natty, Ubuntu Classic No Effects] Drücken der Taste F12 toggelt die Titelleiste des Fensters mit dem Fokus. Wie kann ich herausbekommen, woran die Taste F12 gebunden ist? 
<bullgard4> [Natty, Ubuntu Classic No Effects] Drücken der Taste F12 toggelt die Titelleiste des Fensters mit dem Fokus. Wie kann ich herausbekommen, woran die Taste F12 gebunden ist? System > Einstellungen > Tastenkombinationen listet F12 nicht auf.
<CloudHighwind> hallo
<CloudHighwind> Weiß jemand, wie ich herausfinde, wie ich diese "magische" s-abf Taste möglicherweise aktiviere am HP 625?
<bullgard4> CloudHighwind: Die aktiviert Ubuntu automatisch bei Installieren von Ubuntu.
<CloudHighwind> Oh, ich habe es falsch gesagt
<CloudHighwind> Das ist aktiviert
<CloudHighwind> Ich habe es überprüft
<CloudHighwind> bullgard4: cid@cid-laptop:~$ cat /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq 1
<CloudHighwind> Aber... Ich kann keine Eingabe finden, um es auszulösen.
<CloudHighwind> Ich habe u.a. ne einfg/druck und eine entf/s-abf Taste
<CloudHighwind> Ich wollte
<bullgard4> CloudHighwind: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ
<CloudHighwind> Danke
<CloudHighwind> Ich habe schon allesmöglich getestet, was da steht
<solcero> Moin, kann man einem Programm / Prozess Prioritäten bezüglich der CPU ressourceb geben ? 
<koegs> solcero: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/nice
<solcero> koegs: vielen Dank
<OCP001> Hallo! Gibt es einen einfachen Weg, festzustellen, welche Pakete aus einer bestimmten Quelle installiert wurden? Ich möchte alle Pakete entfernen bzw. downgraden, die aus dem natty-proposed Repository stammen.
<LetoThe2nd> OCP001: synaptic -> links unten "ursprung anklicken"
<CloudHighwind> solcero, hast Du eine Idee, wie ich die Tastenkombi für die s-abf bzw. Alt Drucck befehle auslesen kann?
<solcero> CloudHighwind: leider nein
<LetoThe2nd> OCP001: und: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/ppa-purge
<OCP001> danke
<joschi> CloudHighwind: xev zum beispiel
<CloudHighwind> joschi: soll ich das in der Konsole ausführen?
<CloudHighwind> ich meine im Terminal
<joschi> CloudHighwind: ja
<joschi> CloudHighwind: 1) keine queries, 2) pastebin
<CloudHighwind> Ich wollte nichts unerlaubtes machen
<CloudHighwind> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400792/
<CloudHighwind> Das ist meine xev Ausgabe
<fr00d> Moin!
<fr00d> Kann ich aus einem Image, das ich von einem Notebooksystem gemacht habe einfach ein KVM Image bauen, um es auf einem anderen Rechner laufen zu lassen?
<joschi> CloudHighwind: und jetzt drückst du in dem aktivierten xev fenster die taste, deren code du erhalten möchtest
<joschi> CloudHighwind: die ausgabe von xev in der konsole verrät dir den code (und einige andere events)
<joschi> fr00d: für gewisse werte von "einfach" müsste das tatsächlich gehen
<fr00d> Dieser KVM-Manager bietet mir nämlich an: Vorhandenes Festplatten-Abbild importieren. Ich mach mal ein Abbild und schau mal was das Tool daraus macht. ;)
<fr00d> Das einzige Problem ist, dass ich nur die Partition spiegle und ich deshalb wohl den Bootloader da noch irgendwie dran basteln muss.
<CloudHighwind> joschi: entf/s-abf gibt "^[[3~", einfg/druck gibt "^[[2~", alt+druck gibt "^[[2;3~", alt+entf gibt "^[[3;3~". Aber was bringt mir das jetzt? Das meintest Du doch nicht oder?
<jokrebel> hi
<CloudHighwind> hallo!
<CloudHighwind> Ich hatte nach der Tastatureingabe für Magic SysRQ gefragt und mir wurde von Joschi geschrieben, ich solle xev ausführen. Was soll ich denn genau danach machen?
<CloudHighwind> Ich habe überprüft, dass die entsprechenden Befehle für Magic SysRQ in meinem Terminal gehen. "echo k | sudo tee /proc/sysrq-trigger" hat z.B. die graphische Oberfläche beendet
<bullgard4> CloudHighwind: Was ist Dein primäres Problem?
<bullgard4> [Natty, Ubuntu Classic No Effects] Drücken der Taste F12 toggelt die Titelleiste des Fensters mit dem Fokus. Wie kann ich herausbekommen, woran die Taste F12 gebunden ist? System > Einstellungen > Tastenkombinationen listet F12 nicht auf.
<CloudHighwind> bullgard4: Ich möchte gerne in der Lage sein, die Magic SysRQ Befehle auf meinem Desktop unter Ubuntu 10.04 am HP 625 auszuführen
<bullgard4> CloudHighwind: Das steht doch in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ drin. Bist Du der Anleitung http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ gefolgt? Was hast Du geanu gemacht? Was hat der Computer geantwortet? 
<fr00d> CloudHighwind: Bist du in der grafischen Oberfläche und hast dort ein Terminal mit einer SSH Verbindung offen?
<CloudHighwind> bullgard4: Ich sehe da nichts hilfreiches. cat /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq gibt 1 und echo k | sudo tee /proc/sysrq-trigger gibt z.B. ein Reboot.
<fr00d> CloudHighwind: Ist nicht r der reboot?
<CloudHighwind> fr00d: Ja, kann sein, dann hat es nur die graphische Oberfläche beendet
<CloudHighwind> hat jedenfalls was gemacht
<bullgard4> CloudHighwind: Unter »Anwenden« steht: "Alt + Druck gedrückt gehalten und nacheinander die Tasten R + E + I + S + U + B betätigt." Wie reagiert der Computer?
<CloudHighwind> fr00d: Nein, ich bin noch ganz frisch, was IRC oder SSH angeht. IRC heute zum ersten Mal benutzt. SSH habe ich noch nie benutzt, weiß ich ehrlichgesagt auch nicht so genau, wie das geht
<geser> fr00d: r müsste Raw-Mode sein, reBoot ist B
<geser> entweder h oder ? sollte eine Hilfe anzeigen
<fr00d> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key Hier sind nochmal alle beschrieben, ich muss auch immer nachschauen.
<fr00d> CloudHighwind: Wofür genau brauchst du die SysRQs?
<CloudHighwind> Ähm, normalerweise, wenn ich das zügig gedrückt habe, dann kamen viele Screenshotanfragen
<fr00d> Du hast ja gemeint, dass du dich von deinem Desktop auf dein Notebook verbindest, wie machst du das?
<CloudHighwind> Ähm, auf meinem Notebook ist der Desktop drauf.
<fr00d> Ah, ok.
<CloudHighwind> Also, Ubuntu 10.04 ist installiert mit graphischer Oberfläche
<fr00d> Also hast du dort eine Konsole offen? Oder wie gibst du die ein?
<fr00d> Normalerweise fangen dir grafischen Oberflächen die nämlich ab.
<fr00d> D.h. wenn du mit strg+alt+F1 erst auf eine Systemkonsole wechselst könntest du mehr Erfolg haben.
<CloudHighwind> Ach so
<CloudHighwind> Ah...
<fr00d> Nochmal die Frage: Wofür brauchst du die?
<CloudHighwind> Ähm, im wiki steht, man könnte auch im Grafikmodus ALT+DRUCK+K drücken, um die graphische Oberfläche neuzustarten. Und das will ich können, wenn die Graphik mal versagen sollte.
<CloudHighwind> Ich probier es gern sofort nochmal.
<fr00d> Mein erster Versuch, bei dem ich nur die Systempartition in den KVM geladen hab ist gescheitert, ich kann da keinen Bootloader rein basteln und die Partitionstabelle fehlt ja auch. Jetzt probiere ich grad mal den MBR per dd mit zu kopieren und etwas mehr Daten als die Systempartition mit zu nehmen. Mal gucken was dabei heraus kommt.
<fr00d> CloudHighwind: Hast du mal den Link zu diesem Wiki?
<CloudHighwind> fr00d:http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/notfall
<CloudHighwind> Seit Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope ist die Tastenkombination Strg + Alt + ⌫ deaktiviert. Die grafische Oberfläche lässt sich aber dennoch mit Alt + Druck + K beenden. Daraufhin wird sie normalerweise automatisch neu gestartet. Siehe hierzu auch Magic SysRQ.
<CloudHighwind> So steht es da
<CloudHighwind> Ich habe eine entf/s-abf Taste.
<CloudHighwind> Aber ich schaffe keinen Befehl in der grafischen Oberfläche + K damit. Nur im Terminal bekomme ich diesen Befel hin. Also gelingt es irgendwie nicht, dass s-abf Signal im System zu triggern
<fr00d> Schwierig, das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Eventuell hat der Notebookhersteller da etwas am Tastaturlayout gedreht.
<CloudHighwind> Die Genies von HP haben es mit SUSE ausgeliefert aber die Tastenbelegung verändert. 
<CloudHighwind> Oder wie
<CloudHighwind> Und jetzt habe ich mir doch allerernstens die Tastatur so verändert, dass die nächsten Buchstaben immer überschrieben werden. Da hab ich dann wohl auf einfg gedrückt oder? Und muss irgendwie den einfg Befehl nochmal machen, richtig?
<CloudHighwind> Oh, ich hatte mich nur verdrückt, alles gut :D
<CloudHighwind> Aber ich muss wohl bei HP anrufen
<CloudHighwind> Ich hasse Hotlines. Inkompetente Leute und teuer.
<fr00d> Ich habe hier ein x84_64 System und Flashvideos haben oft komische blinkende Felder in schwarz oder weiß, sodass es nicht wirklich viel Spaß macht sich das Video anzuschauen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das Problem beheben kann?
<fr00d> Es ist natürlich ein x86_64 System.
<koegs> fr00d: probier mal das PPA von sevenmachines: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/adobe_flash#64-Bit-Flash-Player-Preview
<sash_> Wird nicht generell vom 64bit-Flash abgeraten, weils nicht aktualisiert wird?
<CloudHighwind> fr00d: Kannst Du etwas zu xev sagen?
<fr00d> CloudHighwind: Was für eine Antwort stellst du dir denn auf diese Frage vor?
<CloudHighwind> fr00d: Tut mir Leid. Doofe Frage. Kann mir einer sagen, wie z.B. das Tastatursignal einer s-abf Taste aussehen muss?
<erhart> hallo
<erhart> hat jemand mal versucht nen natty kernel in lucid laufen zu lassen oder einen anderen neueren kernel 
<LetoThe2nd> erhart: was, wenn nun jemand "ja" antwortet?
<dAnjou> erhart: was bezweckst du mit der frage?
<LetoThe2nd> erhart: jetzt denkst du nochmal drüber nach, dann googlest du nach "metafrage" und "smart questions", und dann versuchst du's nochmal, ok?
<erhart> ich möchte wissen ob es jemand mal versucht hat und es dann stabil gelaufen ist, denn ich möchte einen aktuelleren kernel nutzen, weis aber nicht, ob man das bei ubuntu so leicht machen kann
<LetoThe2nd> erhart: siehe oben, und vielleicht magst du ja mal das lesen:
<LetoThe2nd> ,kernel? erhart 
<shetlandpony> erhart, Kernel ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel - Weitere Infos im query ...
<LetoThe2nd> ,mainline-kernel? erhart 
<shetlandpony> Sorry LetoThe2nd, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber mainline-kernel
<LetoThe2nd> erhart: da isser: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mainline-Kernel
<erhart> und ich weis immer noch nicht, ob das mal jemang versucht hat UND dann auch zufrieden damit war. 
<erhart> *jemand
<jwi> es gibt übrigens auch einen lts-backport-natty kernel, im moment noch in -proposed ...
<dAnjou> erhart: fragen wie diese sind nicht sehr angebracht im IRC, weil IRC sehr flüchtig ist. wenn du glück hast lesen deine frage hier n dutzend leute.
<dAnjou> erhart: sowas fragt man in foren. da ist es wesentlich langsamer und themen bleiben länger auf der "frontpage" sichtbar
<LetoThe2nd> erhart: weil die frage völlig unspezifisch ist. dann sage ich halt: "ja ich, und ich bin zufrieden". was hast du jetzt davon? nichts. was hab ich davon? mehr unspezifische fragen deinerseits. das wird mich nerven und dich nicht weiterbringen.
<LetoThe2nd> erhart: ergo: frage präzise ob der kernelwechsel bei einem spezifischen problem (das du ja wohl hast) gehofen hat und ob dabei nebenwirkungen auftraten. dann kriegst du vielleicht eine passende antwort.
<erhart> nein, dann weis ich, dass es generell funktionieren kann. und das ist auch alles was ich will, denn es könnte ja sein, dass ubuntu es generell nicht mag neuere kernels stabil zu unterstützen
<LetoThe2nd> erhart: gut, also es funktioniert generell.
<LetoThe2nd> wieder ein zufriedener kunde, nächstes ticket!
<k1l_> erhart: du wirst doch deine gründe haben, warum du den kernel willst, oder? warum probierst du es dann nicht aus? hast du btw mal in die wiki seiten geschaut, die dir gegeben wurden?
<erhart> super, dann werde ich es mal versuchen und wenn probleme kommen, dann kann ich immernoch in einem forum um hilfe bitten
<erhart> ja, aber die dort angebotenen kernel sind mir ein wenig zu schwammig formuliert und wenn ich schon einen neuen kernel will, dann auch einen der eher optimiert ist, daher werde ich zum einen den backport testen und wenn der nicht funktioniert, dann werde ich mir auch unter ubuntu einen eigenen machen
<deem> versionitis
<erhart> so mal gucken ob's geklappt hat und jwi danke für den tipp
<bauruine> sali. ist es möglich per isc-dhcpd ipv6 nameserver zu verteilen? 
<apollo13> ja
<bauruine> apollo13, aber wohl erst seit 4.x mit "option dhcp6.name-servers" wie ich gerade gesehen habe :-( 
<apollo13> das war ja nicht die frage^^
<bauruine> da hast du recht. danke 
<Yuma> hallo
<Yuma> gibt es eine möglichkeit, vor einem upgrade einzustellen, dass nur vorhandene dateien aktuallisiert werden?
<koegs> ?
<Yuma> also nix getauscht, gelöscht oder zugefügt?
<Yuma> ich bin jetzt leider gezwungen mein ubuntu von 9.10 zu aktuallisieren, doch ich will keine meiner programme oder einstellungen verlieren. dies ist mir beim letzten versuch passiert
<platoon23> moin
<LetoThe2nd> Yuma: einerseits backups machen, aber garantiern wird dir das keiner. ein upgrade baut immer viel um.
<ppq> Yuma: dann solltest du backups erstellen. wenn du im terminal auf 10.04 upgradest, wirst du afaik bei geänderten config dateien in /etc gefragt, ob du die alte version behalten möchtest, da kannst du auch "yes, all" wählen
<ppq> (im terminal --> mit 'sudo do-release-upgrade'
<koegs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<k1l_> Yuma: das sollte eigentlich nicht passieren. kann aber vorkommen. mit einem upgrade erhalten die programme neue updates und erhalten oder verlieren teilweise alte eigenschaften.
<Yuma> backups habe ich geacht, sonst hätt ich beim letzten mal nicht "mein" ubunut wiederherstellen können :-)
<LetoThe2nd> brav :-)
<Yuma> ubuntu
<koegs> habe letztens noch ein 9.10 -> 10.04 Upgrade gemacht, vorher halt Fremdquellen deaktivieren und nachher /etc/apt/ kontrollieren, garantiert kann aber keiner für gar nix :)
<Yuma> nun, ich werd mir mir 10.04 draufmachen, weil es lts ist und ich es länger nutzen kann, auch wenn ich dadurch keinen mutlitouch nutzen kann -.-
<Yuma> ok
<Yuma> leider bin ich nicht so linuxversiert und lern noch, doch mein letztes fiasko hat mich sehr vorsichtig werden lassen.
<ppq> aber gut dass du backups hattest, das unterscheidet dich von 90% der problemfälle hier :p
<ppq> naja, viel erfolg dann
<Yuma> danke, das kann ich gebrauchen :-)
<Yuma> blöd wird nur sein, gehts diesmal schief, kann ich kein 9.10 mehr machen und muss komplett neu installieren -.-
<Yuma> darum fragte ich nach der möglichkeit, ob man nur aktuallisieren kann ohne tiefgreifende veränderungen
<koegs> dafür hast du doch das backup... notfalls per "dd"
<Yuma> k
<dAnjou> mein rechner hat bluetooth. kann ich es so einrichten, dass er sich als A2DP gerät anbietet?
<dAnjou> meine frage
<dAnjou> beantworten
<dAnjou> jetzt
<jokrebel>  ok - nein - zufrieden?
<Olytibar> hm, Nautilus findet keine Samba-Shares mehr. Das Zeug, das ich mittels fstab eingebunden habe funktioniert jedoch bestens. Auch direktes Aufrufen des Servers/Shares funktioniert nicht (sowohl IPv4, IPv6, ZeroConf-name, hostname)
<mgolisch> von keinem server?
<dAnjou> jokrebel: weißt du es?
<dAnjou> vllt. hätte ich noch "wahrheitsgemäß" hinzufügen müssen
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Hab Deine Frage beantwortet (wie Du gefordert hast - jetzt). Mein "Nein" bedeutet: mir ist nicht bekannt, wie das gehen könnte. Was nicht heißt, dass es doch jemanden gibt, der Dir eine Lösung hat; aber halt nicht jetzt und sofort ;-)
<dAnjou> jokrebel: ich hab die frage aber so gestellt, dass dein nein mir sagt, dass es nicht geht .. absolut nicht. und nicht nur nicht aus deinem standpunkt. ich hab nicht gefragt, ob es jemand weiß, sondern ob es geht.
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Du wolltest aber um 15:16 nachdrücklich endlich eine Antwort…… </OT>
<_pingu> meineq tastaturq spinntq plötzlichq komplett.q fürq jedesq spaceq kommtq q q,q beiq strgq gehtq dieq systemüberwachungq auf...q wasqq tun
<koegs> pingu: mal tastatur aus und wieder eingesteckt oder ne andere probiert?
<_pingu> moment
<jokrebel> _pingu: Und schon neu gestartet?
<dAnjou> koegs: ich denke, die frage ist eindeutig. aber ich formuliers nochmal auf deine weise ;) : ich möchte als, dass der rechner als a2dp sink dient
<dAnjou> _pingu: mal gesäubert? ^^
<_pingu> jokrebel: ja
<koegs> dAnjou, vielleicht ist es hilfreich: http://www.hyperblog.de/hoergen.php/2010/06/28/bluetooth_a2dp_unter_kubuntu_10_04
<_pingu> koegs: andere tastatur geht. batterien austauschen ists auch nicht
<shetlandpony> koegs's url: http://tinyurl.com/6buzlfp | Bluetooth A2DP unter Kubuntu 10.04 
<_pingu> dAnjou: denke reinigen wird helfen. wie ich gerad sehe ich da etwas kaffee auf den platinen- (-:
<bullgard4> [Natty, Ubuntu Classic No Effects] Drücken der Taste F12 toggelt die Titelleiste des Fensters mit dem Fokus. Wie kann ich herausbekommen, woran die Taste F12 gebunden ist? System > Einstellungen > Tastenkombinationen listet F12 nicht auf.
<koegs> was soll da toggeln? O.o
<dAnjou> koegs, jokrebel: ich hab das hier gefunden, hat aber leider nicht ganz funktioniert (alles eingerichtet, aber kein ton zu hören)
<dAnjou> tjoar, pulseaudio mag nich mitmachen
<dAnjou> das geht immer flöten, wenn ich auf dem handy anfange abzuspielen
<dAnjou> höhö, "flöten" .. verstehta? *grins*
<Fuchs> bullgard4: wenn da metacity laeuft, was ich nun aufgrund fehlender Angaben einfach mal raten muss, dann:  /apps/metacity/*keybinding*/ in gconf. 
<bullgard4> Fuchs: Ja, es läuft MetaCity.
<Fuchs> bullgard4: dann siehe in gconf  (z.B. via gconf-editor) unter den genannten Pfaden (muessten zwei sein) nach 
<Fuchs> (rein am Rande: metacity hat nichts mit dem Wort city zu tun, schreibt sich dementsprechend auch metacity und wird auch nicht meta-city ausgesprochen  </randnotiz>) 
<bullgard4> Fuchs: Ich kann in /apps/metacity/general,  /apps/metacity/global_keybindings,  /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands und /apps/metacity/workspace names keinen Bezeichner »F12« entdecken. 
<Fuchs> das ist interessant. Kannst Du in dem Fall mal ausfuehrlicher beschreiben, was genau  " toggelt die Titelleiste des Fensters mit dem Fokus" bedeutet? Wird das Fenster dekorationslos?  (Also ohne Titelleiste und Rahmen) 
<bullgard4> Fuchs: Der Titelbalken des jeweiligen Fensters wird nicht dekorations. Vielmehr graut die Schrift in der Titelleiste aus. Beim nächsten Betätigen von F12 wird die Schrift wieder normal hell.
<bullgard4> s/dekorations/dekorationslos/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: Fuchs: Der Titelbalken des jeweiligen Fensters wird nicht dekorationslos. Vielmehr graut die Schrift in der Titelleiste aus. Beim nächsten Betätigen von F12 wird die Schrift wieder normal hell.
<bullgard4> Nicht nur die Schrift, sondern auch die 3 Symbole links.
<Fuchs> o.O 
<Fuchs> darf ich mal die Ausgabe von    xprop   auf das Fenster haben, in beiden Zustaenden? 
<Fuchs> ich wuerde zu gerne wissen was da mit dem Fenster passiert
<bullgard4>  /http://paste.ubuntu.com/628016/
<bullgard4>  /http://paste.ubuntu.com/628018/
<Fuchs> *seufz* 
<Fuchs> Tilda hat als Standardtastenkuerzel F12 zum Ein- und Ausfahren, 
<Fuchs> und man kann das so konfigurieren, dass das zwischen Fokus umschalten soll
<Fuchs> ich gehe in dem Fall wohl richtig in der Annahme, dass das ausschliesslich bei dem Tilda-Fenster passiert, oder? 
<bullgard4> Nein. Ich kann Tilda auf diesem Rechner nicht mit F12 ein- und ausschalten. Ich habe deshalb als Tastenkürzel dafür Shift+F12 programmiert.
<Fuchs> (resp. geht es natuerlich bei jedem Fenster, das verliert halt schlicht den Fokus, wenn man Tilda aktiviert, weil Tilda dann den Fokus bekommt) 
<Fuchs> dann schau mal, nachdem Du F12 drueckst, wo genau der Fokus liegt
<bullgard4> Es ist mit Tilda etwas umständlich. Ich wollte Dir die 2 Zustände zeigen: "Synaptic mit Fokus" und "Synaptic ohne Fokus". ich bin nicht sicher, daß das geklappt hat.
<Fuchs> hat es nicht
<Fuchs> die xprop Ausgabe war auf tilda
<Fuchs> anyway, 
<Fuchs> xprop -id `xprop -root | grep _NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW\(WINDOW\) | awk '{print $5}'`
<Fuchs> das muesste rein theoretisch Daten zu dem aktiven Fenster ausgeben
<Fuchs> pruef mal die Ausgabe in beiden Zustaenden 
<Fuchs> wobei natuerlich das Fenster sofort wieder den Fokus bekommt wenn Du da reinklickst, ergo machst Du ein 
<Fuchs> sleep 5; xprop -id `xprop -root | grep _NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW\(WINDOW\) | awk '{print $5}'`
<Fuchs> und drueckst dann F12 und wartest 4 Sekunden 
<bullgard4> Fuchs: Woraufhin soll ich denn die Ausgabe in beiden Zuständen prüfen? (Ich bin mit xprop nicht vertraut.)
<Fuchs> das Fenster, welches dieses Verhalten zeigt
<Fuchs> aber wir machen das nun erstmal anders: probier mal obiges 
<Fuchs> und zwar wenn es geht in den naechsten 5 Minuten, dann bin ich naemlich ewg 
<bullgard4> Ja. Moment...
<Kebap23> hallo Leute, ich versuche gerade meinen Surfstick online zu bekommen. Hab schon unter Netzwerkverbindungen / Mobiles Breitband ein Profil eingerichtet, aber wie kann ich jetzt verbinden?
<Fuchs> Kebap23: einfach auf die entsprechende Verbindung klicken im Networkmanager
<Fuchs> Kebap23: der muesste in Deinem Systray rumliegen und bei einem Klick darauf eine Liste an Verbindungen anzeigen, mitunter die frisch eingerichtete
<Fuchs> ,networkmanager? Kebap23 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber networkmanager
<Fuchs> ,network-manager? Kebap23 
<shetlandpony> Kebap23, Network-Manager ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Network-Manager - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bullgard4> "Syntaxfehler beim unerwarteten Wort `)' "
<Fuchs> bullgard4: Deine Shell ist doof.  Versuch   xprop -id `xprop -root | grep _NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW(WINDOW) | awk '{print $5}'`
<Fuchs> bullgard4: und wenn sie das auch nicht nimmt, dann halt xprop -id `xprop -root | grep _NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW | awk '{print $5}'`
<Kebap23> Fuchs: Dort sehe ich viele Wlan-Verbindungen, aber nicht diese mobile Verbindung.
<christoph_> Hi, kann man bei Ubuntu einstellen, dass es beim Verbinden zu einem bestimmten Wlan-Netz ein bestimmtes System-Proxy einstellen soll?
<Fuchs> Kebap23: das ist schlecht, die sollte da sein 
<Fuchs> christoph_: kann man, nennt sich networkmanager dispatcher, 
<Fuchs> ,network-manager? christoph_ 
<shetlandpony> christoph_, Network-Manager ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Network-Manager - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> da nachlesen unter genanntem Stichwort 
<bullgard4> " _NET_WM_STATE,: no such atom on any window."
<Olytibar> Ich versuche gerade, Lubuntu 11.04 zu installieren. checksums vom DL sind ok, habe bereits mehrfach auf USB gepackt. Beim Installieren tritt der Fehler auf: (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system. Interessanterweise hat es das erste mal beim Booten funktioniert, anschließend bereits ein dutzend mal nicht.
<Fuchs> bullgard4: das hatte ich dann befuerchtet ... gut, ueberlegen wir, wie wir eine dumme Shell zur Mitarbeit zwingen koennen ...
<Fuchs> bullgard4: bessere Idee: 
<Fuchs> bullgard4: sleep 5; xprop -id `xprop -root | grep "_NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW(WINDOW)"        und dann F12 druecken, so, dass es auftritt 
<Fuchs> bullgard4: und dann noch einmal im anderen Status
<Fuchs> bullgard4: beides gibt eine Zeile aus in Form von   _NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW(WINDOW): window id # 0x2200012
<Fuchs> bullgard4: und dann rufst Du       xprop -id  0xtollezahlvonoben   auf 
<LetoThe2nd> Olytibar: was für ein system ist das in etwa? und sind sonst probleme mit livecds bekannt?
<bullgard4> Das Kommando verlang immer noch eine Eingabe. ich kann es nicht beenden. (Vorher war mir das möglich.)
<bullgard4> Das Kommando xprop verlangt immer noch eine Eingabe. ich kann es nicht beenden. (Vorher war mir das möglich.)
<Fuchs> das sleep oben sagt, dass es vorher 5 Sekunden warten soll. Machst Du das? 
<Fuchs> heh
<Fuchs> bullgard4: sleep 5; xprop -root | grep "_NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW(WINDOW)"     
<Fuchs> so rum 
<Fuchs> da war von vorher noch ein  xprop -id zu viel, die wollte es dann haben, ja
<bullgard4> Ja, die 5 s hatte ich abgewartet.
<Fuchs> ja, da lag noch ein xprop -id  rum von vorher
<Fuchs> das muss weg, die ID geben wir ihm dann im zweiten Schritt manuell 
<christoph_> und wie kann ich nun die Proxy-Einstellung ändern?
<sash_> christoph_: gnome-network-settings?
<christoph_> achso, das http_proxy, oder?
<sash_> jo, an sich schon.
<Fuchs> christoph_: zum Bleistift ueber eine Umgebungsvariable, an die sich geschaetzte 90% der Programme halten
<Fuchs> ,proxy? christoph_ 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss nichts ueber proxy, ich assoziiere aber Apache modproxyhtml, Apt-Proxy, squidGuard und up-imapproxy damit
<Fuchs> hrm 
<sash_> Du müsstest da sogar verschiedene Profile einrichten können
<Kebap23> Fuchs: Mit lsusb sehe ich den Huawei, aber im Netzwerk Manager werden nur Kabel- und Funknetzwerke gelistet. Wie kann ich die mobile Verbindung da anzeigen / aktivieren?
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Proxyserver?highlight=Pw%20Tbaustell%20Zproxy  << da
<Olytibar> LetoThe2nd: älterer ASUS Laptop mit AMD Turion64, 512MB Ram
<Fuchs> bei "Alternative Verfahren" 
<Fuchs> Kebap23: kann sein, dass Dein nettes Huawei Ding zuerst via usb_modeswitch auf Modem getrimmt werden muss
<LetoThe2nd> Olytibar: ok, dann ists nicht das was ich meine.
<bullgard4> Das gibt aus: "_NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW(WINDOW): window id # 0x4000004 "
<Kebap23> Fuchs: ok. Woran sehe ich, ob das nötig ist?
<Fuchs> Kebap23: im Internet.  http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/umts-huawei-e220-im-netzwerk-manager-nicht-ge/   << zum Beispiel 
<Fuchs> bullgard4: genau. Und nun sollte das eigentlich zwei verschiedene Zahlen ausgeben, 
<Kebap23> danke
<Fuchs> bullgard4: je nach dem ob dieser Effekt mit dem grau gerade auftritt oder nicht
<Fuchs> bullgard4: das grau bedeutet naemlich meist, dass das Fenster seinen Fokus verloren hat. Und der Befehl oben gibt aus, welches Fenster (die ID davon) gerade den Fokus hat 
<Fuchs> bullgard4: ergo muessten die beiden Zahlen unterschiedlich sein.  Da die Konsole aber ziemlich automatisch den Fokus bekommt, wenn Du reinklickst, arbeiten wir mit dem sleep. 
<Fuchs> und wenn der Drucker da draussen endlich fertig ist verschwinde ich und wuensche noch viel Erfolg. 
<bullgard4> (Zwischenbemerkung: Ich habe eben beim Window von Synaptic bemerkt, daß das Betätigen von F12 toggelt zwischen der Titelleiste und dem letzten in ihm verwendeten Paketnamen.)
<miri> o
<bullgard4> Fuchs: In beiden Togglezuständen gibt xprop dieselbe Zahl aus: "window id # 0x4000004".
<miri> hi
<Fuchs> bullgard4: und das ist in beiden Faellen das Fenster von synaptic? 
<bullgard4> Ja.
<Fuchs> (nachzupruefen mit  xprop -id 0x4000004) 
<Fuchs> bullgard4: passiert dieses Verhalten nur in diesem Fenster oder in allen beliebigen? 
<bullgard4> Muß ich prüfen.
<Fuchs> waere eine gute Idee
<Fuchs> wenn es nur da auftritt, dann kannst Du den Entwickler davon kontaktieren und fragen, was das genau ist 
<deem> wie kann ich denn eine ausgabe nach benutzung einer while schleife mit grep oder sed weiterverabreiten?
<christoph_> kann mir da jemand helfen, ich kapier das nicht.. ;)
<bullgard4> Meine Prüfung mittels 'xprop -id 0x4000004) ' hat in beiden Synaptic-Zuständen dieselbe (lange) Ausgabe ergeben.
<bullgard4> (Beim Konfigurationseditor toggelt F12 zwischen der 'Titelleiste und dem letzten aktiven Eintrag im Dateibaum in der linken Pane.)
<bullgard4> Das eben Geschriebene : "(Beim Konfigurationseditor toggelt F12 zwischen der 'Titelleiste und dem letzten aktiven Eintrag im Dateibaum in der linken Pane.)" ist falsch! vielmerh
<bullgard4> Das eben Geschriebene : "(Beim Konfigurationseditor toggelt F12 zwischen der 'Titelleiste und dem letzten aktiven Eintrag im Dateibaum in der linken Pane.)" ist falsch! Vielmehr sind gleichzeitig linke Pane und Titelleiste ausgegraut oder beide normal dargestellt.
<schlumpf01> in welcher datei werden denn iptables regeln gespeichert?
<deem> wie kann ich das hier so filtern, dass ich nur die ip ausgegeben bekomme? cat Dokumente/interne\ systeme.txt | while read host; do host $host; done;
<ppq> schlumpf01: sehr unterschiedlich.. das sind oft einfach nur shellscripte mit einer reihe von iptables aufrufen. insofern ist das nicht so wichtig
<bullgard4> Fuchs: Ich habe eben den Test mit dem Konfigurationseditor wiederholt. In beiden F12-Zuständen wird ausgegeben: "window id #4000004".  Scheinbar ist das Ergebnis unaghängig davon, welches Programm gerade den Fokus hat.
<schlumpf01> es hat jemand ne portfreigabe angelegt, aber ich hab kein plan wo
<ppq> schlumpf01: hm, sollte man als administrator schon wissen eigentlich :p
<ppq> schlumpf01: bei mir ist es bspw. /etc/init.d/firewall - es bietet sich an, das als init script zu machen
<mgolisch> schau halt ob da ein initscript ist fuer firewall
<dakira> was muss ich beachten, um in einem chroot-jail netzwerk-zugriff zu haben? ein bekannter fragt mich gerade.. hat wget und die entspr libs in jail kopiert, kann aber nichts downloaden weil domains nicht aufgeloest werden innerhalb des jails
<mgolisch> bzw ob ufw benutz wurde oder sowas
<schlumpf01> ufw
<ppq> dakira: resolv.conf?
<schlumpf01> ?
<mgolisch> dakira: naja ne resolv.conf wo nen nameserver drin steht
<mgolisch> sonst wird das nix
<mgolisch> schlumpf01: das ist son iptables frontend von ubuntu
<mgolisch> sudo ufw status
<mgolisch> sagt das was?
<christoph_> Hi, kann man bei Ubuntu einstellen, dass es beim Verbinden zu einem bestimmten Wlan-Netz ein bestimmtes System-Proxy einstellen soll?
<dakira> ppq, mgolisch: war mein erster gedanke.. geht aber immer noch nicht..
<ppq> christoph_: man kann im networkmanager scripte angeben, die dann ausgeführt werden sollen bei verbindung. da könntest du einfach die proxy env variabeln setzen
<mgolisch> dakira: was sagt er denn?
<ppq> christoph_: vielleicht kann der das auch direkt, musst mal doku wälzen
<mgolisch> ppq: das bringt aber ja nix, denn nix was du aus dem panel startest etc hat dann dieses env
<christoph_> nein, ich kann nicht 'einfach' die variablen setze, ich kann das nicht
<mgolisch> weil das panel hat ja dann nicht diese umgebungsvariable und kinder davon auch nicht
<dakira> mgolisch: in die richtung "unable to resolve host".. jetzt muss mein bekannter leider weg bevor ich ihm sagen konnte, dass er mal testen soll direkt eine IP im Netz anzupingen..
<mgolisch> was geht ist in irgend ner datei das einfuegen die deine shellconfig soured und halt die progs dann aus nem terminal starten
<mgolisch> denn diese komischen gconf proxy settings beachtet ja auch nicht jedes programm
<mgolisch> es gibt da leider keine wirklich gute loesung zu dieser proxy sache
<ppq> hrm
<mgolisch> zumindest wuerde mir spontan nix einfallen
<Kebap23> Fuchs: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/USB_ModeSwitch hat mir geholfen, den Stick von seiner Funktion als Laufwerk zu einem Netzwerk-Gerät umzuswitchen
<leszek> hi
<vectory> hi
<mgolisch> hi
<Hootch> Hi, kennt jemand ein http log analyzer tool, welches standalone mit gui daherkommt?
<black_> moin alle
<black_> kann  man gnome3 unity irgend wie ein neues theme verpassen ?
<sash_> gnome3 != unity
<black_> ja ja, sorry O.o
<k1l> sollte aber bei beiden gehen. musst dich nur entscheiden, was du da nutzt
<black_> wie geht`s ? :D
<black_> wie wo ? 
<k1l> black_: konkrete frage mit infos = gute antwort
<black_> grrr.... okay . unity theme änden wie ?
<mobida> #boost
<k1l> einstellungen-erscheinungsbild würde ich jetzt mal raten
<black_> okay nicht das was ich gerade erwartet hab aber es geht, danke nochmal :D
<Tecardo> hallo
<Tecardo> wie kann ich bei xchat einen verbindung machen zu einem server der nicht in der liste sit ?
<Tecardo> ist
<Frickelpit> Tecardo: leg den server neu an in der netzwerkliste
<Tecardo> habe ich schon
<Tecardo> der steht aber nicht zu auswahl bei verbinden
<Frickelpit> und?
<Frickelpit> du sollst ihn ja auch neu hinzufügen
<Tecardo> ist drinnen -.-
<Tecardo> aber nicht in der liste. 
<Tecardo> des macht irgendwie auch keinen sinn...
<Tecardo> das er in der liste ist nur weil ich ihn neu hinzufüg xD
<k1l> in der liste stehen nur netzwerke. die server musst du dann unter "editieren" hinzufügen
<leszek> hi
<cedoa> hallo zusammen
<cedoa> ich habe ein problem mit lampp und netbeans
<cedoa> ich habe gemäß der installationsanleitung lampp ins /opt/lampp extrahiert. netbeans akzeptiert den /opt/lampp/htdocs  pfad leider nicht als workspace da mir schreibrechte fehlen. wie muss ich vorgehen, um mit chmod -R die rechte zu setzen? muss ich vorher den besitzer oder so ändern?
<ralf_> sers,,,Hallo,,,,ich habe ein Problem,und weiß nicht wie ich es beheben kann? Wäre nett wenn mir einer helfen könnte
<ralf_> E: Der dpkg-Prozess wurde unterbrochen; Sie müssen manuell »sudo dpkg --configure -a« ausführen, um das Problem zu beheben.
<ralf_> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<jokrebel> ralf_: Und hast Du den Befehl mal ausgeführt?
<ralf_> ich weiß gr nicht wie ich das machen soll
<ralf_> sorry
<ralf_> den Befehl ausführen lach wie das geht
<ralf_> ????
<hdp> In einen Befehlsinterpreter, auch Shell genannt, eintippen.
<ralf_> vielleicht bin ich zu alt dafür...
<Fuchs> ralf_: Alt+F2, gnome terminal. Da geht ein Fenster auf. Da schreibst Du den Befehl rein und drueckst Enter. 
<Fuchs> ralf_: bitte hier im Chat hingegen nicht zu haeufig enter druecken, Zeilen, die nur aus ? bestehen, sind sehr stoerend
<jokrebel> ralf_: Terminal öffnen - Den Befehl eintippen - Enter drücken
<cedoa> hallo, habe ein problem: wenn ich den speicherort von xampp gemäß der ubuntuusers wiki ändere, bekomme ich im browser einen 403 seitenfehler
<cedoa> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XAMPP?highlight=Pw%20Tbaustell%20Zlampp#Speicherort-aendern
<shetlandpony> cedoa's url: http://tinyurl.com/69dgc6w |        XAMPP › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<cedoa> shetlandpony: habe ich gerade auch entdeckt, klappt leider nicht ganz
<cedoa> habe zum testen eine php datei mit einem echo befehl ins ~/workspace geschoben, bekomme einen zutritt verweigert fehler! 
<ralf_> ich habe es können beheben vielen Dank,und netten Abend mercie und wechhhh
<cedoa> shetlandpony: noch da?
<shetlandpony> Sorry cedoa, ich weiss nichts ueber noch da, ich assoziiere aber Firefox Surfstation und Internet_Explorer damit
<Wedelwolf> shetlandpony ist ein bot.
<cedoa> na super
<cedoa> der einzige der mir hilft ist ein bot :-D
<cedoa> naja dann gehe ich ins forum
<Tecardo> hi
<seann> moin
<seann> wollte nur mal sagen, überall steht wenn ich gnome3 installiere, dann geht kein unity mehr
<seann> bei mir läuft unity und gnome3 parallel
<apollo13> schön für dich, aber nicht wirklich
<apollo13> es mag zwar rennen ist aber alles andere als optimal…
<Tecardo> naja, es läuft bei mir nicht anders, ausnahme: die maus läd angeblich immer ;)
<seann> apollo13, warum sollte es nicht optimal laufen? bei mir wollte gnome3 erst nicht starten, dann hatte ich xfce installiert und dann lief alles mit einem mal
<apollo13> looooooooool
<seann> weiß zwar nicht woran es liegt, aber ich werde es nochmal von grund an testen
<apollo13> daran sicher nicht
<seann> apollo13, nein, ich weiß auch nicht woran, aber ich habe alles nach anleitung von der gnome3 seite gemacht und dennoch kam ich nach dem login in die gnome3 sitzung wieder in den login-screen
<apollo13> die gnome3 seite ist nicht fürs ubuntu ppa gedacht, dass da einiges putt ist ist bekannt ;)
<seann> apollo13, kannst du mir vllt eine deiner meinung nach richtige anleitung empfehlen?
<apollo13> für gnome3? kein ubuntu verwenden…
<freq9> Ich habe heute morgen Ubunut (11.04) installiert und nach einem Neustart lande ich nun immer in einer BusyBox.
<freq9> Was mach ich nun?
<leszek> freq9 den fehler den du bekommst mal genauer benennen
<k1l> das gnome3 aus dem ppa nutzt und verändert daten, die auch unity nutzt. deswegen geht entweder unity oder gnome3. ab 11.10 wird auch gnome3 als normales paket zur verfügung stehen
<freq9> leszek: naja, ich sehe keinen fehler, ich lande lediglich in einer busybox
<leszek> freq9 gibts in der busybox nicht ne log in /var/log ? 
<freq9> ne, nur /var/lock :(
<freq9> aber es gibt dmesg, mal schauen
<freq9> brr... kein less, nano, vim oder so -.-
<jokrebel> gn8
<D-F3NS> nabend
<D-F3NS> hat von euch einer evtl die 11.04 aufm netbook?
<apollo13> magst ne ordentliche frage stellen?
<D-F3NS> jo sicher
<k1l> ,wf? D-F3NS 
<shetlandpony> D-F3NS: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<D-F3NS> Warum braucht Firefox ~20 secs zum starten?
<D-F3NS> cpu ist so gut wie immer auf 100% wenn FF rennt
<k1l> weil du nur nen atom drin hast und sicher drölf plugins erst laden müssen
<apollo13> k1l: nicht drezehn?
<D-F3NS> jo, mir ist aufgefallen, dass der crap plugin-container immer gern oben in der liste steht(mit top)
<mgolisch> use links
<apollo13> das liegt aber nicht an ff
<apollo13> der kann nix dafür dass flash crap ist^^
<D-F3NS> mag zwar evtl auch ein wenig am lvm mit dmcrypt liegen, aber das sollte nicht so sehr ins gewicht fallen
<k1l> D-F3NS: verschieb mal den .mozilla zu .mozilla-backup und starte dann den ff neu. dann kannst du sehen obs an den plugins oder sonstigen einstellungen liegt
<apollo13> D-F3NS: auch ner atom cpu zieht das einiges
<D-F3NS> k1l,  werd ich direkt mal testen
<D-F3NS> apollo13,  jo schon klar, win xp läuft allerdings ohne probleme (auch voll encryped)
<mgolisch> truecrypt oder wie?
<D-F3NS> jo
<apollo13> D-F3NS: verschlüsselung != verschlüsselung
<mgolisch> k
<apollo13> was nicht heißen soll das dmcrypt lahm ist aber der vergleich hinkt
<D-F3NS> jo das ist klar. benutzte diese konstelation aber nicht nur auf diesem system hier
<D-F3NS> macht halt nur probs mit dem netbook
<mgolisch> jo das hat halt am wenigsten resourcen von allem
<mgolisch> darum wohl
<D-F3NS> darum kam die frage, ob jmd. die 11.04er auf nem netbook installed hat
<D-F3NS> sozuagen als kleiner vergleich
<mgolisch> nee hab das nur auf meinem ion htpc
<k1l> D-F3NS: von verschlüsselung war eben keine rede
<mgolisch> aber nix mit verschluesselung oder so
<k1l> auf dem netbook hier läuft das so wie es soll. ohne verschlüsselung. ohne viele plugins.
<katze0602> Hi kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben ich will über mein HTC 7 HD Android Handy mit ubuntu ins internet ich habe nur keine Ahnung wie^^ hab was rumprobiert aber ich kenne mich bei linux noch nciht so aus woollte ja jett damit anfangen
<apollo13> aufm netbook hier läuft so wie es soll, verschlüsselung + plugins :
<apollo13> s/:/:þ
<apollo13> katze0602: wlan tethering
<apollo13> wobei htc drau ich zu dass sie das rausgepatcht haben^^
<katze0602> also ich hatte eig mal nen surfstick ders fritte und unter windoof habe ich halt wie gerade mein handy als modem mit dem internet stick
<D-F3NS> k1l,  jo das stimmt. habe die info allrdings nachgereicht
<k1l> katze0602: du musst dich da bei android umschauen, wie du und ob du das da freigeben kannst. wenn das läuft kannst du dein ubuntu wie nen normales wlan verbinden
<katze0602> wlan??
<k1l> katze0602: stichwort: "3g mobile hotspot"
<D-F3NS> mich interessierten auch eher richtwerte, wie es laufen sollte bezügich der startzeit des FF
<apollo13> ja wlan :þ
<mgolisch> muss man nen app fuer installieren normal
<apollo13> nein
<D-F3NS> hab keinen vergleich, daher die frage...
<katze0602> nicht usb?möglcih?
<mgolisch> zumindest bei meinem g1 mit 2.2 ist sowas nicht eingebaut
<apollo13> mgolisch: stock android kanns auf jeden fall
<mgolisch> oder ich war zu bloed es zu finden
<katze0602> also ich kann in meinem sagen internet für computer freigeneb
<katze0602> freigeben
<apollo13> nimm wlan ist einfacher ;)
<mgolisch> glaub da brauchste dann son treiber fuer mit usb
<mgolisch> gibts aber sicher anleitungen zu
<mgolisch> mal gegoogelt?
<D-F3NS> apollo13, was für ne cpu hast du drin? und vorallem was hast du crypted? ( swap,root,home | also alles bis auf boot)
<katze0602> das problem ist halt das ich nciht weiss wie ich lnux klar mache das diese usb verbindung der intet zugang ist weil ubuntu erkennt zwar usb aber nciht das das mein inet modem ist
<freq9> ouch, es scheint, dass ich eine zeile in die falsche datei geschrieben habe :)
<apollo13> D-F3NS: mit alles mein ich alles, und cpu ist nen schizophrener atom der glaubt er wäre mehr als er ist
<katze0602> ja habe gegooglet udn ichts gefudnen
<katze0602> gefunded
<apollo13> irgendwo um die 1.6ghz wenn ich mich recht erinnere
<katze0602> gefunden das problem ist  wahrscheinlich auch dass ich nicht 100% weiss was ich googel fragen soll damt ich sinnfolle hits bekomme
<apollo13> katze0602: settings -> wireless & networks -> tethering & portable hotspot -> usb tethering, ohne das geht nix…
<D-F3NS> apollo13,  hmmm
<D-F3NS> apollo13,  wie lange braucht der fuchs denn so pi maldaumen?
<apollo13> 2 sekunden
<apollo13> aber hey, ssds ftw ;)
<D-F3NS> ach ....
<D-F3NS> du .. du .....
<D-F3NS> grml
<D-F3NS> ;p
<mgolisch> katze0602: mach doch einfach das mit dem wlan das ist einfacher
<k1l> naja, dann mach ich mal meine tabs wieder zu. zumal das htc hd7 eh nen win7 gerät ist. und wer da android draufballert sollte schon wissen wie man tether benutzt
<apollo13> *double facepalm*
<apollo13> wer haut ihn^^
<freq9> kann ich die partitionen, mit denen ich momentan arbeite neu formatieren, oder muss ich die dafür umounten?
<bekks> Selbstverständlich musst Du sie unmounten.
<D-F3NS> wo kann ich im 11.04 unnützes grafikgedöns ausstellen? systemeinstellungen - erscheinungsbild ist da nicht sonderlich hilfreich
<freq9> bekks: hmpf, in der busybox kann ich die nicht formattieren
<bekks> Warum nicht?
<k1l> ,ccsm? D-F3NS 
<shetlandpony> D-F3NS: Mit dem CompizConfig Einstellungs-Manager #kurz: ccsm, engl.: CompizConfig Settings Manager# lassen sich die visuellen Effekte von Compiz bis ins kleinste Detail einstellen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CompizConfig_Einstellungs-Manager
<freq9> bekks: hab kein fdisk oder so
<mgolisch> brauch man auch nicht
<mgolisch> eher mkfs.foo
<bekks> Mit fdisk kann man auch nicht formatieren.
<mgolisch> aber das ist im initramfs wohl auch nicht drin
<mgolisch> oder was auch immer du da grad hast
<D-F3NS> k1l, ccsm macht keine probs mit unity?
<freq9> jo, initramfs
<mgolisch> nim dir doch nen livesystem und mach es damit
<freq9> kein fdisk, kein mkfs.*
<freq9> beim live-system bekomme ich nen schwarzen screen mit nem mauszeiger
<acidspoon> hi
<D-F3NS> hi
<mgolisch> mal sehen ob gnome3 abgeht in natty
<mgolisch> :)
<acidspoon> kennt jemand von euch ein gutes ocr programm?
<D-F3NS> ocr?
<mgolisch> zeichenerkennung
<acidspoon> ja, quasi schrifterkennung für engescannte dokumente
<acidspoon> eingescannte
<D-F3NS> nope kenne ich ned - würde mich aber auch interessieren :)
<k1l> acidspoon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Texterkennung_(OCR)
<k1l> da sollten erstmal genug programme genannt werden :)
<mgolisch> freq9: dann benutze anderen einstellungen? oder melde dich da an nem terminal an, oder nim nen gescheites ding, sowas wie grml oder so
<bekks> sysrescuecd
<mgolisch> jo das auch gut
<k1l> D-F3NS: unity nutzt compiz. also ist ccsm erstmal die erste wahl
<k1l> D-F3NS: und im planeten auf uu.de bekommst du auch einige anleitungen dazu
<acidspoon> aber eine empfehlung für ein ocr habt ihr nicht?
<D-F3NS> k
<freq9> mgolisch: andere einstellungen? ich komme ja nicht einmal so weit, dass ich irgendwas einstellen kann. ich klicke auf "try ubuntu" und dann wirds schwarz und ich habe nurnoch einen cursor, aber ich sehe nichts anderes.
<mgolisch> jo nim halt was ohne x11
<mgolisch> willst ja nur was formatieren :)
<k1l> freq9: welche graka hast du denn verbaut? da scheint es ja zu hapern
<freq9> k1l: ich hatte die live-cd schonmal laufen, aber seitdem ich ubuntu installiert habe kommt bei der live-cd immer nur schwarz
<freq9> k1l: nur bootet mein ubuntu nicht richtig und ich lande in ner busybox
<mgolisch> freq9: sagt er warum?
<mgolisch> und warum soll formatieren von der partition irgendwas daran aendern?
<mgolisch> davon bootet es auch nicht..
<mgolisch> :)
<freq9> juhu, fehlermeldung: "evms_activate is not available"
<freq9> mgolisch: ich würd die installation gerne nochmal durchführen. manchmal hilfts
<apollo13> waah…
<maxx0r> hey. ich such nen mediaplayer, den es für linux und windows gibt (ohne wine) und der folgendes unterstützt: wenn ich 50 lieder in ner playlist hab und beim 33. an position 01:30 den player aus mach, wird beim neustart die playlist wieder geladen und lied 33 ab 01:30 weiter abgespielt. vlc unterstützt es ja leider nicht...
<nevchen> maxx0r:  das sind aber  viele ansprüche auf einmal ;)=
<maxx0r> mehr anforderungen hab ich auch net an den player, sollte sehr schlicht sein und playlisten unterstützen..
<maxx0r> nevchen: ich zähl 2 :P
<maxx0r> ich versteh net, wieso die vlc-leute des bis heute net eingebaut haben.. im forum gabs den request auch öfter
<freq9> noch einen fehler gefunden. in einer UUID war ein bindestrich zuviel
<freq9> ha! das sieht schonmal gut aus :)
<freq9> das wars! ich bin drin!
<nevchen> maxx0r:  mein favorit für linux ist audacious, aber, ob der deine anforderungen unterstützt bzw. ob es eine windows variante gibt weiß ich leider nicht
<freq9> bin raus :) danke euch
<DEM2> nabend. hab mit dem ccsm rumgespielt. nun fehlt die unity oberfläche. sehe keine menüleiste, nur den desktop. hab zwar die einstellungen zurückgesetzt, allerdings ohne erfolg. wie kann ich ccsm starten um es noch mal zu versuchen?
<DEM2> alt+f2 zum ausführen funzt leider nicht
<ge_ro> hi
<ge_ro> wie bekomme ich ein iso auf meinen usb stick "gebrannt"
<DEM2> Falls noch wer mal das Prob haben sollte. Da ich im laufenden system nicht auf die console kam, hab ich die wiederherstellungsconsole benutzt und da dann unity --reset. gab zwar einige fehler, aber die oberfläche läuft wieder
<DEM2> hi ge_ro 
<DEM2> steht auf der ubuntu seite wie es geht
<DEM2> oder such alternativ nach unetbootin
<ge_ro> ich habs mit dem vorinstallierten tool iso-creator-gtk ausprobiert, da kann ich aber das iso file nicht öffnen..?!
<ge_ro> why ever
<ge_ro> usb-creator-gtk
<DEM2> im ubuntu hab ich es auch schon gemacht, ging ohne probs mit dem startmedienersteller
<ge_ro> ja das ist der ja
<ge_ro> aber da will er das iso nicht laden
<bekks> Was ist denn die Meldung, beim Versuch es zu laden?
<ge_ro> garkeine
<DEM2> sicher, dass das image keine fehelr hat?
<ge_ro> schon
<DEM2> im zweifelsfall noch mal laden
<ge_ro> jo
<ge_ro> wie finde ich herraus ob meine cpu 64 oder 32 bit kann?
<DEM2> kA :)
<DEM2> was für eine ist es denn?
<frostschutz> ge_ro: ein Blick in /proc/cpuinfo sollte helfen
<ge_ro> btw isoinfo: Unable to find Joliet SVD
<ge_ro> das ist die fehlermeldung
<DEM2> wieder was gelernt, thx for the hint frostschutz 
<ge_ro> clflush size	: 64 cache_alignment	: 64
<ge_ro> kling nach 64, oder?
<mgolisch> du suchst das lm flag
<mgolisch> wenn das da auftaucht ist die cpu 64bit
<DEM2> btw. wenn ich den rechner herunterfahre. melden sich einige "dienste?" mit ..... OK, ...... OK etc... ich sehe dort immer nen fehler, ist leider zu schnell weg. in welchem log sind diese einträge vozufinden
<ge_ro> habs wieder runtergeladen, geht aber immer noch nicht....
<ge_ro> kann ich nicht mit cdrecord auf nen usbstick schreiben?
<DEM2> ge_ro,  versuchs einfach mit http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<DEM2> hatte es zuvor mit dem tool von der ubuntu homepage versucht gehabt, damit ging es gar nicht. unetbootin funzte direkt
<CalebRipley> ge_ro, cdrecord dürfe dafür allgemein ungeeignet sein, da es wirklich für's brennen von Daten zuständig ist.
<ge_ro> so, das hat geklappt
<ge_ro> danke
<DEM2> yw
<peter___> hi
<SirDidi> moin!
<SirDidi> ich suche ein terminal programm mit dem man terminiert jabber nachrichten verschicken kann
<SirDidi> hab leider den namen vergessen :(
#ubuntu-de 2011-06-17
<SirDidi> gefunden :) meinte sendxmpp
<Cyber1005> huhu will unter wine ein programm unter einen virtuellen bildschirm von der winecfg laufen lassen aber es wird nur klein in der linken oberen ecke angezeigt. wie bekomme ich es in vollbild hin unter wine?
<Fr4gg0r> was warn das fürn drecks java update, dass ubuntu mir vorhin angedreht hat - jetzt will eclipse nicht mehr -.-
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu  Classic (No effects)] Ich habe kein Applet »Indicator Applet Session« mehr. Wie kann ich es wiederherstellen? (Ubuntu Classic (No effects))
<bullgard4> [gelöst]
<Nahab> morgen zusammen...gibt es ein tool. womit man auslesen kann, wieso ubuntu so langsam ist?.... das starten dauert so lange etwa 2 minuten... bei der vorherigen installation  dauerte es nur paar sekunden, dann habe ich ubuntu gekräscht, habe die festpatte formatiert dann xp  wieder wie vorher xp unstalliert und danach ubuntu, nur passiert jetzt was komisches, das ich 3 tage zur installation brauchte, weil bei der installation d.h  ubuntu
<Nahab>  zeigte mir das bootmenue mit "ubuntu installieren" und klickte es an und der bildschirm blieb schwarz
<Nahab> oder frierte ein irgendwann klappte es dann mal...jemand ne ahnung was das sein konnte? <Ende>
<demlak> ich würd ram checken.. und HDD..
<Nahab> demlak, zeigt noch volle größe an
<Nahab> Festpaltte wird ok sein, weil xp ja super läuft
<demlak> beides keine argumente
<Nahab> demlak, wie checke ich die unter ubuntu?
<demlak> ubuntu cd reinlegen.. und dann beim bootmenü memtest wählen
<demlak> und für die festplatte... GOOGLE FRAGEN
<Nahab> demlak,  ok und kann ich den ramtest auch unter ubuntu machen bin gerade am aktualisieren und das scheint zu dauern demlak 
<demlak> nein
<Nahab> oki dann mache ich das gleich mal danke erst mal
<demlak> dein ram is doch grad in nutzung und damit zum teil belegt.. wie soll man dann den ram komplett testen?
<Nahab> dem is richtig (ich hirni :-)
<bullgard4> Wie kann ich ermitteln, an welches Programm meine F12-Taste gebunden ist in Ubuntu Classic (No effects)? Ich habe einen Testuser installiert. Dort gibt es diese Tastenbindung nicht. Ich habe im Configuration Editor durchsucht /apps/metacity. Ich habe xwininfo und xrestop eingesetzt.
<bullgard4> Nahab: Bist Du noch da?
<Fuchs> bullgard4: du kannst noch die holzhammermethode nehmen,
<Fuchs> bullgard4: also in deinem home ein rekursives grep nach f12 starten und dann warten
<Fuchs> (grep -iR f12 *)
<Nahab> bullgard4, ja bin ich
<Fuchs> wird auch reihenweise Mist liefern, aber irgendwo wohl auch die gesuchte Konfiguration
<bullgard4> Fuchs: Ich werde Deinen Rat folgen (aber ein bißchen später). --  Danke!
<bullgard4> Nahab: Du mußt systematisch vorgehen! WinXP funktioniert jetzt?
<Fuchs> da bin ich dann auf Arbeit, viel Erfolg.  (und geduld, ein rekursives grep wird lange dauern, wenn man die ordner nicht einschränkt)
<Nahab> bullgard4,  ja xp ohne probleme
<bullgard4> Nahab: Daraus kannst Du schließen: Deine Hardware ist in Ordnung! --  Was ist im Moment Dein wichtigestes Problem? Das langsame Booten?
<Nahab> also es sind 2 probleme wobai ich das booten an erster stelle stecken will... nach dem booten dauert der desktopaufbau auch länger als gewohnt
<Nahab> bullgard4, 
<bullgard4> Nahab: (Ich bin dabei, für Dich zu recherchieren.) Moment bitte...
<Nahab> is ok :-)
<bullgard4> Nahab: Du kannst Das Programm bootchart installieren, um die Ursache herauszufinden. Synaptic: ". Synaptic: "A boot sequence auditing and chart generator: bootchart allows you to audit the boot sequence of your computer and generate a pretty chart of the processes run, including how long they took and how much CPU and I/O they used. The auditing is performed by adding a script to the top of...
<bullgard4> ...your initramfs which lives inside is own tiny filesystem during the boot process and monitors the rest of the system booting".
<Sysopa> moin, ich habe ein Problem mit KDE in Verbindung mit Pulseaudio und "abgehakten" Systemklängen - also offenbar ein Prioritäten-Problem, obwohl *reichlich* Systemresourcen zur Verfügung stehen - ohne Pulse tritt das Problem nicht auf, selbst mit aktiven Jackd mit <7ms Latenz und voller CPU Auslastung sind die KDE Klänge sauber... da aber alles andere sauber klingt, scheint das eine Wechselwirkung mit KDE und Pulse zu sein...
<Nahab> bullgard4, dootcharts wo kann  man das runterladen...im softwarecenter finde ich es nicht
<Nahab> bullgard4,  doch, habs
<bullgard4> Nahab: Wenn der Desktopaufbau auch länger als gewohnt dauert, so liegt das daran, daß Du Dein System schlecht konfiguriert hast. Den Hauptschuldigen solltest Du mittels bootchart eingrenzen und dann ermitteln können. Wenn Du genug Erfahrung hast, finden sich auch Hinweise dazu in ~/.xsession-error. Wenn Du nicht ausreichende Erfahrung hast, dann solltest Du das nopasten und um Hilfe bitten.
<bullgard4> Nahab: Welche Ubuntu-Version verwendest Du? Hast Du Synaptic installiert?
<Nahab> bullgard4, das ist ja das problem ich bin anfänger " ja gähn...ich glaube das hört ihr soooo oft"
<Nahab> bullgard4,  ich hab 10.10 synaptic hab ich
<bullgard4> Nahab: Es gibt aber immer wieder erfahrene Ubunteros, die auch Anfängern helfen. Also brauchst Du deswegen nicht zu gähnen.
<Nahab> bullgard4, jetzt stellt sich nur die frage wie konfiguriert man nachträglich das schlecht konfigurierte richtig 
<bullgard4> Nahab: In Synaptic findest Du das Paket »bootchart«. 
<bullgard4> Nahab: Wahrscheinlich liegt bei Dir ein grober Fehler vor. Den gilt es herauszufinden und dann zu beseitigen.
<bullgard4> Nahab: Bitte istalliere mittels Synaptic das Paket »bootchart«.
<Nahab> ja wie gesagt ich habs ich habe beide installiert bootchart autiding und bootchart visiualisation welchen soll ich nehmen
<bullgard4> Nahab: Ich selbst habe bisher nur bootchart verwendet. 
<bullgard4> Nahab: Wenn ich das richtig lese, dann stellt pybootchartgui das Ergebnis von bootchart nur in anderem Ausgabeformat dar. Interaktiv. ich weiß nicht, ob Dir das viel Erkenntnisgewinn bringt.
<Nahab> bullgard4,  ok, installiert ist es aber wie finde ich es jetzt, hab mal nachgeschaut aber nichts gefunden
<bullgard4> Nahab: Du mußt den Rechner neustarten. Dann erzeugt bootchart eine Datei, die ein Diagramm des Bootvorgangs enthält: nach rechts ist aufgetragen die Zeit seit dem Boot-Beginn, von oben nach unten die Startzeitpunkte der einzelnen Programme. Die findest Du mittels '~$ sudo updatedb' und danach '~$ locate bootchart'.
<bullgard4> Nahab: Du sagst, Du bist Anfänger. Wie lange benutzt Du schon Linux und Ubuntu?
<Nahab> etwa 2 jahre
<bullgard4> ok. Wenn Dir die Analyse mittels Bootchart zu schwer ist, dann gibt es eine Alternative für Anfänger: Dann liegt wahrscheinlich ein grober Fehler in Deiner Konfiguration vor. Dann nopastest Du ~/.xsession-error und /var/log/dmesg.0 . Dann mußt Du aber einen geduldigen Helfer finden, der bereit ist , diese langen Logs zu analysieren (was auch ihn Zeit kostet).
<Nahab> achso
<Nahab> ok ich starte erst mal neu und dann muß ich mich um meine kinder kümmerndanke erstmal die befehle hab ich mir aufgeschrieben
<bullgard4> Nahab: Ok. --  Viel Spaß mit Ubuntu!
<Nahab> thx und cu
<netAction> Ist die obere Leiste im Unity nur bei mir nach dem letzten Update hellgrau geworden?
<bullgard4> Ich benutze kein Unity.
<apollo13> kann mir jemand erklären warum ich "eth0: no IPv6 routers present " bekomme? Das Netzwerk hat ipv6 routers, als resultat davon schickt linux jetzt kein RS -> fail
<apollo13> schick ich die RS selbst ist alles iO
<usch> schönen guten morgen! ich lege gleich mal los: eine neue festplatte komplett mit truecrypt formatiert (/dev/sdb, nicht die partition /dev/sdb1) und möchte diese nun mit einem dateisystem versehen, da ich unter truecrypt "none" ausgewählt hatte. ich habe das schon 2x gemacht und weiß leider nicht mehr, wie. irgendwie gab es nach passworteingabe ein unverschlüsseltes device unter /dev/mapper/truecrypt0, auf das man dann mkfs.xxx ausführen konnte.
<LetoThe2nd> usch: wenn ich raten müsste: truecrypt --help oder ähnliches abfeuern und nach dem manuellen befehl zum mappen suchen.
<CalebRipley> Gibt es Pakete die ihre Binaries in /usr/local/(s)bin ablegen oder kann ich die Ordner ohne Bedenken für meine Skripte nutzen (und damit auch die Ordner backuppen)?
<LetoThe2nd> CalebRipley: mir ist unter ubuntu noch nie was unter /usr/local/bin begegnet, aber das ist natürlich keine allgemeingültige aussage, nur ne beobachtung.
<geser> nein (sofern die Pakete ordentlich gebaut sind), ja
<geser> CalebRipley: ^^
<LetoThe2nd> geser: schön formuliert.
<netAction> Bei mir auch nichts.
<dAnjou> CalebRipley: nutz doch ~(bin
<CalebRipley> :-D Danke. Man kann ja nur von ordentlich gepackten Ordnern ausgehen ^^
<dAnjou> *~/bin
<netAction> Du solltest aber die Scripte woanders haben und backuppen, nach /usr/local/bin nur Softlinks
<dAnjou> der is in der bashrc oder bash_profile auch so vorgesehen
<dAnjou> afair
<CalebRipley> dAnjou, das ist etwas ungünstig für meine root-Skripte und ich würde ganz gern den $PATH von root nicht ändern.
<geser> CalebRipley: /usr/local ist für die lokale Installation reserviert, da hat ein ordentliches Paket nichts verloren
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: ja, aber nur wenn das zeug für einen einzelnen benutzer gedacht ist.
<dAnjou> LetoThe2nd: das stand ja nich so genau in der frage ;)
<shrekk> moin
<CalebRipley> geser, genau das hatte ich gehofft ^^. So kann man das System schön ordentlich anpassen :-)
<CalebRipley> dAnjou, da ist was dran. Aber für meinen localen Benutzer hab ich schon n extra usr (unwissentlich hab ich da auch n extra local erstellt, was ich dann aber demnächst mal bereinigen werd)
<netAction> CalebRipley: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?mode=filename&suite=natty&section=all&arch=any&searchon=contents&keywords=sbin+usr
<shetlandpony> netAction's url: http://tinyurl.com/625zzfu | Ubuntu -- Package Contents Search Results -- sbin usr
<netAction> CalebRipley: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?mode=filename&suite=natty&section=all&arch=any&searchon=contents&keywords=bin+usr
<shetlandpony> netAction's url: http://tinyurl.com/642b6v2 | Ubuntu -- Package Contents Search Results -- bin usr
<netAction> Da siehst du, dass kein Paket Dateien in /usr/local/(s)bin enthält.
<netAction> Ob die Installer Dateien erzeugen, ist natürlich nicht ersichtlich.
<MeMyself> Weiß jemand wo das Ubuntu Live System die Festplatten einbindet?
<netAction> MeMyself: Ja sicher, dafür ist es da.
<CalebRipley> netAction, Danke ^^. Was würde für dich dann noch dagegen sprechen die Scripte und Programme direkt dort ab zu legen?
<netAction> CalebRipley: Kannst es auch einfacher haben: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?mode=filename&suite=natty&section=all&arch=any&searchon=contents&keywords=local+usr
<shetlandpony> netAction's url: http://tinyurl.com/5t49hff
<MeMyself> ist es irgendwo in /etc/mnt?
<usch> LetoThe2nd: habs nun herausgefunden: truecrypt --filesystem=none /dev/sdX
<usch> LetoThe2nd: (für eventuelle spätere fälle ^^)
<netAction> MeMyself: Kannst du die nicht einfach anklicken? Dann kommen sie nach /media. Aber erst dann. Sie müssen erst gemountet werden.
<netAction> CalebRipley: Weiter spricht nichts dagegen.
<CalebRipley> netAction, gut :-)… ein Ordner ganz für mich allein *freu xD
<LetoThe2nd> usch: für eventuelle spätere fälle wär die optimale lösung, wenn du es kurz im wiki vermerkst :-)
<netAction> Ist die obere Leiste im Unity nur bei mir nach dem letzten Update hellgrau geworden?
<netAction> Hab voll das Retro-Design seit heute.
<CalebRipley> netAction, meinst du dieses Win9x-Feeling?
<C_A_M> moin
<C_A_M> ist eventuell jemand anwesend der mir dabei helfen könnte mir mein phpmyadmin erneut zu installieren? ich habe beim ersten versuch leider wieder einmal einen fehler gemacht den ich nicht wieder geradegebogen bekomme.
<mgolisch> apt-get remove phpmyadmin --purge && apt-get install phpmyadmin ?
<netAction> CalebRipley: Eher Sparc Solaris oder sowas.
<C_A_M> ohne --purge habe ich schon versucht
<netAction> Purge ist wichtig.
<netAction> Sonst änderst du nichts.
<C_A_M> aha, das kenne ich noch garnicht
<C_A_M> das versuch ich sofort einmal
<C_A_M> sicherlich ohne & oder ?
<netAction> Die && sind zum Aneinanderhängen der Befehle. Brauchst du nicht, gib sie einzeln ein.
<C_A_M> aha also führe ich so zwei befehle hintereinander aus, das kannte ich auch noch nicht
<CalebRipley> netAction, naja ok, zu der Zeit hab ich noch mit Windows gelebt. Ich vermute dann mal, dass Unity bei dir das GTK+-Layout nicht geladen hat. Das Problem hatte ich öfter.
<CalebRipley> C_A_M, Das besonders schöne daran ist, dass wenn der erste Befehl sich fehlerhaft beendet, dann wird der zweite nicht ausgeführt.
<C_A_M> aha, danke.  das werd ich mir gleich mal notieren
<C_A_M> kann es sein das der fehler bei mir das konfigurieren der db mit dbconfig-common war ?
<CalebRipley> netAction, Ich glaube gnome-settings war für das Laden des Layouts zuständig. Zumindest hatte GTK+ auch in fvwm den Gnome-Style, wenn ich das gestartet hatte.
<netAction> CalebRipley: Hab gerade mit dem neuen Update gtk installiert und neu gestartet, jetzt gehts.
<netAction> Mit SSD dauert das nicht mal eine Minute. So geil.
<C_A_M> wenn ich nicht irre hatte ich damit vor nem halben jahr schon einmal ein problem
<netAction> C_A_M: Ich weiß ja nicht, wie bei dir die Datenbank aussieht. Wenn es die normale MySQL auf dem selben Rechner ist, ist die Installation super einfach.
<CalebRipley> *neid* will auch eine. Meine derzeitige Systemplatte hat nur 4MB Cache und ist tierisch langsam… die war eigentlich nie fürs System gedacht.
<netAction> 110 Euro 64GB
<koegs> ,ot? an alle
<shetlandpony> an alle: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<netAction> Lohnt sich, macht wahnsinns Spaß.
<claw> hat bash soetwas wie cin bei C++? möchte gerne 2 variablen definieren wenn das script gestartet wird
<C_A_M> das irrsinnige ist das ich das damals bei meinem ersten versuch auch fehlerfrei beim ersten versuch geschafft hatte, nur konnte ich das nie wiederholen
<netAction> koegs: sorry
<CalebRipley> koegs, auch von mir sorry
<CalebRipley> claw, du willst also einem Bash-Skript Parameter übergeben oder willst du während es läuft eingaben machen?
<LetoThe2nd> claw: entweder halt gleich als parameter übergeben -> $1, $2 usw, oder ansonsten mit read, glaub ich.
<claw> ja mit read geht es
<claw> danke
<C_A_M> mist, wieder Not Found
<C_A_M> The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server.
<mgolisch> zur not mach halt mal sudo dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin
<mgolisch> mal sehen ob er diesen konfigurations kram dann nochmal fragt
<C_A_M> bin schon wieder kurz davor ubuntu noch einmal neu zu installieren. danke, das versuch ich mal
<netAction> C_A_M: Du musst in /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf noch den Alias setzen.
<netAction> z.B: Alias /intern-phpmyadmin /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<netAction> Dann ist dein phpmyadmin unter /intern-phpmyadmin erreichbar.
<netAction>  "apache2ctl restart" nicht vergessen.
<C_A_M> mit dem befehl fragt er die konfig noch einmal ab welches ich aber schon ein paar mal gemacht habe. aha, dann schau ich mir die datei mal an
<C_A_M> die datei ist dort nicht vorhanden
<netAction> dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin
<netAction> Dann sagen, dass du Apache hast.
<netAction> Ist aber nur aus der Erinnerung, hab phpmyadmin das letzte Mal vor zwei Monaten installiert.
<netAction> Oder probier einfach mal "Alias /intern-phpmyadmin /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<netAction> in deiner /etc/apache2/sites-available/blaseite
<netAction> Einfach diese Zeile.
<C_A_M> die datei hab ich auch nicht
<C_A_M> dort hab ich nur eine default und default-ssl
<netAction> Irgendwas wird in dem Verzeichnish schon sein.
<netAction> Ja dann die default
<netAction> Wie die Datei heißt, ist egal.
<netAction> Es werden alle in dem Verzeichnis alphabetisch sortiert und interpretiert.
<usch> LetoThe2nd: done.
<LetoThe2nd> usch: thx
<usch> welches dateisystem empfehlt ihr für eine externe festplatte? ext3? ext4?
<netAction> ext4
<Fuchur_> usch: Wenn Du sie auch für andere Betriebssysteme verwenden möchtest FAT (vfat) ansonsten ext4
<netAction> FAT ist aber schon echt scheiße.
<Fuchur_> netAction: Ja
<Fuchur_> netAction: Aber was soll man machen bei Windows? NTFS wär mir unter Linux zu riskant und ext ist unter Windows nur mit Schmerzen zu benutzen.
<LetoThe2nd> (wie kann man überhaupt ne aussage treffen, ohne dass derjenige auch nur annähernd den einsatzzweck spezifiziert hat oder ob es besondere anfroderungen gibt...)
<usch> Fuchur_: ich erinnere mich, irgendwann mal gelesen zu haben, dass ext4 noch nicht so stabil ist. hat sich das inzwischen geändert?
<usch> (win ist egal ^^)
<sash_> "NTFS wär mir unter Linux zu riskant" *hüstel* *quatsch*
<netAction> usch: eben
<sash_> usch: jede Distribution nutzt ext4 als Default-FS. Was sollte uns das sagen?
<LetoThe2nd> usch: ext4 ist stabil, kann aber von einigen älteren distributionen (sprich: kernels) nicht gelesen werden.
<netAction> Wenn das Dateisystem crasht, sind die Daten eh weg.
<sash_> Auch Quatsch
<sash_> Was ist denn hier heute los?
<Fuchur_> usch: Ich würd sagen ext4 ist stabil genug auch für Server/Produktivsysteme. Aber klar, wenn Du exteme Sicherheitsanforderungen hast, ist ext3 vielleicht besser. Sagen zumindest einige.
<LetoThe2nd> netAction: bitte unterlasse einfach mal das halbinformierte FUD-gequatsche.
<C_A_M> will einfach nicht
<netAction> C_A_M: Du kommst nicht auf die Seite mit phpmyadmin?
<usch> sash_: wohl wahr...
<C_A_M> genau
<usch> LetoThe2nd, Fuchur_: ok, ich werde es nehmen ext4 nehmen :)
<LetoThe2nd> usch: wenn du keine grossen dateien hast (> 4GB), gibts nicht wirklich nen grund ext4 zu bevorzugen, ansonsten ist es deutlich besser.
<C_A_M> apache läuft
<netAction> Sonst setze einen Softlink von /usr/share/phpmyadmin auf /var/www/phpmyadmin
<C_A_M> wie funktioniert das genau ?
<usch> LetoThe2nd: bei großen dateien ist es besser? habe ich...
<netAction> ln -s /usr/share/phpmyadmin /var/www/phpmyadmin
<netAction> Oder umgekehrt?
<LetoThe2nd> usch: dann wohl *tendenziell* ext4.
<usch> :)
<LetoThe2nd> usch: wenn dich die hintergründe interessieren, kannst dich ja mal zum thema "extents" belesen.
<Fuchur_> ext4 hat signifikante Vorteile, wenn es um Dateisystemcheck geht. Das ist deutlich schneller.
<usch> LetoThe2nd: ok
<usch> netAction: ln -s <target> <link name>
<netAction> Genau. Sage ich ja fast. :-)
<C_A_M> als terminalbefehl ?
<netAction> Genau falschrum.
<netAction> C_A_M: Ja.
 * Fuchur_ hat sich immer schon gefragt, warum bei ln die Reihenfolge umgekehrt ist wie bei cp, mv usw.
<C_A_M> also In -s /var...... /usr
<Fuchur_> Naja, kommt wohl auf die Sichtweise an :-)
<usch> Fuchur_: cool. das sollte man ja auch öfter mal machen. ich habe mir vorgenommen, dass es mir nicht nochmal passiert (vor vielen jahren, mit ntfs), dass alle meine daten flöten gehen.
<netAction> C_A_M: Genau
<LetoThe2nd> usch: dass daten "flöten" gehen hat nichts mit fsck oder nicht zu tun, nur mit keinen/zuwenigen backups.
<C_A_M> ok
<usch> Fuchur_: zu ln: dito
<usch> Fuchur_: ach moment, eigentlich ist es doch genau richtig rum
<deem> wenn ich per "mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt" versuche eine windows partition zu mounten, bekomme ich immer folgenden Fehler: http://pastebin.com/UkDiNKrQ
<netAction> LetoThe2nd: Für FAT gibt es Tools, die bei komplett geschrotteten Tables rausholen, was noch zu retten ist. Für EXT4 und NTFS ist mir sowas nicht bekannt.
<usch> LetoThe2nd: auch wahr. die sind auch neben der auswahl des "richtigen" dateisystems auf der todo/doing-liste.
<deem> kann man das irgendwie berichtigen. per google hab ich bis jetzt immernur deisen fehler in zusammenhang mit leuten gefunden, die versucht haben /dev/sda zu mounten
<mgolisch> deem: filesystem kaputt?
<mgolisch> oder du verwendest die falsche partition
<C_A_M> dann kommt befehl nicht gefunden
<LetoThe2nd> netAction: und das hat bitte was mit nem fsck zu tun?
<deem> mgolisch: weiß ich nicht. ich hoffe nicht
<deem> mgolisch: es gibt nur diese partition
<netAction> LetoThe2nd: Nichts
<mgolisch> deem: windows -> chkdsk
<LetoThe2nd> deem: 1) windows booten 2) chkdsk 3) hoffen
<LetoThe2nd> netAction: also was hat dann dein statement mit meinem zu tun?
<C_A_M> das ist doch zum mäuse melken
<deem> na dann hoffen wir mal
<claw> wie könnte ich folgende echos in bash zu einer zeile machen ? echo "ibase=16; $var1"|bc; echo "."; echo "ibase=16; $var2"|bc; 
<sash_> Und image -> testdisk. was ich vor dem  chkdsk machen würde
<sash_> bzw. image, chkdsk und dann mal weiter gucken
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: also deem ist lange genug hier um den satz mit den backups zu kennen. wenn nicht, hat ers nicht anders verdient.
<sash_> Man kanns ja nochmal erwähnen. Ich kann ja auch mal nett sein. Sonst muss ich mir anhören, dass ich gemein zu ihm bin :P
<vectory> claw: eine teile output oder eine zeile in der kommandozeile?
<vectory> echo -n gibt keinen zeilen umbruch aus
<vectory> alternative zu bc weis ich grad nicht
<LetoThe2nd> claw: z.b. alles zusammen in backticks *könnte* gehen.
<vectory> echo -x \x${ARG1}.\x${ARG2}
<vectory> vllt
<C_A_M> vielen dank an alle für den versuch zu helfen. ich mach schicht für heute, ich seh schon den wald lauter bäume nicht mehr
<vectory> oops, ich meinte echo -e, aber das macht aus hexcodes die character, die der hexcode representiert
<claw> will nicht so recht klappen
<CalebRipley> echo -e ist allgemein für regular expressions gedacht. Damit funktioniert also auch \n für nextline.
<vectory> das ist keine regex, das sind escape characters
<CalebRipley> echo -e "text\n text in nächster zeile"
<vectory> da man könnt auch so machen
<vectory> echo "text
<vectory> text"
<vectory> gestern gelernt :)
<CalebRipley> vectory, hast recht. Danke… 
<CalebRipley> Ist natürlich noch schöner ^^
<vectory> wie kann ich sudo so einstellen, das es bei jedem kommando nach passwort fragt und es nicht für 5 minuten speichert
<vectory> könnt jetzt google fragen, aber wenn ich schonmal hier bin
<vectory> ,sudo
<vectory> ,sudo!
<sash_> ,sudo?
<shetlandpony> Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<claw> ,cowsay?
<shetlandpony> Sorry claw, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber cowsay
<vectory> is das sowas wie piglatin oder löffelsprache?
<claw> Defaults timestamp_timeout = 0
<claw> in /etc/sudoers 
<claw> Default werden durch komma getrennt
<jokrebel> hi
<fr00d> Moin!
<fr00d> Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich in Dia die Möglichkeit hab Pfeile mit Objekten über mehrere Ebenen zu verbinden?
<vectory> was is dia?
<vectory> kann man damit flowcharts erstellen? sowas such ich
<fr00d> vectory: Ja, damit geht das super.
<fr00d> Das ist ein sehr nettes Vektorgrafikprogramm.
<vectory> war wirklich unmöglich fpr mich mit gimp oder inkscape ein enfaches rechteck zu zeichnen und das n paarmal zu kopieren
<vectory> hab mit graphviz rumgespielt, aber der ouput war nich so berauschend
<fr00d> Nimm dia, und nimm dir ein paar Stunden Zeit, um auch etwas in die Tiefen zu gehen. Es macht wirklich viel Spaß.
<fr00d> Nur leider hat es wie ich gerade gemerkt hab auch seine Grenzen.
<fr00d> Aber so langsam werden wir hier offtopic... ;)
<vectory> soll ich dia oder dia-normal starten?
<vectory> dia läuft coole sache das
<deem> ,ot? jungs
<shetlandpony> jungs: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<vectory> jaja
<vectory> M)
<vectory> ;)
<deem> ,jaja? vectory 
<shetlandpony> vectory: "jaja" ist eine im deutschen Sprachraum weit verbreitete Abkuerzung und beutet im uebertragenen Sinne: "Leck mich am Arsch"
<CalebRipley> ,ot? deem ;-)
<shetlandpony> deem -): Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<szal> man könnte für das "jaja" auch einfach aus dem ersten Werner-Film zitieren ;) -> "Was heißt hier 'jaja'?  'Jaja' heißt: 'Leck mich am Arsch!'" *gg*
<szal> und vor allem: was bitte heißt 'beutet'?
<k1l> können wir bitte die ganz Bot- und Offtopic-Geschichte nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic verlegen? danke
<Nahab> bull
<Nahab> bullgard4,  noch da?
<bullgard4>   Nahab Ja.
<Nahab> hab das eigentliche Problem noch nicht gefunden, hab aber aber ne menge mit StartUp-Manager geschaft
<Nahab> bullgard4, einfach alle Häckchen weg und die Bildschirmauflösung ein wenig höher gestellt
<kempo> guten tag 
<Nahab> bullgard4,  hab gedacht, falls es dich interessiert
<Fuss-im-Ohr> mahlzeit
<dakira> frage: ich kann mir mit find ja Dateien anzeigen lassen, die bspw. in den letzten 7 Tagen geöffnet worden sind. funktioniert das auch bei NTFS Partitionen? Also sind auch dort die "atimes" gespeichert?
<vectory> eunfach mal ausprobieren?
<vectory> einfach*
<vectory> mir zeigt er in nautilus für meine ntfs partition jedenfalls zugriffszeiten
<dakira> vectory: ja.. seh ich auch gerade ;)
<fr00d> Wie kann ich meinem Audacious beibringen, dass er das System daran hindern soll in den Standby zu gehen solange er Musik spielt?
<vectory> google gibt erstmal nix brauchbare
<vectory> +s
<fr00d> Joa, deshalb frag ich ja hier. ;)
<vectory> vllt hat audacious dafür keine option
<vectory> dann gehts net so einfach
<vectory> transmission torrent app kann das :)
 * szal schaltet Standby-Funktionen grundsätzlich ganz aus (Desktoprechner, der braucht keinen Strom sparen ;))
<mgolisch> plugin dafuer schreiben
<mgolisch> alternativ startscript
<vectory> wie macht man das per script?
<mgolisch> mit dbus-send ?
<vectory> passend dazu, wie kann man von cli in suspend oder hibernate gehen (10.4), die scripts dafür funken bei mir nicht
<mgolisch> das funktioniert ja so das diese inhibit funktion der powermanager dbus schnittstelle aufgerufen wird damit eben verhidnert wird das der powermanager den pc in standby schickt
<fr00d> mgolisch: Hast du ein Beispiel wie ich dem dbus sage, dass er nicht in suspend gehen soll? Ich finde nur Skript, die den Rechner in den Suspend schicken. Ich bräuchte einen Schalter womit ich das an, bzw. ausschalten kann.
<apollo13> du kannst dem screensaver SimulateUserActivity schicken
<apollo13> dann wird aus suspend wohl auch nix^^
<apollo13> oder schick dem sessionmanager ein Inhibit mit 'PreventStandby'
<apollo13> (unter der annahme dass du gnome verwendest)
<apollo13> und nen UnInhibit nachschicken wenn audacious beendet wird
<mgolisch> jo musst halt gucken wo das momentan drin ist
<mgolisch> da hast sich soviel genaerndert in lezter zeit
<apollo13> im SessionManager is es
<mgolisch> okay das war frueher in dem gnome-screensaver dingens
<apollo13> kA, kann sein dass es noch immer ist, aber Sessionmanager klingt passender ;)
<sebwolf> hallo
<sebwolf> ich hab schon im internet gesucht aber nichts passendes gefunden
<sebwolf> und zwar möchte ich eine datei mit ubuntu one synchronisieren, diese aber nciht in den Ubuntu One ordner verschieben
<sebwolf> die einzige möglichkeit ist doch dann den ordner, der die datei enthält, zu synchronisieren
<PolitikerNEU> hardlink oder so?
<fr00d> sebwolf: Wohin willst du die denn synchronisieren?
<sebwolf> einfach mit ubuntu one, damit ich sie dann über des web-frontend abrufen kann
<sebwolf> so habs jetz mit hardlink gemacht
<sebwolf> funktioniert
<sebwolf> vielen dank
<sebwolf> bis bald vllt
<deem> mit einem hardlink o_O
<vectory> hardlink auf ein verz im ubuntu one verzeichnis
<vectory> glaub ich
<joschi> hardlinks auf verzeichnisse sind nicht möglich
<deem> er meinte sicherlich softlinks
<Erroneous-Nickna> kennt sich hier jemand mit nvidia grafikkarten und hdmi aus?
<deem> ,mf? Erroneous-Nickna 
<shetlandpony> Erroneous-Nickna: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<deem> ,frag? Erroneous-Nickna 
<shetlandpony> Erroneous-Nickna: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Erroneous-Nickna> nein, ich spar mir nur gerne arbeit weil wenn sowieso keiner helfen kann wäre es ja unnötig das ganze problem zu schildern
<deem> falsch
<deem> wir sind hier im irc
<deem> frag halt einfach
<BuZZ-T> Erroneous-Nickna: das weiß man in der Regel erst, wenn man die Frage gehört hat
<Erroneous-Nickna> es is keine frage es ist mehr ein problem, aber gut ich fang an
<BuZZ-T> gut, dann ist die Frage "wie lös ich das Problem?" ^^
<Erroneous-Nickna> ich hab eine nvidia geforce 7600 LE unter 11.04 via hdmi an einen TV angeschlossen, sound über hdmi funktioniert mit den nvidia treibern nicht, wenn ich die benutz spielt der tv auch über klinke keinen sound ab, mit den experimentellen treibern bekomm ich aber sound via analogkabel + bild über hdmi, nur das bild friert sobald ich mit xbmc ein video öffne ein, wie löse ich nun dieses problem? ;) ich hoff es is einiger
<deem> ,512? Erroneous-Nickna 
<shetlandpony> Erroneous-Nickna: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<deem> Erroneous-Nickna: wenn du aber bild per hdmi hast und eine soundkarte onboard oder per pci eingebaut hast sollte das doch funktionieren. ich hab hier zb einen monitor per dvi und einen per hdmi eingestöpselt und sound bekomm ich von meiner soundkarte
<Erroneous-Nickna> ja aber es ist ein tv, dem muss ich sagen hdmi2 bekommt den sound von der soundbuchse, funktioniert auch, aber nich mit den propritären treibern, da zeigt er das bild an spielt aber keinen sound ab
<Erroneous-Nickna> wenn ich an den gleichen stecker im pc kopfhörer anschließe geht der sound aber
<Erroneous-Nickna> unter windows überträgt die graka via hdmi normal auch sound aber bei ubuntu halt nich
<solcero> Hallo, schau mir gerade einen Cronjob an wo jemand 01 */1 * * * eingetragen hat. Kann mir bitte wer sagen was */1 bei der Stunde bewirkt? Kenne das nur von Minuten.
<fr00d> solcero: Es bewirkt genau das selbe. Führe den Job pro Stunde einmal aus.
<fr00d> Es ändert sich nur die Einheit.
<solcero> ok danke
<koegs> 1 * * * * hätte auch gereicht oder?
<fr00d> Erroneous-Nickna: Hast du ein HDMI Kabel, das am anderen Ende einen Adapter hat, der dann einmal in die Grafikkarte geht und einmal in die Soundkarte?
<fr00d> koegs: Ja, das tut auch.
<deem> Erroneous-Nickna: das is doch egal. wenn du dem fernseher sagst bild gibts von hdmi ton per chinch, dann bleibt der rest doch beim pc
<Erroneous-Nickna> nein 2 extra kabel
<fr00d> Manche Leute wollen das aber speziell sagen, dass es einmal ausgeführt wird, weil die andere Schreibweise vielleicht nicht gut lesbar ist. Oder es wurde gedebugt und */1 für gut empfunden, statt z.B. */2 oder */3. ;)
<fr00d> Erroneous-Nickna: D.h. HDMI vom Fernsehere an die Grafikkarte und Sound Ausgang vom Rechner zu Soundeingang am Fernseher, richtig?
<fr00d> Ist das eine normale Klinkebuchse?
<Erroneous-Nickna> deem: das komische ist aber das wen ich den sound an meine pc boxen statt dem tv anstecke kommt da ton raus, sobalds in den fernseher geht nicht mehr
<fr00d> Erroneous-Nickna: Hast du im Menü deines Fernsehers mal nachgeschaut ob du diese Buchse überhaupt in Zusammenhang mit dem HDMI Eingang nutzen kannst oder ob die nur z.B. für den Scarteingang verwendet wird?
<fr00d> Erroneous-Nickna: Genau, deshalb such mal den Fehler im Fernseher. ;)
<fr00d> Der Ton an deinem Rechner scheint ja zu funktionieren.
<mgolisch> normal geht da nur sound per hdmi
<fr00d> Oder ist das ein optisches Kabel am Fernseher, sodass unter Windows deine Klinkebuchse am Rechner ein optisches Signal für den Sound aussendet, aber unter Linux du ein anderes Sounddevice auswählen müsstest?
<Erroneous-Nickna> fr00d: ja ich habe diese soundbuchse dem entsprechenden hdmi des tv's zugeordnet, das geht auch mit dem experimentellen grafikkartenteiber von ubuntu wunderbar, nur sobald ich die nvidia treiber installiere tritt das problem auf, und diese brauche ich
<fr00d> Erroneous-Nickna hat ja gemeint, dass es unter Windows scheint es so tut, d.h. der Fernseher müsste das können.
<deem> Erroneous-Nickna: dann liegt das problem definitiv an deinem fernseher
<Erroneous-Nickna> hdmi + nvidia treiber = garkein sound
<solcero>  fr00d: interessant ist das genau diese crontab nur von 10 uhr bis 23 uhr ausgeführt wird udn die restliche zeit nicht. ich versteh dann nicht warum.
<fr00d> Erroneous-Nickna: Langsam, lass uns nochmal zusammenfassen: Du bekommst Sound, wenn du PC Boxen anschließt. Allerdings ist dein Problem der "experimentelle" Treiber, der dafür funktioniert, aber du willst andere Funktionen nutzen, die nur der NVIDIA Treiber mitbringt bei dem das aber nicht funktioniert?
<Erroneous-Nickna> hdmi + experimenteller treiber = sound via klinke
<Erroneous-Nickna> ne nochmal auf anfang... des is nich einfach zu verstehen, ich weiss...
<Erroneous-Nickna> also
<fr00d> solcero: Naja, das kann viele Gründe haben, das kann man im Skript selbst abfangen wann der ausgeführt werden soll oder es sind eventuell noch andere Bedingungen daran gebunden.
<fr00d> Erroneous-Nickna: Was genau ist der experimentelle Treiber?
<Erroneous-Nickna> der nicht proprietäre der einem noch angeboten wird beim treibermenü
<Erroneous-Nickna> da steht hoch experimentell nebendran^^
<fr00d> Ah, ok.
<solcero>  fr00d: Das Script packt einfach Dateien und benennt es nach Uhrzeit. Also 10h.jpg. Ist quasi nen einzeiler. 
<deem> Erroneous-Nickna: du meinst mit dem paket "nvidia-current" tut es nicht mehr?
<Erroneous-Nickna> genau, da gibt er keinen ton mehr von sich
<Erroneous-Nickna> weder über hdmi
<deem> 11.04 hattest du richtig?
<Erroneous-Nickna> noch über klinke
<Erroneous-Nickna> jap
<deem> hm... bei mir unter 10.04.2 tut das wunderprächtig
<fr00d> solcero: Dann müsste man den Cronjob mal im Kontext sehen, ich kann dir nicht genau sagen was da noch rumfleucht. Oder warum das nur in der genannten Uhrzeit funktioniert.
<Erroneous-Nickna> ich glaub bei dem nvidia treiber verändert der des hdmi signal so das der tv denkt da kommt ton und mir den extra eingang abstellt
<Erroneous-Nickna> weil sobald über hdmi ton kommt geht das extra nicht mehr
<fr00d> Erroneous-Nickna: Hast du mal in den nvidia-settings geguckt ob es da Einstellungsmöglichkeiten dafür gibt? Wenn du eine Grafikkarte mit integriertem Soundchip hast, ich glaube sowas gibt's mittlerweile, kann das sein, dass du das dort einstellen kannst.
<fr00d> Ich meine die Dinger mit direktem HDMI Anschluss haben da eine Möglichkeit den Ton abzugreifen und direkt per HDMI mit zu übertragen.
<Erroneous-Nickna> klar hab ich geschaut, nur leider erfolglos... die kann das auch unter windows, nur bei ubuntu macht ers ned
<Erroneous-Nickna> deswegen ja des extra kabel
<fr00d> Bekommst du mit deinem Windows den Ton über HDMI oder über Klinke?
<Erroneous-Nickna> da ging beides...
<fr00d> Ah, ok.
<Erroneous-Nickna> also via hdmi
<Erroneous-Nickna> + wenn ich will noch extra
<fr00d> Also da muss ich jetzt leider passen, dafür hatte ich noch nie die passende Hardware, aber wenn ich dir einen guten Tipp geben darf: Die Jungs im nvidia Forum sind ziemlich fit, da hab ich ab und an auch schon komplexe Fragen beantwortet bekommen. Eventuell können die dir weiterhelfen.
<Erroneous-Nickna> mein problem steht seit 2 tagen reaktionslos im forum^^
<leszek> hi
<mgolisch> aplay -l
<mgolisch> schauen welches das hdmi sound device ist
<mgolisch> und dann darueber was ausgeben
<mgolisch> und schauen ob was rauskommt am tv
<fr00d> solcero: Erst fragen, wenn du jemandem ein Query schickst, das hört sich so. Nopaste doch einfach deine Einstellungen, eventuell kann auch jemand anderer hier helfen. Oder sind die so geheim?
<fr00d> *gehört
<solcero> ja sehr geheim XD . Nein hier ist das nopaste : http://pastebin.info/2059
<sash_> Dann fehlt ja jetzt nur noch die Frage.
<fr00d> 17.06. 15:36 <   solcero>  fr00d: interessant ist das genau diese crontab nur von 10 uhr bis 23 uhr ausgeführt wird udn die restliche zeit nicht. ich versteh dann nicht warum.
<fr00d> Naja, enthält kein Fragezeichen, aber mit etwas gutem Willen kann man da die Frage rauslesen. ;)
<fr00d> solcero: Welches Skript ist das jetzt, das da mit drin steht? pack.sh, oder?
<solcero> So ist es , der cronjob wird nur zwischen 10Uhr und 23 Uhr ausgefürht.
<solcero> ja
<solcero> in dem anderen steht das selbe
<fr00d> solcero: Mach mal aus 01 */1 * * * /test/pack.sh > /test/pack.log das 01 */1 * * * /test/pack.sh >> /test/pack.log. Dann bekommst du in dein Log nicht immer nur die Ausgabe der letzten Ausführung deines Skripts und dann würde ich im Skript selbst nochmal einen Zeitstempel ausgeben, um zu sehen bis wann genau das Skript läuft und wann nicht mehr. Eventuell gibt's da auch Probleme mit den eingegebenen Dateien, also die Dateien von denen du ...
<fr00d> ... ausgehst, dass sie auf jeden Fall da liegen.
<solcero> Ok werd ich mal testen Danke
<fr00d> solcero: Darf ich dir mal n Query schreiben?
<solcero> Ja sicher
<deem> solcero: warum benutzt du nicht "* */1" ?
<Erroneous-Nickna> mgolisch: hab ich gemacht, wie sag ich ihm über welches device er sound ausgeben soll, er hat zwei gefunden?
<solcero> deem: Ja könnte ich auch machen. Es geht halt darum falls noch eine Aufzeichnung läuft, das die mit gepackt wird.
<deem> bzw.. wenn du es zu jeder stunde haben möchtest müsste es eher "0 *" heißen
<deem> bzw "1 *" wenn es immer 1 minute nach jeder stunde ausgeführt werden soll
<solcero> ja hab es schon so geändert, aber denke nicht, dass es das Problem lösst.
<deem> laut einer doku zu crontab gibt es keine andere option als 0-23 oder eben *
<usch> was soll denn */1 bringen?
<solcero> genau das war auch mein erster Gedanke, darum ganz am Anfang meine Frage
<deem> usch: bei ner stunden gar nichts. das bringt nur was bei minuten
<deem> */n ist die schrittweite die angegeben wird
<usch> deem: ja, aber */1 ist ja das selbe wie *
<deem> */1 - jede minute, */10 alle 10 minuten
<deem> joa
<usch> gut, also 2 zeichen verschwendet :)
<RichyW> wenn ich mit meinen Hot-Key die Lautstärke voll aufdrehe kann ich in den einstellungen die Lautstärke noch ein wenig Hochregeln. wie kann ich das einstellen das ich das auch mit den Hot-Key machen kann?
<geser> welchen Einstellungen?
<RichyW> audio-einstellung
<geser> bei gleichem Regler oder unterschiedlichen Reglern?
<RichyW> also bei dem 'Hauptregler' kann ich mit dem Hot-Key bis 100% möchte aber noch weiter
<RichyW> da steht wiedergabelautstärke davor
<AkuUsagi> hallo
<AkuUsagi> ich bräuchte mal hilfe bei der konfiguration von pppoe
<k1l> ,wf? AkuUsagi 
<shetlandpony> AkuUsagi: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<AkuUsagi> wie kann ich einen ip-bereich von 16 adressen, den ich von meinem provider bekommen habe, auf dem ppp interface erreichbar machen?
<frostschutz> AkuUsagi: sind sie denn nicht erreichbar, wenn du das ppp interface schon hast?
<AkuUsagi> frostschutz: nein, und ip addr show zeigt auch nur die ip 90.l90.90.90 an. vom provider sind einmal zugewiesen 90.190.90.90/32 und der bereich 212.90.100.10/28
<kurnik> Hallo, ein auf meiner externen Festplatte installiertes Xubuntu lässt sich nicht booten (Fehlermeldung: device UUID not found). Grub 2.0 ist im MBR meiner interen HDD installiert. Ich denke das Problem ist die Partitionstabelle der externen Festplatte (gpt). Hat jemand eine Idee? xubuntu 11.04 / Auszug aus grub.cfg: http://nopaste.info/9a12915c26.html
<frostschutz> AkuUsagi: hast du irgendwas externes von wo aus du dich anpingen kannst. dann schau mal in tcpdump ob das nicht schon ankommt. wenn die restlichen ips z.B. über deine /32 ip geroutet werden, kannst du vielleicht einfach passende routen bei dir anlegen und gut
<AkuUsagi> frostschutz: ja hab ich, bei einem ping kommt icmp_seq=419 Time to live exceeded
<AkuUsagi> frostschutz: die restlichen sollen laut der hotline alle über die 90er geroutet werden
<frostschutz> AkuUsagi: gut, dann kannst du sie entweder weiterrouten oder lokal direkt zuteilen, wie du willst... ip route add bzw. ip addr add sollte dann gehen
<Yuma> hallo zusammen
<Yuma> für folgendes brauch ich mal hilfe, ich hab eben von ubuntu 9.10 auf 10.04 aktuallisiert. jetzt ist meine bildschirmauflösung weg und graka einstellungen geht auch nicht
<Yuma> cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status <-- das ergibt ein disabled, was kann ich tun?
<ultimo_> Guude, jemand ne Idee, wie Ichunter Ubuntu auf ner externen Platte nach Viren suchen kann?
<sash_> ultimo_: clamscan
<ultimo_> sash_, thx
<k1l> Yuma: den nvidia treiber aus den repos installiert gehabt? oder von einer seite selber runtergeladen?
<k1l> Yuma: und welche graka hast du da?
<Yuma> 1. treiber sind installiert, 2. such ich eben
<k1l> Yuma: es geht um das wie. wenn du sie von einer seite selber installiert hast ist das normal
<ring0> wie bringe ich grewp dazu mir alles außer dem suchbegriff auszugeben?
<ring0> s/grewp/grep
<kurnik> Hallo, ein auf meiner externen Festplatte installiertes Xubuntu lässt sich nicht booten (Fehlermeldung: device UUID not found). Grub 2.0 ist im MBR meiner interen HDD installiert. Ich denke das Problem ist die Partitionstabelle der externen Festplatte (gpt). Hat jemand eine Idee? xubuntu 11.04 / Auszug aus grub.cfg: http://nopaste.info/9a12915c26.html
<sash_> ring0: grep -v
<Yuma> ich hab noch eine fx5600 drin
<ring0> sash_, top danke
<tipo> kurnik: steht doch da warum, die uuid ist falsch
<tipo> trag die richtige ein und es geht
<kurnik> tipo: nee die habe ich nur zensiert ;)
<tipo> scheint aber trotzdem nicht die richtige zu sein
<kurnik> in der echten grub.cfg ist 100% die richtige UUID eingetragen
<Yuma> @k1l: es wurde durch den synaptic paketverwaltung installiert
<sash_> kurnik: Wieso zensiert man UUIDs?
<kurnik> sash_: ich bin Anfänger und weiß nicht wieviel Information ich sonst hätte preisgegeben
<sash_> Genau 0 :)
<kurnik> ^^
<tipo> kurnik: wo hast du denn denn boot eintrag ergänzt? in der menu.lst
<kurnik> tipo: in der grub.cfg
<tipo> hmm also ich nutze noch grub und nicht grub2
<tipo> bei grub2 scheint das etwas anders zulaufen
<tipo> im wiki hast du dich schon umgesehen?
<kurnik> mit grub soll es wohl umständlich sein mit gpt Tabellen umzugehen
<kurnik> Ja aber leider nichts gefunden
<k1l> Yuma: also siehst du gar nichts? oder nur vga aufösung?
<frostschutz> kurnik: Bei meinem System ist es so, dass Grub die USB-Festplatte gar nicht erst sehen kann, wenn nicht von USB gebootet wird
<Yuma> hab nur ne auflösunf von 1024x X, mein monitor hat 1920 x X
<Yuma> korrigiere; auflösung 1280x1024, bildschirm unbekannt
<frostschutz> kurnik: grub2 sollte gpt eigentlich theoretisch direkt unterstützen, interessant wirds da nur nochmal wenn grub selbst auf die gpt platte kommt
<frostschutz> kurnik: ich hab leider zuwenig erfahrung mit grub2 um da wirklich mitreden zu koenn ;)
<tipo> kurnik: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=992426
<kurnik> frostschutz: Letztlich ist es mein Ziel von der exteren Festplatte zu booten, aber weil das nicht geklappt hat, wollte ich es erstmal über den Grub 2.0 der internen versuchen
<kurnik> tipo: danke ich schau mir mal den thread an
<tipo> das booten mit grub per usb scheint nicht ganz so leicht zu funktionieren
<tipo> man muss mittels grub erst eine instanz laden die die usb geräte anspricht, wie frostschutz richtig sagte
<kurnik> hmm am einfachsten wäre es, wenn der GRUB im mbr der externen starten würde...
<kurnik> mein mainboard/bios unterstützt das booten von USB, aber bei der externen Festplatte (auch USB) funktioniert es leider nicht, ich sehe nicht einmal eine Fehlermeldung
<k1l> kurnik: manchmal brauchen die platten zu lange um anzulaufen. in der zeit springt das bios zum nächsten punkt. drück mal die taste für die bootmedienauswahl und dann warte etwas bis du usb auswählst
<kurnik> k1l: gute Idee, ich probiers aus
<kurnik> k1l: schade, hat nicht funktioniert
<Wolfsherz> hallo zusammen, ich benutze ubuntu 11.04 und windows 7 im dual boot mit grub2. immer wenn ich ubuntu gestartet hatte, restartet sich beim nächsten boot mein pc von alleine noch während der pc hochfährt. egal welches os dabei geladen wird... das ganze passiert aber nur beim ersten mal nachdem ich ubuntu wieder herunter gefahren habe. wenn ich dann unter windows 7 arbeite ist alles ok, das problem tritt nach einem neustart nicht auf. kenn
<Wolfsherz> t das jemand, oder hat jemand eine idee woran das liegen kann?
<shrekk> nabend 
<tipo> shrekk: abend
<tipo> natoll jetzt wollte ich Wolfsherz grad zur hilfe schreiten, aber wer nicht warten kann hat halt pech gehabt
<haehnel_> hallo. kann mir jemand sagen wie der befehl zum mounten einer iso lautet?
<ppq> haehnel_: mount -o loop -t iso9660 /pfad/image.iso /pfad/mountpoint
<ppq> haehnel_: hättest du auch recht schnell im ubuntuusers wiki gefunden
<tipo> option -t kann man auch weg lassen
<haehnel_> danke
<ppq> joa
<deem> -t kann man nur dann weglassen, wenn das image sich eindeutig als iso zu erkennen gibt
<deem> was nicht immer der fall ist
<tipo> reicht dazu die passende endung oder braucht es noch mehr damit es fkt
<ppq> tipo: wenn es so ist dass 'file' erkennt dass es ein "ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem" ist, wird mount vermutlich auch ohne die option auskommen, aber manchmal hat man .img images, die irgendein windowsprogramm produziert. das ist auch iso9660, allerdings in veränderlichen gewichtsanteilen ;)
<tipo> danke für die erklärung
<serverhorror_> hmm gibts irgendwo riak fuer ubuntu (abgesehen von basho.com)?
<vectory> kann man mit der tastatur noch andere signale senden als strg-c?
<vectory> und wo stehen die?
<deem> vectory: welche befehle meinst du? signale?
<vectory> ja
<deem> also du meinst nur sigkill, sigquit usw?
<vectory> genau
<vectory> strg-c is sigint, soviel hab ich mit testen rausbekommen
<vectory> aber wie kann ich mit tastatur andere signale senden, um die mit trap abzufangen und so ein script zu steuern?
<vectory> sigstop(strg-z) kann man nich abfangen
<deem> vectory: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5475456/python-built-in-keyboard-signal-interrupts
<shetlandpony> deem's url: http://tinyurl.com/6hg7djg | linux - Python: Built-in Keyboard Signal/Interrupts - Stack Overflow
<Cyber1005> huhu, kann mir jemand helfen wie ich das programm im virtuellen bildschirm von wine auf Vollbild hin bekomme?
<haehnel_> hallo. ich habe eine frage. ich möchte eine iso, die in einem ordner auf dem desktop ist mounten. wie geht da? kann mir bitte einer helfen
<Cyber1005> ich glaub das man die auch mit doppelklick darauf mounten kann bin mir aber gerade selbst nicht sicher
<serverhorror_> vectory: ctrl-q und ctrl-s (tippen, erste kombi, tippen, zweite kombi)
<haehnel_> das mit dem doppelkick geht leider nicht. mein chef hat das heute mit mount und loop befehl gemacht. nur weiß ich leider nicht mehr wie
<Cyber1005> mom ich schau mal nach
<haehnel_> danke
<Cyber1005> haehnel, mit rechtsklick auf das iso dann öffnen mit auf archiveinbinder funktioniert das
<haehnel_> danke
<ppq> Fritz09: alles klar mit deiner internetverbindung? :o
<deem> Cyber1005: damit mountet man aber keine iso
<deem> isos mountet man mit "mount -o loop -t iso9660 /pfad/zur/iso /pfad/zum/mountpunkt"
<Cyber1005> aha wieder was dazu gelernt
<deem> odr mit isomount oder wie das guitool dazu heißt. dann ist es durchaus auch möglich per doppelklick bzw rechtsklick ne iso zu mounten
<Cyber1005> was ist dann der unterschied zum archiveinbinder?
<deem> der archiveinbinder öffnet die datei einfach nur und du kannst sie entpacken
<deem> mount mountet die iso so, als würdest du eine cd ins laufwerk einlegen
<vectory> der archiveinbinder öffnet sie auch als wär sie im laufwerk
<deem> nein
<Cyber1005> eh entpacken tut man doch mit Archivmanager und nich dem Archiveinbinder
<deem> tut er nicht
<vectory> würd sagen der mounted die, weiß net genua
<vectory> aber ich tis besser nicht
<deem> moment mal
<vectory> ist nämlich falsch
<vectory> tis/tus
<Cyber1005> ja genau der Archivmanger enpackt und der Archiveinbinder siehst du dann als extra laufwerk aud dem desktop
<Cyber1005> aus=auf
<Cyber1005> aud
<deem> ist der archiveinbinder immer mit drauf? o_O
<vectory> is ne nautilus extension iirc
<Cyber1005> ja ist er seit 10.04
<Cyber1005> da wird man noch kirre hier rofl
<deem> wusst ich gar nicht. auch wieder was gelernt
<Cyber1005> aber danke für den wipp für das terminal wußte ich auch nicht
<Cyber1005> tipp
<Cyber1005> wah was schreib ich den heute
<fazer> hallo, wie kann man die netzwerkauslastung eines ubuntu server 10.04 anzeigen lassen?
<ppq> fazer: iftop bspw.
<ppq> fazer: nethogs ist nett, wenn man das nach prozess sortiert haben will
<Wedelwolf> ist iftop sowas wie htop nur fuers netzwerk?
<ppq> Wedelwolf: joa.
<fazer> ppq: zeigt das auch an, wie viel kbit/s genau reingeht und rausgeht?
<fazer> ich will wissen wie viel mein minecraft server verbraucht
<Cassull> moin
<ppq> fazer: dann nutzt du am besten nethogs
<fazer> ok thx
<ppq> Wedelwolf: iftop sortiert aber nach server
<Wedelwolf> ppq ?
<ppq> Wedelwolf: na du hast halt ne liste mit verbindungen, je mehr bandbreite die nutzen desto weiter oben stehen sie
<Cassull> ppq: kennst du dich mit der asoundrc config aus?
<Wedelwolf> ppq ja wenns funktioniert^^
<ppq> Cassull: ist lange her, was ist denn dein problem? "auskennen" tu ich mich ganz sicher nicht, nein
<Cassull> ppq: bräuchte mal jemanden der mal drüber schaut und es auf fehler untersucht, da bei mir kein sound wiedergegeben wird. http://paste.pocoo.org/show/413914/
<Cassull> kann sein das ich da was übersehen habe 
<ppq> Cassull: sieht gut aus, bis auf eine ausnahme:
<ppq> Cassull: du hast öfters mal ” statt " genutzt
<ppq> das sind völlig unterschiedliche zeichen
<ppq> das geht los in pcm.duplex
<Cassull> ppq: könnte alsa hier missenterpretieren und deshalb keinen sound wiedergeben? 
<Cassull> werde es mal umändern
<ppq> ja
<ppq> tut es sogar mit sicherheit
<fazer> ppq: es wird ausgegeben bei nethogs 3,663 KB/sec. das ist jetzt meine skype verbindung. aber dieser wert ist doch total wenig, dafür das ich gerade mit zwei leuten tele
<ppq> fazer: ja, ist aber realistisch, skype nutzt ne extrem gute komprimierung
<fazer> oha^^
<ppq> man könnte sogar mit nem 56k modem skypen
<Cassull> ppq: thx sound ist wieder da, auch wenn nur in 2/5 der boxen
<Cassull> werde noch mal neustarten und weiter sehen, cu
<fazer> ppq: mein minecraft server hat auch nur ca. 4kb/s auslastung. heisst das, das das der traffic ist, der rein kommt, oder raus geht, oder insgesamt?
<ppq> fazer: ich hab in nethogs ne spalte für SENT und eine für RECEIVED. du nicht?
<Cassull> so
<fazer> ah ja doch. sent ist, was ins internet raus geht ne?
<Cassull> ppq: noch was entdeckt?
<ppq> fazer: jo
<ppq> Cassull: ne, müsste eigentlich so gehen. vorausgesetzt, deine sound channel mappings stimmen so
<fazer> ppq: ich kann mir die auslastung in kb/s nicht vorstellen. ich weiß nur, dass unsere internetleitung 384kbit/s im upload hat, 10kb/s sind wie viel kbit/s ca?
<ppq> 80
<Cassull> werde sie mal umstellen
<Cassull> mit alsa alleine ist das ja nicht so einfach zu überprüfen
<ppq> Cassull: speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6
<Cassull> oder kann ich alle boxen einzeln ansprechen um das mapping zu überprüfen?
<ppq> ja, s.o. ;)
<Cassull> *lach* :)
<ppq> (ist so aus der manpage kopiert, ggf. anpassen)
<Cassull> ppq: oh :/  es werden die notebook internen boxen angesprochen und nicht das surround system 
<ppq> wie hast du das denn angeschlossen?
<Cassull> über externe soundkarte
<ppq> -.-
<ppq> dann musst du schon auch die richtige soundkarte wählen
<ppq> du kannst die module für die beiden soundkarten in deine /etc/modules nehmen und dann mit der "index" option die reihenfolge festlegen
<ppq> sonst läuft die gefahr, sich zu ändern
<ppq> und dann in der .asoundrc entsprechend ansteuern
<Cassull> ppq: wie indexiere ich es in /etc/modules? habe es noch nie gemacht
<Cassull> manpage sagt mir auch nicht viel dazu
<ppq> options snd_hda_intel index=0
<ppq> options snd_bt87x index=1
<ppq> beispielsweise
<ppq>  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base und nicht /etc/modules, sorry
<ppq> wobei man auch in der modules schon optionen angeben kann (?)
<Cassull> index=0 und index=1?
<Cassull> bei mir ist mom index=2 bei den genannten eingetragen
<Cassull> # Keep snd-usb-audio from beeing loaded as first soundcard
<Cassull> options snd-usb-audio index=-2
<ppq> das ist -2, nicht 2
<Cassull> muss ich gegebenfalls hier 0 eingeben?
<ppq> bewirkt, dass die nicht als erstes geladen werden, wie der kommentar schon sagt
<Cassull> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/413936/
<ppq> die reihenfolge musst du dir schon selbst überlegen :)
<ppq> ist es denn snd-usb-audio was du nutzt für die externe?
<ppq> wenn du tatsächlich immer alles über diese laufen lassen willst, dann mach die als 0 und nimm die .asoundrc wie gehabt, jo
<Cyber1005> wie starte ich einen xserver eigentlich? mit root rechten oder reicht da nur die tasten kombination strg+alt+F8 aus?
<Cyber1005> meine einen zweiten xserver
<roland_> Hallo! Ich habe Probleme mit meinem alten Laptop. Da ist ne Broadcom WLAN-Karte drin die irgendwie nicht so will wie ich. Hier mal der entsprechende dmesg-Auszug: http://pastebin.com/fVHiVFSN
<deem> Cyber1005: X sollte man generell nie als root starten
<Cassull> ppq: thx werde es mal alles ausprobieren. Der nachbar hat mich jetzt lange an der tür aufgehalten :/  Muss jetzt aber zur arbeit, cu
<jokrebel> roland_:  welche Ubuntu-Version`?
<ppq> roland_: wie äußert sich das problem?
<roland_> ppq, passiet nix, im dmesg logt er probes an die macaddresse der f!b , am gibt dann aber nen timeout (nach 3 versuchen). jorebel: öhh wie find ichs am schnellsten raus? sitz am laptop meines vaters :D 
<jokrebel> roland_: lsb_release -a
<roland_> http://pastebin.com/6yT1UXhY <-- so siehst im dmesg aus (das wiederholt sich halt ständig)
<jokrebel> roland_: Und vielleicht ist das nur ein Problem des vom Router gewählten Kanals. Versuch mal den auf nem einstelligen Wert.
<roland_> 11.04 
<roland_> jokrebel, okay, ich guck mal thx
<roland_> jokrebel, ist auf kanal 6, sollte passen oder?
<jokrebel> roland_: ja
<roland_> wars schon immer 
<roland_> ist also leider nicht das problem :-(
<roland_> alle anderen geräte tuns, der laptop hier war vorher (unter windoze) auch drin
<jokrebel> roland_: Ist das eine Integrierte Karte? Oder USB? Oder PCMCIA?
<roland_> eingebaut, altes HP Laptop 
<roland_> im bcm-users channel sind sie auch ratlos, haben mich an die mailingliste verwiesen 
<roland_> mal sehn ob da jemand die rettende Idee hat
<jokrebel> roland_: Weißt Du den Chipsatz? 
<roland_> öhhhhh also den Chipsatz auf dem Mainboar ja? :D 
<jwi> lief es denn mit einer früheren ubuntu version?
<jokrebel> roland_: Den WLAN-Chipsatz (evtl. was mit BMC...). Taucht in lsusb was auf über den?
<roland_> ja das ist nen BCM4301
<roland_> lspci tauchter auf
<jokrebel> roland_: dann da bitte die ID
<roland_> ich kann auch scannen etc, er macht die karte selber an wenn er versucht zu verbinden und so weiter
<roland_> jokrebel, 02:02.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4303 802.11b Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4301] (rev 02)
<jokrebel> roland_: das ist aber nicht die Ausgabe von lsusb.
<jwi> ist ja auch nicht per usb angebunden ...
<roland_> danke jwi :D 
<roland_> ich war grade etwas verwundert was eine pci karte in lsusb soll :D 
<jokrebel> roland_: sorry - mein lesefehler
<roland_> jokrebel, np, shit happens
<jwi> roland_: siehe oben - lief auf dem laptop mal eine frühere version von ubuntu? (mit der die wlan-anbindung funktionierte)
<roland_> ne, die Karte noch nie. Lief aber bis jetzt auch fast ausschließlich Windows drauf. Gaaaanz damals lief wohl mal nen Xandros (bibber) mit WLAN-Stick 
<jokrebel> roland_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/Broadcom …sieht so aus aus würde das blos per WEP (was man heutzutage nicht mehr haben wollen sollte) klappen.
<roland_> jokrebel, wir habens ohne verschlüssungung probiert, ebenfalls erfolglos
<jokrebel> roland_: Welcher Treiber wird genutzt?
<roland_> b43legacy
<roland_> achso, mom ich frag lspci
<roland_> Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge Kernel modules: ssb
<roland_> jokrebel, hab grad die bcm jungs gefragt, die meinen die bcm4301 kann wpa net in hardware deswegen wirds dann wohl über die software gemacht
<roland_> so wie das klingt ist der jung Treiber-dev, traue dem also eigentlich schon das zu wissen :D 
<dreamon> Wie mountet man ein jfs filesystem... bekomme hier fehlermeldungen um die Ohren gehaun
<roland_> doofe Frage: kann ubuntu jfs?
<bekks> Ja.
<roland_> ohh okay
<bekks> dreamon: Wie mountest Du es denn?
<roland_> dann hab ich nichts gesagt :D 
<dreamon> sudo mount /dev/sde1 /media/temp -t jfs
<bekks> Und was sind die Fehlermeldungen?
<dreamon> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sde1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error. Manchmal liefert das Syslog wertvolle Informationen – versuchen. Sie  dmesg | tail  oder so
<bekks> Und was steht da? :)
<dreamon> dmesg -> [26160.433164] EXT3-fs (sde1): error: can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sde1.
<bekks> Tada :)
<bekks> also muss das -t jfs nach ganz vorne.
<bekks> So wie es in der man page steht :)
<bekks> Und die jfsutils sollten installiert sein.
<dreamon> Fehlermeldung ist leider identisch.. jfsutils hab ich installieren aber noch keinen REboot gemacht
<bekks> Braucht man auch nicht.
<bekks> Dann nopaste bitte die Ausgabe von sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid /dev/sde1
<roland_> so, danke für die hilfe, ich hoffe jetzt auf die mailingliste. Bis denn
<dreamon> bekks, /dev/sde1: UUID="ba344279-c38d-4339-be61-2dafc743c5cf" TYPE="jfs"
<Cyber1005> deem, aber so starte ich eine zwite x mit strg+alt+f8? geht mir darum das ich da dann ein spiel zocken will drauf
<bekks> dreamon: Taucht jfs bei diesem Befehl auf?: grep jfs /proc/filesystems
<dreamon> bekks, ja, einmal
<bekks> Hmm.
<Cyber1005> wie starte ich eine zwite x ohne root rechte nur um z.B. dann Diablo 2 über wine darauf laufen zu lassen?
<dreamon> bekks, Das Dateisystem ist in meinem Satreciever in Verwendung.. 
<SimAV> Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich auf Maverick Meerkat Gnuplot 4.4.3-r2 installiert bekomme?
<SimAV> auf launchpad liegen zwar builds, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnuplot/4.4.3-0ubuntu2/+build/2538260, aber die benötigen eine neuere version von libstdc++
<ppq> SimAV: jo, die sind auch für ubuntu 11.10
<SimAV> ppq, gibt es da eine schnellere Lösung als selber kompilieren?
<bekks> Nein.
<SimAV> ok, danke
<ppq> SimAV: https://launchpad.net/~lopeztobal/+archive/maths da gäbe es sonst 4.4.2 für 10.10, aber fremdquelle
<ppq> hm, ungeduldige menschen :(
<bekks> Macht doch nichts :)
<jokrebel_> gn8
#ubuntu-de 2011-06-18
<jvm_> hi. zwei ubuntu 10.04-installationen, gleiche software, die direkt auf den usb-port zugreift. auf einem rechner geht's problemlos einfach so, auf dem anderen nur als root. irgendeine idee, was anders sein koennte/wie man das problem loest?
<bullgard4> jvm_: "geht's" ist keine genaue Beschreibung. Wie heißt die genaue Fehlermeldung?
<jvm_> bullgard4, "avrdude: usbdev_open(): did not find any USB device "usb""
<jvm_> gleiches problem mit einer anderen software.
<bullgard4> Ich habe den Eindruck, daß Du gar kein Ubuntu benutzt.
<jvm_> achja?
<jvm_> im gaehnend langsamen "About Ubuntu"-fensterchen behauptet es immerhin, 10.04 zu sein.
<bullgard4_> jvm_: Schön! --  Trotzdem gilt: Wenn du nicht mehr über die Entstehung Deines Fehlers mitteilst, ist es schwer, Dir zu helfen. "Software" ist so ein weites Feld, daß man darüber wochenlang reden kann.
<jvm_> huh? der anwendungsname steckte doch schon in der fehlermeldung.
<jvm_> und ich deutete an, dass das problem nicht auf diese anwendung beschraenkt ist: es ist auch mit dem werkzeug fuer meinen logic analyzer nachvollziehbar, das direkt auf den usb-port zugreift.
<jvm_> woraus ich schloss, dass das problem nicht in der anwendung liegt, sondern eher in irgendeiner benutzerrechte-geschichte.
<jvm_> wie du dann auf die idee kamst, dass ich "gar kein ubuntu benutz[e]", ist mir ein raetsel.
<luchs> jvm_: Vergleiche doch mal die sudoers und die Gruppenzugehörigkeiten der User. Läuft das unter wine?
<jvm_> luchs, kein wine. dummerweise wurde der andere rechner ausgemustert, es braucht kurz, bis ich das backup rausgekramt habe......
<jvm_> argh, habe die platte gar nicht da. nix vergleich...
<luchs> jvm_: Schaue doch mal mit groups ob eine wichtige Gruppe fehlt, usb oder plugdev
<jvm_> ich habe jetzt mal alle haeckchen im "user settings" -> "advanced user settings"-dialog gesetzt. damit es gueltig wird muss ich mich ein- und ausloggen?
<jvm_> eine "usb"-gruppe habe ich gar nicht.
<luchs> hmm, ich nutze hier eine andere distribution, dann wird das untr ubuntu wohl anders sein, aber es muß was mit den Zugrifsrechten zu tun haben, kann man eventuell noch in der config vom Programm was zuweisen? Ich kenne das ja nicht.
<jvm_> auf anwendungsseite ist nichts vorgesehen.
<jvm_> weisst du, ob es in ubuntu einen trick gibt, um eine zweite x-session zu bekommen?
<jvm_>  mag ja jetzt nicht weg sein ;)
<jvm_> startx -- :2 => X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<bullgard4_> luchs: Normalerweise stellt Ubuntu keine Gruppe usb bereit. --  Ist das in anderen Distributionen anders?
<jvm_> naja, bin in einer minute wieder hier.
<luchs> bullgard4_: Ja, leider kocht jeder sein eigenes Süppchen, hier gibt es die group usb und wird auch gebraucht.
<bullgard4_> ok.
<jvm_> hm. logout/login hat nichts geaendert: ich bin in der plugdev-gruppe.
<luchs> jvm_: Laut google wohl ein Dauerthema, viele legen eine udev-regel an: http://steve.kargs.net/category/linux/
<jvm_> hm. lustig, dass es auf dem anderen system lief.
<jvm_> vielen dank luchs!
<luchs> np
<jvm_> auch an dich, bullgard4_ ;)
<jvm_> funktioniert tatsaechlich ganz einfach damit. habe jetzt vendor und product id fuer beide geraete in die udev-regel uebernommen.
<CAM> moin moin
<CAM> leider wird das xchat icon ja bei narwahl nicht mehr in der leiste angezeigt, kennt jemand den terminalcode dafür damit es dort wieder angezeigt wird ?
<CAM> es gab dazu mal nen blog, jedoch finde ich den nicht wieder
<CAM> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<CAM> habs
<C_A_M> mist, funktioniert nicht
<emexy95> morgen
<emexy95> möchte mir gerade einen lokalen lamp-server aufsetzen
<emexy95> apache, php und mysql sind installiert
<emexy95> php und apache funktionieren soweit auch
<emexy95> jetzt habe ich dazu aber 2 fragen
<emexy95> erstens, wie schaffe ich es, dass ich ohne root-zugriff auf var/www/ dateien erstellen, löschen etc. kann?
<emexy95> zum anderen, wollte ich fragen, wie ich jetzt auf meine datenbanken komme?! muss ich dazu phpmyadmin noch installieren, oder gibt es eine andere möglichkeit?
<bullgard4_> emexy95: /var/www hat die Eigentümer root/root. Vielleicht solltest Du ein Unterverzeichnis anlegen und ihm die Eigentümer <username>/<username> verpassen. (Ich habe keine Ahnung.)
<usch> emexy95: in der konsole hast du mit mysql -u <user> -p zugriff auf die datenbanken. oder mit phpmyadmin oder dem mysql query browser.
<C_A_M> ich habs mit sudo chown <name> /var/www gelöst
<C_A_M> und phpmyadmin kannst du über ubuntuusers installieren oder mit terminalbefehl
<C_A_M> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache
<C_A_M> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MySQL/Werkzeuge#phpMyAdmin
<C_A_M> oder sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<C_A_M> bin auch grad ne std fertig damit
<C_A_M> dritte möglichkeit ist die synaptik
<C_A_M> und dann noch softwarecenter
<emexy95> hab grade phpmyadmin installiert, leider erreiche ich ihn nicht über localhost/phpmyadmin
<C_A_M> das problem hatte ich auch gestern
<emexy95> und lösung? :-D
<C_A_M> geh mal ins softwarecenter und deinstalliers wieder und dann gleich neu installieren
<emexy95> versucht, funktioniert wieder nicht
<emexy95> irgendwie funktioniert dieses automatische db-erstellen nicht...
<C_A_M> sry, dann weiß ich auch nicht, ich habs heute mit der brechstange gemacht
<emexy95> bekomme einen fehler bei der deinstallation: Access denied for user root@localhost (using password: NO)
<C_A_M> hab da gestern auch 6 std ungefähr vergeblich dran gesessen
<emexy95> kann sich anscheinend nicht anmelden...
<C_A_M> hier im chat hatte jemand nen befehl zum aufrufen der erneuten configuration vom phpmyadmin welchen ich leider nicht notiert hatte ich esel, alle anderen hab ich noch
<C_A_M> sudo apt-get remove phpmyadmin --purge && apt-get install phpmyadmin
<emexy95> was bringt der letzte befehl?
<PolitikerNEU> vllt. auch sudo dpkg-reconfigure phpymyadmin?
<C_A_M> erst komplett deinstallieren und gleich erneut installieren
<C_A_M> das in einem durchgang
<C_A_M> jop das wars glaube ich
<deem> root gehört /var/www ? o_O
<C_A_M> jop
<C_A_M> bei mir nicht mehr
<deem> das ist arg ungesund
<C_A_M> der gehört nu mir :)
<deem> der ordner sollte www-data gehören
<deem> oder zumindest dem user unter dem der webserver läuft
<C_A_M> das habe ich aus nem tutorial 
<deem> das du dir den ordner geben sollst?
<C_A_M> jop
<deem> dann war das tutorial schlicht kacke
<deem> wenn du in /var/www php skripte ausführen willst, die in irgednwelche dateien was schreiben funktioniert das nicht
<deem> und es gibt generell nur probleme, wenn der ordner nicht www-data gehört
<deem> ausserdem sehe ich da auch keinen sinn drin, warum der ordner dem eigenen user gehören sollte
<C_A_M> damit man dateien reinpacken kann ohne sudo
<deem> dann fügst du deinen user der gruppe www-data hinzu oder lässt lokal einen ftp server laufen
<C_A_M> musst sonst ständig gksudo nautilus aufrufen
<emexy95> so nochmal von grund auf installiert... funktioniert nicht
<emexy95> der phpmyadmin-ordner unter var/lib/phpmyadmin
<emexy95> hat auch nur 2 dateien, ist das normal?
<deem> ja
<C_A_M> aha, das ist auch ne idee mich der gruppe www-data zuzuordnen
<deem> phpmyadmin liegt unter /usr/share
<C_A_M> ist es denn ein sicherheitsrisiko wenn der ordner mir gehört?
<deem> nicht unbedingt. würde ich nicht sagen, aber es funktioniert eben nicht richtig
<deem> emexy95: was hast du denn genau für ein problem?
<emexy95> naja, dass ich phpmyadmin unter den pfad localhost/phpmyadmin nicht öffnen kann
<deem> emexy95: was passiert denn, wenn du das in deinem browser eingibst?
<emexy95> deem: ein 404-fehler, also dass ers nicht finden kann
<emexy95> wenn ich localhost nur aufrufe, funktionierts
<emexy95> also apache dürfte gehen
<deem> emexy95: nopaste mal bitte die datei /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf
<deem> ,paste? emexy95 
<shetlandpony> emexy95: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<emexy95> ich hab die datei nichtmal
<deem> o_O
<deem> emexy95: was hast du fürn ubuntu?
<emexy95> deem: 11.04
<C_A_M> mich der gruppe www-run zuzuordnen hat nix gebracht. nu kann ich nix mehr machen in dem ordner
<emexy95> deem: jetzt sag aber nicht, dass meine ubuntu-version nicht funktioniert
<C_A_M> ups www-data
<emexy95> deem: über mysql-administrator kann ich auf meinen mysql-server zugreifen...
<deem> emexy95: dann nopaste mal bitte die datei /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<emexy95> deem: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/414149/
<deem> und schau mal in die datei /var/log/apache2/error.log
<deem> ob da was auftaucht zum thema phpmyadmin
<emexy95> deem: kommt mehrmals vor: [Sat Jun 18 09:55:24 2011] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist: /var/www/phpmyadmin
<deem> k. d.h. dein apache weiß nicht, dass für phpmyadmin nen alias exisiteiert
<emexy95> unter var/www/ ist auch kein phpmyadmin ordner
<deem> machmal ein "sudo dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin" und davon hätt ich dann gerne die letzten zeilen, die nach der grafik erscheinen
<emexy95> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/414152/
<emexy95> error.log sagt halt immer noch, dass der phpmyadmin-ordner fehlt
<emexy95> vielleicht probiere ich mal alternativen zu phpmyadmin, obwohl ich mich mit phpmyadmin halt schon etwas auskennen würde
<emexy95> ok problem gelöst
<emexy95> hätte gleich ins wiki schauen können^^
<emexy95> man muss noch die apache.conf ins conf.d verzeichnis verlinken
<emexy95> dann gehts
<emexy95> danke für eure hilfe :)
<emexy95> wie is eigentlich die sache mit den zugriffsrechten ausgegangen?
<emexy95> für den www ordner
<emexy95> welches ist dafür die beste lösung?
<C_A_M> mich der gruppe www-data zuordnen hatte nicht wie gewünscht funktioniert
<C_A_M> ich hab mir den ordner wieder zurückgegeben
<emexy95> hmm
<C_A_M> bisher hab ich damit noch keine probleme gehabt. meine cms, shops und foren funktionieren
<C_A_M> das einzige womit ich grad noch probleme habe ist zend
<emexy95> was man höchstens machen kann, ist einen ordner im home-verzeichnis ins www-verzeichnis zu verlinken
<deem> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache#Rechte
<vindolin> ist es normal, dass in 11.04 kein grub menü mehr angezeigt wird? timeout steht auf 10
<jokrebel> hi
<neandr> Habe Probleme nach 10.04 --> 11.04 upgrade. Meine Partition "DATEN", die ich als FAT32 formatiert habe (shared mit Windows) läßt sich nicht bearbeiten: Das Dateisystem ist nur lesbar
<neandr> ls -l gibt : drwx------
<neandr> und ändern mit chmod gibt "Das Dateisystem ist nur lesbar" .. was tun?
<jokrebel> neandr: wie ist die in der fstab hinterlegt? Oder mountest Du manuell?
<neandr> manuell
<jokrebel> neandr: Wie, wo und melchem Befehl?
<jokrebel> *welchem
<neandr> nix Befehl, ich nutze den grafischen Filemanager (Nautilus)
<neandr> Oert --> Auswahl des entspr Laufwerkes
<neandr> Ort -->
<jokrebel> neandr: Paste mal Deine "fstab"
<neandr> jokrebel:  (da LX Anfänger!!) wie krieg ich die?
<jokrebel> neandr: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab
<mgolisch> hm
<mgolisch> chmod geht eh nicht bei fat32
<mgolisch> von daher
<jokrebel> neandr: BTW IIRC kann man von 10.04 nicht direkt nach 11.04 upgraden. Hattest Du das quasi über 10.10 gleich weiter upgegraded ohne vorher zu schaun was noch geht und was nicht mehr?
<mgolisch> schau halt was er sagt beim mounten
<mgolisch> also in dmesg
<mgolisch> evtl ist das dateisystem beschaedigt
<neandr> habe von 10.04--> 10.1o und damit einige Tage gearbeitet, dann -->11.04 und das lief dann eigentlich auch .. bis auf Gnome Desktop Problem, aber das ist'n andere Baustelle
<neandr> @mgolisch: dmesg? wo finde ich die?
<szal> im Terminal
<mgolisch> wird ziemlich fiel text ausgeben
<neandr> [paste:400817:fstab - neandr]
<mgolisch> -f+v
<szal> neandr: wattn dattn?
<neandr> habe dmesg gefunden, ist wirklich SEHR lang, was brauche ich davon ?
<szal> das, was da rumkam zu dem Zeitpunkt, als du die Partition zu mounten versuchtest
<mgolisch> zur nor einmal neu mounten dann sollte es ganz unten stehen
<jokrebel> neandr: Paste bitte den richtigen Link zum Paste, danke.
<neandr> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400817/
<mgolisch> oder du nopastest einfach die ganze ausgabe von dmesg
<jokrebel> .oO( sollte da nicht was stehen wie """/dev/sdaX	/media/fat    	vfat         rw,noauto,user,umask=0000              0       0"""? )
<neandr> habe dmesg über Systemprotokoll Betrachter geöffnet, da sind keine Zeitangaben. Aber wenn ich DATEN aus/einhänge bekomme ich keinen neuen Eintrag
<mgolisch> gib mal mount ein
<mgolisch> wenn es eingehaengt ist
<mgolisch> wie sieht die zeile fuer das daten filesystem aus?
<neandr> /dev/sda3 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<mgolisch> nee das ist ja dein root fs
<mgolisch> das sollte ganz unten stehen und als typ sollte da vfat stehen
<mgolisch> wenns fat32 ist
<neandr> sorry, hier ist's wohl besser ;)
<neandr> /dev/sdc1 on /media/BACKUPDRV type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush)
<neandr> /dev/sda5 on /media/DATEN type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush)
<neandr> media/BACKUPDRV ist ein ext LW .. OK
<mgolisch> da steht aber rw
<mgolisch> also ist es read/write gemounted
<neandr> du meinst DATEN?
<mgolisch> ja
<mgolisch> was genau versuchst du zu tun was nicht geht?
<mgolisch> so wie das gemounted ist sollte der user mit der uid 1000 darauf schreiben koennen
<neandr> Irgendwie ist das DOOF =-O Habe jetzt nochmal versucht eine neue Datei auf DATEN anzulegen ... jetzt geht's. Fragt nicht wieso 
<neandr> Ursprünglich hatte ich versucht mein TB zu starten. Die Profildaten liegen auf DATEN .. um sie auch von WIN bearbeiten zu können. Dabei konnte TB mit dem Profil nicht arebiten. Kontroll mit Anlegen einer Datei war nicht möglich.
<neandr> Jetzt allerdings ist mein TB irgendwie verbogen, findet Sicherungseinstellungen nicht. Im Notfall muß ich ein Backup überbügeln
<jokrebel> neandr: TB = Thunderbird?
<neandr> ja
<jokrebel> Und Du nutzt da den Profilordner sowohl unter Windows als auch unter Ubuntu? *Grusel*
<neandr> Jedenfalls habt erstmal vielen Dank .. wieder ein kleiner Schritt Linux kennzulernen
<neandr> NIx Grusel, geht wirklich, mach ich seit Jahren ohne Problem
<King_S> mahlzeit, kleines, nervendes problem. melde ich mich bei ubuntu one an, kommt nun ständig der dialog "Anmeldeschlüsselbund entsperren" er lässt ich auch nach gefühlten 50 mal entsperren nicht deaktivieren. was läuft da falsch?
<neandr> jokrebel: du darfst nur keine Plattform spezifischen Erweiterungen haben (.dll etc)
<King_S> Selbst seahorse sagt, der schlüssel sei entsperrt :/
<neandr> jokrebel: und damit ich keine Probleme mit den eigentlichen Nutzdaten (also mails) habe, sind meine Mail-Ordner auch nicht innerhalb der Profile gespeichert, sondern liegen separat! So kann ich die Mails von verschiedenen Profilen aus anfassen ;)
<neandr> jokrebel: .. aber das gehört jetzt nicht hierher. kannst mich auch unter neandr at gmx erreichen .. falls du das Gruseln lernen willst .. außerhalb von Linux ;>
<szal> neandr: gibt auch #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<mgolisch> King_S: hast du irgendwas gemacht bevor das passiert ist?
<mgolisch> King_S: hast du mal dein pw gaendert? gab frueher da einige bugs das das pw vom login keyring dann nicht gaendert wurde
<mgolisch> King_S: evtl mal manuell im keyringmanager das passwort aendern
<King_S> mgolisch: Nur ubuntu one wieder aktiviert. wenn ich den schlüsselbund neu mache, und ubuntu one NICHT aktviere, dann geht das auch ohne abfrage
<King_S> mgolisch: wenn das gehen würde -.-
<Orcor> nach Automatischen update ist in Ubuntu 11.04 mein Firefox plötzlich auf Englisch wie kann ich es auf deutsch machen ?
<King_S> mgolisch: der öffnet nichts zum passwort ändern, über system-->einstellungen-->passwörter
<King_S> mgolisch: selbst nen rechtsklick und auf passwort ändern bringt nichts
<mgolisch> oh
<Orcor> ?
<jokrebel> Orcor: Welche FF-Version?
<Orcor> kann mir jemand helfen ?
<mgolisch> King_S: da kommt kein dialog dann?
<mgolisch> oder was?
<King_S> mgolisch: richtig. bleibt ohne reaktion.
<Orcor> ich hatte firefox 4 oder so nun ist automatisch auf 5 update
<Orcor> und da ist nirgends wo  etwas wo man die Sprachen einstellen kann
<mgolisch> sonst ist aber alles deutsch?
<jokrebel> Orcor: Das ist aber dann nicht der Standard-Firefox unter dieser Ubuntu-Version, oder?
<mgolisch> evtl fehlen einfach die sprachpakete fuer deutsch fuer den ff
<mgolisch> King_S: komisch, welche ubuntu version hast du?
<Orcor> ich weis es nicht
<Orcor> in windows ist es auch anders
<King_S> Orcor: kann man die xpi nach laden, liegt auf den mozilla servern, kann den link gleich mal raussuchen..
<Orcor> was ist xpi?
<King_S> mgolisch: 11.04
<King_S> Orcor: Firefox erweiterungen werden im xpi format gespeichert. und das deutsche sprachpaket ist ne erweiterung
<King_S> Orcor: aber FF 5 ist es nun?
<Orcor> aha jetzt versteh ich es
<jokrebel> Orcor: Ohne Gewähr! http://www.martinvogel.de/blog/index.php?/archives/105-Firefox-4.0.1-unter-Ubuntu-11.04-wieder-auf-Deutsch-umstellen.html
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/64xseax | Firefox 4.0.1 unter Ubuntu 11.04 wieder auf Deutsch umstellen  - Vogels Perspektive
<Orcor> ich hab durch update firefox 5 net 4
<Orcor> glaube beta
<mgolisch> und wo hast du das her?
<jokrebel> …das is hier aber vermutlich nicht supported…
<King_S> mgolisch, jokrebel : Man muss deutsch manuell nach installieren, musste ich bei dem 4er auch...
<King_S> weil das nicht der offizielle für ubuntu in 11.04 war/ist..oder irre ich?
<Orcor> danke für deinen Link aber geht nicht bei mir ist nicht mit FF 5 kompatible
<jokrebel> ...nichtsdestotrotz ist auf meinem gepastetem Link auch eine Weiterleitung für andere FF-Versionen verlinkt.
<Orcor> aber nicht ff5
 * szal vermutet 'natty-proposed'-PPA
<jokrebel> Orcor: Ach. Und Index of /pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases und da dann 5.0/ passt da nicht? Naja egal - not supported.
<szal> wüsste grad net, wos den sonst geben sollte
<Orcor> was ist ?
<szal> jokrebel: da gibts aber keine DEBs, oder wohl?
<King_S> jokrebel: das ist der link, den ich meinte :) dort unter DE die deutsche xpi laden
<Orcor> oder kann man nicht irgend wie zurücksetzen firefox5 auf 4 wider?
<Orcor> beta ist immer so ne Sache
<King_S> Orcor: http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/latest-trunk/ dort müsste es eine de_DE.xpi geben
<Orcor> hmm
<Orcor> kenne mich nicht aus was ich da machen muss sorry
<jokrebel> Orcor: Fremdquellen aus den Paketquellen rausnehmen - update - safe-upgrade - sollte helfen.
<Orcor> ok
<Orcor> gleich mach ich 
<Orcor> wo finde ich das wo ich fremdquellenpackete weg mache?
<King_S> mgolisch: mein problem bleibt weiter, ubuntu 11.04, seit dem RC und ubuntu one ist das problem
<bullgard4_> Orcor: In Synaptic.
<King_S> will aber nicht drauf verzichten :/
<Orcor> lol und ich war gerade in Software Center und suchte
<jokrebel> Orcor: Hab jetzt extra meinen 11.04er hochgefahren. Da ist FF4.0.1 drauf. Also hast Du irgendwas gemacht, damit Du einen neuer FF-Version bekommst. Das musst Du rückgängig machen.
<mgolisch> King_S: und den login keyring neu anlegen geht auch nicht?
<Orcor> und wie
<King_S> mgolisch: wenn der neu ist, und ich dann wieder ubuntu one aktiviere, gibt es wieder das gleiche ergebnis
<neandr> unter http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/5.0b7-candidates/build1/linux-i686/de/ könnt ihr firefox-5.0b7.tar.bz2 abholen & installieren, sollte deutsch sprchig sein
<Orcor> ich meine bei mir kommen ab und zu updates automatisch und nach dem neustart hab ich auf einem ff 5 englsich  glaube beta
<shetlandpony> neandr's url: http://tinyurl.com/6klf4xs | Index of /pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/5.0b7-candidates/build1/linux-i686/de
<jokrebel> Orcor: Paste mal Deine Paketquellen bitte.
<Orcor> wie
<Orcor> kenne mich noch nicht so gut aus
<King_S> Orcor: kann es sein, dass du Ubuntu Tweak installiert hast?
<jokrebel> Orcor: Denke das sollte auf die Sprünge helfen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sources.list
<Orcor> ne
<Orcor> hatte früher ubuntu 10.10 gehabt dann nach upgrade kamm 11.04  hab gnome
<King_S> Orcor: dann musste du ja iwann mal nen sudo add-apt-repositry gemacht haben...
<Orcor> hmm
<Orcor> ich gebe meistens nru ein sudo apt-get update
<Orcor> und sudo apt-get upgrade ist es vielleicht das?
<King_S> Orcor: ne, das sind die befehle zum aktualisieren. geht um die quellen...steht in synaptic denn unter quellen mozilla unstable, oder gar nightly?
<Orcor> mom
<Orcor> wo finde ich das
<Orcor> mit quellen
<jokrebel> Orcor: Denke das sollte auf die Sprünge helfen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sources.list
<King_S> Orcor: mom
<King_S> jokrebel: da stehen doch nur die aus der sources-list drin, und nicht dia aus sources.list.d/ oder?
<Orcor> schon kompliziert das alles wenn man neu ist aber will es erlernen jeder hat mal klein angefangen :-)
<King_S> Orcor: Synaptic-->Einstellungen-->Paketquellen
<King_S> dort "Andere SOftware"
<King_S> Orcor: und dort könnte Mozilla Daily Build, Mozilla Nightly Build, Mozilla Beta Channel oder ähnliches stehen
<jokrebel> King_S: Da ist eine ausführliche Beschreibung der gesamten Materie um Paketlisten. Ich bin der Meinung man sollte schon wissen was man an seinem System macht, weshalb man auch ein paar Grundlagen wissen sollte.
<Orcor> kp wie ich da hin komme alles kompliziert
<King_S> jokrebel: achso, habe nur auf den namen geachtet und klar, hast da recht. musste ich auch durch ^^
<fr00d> Hi
<King_S> Synaptic-->Einstellungen-->Paketquellen-->Andere Paketquellen
<King_S> bzw andere software steht da ja
<Orcor> bei dritanbieter bereitgestelt is tnix bei mir mit ff5
<neandr> Hallo, bin nochmal mit meinem DATEN Zugriffsproblem zurück. Leider geht's doch nicht wie erwartet. Schreiben neuer Dateien ja, aber alle vorhanden Dateien kann ich lesen, aber nicht ändern. Damit kann ich auch mit Thunderbird/Firefox mit den Profilen auf DATEN nicht arbeiten.  Noch 'n Idee wie ich das fixen kann ?
<jokrebel> King_S: …irgendwo hat er die vermutete Fremdquelle ja her. Und sowas kommt von "Befehlszeilen abtippen ohne zu wissen was sie tun". Und hinterher dann nichts besonderes gemacht haben wollen <g>
<Orcor> neandr danke 
<mgolisch> King_S: was steht bei dir in der datei ~/.gnome2/keyrings/default ?
<King_S> jokrebel: kenn ich irgendwo her...*g*
<King_S> mgolisch:  augenblick
<King_S> mgolisch: login
<fr00d> Ich versuche Lightning für meinen Thunderbird zu installieren und bekomme diesen Fehler: "Lightning" konnte nicht installiert werden, da es nicht mit dem Thunderbird-Build-Typ (Linux_x86_64-gcc3) kompatibel ist.
<jokrebel> neandr: WIN und Ubuntu endlich g`scheit trennen?
<fr00d> Nutzt jemand Lighting in einem 64 bit System?
<fr00d> Gibt's da aktuelle Builds für x86_64?
<mgolisch> King_S: hm okay dann ist es wohl was anderes
<King_S> mgolisch: alternative wäre wieder, den bund zu killen, neu machen und ubuntu one gar nicht anfassen. was aber auch bescheiden ist
<neandr>  jokrebel: kein wirklicher Vorschlag. Erstens liefs über Jahre gut, Zweitens muß ich zur XPI Entwicklung wirklich beides nutzen
<King_S> mgolisch: da ich darüber von der schule aus meine daten ablegen kann, dropbox und so sind gesperrt dank schulfilter
<Orcor> soll ich von dritanbietern weg lassen oder aktiviren?
<King_S> mgolisch: najo, dann werde ich das wohl mal machen. muss auch los zur spät schicht. wünsche euch noch ein schönes we
<neandr> Übrigens betrifft es zB. auch das gesamte Verzeichnis für Eclipse :-/
<jokrebel> Orcor: Wenn Du uns mal alle Deine aktiven Quellen sehen lassen würdest müssten wir nicht so viel spekulieren. Und meine Glaskugel ist grad in der Reinigung.
<Orcor> aber wie soll ich die da raus copiren kann nix da makiren 
<Orcor> gib mal einen Terminalbefehl dafür
<jokrebel> Orcor: Ließ und versteh den bereits 2 Mal geposteten Artikel über die Sources.list…
<Orcor> ?
<Orcor> wo
<neandr> jokrebel hatte geschrieben: Orcor: Denke das sollte auf die Sprünge helfen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sources.list
<Orcor> kp
<Orcor> ist zu hoch für mich 
<Orcor> bin da drauf da stehn sachen die ich net verstehe sorry
<jokrebel> Orcor: wieviel davon hast Du tatsächlich gelesen um beurteilen zu können dass das alles "zu hoch" für Dich ist?
<Orcor> ich weis net mal was was ist  die ganzen begriffe kenen ich net 
<fr00d> Ich brauche ein Kalenderprogramm. Mir würde sunbird einfallen, gibt's das für 64 bit Systeme? Ich kann's im Natty Repository nicht finden.
<jokrebel> Orcor: hier gibt es Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe und zum Verstehen - keine Vorgebeteten Befehlszeilen.
<Orcor> danke trotz denn allen für die gedult  
<janda> fr00d evolution?
<Orcor> aber wie kann ich zeigen kopieren was in meine paketquellen ist
<jokrebel> Orcor: untehalb von /etc/apt/ steht das alles
<Orcor> thx
<neandr> Orcor: was ist dein Problem? Du willst FX5 deutschsprachig? FX5 wird offiziell in der nächsten Woche released. Vielleicht solltest du bis dahin warten und dann die entsprechende Version neu installieren?
<Orcor> macht der das nicht alleine dann durch udate?
<Orcor> update?
<jokrebel> Orcor: da in der sources.list und im Ordner sources.list.d stehen Deine "Quellen"
<jokrebel> Orcor: "er" macht vieles, aber mit den falschen aktiven Quellen vielleicht auch mal was was man nicht will.
<Orcor> hmmm..... wo finde ich die Liste auf der Festplatte?
<neandr> Ist abhängig davon welche Version du hast. Ich meine wenn du nightly hast dann wird dir nicht der Standard installiert. Also ev. eine neue Installation von FX5/de
<jokrebel> Orcor: Alternativ kannst Du uns ja ach nen Screenshot aus Deinem grafischen Paketquellen-Toll schicken.
<Orcor> wie?
<Orcor> wie kann ich das Bild heir posten
<janda> topic lesen
<jokrebel> Orcor: http://www.abload.de/
<neandr> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<Orcor> ok
<jokrebel> neandr: IIRC gehen da keine Bilder.
<Orcor> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=bildschirmfoto-softwaryn4f.png
<jokrebel> Orcor: schon mal nicht schlecht. Nun noch den Reiter "andere Software" bitte.
<Orcor> bin ne tso schnel mom
<Orcor> hatte auch vor alles einzel zu posten
<Orcor> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=bildschirmfoto-softwarwnm6.png
<Orcor> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=bildschirmfoto-softwarsu79.png
<Orcor> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=bildschirmfoto-softwarmbzy.png
<Orcor> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=bildschirmfoto-softwarh9nk.png
<Orcor> naja ich hoffe ich konnte mit denn Bildern weiter helfen
<jokrebel> Orcor: Man sieht zumindest, dass Du alles freigeschalten hattest was nicht bei 3 aufm Baum war …
<Orcor> was zum beispiel?
<Orcor> also was soll nicht eingeschaltest sein das mit drittanbietern?
<szal> dat sind die Richtigen.. k. A., was wofür is, aber mal alles aktivieren.. ;)
<jokrebel> Orcor: Meine Liste ist da _wesentlich_ kürzer (obwohl ich Fremdquellen nutze) http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=bildschirmfoto-softwardk2f.png
<jokrebel> Orcor: Dass bei so vielen PPAs Du nicht mehr Probleme hast halte ich für ein kleines Wunder.
<Orcor> wie meisnt du das?
<mgolisch> naja weil da eben oft bibliotheken aktualisiert werden die auch von anderen programmen genuzt werden
<jokrebel> Orcor: Dass Du in der Vergangenheit alles mögliche zusätzliche (nicht offiziell Unterstützte) in Dein System mit reingeprügelt hast und IMHO froh sein kannst, dass das überhaupt noch einigermaßen rund läuft.
<Orcor> einglic hhab ich keine Prob mit ubuntu  tut laufen stabil und habe keien Abstürze
<Wedelwolf> zu welchem programm gehoert nochmal --output VGA1 --primary? ich kenn die zeile auswendig aber nicht den rest
<apollo13> xrandr
<Wedelwolf> danke 
<jokrebel> Orcor: Vergleich doch mal "meine Andere Software" mit "deine Andere Software". Andere Software heißt, von Drittanbietern und nicht offiziell unterstützt und schon gleich gar nicht auszuschließen, dass sich da was gegenseitigt "beißt"
<neandr> jokrebel: sorry, nochmal zu meinem Problem: siehst du noch einen Weg das LW wieder "normal" nutzbar zu machen? chmod .. oder was auch immer ?
<neandr> jokrebel: der harte Weg war, formatieren und backup rüber .. aber das scheue ich eigentlich
<jokrebel> neandr: Mounten über das Terminal schon versucht?
<neandr> nein
<jokrebel> Orcor: Stell Deine Fragen doch bitte hier (und nicht [auch noch ungefragt] im Query= Danke.
<Orcor> welche sachen sollte ich deaktiviren hab shcon heute offt gefragt 
<Orcor> und nix kamm dabei raus
<sebwolf> hallo
<sebwolf> kennt sich hier wer mit pm-utils aus?
<Orcor> was ist das
<Orcor> oder was hast du für ein Problem damit?
<deem> ,frag? sebwolf 
<shetlandpony> sebwolf: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<sebwolf> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pm-utils
<sebwolf> also das ist es
<sebwolf> und ich verwende normalerweise suspend to disk, damit ich nachm "hochfahren" noch meine ganzen fenster offen hab
<sebwolf> und ich wollte jetzt ein script schreiben, was mich jedesmal beim hochfahren daran erinnert, dass ich backups machen soll
<sebwolf> cronjobs fallen da aus, weil ich nicht unbedingt regelmäßig am laptop bin
<apollo13> warum fallen cronjobs aus? cronjobs mit @reboot werden beim starten ausgeführt
<apollo13> (wahrscheinlich zwar zu früh für deinen fall, aber dennoch…)
<sebwolf> naja es ist ja kein wirklicher reboot
<apollo13> hast du es probiert?
<apollo13> ich wäre mir da nämlich nicht so sicher
<jokrebel> Orcor: IMHO mindestens mal die "Drittanbieter Unabhängig" und die "Canonical-Partner". Dann Paketliste aktuallisieren.
<Orcor> hmm
<Orcor> also die drittanbieter abschalten oder was+
<sebwolf> ok ich hab des mit den cronjobs eigentlich von vorn herein ausgeschlossen
<sebwolf> weil ich eigentlich dachte, dass die nur feste Termine können
<Orcor> was heißt imho?
<neandr> jokrebel: mount hilft mir nicht wirklich weiter !?
<Orcor> ist der befehl für pakettquellen aktualisirung  sudo apt-get update?
<neandr> jokrebel: Nautilus zeigt mir DATEN als LW an, und ich kann es unter Orte --> DATEN auch aktivieren .. und teilweise nutzen, aber nicht im vollständigen Zugriff
<jokrebel> neandr: "mount hilft mir nicht wirklich weiter " ist keine brauchbare Fehlermeldung.
<jokrebel> Orcor: ja
<Orcor> ok und was ist das mit sudo apt-get upgrade?
<fazer> hallo, mein kumpel will sich gerade auch ubuntu auf seinen laptop neben windows draufmachen. er hat die normale iso runterladen, hat aber keine cd, sondern will es von seinem usb stick booten und installieren. usb stick leer machen und iso auf dem usb device entpacken?=
<vectory> fazer: dafür gibts bestimmt ein how-to auf ubuntuusers.de
<jokrebel> Orcor: Das zieht Dir dann Dein System auf den aktuellen Stand Deiner Quellen.
<vectory> fazer: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB
<Orcor> ich hab mal jetzt alles von drittanbieter abgeschaltet
<Orcor> und update gemacht
<Orcor> danke für die Hilfe weiter so ihr seid alle  spitze
<fazer> vectory: thx. diesen link hatte ich ihm auch schon geschickt. er hat ein programm, mit dem
<fazer> er es auf den stick kopieren kann, aber es funktioniert nicht. könnte man nicht einfach das iso
<fazer> auf den leeren stick entpacken?
<vectory> nein
<vectory> glaub nicht
<vectory> du musst den stick wenigstens bootable machen
<sebwolf> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ <- fazer
<fr00d> Gibt's eine Möglichkeit möglichst schnell ein Abbild von meine 64 bit System zu ziehen, um daraus ein 32 bit System zu machen?
<fr00d> Ich dachte daran die Paketliste zu speichern und das Homeverzeichnis mitzunehmen, geht das?
<fazer> sebwolf: thx. der wird das schon hinkriegen damit. ich kann ihm jetzt hier aus der ferne auch nicht wirklich weiterhlfen
<fazer> warum verschiebt sich eigentlich mein channel fenster hier(empathy), wenn ich die zeile voll schreibe und dann schreibt es weiter
<fazer> nach recht und schreibt nicht weiter in einer neuen zeile. kann man das ändern? sonst wird das fenster immer größer..
<vectory> haha, klingt wie ein bug
<sebwolf> also ich hab cron @reboot ausprobiert, aber des geht nich
<apollo13> fr00d: ja aber warum sollte man das wollen?
<apollo13> natürlich könnten einzelne programme damit probleme haben
<sebwolf> auf jeden fall scheint des pm nur ein problem damit zu haben mein gtk fenster anzuzeigen, weil wenn ich z.B echo foo > /home/sebwolf/Desktop/test.txt statt dem Befehl für des Fenster reinschreib, dann funktionierts
<apollo13> klar, cron hat ja keinen zugriff auf das grafische zeugs
<apollo13> bzw läuft wohl sogar bevor dein gdm gestartet hat
<sebwolf> nein ich habs jetz ja nich in cron drin sondern in /etc/pm/sleep.d
<sebwolf> und auch mit nem sleep drin wird des nichts
<apollo13> eh nicht
<apollo13> da die gesamte umgebung dafür nicht passt
<ppq> fr00d: joar, das geht so
<sebwolf> du meinst also, das das so wie ichs momentan versuche nicht funktioniern kann
<apollo13> ohne export DISPLAY oder ähnlichem wohl kaum
<szal> fr00d: das Home kannste backuppen & wieder einspielen; der Rest is Handarbeit (Paketliste -> alles dazu installieren, was derzeit drauf is)
<fr00d> Das Home werde ich teilweise wahrscheinlich auch wieder aufbauen müssen, weil es da wohl Unterschiede zwischen 64 und 32 bit gibt und weil ich glaub ich meinen Thunderbird ein wenig verkonfiguriert hab.
<fr00d> Werden wir dann sehen...
<apollo13> darf man fragen warum du das machst?
<fr00d> apollo13: Weil ich wieder einen anständigen Kalender und einen anständigen Flashplayer nutzen will und beides geht im 64 bit System nicht wirklich. Ich hab dem Ganzen eine Chance gegeben, aber die hat das System vergeigt, jetzt muss es dran glauben. ;)
<fr00d> Das Backup läuft noch...
<apollo13> also hier geht sowohl der thunderbird kalender als auch der flashplayer ohne probleme
<fr00d> apollo13: Nutzt du lighning?
<fr00d> *lightning
<apollo13> ich kenne nicht viele andere thunderbird kalender ;)
<fr00d> Woher hast du deinen 64bit lightning?
<apollo13> kA, kann mich allerdings nicht an irgendwas spezielles erinnern
<fr00d> Welche Version von lightning benutzt du?
<fr00d> Hast du auch Natty?
<apollo13> aber ich nehme an da: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/calendar/lightning/releases/1.0b2rc3/contrib/linux-x86_64/
<shetlandpony> apollo13's url: http://tinyurl.com/3ygzuk6 | Index of /pub/mozilla.org/calendar/lightning/releases/1.0b2rc3/contrib/linux-x86_64
<apollo13> shetlandpony: du nervst
<shetlandpony> nicht wirklich apollo13 ;) du nervst :P
<apollo13> rofl
<sash_> Man kann lightning normalerweise auch über die Distribution installieren. Dann bekommt man auch ein 64bit-Lightning
<apollo13> +1
<sash_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/xul-ext-lightning <- Da ist auch ne 64bit-Version
<apollo13> fr00d: also du suchst dir wohl auch probleme wo keine sind ;)
<fr00d> Ich bin mal gespannt ob der Lightning funktioniert.
<fr00d> Welchen Flashplayer hast du installiert?
<fr00d> apollo13: Ich mach an den Problemen schon 2 Wochen rum.
<apollo13> deine zeit hätte ich auch gerne^^ den von der adobe website da ich den nspluginwrapper nicht mag
<fr00d> Die hab ich nicht, es hat mich nur immer wieder genervt. Ich muss ne Diplomarbeit schreiben...
<apollo13> dazu brauchsts aber wohl kaum ein flash *fg*
<fr00d> Oh doch: Nur ein glücklicher Mensch verrichtet gute Arbeit.
<fr00d> Und wenn's nur ein lustiges Video ist, das rettet manchmal den ganzen Tag.
<apollo13> …
<fr00d> apollo13: Du willst mir jetzt nicht erzählen, dass du jeden Tag 14 Stunden produktiv bist.
<apollo13> ne, aber für videos brauch ich kein flash
<sash_> Also, ich komm mit nspluginwrapper und dem normalen Flash aus den Repositories super zurecht. Ich nutze zwar kein Ubuntu, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass man das unter Ubuntu nicht ans Laufen bekommt
<sash_> Und hier stehts ja auch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash?#Aus-den-Paketquellen
<szal> Flash Square ftw
<sash_> szal: Ist das nicht der, der nicht weiterentwickelt wird und für den es keine Security-Updates gibt?
<sash_> "Please note that if you install the Flash Player "Square" preview, you will need to keep this version up to date by manually installing updates from the Flash Player "Square" download page on Adobe Labs." <- Aha, ganz fein.
<Nahab> hallo :-) mal wieder eine dumme frage....gibt es so ein Programm,  wie bei windows "treiber Genius" der die fehlenden oder falschen treiber herausfindet...ich bin davon überzeugt, das ubuntu schon beim starten probleme mit irgendeiner oder mehreren hardware hat...danke für eure Antworten
<sash_> Nennt sich Kernel, läuft normalerweise automatisch
<sash_> Was meinst du denn genau, was fehlt?
<Nahab> weiß nicht ob was fehlt, aber ubuntu startet etwa 1 1/2 minutuen und so wie ich im Netz gelesen habe liegt dies meist an der Hardware und generell glaub ich das Ubuntu mit der Grafikkarte probleme hat, weil ich  z.B. video im youtube nicht im vollbild anschauen kann (friert ein)
<bullgard4_> Nahab: Was sagt lspci | grep VGA?
<Nahab> bullgard4_, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<neandr> jokebel: so habe jetzt das LW auf NFTS umgestellt und backup zurückgespielt, jetzt geht's wieder .. aber warum mit 'normalen' Mitteln nicht .. bleibt mir (zunächst) verschlossen
<neandr> wie kann ich ein LW (als NFTS formattiert) direkt beim Starten von U11.04 mounten?
<levu> wenn ich den inhalt von / auf ne andere partition kopiert habe und die andere partition in fstab als / eingetragen hab, was muss ich dann noch machen, damit er von der anderen partition bootet?
<bullgard4_> Nahab: Lies Dir das mal durch: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/49607/intel-corporation-82865g-treiber-problem.html (Aber erst anfangen etwas zu ändern, wenn Du verstanden hast, was Du tust.)
<shetlandpony> bullgard4_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/3et4kh7 | [gelöst] Intel Corporation 82865G  Treiber problem! - INTEL - Ubuntu-Forum   Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de
<bullgard4_> levu: Das boot flag setzen.
<sash_> bullgard4_: murks
<levu> bullgard4_: und muss ich das boot flag von der alten partition entfernen?
<levu> bullgard4_: und muss ich in grub was ändern?
<bullgard4_> levu: Viele Fragen! Vielleicht liest Du Dir zuerst einmal durch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/partitionierung
<sash_> Boot-Flags braucht man unter Linux nicht...
<levu> sash_: ok :)
<sash_> levu: Grub solltest du noch anpassen
<levu> sash_: ok, wie sag ich grub, dass die / partition ne andere  ist? liest der die fstab ein?
<Nahab> bull was ist denn, wenn ich einfach einen anderen grafikgsrte rein tue findet ubuntu das beim neustart?
<Nahab> bullgard4_, 
<bullgard4_> Nahab: In der Regel ja.
<sash_> levu: Ich kenne Grub2 leider nicht
<sash_> Aber ich denke, nicht
<levu> sash_: ok, ich such mal im Wiki :)
<levu> sash_: danke schonmal
<sash_> büdde
<Nahab> bullgard4_, ist es schlimm, wenn ich dann 2 drin habe, denn der intell inst im motherbort intrigriert
<Nahab> motherboard
<neandr> 11.04 mit Gnome Desktop spinnt: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/erscheinungsbild-spinnt-11-04-gnome/#post-3022127
<shetlandpony> neandr's url: http://tinyurl.com/44j632o |        &#34;Erscheinungsbild&#34; spinnt (11.04 / Gnome) › GNOME (Ubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<sash_> Die wird vom Mainboard ignoriert, wenn ne andere drinsteckt, normalerweise, Nahab 
<neandr> Gibt es ev. hier einen Experten?
<bullgard4_> Nahab: Das weiß ich nicht genau. Ich denke, daß Ubuntu damit zurechtkommt. Aber ich weiß es nicht genau.
<sash_> neandr: Screenshots?
<Nahab> bullgard4_,  gibt es für ubuntu ein zu alt (pc bezogen)?
<bullgard4_> Nahab: Insofern, als die Hardware zu schwach sein könnte für Ubuntu. Sonst eigentlich nicht.
<Wedelwolf> Nahab zu alt gibts nicht, es geht halt nur so tief wie die minimalst-anforderungen
<jwi> Nahab: eigentlich mehr ein "zu neu" :)
<Nahab> ich frage nur, weil ich 3 tage dran verbrachte ubuntu zu installieren und nach dem Bildschirm  "ubuntu installieren"  also ich denke ab da wo der kernel installiert wird, blieb der bildschirm schwarz und piepte ab und zu ma
<bullgard4_> Nahab: Das liegt wohl nicht am "zu alt".
<Nahab> ich dachte schon der dvd Laufwerk könne meine cdś nicht lesen habe ubuntu von 11.04 abwärz zu 8.04 installiert  aber immer das selbe und auf einmal hats mal geklappt
<Nahab> bullgard4_,  an was könnte sowas liegen?
<bullgard4_> Nahab: Das könnte eher an der Konfiguration der Grafikkarte liegen.
<neandr> sash_:  bitte die URL
<Nahab> naja dann hats anscheinen an 4 Grafikkarten gelegen die ich ausprobierte
<sash_> welche URL?
<neandr> um den Screenshot zu posten
<sash_> abload.de zum Beispiel
<bullgard4_> Nahab: Das ist nicht so sehr wahrscheinlich, aber im Prinzip möglich. --  Ist das ein Dual-Boot-Rechner?
<Nahab> bullgard4_, puh keine ahnung, wie bekomme ich das raus?
<neandr> sash_: so solls aussehen: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=bildschirmfoto-3qkre.png
<bullgard4_> Nahab: Indem Du in die Logs guckst. Die kann man von der Kommandozeile in einer virtuellen Konsole aufrufen.
<Nahab> wie komme ich überhaupt an meine poc daten? bullgard4_ 
<szal> sash_: in der Tat, der Square hat ne Weile keine Updates gekriegt, aber das mit dem "manual update" is zumindest für *buntu nur die halbe Wahrheit, weil der in offiziellen Quellen verfügbar is..  die fehlenden Updates dürften der Tatsache geschuldet sein, dass a) der Square nie aus der Betaphase rauskam und b) Flash Player 11 lt. Ansage von Adobe volle 64bit-Unterstutzung mitbringen soll
<bullgard4_> Nahab: Was sind "poc daten"?
<sash_> wuah, ich bin rosa :)
<Nahab> sorrx pc daten
<szal> sash_: ich persönlich seh die Updatefrage net als Problem, für das, was ich normalerweise damit angucke, reicht der allemal
<neandr> das "falsche" habe ich im Moment nicht, es entspricht einem sehr alten Layout 
<szal> sash_: bei mir biste beige ;)
<bullgard4_> Nahab: Welche Daten vom PC willst Du denn wissen?
<sash_> hmm... neandr: Vielleicht einfach mal in ~/.themes aufräumen gehen?
<Nahab> na was ich für ein pc habe, wieviel ram was für ein cpu usw
<neandr> sash_ das heißt?
<sash_> Nahab: sudo lshw --html > lshw.html
<bullgard4_> Nahab: Das Kommando heißt lshw.
<Nahab> bullgard4_,  und was muß ich eingeben, damit ich die logs finde die mir sagen ob ich ein dual pc habe?
<sash_> neandr: den Ordner verschieben, anschließend mal aus und wieder einloggen und versuchen, dein gewünschtes Theme neu darein zu installieren
<neandr> sagst du mir noch die genaue location
<bullgard4_> Nahab: Du mußt es mit sudo aufrufen. Und es ist klug, wenn Du noch einen Schalter ("eine Option"') dahinter angibst. 
<sash_> neandr: ~ ist eine Abkürzung für "Dein Home-Verzeichnis" :)
<sash_> Du musst also quasi nur ein Terminal aufmachen, da dann 'mv .themes/ .themes_backup' machen und jut is
<szal> sash_, Nahab: 'lshw -html > lshw.html' <- mit nur einem Strich
<sash_> echt?
<szal> jo
<Nahab> also ich habe ein Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz ob das ein dualboot ist k.a. bullgard4_ 
<sash_> tatsächlich, nur ein -
<szal> Nahab: was hat die CPU mit Dualboot zu tun?
<neandr> sash_:  geht leider nicht ~/.themes  ist leer
<sash_> neandr: Ui...
<sash_> Achso, du hast gar keine eigenen Themes installiert?
<neandr> ich hab auch keine Themes runtergeladen, ganz standard 11.04 installiert
<sash_> Ja, ich las es gerade
<neandr> testhalber zw den Themes umgeschaltet
<Nahab> szal, nicht denke ich sorry
<Nahab> nicht=nichts
<bullgard4_> Nahab: '~$ sudo gparted'.
<sash_> bullgard4_: Nein?
<sash_> gksudo
<bullgard4_> Nahab: Bitte nicht verwechseln Hardware und Software. 
<Nahab> also ich weiß nicht ob es ein dual boot rechner ist
<sash_> Wieso fragt ihr ihn nicht einfach, ob er auch Windows nutzt. Und wozu wollt ihr das überhaupt wissen?
<bullgard4_> Nahab: Besser ist '~$ gksu gparted'.
<szal> Nahab: Dualboot is keine Hardwareeigenschaft, sondern ne Frage der Systemeinrichtung
 * jokrebel fragt sich das auch grade
<Nahab> bullgard4_, gparted: command not found
<szal> sudo fdisk -l
<szal> reicht doch
<bullgard4_> Nahab: Die Angabe "also ich habe ein Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz" ist eine Hardware-Angabe.
<sash_> neandr: Auf Human hast du wieder zurückgesetzt und trotzdem ist noch alles kaputt?
<bullgard4_> Nahab: Dann mußt Du das zugehörige Paket installieren.
<Nahab> bullgard4_,  ja habs kappiert thx
<szal> was für ne Kappe? ;)
<Nahab> bullgard4_,  ok ich installiere es gerade
<bullgard4_> Nahab: Gut!
<neandr> sash_: ja+nein: Human:ja; und dann passiert irgendwann - beim Booten, oder nur beim Öffnen eines Dateifenster der Wechsel zum "alten" Layout.
<sash_> das ist komisch
<neandr> ja
<neandr> habe das auch von einem anderen User (UK) gehört.
<sash_> Also, ich persönlich würde ja die Daten sichern , den User löschen und neu anlegen. Ist zwar nicht so toll aber zumindest schnell erledigt
<sash_> Wobei das nicht unbedingt ne Empfehlung ist. Nur meine persönliche Vorgehensweise.
<bullgard4_> sash_: Ich möchte es von ihm wissen, weil er Schwierigkeiten mit seiner Grafikkarte oder seinem Grafiktreiber hat.
<sash_> Ja, und was hat das mit Dualboot zu tun, bullgard4_?
<Nahab> bullgard4_,  hat das mit partitionen zu tun?
<bullgard4_> Nahab: Ja.
<apollo13> lol
<susanne> gibt es eigentlich so ein art docbook reader/viewer... hab mir das ein oder andere Artikelchen aus dem Wiki im docbook Format exprortiert
<Nahab> bullgard4_,  und was soll ich dir davon sagen?
<bullgard4_> sash_: Wenn sein Windows läuft, dann ist seine Grafikhardware in Ordnung.
<neandr> ich glaub das ist nicht meine Option :-/. Habe gerade so'n Experiment mit meiner Datenpartition hinter mir (liegt separat, da ich diese Daten auch unter WIN zu greifen muss)
<sash_> bullgard4_: Ja... Du hättest einfach fragen können "HAst du Windows, läuft es da?"
<bullgard4_> Nahab: Sag mir mal, welche Partitionen GParted auflistet mit welchem zugehörigen Dateisystem.
<crapman> wo findet man bei gnome jetzt visuelle effekte?
<bullgard4_> crapman: GNOME 2 oder GNOME 3?
<neandr> würde gerne den Befehl killall -9 gnome-settings-daemon && gnome-settings-daemon && nautilus -q in eine ausführbare Datei speichern, aber wie?
<crapman> gnome 3
<Nahab> /dev/sda1   fat 32
<sash_> Ihr habt kein Gnome 3 bei Ubuntu, außer mit komischem PPA-Kram
<Nahab>  bullgard4_ /dev/sda2  externded
<Nahab> bullgard4_,  /dev/sda3  ext 3
<bullgard4_> Nahab: Was ist "externded"?
<sash_> neandr: In ein shell-Skript packen
<Nahab> bullgard4_,  keine ahnung
<sash_> bullgard4_: extended? erweitert?
<crapman> ne doch gnome 2
<Nahab> bullgard4_,  extended
<bullgard4_> Ah!
<Nahab> bullgard4_,  dann ne partition die nicht zugeteilt ist
<Nahab> bullgard4_,  ende
<neandr> Kann ich shell-Skript über zB gedit anlegen? Irgendwie brauchst da sich einen Parameter
<bullgard4_> crapman: Für GNOME 2 nimmst Du normalerweise Ubuntu Classic. hast Du das eingestellt?
<crapman> bullgard4_, jo
<emexy95> wie kann ich auf einem root-ordner ohne root-rechte schreiben? es geht um einen lokalen lamp-server, möchte halt mir halt nicht dauernd root-rechte für den var/www ordner geben
<bekks> emexy95: Gar nicht.
<Nahab> bull4 ach übrigens hab ich ein super bild auf xp aber auch da besitze ich keinen grafiktreiber, weil kein treiber, noch nicht mal der original akzeptiert wird, nur problemas
<Nahab> bullgard4_, 
<bekks> Nahab: Was ist denn "der original"? Von welcher Hardware genau redest du?
<Nahab> beaver74,  grafiktreiber
<Nahab> bekks meinte ich
<bekks> Nahab: Was ist denn "der original"? Von welcher Hardware genau redest du?
<Nahab> bekks,  grafikteiber
<bekks> Dass Du von einem Grafiktreiber redest, hast Du im Satz vorher gesagt - fragt sich nun, von welchem Treiber genau.
<bekks> Nahab: Was ist denn "der original"? Von welcher Hardware genau redest du?
<bullgard4_> crapman: Die visuellen Effekte befinden sich nicht mehr an der alten Stelle. Ich habe vergessen, wo man sie jetzt ein- und ausschalten kann.
<crapman> ja das ist mir auch aufgefallen
<bullgard4_> Nahab: Wie groß ist die letzte, nicht zugeteilte partition?
<emexy95> bekks: heißt das, dass ich mir immer erst root-rechte geben muss, um auf meine daten zuzugreifen? kann ich mir für den einen ordner nicht dauerend root-rechte geben bzw. die rechte einfach dem user übergeben? oder ist das wieder zu unsicher?
<bekks> emexy95: Ersteres geht nicht, zweiteres ist zu unsicher.
<Nahab> bekks weiß nicht habe keinen originalen gefunden  ist ein intel hab dann treiber genius laufen lassen und dann diese gefundene installiert
<user82> wie ist der autostart befehl für Zeitgeist? (zeitgeist-daemon)
<bekks> Nahab: Von WELCHEM Treiber redest Du? Von WELCHER Hardware GENAU redest Du?
<Nahab> bullgard4_,  10 MiB
<emexy95> bekks: und das ich mir eine verknüpfung auf einem home-ordner lege?
<bekks> Nahab: Und sag jetzt nicht nochmal "Grafiktreiber".
<bullgard4_> Nahab: Das ist nur ein unbedeutender Rest. Den kannst Du vernachlässigen.
<bullgard4_> Nahab: Warum hast Du keine swap-Partition?
<bekks> Weil man nicht zwingend eine braucht.
<Nahab> bekks,  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<bekks> Nahab: Und wo/wie hast Du nach "dem Original" gesucht?
<Nahab> bullgard4_,  weil ich nicht wußte wie man das macht hab die beim manuellen erstellen nicht gefunden, wollte es später machen, weil ich weiß, das man das auch nachträglich machen kann
<Nahab> bekks mit driver genius
<bullgard4_> Nahab: Ok.
<Nahab> bekks,  bei windows halt
<bekks> Nahab: Eine Swap Partition kann man nachträglich nur anlegen, wenn man auch genug Platz hat. 10MB reichen nicht.
<bekks> Nahab: Ok, hier ist aber kein Windows-Support. Was Windows kann oder nicht, interessiert niemanden.
<bekks> Nahab: Wie/wo hast Du _unter Linux_ nach dem Treiber gesucht?
<bullgard4_> Nahab: Zeigt GParted für /sda1 an Flags=boot?
<bekks> bullgard4_: Die Flags sind unnötig, weil sie unter Linux seit 15 Jahren nicht mehr gebraucht werden.
<Nahab> bekks,  ich wollte ja auch nichts über windows wissen, sondern bullgard4_  nur erklären das ich bei windows auch kein treiber habe, weil er dir sagte er will es wissen wenn die grafikkarte bei win geht liegt der fehler nicht an der grafikkarte *pust :-)
<bekks> Nahab: Deswegen will ICH ja auch wissen, wie/wo Du unter Linux nach dem Treiber gesucht hast.
<bekks> Bzw. ihn installiert hast.
<Nahab> bekks,  ich habe unter linux nie nach einen treiber gesucht, weil ich nicht weiß wie das geht
<Nahab> bullgard4_,  was heisst das auf deutsch ? Flags=boot? aber anscheinend nicht, sonst würde ich was sehen - oder?
<bekks> Nahab: Die boot Flags kannst Du einfach vergessen, weil sie seit 15 Jahren niemanden mehr interessieren.
<Nahab> bekks, ok
<bullgard4_> Nahab: Das ist eine Kennzeichnung auf der Partition und ein Eintrag in der Partitionstabelle. Diese hat das Betriebssystem früher benutzt, um von der richtigen Partition zu booten.
<bekks> Vor 15 Jahren das letzte Mal. :)
<Nahab> bekks,  wie schaut oder installiert man denn treiber unter ubuntu?
<bekks> mit aptitude search sucht man sie, mit aptitude install installiert man sie.
<bekks> ,intel? Nahab 
<shetlandpony> Sorry bekks, ich weiss nichts ueber intel, ich assoziiere aber Firefox Swiftfox, Intel-Grafikkarten, Intel_PRO_100, Mac_Installation und powernowd damit
<bekks> ,Intel-Grafikkarten? Nahab 
<shetlandpony> Nahab, Intel-Grafikkarten ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Intel-Grafikkarten - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bekks> Den Artikel bitte aufmerksam lesen :)
<bullgard4_> Nahab: Was gibt aus '~$ sudo lshw -C video'?
<Nahab> shetlandpony, Der Artikel mit dem Namen „Intel-Grafikkarten“ existiert noch nicht.
<Nahab> ok habs
<bekks> Nahab: Dann bewege deine Augen bitte einige Zeilen tiefer, denn dort steht: "Grafikkarten/Intel"
<bullgard4_> Nahab: '~$ glxinfo | pastebinit'
<Nahab> bekks haste gelesen hab geschrieben das ich es gefunden habe
<bullgard4_> Nahab: Du kannst auch var/log/Xorg.0.log analysieren. --  Das ist aber kompliziert.
<emexy95> bekks: gibts dann nicht eine möglichkeit, die Configs so zu veränderns, dass ich einen ordner im home-verzeichnis als dateienablage für den lokalen server verwenden kann? finde das nämlich schon sehr nervig, wenn ich die ganze zeit root-rechte brauche
<bekks> emexy95: Gibt es, ist unsicher.
<Nahab> bullgard4_, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400822/
<Nahab> bullgard4_, Die Anwendung »glxinfo« ist momentan nicht installiert
<emexy95> bekks: das ganze läuft ja schließlich nur lokal, d.h. dass nur ich auf meine webseiten zugreifen kann. wie machens denn andere user? hast du ne ahnung?
<sash_> sie verschieben/kopieren die Dateien mit sudo
<bekks> emexy95: Siehe sash_ 
<emexy95> das heißt, ich code meine dateien, und verschiebe sie anschließend in die dementsprechenden verzeichnisse
<jokrebel> Nahab: Wenn Du weiterließt findest auch den richtigen Link : http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Intel
<bekks> emexy95: Richtig. Mit sudo.
<kay__> hey leute, weiß einer von uech wie ich das model meiner wlan karte ermitteln kann?
<bekks> kay__: Ja.
<kay__> weiß nur noch das sie von SMC ist
<kay__> aber nicht mehr
<bekks> kay__: Ist das ein USB Stick?
<Nahab> jokrebel,  danke, wie geschrieben habs gefunden :-)
<kay__> nein eine pci karte
<bekks> kay__: lspci
<kay__> habe ich aber dann sagt er mir nur: Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<bekks> kay__: Ja, und? Das ist dein WLAN Chip.
<kay__> aber das sist doch nur der chipsatz oder nicht?
<sash_> RTL-8185 ist ja schon recht aussagekräftig
<bekks> Ja, und nur das ist wichtig.
<kay__> aber ich möchte einen windows treiber herunterladen von der smc seite aber dazu brauche ich das model
<bekks> Dann schau ins HAndbuch, oder schraub den Rechner auf - oder schau auf die Rechnung.
<bekks> Hier gibts nämlich keinen Windows Support ;)
<jokrebel> kay__: wie man das in WIN-Style übersetzt fragst Du am besten in #windows
<kay__> :D alles klar 
<emexy95> bekks: kann ich mir dann wenigstens einen automatismus erstellen, welcher, wenn ich die dateien im editor abspeichere, automatisch mittels sudo die sachen in die richtigen verzeichnisse verschiebt?
<sash_> emexy95: Du kannst die Dateien auch direkt mit gksu und deinem gewünschten Editor in dem Verzeichnis bearbeiten
<bekks> emexy95: Schreib Dir ein kleines Script, dass sudo und cp aufruft.
<sash_> oder halt sudo und vi
<bullgard4_> Nahab: Du solltest Dir glxinfo installieren. Vielleicht fragt Dich jemand noch einmal nach der Ausgabe dieses Programms. Die Ausgabe ist aber auch nicht so leicht zu verstehen.
<bekks> glxinfo ist eigentlich vollkommen unnötig.
<bekks> Man braucht die Ausgabe von lspci, und die Xorg.0.log
<Nahab> bullgard4_, habs installiert
<emexy95> sash_: meinst du, dass ich dem editor einfach die rechte gebe, um auf das jeweilige verzeichnis zu speichern?
<bullgard4_> Nahab: '~$ glxinfo | pastebinit'
<bekks> emexy95: Ja, für die Dauer deiner Editor-Sitzung.
<Nahab> bullgard4_, http://pastebin.com/uF0zZ643
<emexy95> bekks: solange ich den editor geöffnet habe, kann ich mit root-rechte beliebig viele datein in root-ordnern speichern, oder?
<sash_> emexy95: Jop, und dazu nutzt du nicht sudo, sondern gksudo
<emexy95> sash_: danke für den tipp, hab ich auch immer falsch gemacht...
<emexy95> sash_: das ist eine akzeptable lösung
<sash_> Indeed.
<ring0> emexy95, kannst dir sogar noch zwei buchstaben sparem. gksu reicht ;)
<emexy95> ring0: danke :-D
<JSeann> moin
<Nahab> bullgard4_,  was heisst "nicht zu leicht" ich raffe da gar nichts :-)...sollte mir doch mal ein linux buch kaufen :-)
<bekks> Nahab: Nein, einfach mal anfangen zu lesen.
<bekks> ,einsteiger? Nahab 
<shetlandpony> Nahab, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Nahab> bekks totaler einsteiger
<bekks> Ja, und? Fang trotzdem an zu lesen :)
<bullgard4_> Nahab: Wenn Du Dir ein Linux-Buch kaufen willst, dann das von Kofler.
<JSeann> wenn compiz installiert ist und ich wegen undecorated windows metacity --replace & gemacht habe, wie ich kann ich compiz wieder starten , aber mit decorated frames
<Nahab> shetlandpony,  suuupi ....danke :-)
<bekks> ,bot? Nahab 
<shetlandpony> Nahab: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Nahab> *kopf kratzt
<emexy95> was könnt ihr mir in sachen editor für html, css, php... mit ner guten gui empfehlen?
<bekks> vi
<bullgard4_> Nahab: Was gibt aus '~$ cat /etc/group | grep video'?
<sash_> bullgard4_: uarghs
<bekks> bullgard4_: Useless use of cat.
<emexy95> bekks: vorteil gegenüber anderen?
<bekks> bullgard4_: grep video /etc/group
<bekks> emexy95: Benimmt sich auf allen Systemen identisch.
<Nahab> hab ich dir das nicht schon gegeben? mom
<Nahab> video:x:44:
<Nahab> bullgard4_, video:x:44:
<emexy95> bekks: aber vim läuft ja nur übers terminal, oder?
<sash_> emexy95: Ich mag geany
<bekks> emexy95: Dann nimm gvim
<bullgard4_> Nahab: Ich habe gerade im Internet gelesen, daß Mitglied der Gruppe 'video' zu werden, das Grafikproblem eines Menschen mit Mesa DRI Intel(R) 865G gelöst hat. Vielleicht solltest Du auch Mitglied der Gruppe 'video' werden. (Aber da weiß ich nicht genau Bescheid.)
<Nahab> bull
<Nahab> bullgard4_,  wo - Adresse
<sash_> du hast das "ey" am Ende des Satzes vergessen
<bekks> alta! :)
<bullgard4_> Nahab: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/benutzer_und_gruppen
<Nahab> bullgard4_,  ok habs in meinen lesezeichen drin
<Nahab> ich muß mich mal wieder um meine Familie kümmer, also danke
<Nahab> bullgard4_, 
<Nahab> bullgard4_, also bis denne
<bullgard4_> Nahab: Ich habe mit Deiner Grafikkarte keine Erfahrung und bewege mich deshalb auf dünnem Eis. Vielleicht fragst Du mal <Fuchs> hier im Kanal, wenn er wieder auftacuht.
<bullgard4_> Nahab: Ich habe mit Deiner Grafikkarte keine Erfahrung und bewege mich deshalb auf dünnem Eis. Vielleicht fragst Du mal <Fuchs> hier im Kanal, wenn er wieder auftaucht. (Er sist oft hier im Kanal.)
<Nahab> bullgard4_,  oki mache ich thx
<bullgard4_> Auf bald!
<Nahab> bullgard4_, cu
<JSeann> also muss ja sagen, abgesehen davon, dass ich mit den messengern unter kde probleme habe und dass ein video im nicht vollbildformat rucklig ist, ist kde im augenblick die rundeste sache
<JSeann> weiß jemand wo ich mal eine überscht habe, welche pakete essentiel für gnome3 und welche für gnome2 wichtig sind?
<ring0> JSeann, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<sash_> Ubuntu hat kein Gnome 3
<JSeann> komisch ist auch, dass ich überall lese und höre, dass wenn ich gnome3 am laufen habe, unity nicht mehr geht, also auf meinem system habe ich unity und als session und gnome3 als sessen parallel
<apollo13> das schaut nur so aus, es ist aber broken
<JSeann> ups, ich meine einfach, ich habe parallel eine unity und eine gnome3 session
<bullgard4_> Ich habe Ubuntu Natty 64 bit auf einer neuen Festplatte eines neu gekauften Computers installiert. Ich habe auch ein "testuser"-Konto eingerichtet. '~$ grep video /etc/group; video:x:44:testuser'.Warum bin ich kein Mitglied der  Gruppe video, aber testuser ist es?
<JSeann> apollo13, und an welcher stelle?, also was ist der grund, warum es eigentlich nicht zusammen laufen sollte?
<apollo13> das gnome3 ppa überschreibt pakete die sonst mit gnom2 laufen
<apollo13> mit etwas pech laufen die dann unter unity nimmer
<JSeann> apollo13, also sollte auch gnome2 parallel neben gnome3 auch nicht gehen?
<apollo13> unity ist gnome2, aber ja, wenns geht ist es glück, einige teile davon werden aber sicher nicht gehen
<apollo13> und es ist tendentiell nen guter weg um alles kaputt zu machen
<JSeann> apollo13, sehe ich es also nicht falsch, wenn ich sage, das derzeit keine wirkliche schöne Lösung vorhanden ist?
<JSeann> außer man gibt sich mit unity zu frieden
<apollo13> lösung für was?
<JSeann> aber sobald ich schwabblige fenster einschalte kommt es zu komischen effekten
<JSeann> naja, unity ist ja ein plugin zu compiz
 * apollo13 sieht da noch immer keine frage zu der eine lösung gesucht wird
<JSeann> nur beisst es sich ja mit einigen anderen compiz plugins
<bullgard4_> JSeann: Die Entwicklung von GNOME 3 ist stark im Fluß. Im Sommer findet in Berlin eine hochkarätige GNOME-3-Entwicklerkonferenz statt an der Humboldt-Uni. Im Herbst wird man die Ergebnisse wohl bwsichtigen können. Es gibt erfahrene Ubunteros, die haben sich positiv über GNOME 3 geäußert.
<apollo13> hochkarätig? *hust, scnr*
<bullgard4_> apollo13: Du weißt es besser?
<apollo13> die frage ist eher wie du weißt dass die hochkarätig sein wird, aber das geht eher nach OT
<JSeann> gibt es ein tool unter gnome3 womit ich die effekte konfigurieren kann? also dass ich nicht immer mit der maus in die obere linke fahren muss um die desktops zu wechseln?
<apollo13> nein
<apollo13> mal abgesehen davon dass du dafür die tastatur verwenden kannst
<JSeann> und den würfel werde ich unter gnome3 auch nicht zum laufen bringen?
<apollo13> nein
<JSeann> apollo13, wenn mir unter gnome2 mit compiz die fensterrahmen fehlen, wie kann ch das beheben?
<JSeann> mit compiz --replace und compiz-decorated --replace klappte es nicht
<apollo13> ist auf dem pc auch gnome3 installier?
<JSeann> nein
<JSeann> hab extra dafür das system frisch aufgesetzt und nur das system aktuallisiert
<apollo13> ka, hab kein compiz
<JSeann> bis ubuntu 10.10 konnte ich unter "Erscheinungsbild" in gnome2 compiz anschalten, so mache ich das jetzt unter ubuntu11.04, der tab um dies zu aktivieren fehlt bei mir
<bullgard4_> JSeann: http://askubuntu.com/questions/32447/how-do-i-disable-compiz-in-the-ubuntu-classic-session
<shetlandpony> bullgard4_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/6dybcqy | gnome - How do I disable Compiz in the Ubuntu Classic session? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<dakash> Hallo, kennt jemand den Syntax für crontab für alle 24 Stunden aufrufen? 
<apollo13> haus nach cron.daily
<apollo13> oder nimm @daily
<JSeann> was kann ich tun, wenn mein kde sich nicht mehr rührt, ich auch kein contol+alt f1 machen kann, aber mit ssh rankomme
<bekks> JSeann: kdm neustarten.
<JSeann> bekks, hab ich grad versucht, nun bleibt auch der ssh zugang stehen
<JSeann> jupp, jetzt ist auch kein netz bei dem rechner
<IchGuckLive> Guten Abend kann man den usb bereich irgendwie neustarten ich programmiere  USB controlller und bei fehlern steigt der USB aus mit lasusb geht dann garnix mehr ?
<JSeann> schade, muss ich wohl doch bei gnome 2 bleiben, denn gnome 3 bekomme ich nicht sauber installiert
<bekks> JSeann: Hingehen, und neustarten. :)
<bekks> Gnome 3 gibt es nicht unter Ubuntu.
<bekks> Immer noch nicht.
<bekks> IchGuckLive: Nein, kann man nicht.
<IchGuckLive> bei jedem Fehler in der programmierung den PC neu starten ist echt Mühsamme fehlersuche !
<JSeann> bekks, ich weiß, ich hatte halt wie auf der gnome3 page beschrieben, die source in die source.list gepackt, dann apt-get update
<bekks> Und ein wundervoller Ansporn, zB in einer virtuellen Maschine zu entwickeln :)
<JSeann> und dann gnome-shell und gnome-themes-standard installiert
<bekks> JSeann: Das sind Frendquellen, die hier nicht supported werden.
<JSeann> aber es tauchte keine gnome 3 session auf
<IchGuckLive> bekks nur zu meiner unwissenden info Kann ich auf Ubuntu 10.04 eine VB Ubuntu 10.04 laufen lassen 
<bekks> IchGuckLive: Klar.
<IchGuckLive> ah ja 
<IchGuckLive> Danke 
<IchGuckLive> bekks: VirtualBox oder gibt es da noch was anderes 
<apollo13> xen :)
<bekks> apollo13: LOL :)
<bekks> IchGuckLive: vmware, kvm.
<apollo13> ich mag xen :)
<IchGuckLive> B)
<IchGuckLive> apollo13:  in der wiki steht kein wort von ubuntu 
<apollo13> definiere "wiki"
<IchGuckLive> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xen
<bekks> Warum sollte da was von Ubuntu stehen?
<apollo13> ^
<apollo13> steht doch dass es auf debian rennt, das muss reichen…
<IchGuckLive> ach so ich muss ja in der VB wieder das Ubuntu komplett neu installieren !
<bekks> Ja!
<apollo13> hä?
<apollo13> wenn dir langweilig ist kannst auch das aktuelle reinkopieren
<bekks> Wenn Du eine virtuelle MAschine baust, musst Du die schon installieren :)
<bekks> Woher soll die sonst kommen? :)
<IchGuckLive> da starte ich liber den Rechner noch ca 5mal neu dann hab ich auch den programmier fehler gefunden 
<apollo13> deine festplatten werdens dir danken^^
<IchGuckLive> Danke Für die Lehreichen Infos !
<IchGuckLive>  apollo13 das ubuntu 10.04 läuft sowieso erst nach den ca 10ten neustart mit Shutdown  richtig an !
<IchGuckLive> vorher kein ton oder kein netzwerk oder und kein usb 
<bekks> Dann machst Du was falsch.
<apollo13> indeed
<bekks> Hier ging das schon direkt nach der Installation.
<IchGuckLive> meistens aber keie festplatten nur die des btriebssystems 
<apollo13> oO, was die leute immer mit ihren systemen machen
<fazer> hi leute, mein kumpel will openjdk deinstallieren, aber es klappt nicht. vllt kann jemand
<fazer> was mit der fehlermeldung anfangen http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400832/ Thx :)
<bekks> Woher stammt sie?
<apollo13> fazer: in der fehlermeldung steht doch was los ist?!
<bekks> Ich möchte aber nicht wahlfrei Fehlermeldungen anschauen :)
<bekks> Sag doch einfach wann die Auftritt, oder was Du versuchst?
<apollo13> bekks: lol, schau sie an dann kannst dir die frage auch sparen
<apollo13> fazer: entweder er führt das schon wo aus oder hat synaptic etc offen…
<fazer> ^^
<bekks> apollo13: :)
<fazer> apollo13: ok thx
<fazer> synaptic hatte er offen
<apollo13> sagt die meldung ja eh ;)
<exs> hi
<apollo13> Chrissss: willst die leute nicht auch aufmerksam machen, dass firefox 7.0a1 auch schon erhältlich ist? *scnr*
<exs> habe eine dvd. wie mache ich daraus eine iso, damit ich sie mounten und abspielen kann?
<apollo13> man dd
<apollo13> wobei ist die verschlüsselt?
<Chrissss> apollo13 ;)
<exs> thx apollo13 how to play an iso dvd with mplayer?
<apollo13> hä?
<apollo13> ich dachte wir waren grad noch bei deutsch
<bekks> exs: man mplayer
<exs> sry 
<laza> \join ubuntu
<apollo13> k
<bekks> laza: Du bist schon da ...
<apollo13> gut dass die leute ihre passwörter immer im servertab eingeben und nicht hier ;)
<bekks> :D
<Chrissss> apollo13, nicht immer ;) mir ists schon passiert
<apollo13> oh wir brauchen wieder ironie tags
<laza> bekks: na #ubuntu wird's ja auch geben, oder? :)
<dreamon> Heute ist mir Ubuntu abgestützt. LED blinkte. Hab ihn dann abgewürgt. Seither hab ich andere Symbole.. und nicht mehr mein gewohntes. Wenn ich unter Erscheinungsbild anpasse, ist egal was ich wähle.. Symbole bleiben die gleichen(falschen)
<bekks> dreamon: Welches LED blinkte?
<apollo13> abwürgen ist gaaaaanz schlecht
<bekks> Definiere "abwürgen".
<dreamon> bekks, Die led von capslock. Abwürgen ist gleich. alt+druck+reisub.. ging aber nicht mußt strom abschalten
<laza> Wie kann ich mir schnell eine Liste der Pakete anzeigen lassen, die den Status entfernt aber noch konfiguriert haben (rc). Ich kann die Ausgabe von dpkg -l via grep und sed bearbeiten, aber ich habe das Gefühl da sollte es etwas einfacheres geben.
<apollo13> was ist reisub?
<bekks> dreamon: Hast Du denn auch den Magic SysRQ aktiviert? Der ist per default ais.
<bekks> *aus.
<dreamon> bekks, Normalerweise geht der reisub hier ohne Probleme..
<dreamon> Nicht das die Symbole nicht schön wären, aber ist alles ungewohnt.
<apollo13> laza: dpkg -l|egrep "^rc"
<jokrebel> apollo13: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ#Anwenden
<apollo13> oO
<laza> apollo13: Ja, schon klar, da muss ich aber noch sed bemühen, um nur die Paketnamen zu bekommen. Hätte ja sein können, dass es so etwas schon fertig gibt.
<bekks> Wieso sed?
<apollo13> das braucht doch kein seit
<apollo13> split einfach und gib die 2. spalte aus
<laza> apollo13: Ich lerne ja gerne dazu. Also dpkg -l | grep "^rc" | ? 
<apollo13> man cut
<apollo13> wobei der wahrscheinlich nur einen char als delimiter kann, also " " verwenden und dann das 3. feld nehmen
<laza> apollo13: awk '{print $2}' finde ich dann handlicher. Trotzdem Danke.
<apollo13> stimmt, in dem fall ist awk wahrscheinlich netter, sonst wäre es cut -f 3 -d " "
<laza> apollo13: yep, hatte ich auch ausprobiert
<ortsvorsteher> tag zusammen. ich muß ein samsung galaxy S 9000i mit einem ubuntu 11.04 rechner verbinden, bluetooth oder usb kabel. leider geht weder das eine noch das andere. hat hier jemand einen tip?
<bekks> Was heisst denn "geht nicht"? Und was ist das eigentliche Ziel? Was willst Du mit dieser Verbindung tun?
<ortsvorsteher> ich möchte 5 bilder die mit dem gerät erstellt wurden auf den rechner übertragen und dann audrucken
<ortsvorsteher> geht nicht heisst: bei anschluß mittels usb kabel passiert weder ein mount noch sonst was. usb bekomme ich im moment nicht zum laufen
<dreamon> bekks, Icons wieder normal.. Reboot.. mit festplatte prüfung.. und dann wieder alles wie gewohlt.. (nur zu Info)
<bekks> ortsvorsteher: Eventuell musst Du deine, Samsung auch noch sagen, dass es sich wie ein Massenspeichergerät benehmen soll.
<ortsvorsteher> danke, ich probiers mal
<Check> abend zusammen, weis jemand wo ich die dateien aus dem /etc/bind9 ordner, die bei der install stand mässig in den ordner installiert werden laden kann? danke im vorfeld
<jokrebel> ortsvorsteher: Android? Vielleicht musst Du USB-Debugging noch aktivieren.
<ortsvorsteher> massenspeichergerät hat schonmal nichts gebracht. wie aktiviert man usb debugging? am rechner oder am telefon?
<jokrebel> ortsvorsteher: Am Handy
<ortsvorsteher> danke. ich arbeite daran
<Conan179> Guten nabend zusammen
<Conan179> ich möchte über mein ubuntu 11.0
<Conan179> 11.4 eine vpn verbindung herstellen könnte mir da jemand helfen?=
<bekks> 11.04 - und was genau hast Du bisher probiert?
<Conan179> genau 11.04 also über den im gnome-panel eingebauten vpn programm und shrew soft vpn
<Conan179> gegen stelle ist eine fritzbox 7390
<bekks> Need more information :)
<bekks> Was ist "shrew soft vpn"?
<Conan179> das http://www.avm.de/de/Service/Service-Portale/Service-Portal/VPN_Interoperabilitaet/15729.php?portal=VPN
<shetlandpony> Conan179's url: http://tinyurl.com/37nykcq | AVM - VPN-Verbindung mit Shrew Soft VPN Connect zur FRITZ!Box (Client-LAN-Kopplung)
<Conan179> ich hab mich genau an diese anleitung gehalten aber es kommt immer die fehler meldung "negotiation timout occurred"
<bekks> Dann antwortet die Gegenstelle nicht.
<Conan179> unter windows klapt die verbindung mit dem avm programm ohne probleme
<Conan179> hmmm ich bin gleich wieder da
<Conan179a> fein, da bin ich wieder
<Conan179a> also das avm programm schaft eine verbindung herzustellen und ich kann auf mein netzwerk zugreifen
<Conan179a> weil aber das programm nicht unter linux läuft und es kein ofiziles programm von avm für linux gibt, muss ich ein anderes programm nutzten also sowoll das interne ubuntu programm das im verbindungs menü eingebaut ist und shrew vpn können keine verbindung aufbauen
<apollo13> fährt die fritzbox normales ipsec oder cisco?
<Conan179a> öhm gute frage...
<apollo13> na dann mach dich mal schlau was da eigentlich rennt
<jokrebel> gn8
<Conan179a> ich glaub avm nutz ipsec
<apollo13> glaube ist in dem fall nutzlos
<apollo13> gut cisco ist unrealistisch auf den dingern, aber openvpn, pptp etc wären optionen
<apollo13> ipsec könntest racoon verwenden
<Conan179a> aha
<apollo13> allerdings (ich hab es in verwendung) ist das wenn du nichtmal genau weißt was dort läuft ein hoffnungsloses unterfangen
<apollo13> und wenn du dich nicht gut mit netzwerken und linux auskennst dann fällt racoon für dich wohl auch flach
<apollo13> (aber wenn racoon mal rennt rockt es alles andere weg :))
<laza> Gibt's 'ne Lösung dafür: Wenn das Netbook an einem externen Monitor hängt, dann soll es sich _nicht_ schlafen legen, wenn ich den "Deckel" zu mache. Ansonsten soll das natürlich zuverlässig funktionieren...
<ppq> laza: da musst du irgendwie an den acpi events rumfummeln und da ein eigenes script reintun, das z.b. via xrandr checkt ob noch ein monitor dranhängt, bevor es mit suspend to ram weitermacht
<bekks> Oder KDE nehmen, und einfach das Profil umstellen.
<laza> ppq: In dieser Art hatte ich das schon befürchtet. Trotzdem Danke!!
<laza> bekks: Na so groß ist der Leidensdruck jetzt auch nicht. ;)
<MrStein> Weiss jemand was über MRW support im Linux?
<bekks> Was soll das sein?
<MrStein> I denke das Lesen von solchen Medien hat früher funtioniert, aber jetzt mit Ubuntu 11.04 geht es nicht.
<MrStein> MtRainier....
<MrStein> CDs
<MrStein> und später DVDs
<MrStein> kaum jemand verwendet es
<Conan179a> zitat aus der wiki "Linux-Unterstützung besteht seit Linux-Kernel 2.6.2."
<apollo13> schon wieder dieses "wiki" :þ
<bekks> Conan179a: Das Wiki ;) Oder die Wikipedia ;)
<Conan179a> -.-
<dAnjou> ööhm, wie kill ich dd ohne brutal zu sein?
<bekks> mit kill?
<dAnjou> läuft als root, aber sudo kill PID bringt nix
<dAnjou> läuft immer noch
<bekks> kill -9
<dAnjou> das is ja brutal
<bekks> Ja und? :)
<bekks> Was soll passieren?
<dAnjou> mags halt nur nich
<apollo13> lol, jetzt beginnt die narrenstunde?
<dAnjou> ich frag gern erstmal nett und hau nich gleich aufs maul
<bekks> Spielt keinerlei Roll ebei dd.
<dAnjou> sooo, dann wollen wir doch mal auf gut glück die sd-karte klonen, und nachher versuchen sie irgendwie in qemu zu booten
<apollo13> warum nicht einfach mounten und dann einhängen?
<apollo13> hä warum willst du von ner sdkarte booten?
<dAnjou> das wär OT
<dAnjou> kanns gern drüben ausführlich machen
<NFischer> Hi all.. verwendet hier zufällig jemand DVB-C mit einer channels.conf?
<dAnjou> ,frag? NFischer 
<shetlandpony> NFischer: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<NFischer> naja ich bracuh ja nich fragen wenn keiner DVB-C benutzt oder?
<bekks> Wieso nicht?
<dAnjou> NFischer: 1. doch 2. selbst wenn hier einer dvb-c benutzt, hat er keine lust, dir irgendwas aus der nase zu ziehen ;)
<NFischer> also.. ich habe eine channels.conf mithilfe von "scan" erstellt... nun hat scan mit den gegeben nen Parametern aus meiner d-Muenchen-file nur einige wenige Sender gefunden.. ich habe nun manuell Sender mithilfe der Liste auf http://helpdesk.kdgforum.de/sendb/belegung-16.html hinzugefügt.. so zum Beispiel ARD und ZDF.. diese manuell hinzugefügten Sender geben allerdings kein Video aus sondern nur Ton.. 
<NFischer> is ja gut
<NFischer> besipiel: 
<NFischer> ProSieben:346000000:INVERSION_AUTO:6900000:FEC_AUTO:QAM_64:511:512:17501 funktioniert
<NFischer> ARD:314000000:INVERSION_AUTO:6900000:FEC_AUTO:QAM_64:102:104:28106 funktioniert nicht
<NFischer> (bzw. nur Ton)
<NFischer> ich verwende für die Wiedergabe mplayer
<NFischer> mplayer gibt "NO VIDEO! AUDIO MPA(pid=102) NO SUBS (yet)!  PROGRAM N. 0" aus
<Buddy> Guten Morgen!, wie bekomme ich bei 11.04 Sound über HDMI raus?
<necrowxrst> !help
<sim2409> wie bekomme ich in ubuntu das windows programm progdvb zum laufen um mittels einer creatix 929 dvb s fernsehen empfangen zu köönen ?
<sim2409> können
<Buddy> Wie bekomme ich bei 11.04 Sound über HDMI raus um Töne hören zu können?
<Check> abend noch jemand wach? bräuchte ein bischen hilfe in sachen dns server mit bind9
<bekks> ,frag? Check 
<shetlandpony> Check: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Check> http://pastebin.com/2R1vfPk2
<bekks> Was ist das?
<Check> wie könnte ich das in den griff bekommen?
<bekks> Was tust Du da, und wieso erwartest Du, dass es funktionier?
<Check> bekks: ich habe den dns server auf gesetzt und er ist auch wunderbar gelaufen. hat dann eine meldung im dmesg das eine doppelte ip da wäre und habe nach google rat die ipv6 deaktiviert, da lief der dns aber noch und auf einmal OHNE änderung brauch er 4-5 sek für ne auflösung macht kein ddns mehr und meldet das im syslog
<Check> gemacht habe ich dig ebay.de
<bekks> Da läuft sehr offensichtlich noch ipv6.
<Check> dann kommt der syslog eintrag
<NFischer> Wie kann ich mir in eine File die Zahlen 300000000 - 400000000 ausgeben lassen?
#ubuntu-de 2011-06-19
<NFischer> moment
<Check> habe im db.root alle ipv6 einträge raus, habe im sysctl.d eine disable datei und im ifconfig zeigt er auch keine ipv6
<NFischer> 300000000 - 400000000 in 1000000er Schritten
<bekks> Check: Zeile 37 in deinem Paste.
<bekks> NFischer: "man seq".
<Check> was bedeutet das?
<bekks> Check: Dass ipv6 benutzt wird.
<Check> da steht doch nix von ipv6
<bekks> Nein? 2001:503:a83e::2:30#53
<Check> ah doch ok
<bekks> Das ist _für mich_ keine ipv4 Adresse.
<NFischer> bekks, ok aber wie in 1000000er Schritten?
<Check> ok hab es geschnallt 
<bekks> NFischer: seq [OPTION]... FIRST INCREMENT LAST
<NFischer> bekks, sorry
<Check> was könnte ich tun das der dns keine ipv6 mehr versucht aufzulösen oder das das system mit ipv6 klar kommt? habe mit ipv6 keine erfahrung
<NFischer> bekks, überlesen ;)
<bekks> Check: Wie hast Du denn ipv6 deaktiviert?
<Check> net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6=1
<Check> sysctl -p /etc/sysctl.d/disable-ipv6.conf  
<bekks> und sysctl -a sagt auch, dass das gesetzt wurde?
<Check> wie kann man das mit pastebinit abfragen? sysctl -a|grep ipv6
<Check> steht ein haufen ipv6 drin
<bekks> sysctl -a | grep ipv6 | pastebinit
<Check> http://pastebin.com/Nejx96Zm
<Check> Danke
<Check> denke das es noch aktiv ist oder
<bekks> Zeile 74
<Check> bedeutet das es nicht aktiv ist
<Check> wo liegt dann mein prob?
<bekks> Start die Kiste halt mal neu.
<Check> kennst du keine besser lösung ?
<Check> möchte ihn mehr als ungern neu starten
<bekks> Das Ding steht ja quasi zuhause - wieso nicht mal neustarten :)
<Check> bin bis auf das dns sehr zufrieden mit ihm und befürchte das das nach dem neustart nicht so ist
<Check> ok boote ihn neu
<dAnjou> mountet ubuntu keine ext3 partitionen von usb-platten automatisch?
<dAnjou> muss ich da jetz echt mit mount ran?
<bekks> dmesg ....
<dAnjou> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/414471/
<Check> http://pastebin.com/e3MU4wG4
<Check> so das ist die abfrage nach dem neustart
<Check> kann mir jemand sagen was das in ipv4 wäre? 2001:503:a83e::2:30
<bekks> Man kann ipv6 nicht zu ipv4 konvertieren.
<Check> oh
<Check> wie kann ich dann überprüfen ob sie stimmt?
<bekks> ipv6 sind bei ipv4 nicht realisierbar.
<dAnjou> man könnte es vielleicht, wenn man es entsprechend eingrenzt und eigene regeln zum konvertieren definiert, aber das gibts so nicht und geht auch nich automatisch
<Check> ok mal so gefragt was wäre die richtige adresse in ipv6 wenn meine ipv4 192.168.100.210 ist?
<dAnjou> is nich
<bekks> 0619 014345 < bekks> Man kann ipv6 nicht zu ipv4 konvertieren.
<bekks> Welcher Teil davon war unklar?
<dAnjou> Check: ipv6 adressen werden komplett anders vergeben
<Check> also ok wenn ich keine ipv6 dhcp habe meine adresse auf dem server ipv4 static ist wo nimmt er dann die ipv6 adresse her?
<dAnjou> schonmal was von interpunktion gehört?
<Check> ne
<Check> sorry
<Wedelwolf> der satz ist grad unverstaendlich 
<Check> welcher ?
<dAnjou> hast du so viele geschrieben?
<Wedelwolf> jedenfalls mir. der "<Check> also ok wenn ich keine ipv6 dhcp habe meine adresse auf dem server ipv4 static ist wo nimmt er dann die ipv6 adresse her?"
<Check> weis nicht wie ich es anders beschreiben soll
<Check> habe keine ipv6 dhcp
<dAnjou> mit punkten und kommata zum bleistift
<Check> der server macht dhcp aber ipv4
<dAnjou> und ENTER ist kein satzzeichen
<Check> und er hat einen static ip die lautet 192.168.100.210 
<Check> ok
<bekks> Man kann immer noch nicht ipv6 und ipv4 in einander konvertieren. Ende.
<Check> ja habe ich doch verstanden
<bekks> Also ist deine Frage danach, wie man das kontrollieren kann, sinnfrei.
<szal> Check: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ipv6#Unique_Local_Unicast
<Check> http://pastebin.com/k7jxmcrd mit wem versucht er zu komonizieren wo der error ist?
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "The DEB program package »metacity-common« contains the shared files." Welche Parteien sind es, die sich diese Dateien teilen?
<dreamon> Habe im Hintergrund zeitgeist-daemon laufen.. mit welchem Frontend greif ich darauf zu? Hab gnome2.xx unter 11.04
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zeitgeist_Activity_Log_Manager
<dreamon> k1l, Der Logmanager damit kann man scheinbar einstellen was geloggt wird und was nicht.. -> glaube der hier -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Activity_Journal
<dreamon> k1l, Trotzdem danke.. hat mich auf die Richtige Bahn gebracht ;)
<dreamon> Wenn es Starte kommen aber nur fehler -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/414549/
<dreamon> ok läuft jetzt mußt den daemon neu starten
<jokrebel> hi
<dreamon> moin
<jabba_> hallo
<jabba_> kann mir jemand sagen, wie man einen cronjob (non-chrooted) etwas in einem chroot ausführen lässt?
<deem> jabba_: indem du dem script sagst, dass es chrooten soll?
<MisterX> hallo zusammen
<MisterX> angenommen ich habe eine datei (plaintext), in der eine reihe files mit komplettem pfad aufgelistet sind
<MisterX> wird cat datei | rm
<MisterX> diese files löschen?
<jokrebel> MisterX: Was hindert Dich mit einer Kopie der Datei das einfach zu testen?
<MisterX> jokrebel: übertriebene vorsicht?
<jabba_> deem, wie? ich dachte immer dass man mittels chroot /pfad in ein chroot eintritt und da dann was ausführen kann, aber gescripted? beispiel?
<MisterX> jokrebel: so. test sagt nein.
<MisterX> also frageänderung: wie gebe ich den inhalt einer datei zeilenweise aus?
<MisterX> sed? awk? wiki hat mir nicht weitergeholfen :(
<bullgard4> dreamon: Welchen Nutzen erhoffst Du Dir von der Benutzung von »GNOME Activity Journal« (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Activity_Journal)?
<dreamon> bullgard4, Ich dachte ich Probiers mal wieder.. Hab neulich eine Bestellung gemacht und weiß nicht mehr wo.. kam keine Email.. jetzt wollte ich nachschauen wo das war.. finds nicht. aber auch mit gnome activity journal hab ichs nicht gefunden.
<jokrebel> MisterX: Ohne gewähr, da keine Ahnung davon: http://www.unixboard.de/vb3/showthread.php?32184-Dateiinhalt-zeilenweise-ausgeben
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/6j6a7ug |  Dateiinhalt zeilenweise ausgeben
<bullgard4> dreamon: Ähnliche Situationen kenne ich auch. :-(
<MisterX> jokrebel: k…
<dreamon> bullgard4, Er hat den verlauf von meinen Internet aktivitäten nicht mir Protokoliert
<bullgard4> dreamon: Ich kann das Programm gnome-activity-journal starten. (Es hat mir 6 Dateinamen in chronologischer Reihenfolge ausgegeben.) Wenn ich aber klicke Applications > Accessories > Activity Journal, dann leuchtet zwar kurz die Festplattenaktivitäts-LED auf, aber ein Programmfenster erscheint nicht.
<dreamon> bullgard4, vorhin hab ich es auch gestartet kam auch kein Fenster.. in der Konsole zeigter er zahlreiche fehler an. Hab dann zeitgeist-daemon --replace gemacht, dann liefs
<bullgard4> dreamon: Huch! Dann geht's bei mir auch. Wie bist Du denn auf diese Lösung gekommen?
<dreamon> bullgard4, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-activity-journal/+bug/638217
<deem> jabba_: mit "chroot /pfad/"
<deem> jabba_: du kannst in einem bash script dieselben befehle verwenden, wie in einem terminal
<jokrebel> cu
<bullgard4> dreamon: Vielen Dank! --  Ich bin neugierig, was ich mit den Ausgaben des Programms nach einer Woche Nützliches anfangen kann.
<Check> morgen zusammen, ich bereibe einen USB MF190 mit einer O2 Prepaid Surfcard, so weit so gut stick wird erkannt verbinden kann er sich auch nur wie kann man den laden? gibt es ein tool oder prog wo ich den code eingeben kann zum laden der usim, oder muß ich ihn immer in ein handy machen um ihn zu laden?
<Check> keiner eine idee wie ich am laptop das prepaid teil aufladen kann?
<Wedelwolf> Check kannst du dich nicht irgendwie bei o2 online einloggen und dort aufladen
<Wedelwolf> +?
<Wedelwolf> moeglich.... 
<Wedelwolf> *waer nur eine moegliche idee so
<bekks> Zur Tankstelle fahren, 20 Euro zahlen, aufladen. Dazu muss man nur die Telefonnummer der SIM-Karte wissen.
<ppq> am rechner das guthaben aufzuladen geht idr. nur mit dem tool vom anbieter. und das ist nunmal immer für windows. mit virtualbox (mit usb extensions) gehts allerdings. aber ob man nun virtualbox anwirft oder eben die sim ins handy tut... das nimmt sich nicht viel
<ppq> man kann das sicherlich auch mit dem programm "chat" unter linux machen, dazu muss man aber das ganze irgendwie reverse-engineeren, das ist noch mehr aufwand :D
<stephanmg> ppq: coole idee mit chat
<dAnjou> moin leuts, ich hier am tower automatische anmeldung und n leeres schlüsselbund-passwort. dennoch kommt es oft vor, dass ich gebeten werden, das schlüsselbund mit nem passwort zu öffnen. irgendwas verschlüsselt also immer wieder mein schlüsselbund. was kann das sein?
<dAnjou> *ich hab
<wasubasa> Hallo und Guten Tag. Wie kriege ich denn diesen grauen Rahmen weg der ganz ganz rechts an meinem Bildschirm klebt? http://www.imagebanana.com/view/8v8nn7pe/Bildschirmfoto.png
<Wedelwolf> rechtsklick drauf "dieses panel loeschen"
<ppq> wasubasa: das sieht wie ein panel aus, das da versehentlich angelegt wurde
<wasubasa> oh
<wasubasa> Schon ist es weg
<wasubasa> Dachte Fehler mit xorg oder so, hab deswegen schon alles erdenkliche ausprobiert
<wasubasa> grml
<wasubasa> Aber dankeschön Wedelwolf und ppq 
<wasubasa> cya
<Wedelwolf> x)
<LupusE> hi
<Minipluto> muss man bei dem eigenen X-Server für Spiele (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Eigener_XServer_f%C3%BCr_Spiele) noch irgendwas zusätzliches machen als dort im Artikel steht? Ich habe das mal für Minecraft versucht aber der Client stürzt da sofort ab
<JSeann> wie kann ich es hinbekommen, dass ich den compizconfig-settings-manager nicht als sudo aufrufen muss, ich habe mit mit htop geschaut, aber ich finde compiz nur mit meinen nutzerrechten und nicht mit rootrechten
<LupusE> Minipluto: ja, wenn er abstuerzt, dann muss man /var/log/Xorg.0.log lesen (wahlweise Xorg.1.log)
<noob7> hallo leute, kann mir jemand sagen ob ich mit "scp" bei zwei neuaufgesetzten Rechnern dateien von einem auf den anderen kopieren kann, ohne irgendwas installieren zu müssen?
<bekks> noob7: openssh-server und openssh-client müssen installiert sein.
<Minipluto> LupusE: das Xserver stürzt nicht ab. Nur das Spiel. Ich kann wohl gleich mal die Fehlermeldung abfotografieren ;) 
<LupusE> JSeann: googeln, oder mittels z.B. strace schauen wo er zugreift, und erweiterte rechte braucht.
<noob7> mißt
<noob7> danke dann muss man doch was installieren 
<LupusE> Minipluto: dann schau in die log des spiels?
<bekks> noob7: "Mist" - und ist das schlimm?
<noob7> ein bissle schon ;) wollte ne möglichkeit bei der man nichts installieren muss
<bekks> Naja - Dir ist klar, was ssh ist, oder?
<noob7> so grob shon
<JSeann> wie kann ich über die console den fenstermanager für eine bestimmte xsession neustarten?
<noob7> aber ich hab gehofft dass ich bei scp den server nicht installieren muss
<bekks> Scheinbar nicht - ssh/scp ist ein _Client_-Programm, dass mit einem _Server_ kommuniziert. Und dann müssen natürlich auch beide installiert sein.
<bekks> scp<tab> eintippen bei den Servern.
<noob7> gibt es nicht irgendeine client-client möglichkeit? oder gibts sowas nicht
<noob7> so dass man ohne was zu installieren daten von einem rechner auf den anderen kopieren könnte
<sash_> usb-stick
<bekks> Wie soll ein Client mit einem Client reden können? Grht technisch nicht.
<noob7> :)
<sash_> Kann Ubuntu nicht so ne komische Netzwerkfreigabe (Samba?) direkt out of the box?
<LupusE> noob7: du verlangst gerade nach einer sicherheitsluecke. das wird gerade in der basisinstallation vermieden. nimm ne aeltere distribution, dabei kann es noch aktiv sein,.
<LupusE> (distribution -> (linux) version)
<noob7> wenn ich eine datei im lokalen netzwerk freigebe so, dass jeder im LAN die sieht und kopieren kann, ist das ne sicherheitslücke?
<noob7> 10.04
<LupusE> das ist eine philosophische frage.
<sash_> Es geht eher darum, dass z.B. ssh aktiviert ist und automatisch läuft, was nicht unbedingt als sicher zu bezeichnen ist. Und das ist bei aktuellen Distributionen nicht mehr so.
<noob7> dann werd ich wohl giver installieren da es für mich als die einfachste lösung klingt
<bekks> Was ist "giver"?
<bekks> Und was genau ist an openssh-server/-client kompliziert?
<mana-mana> moin
<noob7> ein Prog mit dem ich dateien im LAN an verschiedene rechner schicken kann
<LupusE> wenn ich raten darf, dann tippe ich auf eine bonjour/obex implementierung.
<noob7> mit GUI :)
<bekks> noob7: Das kann man mit openssh-server/-client auch. Und man hat sogar Terminalzugriff.
<bekks> Eine GUI zum Kopieren... *nicht mehr zu dem Thema sag*
<noob7> man muss nicht irgendwelche benutzer anlegen damit der zugriff nur für bestimmte benutzer erlaubt ist oder ähnliches einfach drag and dop und der andere muss bestätigen soweit ichs verstanden hab
<bekks> Muss man bei ssh auch nicht.
<mana-mana> ich bräuchte kurz hilfe: nach jedem boot wird meine einstellung bezüglich two-finger-scroll verworfen und ich muss sie wieder über den gconf-editor ändern... der key ist /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/scroll_method und der wert kann 0,1,2 betragen, nach dem boot steht zwar noch die 2 drinnen, aber erst wenn ich es auf 1/0 ändere und wieder zurück auf die 2 gehe wird es angenommen... in den touchpad-einstellungen ist d
<bekks> ,512? mana-mana 
<shetlandpony> mana-mana: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<mana-mana> öhm, mom ich paste es
<mana-mana> http://paste42.de/1511/
<dAnjou> bekks: giver ist echt bequem. sei mal nich so .. so .. so konservativ
<dAnjou> das arbeitet übrigens über avahi
<dAnjou> verschlüsselt also nich erst
<bekks> grausam :)
<mana-mana> nutze übrigens ein 10.10 derivat
<sash_> Und genauer?
<dAnjou> mana-mana: ich glaub, da haste dir grad den support zerstört
<mana-mana> ?
<mana-mana> warum?
<mana-mana> öhm leute?
<mana-mana> :'-(
<sash_> mana-mana: Weil hier Ubuntu supportet wird, nicht Mint, nicht ElementaryOS, nicht Wallbuntu, nicht Debian...
<mana-mana> naja, es ist ja ein ubuntu 10.10
<sash_> Weil die anderen Dinge anders machen, die man nicht nachvollziehen kann, weil sie unter Ubuntu anders laufen
<mana-mana> elementary os übrigens
<dAnjou> tja, schade eigentlich
<mana-mana> ok, können wir bitte trotzdem von einem normalen ubuntu ausgehen? :-3
<LupusE> mana-mana: da ubuntu die gconf einstellungen speichert, und elementary OS nicht ... nein.
<mana-mana> -.-"
<mana-mana> mist
<sash_> mana-mana: ElementaryOS ist hübsch und so, aber a) ist es Version 0.1 und b) ist da vieles anders
<_stemmi_> hi, ich brauch mal hilfe: ich wollte ein spiel unter wine installieren, von cd-rom aus, allerdings kann ich die setup nicht starten, da das executable-bit nicht gesetz is...und einfach setzen per chmod geht natürlich nicht, kann mir wer sagen was ich da anstellen muss?
<sash_> LupusE: ElementaryOs speichert gconf-Einstellungen nicht? O.o
<mana-mana> ja sash_, das ist mir klar
<mana-mana> also a zumindest
<bekks> mana-mana: Also ist es kein Ubuntu. 
<LupusE> sash_: genau das hat mana-mana beschreieben. einen fehlerm den es in ubuntu nicht gibt.
<mana-mana> ich verstehe schon
<mana-mana> der wert wird gespeichert
<mana-mana> nur nicht angewendet
<mana-mana> anscheinend
<noob7> bekks: ist es möglich mit ssh einen Ordner im LAN für ALLE Leute im LAN freizugeben die dann nur ein Passwort benötigen um drauf zuzugreifen (->also nicht für jeden einzelnen benutzer die schreibrechte setzen oder ähnliches)
<bekks> ,enter? mana-mana 
<shetlandpony> mana-mana: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<bekks> noob7: Nein. Mit ssh gibt man nichts frei.
<mana-mana> ja, ok *schäm*
<bekks> ,ssh? noob7 
<shetlandpony> noob7, SSH ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH - Weitere Infos im query ...
<sash_> mana-mana: http://elementaryos.org/get-involved
<sash_> mana-mana: #elementary on irc.freenode.net.
<mana-mana> danke
<Minipluto> welche alternative gibt es zu "foo > log.txt", um die Ausgabe eines in der Konsole ausgeführten Befehls in eine Datei zu leiten? Das leitet in meinem Fall nämlich nicht alles um.
<LupusE> Minipluto: das ist auf www.bin-bash.de super beschrieben.
<stephanmg> Minipluto: &>
<sash_> Minipluto: Höchstwahrscheinlich leitet es den stderr-Kanal nicht um, was du so ja auch nicht angibst. Das ginge so: foo &> log.txt
<sash_> Minipluto: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-3.html
<Minipluto> damit hat es geklappt, danke euch
<dAnjou> noob7: auch wenn ssh dazu nicht das geeignetste protokoll ist, wie bekks schon sagte, könntest du einen neuen nutzer auf dem server anlegen und die zugangsdaten von diesem an alle nutzer weitergeben
<noob7> können dann mehrere leute mit den gleichen anmeldedaten gleichzeitig darauf zugreifen?
<bekks> Ja klar.
<dAnjou> noob7: kleiner tipp am rande
<dAnjou> ,quota? noob7 
<shetlandpony> noob7, Quota ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Quota - Weitere Infos im query ...
<sash_> Übrigens kann Ubuntu out of the box: python -m SimpleHTTPServer <- Sollte ja zum einfachen Dateiaustausch ausreichen, wenn man nix nachinstallieren will.
<grossing> ,bot? noob7 
<shetlandpony> noob7: ich bin ein bot ;p
<noob7> habs gemerkt
<dAnjou> sash_: zu dem sei aber gesagt, dass er unendlich lahm is und keine parallelen requests bearbeiten kann
<dAnjou> bessere erfahrungen hab ich da mit webfs
<Minipluto> So, das ist die Ausgabe, wenn ich minecraft in der virtuellen Konsole mit „xinit /usr/bin/java -jar /pfadzu/minecraft.jar $* -- :1“ starte: http://pastebin.com/907A45Mz – erst erscheint das Login-Bild (quasi so eine html-Seite) und nach dem Einloggen erscheint ein Fehlermeldungsfenster, in dem das gleiche drin steht, wie im Paste ab Zeile 36. Ich kann damit halt überhaupt nichts anfangen und weiß dementsprechend nicht, was ich ...
<Minipluto> ... sonst noch probieren soll.
<Minipluto> vielleicht ist noch der Hinweis sinnvoll, dass die Grafikkarte eine Intel GMA 965 ist.
<Minipluto> aber auf herkömmliche Weise mit und ohne compiz startet das Spiel ja
<JSeann> öhm, wie sollten die rechte in meinem home-ordner gesetzt sein? für u g und o ?
<bekks> 750
<bekks> Die ganz paranoiden setzen 700
<JSeann> danke bekks
<JSeann> naja, ich habe herausgefunden, warum compiz nur mit sudo was ändern konnte , weil eine config datei nur root rechte hatte
<bekks> 12Dann hast Du wohl mal mit sudo herumgespielt.
<sash_> bekks: Wer außer einem selber ist denn normalerweise noch in der Gruppe $EIGENERUSERNAME?
<JSeann> bekks, jup, hatte :-/
<bekks> sash_: Jeder, dem man lesenden Zugriff auf sein /home geben möchte.
<sash_> Also niemand, ok.
<bullgard4> Wie heißt ein zu keepassx alternatives Programm?
<apollo13> textfile + gpg
<C_A_M> mahlzeit. beim booten wird nun immer die festplatte überprüft. was kann ich da machen ?
<dAnjou> bullgard4: da hatte damals in der c-base einer n vortrag zu gehalten, wo du auch da warst
<JSeann> moin dAnjou 
<apollo13> C_A_M: klingt nach stark kaputt
<apollo13> oder du hast mit tune2fs gespielt
<dAnjou> bullgard4: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Passwortmanager
<dAnjou> JSeann: tach och
<C_A_M> stark kaputt, ist grad frisch aufgesetzt
<C_A_M> und eingerichtet
<apollo13> drum kann die festplatte dennoch am eingehen sein
<apollo13> lass mal nen ordentlichen check und badblocks von nem livesystem drüber
<dreamon> Dateisystem brfs les ich grade ist komprimierfähig.. ist daß das einzige dateiformat das komprimiert? Jemand Erfahrungswerte?
<bullgard4> dAnjou: Vielen Dank!
<bekks> dreamon: ZFS komprimiert auch.
<C_A_M> die ist grad 4-5 monate alt und das macht auch nur ubuntu w7 meckert nicht
<JSeann> bekks, also wenn ich mit dem über dem menu aufzurufenden compizconfig-settings-manager alles einstellen will, dann muß ich den config ordner compiz-1 auf o=rwx setzen
<dAnjou> bullgard4: revelation war das übrigens
<bekks> JSeann: So zerschiesst man sich BErechtigung ziemlich sicher.
<JSeann> dann scheint das tool keine nutzer rechte zubesitzen
<apollo13> dreamon: brfs gibt es nicht
<bekks> JSeann: Du solltest mal schauen, dass alle Dateien dort auch deinem User gehören, anstatt an den Rechten rumzuspielen.
<C_A_M> badblocks, was ist das denn ?
<apollo13> man badblocks
<dreamon> apollo13, btrfs .. Sorry
<apollo13> das hat noch so ziemlich beta status imo
<baccenfutter> redhat oder centos wollen das im naechsten release als default setzen, hab ich neulich gelesen...
<baccenfutter> oder umdinest mit auf der install CD anbieten
<baccenfutter> s/um/zum/
<shetlandpony> baccenfutter meant: oder zumdinest mit auf der install CD anbieten
<apollo13> das halte ich stark fürn gerücht, denn die sind auf stabilität ausgelegt, aber fedora könnte sein
<bekks> baccenfutter: Weder Redhat noch Centos. Fedora.
<JSeann> bekks, also in dem ordner befindet sich eine datei Default.ini mit wo der besitzer root ist
<bekks> JSeann: Dann ändere den Besitzer.
<JSeann> die config datei allerdings hat user rechte
<JSeann> bekks, wie kann ich den besitzer ändern
<bekks> JSeann: Weil Du gerade sinnloserweise 777 gesetzt hast.
<bekks> ,rechte? JSeann 
<shetlandpony> JSeann, Rechte ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte - Weitere Infos im query ...
<stephanmg> mh, sowas habe ich noch nie gelesen, dass jemand 777 setzt (freiwillig) :)
<dAnjou> in ner kontrollierten umgebung .. warum nich? (aber das is OT)
<JSeann> danke bekks 
<Gulaschkanone> Moinsen. Mal ne Frage: Kann ich in Ubuntu die Systemaktualisierung (GUI / Konsole) blockieren, wenn das Gerät nicht am Stromnetz hängt?
<jabba_> suche grade einen schlangen Desktop für meinen Server, den man für grafische Applikationen mittels VNC mal grade remote starten kann. Dachte da an XFCE4 bzw LXDE. Nur leider wollen mir beide Ubuntu-Pakete sämtliche xorg-bla-pakete mit aufs system installieren, die ich garnicht haben will. kann man das irgendwie umgehen? will das möglichst schlank lassen.
<apollo13> Gulaschkanone: die gui rennt nur wenn du am stromnetz hängt, außer du stoßt es manuell an
<apollo13> die konsole tut das was du sagst auch im batteriebetrieb…
<Gulaschkanone> ok, ich hab den Laptop eben durch meine eigene Doofheit zum Absturz gebracht :D
<JSeann> bekks, wenn ich der besitzer einer datei bin deren gruppe root ist, dann dürfen alle die mitglied der gruppe root sind die datei benutzen mit den gruppen rechten?
<bekks> JSeann: Ja. Aber Wieso hast Du ein deinem /home Dateien, die nicht deiner Gruppe gehören?
<JSeann> bekks, keine ahnung, mit anderen worten , sollte keine datei in meinem home der gruppe "root" angehören?
<bekks> JSeann: Nein, sollte sie nicht.
<JSeann> also sollte ich auch die gruppen rechte ändern
<bekks> Sagte ich, ja.
<JSeann> bekks, ok, schon passiert, danke nochmal
<bullgard4> dAnjou: Danke!
<jokrebel> re
<noob7> kennt jemand ein ähnliches prog wie: http://www.handtex.fr/index.html ?
<NFischer> Hi all! gibt es die Möglichkeit Ubuntu automatisch folgende tastenkombination in endlosschleife ausführen zu lassen: RMouseClick; 5sec. wait; Mouswheel down; 1sec wait ; MWheel Up; 2sec. wait ; RMouseclick ?
<bekks> noob7: Warum ähnlich? Installier es doch?
<jokrebel> noob7: Könntest Du besser selbst beschreiben, was das Programm kann (bzw. was davon Dir wichtig ist)?
<noob7> sowas wär optimal http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAFGONn4KoQ  :)
<shetlandpony> noob7's youtube link:  YouTube - &#x202a;FluidMath Introduction&#x202c; 
<bekks> noob7: Was tut das Programm?
<noob7> das video zeigt ziemlich gut
<jokrebel> noob7: Erkläre es oder lass es.
<bekks> Ich will mir kein Video angucken.
<bekks> Vor allem sind Handtex und Fluidmath zwei unterschiedliche Dinge.
<noob7> man kann auf nem tablet sachen schreiben und die werden erkannt zusätzlich können die eingebebenen glichungen berechnet serden
<noob7> werden
<noob7> hantex ist das beste was dem nahekommt
<noob7> was ich so finden konnte
<noob7> zum einfach schreiben ist ja xournal nicht schlecht aber halt ohne den erkennungsfeature und dem mathe zeug
<bekks> Warum installierst Du Handtex nicht einfach?
<noob7> ich glaub da kann man keine bilder einfügen
<bekks> Glaubst Du, oder weisst Du es? 
<noob7> ich glaube es
<noob7> sieht zumindest danach aus
<noob7> wollte ein prog mit dem man auf nem tablet irgendwelche aufgaben lösen kann
<bekks> Mit Handtex kann man das nicht.
<bekks> Handtex ist ein Programm zur _Notation_ von sowas.
<bekks> Wenn Du ein Programm zur Lösung von sowas haben willst, musst Du dich entsprechend umschauen. Matlab, Mathematica, etc.
<jokrebel> ,enter? noob7
<shetlandpony> noob7: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<noob7> ja, bei denen muss ich halt das alles eintippen (maus + tastatur) ich wollte schon zu Fuß rechnen und bei manchen sachen wenn nötig auf Scilab oder wxmaxima oder qtoctave oder sonstiges umschalten
<bekks> JA, sicher musst Du denen Sagen, was sie tun sollen.
<bekks> Solche Programme errechnen Lösungen und denken nicht für Dich.
<noob7> folgendes wär net schlecht ;) : bild von der aufgabe machen es einfügen und unten drunter die aufgabe berechnen mit handschrifterkennung und wenn man nicht weiterkommt scilab...
<bekks> Träum weiter.
<noob7> :)
<noob7> eigentlich kann xournal das eine und handtex das andere
<bekks> Dann installier beides.
<jokrebel> NFischer: Suchst Du vielleicht etwas wie einen Macrorecorder? Soll man in der Paketverwaltung über das Stichwort "Macro" angeblich finden.
<noob7> ja aber ich bekomm das zeug von handtex nicht als formel/gleichung in xournal rein, höchstens vielleicht als bild
<NFischer> jokrebel, genau das, danke!
<noob7> werd mal warten bis die neugeschriebene versioin von xournal rauskommt vielleicht gibts da dann andere möglichkeiten
<noob7> ne frage zum selber compilieren, hab irgendwo gelesen, dass wenn man selber compiliert man die progs nicht über die paketverwaltung entfernen kann. kann ich einfach das prog in einem bestimmten ordner compilieren und den dann einfach löschen?
<NFischer> jokrebel, ja ok, vielleicht doch nicht ganz... ich müsste die Maus frei bewegen können; nur die clicks und scrolls sollten automatisiert stattfinden..
<basti> hallo. ich beutze die classic "ansicht" bei gnome und vor ein paar tagen ist beim start ein panel (namen weiß ich leider nicht mehr) abgestürzt und ich habe es aus der konfiguration gelöscht. jetzt ist es so, dass sich die programme nicht mehr in die "taskleiste" unten rechts minimieren lassen. welches panel ist dafür verantwortlich? ich kann in der auswahl leider nichts entsprechendes finden.
<jokrebel> NFischer: Was genau hast Du versucht? Welches Programm?
<jokrebel> basti: Fensterliste
<ppq> noob7: bevor du so anfängst, nutzt du am besten checkinstall. './configure', 'make' und dann 'sudo checkinstall' statt 'sudo make install'. dann kannst du es über die paketverwaltung wieder entfernen
<NFischer> jokrebel, xmacro
<noob7> NFischer, gnee  ?
<ppq> noob7: wenn du was mit 'sudo make install' installiert hast, musst du im selben verzeichnis(!!!) 'sudo make uninstall' ausführen. so ist das jedenfalls weit verbreitet vom makefile her. deshalb ist einfach das verzeichnis lsöchen keine gute idee
<ppq> noob7: außerdem lassen sich viele programme auch direkt nach dem 'make' schon ausführen, ohne installation
<NFischer> noob7, gnee funzt iwie ned
<basti> jokrebel, nein, das ist es leider nichts
<basti> -s
<NFischer> vorallem bräucht ich was, was inner endlosschleife laufen kann
<noob7> ppq: lassen sich alle progs mit checkinstall insatllieren/erstellen
<ppq> noob7: nein, kernelmodule beispielsweise nicht
<jokrebel> basti: Hier schon - oder Du hast das, was Du willst unglücklich beschrieben.
<ppq> noob7: aber mit der mehrheit der anwenderprogramme geht das
<jokrebel> NFischer: Das Macro dann immer wieder aufrufen müsste schon auch machbar sein.
<NFischer> jokrebel, stimtm eigentlich ;)
<NFischer> öhm.. wie kann man, btw, ein command unendlich oft hintereinander ausführen?
<basti> jokrebel, ich meine damit, dass manche programme, sich zu einem icon recht unten neben der uhr minimieren lassen und dann in der fensterleiste gar nicht mehr auftauchen
<ppq> noob7: noch n tipp: wenn du ein programm kompilieren willst, das auch über die paketverwaltung verfügbar ist (aber falsche version/falsche konfiguration), dann kannst du mit 'sudo apt-get build-dep' die benötigten -dev pakete automatisch installieren lassen. am besten auch in ner textdatei speichern, falls du die nach dem kompilieren wieder runterwerfen willst, dann rbauchst du die nämlich nicht mehr
<ppq> (den paketnamen natürlich noch hinter den befehl)
<BuZZ-T> basti: "notification-area"? Weiß nicht wie das auch deutsch heißt
<jokrebel> basti: Ah so. Wie zB. Konversation? Das nistet sich in der Benachrichtigungsanzeige ein.
<jokrebel> NFischer: Eventuell kann man die auch noch anschließend editieren (Mausbewegung rauslöschen). Hab das aber selber nie probiert.
<NFischer> jokrebel, mach ich grad ;)
<bekks> BuZZ-T: "Benachrichtigungsbereich". :)
<NFischer> jokrebel, wie ruf ich das macro "immer wieder auf"?
<jokrebel> NFischer: Auch nur Theorie: zB. ein Shell-Script mit ner Endlosschleife… müßt ich jetzt auch erst was zusammen-googlen.
<NFischer> jokrebel, kk
<basti> jokrebel, BuZZ-T: benachrichtigungsfeld. danke!
<atn> Gibt es bei Linux ein Programm womit man Bilder kleiner machen kann damit man sie schneller mit E-Mail verschicken kann. Bei Windows heißt so ein Programm PDF-Xchance Viewer?
<dAnjou> atn: jede menge
<jokrebel> atn: genügend
<atn> jokrebel, wie heißt so ein Programm z. B. bei Linux?
<dAnjou> ,Grafik? atn 
<shetlandpony> atn, Grafik ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafik
<jokrebel> atn: das kann glaub ich sogar nautlius schon.
<atn> Vielen Dank fürs Erste.
<vectory> jokrebel: nautilus nich, eog maybe
<dAnjou> auch nich, ist ja echt merkwürdig. alles vorinstallierte scheint das nich zu können
<stephan_> Hallo an alle
<stephan_> Brauche Hilfe bei mit wine 1.3
<bekks> ,frag? stephan_ 
<shetlandpony> stephan_: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<stephan_> die sims3 und die sims 3 late night habe ich installiert aber es stürzt ständig beim laden ab
<NFischer> Wie binde ich ein Command an eine Keyboardtaste?
<vectory> stephan_: #winehq
<vectory> ,wine?
<shetlandpony> vectory, Wine ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine - Weitere Infos im query ...
<stephan_> was ist wine hq ?
<stephan_> ok Danke 
<bekks> stephan_: Ein Channel auf Freenode, der sich mit Wine auskennt.
<stephan_> bin neu hier 
<dAnjou> NFischer: desktopumgebung?
<NFischer> dAnjou, gnome
<dAnjou> System -> Einstellungen -> Tastenkombinationen
<dAnjou> "Hinzufügen"
<dAnjou> das leben kann so einfach sein
<jokrebel> vectory: Mein Nautilus kann das. Rechtsklick auf ein Bild - Bildgröße anpassen...
<dAnjou> jokrebel: schön, dass du da nachträglich rumgefummelt hast ;)
<dAnjou> standardmäßig geht das nich
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Mag sein dass das eine Erweitungs-Nachinstallation war.
<NFischer> dAnjou, leider nicht ganz... ich hätte gerne auf "F12" "cat ~/macro | xmacroplay :0".. funzt aber so nicht
<jokrebel> dAnjou: …aber es ging darum "ob und wie" das geht. Nicht, welches Standardprogramm welches vorinstalliert ist das von Hause aus kann. UND - Der Fragesteller selbst is bereits lang weg…
<dAnjou> naja, aber nautilus selbst kann es eben nicht *schon* .. es geht auch grad um die art des supports
<dAnjou> man muss plugins installieren
<bekks> Was ist daran falsch?
<dAnjou> hier kommt bekks und ich bin weg
<jokrebel> dAnjou: was meinst Du mit "art des supports"? Was war an meinen Beiträgen zu beanstanden?
<dAnjou> jokrebel: das war offenbar n richtiger frischling. und da wir hier in #ubuntu-de sind, war deine aussage IMHO nicht ausreichend.
<dAnjou> NFischer: musst n script erstellen und das da reinpacken. shell-code wird da offenbar nicht interpretiert
<NFischer> dAnjou, kk thx
<noob7> NFischer, nur so eine idee rechtsklick auf panel->zumpanel hinzufügen->das oberste, keine ahnung vielleicht geht das net
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Dein hinge**** "Grafik" an den Bot hat ihn vermutlich erschlagen mit Infos … aber egal…
<C_A_M> mahlzeit. beim booten (dualboot) wird ständig die festplatte überprüft. badblocks -vs /dev/sda6 ergibt keine fehler. was kann man dagegen machen? die überprüfung komplett deaktivieren würd ich nur ungern.
<ppq> C_A_M: fährt dein rechner denn normal runter? eigentlich wird die prüfung nur dann unregulär durchgeführt, wenn das fs unsauber ausgehängt wurde
<jokrebel> C_A_M: vielleicht mal von LiveCD booten und manuell ein fsck ausführen.
<bekks> Oder wenn im Dualboot irgendwas auf das Filesystem schreibt.
<C_A_M> hab gerade via live cd badblocks ausgeführt. der rechner fährt immer unterschiedlich herunter und für meinen geschmack und wissens nicht sauber
<C_A_M> fsck muss ich mich erst einlesen wie das geht
<bekks> Wie fährst Du ihn denn herunter?
<bekks> fsck -f /dev/sda6
<C_A_M> einfach ausschalten oder neustart
<bekks> Einfach auf den Knopf drücken, am Rechner?
<C_A_M> dann und wann fährt er dann auch noch einmal sauber hoch
<C_A_M> nein übers menü natürlich
<C_A_M> hab beim installieren glaube ich auch mit ext2 aufs falsche pferd gesetz, oder ?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Also nicht auf ein falsches - nur auf ein sehr langsames :)
<C_A_M> autsch
<C_A_M> hab vorhin was überflogen das man dies noch nachträglich ändern kann
<bekks> Nicht wirklich.
<C_A_M> mist also wieder viiieele std für die katz.
<bekks> Wie kamst Du denn auf ext2?
<C_A_M> bin gerade fertig gewesen mir das system einzurichten.
<Fuchs> bekks: warum sollte man bitteschoen ext2 nicht aendern koennen? 
<C_A_M> unwissenheit
<Fuchs> bekks: das bekommt man ohne Probleme auf ein ext4 hoch 
<C_A_M> hallo fuchs
<bekks> Fuchs: Weil es kein Journal hat, und man das erst noch anlegen müsste. Und wenn man es auf ext4 hochzieht, kann es keine extents.
<Fuchs> ext2 zu ext3 ist ein mieses journal mehr, ext3 auf ext4 geht ebenfalls on the fly, habe ich hier schon gemacht. 
<Fuchs> bekks: doch, kann es. Man muss es nur von einem Livesystem aus machen. 
<C_A_M> das hab ich auch so gelesen in der wiki
<C_A_M> nur bevor ich das mache will ich das system erst einmal wieder in die spur bekommen
<Fuchs> tune2fs -j /dev/sdxy    fuer ext2 zu ext3    (darf dazu nicht gemounted sein, deswegen livesystem) 
<Fuchs> tune2fs -O extents,uninit_bg,dir_index /dev/sdxy    fuer ext3 zu ext4  (auch hier: darf nicht gemountet sein) 
<Fuchs> mach das, ich bin dann wieder am Lernen. Viel Erfolg. 
<C_A_M> danke. hast du einen tipp wie ich an die ursache herannkomme um die ständige überprüfung endlich in den griff zu bekommen?
<Psylent1> DCC SEND "hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh" 0 0 0
<Psylent1> oops
<C_A_M> wenn ich ext2 habe muss ich doch bestimmt diesen sudo fsck.ext3 -v -f -c /dev/sda6 in sudo fsck.ext2 -v -f -c /dev/sda6 ändern oder ?
<C_A_M> danke. werd dann mal wieder live starten und fsck ausführen
<bekks> Unnötig :)
<C_A_M> wiso ?
<bekks> Weil man ein System auch beim Booten zwingen kann, ein vollständiges fsck zu machen.
<bekks> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-force-fsck-on-the-next-reboot-or-boot-sequence/
<shetlandpony> bekks's url: http://tinyurl.com/2tapdr |    Linux Force fsck on the Next Reboot or Boot Sequence
<C_A_M> aha, danke, werd ich machen
<C_A_M> das liest sich gut, das probier ich mal. danke
<C_A_M> touch: kann „/forcefsck“ nicht berühren: Keine Berechtigung
<bekks> Dann machst Du es nicht als root.
<C_A_M> sry seh ich grad ist was bei der authentifizierung schief gegangen
<C_A_M> sitz schon wieder zu lange am rechner
<C_A_M> merkwürdig, ich kann mich nicht mit su - und dem passwort authentifizieren
<C_A_M> nicht
<bekks> Weil es sudo sein muss, und nicht su.
<bekks> Weil dein root kein gesetztes Passwort hat (hoffentlich).
<C_A_M> steht so im tut
<NFischer> re all! wie kann ich mein skript "~/skript" killen wenn es nicht im Terminal läuft?!
<apollo13> ps -ef|grep skript pid suchen und kill -whatever pid
<jokrebel> hihi - das endlose?
<bekks> jokrebel: :D
<apollo13> hab ich was verpasst?
<NFischer> hehe
<NFischer> ja ich hab jetzt 2 kleienre makros.. allerdings will ich, sobald ich ein weiteres makro startet, das erste gekillt wird... 
<NFischer> killall -9 ablehnung
<NFischer> killall -9 annahme
<NFischer> cat ~/makro/ablehnung | xmacroplay :0
<NFischer> funzt ned
<NFischer> das is btw. der Anfang des bashscr
 * apollo13 erinnert sich mit schauern an excel makros
<NFischer> also...
<NFischer> die skripte heissen "annahme" und "ablehnung"
<NFischer> wenn z.B. "annahme" läuft, kommt es vor, dass ich früher abbrechen will, weil es mir zeit rauben wüprde das skript durchlaufen zu lassen
<NFischer> also würde ich entweder eine erneute "annahme" bzw. "ablehnung" starten wollen
<NFischer> wie kille ich, in dem skript, das alte, noch laufende?
<apollo13> sagte ich doch schon
<bekks> mit kill, so wie es oben gesagt wurde.
<bekks> Daran hat sich seither nichts geändert :)
<NFischer> oh sorrz überlesen ;)
<NFischer> thx!
<apollo13> bekks: doch, ich weiß noch immer nicht was zum teufel er eigentlich macht^^
<bekks> Ich auch nicht. :)
<apollo13> und sonst halt nen pidfile schreiben
<bekks> oder pidof benutzen.
<NFischer> kk
<NFischer> thx
<soc> hi
<soc> ich hab virtual box auf ubuntu installiert
<soc> und würde gerne diese gemeinsamen ordner nutzen
<soc> hab das über das virtual-box memü eingestellt (also ordner ausgewählt)
<soc> aber wo tuacht der ordner in der vm auf?
<soc> hab schon versucht das zu mounten aber das ging auch nicht
<bekks> HAst Du das Handbuch zu vbox schon gelesen?
<bekks> Du musst den in der vm mounten, und die guest additions installiert haben, sonst kannst Du den nicht mounten.
<sash_> Der taucht als Netzwerkordner auf
<sash_> siehe http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#sharedfolders
<sash_> Absatz "manual mounting"
<soc> seltsam, das hab ich versucht
<tobago> hi, suche nach einer vom aktuellen kernel unterstützten wlan karte. frage: welche wlan pci karte verwendet ihr?
<soc> ne amd radeon
<sash_> soc: Ach ja?
<tobago> wlan karte?
<soc> ah uh
<soc> sorry
<soc> ich verwende da noch ganz klassisch brieftauben mit usb-anschluss
<bekks> tobago: Die, die in meinem Laptop eingebaut ist :)
<bekks> ,hcl? tobago 
<shetlandpony> tobago: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<sash_> Alles mit Intel im Namen sollte problemlos laufen.
<tobago> bekks: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/ aber ich kann mich nicht entscheiden...
<bekks> Broadcom auch.
<bekks> tobago: Da können wir Dir nicht helfen.
<bekks> Das musst Du ganz alleine tun.
<tobago> bekks: deswegen frag ich, was die community nimmt. :)
<tobago> will auch keine, bei der ich erst ndiswrapper und so machen muss.
<bekks> tobago: Dann nimm die HCL und lies nach :)
<ethon> Hoi ;) Ich benutze ein AMD64 Ubuntu 11.04. Jetzt möchte ich parallel zum standardmäßigen 64bit Python-Interpreter einen 32-bit Interpreter installieren, um 32bit Module testen zu können. Wie würde ich das am besten machen? Hab jetzt nix direktes in den Repos gefunden, muss ich ihn selbst kompilieren? Danke. ;)
<sunny6542> Guten Abend alle zusammen.
<sunny6542> Kann mir hier vllt. jemand bezüglich "Empathy" kurz weiterhelfen?
<sunny6542> Oder bin ich hier noch nicht ganz richtig?
<srtu> einfach fragen sunny
<sunny6542> super!
<sunny6542> Also, ich bin irc Neuling und habe irgendwie die Liste (rechts im Bild) ausgeblendet, auf der die aktuellen Raumteilnehmer zu lesen sind.
<sunny6542> Jetzt sehe ich nur noch das Chatfenster und habe keine Ahnung ob der Raum voll, oder leer ist
<sash_> Du solltest als allererstes den Client wechseln
<sash_> irc ist mit Multimessengern spaßlos
<sunny6542> Empathy gegen einen anderen?
<sash_> Genau. Empathy für ICQ und alles, aber nicht für irc
<sunny6542> Ich bin neugierig
<srtu> nimm Xchat
<sash_> Nimm lieber xchat.
<sunny6542> xCaht
<sunny6542> Na, wenn das schon 2 Leute sagen. :D
<sash_> Und nicht "xchat-gnome", nur xchat
<sunny6542> ok
<srtu> naja das werden die hier bestimmt 90% der leute sagen ;-)
<sunny6542> und was ist der Unterschied?
<sash_> Wenn du magst, kannst du auch direkt mit irssi einsteigen, aber das wird was schwerer :)
<sunny6542> :d
<ethon> Und Empathy noch gegen Pidgin austauschen und es ist noch besser. ;)
<bekks> xchat ist ein IRC client.
<bekks> Das ist der Unterschied zu Empathy.
<sunny6542> Spezialisierter und daher besser ja?
<sash_> richtig
<sunny6542> ich guck mal was ich da machen kann. 
<sunny6542> Danke. ;)
<sunny6542> Kann ich jetzt einfach das fenster schließen, oder muss ich mich noch extra ausloggen hier?
<sunny6542>   / loggout oder so ^
<srtu> ne fenster zu machen und gut ist
<sunny6542> alles klar. danke nochmal. ybe bye
<tobago> was sagt mir diese aussage von der ubuntu kompatibilitätsliste? "aktuellen Treiber von Linux Wireless (ath9k)" heisst das das der chipsat von natty unterstützt wird?
<C_A_M> hab nun via live cd fsck ausgeführt und der erste bootvorgang verlief normal, jedoch beim zweiten wurde die festplatte wieder überprüft
<k1l> tobago: welche karte?
<tobago> k1l: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p411810_D-Link-Netzwerkkarte-DWA-547-WLan-300Mbit-PCI.html
<shetlandpony> tobago's url: http://tinyurl.com/6awj3g8
<bekks> Dlink? *würg*
<tobago> diese aussage gefällt mir: "TL-WN851N 	PCI 	Atheros AR922X 	WEP WPA WPA2 	out of the Box in 9.10 "
<bekks> tobago: Mir nicht, weil 9.10 nicht mehr supported ist :)
<C_A_M> was bleiben nun noch für optionen um das ständige überprüfen endlich zu beheben ?
<tobago> bekks: meinst du dass der chipsatz im aktuellen kernel dann nicht mehr unterstützt wird?
<tobago> bekks: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p674377_TP-Link-Netzwerkkarte-TL-WN851N-WLan-1-Port-300Mbit-s-PCI.html
<shetlandpony> tobago's url: http://tinyurl.com/3c4bv8p | TP-Link Netzwerkkarte TL-WN851N WLan 1 Port 300Mbit/s PCI - Computer Shop - Hardware,
<k1l> tobago: zur 1. karte: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wlan-verbindung-sehr-schlecht/
<sunny5492> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! :D
<sunny5492> Geil!
<sunny5492> .
<sunny5492> Kann mir bitte eben jmd. sagen, wie ich einen Nutzer privat anschreiben kann?
<sunny5492> ich benutze xchat
<C_A_M> keine optionen mehr ?
<C_A_M> rechtsklick auf den usernamen
<k1l> sunny5492: einfach doppelklick auf den nick
<sunny5492> test
<k1l> ähm, stimmt gar nicht
<sunny5492> test
<sunny5492> :D
<Wedelwolf> rechtsklick -> open dialog window
<k1l> rechtsklick auf den nick und dann "open dialog window". aber bedenke, dass das ohne anfragen vorher als unhöflich gilt
<sunny5492> kiL ?
<sunny5492> KlL meine ich. :)
<k1l> ,tab-completion? sunny5492 
<shetlandpony> sunny5492: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells. [tabcompletion]
<sunny5492> shetlandpony,  test
<Wedelwolf> xchat 2.8.8  ubuntu, ist das die kastrierte ubuntu version?
<sunny5492> danke
<sunny5492> funktioniert
<sunny5492> ist das meine?
<k1l> Wedelwolf: nein, die kastrierte ist die xchat-gnome.
<jokrebel> sunny5492: Weniger Enter beutzen und tests nach 'test verschieben und alles wird gut.
<sunny5492> von der wurde mir abgeraten 
<sunny5492> ...eben :D
<Wedelwolf> k1l aber ich habe 2.8.6... 
<Wedelwolf> und das was ich meinte war CTCP version
<k1l> Wedelwolf: hast du lucid oder natty? in lucid ist die 2.8.6
<Wedelwolf> lucid.. (wo ist eigentlich die ubuntuversion mit M?)
<k1l> und tada: in natty ist 2.8.8. also keine aufregung:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/xchat
<sunny5492> Kann ich jemanden auch "hervorgehoben" anschreiben, ohne das ich ein extra fenster öffne?
<Gomaaz> hi leute 
<k1l> sunny5492: schreib einfach den namen zuerst. dann weiss jeder wer gemeint ist
<Gomaaz> jemand mit PPC erfahrung hier? hab schwierigkeiten mit meiner Ubuntu 10.10 installation
<k1l> Wedelwolf: hier nochmal in bunt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu/Releases
<sunny5492> ahh, so langsam merke ich, dass die schriftfarbe offenbar beliebig hin und her wechselt. Ist das richtig?
<k1l> sunny5492: das nennt sich highlight. die linien mit deinem nick werden hervorgehoben.
<C_A_M> dann bleibt mitr wohl doch nix anderes übrig als die überprüfung  beim booten komplett zu deaktivieren
<sunny5492> also wenn ich jetzt irgendetwas schreibe und es kommt klL darin vor, dann ist es für dich hervorgehoben?
<sunny5492> also wenn ich jetzt irgendetwas schreibe und es kommt k1l darin vor, dann ist es für dich hervorgehoben?
<k1l> ja, wenn der nick richtig geschrieben ist :) (tab benutzen)
<jokrebel> C_A_M: keine gute Idee - IMHO. Es hat wohl einen Grund (bevorstehender HD-Tod?) warum das ständig passiert. Ich würde dem auf den Grund gehen.
<C_A_M> die hd ist grad 4-5 monate alt und laut badblocks ok
<sunny5492> ähm. entschuldigt bitte. Habe ich hier jetzt alles vollgespamt, oder ist nur mein Bildschirm jetzt voll mit NAmen?
<jokrebel> C_A_M: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/festplattenstatus …und grade mal 4-5 Monate alt ist kein OK-Kriterium.
<C_A_M> und wie ich ottonormaluser dem auf dem grund gehen kann ist mir leider nicht bekannt. die tante google hab ich auch schon seit heut morgen um 6 ausgefragt
<C_A_M> den wiki beitrag hab ich schon durch
<C_A_M> den ersten der beiden
<sunny5492> k1l, deinen Namen habe ich jetzt hoffentlich korrekt geschrieben oder? :) Ich hätte da noch eine Frage bezüglich irc sicherheit. Vielleicht kannst du mir da weiterhelfen? Falls du Zeit hast.
<jokrebel> C_A_M: Na dann auf zum 2ten ;-)
<C_A_M> ich vermute eher nen knacks im system zb beim herunterfahren
<k1l> sunny5492: stell einfach deine frage, solange sie zum channelthema passt (ubuntu). ansonsten gibts sicher passende channel zu deinem thema
<sunny5492> k1l: Ich habe vorhin versucht, mich über eine SSL Verbindung einzuloggen, aber wurde gefragt ob ich sicher bin, dass dieser Server dafür geeignet ist.
<jokrebel> C_A_M: dann geh _dem_ auf den Grund. HD-Überprüfung abschalten ist aber IMHO keine sinnvolle Lösung…
<sunny5492> k1l:  Benutzt du SSL?
<C_A_M> das ist mir schon klar, nur weiß ich nicht mehr weiter, wie ich dem nun auf dem grund gehen kann
 * jokrebel würde erst mal per SMART einen HD-Schaden ausschlzuschließen versuchen.
<jokrebel> *auszuschließen
<C_A_M> badblocks hatte nix gefunden
<k1l> sunny5492: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#sslaccess
<sunny5492> k1l:   Ich danke dir.
<jokrebel> C_A_M: Mir ist nicht bekannt ob "badblocks" die sachen die SMART überprüft alle mit einschließt…
<C_A_M> habs installiert und der befehl sudo /usr/sbin/update-smart-drivedb funktioniert nicht um die db zu aktualisieren
<jokrebel> C_A_M: oft ist dies im BIOS deaktiviert: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/festplattenstatus#Aktivierung
<C_A_M> jop, hab ich gelesen
<C_A_M> muss ich mal nachsehen
<C_A_M> bis ich mich in smart eingelesen und es auch verstanden habe, hab ich das system komplett neu aufgebaut. das liest sich für mich wie ne bauanleitung für eine stereoanlage :)
<tobago> und was ist mit dieser wlan karte: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p674377_TP-Link-Netzwerkkarte-TL-WN851N-WLan-1-Port-300Mbit-s-PCI.html ? 
<shetlandpony> tobago's url: http://tinyurl.com/3c4bv8p
<tobago> laut http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_hostif.php?hostif=PCI sollte sie unterstützt werden.
<C_A_M> === START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
<C_A_M> SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
<jokrebel> C_A_M: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/festplattenstatus#GSmartControl falls Du eher auf GUI stehst.
<C_A_M> danke. ist schon installiert
<tobago> mmmh. intel scheint keine draft n karten für pci zu bauen. hab nur welche für miniPCI gefunden... :(
<NFischer> wie krieg ich die Ausgabe von "ps -ef | grep scablehnung | awk '{ print $2 }'" in "kill"? ">" und "|" funzt ned...
<C_A_M> also ich sehe nix auffälliges. welche infos braucht ihr für eine diagnose?
<C_A_M> soll ich ein paar screens machen vom control center?
<jokrebel> C_A_M: vielleicht kommen wir ja weiter, wenn Du uns mal _genauere_ Meldungen zukommen läßt, was Dein System beim booten sagt. Und was Du dann ggf. auswählst etc.
<C_A_M> es überprüft einfach die festplatten ohne meldungen
<C_A_M> beim booten wähle ich das system auf und dann dauert es ne kleine weile bis er mir dann anzeigt das er die platte überprüft
<jokrebel> C_A_M: Und fsck per LiveCD (IIRC von mir bereits vorgeschlagen) ist inzwischen passiert?
<C_A_M> ja hab ich gemacht
<C_A_M> und dabei in ein paar dateien fehler behoben
<C_A_M> dann beim erneuten booten hat es ohne überprüfung funktioniert
<C_A_M> und auch der shutdown war endlich wie er sein sollte, nur das erneute booten dann wieder mit prüfung
<jokrebel> C_A_M: BTW - Datensicherung hast Du hoffentlich inzwischen gemacht.
<C_A_M> eigene daten hab ich nicht zum sichern, das system ist grad frisch aufgesetzt und eingerichtet
<C_A_M> mit server und vm und arbeitssoftware
<NFischer> Ich krieg mein Makro mit "pkill -9 xxx" nicht abgebrochen...was kann ich tun?
<C_A_M> http://aquawahn.de/dl/attributes.png  http://aquawahn.de/dl/capabilities.png  http://aquawahn.de/dl/error.log.png  http://aquawahn.de/dl/perform.test.png  http://aquawahn.de/dl/self.test.logs.png 
<jokrebel> NFischer: Die Wiki http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pkill sagt da nichts von einer Otion -9 … versuchs mal ohne…
<NFischer> jokrebel, ohne gehts garned
<NFischer> bzw auch ned ;)
<NFischer> jokrebel, auch "ps -ef | grep scablehnung | awk '{ print $2 }' |xargs kill -9" brichts nciht ab
<soc> was haltet ihr eigentlich grade von den ganzen oracle/java/hudson/openoffice-sachen?
<sash_> soc: Wenig, das hier hin gehört :P
<sash_> soc: #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
<jokrebel> NFischer: funktioniert den ein manueller "kill"?
<NFischer> jokrebel, nein
<jokrebel> NFischer: auch nicht über die PID?
<NFischer> jokrebel, nein es läuft weiter, obwohl "Killed" erscheint
<NFischer> Killed
<NFischer> [damn@tubulus ~]$ KeyStrPress: c
<NFischer> KeyStrRelease: c
<NFischer> zweimal CTRL-C führt zum abbruch
<jokrebel> NFischer: vielleicht solltes Du doch mal mehr Hintergründe zu Deinem ominösem Script liefern. Vielleicht erschließt sich uns dan was.
<Guy> warum ist mein ubuntu wifi mit dem neuesten ubuntu so unzuverlässig?
<jokrebel> Guy: is n Feature ;-)
<NFischer> jokrebel, ja was wollt iIhr denn wissen.. es is ein xmacroplay-skript.
<NFischer> ein makro dass durchläuft und sich als prozess ned killen lässt
<Guest53047> scheiss feature!
<NFischer> http://nopaste.info/fc3f748693.html
<jokrebel> NFischer: das läuft im Terminal? Schon mal ein killen des zugehörigen Terminals versucht?
<C_A_M> die galerie is auch geil :)
<NFischer> jokrebel, läuft nicht im Terminal; hotkeyed
<C_A_M> ups
<Buddy> also bei meinem wifi problem kann mir niemand helfen?
<k1l> ,wf? Buddy 
<shetlandpony> Buddy: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Buddy> ich bin Guy, ich fragte eben schonmal dann wurde ich aber nach guest umbenannt und jetzt bin ich wieder da
<jokrebel> Buddy: welchem Wifi Problem? 
<k1l> Buddy: ja stell ne frage mit infos und du bekommst ne antwort
<jokrebel> Buddy: Ah so - nicht mit dem wenigen Input.
<jokrebel> NFischer: killen über top auch erfolglos?
<Buddy> Naja ich hab 11.04 wlan mit vollem empfang (hier unter windows) und nen ping von 800 von hier zum ubunturechner,wenn er mal ankommt, das ist nicht normal
<Buddy> hier: http://nopaste.info/dc2443773f.html so geht das die ganze zeit
<jokrebel> Buddy: DHCP? Namesever ok? Routingproblem? so mal als Schuch-Stichworte…
<jokrebel> +Such-..
<Buddy> feste ip, routing wüsste nicht was da nicht stimmen sollte, hat sich ja nichts geändert seit dem upgrade
<jokrebel> Buddy: Das ganze mal per Kabel gegentesten um WLAN-Probleme zu fixieren/auszuschließen?
<Buddy> kabel ist leider nicht möglich und somit keine option, testen geht mangels kabel leider auch nicht^^
<Buddy> und jetzt is das ding ganz down bis ich reboote -.-
<Buddy> ich benutz übrigens wicd und nich den standard wlan ding, weil auf dem rechner xbmc läuft und der wenn ich das bei der anmeldung auswähle nicht connected
<jokrebel> Buddy: WLAN-Router auch schon neu gestartet?
<Buddy> jo klar, der macfilter stimmt auch... das standardzeugs was man da halt so testet hab ich schon hinter mir
<C_A_M> schade, keine ideen mehr. dann deaktiviere ich die prüfung und installiere das system neu wenn ich zeit dazu habe. vielen dank für eure hilfe.
<jokrebel> Buddy: 192.168.1.3 ist der Router?
<Buddy> nein der ubuntupc
<Buddy> wäre das der router wäre ich jetzt nicht hier ;)
<jokrebel> Buddy: Den Du vom WIN-PC aus pinst?
<jokrebel> pingst
<Buddy> genau
<jokrebel> Buddy: Wie sieht der Ping vom Ubuntu-PC zum Router aus?
<Buddy> vom pc hier zum router sinds gewohnt 1ms bei linux muss ich schauen, moment
<k1l> welche wlan hardware ist denn da verbaut bei dem ubuntu pc? welcher wlan treiber wird verwendet?
<Buddy> zwischen 4 und 7 ms
<Buddy> von ubuntu zu router
<jokrebel> " vom pc hier" = WIN? bitte klarer ausdrücken. Danke.
<Buddy> ja win sry
<jokrebel> Buddy: und was sagt ein Ping vom Ubutu-Rechner zu (zB.) 194.25.2.129?
<Buddy> wlan hardware is die gleiche wie bei windows, das is so n stick, was da für nen chip drauf läuft kann ich jetzt spontan nich sagen treiber müssten die standard sein, ich benutz halt wicd und wicd-curses
<jokrebel> .oO( wär nicht der erste WIN-PC der wegen Schadsoftware den Ping in die höhe treibt… )
<Buddy> zwischen 2 und 6 ms von ubuntu nach windows
<Buddy> naja es liegt nich am windows pc, ich komm ja mit meinem handy auch nich drauf über wlan (xmbc fernbedienungs-app)
<Buddy> und aus nem anderen subnetz kann ich den ubunturechner garnich anpingen... kann des sein das der des wlan ding in energiesparmodus oder so schickt wenn ich die maus ned beweg?
<deem> ich habe folgendes in die fstab eingetragen, allerdings bekomme ich beim zugriff auf den mountpunkt immer ein permission denied. wo habe ich da einen fehler gemacht? http://pastebin.com/Ha3tYkkq
<ppq> deem: in der gruppe 46 bist du?
<ppq> aka plugdev
<deem> ppq: erm
<ppq> ja? :)
<deem> ja
<Buddy> was soll ich nun tun?
<deem> ppq: wenn ich ein ls -la auf den Ordner /media macht, sagt er mir auch dass der Order Daten root:list gehört
<deem> ist das so richtig?
<ppq> oO
<ppq> bei mir ist das root:plugdev
<ppq> was ja auch das einzig sinnvolle ist
<deem> wenn ich ein chgrp plugdev /media/Daten mache bleibt das unverändert auf list
<ppq> nopaste bitte mal ein ls -la /media
<ppq> also das komplette
<deem> ppq: http://pastebin.com/CRGtW2jk
<ppq> deem: und /etc/group auch noch
<deem> ppq: http://pastebin.com/LDhgrSQL
<jokrebel> Buddy: Win zum Router < 10ms - Ubuntu zum Router < 10ms. Win zu Ubuntu < 10ms. Aber Ubuntu zu WIN teilweise >1000ms? oder wie?
<ppq> deem: hm, komisch. hattest du das chgrp mit sudo gemacht?
<deem> ppq: sicher
<ppq> söltsam
<deem> ppq: der ordner Daten muss ja als root angelegt werden, richtig?
<ppq> joa
<deem> asl root kann ich auch auf den ordner zugreifen, nur als mein normaler nutzer nicht
<deem> was eher suboptimal ist
<ppq> also wenn du eh nur einen nutzer hast kannst du statt gid=46 auch uid=1000 eintragen
<ppq> aber was da mit der gruppe grad nicht geht, versteh ich auch nicht
<deem> ppq: jetzt gehört es mir und root
<deem> besser, aber nicht das was ich eigentlich wollte. immerhin funktioniert es :D
<Buddy> jokrebel, so in etwa ja... und ubuntu is oft nur erreichbar wenn ich daran aktiv bin (maus/tastatur benutze)
<bekks> Dann schalt halt die Energiesparoptionen ab.
<Buddy> sowas gibts?
<ppq> ja
<NTQ> hi leute. mit welchem konsolenbefehl kann ich denn eine zeichenfolge in einer datei zählen?
<bekks> NTQ: mit "wc" wie word count
<NTQ> bekks: Nein, das dachte ich auch. aber das meinte ich nicht. Ich will z.b. wissen, wie oft "Hallo" in einer datei vorkommt.
<jokrebel> Buddy: Das kann tatsächlich dann mit den Stromsparmodi zusammen hängen. Wireless-power off könnte da helfen.
<ppq> hm, grep -c wäre ein ansatz, das gibt allerdings die anzahl der gematchten zeilen aus und nicht die anzahl der matches
<NTQ> ppq: ja, eben.
<Buddy> wie komme ich da hin, übers klicki interface seh ich da spontan nichts
<NTQ> ich hätte ne idee: alle newlines durch nen leerstring ersetzen, dann die gesuchte zeichenkette durch newline ersetzen und dann die zeilen zählen ^^
<sebix_> Bei mir findet der Installer (livecd und alternate von 10.04
<sebix_> *10.10 nur eine der beiden Festplatten
<sebix_> und zwar genau die, auf der ich das system nicht installieren will
<ppq> sebix_: wird sie im post screen noch angezeigt?
<sebix_> Im Livesystem wird /dev/sda aber gefunden und un probs gemountet
<sebix_> -un+ohne
<sebix_> ppq, was ist der post screen?
<ppq> achso. nevermind.
<sebix_> beim "Festplatten partitionieren"-Schritt hab ich dann nur mehr /dev/sdb
<jokrebel> Buddy: Ungetestet hier (da kein WLAN) deshalb ohne Garantie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1360901
<ppq> sebix_: hast du sichergestellt dass nichts von sda gemountet ist wenn du den installer startest?
<sebix_> ppq, ja, bei der alternate kann ich ja gar nichts mounten
<Achtwerk> NTQ,  grep -o suchwort test.txt | wc -w  könnte dir behoilflich sein.
<NTQ> Achtwerk: hey, natürlich. das sollte der einfachste weg sein. vielen dank
<jokrebel> gn8
<hlkjlkjloij> hi
<hlkjlkjloij> beim setup von debian werde ich gebeten einen domainnamen einzugeben, dabei hab ich garkeine interneteadresse. welche domainnamen soll ich wählen - der server soll irgendwann mal als mailserver dienen ...
<ppq> tipp: #debian.de
<vectory_> guter witz :D
<vectory_> frag mich wieviel wahrheit da dran ist
<bullgard4> Ich habe einen neuen Computer und gerade das erste Mal:"panic occurred, switching back to text console". Er zeigt mir einen sehr ordentlichen Fehlerbericht von 64 Zeilen auf einer virtuellen Konsole an.  So etwas Ordentliches habe ich in meiner gesamten Ubuntu-Praxis noch nicht erlebt. Muß ich nun die 64 Zeilen von Hand abschreiben, oder stehen die auch in einem Fehlerlog?
<xboxer> exit
<bullgard4> xboxer: Du hast den Schrägstrich am Anfang vergessen.
<frostschutz> bullgard4: kommt drauf an, wenn die panic das system so weit angehalten hat, dass die laufwerke nicht mehr schreibbar sind, dann ist es nicht in den logs, ansonsten vielleicht schon
<frostschutz> bullgard4: falls digicam vorhanden zur not abfotografieren, abschreiben bringt nichts es sei denn du arbeitest da sehr, sehr genau
<bullgard4> frostschutz: Meine Digitalkamera ist nicht betriebsbereit.
<bullgard4> Die schönen detaillierten Informationen!
<bullgard4> Selbst die Prozessoerregisterstände hat er auf die virtuelle Konsole geschrieben.
<ppq> bullgard4: du könntest auf nem anderen tty kurz gpm installieren, falls das noch geht. dann hast du nen mauscursor und copy/paste im tty
<ppq> dann alles markieren, nen editor öffnen, pasten, speichern
<bullgard4> ppq: Kann ich nicht. Ich kann kein anderes virtuelles Terminal aufrufen. Der Prozessor ist anscheinend festgerammelt.
<bullgard4> s/virtuelles Terminal/virtuelle Konsole/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: ppq: Kann ich nicht. Ich kann kein anderes virtuelle Konsole aufrufen. Der Prozessor ist anscheinend festgerammelt.
<ppq> joa dann bleibt dir wohl nichts anderes übrig als abfotografieren für den fall dass das nicht in den logs ist
<bullgard4> Hm. Ich werde einmal in #ubuntu-kernel fragen, ob die das interessant finden.
<hunggar> hallo, wollte mal fragen zu meinem ipod touch, er wird nicht erkannt von meinem ubuntu 10.04. Habe die Pakete aus dem Artikel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iPod/iPhone_und_iPod_touch bereits installiert. Statt libimobiledevice1 ist allerdings libimobiledevice0 installiert, könnte das etwas ausmachen?
<bekks> Ja.
<hunggar> bekks: war das ja an mich?
<bekks> hunggar: Ja.
<hunggar> mein synaptic findet leider kein libimobiledevice1. wie kann ich das denn trotzdem installieren?
<bekks> Wahrscheinlich musst Du nach einem backport suchen, oder Dir das Paket selbst kompilieren.
<hunggar> bekks: im oben genannten Artikel steht, dass libimobiledevice1 standardmäßig schon drauf ist. wieso fehlt das denn bei mir?  kannst du mir etwas genauer beschreiben, wie man nach einem solchen backport sucht?
<godspeedyou> hi, ich möchte update-grub von einer live-cd aus ausführen, aber ich kriege nur ein "cannot find device for / (is /dev mounted?)"
<ppq> ,grub2? godspeedyou
<shetlandpony> godspeedyou: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<godspeedyou> y
<ppq> godspeedyou: guck dir mal die "reparatur" seite an, speziell die chroot methode
<ppq> und natürlich den da verlinkten artikel zum chrooten
<bekks> hunggar: Das ist alles in dem Artikel beschrieben, dort ist u.a. auch ein sog. PPA genannt - evtl. hilft Dir das weiter.
<godspeedyou> k
<godspeedyou> ppq: ist es egal, dass mein system 10.10 ist, die live cd aber 10.04?
<ppq> godspeedyou: wenn du chrootest, ja
<ppq> sollte gehen
<godspeedyou> ich hab "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt" ausgeführt dann "sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash"
<godspeedyou> aber ich krieg immer noch den is /dev mounted fehler
<godspeedyou> wenn ich dann update-grub versuche
<k1l> ,chroot? godspeedyou 
<shetlandpony> godspeedyou: chroot steht fuer change root und ist eine Funktion auf Unix-Systemen um das Rootverzeichnis zu aendern. Es bietet somit eine Moeglichkeit, User und Programme in ein Verzeichnis einzusperren. Mehr Informationen unter: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot
<ppq> godspeedyou: hast du /dev denn vor dem chrooten nach /mnt/dev gemountet?
<ppq> und /proc und /sys natürlich
<LupusE> hi
<hunggar> bekks: hab jetzt mal versucht das ppa zu verwenden: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400857/  Synaptic findet leider immer noch nicht das libimobiledevice1. Hab ich einen Fehler gemacht?
<hunggar> upps sorry habs gefunden...
<hunggar> wird der ipod auf dem desktop angezeigt, wenn er erkannt wird?
<godspeedyou> ok, danke, hat geklappt. ich hatte nicht alle befehle auf der wiki ausgeführt
<godspeedyou> vielen dank nochmal
<w1ngm4n>  hey, wenn ich auf einen smtp server telnete, dann wird meine ip im DATA segmet protokolliert. Wer schreibt meine ip da rein? mein ISP oder mein rechner selbst ?
<deem> w1ngm4n: vermutlich der server
<w1ngm4n> ja aber wer schreibt meine ip in die telnet pakete, die der server kriegt
<deem> dein rechner, die router, die corerouter
<deem> einfach all das, was eine ip adresse braucht um dich zu identifizieren
<w1ngm4n> ok
<w1ngm4n> ich könnte aber theoretisch einfach eine andere ip meinen rechner reinschreiben lassen, die noch im bereich des ISPs liegt oder?
<w1ngm4n> dann würden die router trotzdem die pakete empfangne und weiter schicken 
<deem> nein
<deem> du kannst nicht einfach so eine andere ip benutzen
<w1ngm4n> warum ?
<deem> weil das so ist
<w1ngm4n> ja, aber warum ?
<w1ngm4n> die router prüfen doch nur ob die ip  in den paketen eine ip des providers ist oder?
<w1ngm4n> alles andere ist denen doch egal
<bauruine> w1ngm4n, wenn du mit jemandem per post kommunizierst kannst du auch einen falschen absender angeben dann kriegst du aber nie eine antwort. 
<w1ngm4n> wenn ich keine will ist mir das egal
<deem> w1ngm4n: du kannst keine verbindung zu einem server aufbauen ohne eine antwort zurückzubekommen
<deem> jeder server wird eine solche verbindung direkt ablehnen
<w1ngm4n> ok
<deem> das einzige was du kannst ist über einen proxy zu gehen
<w1ngm4n> k
<sq-one> hey, wie kann man nochmal das gnome panel neu starten?
<deem> killall gnome-panel
<sq-one> danke
#ubuntu-de 2012-06-11
<nogo> Hilfe. Ubuntu startet nicht mehr. Habe PC das erste mal seit Wochen wieder runtergefahren und neu gestartet. Bios Meldung kommt. Dann kommt oben links der Cursor der schnell blinkt und es passiert nix mehr. 
<nogo> Habe Grub2 neu installiert von LIVE-CD. Aber es hat sich nichts geaendert. 
<nogo> Es kommt noch nicht mal das grub2 menu.
<nogo> Es kommt keinerlei Fehlermeldung. 
<catweazle> nogo: mehrere Festplatten im Rechner?
<nogo> catweazle, ja.
<catweazle> schalte mal im Bios die Bootreihenfolge um wenn möglich
<nogo> catweazle, Die zweite ist eine Reine Datenfestplatte. Ich arbeite gerade an diesem Rechner. (von LiveCD) wenn ich dort fdisk -l machen sehe ich das die richtige sda ist. glaube nicht das es verdreht ist.
<nogo> Ausserdem ist es ein notebook. da kann man das meines wissens nicht umstellen?
<nogo> sollte ich grub2 mal auf sdb auch installieren?
<Dennis84> hey leute
<nogo> Mist braeuchte heute die Kiste fuer die Arbeit.
<Dennis84> ich nutze ubuntu 12.04 auf einem hp server
<Dennis84> kann ich die zertifizierten treiber von hp nachinstallieren? oder werden die beim update von 11.10 automatisch mitinstalliert?
<Dennis84> ubuntu 12.04 ist ja nun zertifiziert in sachen hp proliant
<Fussel> Dennis84, da ubuntu 12.04 "zertifiziert" ist, wird es wohl automatisch gehen, aber ausnahmen gibts wohl immer
<skynix_> moin,  weiß jemand von einem ubuntu image , egal ob alt oder neuer , das auf einem tablett mit  ARM-11 cpu  läuft.   eventuell life bootet , und wenn alles funktioniert auch installierbar ist. ?    ich fragte schoneinmal danach, doch man wollte mir weiß machen das es für arm nur bis   arm-9  iso´s   bzw  kernel giebt
<skynix_> ist dem so ?
<skynix_> ich habe ein toshiba journ.e tourch tablet
<skynix_> http://www.toshiba-multimedia.com/de/journe-digitale-bilderrahmen-tablets/touch/
<skynix_> selbst die leute von debian, die eindeutig ARM-11 unterstützen wollen mir erzählen es gäbe kein iso
<skynix_> dabei ist es dokumentiert.  naja... nicht jeder kann alles wissen. darum frage ich nochmals nach.
<Fussel> skynix_, wiso fragst du dann hier, wenn du die antworten von hier in frage stellst?
<skynix_> ups, hi Fussel , da suchen wir wohl das selbe.
<skynix_> Fussel: ich stelle nichts in frage.  ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob der, der mir geantwortet hatte auch ahnung hatte
<skynix_> weil die  armel  iso´s giebt es !
<skynix_> nur, es soll ja für ARM-11 sein
<skynix_> Fussel: ah, ich habe nicht richtig gelesen. du hast geantwortet , und nicht gefragt.  sorry
<skynix_> mal genauer lesen
<skynix_> ich habe auch schon bei debian-arm nachgefragt. doch ist bisher nichts brauchbares dabei heraus gekommebn
<Fussel> skynix, so wie ich das mit meinem schlechten englisch versteh komm ich nur zu nem ARMv7, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM
<skynix> Fussel: ja schade, genau das wurde mir vor ein paar tagen schonmal gesagt.  und das ich bei debian nachfragen soll.   die hätten angeblich für ARM-11 .  ich habe dann auch drüber nachgelesen, und dann im debian-arm  channel nachgefragt.   
<skynix> dort wurde mir von jemandem gesagt, es gäbe bei debian keine unterstützung für ARM-11 architektur. aber das glaubte ich nicht. denn es ist dokumentiert.   ich muß da nochmals nachfragen.
<skynix> Fussel: danke für die info. und bestätigung
<Fussel> skynix, wo ist es dokumentiert, haben die da dann keine quelle dazu?
<skynix> Fussel: da muß ich nach suchen. ich habe so viele links von ubuntu , debian, und allgemein zu ARM.  das finde ich auf die schnelle nicht
<skynix> ich sehe nacher mal nach, und zeige es dir
<Fussel> skynix, schreiben kann man viel, wenn man dazu keinen anhaltspunkt liefert, wie ne quelle oder optimalstem fall nen link zu dem image
<skynix> das problem war, ich hatte bei debian gelesen das ARM-11 unterstützt wird.   aber dazu die images zu finden, war ein weiteres problem. da waren viele mit  armel , aber welches ist das richtige ?
<skynix> ja
<skynix> ich sehe mal nach, dann zeig ich es dir gerne
<Fussel> joa, evtl. finden wir ja gemeinsam was, aber ich glaub kaum, dass es was ofizielles ist
<skynix> hauptsache es läuft dann.   weil das windows-ce 6   das auf dem tablett ist, das ist der horror ;-)
<Fussel> skynix, nutzt ja nix was zu haben was sich nur ubuntu nennt, und du dann trotzdem aus dem suport ausgeschlossen bist, weil es kein "echtes" ubuntu ist
<skynix> ja verstehe
<skynix> im grunde , muß der kernel richtig sein, es muß von sd-flash slot booten können . alles weitere kann ich aufbauen
<skynix> natürlich ist mir ein fertiges image lieber, das ich erst life testen kann. und wenn alles funktioniert. dann eine install mache
<skynix> naja, erst mal lesen. irgend wo hatte ich einen link dazu gemacht
<spellbreaker> Guten Morgen, ich habe mal eine frage, ich hab Ubuntu 12.04 und in den Leistungsoptionen eingestellt daß beim Zuklappen des Laptops der Bildschirm nicht abgestellt werden soll, da ich einen externen Monitor angeschlossen habe. Die Einstellung hat jedoch keinen Effekt. Gibts noch woanders einen Weg das abzustellen?
<deem> vielleicht im grafiktreiber
<spellbreaker> mhhh stimmt da hab ich noch garnicht geschaut
<spellbreaker> mh ich finde nichts was darauf hinweist das es so eine funktion gibt. Hab hier das modul "Radeon" installiert, also so wie es bei der Ubuntu Installation installiert wurde, hab da auch nix dran geändert.
<Minipluto> wie kann ich am besten feststellen, ob ein Script aus /etc/cron.daily/ ausgeführt wurde?
<Minipluto> also ein bestimmtes
<deem> vielleicht geht das nur mit dem ati treiber? sorry, aber ich hab keine ati, kenn mich da so nicht aus
<deem> Minipluto: in /var/log/cron afair
<Minipluto> deem: die gibts bei mir leider nicht
<koegs> Minipluto: notfalls was per "logger" einbauen :()
<spellbreaker> deem "Binärer ATI-X.Org-Treiber"
<deem> spellbreaker: ne. ich mein den properitären
<deem> fglxr oder so
<spellbreaker> Achso, ja stimmt das kann sein.
<spellbreaker> Werd ich gleich mal testen, danke.
<Minipluto> koegs: du meinst einfach was ins Script packen wie „echo "ausgeführt" > /home/foo/log“ ?
<deem> Minipluto: im syslog stehn auch die crons drin
<Minipluto> deem: ok da finde ich nur ein Hinweis von anacron, dass er nun den Job cron.daily startet
<koegs> Minipluto: es gibt die Applikation "logger"
<Minipluto> koegs: jupp hab ich auch gerade gefunden :D 
<Minipluto> Rest kriege ich wohl irgendwie hin, danke euch
<spellbreaker> deem, Danke, das hats gebracht  :)
<AliceNine> morgen
<AliceNine> was muss ich machen wenn ich beim hochfahren des Systems einen screen starten möchte "screen -dmS Programmname pyhton /pfad/zum/programm.py"
<koegs> AliceNine: zum beispiel /etc/rc.local nutzen
<koegs> AliceNine: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rc.local
<AliceNine> koegs: unter welchen user wird das dann gestartet? generell root?
<koegs> AliceNine: grunsätzlich erstmal als root, aber mit su kannst du es ja als dein gewünschter benutzer ausführen lassen
<AliceNine> koegs: also eine Zeile wie "sudo -u username screen -dmS ProgName python /pfad/zum/programm.py" sollte dann sein was ich suche?
<geser> oder man macht es über einen @boot Eintrag in seiner crontab
<geser> @reboot sollte es heißen
<AliceNine> geser: über die rc.local geht's jetzt auch
<potofcoffee> Hallo. Wie kann ich unter Unity-2D den Alt-F2 shortcut wiederherstellen? In Systemeinstellungen->Tastatur->Tastenkürzel steht ein kursives "Deaktiviert".
<umaucher> Hi ich hab ein problem ich hab heute das update von 11.10 auf 12.04 LTS angestossen, ich hatte ne ganze weile einen "black/blue" screen und jetzt sieht es so aus als wäre der update-manager gecrashed?!? irgendwelche tipps bevor ich einfach mal neustarte?
<dadrc> reagiert der rechner noch auf tasten?
<dadrc> ctrl alt f1, zB?
<umaucher> jup geht noch
<dadrc> Dann könntest du mal mit `top` gucken, ob der Installer noch was macht
<umaucher> hmmm copiz läuft mit 100% cpu
<umaucher> updater seh ich gar nicht mehr bzw -- ps aux | grep update zeigt noch n paar prozesse an ... alla gksu --desktop /usr/share/applications/update-manager.desktop ... ist er das?
<dadrc> Klingt so, ja
<umaucher> und ich seh noch /usr/bin/python /tmp/update-manager-754RYM/percise
<dadrc> Auch ok, würd ich behaupten
<umaucher> ich seh ihn auch noch auf dem desktop aber er hängt jetzt schon die ganze Zeit bei "About 41 mins remaining"
<dadrc> Guck mal in /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log
<dadrc> Passiert da noch was?
<umaucher> letzes updat for 30 mins .. WARNING no activity on terminal for 240 sec (unpacking whoopsie ... seitdem stille
<dadrc> Ich fürchte, dann hat es den Updater zerlegt.
<dadrc> Alle wichtigen Daten gesichert?
<umaucher> unity läuft glaub gar nicht mehr hab weder die leiste noch öffnet der superkey irgendwas ... hab n blauen desktop mit meinen icons und das updater fenster
<umaucher> jein ... grossteils ja =)
<dadrc> Noch läuft der Rechner: Also USB-Platte ran, Daten sichern, neustarten.
<dadrc> Wird (hoffentlich) booten, danach mal gucken, wahrscheinlich lässt sich das Update mit `apt-get install -f` apt-get dist-upgrade` zu Ende bringe
<dadrc> *und `
<dadrc> Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, komm einfach nach dem Neustart wieder und wir gucken mal, in welchem Zustand die Kiste ist
<dadrc> Mal kurz afk
<umaucher> hmm ok also nach dem neustart hab ich jetzt n schwarzen bildschirm mit nem sehr verzögerten mauszeiger sonst nichts ... ctrl+alt+f1 funktioniert wohl nicht mehr
<umaucher> starten dauert releativ lange und ich krieg ... starting network connection manager ... stoping ....
<umaucher> danach dann den schwarzen screen und nen flackernden mauszeiger
<dadrc> und ctrl-alt-f1 geht weiterhin nicht?
<umaucher> nein
<dadrc> meh.
<umaucher> und im recovery mode geht meine tastatur nich ... *grml*
<dadrc> Das liegt wahrscheinlich an den  Bios-Einstellungen
<dadrc> USB-Legacy Mode
<umaucher> ok kuck mal ob ich da was sehe oder ob ich wo ne ps2 tatatur auftreiben kann
<beaver74> umaucher, USB2PS2 Adapter hast nicht im Haus?
<umaucher> doch grad dran gemacht .... jetzt siehts so aus als erkennt er die tastatur gar nicht mehr =) ... meld mich wenn ich mal wieder ne console hab
<beaver74> umaucher, du musst da imho für neu starten
<beaver74> jo, muss man.. PS2 ist ja nicht plug2play
<umaucher> oh mann ich hab hier 2 tataturen und keine scheint mit dem adapter zu gehen!?!? da blinkt nicht mal n licht beim hochfahren... kann das sein das die tastaturen nicht gehen mit nem ps2 adapter
<umaucher> und ich hab im bios nix gefunden warum die usb tastatur im recovery mode nicht funktionieren könnte?!
<umaucher> seh beim anstecken sogar --- new low speed USB device number 5 usin uhci_hcd
<dadrc> wenn das system überhaupt nicht booten will: von CD booten, chroot
<dadrc> Anleitung kommt, Moment
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD
<PopeJob> obei EINE_EWIG_LANGE_ZAHLENKOMBINATION eine ewig lange Zahlenkombination ist.
<PopeJob> :DDD
<umaucher> ok endlich ... das älteste keyboard das ich gefunden hab funktioniert jetzt ... sogar hotplug =)
<umaucher> hab jetzt wieder ne root shell
<umaucher> bzw. komm in recovery
<umaucher> ok hmm jetzt hab ich natürlich immer noch das problem das mein network manater nicht startet
<dadrc> wlan?
<umaucher> bin irgendwie rausgeflogen
<umaucher> also wlan geht auch nicht die ifconfig zeigt gar nichts an
<dadrc> umaucher, dann würd ich den Umweg über eine Live-CD empfehlen
<bullgard6> [Ubuntu 12.04] Wofür steht »bdi« in /sys/devices/virtual/bdi/default/ ?
<umaucher> dadrc: jo so langsam glaub ich auch das es anders nicht geht ... 
<otchipoi> halloooooooo :)
<otchipoi> kann man hier fragen zu awesome wm stellen?
<dadrc> Frag, wenn es was allgemeines ist, weiß wahrscheinlich sogar jemand was
<dadrc> Wenn es was sehr spezielles ist, können dir die Jungs in #awesome auf oftc wahrscheinlich besser helfen
<otchipoi> oh danke dann werde ich mal #awesome aufsuchen. 
<Westernis> moin allerseits
<otchipoi> moin
<Westernis> Frage: Wenn ich ne DVD brennen will aber das mein Lubuntu 12.04 will nicht erkennen dass eine frische DVD im Laufwerk liegt, was machen?
<Westernis> (Lenovo Thinkcenter M57)
<otchipoi> bei mir hilft immer unmount und löschen :) ist aber bestimmt nicht der beste weg
<Westernis> nun wie gehts?
<otchipoi> ich nutze xfburn
<Westernis> ich auch
<Westernis> aber der schreibt rot kein medium ist im Laufwerk
<otchipoi> ok ich schiebe die CD rein dann wird sie gemounted
<otchipoi> dann unmount
<otchipoi> augenblick warten
<otchipoi> und dann kann man in xfburn "laufwerk löschen"
<otchipoi> "medium löschen" heisst der button
<Westernis> bei mir wird sie wohl nicht gemountet, jedenfalls zeit sie der dateimanager nicht an
<otchipoi> und xfburn erkennt die auch nicht?
<Westernis> ne
<otchipoi> hmmm
<otchipoi> kannst du sie denn mounten?
<Westernis> wie wär der richtige befehlt dazu?
<Westernis> mount und dann?
<Westernis> (sorry schon so lang nimmer gemacht, bin wie n noob)
<otchipoi> ich auch - moment ich bekomme es aber zusammen
<otchipoi> augenblick
<Westernis> habe zeit ;)
<otchipoi> mount /dev/sr0 on /media/CDROM oder /media/cdrom
<Westernis> re
<otchipoi> mount /dev/sr0 on /media/CDROM oder /media/cdrom
<Westernis> mit sudo oder einfach mit normalen rechten?
<otchipoi> so gehts bei mir ich habe aber einen laptop
<Westernis> danke
<otchipoi> mit sudo
<otchipoi> sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom [CDROM]
<Westernis> mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<otchipoi> dann ist wohl die eigentliche DVD kaputt
<otchipoi> oder sr0 ist nicht das richtige device
<otchipoi> geb mal "mount -l" ein. (kleines l für list)
<Westernis> http://pastebin.com/bPTJFmZi
<Westernis> das gibt er mir aus
<kubine> Title: root@imladris:~# mount -l /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro) proc - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<deem> otchipoi: das -l kannst du auch weglassen. ein einfaches "mount" gibt dasselbe aus
<otchipoi> dann bin ich leider am ende mit meinem latein - tut mir leid
<deem> Westernis: kannst du mit sicherheit ausschließen, dass deine dvd kaputt ist?
<sysdef> ist das nen externes laufwerk?
<Westernis> ich habe 3 scheiben getestet
<beaver74> otchipoi, Westernis /dev/sr0 dürfte das korrekte Device sein.. ihr könnt auch mit 'dmesg' schauen wo das Laufwerk unter /dev abgelegt wird.. ansonsten lässt sich eine leere DVD soweit ich weiß auch nicht mounten ;)
<Westernis> sysdef: das ist ein internes laufwerk, ist so eine Workstation/Desktop von lenovo
<Westernis> anderes Brennprogramm testen?
<Westernis> ich schein ja nicht die einzige zu sein die probleme hat unter lubuntu
<deem> lubuntu nutzt auch xfburn? ich dachte das gehöre zu xfce
<dadrc> deem, die haben halt nichts eigenes und haben daher das kleinste genommen, was sie gefunden haben, soweit ich weiß
 * beaver74 verwendet xfburn unter openbox
<otchipoi> ich habe nur xfburn
<otchipoi> ich wechsel mal das chat programm dies ist irgendwie sehr unübersichtlich - bekomme schon mecker
<otchipoi> :)
<otchipoi> bis gleich
<Otchipoi_> aha
<Otchipoi_> so bin wieder da
<Westernis> wb Otchipoi_
<Otchipoi_> @Westernis danke
<Otchipoi_> ich sehe deinen nick grade in rot
<Otchipoi_> ich muss mir mal das handbuch ansehen
<Westernis> weil ich deinen nicht erwähnt habe vielleicht
<Westernis> brasero schreibt jetzt gerade bitte ersetzten sie die CD/DVD durch eine unterstützte CD/DVD
<Westernis> also Problem wohl gefunden
<dadrc> +/-?
<Westernis> ist eine -r
<dadrc> Kann das der Brenner auch? ^^"
<Otchipoi_> Westernis und musst du jetzt andere DVDs nutzen?
<dadrc> Die Fehlermeldung klingt nämlich so, als wär das nicht so
<Westernis> werde problem gefunden
<Westernis> ich bin wirklich ein noob
<Westernis> das ist kein DVD Brenner
<Westernis> .....
<Westernis> und es ist ne dvd drinn
<Otchipoi_> xchat meldet grade transparenter hintergrund nicht aktivierbar - ob ich den falschen WM nutze *g* ich habe nur XFCE
<Otchipoi_> sche!ss technik - lol
<deem> Otchipoi_: auch mit xfce hat du wunderbaren transparenten hintergrund. meine terminals sind alle wunderbar transparent
<Otchipoi_> deem meine terminals auch. aber ich habe grade bei xchat "transparenter" hintergrund angeklickt da kam diese meldung
<Otchipoi_> Transparenter Hintergrund nicht aktivierbar! Eventuell benutzt Du einen nicht unterstützten Windowmanager.
<Otchipoi_> echt spitze *g*
<dadrc> Otchipoi_, ja, das liegt an XChat, das kommt mit der Transparenzfunktion von XFCE nicht klar
<Otchipoi_> welchen chatter benutzt ihr denn?
<dadrc> xchat, Transparenz stört nur beim Lesen
<Otchipoi_> ich bastel seit tagen an den einstellungen für awesome wm
<Otchipoi_> das problem ist immo das ich mit elinks nicht copy und paste hinbekomme :(
<Otchipoi_> hat da jemand noch einen tipp für mich?
<Otchipoi_> ok ich bin dann erst einmal wieder weg
<umaucher> dadrc: so letzendlich hab ich's tatsächlich noch irgendwie geschafft mein 12.04 wieder ans laufen zu kriegen und es sieht auch so aus als ist nun alles up to date .. allterdings hab ich das problem das mein network-manager immer noch nicht startet ... mach ich das ganze per `sudo service network-manager start` läuft er an aber nicht beim start
<leszek> hi
<dadrc> umaucher, guck mal in /etc/init/network-manager.conf
<umaucher> sieht nach dem normalen upstart script aus?!
<upp> hallo, wie kann aircrack-ng Instalieren, ich finde ihn nicht im packetquelle und ich bekomme diese Fehler melden wenn ich versche ueber die sources zu Installieren 
<upp> http://pastebin.com/WKA1zwjN
<dadrc> Da sollte eine Zeile mit start-on (sonstwas) sein
<kubine> Title: upp@upp:~/Downloads/aircrack-ng-1.1$ sudo make sudo: unable to resolve host upp - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<umaucher> jup ... local-fs dbus static-network-up sind die params
<dadrc> umaucher, ok, das stimmt soweit
<upp> umaucher: war das fuer mich
<dadrc> umaucher, nichts im Log? dmesg/syslog und so?
<koegs> upp: ich hab zwar keine ahnung was du machen willst, aber aircrack-ng bietet auch ubuntu-packages an
<umaucher> upp: nee für dadrc 
<koegs> http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=downloads
<kubine> Title: downloads [Aircrack-ng] (at www.aircrack-ng.org)
<upp> +koegs: wo ist diese package?
<deem> *hust* linuc distro mit aircrack *hust*
<koegs> upp: bitte lesen
<umaucher> dadrc: /var/log/upstart/network-manager ist voll mit "Failed to read classid file: Object not found"
<koegs> alternativ: STRG+F und "ubuntu" eingeben...
<upp> ok habe ich gesehen
<upp> danke
<umaucher> dadrc: ist connman in 12.04 drin anstatt der network-manager??
<dadrc> umaucher, nö, network-manager ist weiterhin standard
<umaucher> dadrc: hmm hab in /etc/init/ auch ne connman.conf ... allerdings läuft connman nicht aber nicht das die zwei sich in die quere kommen?!?
<dadrc> umaucher, im zweifelsfall: ausprobieren :)
<upp> +koegs: i have Problem with the compillation 
<upp> http://pastebin.com/WKA1zwjN
<kubine> Title: upp@upp:~/Downloads/aircrack-ng-1.1$ sudo make sudo: unable to resolve host upp - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<koegs> wtf?
<koegs> wieso nimmst du nicth einfach das deb...
<leszek> upp: ist das deb paket von hier denn zu alt ? http://ubuntu2.cica.es/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/aircrack-ng/
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/aircrack-ng (at ubuntu2.cica.es)
<umaucher> dadrc: hab die connman.conf einfach mal verschoben aber der restart dauert immer noch ewig?!? steht immer bei "Waiting for network configuration ..." bzw. dann "Waiting up to 60 more seconds ..."
<leszek> umaucher: dann hast du warscheinlich was in der /etc/network/interfaces für dein wlan oder ethernet konfiguriert
<leszek> umaucher: also außer lo wird da wohl ethX oder wlanX drinnen stehen
<umaucher> hab n paar spezielle sachen für usb0 drin aber kein ethX oder wlanX
<umaucher> so wies aussieht wird irgendwie connman gestartet weiss nur noch nicht wer und wie?
<dadrc> umaucher, ist usb0 denn eingesteckt?
<umaucher> dadrc: nee gerade nicht
<umaucher> ich weiss ziemliche noob frage ... wie kann ich denn ein package runterwerfen
<Joshua_H> hi, ich glaub ich hab eine ganz dumme Frage - wie bekomme ich ts3client_linux_x86 im Terminal gestartet (ich brauch da ne fehlermeldung damit ich nach ner Lösung suchen kann) - so normal starten funktioniert, ausführbar gemacht hab ich es auch, auch mit sudo (was es ja eigentlich nicht benötigen dürfte hab ich es schon versucht)
<umaucher> ich hab nämlich ... dpkg -l | grep connman rc  connman                                                          0.55-0ubuntu3
<dadrc> umaucher, dann wird es wohl daran liegen. Du hast eine Konfiguration für usb0 vergeben, das ist aber nicht → network-manager wartet erstmal
<dadrc> umaucher, apt-get remove
<umaucher> dadrc: "connman is not installed" .... ?!
<leszek> umaucher: sudo dpkg --purge connman
<Joshua_H> ach so, ja ich bekomm immer die Meldung Befehl nicht gefunden nicht gefunden, im richtigen verzeichnis bin ich allerdings
<dadrc> umaucher: jo, dann hängen wohl noch alte Configs rum, leszeks befehl sollte die entfernen
<leszek> Joshua_H: hast du es quasi so versucht ? ./ts3client_linux_x86 ?
<Joshua_H> ja
<Joshua_H> bzw zuerst cd ./Downloads und dann ts3client_linux_x86
<leszek> Joshua_H: die komplette fehlermeldung dann bitte in ein pastebin oder hierhin, wenns nur eine zeile ist
<Joshua_H> ts3client_linux_x86: Befehl nicht gefunden
<leszek> Joshua_H: bitte ein ls -l des Downloads Verzeichnis. Evtl. stimmt der Dateiname nicht ganz
<leszek> hat das keine .bin oder .sh endung ?
<deem> Joshua_H: versuchst du teamspeak 32bit auf einem 64bit system zu installieren?
<umaucher> Joshua_H: vielleicht fehlt auch einfach ein 'chmod +x ts3client_linux_x86' ... nur so geraten
<tol> Joshua_H: wenn du im Dowload-Verzeichnis bist mit ./ts3client_linux_x86 aufrufen
<leszek> LOL
<Joshua_H> ts3 läuft wenn ich es doppelklicke
<leszek> Joshua_H: ich sag ja wenn der den Befehl nicht findet, dann wird wohl die Datei etwas anders heissen
<leszek> ansonsten kommt da nämlich ne andere meldung
<deem> ich bleibe bei meiner vermutung, dass er ein 32bit programm unter 64bit ausführen will...
<deem> Joshua_H: pack mal bitte ein "uname -a" in ein pastebin
<deem> !nopaste > Joshua_H 
<kubine>  Joshua_H: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<leszek> möglich möglich, aber dann wäre die fehlermeldung auch eine andere
<deem> leszek: nein
<tol> is das nich das gleiche wie wenn ./ beim Aufruf vom Script fehlt
<leszek> deem: es müsste dann kommen "Keine Berechtigung" und nicht "Befehl nicht gefunden"
<deem> leszek: nein
<deem> leszek: probier es aus.
<Joshua_H> ah, ihr seid zu schnell ich kommr mit dem auspobieren der vorschläge nicht hinterher^^
<deem> tol: du kannst eine datei auch einfach mit / aufrufen. das ./ bedeutet lediglich, dass die datei im aktuellen verzeichnis gesucht werden soll
<leszek> deem: habs nochmal ausprobiert. Wir hatten beide unrecht es kommt :"Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden" 
<leszek> :P
<tol> deem: na mein ich doch, wenn er sich schon im Downloadverzeichnis befindet dann mit ./
<deem> leszek: touche :P
<leszek> tol: das hat er aber doch schon gemacht, daher rührt ja auch seine fehlermeldung
<deem> tol: da gibt es auch mehrere variationen, aber prinzipiell hast du recht
<tol> deem: habs grad probiert, im gleichen Verzeichnis wie testscript => bash: test.sh: Kommando nicht gefunden.
<Joshua_H> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408867/
<kubine> Title: Fehlermeldung › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<leszek> Joshua_H: und ein ./TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86 ?
<tol> Joshua_H: sag ich doch ;)
<leszek> also komplett mit Punkt und Slash ?
<deem> tol: was hast du versucht?
<Joshua_H> killedbydeath@killedbydeath:~/Downloads$ ./TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86                              bash: ./TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86: Ist ein Verzeichnis
<tol> deem: im Testverzeichnis das Script ohne ./ führt zu bash: test.sh: Kommando nicht gefunden. ; seinem Problem, mit wirds ausgeführt
<deem> ich meine mich zu errinnern, dass ts3 ein "sh TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86" möchte
<leszek> Joshua_H: oO also ist das keine Applikation sondern ein Verzeichnis ?`
<umaucher> ok connman ist jetzt runter (er taucht mit dpkg -l nicht mehr auf die bin ist aber noch da??) aber ich muss den network-manager immer noch "von Hand" starten 
<deem> Joshua_H: führ mal "sh TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86" aus
<leszek> umaucher: sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager
<tol> oh das ist ein Verzeichnis.... sry mein Fehler
<deem> na dann. hab das d auch nicht gesehen
<Joshua_H> killedbydeath@killedbydeath:~/Downloads$ sh TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86          killedbydeath@killedbydeath:~/Downloads$ > das hat er also gefressen, aber es ist kein fenster auf gegangen
<deem> Joshua_H: das ist nicht mehr die binary von der teamspeak seite, sondern schon das installations verzeichnis?
<deem> Joshua_H: zu LoL kann ich dir übrigens mit 95%iger Sicherheit sagen, dass es wohl nicht laufen wird
<Joshua_H> ja, hab das leider in das Downloadverzeichnis instaliert, sorry bin win gewohnt > der wechsel ist noch nicht so lange her^^
<deem> Joshua_H: dann musst du natürlich auch zuerst in das TS verzeichnis wechseln
<Joshua_H> LoL läuft mehr oder weniger einwandfrei (kann den stor nicht benutzen, aber sonst alles rund)
<umaucher> leszek: reinstall hat auch nix gebracht ... immer noch manueller start nötig
<tol> Joshua_H: über Play On Linux?
<Joshua_H> ja
<Joshua_H> nach dem ich geblickt hatte wie es funktioniert nur deren Skript ausgeführt - und mich dann gefreut :)
<leszek> umaucher: update mal initrd :   sudo update-initramfs -u
<leszek> umaucher: nach nem restart sollte das dann automatisch starten
<Joshua_H> hmm... da ist auch noch ein ts3client_runscript.sh, das wär dann doch nur sh ts3client_runscript.sh oder?
<umaucher> leszek: hat auch nix gebracht ... hänge garade wieder =) beim booten
<Joshua_H> da kommt sh: 0: Can't open ts3client_runscript.sh
<deem> Joshua_H: ne. ein "./ts3client_runscript.sh" wäre da richtig
<Joshua_H> bash: ./ts3client_runscript.sh: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Joshua_H> ok, doppelklick auf das script und dann im Terminal ausführen angewählt - wusste nicht, dass das geht, sorry - jetzt läuft es wie ich es haben wollte, aber schon komisch... so mal ob ich jetzt meinen Fehler finde
<leszek> umaucher: dann nimm dein usb zeugs raus aus der /etc/network/interfaces
<umaucher> leszek: das zeugs für lo auch?
<umaucher> leszek: hat sich erledigt lo hab ich noch drin aber jetzt gehts ... startet normal jetzt ... für vboxnet0 hatte ich auch noch was drin vielleicht gabs damit stress .... naja egal danke für die Hilfe ... dadrc dir auch
<Joshua_H> hmm... jetzt hab ich meine Terminal-Nachricht - sogar im vergleich zwischen einem Server bei dem es, mein TS3, einwandfrei  funktioniert und einem auf dem ich taub und stumm geschalten bin und es keine möglichkeit zu geben scheint das zu lösen - und stelle fest ich kann damit rein gar nichts anfangen... 
<benvei> gibt es für ubuntu ein "echtzeit" backup system welches 2 Ordner zeitgleich syncron hält?
<umaucher> benvei: rsync
<benvei> umaucher, das ist kein echtzeit backup tool ;)
<benvei> das kann ich zwar per cron rennen lassen, ist aber auf ner workstation kontraproduktiv
<umaucher> benvei: lässt sich dazu aber missbrauchen
<koegs> inotify und rsync :)
<Joshua_H> so, ich danke euch mal soweit. Ich werde das mal ins TS-Forum posten und hoffen das mir da jemand helfen kann
<deem> Joshua_H: du versuchst den ts clienten auf einem server zum laufen zu bekommen?
<otchipoi> hallooooo :)
<ikant> hallo ich habe eine Frage... Ich benutze Ubuntu und möchte auf eine abgespeckt version zugreifen (lubuntu) 
<ikant> ich möchte die gespeicherten emails
<ikant> in evolution mail abspeichern
<ikant> und auf einen usb stick kopieren 
<ikant> gibt es eine backup möglichkeit für evolution mail?
<bullgard6> '~$ ps aux;  | grep cfg80211; root       521  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   16:09   0:00 [cfg80211.' Ich verstehe nicht, wieso der Kernelprozess »cfg8080211« auch unter '~$ lsmod' aufgelistet wird.
<bekks> Wenn er mich jetzt lesen könnte, würde ich ihm ja die Lösung nennen.
<bullgard6> ikant: Die gibt es. Ich muß nur versuchen mich zu erinnern, wo.
<dadrc> ikant, sämtliche Daten aus deinem Evolution liegen in ~/.local/share/evolution
<bekks> ! backup > ikant 
<kubine>  ikant: Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<dadrc> Zumindest, wenn dein Ubuntu ein 11.04 oder neuer ist
<dadrc> Sonst in ~/.evolution
<tic66> Hallo, ich habe vorhin meinen Server neu gestartet. Leider startet er nicht mehr und ich komme nur noch über eine Rescue Shell ins System. Ich weiß nicht an was es liegen könnte. Wie geh ich das jetzt am besten an?
<bekks> tic66: Was hast du denn vorher allles getan, dass ein Neustart erforderlich war?
<dadrc> ikant, ansonsten, wenn du das Evolution starten kannst, hat es eine Backupfunktion unter Datei → Einstellungen sichern
<dadrc> Steht übrigens auch alles hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Evolution
<kubine> Title: Evolution › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ikant> vielen dank... ihr seit die besten
<ikant> :)
<bullgard6> ikant: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/evolution-daten-sichern-ohne-exportieren/#post-2291261
<kubine> Title: Evolution - Daten sichern ohne exportieren › Programme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<tic66> bekks: eigentlich hab  ich mein komplettes System eingerichtet. Das war der erste Neustart. vsftpd, ein paar Skripte, die nach einem Neustart aber nicht laufen, iptable Sachen, nen cryptsetup container angelegt und gemountet, ich denke das war das grobe
<bekks> tic66: Welches Ubuntu ist das genau?
<tic66> 12.04 server
<bekks> Auf einem root Server?
<tic66> jep
<bekks> Hast Du Konsolenzugriff auf den Server, oder hast Du nur ein Rescuesystem?
<tic66> Ne Rescue-Konsole auf dem ich die Platte gemountet habe
<bekks> Dann könntest Du da nur in die Logs gucken.
<tic66> dmesg http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408872/ und syslog http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408877/ bringen mich im Moment nicht viel weiter, bzw. sagen dir die Sachen in dmesg ab Zeile 714 was?
<kubine> Title: dmesg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 8:1. ← soll das so?
<tic66> Das sagt mir nichts
<bekks> tic66: Stammt das gerade aus dem /var/log des Rescuesystems?
<bekks> Wenn ja, ist das alles wertlos.
<tic66> bekks: nein, die Sachen sind aus /mnt/sda1/var/log/
<bekks> Zeig bitte mal ein pastebin von "mount" und von "ls -lha /mnt/sda1/dev/"
<Dennis84> kann mir jmd sagen, wie ich die monitoring tools und firmware-treiber von hp auf einem dl380 nachinstallieren kann?
<Dennis84> ich finde absolut kein repository dafür...
<bekks> Es gibt keines dafür.
<vectory> geht das etwas genauer oder ist hp firmware treiber ein feststehender name?
<tic66> bekks: mount http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408882/
<kubine> Title: mount › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Wenn Du HP-Spezifika installieren willst, musst du den üblichen Weg gehen, und Dir die Software dazu bei HP herunterladen, und dann die entsprechenden Pakete (.deb, etc.) manuell installieren.
<bekks> vectory: Wie Du weisst macht man die Firmwareupdates bei HP Servern ja auch über das Support Pack.
<bekks> Bzw. über die Firmware Upgrade DVD.
<tic66> bekks: ls -lha /mnt/sda1/dev/  >  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408887/
<kubine> Title: ls › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Dennis84> bekks: aber wo bekomme ich die pakete für das neuste debian?
<Dennis84> ach lol
<Dennis84> was rede ich
<Dennis84> ubuntu 12.04
<Dennis84> ich finde nur die komplette iso zum neuinstallieren
<Dennis84> aber die hd eigenen dinge habe ich nur für ältere distributionen gefunden
<k1l> Dennis84: frag bei hp nach
<k1l> oder schau mal in die hcl oder bei google ob sich da wer die mühe gemacht hat. vlt sind die meisten sachen ja auch schon so im kernel?
<Dennis84> das weiss ich halt nicht
<Ryuno-Ki> Guten Abend
<bekks> Sind sie nicht :)
<bekks> Was für ein HP ist das ganz genau?
<tic66> bekks: kann es evtl an meinen "/dev/mapper/container /home/testuser/cont ext4 0 0" Eintrag liegen, der in diesem Moment nicht funktionieren kann. Oder wird das einfach übergangen?
<bekks> tic66: Möglich. Aber die Fehlermeldung deuten eher darauf hin, dass in deiner initrd oder in deinem /dev ziemlich kaputt ist.
<bekks> Und mit deinem fstab Eintrag kann das Ding halt nicht mounten und bleibt dabei hängen.
<tic66> Welche Einträge deuten darauf hin das initrd bzw /dev kaputt ist?
<bekks> tic66: die dmesg Einträge. Oder stammen die aus der laufenden Rescuekonsole?
<PBeck> hi
<tic66> bekks: nein die sind aus /mnt/sda1/var/log/
<tic66> bekks: das heist für mich, den mount eintrag entfernen, gucken ob er wieder startet, und wenn nicht, das komplette system neu installieren?
<bekks> Von neuinstallieren habe ich kein Wort gesagt. :)
<bekks> Dennis84: Kommt da noch was?
<tic66> bekks: stimmt auch wieder :) welche Alternative hab ich sonst, wenn initrd  bzw /dev kaputt ist?
<bekks> Weitersuchen :)
<tic66> wo? ^^
<bekks> In den Logs?
<bekks> Nochmal syslog angucken, dmesg, etc. - und alle anderen Logs die bei dem versuchten neuen Neustart verändert wurden.
<tic66> ok, dann arbeite ich mich nochmal durch
<bekks> Und nopaste bitte mal den Inhalt von /mnt/sda1/etc/lsb-release
<tic66> da steht nicht viel http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408892/
<kubine> Title: bla › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<tic66> bekks: er läuft wieder :) danke
<N0B0DY> Hallo, ich möchte mal wieder gern meine DVB-T Karte nutzen. Damals funktionierte diese Wunderbar. Ich habe jetzt die letzten Stunden konsequent versucht diese und Lubuntu 12.04 zum laufen zubringen. Damals habe ich immer Me TV genutzt. Ich habe es erst aus dem Software Center installiert, und dann laut wiki die PPA verwendet um die version 1.4 zu verwenden. Leider startet auch diese nicht. Kennt jemand ein Programm mit dem ich die Sender we
<N0B0DY> nigstens schauen kann? Aufnahem brauche ich nicht. 
<N0B0DY> Achso und die Treiber habe ich heruntergeladen
<bekks> kaffeine.
<N0B0DY> muss man da nicht KDE installieren?
<bekks> Und "Treiber herunterladen" ist viel zu schwammig formuliert. Welches Kernelmodul ganz genau verwendest Du für die Karte?
<bekks> Für ein einzelnes KDE Programm musst man noch nie eine komplette Desktopumgebung installieren.
<bekks> Abgesehen davon dass es kein mit kaffeine vergleichbares Programm ohne QT gibt.
<N0B0DY> naja ich habe einfach unter Einstellungen -> Zusätzliche Treiber geschaut und den treiber aktiviert
<N0B0DY> ich habe versucht das mit VLC zum laufen zu bringen
<N0B0DY> allerdings muss man eine conf anlegen mit diesem dvb-utils und das versteh ich nicht
<bekks> Beantworte mir doch bitte meine Frage.
<N0B0DY> wie bekomme ich das kernelmodul raus?
<bekks> Was ist das für eine Karte?
<N0B0DY> auf dem stick steht nur
<N0B0DY> T328b4
<N0B0DY> funktionierte aber immer problem los
<bekks> Ist das ein USB Stick?
<bekks> Eine PCI Karte?
<bekks> Eine PCI Express Karte?
<N0B0DY> usb stick
<N0B0DY> allerdings lag es bisher nur daran das me tv nicht ging
<N0B0DY> und nicht an dem stick
<bekks> "nicht ging" heisst was?
<N0B0DY> Ich habe es aus dem Software Center heruntergeladen
<N0B0DY> und es startete nicht
<N0B0DY> dann nahm ich die PPA aus dem wiki. da sagte es aber trotzdem ich es installiert habe das me-tv nicht existiere
<bekks> Wie hast du es aufgerufen?
<N0B0DY> erst per menü
<N0B0DY> dann im terminal mit "me-tv"
<bekks> Und warum installierst Du nicht einfach kaffeine? :)
<N0B0DY> weil das gerade herunterlädt und das mit dem internet hier ewig dauert..
<bekks> Heisst das Binary von Me TV denn auch "me-tv" oder nicht vielleicht "Me-TV" oder "Me-tv" oder "metv" oder oder oder?
<N0B0DY> me-tv
<N0B0DY> muss man bei kaffeine auch diese conf selbst anlegen? oder kümmert sich das?
<bekks> ! kaffeine > N0B0DY 
<kubine>  N0B0DY: Informationen zu Kaffeine finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kaffeine
<N0B0DY> ok das sollte gehen
<N0B0DY> sieht übersichtlich und ansprechend aus
<fissl> hallo
<fissl> wie kann ich herausfinden ob ich grafikkartentreiber installiert habe?
<bekks> Wenn Du ein Bild hast, dann hast Du auch einen Treiber ;)
<N0B0DY> so ist installiert. ich mach grade mit w_scan einen scan nach sendern
<fissl> okay... 
<bekks> N0B0DY: Braucht man nicht.
<N0B0DY> echt?
<fissl> also dann auch so richtig mit 3d?
<N0B0DY> naja aber im wiki steht man soll die transponderdaten erstellen
<N0B0DY> welches OS hast du?
<bekks> Nö.
<N0B0DY> hmh
<N0B0DY> naja
<bekks> "Falls Kaffeine keine vorkonfigurierten Transponder-Daten für den gewünschten Satellit, Kabelanbieter oder DVB-T-Sender bereitstellt, muss eine "Initial Tuning Data"-Datei erstellt werden."
<bekks> DAS steht da.
<bekks> Und Kaffeine bietet das Ubuntu an ;)
<N0B0DY> wo?
<bekks> Vier Zeilen höher im Text beschrieben.
<N0B0DY> das mit dem online scan ding?
<ikant> eine kurze frage benutzt das neuste lubuntu auch evolution mail???
<N0B0DY> nein
<N0B0DY> das hat Sylphed
<N0B0DY> ich hab aber thunderbird nachinstalliert
<bekks> N0B0DY: Ja.
<N0B0DY> habe ich gemacht
<ikant> kann man es instalieren auf lubuntu???
<N0B0DY> ja
<bekks> ikant: Du kannst unter jedem [k|l|x]ubuntu nutzen was Du möchtest.
<ikant> ok dann weiss ich bescheid
<ikant> danke
<ikant> *daumen hoch*
<N0B0DY> hm
<N0B0DY> ich habe den online scan gemacht
<bekks> Was für einen Online-Scan?
<bekks> Du meinst entweder den Scan nach Sendern oder aber die Online-Aktualisierung der Senderdaten.
<N0B0DY> naja "Update Scan data over internet"
<bekks> Also meinst Du letzteres.
<bekks> Wenn Du das gemacht hast, musst Du selbstverständlich noch nach Sendern suchen.
<N0B0DY> wie geht das?
<N0B0DY> is das das mit w_scan
<bekks> Nein.
<N0B0DY> meine antenne hängt scheisse
<bekks> Das kann sein.
<bekks> Dennoch steht im Wiki unmittelbar unter der Sektion mit w_scan wie man kaffeine für den Empfang einrichtet.
<dreamon> Darf man eigentlich Wlan und Lan bündeln? -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Netzwerkkarten_b%C3%BCndeln
<kubine> Title: Netzwerkkarten bündeln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<schweegi> Guten Abend :) Ich habe ein Problem mit der Paketverwaltung. Ich bekomme zur Zeit diese Meldung: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1036016/ - beim Aufruf von apt-get install -f dann diese: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1036018/ - wie bekomme ich die Paketverwaltung repariert? Google zeigte mir zu dem Fehler keinen einzigen treffer. 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<sdx23> dreamon: kann. Kann zu Problemen führen.
<schweegi> Das Problem trat kürzlich bei einem Update auf, seitdem bekomme ich immer die Meldung, das Paketsystem sei beschädigt. 
<dreamon> sdx23, Hast schon mal versucht?
<sdx23> dreamon: Ja. Spielt das eine Rolle? Nein.
<dreamon> sdx23, Für mich schon. Hast also negative Erfahrung gemacht.?
<sdx23> dreamon: Ja. Wo willst du das denn einsetzen?
<dreamon> sdx23, Hier am Laptop. Ich möchte Lan oder Wlan zuschalten können .. aber abschalten, ohne das mir ständig abbrüche bei Samba oder anderen Programmen auftreten
<dreamon> aber=oder
<guntbert> schweegi: nur zum Klären: hast du das eine oder andere ppa aktiviert?
<schweegi> guntbert: ja, das offizielle von ffgtk, benutze es aber schon sehr lange und hatte nie probleme. es scheitert aber immer an eben diesem paket
<sdx23> PPA raus, Cache leeren, update, upgrade.
<Dennis84> bekks: sorry hatte ich gesehen das du geschrieben hast
<Dennis84> ist ein dl 380
<guntbert> schweegi: ich hab keine Ahnung was ffgtk ist, aber ^^^
<bekks> Was für einer...?
<bekks> Dennis84: Es gibt _8_ DL Generationen.
<Dennis84> g7 müsste das sein
<bekks> "müsste" oder "ist"?
<jokrebel> schweegi: Das hatte ich gestern auch glaub ich
<Dennis84> ist
<schweegi> jokrebel: ffgtk benutzen viele und ich hab das stable-ppa drin, wie hast du es gelöst? da gabs noch nie probleme
<bekks> Dennis84: HP bietet für die DL nur bis einschliesslich 11.04 Support an.
<jokrebel> schweegi: "sudo apt-get remove --purge ffgtk-unity" dann "sudo apt-get remove --purge libcapi20-3" anschließend "sudo apt-get -f install" -> update -> upgrade und ffgtk wieder installiert.
<bekks> Dennis84: BIOS und Firmware sind davon nicht betroffen, die gibts immer ;)
<Dennis84> bekks: ok woher hast du die info nun?
<Dennis84> das entspricht auch den repositories die online sind...
<bekks> Dennis84: Ich gucke ca. 10s auf die HP Seite. :P
<bekks> Dennis84: http://bit.ly/L0vQ9r
<kubine> Title: HP Support Center > Drivers, Software & Firmware (at bit.ly)
<Dennis84> ok danke ;)
<Dennis84> das hilft mir weiter
<Dennis84> bin dann mal off
<Dennis84> bis morgen oder so :)
<schweegi> jokrebel: Danke, das hat funktioniert !
<jokrebel> schweegi: Gerne und freut mich.
<bullgard6> Was meint der Autor mit "ubuntu-tweak" in http://askubuntu.com/questions/86294/how-do-i-uninstall-old-kernel-options-listed-in-grub2? "E: Paket ubuntu-tweak kann nicht gefunden werden."
<kubine> Title: updates - how do I uninstall old kernel options listed in Grub2? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Thom-> Hallo Leute.. Nautilus ignoriert meine LC_COLLATE Einstellungen und sortiert nicht nach de_DE.UTF-8 (also case-insenstive). Im ls Befehl passt es wunderbar, aber Nautilus selber sortiert weiterhin nach C. Hab schon die etc/default/locale angepasst und in die .profile ein export LC_COLLATE="de_DE.UTF-8" eingefügt. Irgendeine Idee was noch sein könnte?
<WasserDragoon> hi ich versuche lightdm zu konfigurieren mittels folgender anleitung: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LightDM#Ab-Ubuntu-12-04
<kubine> Title: LightDM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<WasserDragoon> leider bekomme ich beim letzten schritt allerdings (dconf-editor:3161): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<WasserDragoon> habe allerdings alle 3 dort genannten befehle ausgeführt
<OlMightyGreek> nabend
<crapman> wie stellt man bei firefox ein, dass nur das vlc plugin verwendet wird?
<ring1> crapman, man deinstalliert die nicht benötigten pakete der plugins
<crapman> also im wiki steht, dass man die pakete im ordner /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins löschen soll
<crapman> oder kann ich die paktete einfach deinstallieren?
<ring1> normalerweise geht das. welches artikel ließt du denn gerade?
<ring1> s/welches/welchen
<crapman> hier steht das http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Streaming#Konflikte-zwischen-verschiedenen-Plugins
<kubine> Title: Streaming › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring1> ich würde erstmal probieren, ob nicht deinstallieren von gecko-mediaplayer und totem-mozilla ausreicht
<ring1> kannst ja nach deinstallation und einem firefox neustart in about:plugins prüfen
<crapman> meinst du totem-plugins?
<ring1> nein, ich meine die pakete die ich genannt habe
<crapman> ach so, das ist gar nicht installiert
<ring1> also, beide plugins für firefox sind nicht installiert?
<crapman> gecko hab ich gar deinstalliert totem war nicht installiert
<ring1> ok, und was sagt dir jetzt about:plugins? sind da noch plugins, die stören?
<crapman> ne
<crapman> scheint aber nicht zu funktionieren
<ring1> was ist denn das konkrete problem?
<crapman> wenn ich ein stream anklicke, passiert nichts
<ring1> du möchtest ja den vlc nutzen, hast du entsprechend mozilla-plugin-vlc installiert?
<crapman> jo
<ring1> wird das auch unter about:plugins angezeigt?
<crapman> ja VLC Multimedia Plug-in
<ring1> könntest unter bearbeiten - einstellungen - anwendungen mal prüfen, welche anwendung für den streamtyp ausgewählt ist
<crapman> da steht auch vlc media plugin
<ring1> anonsten vielleicht wirklich, wie im wiki erwähnt, die nicht gewollten plugins in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins löschen
<crapman> da ist nur libvlcplugin.so
<crapman> und ja und flash noch
<crapman> java
<ring1> dann liegt es wohl nicht an plugins, die sich in die quere kommen
#ubuntu-de 2012-06-12
<smichel> hallo zusammen.
<smichel> ich habe eine kurze frage. ich versuche seit mehreren stunden einen terminal-emulator anzupassen. ich hätte gerne einen term-emu wie eterm, xrvt etc. mit transparenz, ohne fenster-dekorationen und mit einem 1px-border. ein beispiel ist hier zu sehen: http://ajmorris1.files.wordpress.com/2008/01/deskscreen.png
<smichel> ich arbeite unter fluxbox oder openbox. ich habe mit eterm und rxvt auch in verbindung mit devilspie viel probiert, bin aber bis jetzt zu keiner lösung gekommen. hat jemand evtl. eine idee oder einen tipp für mich?
<smichel> oder vielleicht sogar eine beispiel-config aus seinem eigenem setup?
<dAnjou> smichel: jo, wollen wir vielleicht probleme tauschen?
<smichel> hehe, wie darf ich das verstehen?
<dAnjou> naja, von meinen problemen hängt mein täglich brot und meine zukünftige karriere ab
<dAnjou> und wie sieht's bei deinen aus?
<smichel> naja, als selbstständiger mit 3 angestellten hängt von meinen problemen das täglich brot und die zukunft von 4 leuten ab. also wegen mir können wir tauschen
<dAnjou> aber du hast nerven, dir 2 stunden deiner nacht zu klauen, um sowas nachzugehen?
<dAnjou> oder sogar mehr
<smichel> was soll ich jetzt dazu sagen...
<smichel> ich denke das liegt in meiner verantwortung
<dAnjou> nimm doch einfach ein drop-down-terminal wie guake oder yakuake
<dAnjou> oder tilda
<dAnjou> was willst du aufm desktop mit so nem ding?
<dAnjou> das dauert doch ewig dahinzuwechseln
<smichel> ich will das auf meinem notebook haben. bin kein maus-user. und in der fluxbox mit entsprechenden shortcuts ist das schon sehr komfortabel. nur bei 2 oder 3 transparenten terminals ist es manchmal nicht ganz so einfach zu erkennen in welchem terminal man sich bewegt etc.
<dAnjou> abgesehen davon ist um diese uhrzeit nichts los hier
<dAnjou> dann mach sie doch nich transparent
<smichel> ... ja ich weiß dass man darauf verzichten kann. aber es ist nen schöner eye-catcher und ich hätte das ganz gerne so eingerichtet. 
<dAnjou> ein eye-catcher .. für wen?
<dAnjou> dich?
<smichel> japs
<dAnjou> ich hab guake auf F12
<dAnjou> das ist schnell da und schnell weg
<dAnjou> zack
<dAnjou> zack
<smichel> und damit kriege ich auch mal 3 oder 4 nebeneinander auf?
<dAnjou> mit yakuake schon
<smichel> ok, gucke ich mir mal an. danke für den tipp. aber zu der oben geschriebenen problematik hast du auch keine lösung oder?
<dAnjou> und wenn du screen oder ähnliche konsorten nimmst, dann auch mit guake und tilda
<smichel> ja ich brauche halt regelmäßig mal 3,4,5,6 terminals nebeneinander auf dem display und möchte diese bei bedarf auch mal per shortcut verschieben oder anders anordnen können.
<smichel> das geht damit nicht, oder?
<dAnjou> das is doch nen völlig anderes problem
<smichel> ja dann kann ich zwar per screen diverse konsolen starten, aber habe die nicht zeitgleich vor augen
<smichel> ja dann kann ich zwar per screen diverse konsolen starten, aber habe die nicht zeitgleich vor augen
<dAnjou> eben wolltest du noch transparenz und 1px rand
<smichel> genau
<dAnjou> das eine hat doch mit dem anderen nichts zu tun
<smichel> wenn ich die verschiebe und die übernander liegen ist es übersichtlicher.
<smichel> ich bin den workflow nunmal so gewohnt würde das ganze gerne so haben. verstehen musst du das nicht ;_)
<dAnjou> whatever. yakuake ist ein drop-down-terminal, das tiling kann und massiv shortcuts hat
<smichel> ok. das werd ich mir morgen sicherlich mal genauer anschauen
<dAnjou> dann gibt es noch einige andere "dinge" (genaue bezeichnugn vergessen), die nicht auf emulatorebene arbeiten
<dAnjou> aber eben auch tilen
<smichel> ok. ich dachte es wäre das einfachste gewesen dem eterm oder artverwandtem einfach nen 1px rand zu verpassen und fertig.
<dAnjou> smichel: das hier zum beispiel http://www.brain-dump.org/projects/dvtm/screenshot1.png
<smichel> ok, das ist schon ganz nice. aber wie verhält sich das, wenn ich ein weiteres fenster benötige? ich ich per shortcut eins hinzufügen und die vorhandenen fenster auch horizontal wie vertikal maximieren und bei bedarf auch auf fullscreen vergrößern?
<dAnjou> http://tmux.sourceforge.net/
<kubine> Title: tmux (at tmux.sourceforge.net)
<dAnjou> oder das
<dAnjou> smichel: das darfst du für dich herausfinden
<smichel> supi, dann hab ich ja morgen abend/nacht auch wieder was zu tun ;-)
<smichel> ne aber jetzt mal spass bei seite, ich habe dir ja gerade die ein oder andere anforderung genannt. in der fluxbox mit nem eterm kriege ich das ja alles wunderbar hin. abgesehen von dem blöden border. ne lösung dafür hast du so auch nicht parat, oder?
<smichel> aber den dvtm werde ich mir mal genauer ansehen, der sieht ganz interessant aus. wenn der vom workflow entsprechend komfortabel ist und ich damit wie gesagt fenster auch entsprechend mini- und maximieren kann etc. dann könnte ich mich damit bestimmt anfreunden.
<dAnjou> smichel: ich hab grad in nem anderen channel einen am wickel, der sowas hier produziert: http://codepad.org/YHxpYuqS
<kubine> Title: Plain Text code - 51 lines - codepad (at codepad.org)
<dAnjou> DER hat probleme
<smichel> wo ist denn das problem?
<smichel> ist doch nur einfacher html-code.
<smichel> ich weiß nicht wo das problem liegt. aber er sollte sich vielleicht einfach mal an die standards halten. den doctype vervollständigen und vor dem html-tag plazieren, nen body-tag einfügen und beide auch schließen. usw usw. 
<dAnjou> smichel: und wo is dein problem? sind doch nur ne paar terminals, die du nebeneinander packst
<dAnjou> no big deal
<dAnjou> ich hoffe, du hast dir grad nich selbst zugehört
<smichel> ja, wenn dass doch kein big deal ist, warum nennst du mir dann nicht einfach ne lösung dazu und alles ist gut?
<dAnjou> weil ich dich seit fast ner stunde nur meta bequatsche
<dAnjou> bei meinem ersten kommentar hättest du schon merken müssen, dass ich dich trolle
<smichel> ich glaube wir brechen die diskussion hier besser ab. ich glaube meine zeit ist besser investiert wenn ich mich ins bett lege und du dich wieder um deine brot und karriere probleme kümmerst. sonderlich viel kompetenz legst du eh nicht an den tag.
<dAnjou> ach ne
<obscura__> gibt es eigentlich für Amarok 2.x eigentlich auch Visualisierungen?
<agentsoul> Guten Morgen,  in compiz config kann man irgendwo die Hz-Rate und die ?horizontale Wiederholingsrate? einstellen. Ich finde es nicht. Mein Mitbewohner hat daran rumgespielt und compiz stürzt nun bei jedem 2. Start ab. 12.04
<Guschtel> agentsoul: schau mal in die xorg config(s), also /etc/X11/xorg.conf bzw. /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/*
<Guschtel> sonst wüsste ich nicht wo man sowas einstellt
<agentsoul> Danke, ich werde erstmal die Ordner durch alte Backups ersetzen und dann meinen Mitbewohner einnorden, wenn er wieder da ist.
<Guschtel> wie gesagt, das ist nur geraten, da ich kein compiz verwende
<Guschtel> agentsoul: ansonsten (ggf. aber veraltet): http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CCSM_Allgemein
<kubine> Title: CCSM Allgemein › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<agentsoul> habe ich gelesen und irgendwann auch "CCSM Datenablage" gefunden
<Guschtel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz_CCSM#CCSM-Datenablage
<agentsoul> Habe ich aber erstmal überlsesen, Danke erstmal, ich sag mal solved. Scheint erstmal wieder zu laufen.
<kubine> Title: Compiz CCSM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guschtel> jo
<AliceNine> was muss ich machen damit alle anfragen an einen apache2 auf https umgeleitet werden?
<deem> AliceNine: rewrite mod nutzen
<AliceNine> gibts dazu ein wiki, evtl auf ubuntuusers?
<deem> AliceNine: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/current/mod/mod_rewrite.html
<kubine> Title: mod_rewrite - Apache HTTP Server (at httpd.apache.org)
<bullgard6> Wie heißt die Kommandozeile zum Aufruf des GNOME-Programms "Bildschirmfoto aufnehmen"?
<dadrc> Offensichtlich: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache/modrewrite 
<kubine> Title: modrewrite › Apache › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tux33> http://www.redirect301.de/weiterleitung-http-nach-https.html
<kubine> Title: Weiterleitung von HTTP nach HTTPS (at www.redirect301.de)
<AliceNine> wie müsste die rewrite rule aussehen um alles auf https umzuleiten?
<AliceNine> http://pastebin.com/Em1puT3c
<kubine> Title: DocumentRoot /var/www Options Fo - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<AliceNine> hab die /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default nun so angepasst, aber apache macht bei einem neustart nur ein fehler, das error.log bleibt allerdings leer
<bullgard6> Kann man auch vom Grub-2-Bildschirmbild ein Bildschirmfoto machen? Dafür geht '~$  gnome-screenshot -i' nicht.
<deem> bullgard6: wie soll das gehen? zu dem zeitpunkt ist dein system noch gar nicht geladen
<bullgard6> deem: Das frage ich mich auch.
<catweazle> bullgard6: nimm nen Fotoapparat oder mach nen screenshot bei einer virtuellen Maschine
<deem> wo hast du das her?
<bullgard6> Meinst Du mich?
<deem> ja
<bullgard6> deem: Was sollich woher haben?
<deem> egal. vergiss es
<simsaladim> pdf-formular ausfüllen unter ubuntu? welches programm?
<apollo13> geht evince nicht?
<simsaladim> nö
<simsaladim> acroread tut auch nicht
<simsaladim> lucid, btw
<apollo13> okay, das ist dann eher komisch
<simsaladim> mit pdf-edit kann ich zwar das pdf bearbeiten aber nicht sinnvol ausfüllen
<simsaladim> gabs nicht mal ein plugin für ooo?
<apollo13> ansich ist acroread bei sowas immer das letzte resort (meine erfahrung)
<simsaladim> mit inkscape kann ich zwar text einfügen, aber die Formularfelder werden dabei nicht konform ausgefüllt (ich vermute das es automatisiertes auslesen auf der gegenseite gibt)
<apollo13> du kannst okular probieren, aber obs was hilft kann ich nicht sagen
<deem> ich schaetze mal du hast dein ubuntu verbastelt. acroread tut auf jedesm system hier einwandfrei und ist so ziemlich das einzige wirklich brauchbare
<simsaladim> okular kann eh nur lesen und braucht afaik qt
<simsaladim> hm, pdftk erzeugt auch kein brauchbares fdf. heißt das, das das pdf eh nicht automatisiert ausgelesn wird?
<apollo13> doch, versuchs mal in nem windows mit nem aktuellen acroread ;)
<simsaladim> gute idee, mach ich
<simsaladim> arbeite schon so lange mit linux, das ich gar nicht auf die idee kam :-D
<tic66> Hallo, was bedeutet bei htop beim Prozesserauslastustungsbalken oben die Farbe grün und rot. Was ist da der Unterschied?
<apollo13> rot ist io
<apollo13> äh kernel threads
<tic66> ok, und grün?
<apollo13> drück mal f1 im htop ;)
<tic66> mag nicht, da kommt bei  mir das gnome terminal handbuch ^^
<apollo13> h
<apollo13> für (h)elp
<tic66> aaaaah :)
<sky1> kennt sich jemand von euch mit snmp aus und hat schonmal eine trap definition per snmp-get in einer sensor umgebung  gesetzt ....  
<KojiroAK> Ich hätte da gerne ein Problem.  Wenn ich usb-creator bemühe (egal ob gtk oder kde) kann ich zwar ein iso auswählen, aber es taucht dann nicht in der Liste der verfügbaren auf, entsprechend, kann ich auch keinen Stick auf diesem Weg machen.
<dadrc> KojiroAK, ja, das buggt etwas rum, leider.
<dadrc> KojiroAK, lädt aber automatisch alle isos aus ~/Downloads...
<KojiroAK> dadrc~ bei mir leider nicht.
<dadrc> Mit welchem ISO probierts du es denn gerade?
<KojiroAK> Knoppix 7.0.1 
<dadrc> hm, mit allen Ubuntu-Isos, die ich hier habe, klappt es.
<KojiroAK> Hmm, mag usb-creator keine DVD-Isos?
<apollo13> usb-creator mag nur ubuntu isos afaik
<dadrc> Ich würd dann wohl unetbootin empfehlen
<KojiroAK> dadrc~ o.k. thx.
<catweazle> KojiroAK: nimm LiLi unter Windows, der schluckt wirklich alles
<KojiroAK> catweazle~ Windows ist bei mir grundsätzlich nur die Notlösung.
<catweazle> übrigens, habt ihr mit dem UCK schon ein iso mit 12.04 hinbekommen?
<catweazle> bricht bei mir stets ab
<catweazle> KojiroAK: ich wundere mich nur, das es unter Linux kein annähernd so gutes Programm gibt um die isos auf nen Stick zu bringen
<catweazle> hat sogar die 6jährige Tochter meiner Freundin sofort kapiert wie man das nutzt
<Fussel> ich mein, das ging bei mir
<Fussel> jop, hab ich auf stick
<Alice-Chodura> Huhu, ich habe Fotos mit meiner kamera gemacht, als ich nun die SD karte auslesen wollte, wurden die Bilder (.jpg)nur fehlerhaft zerhackstückelt in Grau oder kompett kaputt angezeigt ... kann mir jemand helfen. Sind die daten noch zu retten?
<MP> hallo zusammemn
<MP> *zusammen
<MP> ich hab eine frage und zwar möchte ich mit 2 verschiedene ordner mit rsync in einen gemeinsamen syncen aber irgendwie klappt das nicht kann es sein, dass rsync nicht 2 verschiedene ordner in einen gemeinsamen syncen kann?
<koegs> MP: klar kann rsync das
<koegs> musst halt rsync 2x aufrufen
<MP> ja habe versuch einen ordner lokal und einen ordner per ssh zu syncen
<MP> der ssh ordner konnte in meinen temporären ordner gesynct werden. der lokale irgendwie nicht
<koegs> dann wären die befehle und die ausgabe in einem nopaste interessant
<koegs> !nopaste >MP
<kubine> MP: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<sky1> ennt sich jemand von euch mit snmp aus und hat schonmal eine trap definition per snmp in einer sensor umgebung  gesetzt .... oder kennt sich mit trap tables ein wenig aus ...  
<MP> wie füge ich diese paste geschichte hier ein?
<MP> hab schon
<MP> [paste:408922:rsyncirc]
<MP> naja irgendwie doch nicht :D
<koegs> den link von der seite, nicht die id
<MP> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408922/
<kubine> Title: rsyncirc › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<MP> jetzt haben wirs ;)
<koegs> -b würd ich jetzt nicht benutzen und beim lokalen sync brauchst du auch nicht -e
<koegs> und --delete sollte man auch gewissenhaft einsetzen :)
<MP> hab mal -b dringelassen
<MP> aber -e rausgenommen
<MP> und --delete
<koegs> MP: man rsync
<MP> jetzt synct der den lokalen ordner, mal schauen ob der den externen noch synct
<koegs> da mal lesen wofür die schalter eigentlich sind ;-)
<koegs> beim externen mit ssh brauchst du -e
<koegs> lass mich raten, du hast die befehle von irgendeinem wilden HowTo kopiert und weisst gar nicht so genau was du da machst? (nicht böse gemeint)
<MP> ja das hatte ich gerade auch gesehen dass das -e beim externen notwendig ist
<MP> ja doch hatte mich für die befehle schon durchgelesen
<MP> wahrscheinlich nicht gründlich genug
<koegs> --delete löscht halt alles im Ziel, was in der Quelle nicht drin ist
<AliceNine> ich hab ein lvm aus 2 platten und möchte eine jetzt aus dem LV nehmen. was muss ich machen damit er alle daten von sdb1 auf sda1 verschiebt?
<MP> ja aber ist --delete nicht auch in -e drin?
<MP> in -a sind ja auch mehrere befehle mit drin
<koegs> nein, -e und --delete haben nicht wirklich was miteinander zu tun
<deem> MP: was genau willst du denn machen? mehrere rechner synchron halten?
<MP> hatte vor von einem main-server mehrere ordner zu einem backup server zu synchronisieren
<MP> und wollte nun testen mehrere ordner von verschiedenen orten zu syncen
<deem> fuer sowas kann ich unison nur empfehlen. ich synce hier meinen Dokumenten Ordner mit einem smb share und einer verbindung via ssh
<deem> und dann auf einem anderen rechner ziehe ich die daten vom ssh server auf den rechner
<MP> müsste ich mir anschauen also jetzt klappt nämlich alles mit rsync auch per ssh und die skripte laufen auch wie sie laufen sollten 
<MP> hatte halt das problem dass der lokal nicht syncen wollte
<MP> habe aber noch eine ganz andere frage und zwar möchte ich ein svn repository erstellen. wie das geht weiss ich svnadmin create usw. wie kann ich aber einstellen, dass dieses svn mittels svn protokoll erreichbar ist? mit apache kann ich https protokoll einrichten aber wie svn:// ?
<simsaladim> AliceNine: schau mal den Befehl pvmove an!
<deem> svn protokoll?
<AliceNine> simsaladim: der ist mir klar. aber bisher scheint es als bräuchte ich eine weitere platte. was ich aber bräuchte wäre eine möglichkeit ohne weitere platte
<AliceNine> praktisch LV und VG soweit reduzieren das sie auf ein PV passen und dann per pvmove alles auf ein pv packen etc.
<simsaladim> AliceNine: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logical_Volume_Manager?redirect=no#Verwaltung-von-Physical-Volumes
<kubine> Title: Logical Volume Manager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<simsaladim> ;-)
<simsaladim> AliceNine: pvmove leert das angegebene Volume, dafür muss genügend freier Platz auf der restlichen vg vorhanden sein
<MP> ja svn protokoll
<MP> ist doch svn://
<simsaladim> Alo
<simsaladim> AliceNine: sry, es muss natürlich genügend freier Platz auf dem anderen pv sein
<AliceNine> simsaladim: also erstmal das lv soweit reduzieren das alle daten dann auf ein PV passen würden. 
<simsaladim> AliceNine: es geht darum das alle PE (physical Extends) auf eine pv passen.
<AliceNine> das bekomm ich hin
<simsaladim> AliceNine: m.E. nach musst du erst mal nicht das lv verkleinern
<AliceNine> ich hab ein LV in einer VG das über 2 PVs geht
<simsaladim> AliceNine: so hab ich das auch verstanden, wenn du tatsächlich mit lvreduce arbeiten willst, vergiß nicht das du immer zuerst das dateisystem verkleinern musst (z. B. resize2fs)
<simsaladim> AliceNine: mein vorgehen
<AliceNine> simsaladim: fschk läuft grad, danach mach ich das fs2resize und dann erst fang ich an mit dem reduzieren des lvm
<simsaladim> 1. schau wie groß ist das pv das übrig bleibt: pvdisplay (oder so)
<simsaladim> AliceNine: ich würde immer die PE-Werte notieren
<simsaladim> AliceNine: 2. schau wieviel Daten auf dem lv sind: lvdisplay
<AliceNine> simsaladim: es sind ca. 1TB an daten, das passt auf die platte die hinterher alleine läuft (2TB mit 1.5TB PV)
<simsaladim> AliceNine: wenn die Daten eh auf das eine pv passen dann kannst du das mit pvmove machen. Ansonsten musst du auch vor einem resize Daten entfernen/auslagern
<simsaladim> AliceNine: vergiß nicht dm-mirror zu laden, aber steht eh im Wiki
<simsaladim> AliceNine: ... dann würd ich nix resizen ...
<simsaladim> AliceNine: sry, hab gerade geguckt: vorher das resize machen, dann mit pvmove die PE verschieben; angekommen?
<simsaladim> AliceNine: ... und überall steht das du vorher ein Backup machen solltest ;)
<simsaladim> AliceNine: vor dem resize unbedingt das lv unmounten.  Also fs unmounten, resize fs (etwas kleiner als möglich), reduce lv (maximale größe des pv; am besten über die PE-Werte), resize fs (ohne Größenangabe wird der mögliche bereich ausgeschöpft), pvmove, pvdisplay (da sollte jetzt nichts mehr auf dem pv sein), vgreduce (das pv entfernen), mount fs
<holgi_> hi
<holgi_> meine eltern wollen sie diese notebook kaufen http://aldi.medion.com/md99030/sued/?refPage=medion
<kubine> Title: MEDION® AKOYA® E7222 (at aldi.medion.com)
<holgi_> geht die hardware mit ubuntu zusammen?
<holgi_> habt ihr damit erfahrung?
<dAnjou> holgi_: nicht wirklich ein thema für diesen channel
<dAnjou> holgi_: außerdem steht da nur, dass das ding ne festplatte und arbeitsspeicher hat
<holgi_> ja
<holgi_> hmm
<holgi_> Mit integrierten Grafikfunktionen2
<dAnjou> ok, jetz hab ich die details gefunden.
<holgi_> Intel® HD-Grafik, Intel® Quick-Sync-Video und Intel® Clear-Video-HD
<holgi_> Erleben Sie die Multimediawelt realistisch und hautnah!
<holgi_> das sollte doch gehen oder?
<holgi_> ▪  Intel® Centrino® Wireless-N 2230
<holgi_> mit integriertem Bluetooth 4.0.
<holgi_> Schnelle Wireless LAN IEEE 802.11 n-Standard Technologie
<holgi_> das weiss ich nicht
<holgi_> naja meine eltern wollen eben nur internet und für 499 finde ich es ok
<holgi_> und sie haben kein bock auf viren und würmer darum wollen sie ubuntu installieren
<dAnjou> naja, ich geb keine hardwareberatung
<holgi_> ja ok aber ist ja nix besonders drin
<holgi_> sollte dann ja gehen
<holgi_> :)
<holgi_> egal sonst bringen sie es zurück :)
<catweazle> holgi_: ist ja eh nicht die neueste Technik in dem Teil
<holgi_> ja
<holgi_> für internet reicht das
<simsaladim> AliceNine: ?
<AliceNine> ja?
<simsaladim> AliceNine: hast du anleitung von vorher gelesen (zwecks doch resize)?
<AliceNine> ja
<AliceNine> simsaladim: er macht aber noch immer sein e2fsck, keine ahnung wie lange das bei 3TB dauert
<catweazle> holgi_: und das WiDi kriegt man dank passender Gegenstellen noch nichtmal unter windows vernünftig zum laufen
<simsaladim> AliceNine: welches fs hast du denn?
<AliceNine> ext3
<simsaladim> AliceNine: ja, das dauert
<AliceNine> in einer halben stunde hab ich feierabend, mal sehen ob er das noch packt
<holgi_> also die wollen notebook anmachen ubuntu soll botten, und firefox thunderbird nutzen mmehr ist das nicht
<holgi_> hoffe eben nur das der wlan chip es mit macht
<holgi_> und usb 3.0 sollte doch auch gehen oder?
<catweazle> ja eigentlich schon, geht ja auch mit neuesten intel-boards sofort
<holgi_> cool also ich muss sagen haben das e7214 von medion und hätte echt nicht gedacht das es so gut mit linux passt
<holgi_> die haben so eins von hp gehabt das war schrecklich 
<catweazle> bei meinem HP geht sogar der Fingerabdrucksensor ;)
<sysdef> catweazle: es gibt nen programm um den als mini-scanner zu nutzen ;p
<sysdef> .o( was er ja eigentlich auch ist )
<catweazle> ich hab es auch nur ausprobiert, nutzen tu ich es nicht
<sysdef> diese fake-sicherheit ist eh nen selbstbetrug
<catweazle> es sichert ja nicht das ganze System ab, von daher nicht so optimal
<holgi_> auf den hp notebook war mal vita drauf
<holgi_> das war scheisse
<sysdef> na na, achte mal darauf was du fuer worte nutzt
<sysdef> vista heisst das ;p
<k1l_> das ganze kann man eh mal in den offtopic verschieben. da die hardware ja noch nichtmal da ist ist das auch kein support fall :)
<holgi_> ok sorry wollte eben nur eure meinung hören
<MarcusX11__> sagt mal, mein weltbild wurde gerade auf die grundfeste erschüttert: es ist möglich das userpasswort über die recoverykonsole on the fly resetten? was ist denn das für ein quatsch?
<k1l_> MarcusX11__: ja kann man. und deine illusion, dass ein rechner gegen sowas gewaffnet ist war schon sehr naiv
<k1l_> um das zu verhindern müsste man verschlüsseln. dann hat man allerdings verloren, wenn man die zugangsdaten mal selbst vergisst
<apollo13> ich sag nur grub und init=/bin/bash :þ
<apollo13> recoveryconsole ist was für anfänger ;)
<ring0> MarcusX11__, das mit dem recovery modus steht sogar im wiki ;) http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zugangsdaten_vergessen
<kubine> Title: Zugangsdaten vergessen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> wenn der Angreifer physikalischen Zugriff auf das System hat, hat man eh verloren ohne Verschlüsselung :)
<dadrc> Mit auch
<koegs> O.o
<koegs> bitte elaborieren sie ihre Aussage
 * sysdef nimmt dadrc den fluessigen stickstoff weg
<amigo_> hallo @all, kann man SMB/CIFS-Freigaben auch ohne root-Rechte mounten und nutzen?
<sysdef> amigo_: jap, wenn sie in der fstab eingetragen sind
<sysdef> siehe option user
<k1l_> amigo_: gvfs nutzen
<k1l_> !gvfs-mount > amigo_ 
<kubine>  amigo_: Informationen zu gvfs-mount finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gvfs-mount
<k1l_> oder halt den nautilus mit der maus, der im hintergrund auch gvfs nutzt
<amigo_> ja, gvfs habe ich schon gesehen, das mounten klappt unter xubuntu auch, ich weiß aber nicht, wie ich auf den ordner dann zugreifen kann. unter gnome soll es eine verknüpfung auf dem desktop geben, unter xfce sehe ich aber nichts
<sysdef> und du verzichtest auf die unix extensions
<amigo_> geht das nicht von kommandozeile aus?
<mnass> gibts für ubuntu gute programme zur datenvisualisierung? außer LibreOffice?
<amigo_> was ist datenvisualisierung?
<ring0> amigo_, hast du dir http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba#Auf-Freigaben-zugreifen und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba#Samba-Client angeschaut?
<kubine> Title: Samba › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<amigo_> <ring0>, da geht es um grafische dateimanager
<mnass> Balkendiagramme, Charts etc.
<amigo_> lireboffice ist schon ein mächtiges programm. für kleine aufgaben habe ich immer den gnumeric benutzt, ist sehr schnell, weiß aber nicht, wie es mit diagrammen aussieht. ansonsten gibt's noch koffice
<ring0> amigo_, falsch
<ring0> amigo_, wenn du alles gelesen hättest, wärst du auch auf smbclient für den terminal gestoßen
<amigo_> ok werde mir smbclient nochmal anschauen
<sky1> wie kann ich den ersteller einer spool ändern bei mir werden snmp-traps mit dem root account im spool ordner erstellt... es soll aber ein anderer user sein ..
<tic66> Hallo, ich habe ein Verzeichnis mit vielen Unterverzeichnisse, 4 Ebenen tief. In diesen liegen Textdateien. Wie kann ich diese Textdateien nach bestimmten Keywords durchsuchen?
<sysdef> den datei-inhalt?
<sysdef> oder die datei-namen?
<tic66> Ich möchte die Dateien (Dateinamen) finden welche bestimmte Keywords im Inhalt haben.
<sysdef> grep und globbing
<sysdef> grep "suchbegriff" /startordner/*/*/*/*/*.txt
<tic66> Es existieren auch Dateien in der ersten und zweiten Ebene ^^
<sysdef> grep -r "suchbegriff" /startordner/
<tic66> Ahja ok danke, hab bei Google auch sowas in der Art gefunden find -type f -exec grep -l "suchmuster" {} \;
<ring0> tic66, das von sysdef ist viel eleganter
<tic66> ist auch besser zu merken :)
<sysdef> man grep: -i fuer ignore case und -n fuer zeilennummern
<sysdef> um die naechsten zwei fragen zu beantworten ;>
<tic66> ;)
<ring0> war + am ende eigentlich posix konform oder \;
<ring0> + ok :)
<NTQ> Hallo Leute. Wie kann ich denn schnell und einfach per Terminal von einem beliebigen JPEG die unteren x Pixel abschneiden und es dann wieder in der selben qualität speichern lassen? Und zwar ohne, dass ich vorher die Anfangsdimensionen weiß. Ich glaube mit dem crop-tool von image magick kann ich nur absolute koordinaten angeben, oder?
<ring0> NTQ, vielleicht mal in #imagemagick probieren
<NTQ> ring0: okay, danke
<NTQ> hab's jetzt durch probieren auch herausgefunden
<leszek> hi
<ikant> hi leute ... ich nutze lubuntu die neuste version... gibt es eine möglichkeit die microphon oder generel die audio einstellungen zu korrigieren da ich skype verwenden möchte aber nix funktioniert
<leszek> ikant: ja die gibt es. Der ausgelieferte Mixer nennt sich alsamixer und kann unter einem Terminal gestartet werden
<leszek> ikant: dort kannst du dann einfach mit den pfeiltasten die lautstärke für mikrophon und co einstellen
<ikant> supa probiere ich gleich mal aus
<leszek> ikant: falls du keine erfahrung damit hast, gibt es auch im Wiki eine Anleitung: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alsamixer
<kubine> Title: Alsamixer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ikant> könnte ich dann auch wie bei ubuntu den pulsaudio instlieren und alsa entfernen?
<sdx23> Könntest du. Allerdings sollte da bereits Pulseaudio genutzt werden, iirc.
<leszek> sdx23: nicht bei lubuntu
<leszek> ikant: du kannst pulseaudio nachinstallieren. Alsa entfernen kannst und solltest du nicht, da pulseaudio darauf aufsetzt und es sowieso im Kernel hängt
<leszek> ikant: du musst dich aber unter Umständen selber darum kümmern, dass gnome-mplayer und audacious dann pulseaudio als ausgabeplugin nutzen
<tic66> Hallo, ich kann ein länger laufendes Skript auf einer Konsole im Hintergrund mit screen laufen lassen oder auch am Ende der Befehlszeile ein & dran hängen. Was ist da der Unterschied von den beiden?
<vlt> tic66: Manchmal läuft ein Skript, das etwas ausgibt, nicht gut im Hintergrund.
<ring0> tic66, mit & wird es nur in den hintergrund gebracht. sobald du den terminal schließt, wird es ebenso beendet, mit screen läuft es weiter
<vlt> Außerdem bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es noch weiterläuft, wenn das Terminal geschlossen wird.
<ppq> es läuft weiter, aber man kann den prozess nicht mehr in den vordergrund holen
<ppq> screen ist auf jeden fall die elegantere art
<vlt> Zu screen kannst Du Dich jederzeit wieder verbinden und nachsehen, was Dein Skript macht.
<ring0> ppq, ah, es läuft mit & tatsache weiter nach schließen des terminals?
<tic66> ah ok, verstehe, naja ich hatte jetzt schon fälle bei denen screen nicht ging, aber &
<tic66> läuft es jetzt mit & weiter beim schließen des terminals oder nicht?
<ring0> hab es mal mit top getestet, läuft wirklich weiter
<ring0> du kannst es ja auch selbst testen, indem du 'ps -fC skriptname' oder 'ps -ef | grep skriptname' nach schließen des terminals ausführst
<tic66> ok, danke
<ring0> tic66, bitte. unter jobs ist es dann natürlich nicht mehr auffindbar
<ppq> ring0: ja, solange der user sich nicht auslogt, läuft das weiter
<ring0> ppq, ok :)
<PBeck> hi
<daswort> hi PBeck 
<aesthetikargonau> Hat hier hier jemand Erfahrungen mit Remotezugriff auf Ubuntu von iPhone aus? Gibt es da was Gescheites ohne viel Frickelei?
<KuliX> team viewer
<ppq> ssh, vnc, rdp, ...
<aesthetikargonau> An TeamViewer hatte ich nicht gedacht. Ich check das gerade mal.
<bekks> krfb
<daswort> ZSH speichert meine Aliase nicht. Gibts ein Parameter den ich vergessen habe, sodass ein Alias über eine Session hinaus gespeichert wird?
<bekks> Trag ihn in die .zshrc (oder so) ein.
<daswort> Gibts dazu kein Parameter?
<ppq> dass aliase beim starten gesetzt werden müssen ist gang und gäbe bei shells
<daswort> hmm, ja. Gibts für zsh ein Äquivalent zu .bash_alias?
<ppq> daswort: google doch mal nach "zshrc alias"
<FUZxxl> Hallo!
<FUZxxl> Ich nutze den Netzwerk-Manager um einen WLAN-Accespoint zu erstellen.
<FUZxxl> Der Rechner, der diesen bereitstellt, ist über eth0 mit dem Internet verbunden.
<FUZxxl> Für IPv4 funktioniert alles problemlos.
<FUZxxl> Wie kann ich Verbindungen über IPv6 (Gerät sixxs0) durchleiten?
<FUZxxl> Ich habe ein /64-Subnetz, das ich auf ein Interface routen kann.
<FUZxxl> Ich habe sudo ip a a <mein Subnetz>/64 dev wlan0 probiert, es passiert aber nichts.
<FUZxxl> Insbesondere kann ich über IPv6 nicht rauswählen.
<bekks> Wieso willst du raus_wählen_ wenn Du bereits ein Routing hast? Und nur weil Du eine IP setzt - was erwartest du denn, was da passieren soll, ohne Routing?
<FUZxxl> Es wird anscheinend nur IPv4 rausgeroutet.
<bekks> Wenn Du keine Route setzt, wird auch nichts gerouted.
<bekks> Von alleine passiert da nichts.
<FUZxxl> Was muss ich dann einstellen?
<FUZxxl> Ich kenne mich da nicht so sehr aus.
<bekks> Du musst neben "ip ..." auch "route..." benutzen.
<FUZxxl> Das Subnetz ist  2a01:1e8:e100:10b::/64
<bekks> Was uns nicht sagt, was dein default gateway dabei ist, etc.
<FUZxxl> Woher kriege ich das raus?
<bekks> Wir können das nicht erraten, das kannst nur Du wissen.
<FUZxxl> Ich habe einen SIXXS p2p-Tunnel
<bekks> Wenn Du das nicht weisst, bekommst Du diese Informationen von deinem IPv6 Provider.
<FUZxxl> okay
<bekks> Die können Dir auch sagen, welche Netzwerkparameter (Routen, etc.) du wie setzen musst.
<FUZxxl> okay
<FUZxxl> hm... ich schaue gerade auf der SIXXS-Seite nach.
<FUZxxl> Ich weiß nicht, welche der Informationen da die Route angibt.
<bekks> Das Gateway z.B.
<FUZxxl> hm...
<FUZxxl> Da steht nichts. 
<FUZxxl> Da stehen folgende Adressen: IPv6 prefix / Your IPv6 / PoP IPv6 / 
<FUZxxl> bekks: Hast du sowas schonmal mit IPv6 gemacht?
<grossing> FUZxxl, ipv6, subnet und sixxs? Da eher nicht direkt ubuntu-relevant könnt ich dir evtl per query auf die Sprünge helfen
<FUZxxl> grossing: Au ja!
<ikant> ich habe eine sicherung erstellt mit evolution ... kann aber diese nicht mehr wiederherstellen? sag das es sich um ein ungültiges evolution archiv handelt? wie geht den das ich habe vor 4h ne sicherung gemacht und jetzt soll es ungültig sein??? 
<ikant> könnte es sein das die sicherung von einem anderen user gemacht worden ist und jetzt nicht mit dem anderen user geöfnet werden kann???
<ikant> bitte um rat
<ikant> jemand da???
<k1l> ikant: stimmen die rechte der datei/en? stimmen die versionen? gibts ne fehlermeldung? etc. evolution ist nicht meine baustelle und so aus dem stegreif wüsste ich da nicht warum das nicht klappen sollte
<ikant> die datei hat lese und schreibrechte bekommen ... mit rechtsklick und auf eigenschaften etc. so habe ich es gemacht
<ikant> muss evolution auch gewisse rechte bekommen? und wenn wie stelle ich sie ein... probieren könnte man ja
<jokrebel> ikant: Wie kommt der Gedanke von wegen anderer User?
<k1l> ikant: welche meldung kommt denn?
<k1l> starte sonst evolution mal aus dem terminal und schau obs so eine meldung abliefert
<ikant> ich habe den rechner plat gemacht und neu aufgesetzt um win xp noch zusätzlich zu instalieren 
<ikant> (evolution:3149): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: Object class EMFolderTree doesn't implement property 'paste-target-list' from interface 'ESelectable'
<ikant> (evolution:3149): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: Object class EMFolderTree doesn't implement property 'copy-target-list' from interface 'ESelectable'
<ikant> gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
<ikant> tar: Unerwartetes Dateiende im Archiv.
<ikant> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<ikant> ** Message: First result 512
<ikant> ** Message: Sanity check result 1:1 256
<Fuchs> ikant: pastebin bitte beim naechsten mal 
<ikant> ok
<ikant> sorry
<ikant> und jetzt
<k1l> ikant: das scheint wohl ein gängiges problem beim backup zu sein.
<ikant> die backups sind wichtig da sind pdf und beweisstücke drauf ^^ 
<k1l> man kann das wohl entpacken und so manuell ins .evolution folder kopieren.
<k1l> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/tar-gz-archiv-offenbar-kaputt/  ikant kopier das backup paket und versuche dann mal die tipps dort
<kubine> Title: tar.gz archiv offenbar kaputt › Sicherheit › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<ikant> danke ich probiere es mal so 
<ikant> eine frage wo ist der ordner von evolution mail damit ich die entpackte backupfiles einfügen kann???
<k1l> .evolution im home ordner
<ikant> ne da is nixß
<ikant> unter dem home ordner
<ikant> nur ikant
<k1l> ja der ikant ist dein home ordner
<ikant> ich verwende die 11.04 natty version
<ikant> ok
<ikant> öhm auch nix nur die Arbeitsflache, Bilder, Dokumente, Downloads, musik
<ikant> öffentlich
<ikant> videos
<ikant> vorlagen
<ikant> beispiele
<ikant> das wars
<k1l> drück mal strg+h
<ring1> ikant, lass dir in nautilus mal die versteckten dateien anzeigen
<ikant> ahhhh jetza :)
<ikant> jede menge ordner aber kein evo...
<ikant> :(
<bekks> ".evolution"
<ikant> nope nix zu sehen
<k1l> ist denn evolution installiert?
<ikant> klar...
<k1l> ist da bereits ein profile angelegt?
<ikant> ein konto 
<ikant> also ein emailkonto
<k1l> !evolution > ikant 
<kubine>  ikant: Informationen zu Evolution finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Evolution
<k1l> 3. kasten lesen
<ikant> ahhh :D
<ikant> thx
<k1l> ikant: da gibts auch nen unterpunkt zu den backups
<ikant> hab ja ein beschädigtes back up konnte es aber mit 7zip so weit entpacken das da ne menge ordner und anders zeugs da ist mal kucken wie ich das da reinkopiere
<ikant> so hat funktioniert :D
<ikant> ich habe noch ein anderes problem :)
<ikant> skype erkennt zwar meine webcam aber startet sie nicht beim test... sonst würde die blaue led aufleuchte
<ikant> n
<sysdef> ... und du hast skype aus den ubuntu quellen installiert?
<sysdef> ikant: teste mal cheese
<sysdef> und schau dir https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyCam an
<kubine> Title: EasyCam - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<sysdef> da ist nett beschrieben wie du dir mit noch mehr fremdquellen das system weiter versaust
<ikant> so wieder da
<ikant> öhm ja chees hat meinen rechner irgendwie rebootet ^^
<ikant> jedes mal wenn ich es starte
<bekks> Du hast es doch maximal ein einziges Mal gestartet bisher.
<ikant> nope 2 mal um zu sehen ob es nochmal passiert
<ikant> 2 mal ausm system gekickt
<bekks> Aber nur einmal aus dem Chat. :)
<ikant> also nich ganz rebootet ich hatte wieder meinen anmelde bildschirm
<ikant> und alle fenster die ich offen hatte waren weg
<ikant> komisch
<k1l> das ist nen x-server restart
<ikant> mit camorama gehts da passiert nix
<ikant> aber bei cheese kickt der mich
<k1l> dann schau mal in die logs, was da los war
<ikant> wie mache ich das?
<k1l> /var/log und .xsession-errors
<ikant> die datei .xsession-errors gibts nicht ^^
<bekks> Die liegt in /home/deinuser/
<ikant> aso
<k1l> ikant: ornder und dateien mit nem . vorne sind versteckt. du musst strg+h drücken
<ikant> ok
<ikant> verstehe
<ikant> öhm wo gibts ne seite woch ich was pasten kann
<Fuchs> !paste > ikant 
<kubine>  ikant: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Fuchs> arg, | 
<Fuchs> wie dem auch sei, sie ist sonst sogar im Topic :) 
<ikant> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408937/
<kubine> Title: webcam › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ikant> so habs
<ikant> :)
<Fuchs> .xsession-errors ist etwas unklug, die wird beim erneuten login leider ueberschrieben
<Fuchs> die muesste man wenn schon vor dem Login auf einem VT wegsichern, was nicht sehr angenehm ist
<Fuchs> eine /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old (oder so aehnlich) koennte helfen
<ikant> hä? :)
<ikant> aso mom
<Fuchs> ich bette mich aber gleich und halte mich aus dem Ticket raus :) 
<ikant> danke dir Fuchs
<ikant> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408942/
<kubine> Title: webcam › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ikant> so is drausen
<k1l> das ist ne via karte? dann bin ich auch raus
<ikant> :(
<dadrc> mit ein bisschen Glück gibt es eine .xsession-errors.old. Hab zwar nie die Logik verstanden, wann die angelegt wird und wann nicht, aber es gibt sie manchmal
<ikant> ich kucke gleich mal
<ikant> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408947/
<kubine> Title: webcam › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ikant> ja es gibt so ein file
<ikant> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408947/
<kubine> Title: webcam › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> hmpf, da ist definitiv der XServer gestorben, steht aber leider nicht drin, wieso
<k1l> [  2069.482] Segmentation fault at address 0xee  aus der Xorg.0.log.old ist das problem imho
<dadrc> Jo... Speicherprobleme?
<ikant> ?
<k1l> ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das nicht einfach an dem treiber/der graka liegt
<k1l> mit via und (open)chrome ist man eh schon froh wenn es gerade so läuft
<dadrc> ah, auch gerade gelesen, ist reproduzierbar
<dadrc> nvm
<ikant> am besten wenn ich mir ne alte agp ati readon zulegen würde hätte ich wahrscheinlich weniger probleme oder?
<ikant> würde da ein bios update was bringen?
<ikant> bin weg gewesen gibs was neues?
#ubuntu-de 2012-06-13
<OlMightyGreek> aloha. noch wer wach? mein lautstärkeregler "vergisst" immer nach einem neustart, dass er nicht den HDMI ausgang sondern meine lautsprecher regeln soll. was kann ich dagegen tun? ich muss es immer umstellen nach einem neustart
<Minipluto> ich habe mir in /etc/cron.daily/ eine Datei namens fstrim-all-custom gemacht, in der das drin steht: http://pastebin.com/1VcNMreV 
<kubine> Title: [C] /etc/cron.daily/fstrim-all-custom - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Minipluto> aber es scheint nicht ausgeführt zu werden
<Minipluto> obwohl in der syslog steht, „Job `cron.daily' started. Wenn ich das Script manuell im Terminal ausführe, passiert aber alles so, wie ich es erwartet habe. Also alle Partitionen werden getrimmt und die Ausgabe erscheint auch in der syslog.
<Minipluto> also was hab ich falsch gemacht? :)
<geser> Minipluto: wird dein Script bei "run-parts --list /etc/cron.daily" aufgelistet? und ebenfalls bei --test statt --list ?
<Minipluto> geser: jupp
<Minipluto> geser: war ich wohl vielleicht einfach nicht geduldig genug? 
<geser> Minipluto: es taucht also auch bei "run-parts --test /etc/cron.daily" auf? dann weiß ich erstmal auch nicht weiter, da run-parts dein Script dann auch hätte aufrufen sollen
<Minipluto> geser: jupp, taucht bei beidem auf
<geser> gibt es vielleicht davor andere Scripte, die noch nicht fertig sind, da die in alphabetischer Reihenfolge aufgerufen werden?
<Minipluto> geser: ich schu mir gleich noch mal die syslog an, vielleicht wurde es ja später aufgerufen wegen nice oder so ;) 
<koegs> Minipluto: um Probleme mit fstrim auszuschliessen, mach doch einfach mal ne einfache logger-meldung als "Skript gestartet"
<koegs> dann weisst du wenigstens 100%ig obs aufgerufen wurde
<Minipluto> geser, koegs: hat sich erledigt, moment, werde gerade interrupted :D
<Minipluto> geser, koegs: also vielen dank an euch für die Hilfe. Das Script wurde 5 Minuten nachdem ich das manuell ausgeführt hatte, automatisch ausgeführt (etwa eine halbe Stunde nach Systemstart). Kurz danach wurde die syslog auch noch nach syslog.1 verschoben, daher ist mir das nicht sofort aufgefallen.
<geser> logrotate läuft ja auch über cron.daily, kurz nach deinem Script :)
<Seymour> Servus, welches DVD-Brennprogramm ist empfehlenswert?
<Seymour> Brasero produziert auf meinem Rechner nur Schwachsinn, Nero lief gut aber Demo abgelaufen.
<Seymour> Bevor ich Nero kaufe, möchte ich erst weitere Alternativen testen.
<dadrc> Ich mag xfburn
<dAnjou> Seymour: was soll das heißen, es produziert schwachsinn?
<Seymour> dAnjou, es hat in etwa 10 Versuchen noch nicht eine einzige DVD gebrauchsfähig zu ende gebrannt
<Seymour> dAnjou, Nero lief dagegen vom ersten Versuch an wie am Schnürchen.
<dAnjou> bittere sache
<Seymour> dAnjou, aber es gibt doch noch zahlreiche weitere Alternativen
<dAnjou> im UU-wiki solltest du weitere brennprogramme finden
<dakira> moin
<Moritz25> Ich muss libdrm-dev installieren, leider ist gerade die Paketverwaltung etwas durcheinander. Warum sollen 2 Pakete aktualisiert, obwohl ich den Befehl "sudo apt-get build-dep --no-upgrade libdrm-dev" benutze? Bin in 12.04
<Moritz25> aktualisiert werden*
<tic66> Hallo,ich möchte das ein Programm über einen Socks5 Proxy, mit Authentifizierung, mit dem Internet verbindet. Dafür gibts ja proxychains und tsocks. Die Daten wurden in die conf Files eingetragen. Ein Test "proxychains wget google.de" verlief aber negativ. (Timeout) Der Proxy funktioniert. Unter XP läuft das mit proxifier wie gehabt. Wie finde ich den Fehler?
<MP> Hallo
<MP> Ich habe gestern einen Cronjob erstellt, welcher mein Skript aufruft in welchem 2 rsync befehle und ein svnsync befehl aufgerufen werden. Heute aber habe ich gesehen dass er die rsync befehle durchgeführt hat, nicht aber den svnsync. rufe ich das skript manuell auf, führt er diesen aber durch woran liegt das? und wenn ich den pc laufen lasse, kommt ja irgendwann der anmeldebildschirm (nach längerem nichtbenutzen) hinterher wird der bildschirm d
<MP> schwarz... heißt das jetzt es wird nur der bildschirm abgeschaltet oder quasi standy? und läuft mein cronjob und das skript dann noch weiter? wenn nein wie kann ich das abstellen?
<k1l_> MP: der bildschirmschoner bzw das ausstellen des bildschirms hat erstmal nichts mit standby zu tun.
<MP> hätte ja sein können dass er sich danach in den standy schaltet...
<k1l_> kommt drauf an, ob du das so eingestellt hast
<MP> ich habe an solchen einstellungen nichts verändert also sollte alles auf standard sein
<k1l_> schau halt nach. aber wenn der rsync befehl gelaufen ist, dann wird er ja nicht im standby gewesen sein
<Moritz25> Was bedeutet ein "rc" vor einem Paketnamen nach Eingabe von "dpkg -l" ?
<k1l_> schau eher mal nach, ob das script so läuft. ob die rechte und user im cron stimmen
<Moritz25> Ist das entsprechende Paket installiert oder nicht?
<MP> ja ich habs mit crontab -e 
<MP> ist ja die cron für den aktuellen user
<k1l_> !cron > MP 
<kubine>  MP: Informationen zu Cron finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cron
<k1l_> fullpath etc
<MP> da hab ich ja nur * zeit * * * /pfad/zum/skript.sh
<MP> skript hat ausführrechte
<MP> der cronjob funktioniert ja auch
<MP> das ist ja nicht das problem
<MP> der ruft das skript auf
<sysdef> MP: hast du nen PATH? oder hast du den pfad zu svn angegeben?
<sysdef> CRON hat per default keinen $PATH gesetzt
<MP> versteh das gerade nicht ich geb mit cron nur den pfad zum skript an
<MP> der öffnet das skript
<MP> in diesem skript sind die befehle
<MP> und svnsync synchronize svn://adresse/svn
<MP> und rufe ich den befehl manuell auf, so läuft dieser auch und tut was er sollte
<sysdef> und woher soll der script wissen wo svnsync ist?
<sysdef> wenn du den script manuell aufrufst hast du $PATH gesetzt
<k1l_> MP: /path/to/svnsync svnsynchronise ....
<sysdef> der pfad ist: type -p svnsync
<MP> und warum macht man das für rsync nicht?
<sysdef> macht man korrekter weise auch fuer rsync. oder man setzt einen pfad
<sysdef> alles andere ist glueckssache, keine administration
<MP> hm ok hab jetzt mal /usr/bin/svnsync synchronize ..... usw
<MP> weil rsync hab ich schlicht so da stehen und es hatte funktioniert
<MP> also versteh ich richtig wenn ich im skript befehle aufrufen lassen möchte muss ich den Path mit angeben 
<MP> und dass rsync auch so funktioniert hat war zufall/glück?
<tic66> Ich möchte den KernelSocksBouncer installieren und bin nach Wikianleitung vorgegangen. Beim kompilieren kam die Meldung "Kernel not found". Ich habs in der Install.sh angepasst auf "linux-headers-3.0.0-21-generic" Jetzt macht er schon mehr aber jetzt kommt "linux-headers-3.0.0-21-generic". :( Woran kann das liegen?
<sysdef> oder $path setzten. fuehre mal echo $PATH aus
<MP> ha ich
<MP> *hab
<MP> da steht /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<sysdef> schickt dir cron keine mail? schreib mal MAILTO="deinem@iladresse" davor
<MP> sry ich bin noch relativ neu mit ubuntu etc. lerne gerade selbst erst die ganzen sachen 
<MP> was heißt davor?
<MP> * 2 * * * MAILTO="EMAIL" /pfad/zum/skript.sh ?
<MP> also jetzt habe ich im skript /usr/bin/svnsync synchroninze etc.. stehen
<MP> und der hat nichts ausgeführt diesmal
<MP> also bei rsync muss es definitiv weg
<MP> und bei svnsync hat es auch mit usr/bin geklappt
<MP> mal schauen wenn der das skript nun aufruft
<Moritz25> Unter 12.04 will ich unbedingt verhindern, dass eine andere Version von libva1 und libva-dev installiert wird (0.32). Ich habe also in /etc/apt/preferences.d/ die folgenden Dateien erstellt: Package: libva1
<Moritz25> Pin: version 0.32*
<Moritz25> Pin-Priority: 1000 Funktioniert das dann so wie erhofft? :D
<Moritz25> Mist, da sollte ein LInk hin: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408957/
<kubine> Title: Apt-Pinning › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<MP> so es hat schon wieder nicht geklappt
<MP> der hat einfach rsync durchgeführt
<MP> und svnsync lässt der links liegen
<k1l_> kommst du an die logs vom script/svnsync?
<dakira> MP: wow. SVN.. und ich dachte das wäre endlich tot ;)
<dadrc> Moritz25, sieht gut aus
<MP> ich bin der admin als sollte ich drankommen wenn du mir sagst wo die sind
<Moritz25> dadrc, jo, hat auch geklappt.
<Moritz25> Das Problem ist nur, dass ich jetzt das Paket "vainfo" installieren müsste, was neuere Paketversionen von libva1 und libva-dev als Abhängigkeiten hat... Wie könnte ich mit apt-get theoretisch die Abhängigkeiten "übergehen"?
<Moritz25> Und gibt es noch andere mögliche Abhängigkeiten, die man mit apt-get -s install vainfo nicht sehen würde?
<dadrc> Musst du dir halt eine Version von vainfo besorgen, die passende Abhängigkeiten hat
<Moritz25> dadrc, und wo kriege ich die her? :D
<dadrc> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+package/vainfo
<kubine> Title: vainfo : Precise (12.04) : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<Moritz25> dadrc, die beiden Versionen dort haben aber auch jeweils Abhängigkeiten von libva1 1.0x während ich ja 0.32x unbedingt brauche. Gibts da irgendwo noch ältere Versionen?
<dadrc> Nicht für precise, nein
<dadrc> Kannst dir natürlich den Sourcecode besorgen (apt-get source) und versuchen, es gegen libva 0.32 zu kompilieren
<MP> ja dakira svn :D sind nicht meine repositories soll die nur für jemanden synchron halten aber naja klappt halt nicht gaz
<MP> *ganz
<Moritz25> damn.. Kann ich nicht einfach versuchen, die Abhängigkeiten zu übergehen?
<Moritz25> "einfach"
<dadrc> Moritz25, kann man, ist aber nicht wirklich zu empfehlen, nichts für Anfänger und wird von uns dann nicht mehr supported
<MP> so hab das svnsync in ein externes skript gespeichert und dieses vom mainskript aufrufen lassen aber es läuft nicht ich würde ja sehen wenn der ordner sich verändert (also speicherplatz)
<Moritz25> dadrc, und wenn ichs kompiliere wird es noch supportet? :P
<dadrc> Moritz25, nö, Fehler mit selbstgebautem Zeug kann ja niemand nachvollziehen
<dadrc> Also kann es auch niemand supporten
<tic66> Hallo, ich lege mir gerade mit dd if=/dev/urandom of=container_file bs=1M count=500000  ein Container File an. So wie es aussieht würde das bei mir 4 Tage dauern. Kann man das irgendwie beschleunigen?
<Moritz25> okay und anders gefragt: Gibts für mich irgend eine "saubere" Möglichkeit oder nicht?
<dadrc> Moritz25, du könntest uns verraten, wieso du veraltete Versionen von libva1 brauchst. Das scheint ja das eigentliche Problem zu sein
<Moritz25> Weil ich VAAPI-Support brauche und der nur in dieser Version vorhanden ist.
<Moritz25> Ich habe eine AMD E-350 APU und auf der soll später mal xbmc mit Hardware-Beschleunigung laufen. Und dafür brauche ich diese libva1 von http://www.splitted-desktop.com/static/libva/
<kubine> Title: Splitted-desktop systems (at www.splitted-desktop.com)
<dadrc> Also, ich krieg auch mit libva1 1.0.15-4 folgende Info: libva: VA-API version 0.32.0
<Moritz25> hm ich hatte das bisher alles nur auf 11.04 installiert und wollte jetzt mal schauen, ob es auf 12.04 läuft
<Moritz25> Und auf 11.04 war der geläufige Weg über die gepatchten Dateien von splitted desktop. 
<MP> wie kann man sich im hintergrund laufenede skripte ansehen?
<MP> *laufende
<dadrc> Moritz25, laut https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libva/+bug/773466 ist das Problem gelöst
<kubine> Title: Bug #773466 “libva1 trying to open /usr/lib/dri/nvidia_drv_video...” : Bugs : “libva” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dadrc> Da reden sie zwar von nvidia-GPUs, aber es geht um die kaputte libva
<dadrc> Ich würd's an deiner Stelle einfach mal probieren.
<dadrc> MP: mit fg kannst du Scripte nach "vorne" holen
<dadrc> MP, und jobs gibt dir eine Liste
<Moritz25> dadrc, okay klingt in der Tat recht vielversprechend. Ich werde es mal versuche
<Moritz25> n
<MP> kriege leider nur
<MP> bei fg: gegenwärtig kein solcher job
<MP> und bei jobs passiert nichts
<dadrc> Dann hast du aus der Shell kein Skript im Hintergrund gestartet
<MP> ist es egal ob das skript
<MP> bin/bash oder bin/sh ist?
<dadrc> sh ist normalerweise ein Symlink auf dash...
<MP> ..
<MP> boah das nervt mit dem svn
<MP> sry aber weiss sonst keiner was?
<dAnjou> MP: krieg ich ne zusammenfassung in einem post?
<MP> Ich habe gestern einen Cronjob erstellt, welcher mein Skript aufruft in welchem 2 rsync befehle und ein svnsync befehl aufgerufen werden. Heute aber habe ich gesehen dass er die rsync befehle durchgeführt hat, nicht aber den svnsync. rufe ich das skript manuell auf, führt er diesen aber durch woran liegt das? Habe mittlerweile die svnsync befehle in ein externes skript eingefügt und dieses mit cron aufrufen lassen aber der führt diesen befehl ei
<MP> nicht aus... manuell ja mit cron nein
<MP> grob zusammengefasast
<MP> *zusammengefasst
<dAnjou> MP: da IRC nur 512 byte kann , wurde dein erster post bei "aber der führt diesen  befehl ei" abgeschnitten
<MP> aber der führt diesen befehl einfach nicht aus... manuell ja mit cron nein
<dakira> MP: normalerweise liegt es daran, dass der PATH nicht gesetzt ist. In cronjobs musst du entweder in der ersten Zeile den PATH setzen, oder jeden Befehl direkt aufrufen (/usr/bin/rsync),
<dAnjou> soweit ich weiß, werden missglückte cron befehle geloggt
<dAnjou> MP: mit which <befehl> kriegt man meistens den ort raus, wo der "befehl" liegt
<MP> ich hab schon /usr/bin/svnsync synchronize svn://.....
<dakira> hau einfach mal in die ersten beiden zeilen deiner crontab das hier:
<dakira> MP: http://pastebin.com/EdazZ2md
<kubine> Title: [Bash] SHELL=/bin/bash PATH=/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/b - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dakira> MP: damit solltest du alles abgedeckt haben
<dAnjou> MP: und dann mal "grep -i cron /var/log/syslog" in einen pastebin
<MP> @dakira in crontab -e ist richtig oder? ist für den aktuellen user... erst die zeilen die du mir geschickt hast danach meine cronjobs
<MP> @Anjou http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408972
<kubine> Title: ausgabe › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<MP> svn.sh ist das skript mit svnsync
<Seymour> Grüßgottle
<Seymour> Wie kriege ich einen ganzen Stapel Word-docs in Ubuntu automatisch in pdfs konvertiert?
<jokrebel_> Seymour: Hab mal was von doc2pdf gehört…
<dAnjou> Seymour: wie groß is der stapel?
<dAnjou> MP: wie sieht das skript aus? schmeißt du darin die fehlermeldungen weg?
<Seymour> dAnjou, momentan sind's so 25, aber der Job fältt immer wieder mal an (Rechnungen schreiben)
<dadrc> unoconv
<dadrc> Also, Seymour: unoconv
<Seymour> ist das idiotensicher? ;-)
<dadrc> Datei rein, pdf raus, Commandline, also skriptbar
<dadrc> joa
<dAnjou> da doc proprietär ist, eher nicht
<sysdef> ... oder mit owriter massen-druck auf Cups PDF
<MP> ne ich habs ganz schlicht gemacht
<dadrc> swriter -convert-to pdf:writer_pdf_Export x.doc
<dadrc> Falls du unoconv nicht installieren willst
<jokrebel_> dadrc: Commandline und Skriptbar zählt nicht gleich für jeden als Idiotensicher ;-)
<MP> einfach nur #!/bin/bash dann /usr/bin/svnsync synchronize file:///pfad/zum/mirror
<dadrc> Na, aber wann man automatisch will, dann braucht man das wohl
<sysdef> jokrebel_: definitionssache. 'scriptbar' ist vor den meissten idioten sicher ;p
<dAnjou> gibt es überhaupt was für ubuntu, mit dem man docs zuverlässig öffnen kann, sodass formatierungen unverändert bleiben?
<dadrc> dAnjou, Libreoffice ist as good as it gets
<sysdef> vim :>
<dAnjou> dadrc: falls du das deutsche grad nich gefunden hast: es ist so gut wie es geht
<dAnjou> :P
<dAnjou> MP: ein rätsel
<MP> ja ich versteh das einfach nicht warum es manuell geht aber mit cron nicht
<jokrebel_> Seymour: Ein Google nach "doc2pdf ubuntu … …" liefert auch interessante Ansätze.
<dAnjou> MP: du könntest ausgaben von svnsync noch in ne datei umleiten, falls da irgendwas rauskommt
<MP> was war mit den zeilen die ich nun bei cron eingegeben habe?
<MP> von dakira
<dAnjou> MP: die haben nur den PATH angepasst
<dAnjou> nix wildes
<MP> habe vorhin 2>&1 >> log.txt gemacht
<Seymour> dadrc, das ist ja nicht sehr ermutigend (weiol dann ist LibreOffice für meine wichtigen Anwendungen für alle Zeiten unbrauchbar)
<MP> der hat mir aber nur ausgegeben was der mir auch im terminal ausgeben würde
<MP> aber auch nur wenn ich das skript manuell aufrufe
<dadrc> Seymour, wieso? Libreoffice wird ja besser mit der Zeit. Aber es gibt halt zur Zeit nichts besseres als LO
<dAnjou> MP: dann zeig mal bitte das unveränderte script in nem pastebin. mach von mir aus die URLs unkenntlich aber sonst nix
<Seymour> dadrc, ich glaub irgendwie nicht dran, dass die meine Probleme damit jemals beheben. Auf der deutschen Entwicklermailingliste gabs nicht mal nen flame, überhaupt keine Reaktion, gar nix
<dAnjou> Seymour: was stimmt mit libreoffice nicht?
<Seymour> z.B. die Textmarkerfunktion
<MP> http://paste.ubuntuusers/408977
<dakira> MP: mann.. die solltest du doch nicht alle eingeben. das ist meine crontab. Du solltest die ersten beiden Zeilen übernehmen.. wie ich sagte.. den PATH setzen
<Seymour> dAnjou, die nutzen ich und meine Kunden permanent (teilweise statt der Kommentarfunktion) 
<blobb3> Hallo, ich habe bei meinem Ubuntu ca. 60 Prozesse mit console-kit-deamon am laufen, was ist das?
<dakira> MP: ich seh gerade in deinem log, dass du meine komplette crontab bei dir reingepastet hast
<MP> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408977
<kubine> Title: svnsync › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Seymour> dAnjou, die wird aber in LibreOffice anders erzeugt als in M$, so dass man dann in M$Office, wenn man diese Stellen wieder entmarkern will, jedes Mal tief in irgend ein Menü klicken muss
<MP> ja habs wohl alles übernommen
<MP> ich änder das
<Seymour> Also kann ich den Textmarker de facto in LibreOffice nicht nutzen in Dokumenten, die wieder zum Kunden zurückgehen
<dAnjou> Seymour: da sag ich nur eins .. ekliger workflow
<dakira> MP: wenn du komplette Pfade angeben willst, musst du das auch bei mkdir machen
<dAnjou> aber da hilft dir auch ubuntu nich
<Seymour> dAnjou, im Grunde kann ich Libreoffice allenfallls in Ausnahmefällen für Dokumente nutzen, die wieder zum Kuinden zurückgehen, weuil ja auch ständig irgendwelche leichten Layout-Änderungen erzeugt werden und all so was
<MP> hab die cron geändert
<MP> mkdir funktioniert
<Seymour> dAnjou, nützt ja nix, für diesen Workflow krieg ich mein Geld
<MP> hab mkdir nur reingemacht um zu sehen ob das skript überhaupt von cron ausgeführt wird
<dAnjou> MP: sicher, dass svnsync pfadangaben a la file:/// haben will?
<koegs> Seymour: wenn du linux/ubuntu nutzen möchtest, aber auf MSOffice angewiesen bist, hilft dir Remote Desktop auf nen Windows Rechner, Virtualbox mit Windows oder evtl. Crossover Office
<MP> und der ordner wird jedes mal erstellt nur svnsync nicht
<dadrc> blobb3, das sind keine Prozesse, sondern Threads; Gehören zum System, macht Usermanagement
<MP> ja bin ich mir relativ sicher und es hat bis jetzt auch immer so geklappt...
<dAnjou> MP: probiers mal mit nem normalen pfad
<dadrc> blobb3, wenn du es genau wissen willst: http://www.freedesktop.org/software/ConsoleKit/doc/ConsoleKit.html
<kubine> Title: ConsoleKit 0.4.1 Documentation (at www.freedesktop.org)
<dAnjou> MP: es kann sein, dass file:/// nur von desktopumgebungen interpretiert wird .. kann aber bullshit sein
<dAnjou> MP: probiers einfach
<MP> bin dabei
<dAnjou> Seymour: kommste mal kurz rüber nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic, wenn du zeit hast?
<MP> @dAnjou es klappt nicht jetzt führt er das skript auch manuell nicht aus also file:/// muss sein
<blobb3> dadrc: ok, ich dachte nur, da die bisher noch nie aufgetaucht sind, jetzt aber
<MP> member:dAnjou es klappt nicht jetzt führt er das skript auch manuell nicht aus also file:/// muss sein
<dAnjou> MP: hab das schon gelesen
<dAnjou> MP: bin jetzt aber auch mit meinem latein am ende
<MP> das ist echt ätzend
<MP> gibt es eine andere lösung mir die befehle automatisch aufrufen zu lassen?
<MP> ich brauch das unbedingt
<dAnjou> MP: wenn es ein desktoprechner ist, geht immer noch der normale autostart
<MP> der soll das skript aufrufen meinst du?
<dAnjou> jo
<matzexh> hat jemand eine schnelle Idee, wie ich im LibreOffice _draw_ einzelne Seiten im Querformat haben kann und alle anderen Seiten im Hochformat?
<matzexh> dass das im writer mit seitenvorlagen geht, weis ich, im drawer scheint es keine seitenvorlagen zu geben
<MP> hmm
<MP> ja aber ne der rechner soll nonstop laufen
<koegs> cron, .bashrc alias, verknüpfung aufm desktop oder im start-menü, bla blub
<dAnjou> MP: anacron könntest du noch probieren
<MP> hmm
<MP> das kann ich aber nicht direkt testen 
<MP> geht ja täglich wöchentlich oder monatlich
<MP> sowie ich das gerade gelesen und verstanden habe oder?
<Seymour> Nochmal zurück zu unoconv
<Seymour> Da steht, man braucht eine laufende Installation von OpenOffice, geht LibreOffice auch?
<hdp> Google behauptet: ja.
<MP> Computer sagt neein :D
<Seymour> ls -d müsste mir doch eigentlich die Unterverzeichnisse im aktuellen Verzeichnis anzeigen?
<Seymour> Wieso kommt da nix?
<leszek> hi
<dadrc> Seymour, unoconv ist in den Paketquellen
<dadrc> Wenn die entsprechende Ubuntuversion LO nutzt, geht auch das unoconv mit LO
<Seymour> zurück zu meinem ls-Problem... ich setz mich hier grad ernsthaft mit Linux Shellbefehlen auseinander, das solltet ihr honorieren ;-)
<niemand> hmm "ls -d" = "find . -type d -maxdepth 0"
<Seymour> ich boote mal neu, hab grad dieses nautilus-open-terminal installiert, das funktioniert auch noch nicht richtig
<niemand> Seymour, ich hab gleiches verhalten wie du
<niemand> und zu nautilus: einfach nur nautlius neu starten
<Seymour> niemand, es ist ein Syntxfehler
<Seymour> man solls kaum glauben
<Seymour> man muss ls -d */ tippen
<niemand> Seymour, manpage ist ungenau...
<ppq> Seymour: installier mal das paket bash-completion
<ppq> Seymour: wenn du keine /etc/bash_completion hast, ist auch kein bash-completion installiert (oder dein system ist verbastelt)
<niemand> ppq, was hat das mit ls -d zu tun?
<ppq> niemand: ich versuch grad, ihn vom offtopic chan hierher zu bugsieren und antworte ihm daher hier
<niemand> ach, schon wieder diese chan-verwechslungen....
<ppq> das mit ls haben wir schon geklärt
<Seymour> ich werde darüber gelegentlich mal bloggen
<Seymour> aber dann schmeißen sie mich glaub ich aus der Piratenpartei
<MP> wie läuft dass mit export in eine datei für cron?
<MP> also der befehl
<MP> irgendwie export EDITOR=vi oder so???
<MP> und wo schreib ich das hin?
<MP> in ein script das cron aufruft? oder direkt als cron aufruf? also */1 * * * * export EDITOR = vi
<MP> oder wo?
<ppq> MP: wenn du den befehl direkt in die contab schreibst:    */1 * * * * export EDITOR=vi; sleep 5 && echo $EDITOR
<ppq> oder wasauchimmer
<ppq> wenn du n script hast, kannst du deine variable ganz normal exportieren in ner eigenen zeile
<Seymour> So weiter im Text
<MP> ja damit exportiere ich doch die kompletten fehlermeldungen beim ausführen?
<MP> kann ich dann auch
<MP> */1 * * * * /mein/pfad/zum/skript.sh export EDITOR=vi 
<MP> was bringt sleep 5 && echo $EDITOR?
<ppq> huh? man exportiert variablen, keine fehlermeldungen. das mit sleep war nur ein sinnfreies beispiel.
<MP> achso ja sry ich bin anfänger :D
<ppq> und wenn du zwei befehle hast, musst du die mit nem semikolon trennen
<ppq> und export *vor* den befehl
<MP> export EDITOR=vi; dann skript?
<ppq> ja
<MP> das macht einen unterschied ob das skript dabei ist oder nicht?
<ppq> wenn du dein skript da nicht reinschreibst wird es auch nicht ausgeführt. so einfach ist das.
<MP> ok
<MP> und dann öffnet sich gleich die export in vi einfach?
<MP> oder wo finde ich das dann?
<ppq> ?
<MP> ja wo finde ich die export dann?
<ppq> du exportierst deine variable EDITOR damit. für spätere nutzung in deinem skript.
<ppq> lies: du "setzt" die variable damit bloß
<MP> ok
<MP> und wenn ich export >> datei.txt machen will?
<ppq> was dachtest du denn, was du da tust? nur so aus interesse :)
<MP> dann kann ich doch alle variablen ausgeben lassen für mich oder nicht?
<ppq> export gibt nichts aus, das setzt bloß variablen...
<ppq> nein
<ppq> variablen lässt man sich mit "env" ausgeben
<MP> hmm ja ich versuche ein skript laufen zu lassen in welchen der befehl svnsync ausgeführt wird
<MP> wenn ich das skript öffne manuell führt er es aus
<MP> wenn cron es ausführt nicht
<ppq> jede minute?! der arme server
<MP> nein das war ein beispiel :D
<MP> aber ein kollege meinte halt versuch mal export mit cron
<ppq> achso.
<ppq> ja, die häufigste fehlerursache ist $PATH
<ppq> du kannst einfach deine ~/.profile sourcen vor dem befehl, dann hast du eine umgebung wie als wenn du es selbst ausführst
<MP> path ist schon
<ppq> probier das trotzdem
<ppq> */1 * * * * source /home/user/.profile; /mein/pfad/zum/skript.sh
<MP> hab das nun genauso hingeschrieben
<MP> anstatt user halt meinen user
<MP> und mein pfad zum skript
<MP> und export >> /pfad/zur/text.txt hat mir was geliefert 
<MP> declare PATH und SHELL und so
<MP> hab das mit source jetzt gemacht und der führt svnsync trotzdem nicht durch
<ppq> hm, keine ahnung
<MP> das kann doch nicht so ein großes problem sein die anderen wussten auch nicht mehr weiter....
<MP> :(
<ppq> wie wär's, wenn du deinen svnsync befehl komplett direkt in die crontab schreibst
<MP> hab ich auch überlegt
<MP> aber ich werde wohl mehrere svns syncen müssen
<MP> ich hab auch überlegt
<MP> wie ist es denn
<MP> wenn ich in meinem script schreibe
<MP> der soll ein terminal öffnen
<MP> und dort dann den svnsync befehl eintippen?
<MP> also eintippen lassen
<MP> ich versuch das morgen oder nachher mal 
<MP> danke erstmal 
<Seymour> ppq,  Zurück zu meinem Terminalproblem mit dem nicht funktionierenden autocomplete...
<k1l_> Seymour: lsb_release -a      nopasten bitte
<k1l_> !nopaste > Seymour 
<kubine>  Seymour: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Seymour> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408982/
<kubine> Title: autocomplete › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> ist das ein normaler desktop install?
<Seymour> nö, ich hab das LXDE nachinstalliert (das war noch unter Ocelot)
<Seymour> mein rechner ist zu schwach für kde und den unity desktop
<k1l_> ok, aber kein server image oder so. was klapt da genau nicht?
<Seymour> autocomplete in der terminal emulation
<Seymour> und wenn man dann noch nicht so GANZ firm ist in Linux Shellbefehlen (als DOS-User...)
<Seymour> das is nich recovery
<Seymour> ich hab bash_autocomplete schon mal mit Synaptic entfernt und neu installiert, brachte aber nix
<dadrc> zeig mal deine ~/.bashrc
<Seymour> dadrc, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408987/
<kubine> Title: bashrc › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> ist es denn auch der user? und wird die bashrc auch eingelesen? welches terminal nimmst du denn?
<Seymour> was? weiss ich nicht. Das, das aufgeht, wenn man Strg-Alt-T drückt.
<k1l_> ist das paket bash-completion installiert?
<Seymour> k1l_, ja.
<Seymour> habs auch schon reinstalliert.
<k1l_> guck bitte nach. nicht bash_autocomplete
<Seymour> Ja. Ist drauf
<Seymour> aber da steht was von "erweitert das Verhalten der Standardvervollständigung der
<Seymour> Bash"
<Seymour> bei mir funktioniert noch nicht mal die einfach Pfadvervollständigung
<Seymour> geht die nicht ohne bash completion sogar eigentlich?
<Seymour> entnehm ich dem
<k1l_> hast du an der bash_profile was geändert?
<Seymour> k1l_, nicht bewusst, ich hatte immer mal wieder kleine probleme wo ich an verschiedenen Stellen Dinge änderte, die ich irgendwo ergooglet hatte
<Seymour> könnte ich jetzt nicht beschwören
<Seymour> oder halt auf Tipps aus diesem Channel hin
<Seymour> ich bin nich so firm mit den ganzen Konfigurationsdateien
<k1l> <k1l_> hast du an der bash_profile was geändert?
<Seymour> Nicht bewusst
<Seymour> ich finde mit einem locate aber auch nur /usr/share/doc/adduser/examples/adduser.local.conf.examples/skel/dot.bash_profile
<Seymour> ist das die gemeinte datei, eher nicht, oder?
<Seymour> Vielleicht gibts die hier gar nicht
<k1l> das ist die datei, wo sie als standard hergeholt wird, wenn eine angelegt wird
<k1l> Seymour: man braucht sie eigentlich auch nicht unbedingt
<k1l> aber leg mal eine "~/.bash_profile" an und pack die zeilen dort mal rein
<dadrc> Habt ihr schon probiert, die /etc/bash_completion zu sourcen?
<k1l> dadrc: nope
<dadrc> wär vielleicht 'nen Versuch wert
<Seymour> dadrc, es funktioniert schon die grundlegende Pfadvervollständigung schon nicht, hat die überhaupt was mit der bash_completion zu tun?
<k1l> oder in der ~.bashrc wieder auskommentieren, wenn es in der /etc/bash.bashrc und /etc/profile schon gesetzt ist. weil doppelt gemoppelt klappt auch nicht
<Seymour> k1l, also ok ich hab das jetzt mal in der bashrc auskommentiert, muss ich dann neu booten?
<k1l> nee nicht booten. neu einloggen aber imho
<Seymour> da kuck ich aber jetzt ersma fussball zu ende
<Seymour> grad schon alle drei Tore verpasst
<Seymour> in der /etc/profile stehen die Zeilen nebenbei nicht drin
<dadrc> set -x aktiviert den Debugmodus der Shell, damit könnte man mal gucken, wieso da nichts passiert
<dadrc> mit set +x wieder raus
<OlMightyGreek> hallo leute, ich hab 2 probleme mit meinem neuen notebook: Zum einen "vergisst" meine lautstärkeregelung nach jedem neustart, dass sie die lautsprecher und nicht den HDMI ausgang regeln soll. Wie kann ich das ändern?
<OlMightyGreek> Zum anderen bekomme ich mit meiner GeForce 660M bei videowiedergabe in schnellen sequenzen immer eine "knicklinie" im bild. Als ob das Bild zu langsam aufgebaut würde. Hat jemand zu einem der probleme eine idee?
<OlMightyGreek> ah. wahrscheinlich als nicht fußballgucker vor dem spiel keine gute idee was zu fragen :D
<jokrebel_> OlMightyGreek: Könnt halt 90 Minuten länger bis zur Anwort dauern <g>
<OlMightyGreek> hehe
<dreamon> OlMightyGreek, Das mit dem Knicken ist hier auch so.. kann ich bestätigen..
<daswort> Wo ändert man die Rechtschreibprüfung in Xchat? Ich vergesse das andauernd… :(
<OlMightyGreek> dreamon: nie gefragt wie man das abstellt? ich hatte vorher ne ati karte. das war vor 1,5 jahren noch eine katastrophe, aber nach und nach immer besser. jetzt flüssig. dachte mir ich hole mir extra ne nvidia karte, weil die ja gut unterstützt werden unter linux. pustekuchen haha
<bekks> Ich habe mit meinen Nvidia keine derartigen Probleme, auch nicht mit dem 302.xx Treiber.
<OlMightyGreek> wie bekomme ich die 302er treiber?
<dreamon> OlMightyGreek, Dachte das ist so ein VLC problem.. und habs nicht genauer verfolgt.
<OlMightyGreek> ich hab die ppa von ubuntu-x-swat drin
<OlMightyGreek> dreamon: das ist mit anderen playern auch so und auch bei flashvideos UND... auchbeim schnellen scrollen
<OlMightyGreek> hab die xorg.conf schon nach wiki optimiert. hilft auch nichts
<OlMightyGreek> 295.53 ist meine version
<tic77> Hallo, wie kann ich auf der Konsole messen, wie die aktuelle Netzwerkauslastung ist
<OlMightyGreek> dreamon: vielleicht finden wir ja ne lösung. können die dann ja ins wiki schreiben. wird bestimmt andere auch bereffen
<beaver74_> tic77, mit z.B. 'sudo iftop'
<dreamon> Hier Nvidia 295.40
<OlMightyGreek> mit 295.40 hatte ich es auch
<bekks> OlMightyGreek: xorg-edgers ppa. Ich rate aber davon ab :)
<bekks> Du kriegst ein neues X, etc. - mach das nur, wenn Du weisst was Du tust, und wenn Du weisst, wie Du Dir helfen kannst.
<beaver74_> tic77, jnettop, nethogs
<ppq> iftop
<bekks> iftop
<dreamon> Ich schau nun unsere Balljungs an. Werde das nun mal genauer beobachten. Falls ich was rausbekomme schreib ichs dir.
<OlMightyGreek> bekks: try and error... wenns das problem behebt würde ich es probieren. hab hier 2 ausweichsysteme wenn eins nicht mehr geht hehe
<OlMightyGreek> dreamon: ich mache das selbe :)
<OlMightyGreek> also nicht das spiel gucken, sondern den fehler suchen hehe
<dreamon> ;)
<OlMightyGreek> bekks: wie oft kommen denn neue nvidia treiber
<OlMightyGreek> im stable
<bekks> Normalerweise gar nicht.
<tic77> danke euch
<OlMightyGreek> wat?
<bekks> OlMightyGreek: Nur weil ein Hersteller einen neuen Treiber baut, muss der noch lange nicht in den offiziellen Repos landen.
<OlMightyGreek> stimmt auch wieder. also selbst bauen...
<bekks> Oder eines der bereits genannten PPA benutzen.
<OlMightyGreek> offiziell ist 295.59 aktuell laut nvidia seite. deshalb wohl auch im ubuntu-x ppa
<OlMightyGreek> gibts keine quelle, die nur den treiber enthält ohne gleich den ganzen xserver zu ersetzen?
<bekks> Nein, weil das nicht möglich ist, so wie Du Dir das denkst.
<bekks> Du musst den Treiber gegen eine ganz bestimmte Version von X linken. Und dann liefert man diese Version am Besten einfach direkt auch aus.
<Guest73694> Hallo
<Guest73694> ich kann ubuntu auf meinem Desktop PC nicht installieren
<benvei> hm, ist es mit mdadm möglich einen raid10 zu erzeugen mit 2x1TB und 2x80GB? oder kann man aus 2 Raid1 einen Raid0 dann bauen?
<Guest73694> hab ein HP pavillion p6-2016de
<TheInfinity> Guest73694: welche fehler treten auf?
<bekks> benvei: Du willst ein RAID10 mit 80GB? Wozu?
<Guest73694> wenn ich ubuntu installiere sagt er complete! und ich soll neustarten. und wenn ich neustarte, dann hat sich an meinem PC nichts verändert
<Guest73694> so als wäre die installation nicht gewesen
<bekks> Das kann nicht sein. :)
<TheInfinity> Guest73694: wie installierst du? wubi / windows installer? oder live cd?
<Guest73694> ne, normale installation. -> install ubuntu alongside with windows
<Guest73694> selbst wenn ich ein anderes linux mit ubuntu ersetzen will, ist nach der installation immer noch das andere linux drauf aber nicht ubuntu
<TheInfinity> welche installer cd verwendest du?
<Guest73694> dh life CD
<Guest73694> hab sowohl die neuste Ubuntu als auch die neuste Lubuntu probiert
<TheInfinity> Guest73694: probiere sonst mal die alternate cd
<Guest73694> auf meinem laptop hats funtioniert, da hab ich "use entire disk" markiert. aber auf meinem desktop PC gehts garnicht
<Guest73694> mit fedora dagegen hab ich es genauso installiert und es funktionierte
<Guest73694> woran kann es dann liegen?
<TheInfinity> Guest73694: kA. ich vermute grub wird nicht installiert.
<Guest73694> ja, das auch
<TheInfinity> Guest73694: die alternate cd gibt da mehr rückmeldungen.
<Guest73694> aber an der festplatte hat sich nichts verändert
<TheInfinity> Guest73694: könnte auch ein hdd treiber problem sein.
<koegs> benvei: selbst wenn es technisch möglich ist/wäre, RAID macht immer nur mit gleich großen Partitionen/Platten wirklich sinn
<TheInfinity> Guest73694: ich würde alternate cd probieren und ne ältere version.
<Guest73694> ältere versionen gehen wahrscheinlichnicht
<TheInfinity> wieso?
<Guest73694> lubuntu 11.10 zB bootet nur blackscreen
<benvei> bekks, ein raid 10 besteht aus mehren raid1 und nem raid0 der die raid1 devices zusammenführt. der Plan wäre : "80GB + 80GB Raid1" --> Raid0 mit "1TB + 1TB Raid1"
<benvei> zum geschwindigkeitsvorteil
<koegs> technisch totaler schwachsinn und wahrscheinlich gar nicht möglich
<koegs> wie soll man da denn sinnvoll stripen?
<bekks> benvei: Du hast das völlig falsch verstanden, was ein RAID10 ist.
<koegs> stimmt, ist eher RAID01 :)
<bekks> Und RAID1 zwecks Geschwindigkeitsvorteil ist ebenso völliger Blödsinn.
<benvei> bekks, die lesegeschwindikeit wird durch die 2 platten erhöht
<bekks> Juhu. Und die Schreibgeschwindigkeit de facto bis zu halbiert.
<benvei> bekks, nein, die schreibgeschwindigkeit bleibt, der controller / das bs muss auf beide platten gleichzeitig das gleiche schreiben
<benvei> dadurch hast du weder gewinn noch verlust
<koegs> benvei: brauch man gar nicht diskutieren, RAIDirgendwas mit 80GB und 1TB ist immer sinnlos und technisch gar nicht machbar
<bekks> benvei: Das ist Unsinn.
<koegs> und am besten packen wir das jetzt mal in den Offtopic :)
<bekks> Si. :)
<testpc> ich hab (nachdem ich apache2 - php5 und mysql) typo3 per synaptic (ubuntu 12.04) installiert - finde aber keinen eintrag bei ubuntuusers (wiki) zum einloggen - localhost/typo3 funktioniert nicht ..... kann mir jemand helfen ?
<Hodes> hey, ich muss nochmal hier offiziell fragen, eine möglichkeit die cpu auslastung bei flash videos zu verringen ist nicht möglich?
<jokrebel_> Hodes: Höchstens indem Du die Auflösung verringerst.
<Hodes> mhh na gut
<Guschtel> Hodes: flassh video umwandeln in was anderes
<Guschtel> -s
<dAnjou> so, jetz such auch ich mal hilfe: eben ist mein rechner eingefroren und ich konnte durch den reset-knopf neustarten. dann kam noch vor grub "mbr error 3" und "mbr error 1" (untereinander). hat das was mit ubuntu zu tun? (oneiric bei mir)
<bullgard6> dAnjou: Das ist zunächt einmal ein Grub-Problem.
<Moritz26> Hi, ich will mir gerade auf einer 2. Partition neben 12.04 Arch Linux installieren. Ist es möglich, für beide Systeme die selbe swap-Partition zu nutzen oder benötige ich 2 unterschiedliche=?
<Fuchs> Nein, das ist moeglich, solltest sie halt ggf. nicht gerade fuer hibernate verwenden 
<Fuchs> swap wird beim Einbinden eigentlich eh geplaettet, sollte also keine Rolle spielen
<Moritz26> Ich hibernate nie :P
<Moritz26> Nur aus Versehen wenn ich mich verklicke :D
<Moritz26> Okay also muss ich dann im Setup von Arch (ja ich weiss, ist Ubuntu-Support-Channel...) noch irgendwas einstellen=? Oder erkennt der dann beim 1. Start die vorhanden Swap-Partition von alleine?
<Fuchs> Bei beiden Systemen in die fstab eintragen, 
<Fuchs> und ja, alles arch-seitige fragst Du am besten da, weil sich die beiden Systeme dann doch ziemlich unterscheiden
<Fuchs> (upstart versus sysv init / systemd) 
<Moritz26> ham die nen IRC-Channel? Such..
<Moritz26> Danke aber schon Mal Fuchs 
<Fuchs> Moritz26: /msg alis list archlinux* 
<Fuchs> Moritz26: oder kurz: #archlinux.de 
<Fuchs> und alis list *archlinux*, sorry
<Moritz26> jop habs auch gerade :D
<Moritz26> danke dIR
<Moritz26> (dIR)^⁻¹ ;)
<OlMightyG> hallo leute
<OlMightyG> ich habe zu (einem) meiner probleme folgende lösung gefunden: https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/11/5/26 was bedeutet das? :D
<kubine> Title: LKML: Peter Feuerer: [PATCH RESEND 1/3] acerhdf: add support for Aspire 1410 BIOS v1.3314 (at lkml.org)
<dAnjou> joah, also der MBR error is einfach mal weg, nachdem ich fast alle meine externen usb-laufwerke abgezogen hab
<dAnjou> bis auf das, wo mein ubuntu home drauf is
#ubuntu-de 2012-06-14
<testpc> ich hab (nachdem ich apache2 - php5 und mysql) typo3 per synaptic (ubuntu 12.04) installiert - finde aber keinen eintrag bei ubuntuusers (wiki) zum einloggen - localhost/typo3 funktioniert nicht ..... kann mir jemand helfen ?
<koegs> testpc: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/TYPO3#TYPO3-aufrufen-nach-der-Paketquellen-Installation
<kubine> Title: TYPO3 › Archiv › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> wenn das nicht stimmt, wirst du wohl mal die typo3-doku wälzen müssen
<testpc> thx koegs kubine 
<fr00d> Moin
<fr00d> Wer erstellt die Dateien der Art pkgcache.bin.LCKtv3 und srcpkgcache.bin.3HnrTK in /var/cache/apt? Die schreiben mir schon wieder die Platte voll. Wie kann ich das automatisiert aufräumen lassen?
<fr00d> http://pastebin.com/KxTajqkk Das sind beinahe 10G.
<kubine> Title: $ du -sh /var/cache/apt 9.2G /var/cache/apt $ du -sh /var/cache/apt/archive - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<testpc> ich hab die versionsnummer der synaptic entnommen und alle varianten ausprobiert - frunzt nicht - kann ich mir per konsole nicht die versionsnummer anzeigen lassen ?
<koegs> !apt-get > fr00d 
<kubine>  fr00d: Informationen zu apt-get finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get
<fr00d> koegs: Was genau meinst du davon?
<fr00d> apt-get clean hab ich probiert, da wurde wohl in einer der letzten Versionen von apt was "gefixt", sodass pkgcache.bin und srcpkgcache.bin nicht mehr gelöscht werden.
<koegs> fr00d: das Kommando clean räumt auf (alternativ autoclean, bitte beschreibung lesen)
<fr00d> Ne, weder noch. ;)
<koegs> fr00d: notfalls die beiden dateien manuell löschen und schauen ob sie wieder erscheinen
<fr00d> Die files bleiben da.
<fr00d> Nene, es geht nicht um die beiden Files, die kommen immer wieder, das ist auch kein Problem. Da liegen über 200 Files der Art pkgcache.bin.LCKtv3 und srcpkgcache.bin.3HnrTK mit den 6 stelligen Endungen, die den ganzen Platz weg nehmen.
<koegs> hm, ggf. mal auf Launchpad gucken ob da was steht, hier kann ich solche dateien auf keinem der system finden
<koegs> oder mal mit lsof gucken ob du den "process" findest
<fr00d> Aber das ist schonmal ein guter Hinweis, dass du die Files nicht hast.
<miracee> moin
<miracee> kennt jemand eine software zur erstellung von leistungsverzeichnissen?
<bullgard6> 'man mc': " If you want to panelize all of the files that have been downloaded from your FTP server, you can use this awk command to extract the file name from the transfer log files:  awk '$9 ~! /incoming/ { print $9 }' < /var/log/xferlog.' Was ist hier mit »panelize« gemeint?
<bullgard6> miracee: LibreOffice Writer.
<miracee> bullgard6: ich meinte schon eine, wo ich die texte nur in eine DB haue und dann anhand ein paar tastenkombinationen 100 seiten LV fertig habe
<miracee> und wo ich die texte der hersteller einpflegen kann - die ich per csv bekomm
<miracee> bullgard6: auflisten meint panelize
<bullgard6> miracee: Wahrscheinlich kann MySQL das.
<miracee> bullgard6: du bist im voellig falschen kino
<miracee> bullgard6: mysql ist ein RDBMS
<miracee> bullgard6: ich suche eine software
<miracee> fuer windows gibt es tauusende - ich suche nur eine fuer linux
<bullgard6> miracee: MySQL ist eine Software.
<miracee> bullgard6: aber eine fuer RDBMS
<miracee> nicht fuer textverarbeitung
<miracee> bullgard6: und erzaehl mir nicht, was mysql ist
<bullgard6> eod
<miracee> bullgard6: der awk befehl zieht dir die namen der dateien in /incoming/ raus
<miracee> bullgard6: man awk und regex-buch
<Seymour> Hilfeeee! Ich kann mich nicht mehr am Desktop einloggen!
<Seymour> Nach der Aktualisierung heut morgen, nach dem wieder hochfahren
<miracee> Seymour: welche version?
<Seymour> Pangolin
<miracee> von wo nach wo aktualisiert?
<koegs> !wf > Seymour 
<kubine>  Seymour: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<Seymour> Die ganz normale Aktualisierungsverwaltung heut morgen
<Seymour> ich sitz grad am anderen Rechner weil der andere ja nicht mehr geht
<miracee> Seymour: kannst Du dich auf console einlogge?
<Seymour> Danach sollte ein Neustart erfolgen und dort komm ich am Anmeldebildschirm jetzt nicht mehr weiter
<Seymour> wiederherstellungsmodus geht
<koegs> "geht nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung... was passiert genau, wenn du dich versuchst einzuloggen?
<miracee> Seymour: log dich doch mal auf konsole ein
<miracee> und schau mal in die logs
<Seymour> der Anmeldebildschirm verschwindet, es kommen ein paar Zeilen Text, die ich in der Hektik nicht lesen kann, und es geht wieder zurück zum Anmeldebildschirm
<koegs> gut, dann drücke mal "STRG+ALT+F2", log dich dort ein und schauen .xsession-errors an
<Seymour> Die Textzeilen sind jetzt beimdritten Neustart nach dem ersten Fehler zum dritten mal unterschiedlich
<miracee> koegs: warum asugerechnet f2 :)
<koegs> ist doch wurst, miracee 
<Seymour> wie anschauen?
<Seymour> ich arbeite sonst im wesentlichen mit GUI
<koegs> more, less, vi, cat, nano...
<Seymour> also ich hab jetzt "more .xsession-errors" eingetippt
<Seymour> da findet er einiges nich
<koegs> Seymour: du könntest auch pastebinit installieren
<Seymour> "/usr/sbin/lightdm-session: 32: /etc/profile: shopt: not found"
<miracee> Seymour: mach mal strg-c und ruf less .xseeson-errors auf - und dann drueckst Du strg-G um an das ende zu kommen
<miracee> ich weiss nicht, wie man bei more an das ende kommt
<Seymour> "/usr/sbin/lightdm-session: 32: /etc/profile: shopt: not found"
<miracee> Seymour: und schau mal in /var/log/messages - evbenfalls an das ende
<Seymour> das waren bloß vier zeilen
<Seymour> die letzte zeile ist
<Seymour> "/usr/sbin/lightdm-session: 51: /etc/bash_completion: Bad substitution"
<Seymour> in bash_completion findet er noch zwei andere Sachen nicht
<Seymour> ich glaub, ich hab da was verfrickelt in der /etc/profile
<Seymour> ich wollte da heut morgen von hand die bash_completion Zeilen aus der bashrc reinkopieren, damit das Vervollständigen im Terminal klappt
<Seymour> sollte ich da was zerschossen haben und es liegt dadran?
<koegs> sieht so aus
<koegs> gut, dass man das immer erst rauskitzeln muss, weil erstmal "ich hab gaaaar nix gemacht"...
<kumpeltasche> Guten Tag
<Seymour> wie krieg ichn jetzt erst mal das less wieder aus, momentan geht gar nix mehr
<miracee> Seymour: strg-c
<miracee> Seymour: sorry - bei less einfach q druecken fuer quit
<miracee> Seymour: strg-c bricht normalerweise alles ab
<Seymour> ok
<miracee> Seymour: wenn du nicht weisst, wie du aus irgendwas wieder rauskommst, hilft meist strg-c
<Seymour> Strg-c klappte hier nich,aber q hat geklappt
<miracee> Seymour: dann solltst Du /etc/profile wieder herstellen
<Seymour> einfach die zeilen rauslöschen mit der completion?
<miracee> Seymour: sudo bash
<miracee> Seymour: und dann entweder mit einem editor die /etc/profile direkt bearbieten
<Seymour> ok
<miracee> oder wenn dir das zu unbunt ist - sie via scp auf einen anderen rechner kopieren, bearbieten, zurueckschieben, rechte anpassen etc.
<miracee> Seymour: japp, deine aenderungen rausloeschen
<miracee> Seymour: du musst nur root sein - weil nur root darf die datei aendern
<Seymour> wie löscht man denn in less?
<kumpeltasche> ich benötige Euren guten Rat . ich versuche auf einem HP NX9005 das Ubuntu 12.04 von der LiveCD zu installieren. Nach dem Ausfüllen sämtlicher Fragen  fängt er ja an Dateien zu Installieren. Un
<miracee> Seymour: less ist nur zum anzeigen
<miracee> Seymour: du brauchst einen editor deiner wahl - vi, emacs, nano, picco, ....
<miracee> Seymour: je nachdem welchen editor du installiert hast - die profis wuerden vi nehmen
<miracee> aber nano oder picco sind sebsterklaerender
<kumpeltasche> Und nach dem Fenster wo man seinen Benutzernamen mit PW ausfüllt und weiter macht bringt er mir die Fehlermeldung "The installer encountered an unrecoverable Error. A Desktop session will now be run so that may investigate the problem or try installing again.
<Inge> re
<Inge> kleiner Kabelrausrutscher
<kumpeltasche> Da ich nicht zum erstemal Ubuntu installiere, verschiedene Festplatten CD/DVD-Laufwerke verwendet habe (ja auch der Speicherw  wurde ausgetauscht). Im Internet bin ich auch nicht fündig geworden..
<miracee> kumpeltasche: ist das bigendian maschine?
<kumpeltasche> Mittlerweile Suche ich schon einen Monat lang nach einer Lösung. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen
<miracee> kumpeltasche: netbsd *duck*
<miracee> kumpeltasche: such mal wie weit debian die hardware unterstuetzt
<kumpeltasche> @micracee die LiveCD startet durch ich könnte auch alles nutzen
<miracee> kumpeltasche: bzw. wie weit der linux-kernel die hardware unterstuetzt
<Seymour> reboot in progress
<Seymour> bittebittebitte
<miracee> reboot?
<miracee> ok
<beaver74> kumpeltasche, versuch mal die alternate .iso von Ubuntu.. die sollte funktionieren. Ich hatte solche Probleme auch an einem System mit der Live-CD, auf anderen Rechner ließ sich damit einwandfrei installieren.
<Seymour> miracee ich hab dann aleine rausgefunden wie man in vi abspeichert ;-)
<Seymour> googlen kann ich schon
<miracee> Seymour: esc-:-w-q
<kumpeltasche> @miracee wie soll ich dich verstehen? wenn die Livecd durchweg hochfahren läst muss es nicht bedeuten das die Installation klappen mus?!?
<bullgard6> kumpeltasche: Du hattest die Meldung erhalten: "A Desktop session will now be run so that may investigate the problem or try installing again." Hatte sich dann eine Desktop-Sitzung geöffnet für Dich?
<Seymour> Aaah!
<kumpeltasche> JA eine Desktopsession kam danach
<kumpeltasche> das ist ja das irreführende
<miracee> kumpeltasche: das war zwar beaver74, der das grad in den raum gestellt hat, aber ich wuerde nichts anderes behaupten
<bullgard6> kumpeltasche: Wieso ist das Öffnen einer Desktopsitzung irreführend? Bitte erläutern.
<Seymour> miracee hm hier ist so was wie ein Desktop hochgefahren aber sieht alles etwas mekrwürdig anders aus als vorher
<miracee> Seymour: meine glaskugel ist defekt
<kumpeltasche> sry
<miracee> Seymour: aber - ich vermute mal, du hast auf die ubuntu version aktualisiert, die unitiy statt gnome nutzt
<miracee> Seymour: das passiert bei meinen upgrade shconmal, dass danach alles anders aussieht
<kumpeltasche> ich bin jetzt immer von ausgegangen wenn eine Livecd durchweg hochfährt und mir einen schicken desktop presentiert das ich dann eigentlich keine schwierigkeiten haben sollte das auch ein linux drauf laufen wird. So weit meine erfahrung
<Seymour> miracee ich glaub es ist einfach einer von den anderen Desktops, die ich mal ausprobiert hatte. Aber es gibt keinerlei Startleiste oder so was,das fand ich jetzt irritierend
<miracee> Seymour: das hoert sich nach unitiy an
<miracee> Seymour: sorry - da kann ich dir nicht helfen, ich fand unitiy so gruselig, dass ich zurueck zu xfce gegangen bin
<Seymour> miracee das würde vielleicht auch erklären,wieso wenn ich das lxpanel aufrufe dessen abmeldebefehl dann nicht definiert ist ;-)
<Seymour> ich nehm normal lxde
<bullgard6> kumpeltasche: In Wirklichkeit ist es aber so, daß das nicht unbedingt auch immer gilt. Du mußt Dir vorstellen, daß die Live-CD nur den RAM nutzt und nicht die Festplatte. Und die Organisation (das Schreiben) der Daten auf die Festplatte kann Schwierigkeiten machen.
<k1l_> !desktops > Seymour 
<kubine>  Seymour: Hier eine Übersicht über verwendbare Desktops unter Ubuntu: http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<Seymour> fahr ich ihn halt nochma mit der Konsole hoch
<miracee> Seymour: versuch mal ob strg-alt-backspace funktioniert
<miracee> Seymour: du musst dich eigentlich nur ausloggen und wieder einloggen
<k1l_> miracee: das ist bei ubuntu deaktiviert
<miracee> du brauchts nit rebooten
<k1l_> alt+druck+k
<Seymour> schon passiert
<miracee> k1l_: ich erinnere mich, dass das eines der dinge ist, die ich immer als erstes wie aktiveren
<kumpeltasche> eine idee habe ich noch, auch wenn es nicht die feine art ist. ich werde jetzt mal in den sauren apfelbeissen und versuchen die platte in einen anderen ren latop schmeissen und das mal dort probieren
<kumpeltasche> mal schauen ob ich da schwierigkeiten bekomme. 
<kumpeltasche> ich melde mich nacher nochmal
<miracee> kumpeltasche: warum nicht erstmal ein .iso probieren
<miracee> oder mal eben die linuxe durchprobieren und die bsds?
<Seymour> miracee hast du zufällich auch eine ahnung, wieso in meim terminal das autovervollständigen nicht geht?
<beaver74> miracee, die Live-CD läuft doch - ergo läuft auch der Linux Kernel auf dem System
<kumpeltasche> miracee: wie meinst du das mit dem iso? soll ich das iso auf die platte ditschen?? 
<miracee> Seymour: autovervollstaendigen im terminal???
<kumpeltasche> kumpeltasche: also mit dd???
<Seymour> miracee mit tab den pfad vervollständigen
<miracee> Seymour: wenn das irgendwann gehen sollte - dann erfinde ich ein neues betriebssystem
<Seymour> miracee das ganz normale tab drücken und er schreibt den rest des verzeichnisnamens hin
<Seymour> was in der DOSbox unter XP auch ganz normal geht
<miracee> Seymour: oder meinst du strg-tab?
<miracee> also die emacs steuerung?
<miracee> sorry nur tab
<k1l_> Seymour: beachtest du da auch die groß-klein schreibung?
<miracee> Seymour: du kannst die bash im emacs oder vi mode fahren - emacs ist standard
<k1l_> miracee: das meint er nicht. tab completion meint er
<Seymour> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Terminal^
<miracee> Seymour: und da kannst du dann mit tab vervollstaendigen - bzw. doppeltab zeigt dir an was es gibt
<Seymour> da steht was von "vervollständigen lassen, nicht tippen"
<miracee> Seymour: wenn du bash im vi mode faehrst ist es doppel escape und escape minus und co
<miracee> Seymour: japp - mit tab
<Seymour> das geht hier nicht
<miracee> Seymour: einfach tab taste druecken
<miracee> Seymour: ist es eine bash?
<Seymour> da kommt nichts
<miracee> wie da kommt nichts?
<miracee> drueck mal zweimal
<k1l_> Seymour: bezüglich der tab-completion erstell mal einen beitrag im forum. vlt weiss da noch einer rat
<miracee> und was gibst du da ein?
<Seymour> beispiel ich hab da ein unterverzeichnis "Planung"
<miracee> Seymour: ja und?
<Seymour> wenn ich jetzt cd pla<tab> eingebe, erwarte ich, dass er das zu "cd Planung" vervollständigt, aber da passiert rein-gar-nichts
<miracee> Seymour: du willst $ ls Pl<tab> und es wird ls Planung drauss
<Seymour> aber das macht er nicht
<k1l_> Seymour: groß-klein schriebung!
<miracee> Seymour: pla kennt er nicht - nur Pla
<miracee> Seymour: unix ist case sensitive
<Seymour> herjesses
<Seymour> wie unkomfortabel
<miracee> Seymour: und es ist auch kein gutes verhalten unter unix/linux verzeichnisse, dateien, etc. mit grossbuchstaben oder leerzeichen anzulegen
<k1l_> :X
<Seymour> wozu hab ich denn das complete wenn ich dann trotzdem noch dauernd shift und alt und altgr drücken muss?
<miracee> gutes verhalte ist immer kleinbuchstaben bzw. zahlen und unterstrich - und buchstaben nur von a-z keine umlaute
<Seymour> argh
<Seymour> ist das lästig
<Seymour> das liest sich doch viel schlechter!
<miracee> Seymour: deshalb schrebit man ja alles klein
<miracee> Seymour: noe
 * Seymour hasst Kleinschreibung
<miracee> Seymour: wenn mir jemand eine datei mit leerzeichen schickt, shcicke ich ihm eine mit doppelpunkt zurueck
<miracee> Seymour: frag mal windows-user was windows mit dateinamen macht, die einen doppelpunkt enthalten
<Seymour> <seufz>
<Seymour> ich muss weg
<Seymour> besten dank nochmal
<miracee> seymore: der ISO Standard zu datenverwaltung sieht vor, dass alles nur und ausschliesslich in Großbuchstaben ist
<miracee> das war aber schon 92 - als der standard rauskam  nicht mehr stnad der technik und so hat sich alles kleinbuchstaben eingebuergert
<tol> hey leute, ich ich brauch ein wenig Hilfe bei einem ssh-tunnel. Aufbau ist folgender Ich->dyndns->UbuntuServer->UbuntuDesktop. Ich bekomm aber das Xforwarding nich hin da der Server keinen X hat. Jemand eine Idee?
<koegs> tol: einfach immer mit der Option -X weiterverbinden, dann sollte es theoretisch gehen
<balduin> Hi hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung ob man mit qemu-kvm oder VirtualBox auch seine reale Grafikkarte nutzen kann?
<tol> koegs: da fängt er an zu meckern: /usr/bin/xauth:  file /home/tom/.Xauthority does not exist
<tol> balduin: kommt auf dein Mainboard/Prozessor an
<tol> balduin: such mal im netz nach VT-d
<tol> koegs: ok hat doch geklappt, aber keine Ahnung wo der Fehler beim ersten mal lag. Danke
<balduin> tol: nein leider nicht, würde es mit VT-d gehen?
<koegs> tol: wenn die noch nicht existiert, meckert er halt, es sollte dann aber eine angelegt werden
<tol> koegs: jup, hab ich gemerkt. Aber was ich wollte hat leider nicht gekleppt. Aber zumindest was gelernt
<tol> balduin: Hatte mich gestern im Bezug auf xen damit beschäftigt. VT-d bedeutet, dass der Hypervisor die Anfragen direkt an die GraKa senden kann. Muss aber vom Mainboard unterstützt werden und wenn ich richtig gelesen hab brauchst du auch noch spezielle Treiber
<tol> balduin: bezieht sich zwar auf xen ist aber für den Anfang erst mal ganz brauchbar: http://wiki.xensource.com/xenwiki/VTdHowTo
<kubine> Title: VTdHowTo - Xen Wiki (at wiki.xensource.com)
<bullgard6> Gibt es unter Ubuntu ein Tool analog zu WriteClip2File.vbs?  siehe  http://www.ureader.de/msg/12427194.aspx
<kubine> Title: Zwischenablage>Datei via Kommandozeile (at www.ureader.de)
<catweazle> bullgard6: keine Ahnung ob es davon noch was aktuelles gibt http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<kubine> Title: ext3undel (at projects.izzysoft.de)
<bullgard6> catweazle: ext3undel macht etwas anderes als WriteClip2File.vbs.
<catweazle> das ist pech ;)
<bullgard6> Ja.
<catweazle> bullgard6: bezeichnet man sowas unter linux nicht einfach als clipboard manager?
<bullgard6> catweazle: durchaus möglich. Ich kannte dieses Wort noch nicht. 
<catweazle> wenn man nach dem begriff googlet, dann kommt so einiges
<dadrc> xclip.
<vlt> k1l_: Nein, tut mir leid ;-)
<k1l_> vlt: fieser nick :)
<vlt> Ubuntu finde ich tol.
<miracee> vlt: wirklcih?
<vlt> miracee: Ja, wirklcih!
<bullgard6> dadrc: Ich bin bei ClipIt - Lightweight GTK+ Clipboard Manager fündig geworden. --  xclip werde ich mir demnächst einmal näher ansehen. --  Danke!
<sky1> wie kann ich bei einer regex eine zeichenkette ( 0.490000) ausschließen ... er soll alles finden dürfen außer diese zeichenkette ... wie mache ich das mit regex? weiß das jemand .. 
<vlt> sky1: `grep -v` vielleicht.
<sky1> ich arbeite mit einem snmp-check und er gibt diesen als string aus ... 
<sky1> ich brauche es im regex format oder im regexi 
<sky1> grep filtert ja nur das ergebnis raus ... 
<nxthor> ich meine ein regex konnte eine negation verpasst bekommen, also du definierst alle bösen wörter, und drehst das dann um
<geser> sky1: versuch mal "[^ ][^0][^.][^4][^9][^0][^0][^0][^0]"
<sky1> @geser das klappt nicht ... 
<geser> hmm
<bullgard6> [Ubuntu 12.04 GNOME Shell 3.4] Wenn ich die Taste "Druck" betätige, welches Kommando wird dann aufgerufen?
<sky1> @nxthor: du meinst so oder ^0.490000
<geser> sky1: gehören die Klammern und das Leerzeichen ebenfalls dazu? mir ist nämlich aufgefallen, dass man die Regex irgendwo verankern müsste, damit das funktioniert
<sky1> also eigentlich isses nur die eine zahl ..
<sky1> ohne komma 
<sky1> und ohne leerzeichen 
<geser> also lautet die komplette Ausgabe "0.490000" (ohne die ") ?
<deem> grep -v "0.49000"
<sky1> ja tuts ..
<deem> man grerp hilft manchmal ;P
<deem> grep*
<sky1> @deem: nochmal es muss mit regex funktionieren ... grep löscht nur den wert ... 
<sky1> der aufruf und der check bleibt aber 
<deem> grep löscht gar nix
<sky1> der aufruf und die verarbeitung zu einen zustand erfolgt aber trotzdem  
<geser> wer ruft da was auf?
<k1l_> !grep > sky1 
<geser> mit der Regex wird es nämlich etwas schwierig, denn sie soll z.b. "0.490010" matchen (durchlassen) aber nicht auf "0.490000" 
<sky1> ein script es ist ein monitoring plugin.... 
<sky1> @geser also wenn 49 schwierig ist dann könnte man auch mit 50 anfangen  es muss nicht so genau sein .... 
<geser> es ist nicht die 49, sondern das negieren, was es schwierig macht (bzw. die Regex etwas länglich)
<sky1> dachte negieren ist  das ^ zeichen und fertig ...
<geser> ja, aber nur für Zeichenklassen ([^0-9] = Alle Zeichen außer 0-9)
<sky1> achso ne das ist dann naja und was würde dann ^0.4900000 bedeuten?
<geser> es würde 0.490000 am Zeilenangang suchen (^ = Anfang der Zeile)
<sky1> und wenn man [0-0] [4-4] [9-9] es in dem stil macht?
<sky1> geht das ?
<sky1> auf der anderen seite er geht niemals unter diesen wert drunter ....
<geser> das habe ich versucht, aber einen Denkfehler gemacht
<geser> so geht es: echo "0.490000" | egrep "^([^0]|0[^.]|0\.[^4]|0\.4[^9]|0\.49[^0]|0\.490[^0]|0\.4900[^0]|0\.49000[^0])"
<sysdef> :o
<geser> du kannst ja zu Testzwecken im echo eine andere Zahl eintragen
<geser> echo "0.490001" | egrep "^([^0]|0[^.]|0\.[^4]|0\.4[^9]|0\.49[^0]|0\.490[^0]|0\.4900[^0]|0\.49000[^0])"
<sky1> hey das is keine schlechte idee danke 
<sky1> probier ich mal morgen danke nochmal 
<tripled> habe jabref 2.6 entfernt und nun jabref 2.8 heruntergeladen also .jar datei wie bekomme ich da eine verknüpfung ins startmenü hin?
<dadrc> Desktopdatei mit entsprechendem Befehl in ~/.local/share/applications anlegen
<tripled> was bedeutet mit entsprechendem befehl?
<dadrc> Na, einem, der das Programm startet
<tripled> ich bin etwas verwirrt weil in dem wiki steht man sollte die .jar datei nach /opt verschieben 
<dadrc> Wo das Ding liegt, ist erstmal ziemlich egal
<k1l_>  /opt ist der klassische haufen, wo man optionale software lagert
<tripled> okay dann ist sie jetzt in .local/share/applications
<tripled> ah okay 
<k1l_> also software, die neben dem paketsystem vorbeiinstalliert wrid
<dadrc> .local/share/applications ist eher für Starter/Verknüpfungen, nicht für die Programme selber
<tripled> ich möchte jetzt nur nicht immer über das terminal und java -jar JabRef-2.8.jar  das programm starten sondern am besten über das startmenü 
<tripled> mit einem klick 
<tripled> ginge das?
<tripled> also so wie es vorher war nur da hatte ich es aus den systemquellen installiert 
<dadrc> Sag ich ja, mach dir eine Desktopdatei in .local/share/applications mit dem Befehl da drin und dann wird es im Menü angezeigt
<tripled> ich dachte da muss das jabref2.8.jar rein?
<dadrc> Ne, das hast du falsch verstanden
<dadrc> Die ist schon in /opt ganz gut aufgehoben
<tripled> okay also das jar-fil in /opt
<tripled> okay
<Phonogramm> hallo, ich habe gerade ubuntu 12.04 per wubi.exe installiert. da ich kein LW habe und es per USB-stick nicht klappen wolte. jetzt habe ich aber unter ubuntu den starter nicht. was kann ich da tuen?
<tripled> so jabref.jar liegt  in /opt 
<tripled> habe jetzt eine .desktopdatei erstellt 
<tripled> muss da jetzt die startanweisung rein?
<dadrc> Ja. Guckt dir am besten mal eine der anderen Dateien an, die da so liegen, dann siehst du, wie die aussehen muss
<tripled> hmm wenn ich andere .desktops anklicke und öffnen wähle dann steht da was von nicht vertrauenswürdig
<tripled> so ich bin bei der erstellung der .desktop datei 
<tripled> welchen parameter soll StartupWMClass= haben?
<dadrc> Brauchste nicht
<dadrc> Wichtig sind: Name, Icon,  Exec, Type, Category
<tripled> okay
<tripled> hat geklappt! vielen dank!
<dadrc> Gerne
<leszek> hi
<bullgard6> [Ubuntu 12.04 GNOME Shell 3.4] Mein Laptoprechner zeigt die installierten GNOME-Shell-Erweiterungs-Programme nicht mehr an.  In welchem Verzeichnis kann ich nachsehen, ob die zugehörigen Dateien noch auf dem Rechner vorhanden sind?
<bingo74_> hallo zusammen, ich benötige hilfe zu dem mediacentre enna unter 12.04 in bezug auf lirc, kennt sich jemand aus?
<Minipluto> ist das beabsichtigt, dass die Rechte von ~/.gnupg/pubring.gpg auf root:root sind?
<ppq> Minipluto: bei mir gehört sie dem user
<Minipluto> ppq: auch 12.04?
<ppq> joa
<Minipluto> ok, danke
<NoxiFoxi> hey, ich hab ein kleines problem, hatte win 7 installiert und wollte jetzt ubuntu als hauptbetriebssystem neben windows 7 installieren
<NoxiFoxi> problem ist, dass ubuntu (Ich *hust*) den bootloader von windows platt gemacht hat
<NoxiFoxi> jetzt bekomm ich windows 7 nicht in grub D:
<NoxiFoxi> jemand nen vorschlag, was ich machen könnte?
<deem> ubuntu/grub sollte von sich aus windows finden und es booten können. du musst eigentlich nichts weiter tun
<deem> wie hast du ubuntu denn installiert?
<ppq> NoxiFoxi: ja, du musst erst mit deiner windows-cd den windowsbootloader fixen. der macht wiederum GRUB2 platt. danach kannst du, diesmal richtig, GRUB2 installieren, dann sollte windows erkannt werden
<ppq> deem: er hat den windows bootloader ja zerschossen
<NoxiFoxi> joar
<NoxiFoxi> der windows bootloader war leider auf der platte wo jetzt ubuntu drauf ist
<NoxiFoxi> windows ist auf einer ganz anderen
<NoxiFoxi> D:
<NoxiFoxi> das mit der windows dvd hab ich schon überlegt, aber wie bekomme ich dann wieder grub flott?
<deem> ppq: hä? wenn grub installiert wird, macht er doch den mbr platt und da is der bootloader von windows drin. grub findet normalerweiße diese kleine systempartition von windos und bootet davon
<deem> wenn diese kleine systempartition weg wäre, wäre es nicht möglich windows wieder zu booten, ohne die vorher wiederherzustellen
<ppq> NoxiFoxi: das geht recht einfach, mit der anleitung aus dem wiki. aber eins nach dem anderen: mach erstmal den windows-bootloader wieder fertig, vorzugsweise auf der platte auf der auch windows installiert ist
<NoxiFoxi> deem: die systempartition von windows war auf der platte drauf, die ich platt gemacht habe ^^
<deem> dann hast du schlechte karten
<ppq> deem: ja, grub hat den windowsbootloader nicht plattgemacht, das war *er*, wie gesagt
<deem> ich hab keine ahnung, wie man diese systempartition wiederherstellt
<NoxiFoxi> ppq: muss ich nicht die windowspartition dann als aktive makieren?
<NoxiFoxi> sonst schreibt die windows wiederherstellung das kram wieder sonst wo hin
<ppq> NoxiFoxi: das ist hier zwar off-topic, aber http://www.bauer-martin.com/windows/windows-7-nach-verlust-der-100mb-boot-partition-wiederherstellen-604.html
<kubine> Title: Windows 7 nach Verlust der 100MB Boot-Partition wiederherstellen » bauer-martin.com (at www.bauer-martin.com)
<NoxiFoxi> ok danke ppq, mal gucken ob und wann ich mit win wieder hier drin bin ;)
<ppq> NoxiFoxi: keine ursache. wie gesagt, danach wirst du ubuntu erstmal nicht mehr booten können, also halt ne desktop-cd bereicht
<NoxiFoxi> jo, hab nen "boot stick"
<ppq> ok
<NoxiFoxi> so dann bg und nochmal ty ;)
<Meteohr> hallo leute, ich bin ein ubuntu neuling und habe ien problem, dass ich einfach nicht lösen kann
<Meteohr> ich habe überhaupt keinen sound
<k1l> !soundprobleme > Meteohr 
<kubine>  Meteohr: Informationen zu Soundprobleme finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme
<Meteohr> bei meiner soundkarte handelt es sich um einen hda intel chip
<Meteohr> Die seite kommt mir nicht unbekannt vor
<Meteohr> bei alsamixer werden mir keine regler angezeigt
<Meteohr> habe auch einen report bei launchpad erstellt, hier der link: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/199701
<kubine> Title: Question #199701 : Questions : “alsa-driver” package : Ubuntu (at answers.launchpad.net)
<Meteohr> auch schon einige optionen in der alsa-base.conf ausprobiert nie hat es funktioniert
<sincex386> Test
<Meteohr> irgendwelche tipps, oder steckt die lösung tatsächlich irgendwie im wiki?
<k1l> Meteohr: sound ist nicht meine baustelle.
<k1l> aber zeig mal vom lspci die zeile mit der soundkarte
<Meteohr> ok
<Meteohr> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Meteohr> k1l: das meintest du wohl
<k1l> Meteohr: was bringt ein "cat /proc/asound/cards"
<Meteohr>  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel                       HDA Intel at 0xf0500000 irq 45
<k1l> ich hab nämlich die rev2 und die läuft ootb
<Meteohr> Das Notebook ist gebraucht, windows war nicht installiert, vielleicht ist die soundkarte auch einfach futsch, kann ich das irgendwie feststellen?
<k1l> kannst du mal nen screenshot vom "alsamixer" machen?
<Meteohr> http://images.4chan.org/g/src/1339703957593.png
<k1l> hmm, da bin ich auch erstmal überfragt.
<Meteohr> ok ich danke dir trotzdem für deine mühe
<k1l> Meteohr: wirf nochmal einen blick hier rein: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren/HDA
<kubine> Title: HDA › Soundkarten konfigurieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Meteohr> das hab ich schon durchforstet
<Meteohr> hat mir leider nicht geholfen, aber danke
<k1l> dann erstell am besten einen thread im forum. da ist die halbwertszeit wesentlich größer
<Meteohr> wunderbar danke für den tipp
<Meteohr> gute nacht
<k1l> keine ursche
<k1l> *ursache (sollte mal licht anmachen hier)
<miracee> wc
<BenLue> Naboend, noch jemand wach?
<k1l> !frag > BenLue 
<kubine>  BenLue: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<BenLue> Ich hab ne NVIDIA Karte mit 2 Bildschirmen irgendwie bekomm ich es nicht hin das das Hintergrund bild auf den 2. Bildschirm angezeigt wird
<k1l> welches desktop enviroment?
<BenLue> Ich kann problemlos von Links nach rechts auf den anderen Bildschirm
<BenLue> gdm
<BenLue> Gnome
<k1l> gnome 1,2,3? welches genau?
<k1l> welches ubuntu genau?
<BenLue> aber zurueck geht nur mit alt + Tab
<BenLue> 12.4
<BenLue> ist glaub das letzte aktuellste rellease
<BenLue> -l
<k1l> nopaste mal ein "lsb_release -a" bitte
<BenLue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1041572/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> und du nutzt die gnome-shell?
<BenLue> japps
<k1l> und was ist da jetzt genau das problem?
<BenLue> Das hintergrund Bild wird auf den 2. Monitor nicht angezeigt. Nur die Ordner die ich dort anlege
<BenLue> Wie gesagt von Links (Main Monitor) nach rechts geht wunderbar mit der Maus aber wenn ich wieder zum Main Bildschirm will funztz es nicht
<BenLue> nur mit alt + Tab
<BenLue> Was auch komisch ist bei Hardware - Anzeigegeraete wird mir nur 1 Bildschirm angezeigt der als Laptop bezeichnet wird
<BenLue> Alle beide Bildschirme sind aber von der Firma HP
<BenLue> Sollte ich den Treiber direkt von der NVIDIA page nehmen oder ist das im Softwarecenter der selbe?
<k1l> ich versteh deine probleme noch nicht so richtig.
<k1l> aber nimm erstmal den treiber aus den ubuntu quellen.
<BenLue> Binärer NVidia-Treiber für X.Org (»current«[dt.: aktueller]-Treiber)
<BenLue> hab ich momentan
<BenLue> es gibt noch ne version 173 und 96 ich kenn aber nicht die Unterschiede
<k1l> gnome hat da eh sehr eigene ansichten, was da wie zu funktionieren hat bei einem desktop. könnte sein, dass das so gewollt ist. aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da gar kein wallpaper auf dem 2. monitor gezeigt wird
<k1l> BenLue: nvidia-current ist schon der richtige
<BenLue> Aber in Anzeigegeraete sollten doch beide Bildschirme angezeigt werden oder nicht?
<k1l> warum nutzt du denn nicht nvidia-settings zum einstellen?
<BenLue> bei NVIDIA X-Server Settings werden mir beide Bildschirme aufgelistet
<k1l> dann ist doch gut
<BenLue> Und was noch ist, wenn ich aufn 2. Bildschirm bin hab ich kein Mauszeiger sondern nur ein Kreutz
<BenLue> ka weshalb
<k1l> achso
<k1l> also klappt der 2. monitor eh gar nicht
<k1l> stell mal auf twinview und nicht auf seperate x session
<BenLue> so re
<BenLue> Sieht schon fast gut aus... Jetzt ist mein Problem das Beide Bildschirme zZ zu einem fungieren
<BenLue> muessen bei beiden TwinView stehen?
<BenLue> Mein Cairo ist naemlich in der mitte von den beiden Bildschirmen
<vectory> das stellt man für alle bildscchirme auf einmal
<BenLue> Wie muss man denn das einstellen das ich einen Main Bildschirm habe?
<BenLue> Momentan ist aus 2 mach einen
<BenLue> was noch komisch ist bein 2. Bildschirm wird als CRT angezeigt. CRT sind doch Roehrenbildschirme oder?
<BenLue> *beim
<nxthor> kann auch sein, dass das wegen VGA ist oder so, weil der Monitor nichts zurückmeldet
#ubuntu-de 2012-06-15
<dreamon> Mist.. Kopiere gerade mit dd_rescue eine Festplatte. Die ersten 3GB lief der Kopiervorgang mit 2,8MB/s .. waren auch 8Errors bei. 
<dreamon> Jetzt kopiert er mit 338kb/s und es kommen keine Errors.. aber es geht scheiß langsam. 
<rb_> moin
<tux33> guten morgen
<rb_> zeit?
<rb_> weißt du ob es ein grafisches menü gibt um tastenkürzel anzuzeigen in lubuntu?
<tux33> keine ahung
<rb_> hm hm 
<tux33> Treffen sich Windows ein Kuhfladen.  Fragt der Fladen: "Was bist Du denn?"  "Ich bin ein Betriebssystem."  "Wenn du ein Betriebssystem bist, bin ich eine Sachertorte."        
<tux33> und eine*
<tux33> ..sag die kuhfladen
<koegs> !ot >tux33
<kubine> tux33: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<bullgard6> 'Ubuntu Tweak' > Übersicht  > Hausmeister :""0 Pakete aus dem Zwischenspeicher können gelöscht werden." Welchen Verzeichnisnamen hat dieser Zwischenspeicher?
<bullgard6> s/""0 /"20 /
<deem> bullgard6: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<bullgard6> deem: Vielen Dank!
<dreamon_> Mist.. Kopiere gerade mit dd_rescue eine Festplatte. Die ersten 3GB lief der Kopiervorgang mit 2,8MB/s .. waren auch 8Errors bei. 
<dreamon_> Jetzt kopiert er mit 338kb/s und es kommen keine Errors.. aber es geht scheiß langsam. 
<Guschtel`> tjoar, so ist das
<Guschtel`> dauert Tage
<Guschtel`> dreamon_: musst du denn dd verwenden? Normal mounten geht nicht mehr?
<dreamon_> Guschtel`, Ich muß dd_rescue nehmen.. weil die Festplatte ja 8defekte Sektoren hat.
<bullgard6> dreamon_: Und auch GParted würde keine bessere Alternative sein?
<dreamon_> bullgard6, Meinst du das der eine defekte Festplatte kopieren kann?
<bullgard6> dreamon_: Ja.
<dreamon_> bullgard6, Das heißt du hast es schon mal probiert? Dachte immer da könne man nur Partitionen kopieren.
<bullgard6> dreamon_: Ja, ich dachte an eine Partition. Ich habe es ein paar Mal erfolgreich mit einer Partition gemacht. Eine gesamte Festplatte auf einen Ritt habe ich noch nicht probiert
<bullgard6> Wie kann man Ubuntu so konfigurieren, daß es den Inhalt des APT-Paketzwischenspeichers  /var/cache/apt/archives/ automatisch löscht, wenn die DEB-Pakete in ihm installiert sind?
<koegs> dreamon_: dieselbe infos hast du schonmal um 2:17 gepostet :D
<dreamon_> koegs, Kopiervorgang dauert noch 30Stunden.. aber danke für die Info ;)
<deem> bullgard6: du kannst nach dem installieren ein "sudo apt-get clean" machen, aber wie man das automatisiert weiß ich nicht
<bullgard6> deem:"~$  sudo apt-get clean" kenne ich und setze ich regemäßig ein.  --  Danke!
<koegs> apt.conf: APT::DSelect::Clean (http://debiananwenderhandbuch.de/apt.conf.html)
<kubine> Title: 4.12 apt.conf (at debiananwenderhandbuch.de)
<bullgard6> Zu welche Sorte Bezeichner gehört der Bezeichner '042a9973e77fd26115d48b2d0967ab58' in ~/.thumbnails/large/042a9973e77fd26115d48b2d0967ab58.png ?
<MasterOfDisaster> bullgard6: MD5 (wild geraten)
<bullgard6> MasterOfDisaster: Ja,stimmt. Ein »MD5-Hashwert«.
<bullgard6> Danke!
<bullgard6> Warum ist das Verzeichnis ~/.thumbnails unterteilt in die 3 Unterverzeichnisse fail/, large/ und normal/ ?
<noxs> tach zusammen
<MasterOfDisaster> servus
<bullgard6> Warum ist das Verzeichnis ~/.thumbnails unterteilt in die 3 Unterverzeichnisse fail/, large/ und normal/ ?
<k1l> manche bieten thunmbnails in verschiedenen größen an. und fail ist ja eindeutig
<bullgard6> hm
<tic77> Hallo, ich habe boinc installiert, leider startet dieser nach jedem neustart auch wenn er zuvor mit "service boinc-client stop" ausgeschaltet wurde. Wie deaktiviere ich den start bei jedem neustart des servers?
<koegs> ich glaube, ich hatte dich schonmal drauf hingewiesen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste
<kubine> Title: Dienste › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tic77> hm, nicht das ich wüsste
<tic77> aber danke habs gefunden
<koegs> hast recht, war jemand anderes :)
<tic77> ein "sudo update-rc.d boinc-client remove" bringt folgendes "update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/boinc-client exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)" was heist das jetzt für mich?
<dAnjou> tic77: installier dir doch was bequemeres
<dAnjou> sysv-rc-conf
<tic77> ok thx, das hat funktioniert
<geser> oder nimm "sudo update-rc.d boinc-client disable"
<deem> welches tool nutzt denn xfce um grafischen tools root rechte zu geben? gksu?
<dadrc> jo
<deem> jo?
<dadrc> hm, zumindest früher. moment.
<dadrc> Für Synaptic benutzt mein 12.04 polkit-gnome-authentication-agent
<dadrc> Aber gksu funktioniert problemlos
<deem> laut /usr/shre/menu/gparted ist es da zumindest "su-to-root"
<deem> gksu tut bei mir nämlich nicht, deshalb frag ich
<koegs> ich hab immer gksudo benutzt
<dadrc> ist das gleiche
<koegs> klar
<dadrc> deem, irgendwelche Fehler?
<deem> gksudo tut bei mir ohne passwort. gksu tut gar nicht
<dadrc> .xsession-errors oder so?
<deem> dadrc: gar kein fehler. ich geb das passwort ein und dann beendet sich das programm einfach wieder
<sysdef> deem: smart package manager nutzt z.b. xfce4-smartpm-plugin-gksu
<deem> dadrc: keine fehler in der .xsession-error
<dadrc> deem, wenn gksu nicht geht und gksudo geht, dann ist wohl dein su irgendwie kaputt
<dadrc> das ist der einzige unterschied zwischen den beiden tools
<deem> gksu sollte doch mein user passwort nutzen um root zu werden?
<deem> wie bei unity und gnome auch?
<dadrc> ja, aber gksu benutzt su dafür, gksudo sudo
<dadrc> deem, probier's mal aus 'nem Terminal mit gksu -d <programm>
<deem> -EBUG (auth_failed) buf: -su: Fehler bei Authentifizierung
<deem> seltsam
<deem> das liegt vielleicht an den gruppen. in meiner sudoers gibt es schon seit installation die gruppe admin, aber in /etc/groups nicht
<dadrc> deem, mach mal bitte gksu-properties an
<dadrc> was wird da als backend benutzt?
<deem> dadrc: su
<dadrc> deem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gksu/+bug/685349
<kubine> Title: Bug #685349 “gksu not in sudo mode when installed via ubuntu-des...” : Bugs : “gksu” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dadrc> → su als Backend ist nicht vorgesehen, sondern wird normalerweise immer auf sudo umgebogen.
<dadrc> Auf sudo umstellen, freuen.
<deem> macht auch sinn unter ubuntu sudo anstelle von su zu nutzen
<dadrc> jo
<deem> mit sudo gehts jetzt. wie zu erwarten war
<deem> danke
<Azrooth> Hallo
<Azrooth> wie verbinde ich den befehl "echo 0 | sudo tee /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope" mit dem start eines programms? also ich will erreichen, dass er zunächst diesen befehl ausführt und dann das programm startet, quasi in einer verknüpfung
<W8uiE5> möchte einen usb stick mit fat32 formatieren.   sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdf1  gibt mkfs.vfat: /dev/sdf1 contains a mounted file system zurück und formatiert nix.
<Azrooth> mach mal umount /dev/sdf1 und versuch es erneut
<beaver74> W8uiE5, das sdf1 der Stick ist, ist wirklich sicher?
<W8uiE5> Azrooth: ok, ging dann super schnell. 
<W8uiE5> beaver74: ja, alles gut
<beaver74> jo :)
<Azrooth> W8uiE5: hats geklappt?
<W8uiE5> Azrooth: ja, scheint so. zumindest zeigt mir der partitionsmanager (kde) nun fat32 an. mit was kann ich die partitionierung noch anzeigen lassen?
<ring0> W8uiE5, sudo fdisk -lu
<Azrooth> sudo fdisk -l
<Azrooth> ok
<W8uiE5> Azrooth: komisch. das zeigt mir noch fat32 an
<Azrooth> W8uiE5: soll doch fat32 sein, doer nicht?
<Azrooth> oder
<W8uiE5> sorry. ich meinte es zeigt mir noch fat16 an
<magentar> W8uiE5, benutz doch palimpsest
<W8uiE5> nutze kde
<Azrooth> wie kann ich denn den befehl "echo 0 | sudo tee /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope" mit einem wine anwendungslink verknüpfen, sodass vor dem start der wine anwendung immer der befehl ausgeführt wird.
<dAnjou> Azrooth: is wahrscheinlich bequemer, wenn du das in rcf.local machst
<Azrooth> dAnjou: wie mach ich das denn?
<dAnjou> das ueberlasse ich deinen google kuensten
<Azrooth> dAnjou: ok ;-)
<dAnjou> *rc.local
<Azrooth> also meinst du, ich soll rcf.local editieren? weiß nicht mal, was das ist ;-)
<dAnjou> das wirst du rausfinden. erster halt: UU-wiki
<W8uiE5> so, danke soweit
<Azrooth> dAnjou: ja, hab ich. bedeutet das dann, dass er bei jedem neustart von ubuntu diesen befehl ausführt?
<dAnjou> ja
<Azrooth> dAnjou: kann ich da auch befehle eintragen, die su erfordern?
<dAnjou> ok, das *koennte* vielleicht nich immer gut sein
<dAnjou> Azrooth: dieses script wird von root ausgefuehrt
<Azrooth> also der befehl lautet: echo 0 | sudo tee /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope
<dAnjou> also ist sudo nichtmal noetig
<Azrooth> dAnjou: wie muss ich den befehl dann umschreiben? echo 0 | tee /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope ? oder wie?
<dAnjou> einfach echo 0 > /proc/...
<Azrooth> also auch das | tee durch > ersetzen?
<dAnjou> aber wozu is das?
<Azrooth> dAnjou: naja, bestimmte wine programme/spiele lassen keinen server zugriff zu, weil der linux kernel das verhindert. mit dem befehl umgeht man die sperre des linux kernels
<dAnjou> kannst du ausschließen, dass das andere programme negativ beeinflusst?
<Azrooth> dAnjou: nicht sicher, aber mir ist bislang zumindest nichts aufgefallen
<dAnjou> > schreibt einfach die ausgabe von dem befehl davor in die angegebene datei danach
<Azrooth> dAnjou: lautet der befehl, den ich da eintragen muss dann "echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope" 
<Azrooth> dAnjou: sorry, den satz versteh ich nicht ;-)
<dAnjou> ich kann keine romane schreiben, bin mit dem handy on
<dAnjou> kurze antwort: ja
<Azrooth> dAnjou: was bedeutet denn echo 0 | tee
<dAnjou> dazu waere der eben erwaehnte roman noetig
<Azrooth> dAnjou: gut, dann trag ich also einfach "echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/yama/ptrace_scope" in die rcf.local ein?
<Azrooth> vor dem exit
<dAnjou> zum dritten mal: ja ;)
<Azrooth> dAnjou: sorry, bin halt unsicher, wenns um die veränderung von systemdateien geht
<dAnjou> das is auch gut so
<dAnjou> und rc.local
<dAnjou> ohne f, hatte mich vertippt
<Azrooth> ok
<Azrooth> hab ich
<Azrooth> dann warte ich, bis der download fertig ist und teste das mal
<Azrooth> dAnjou: danke schon mal
<becksta> tach auch... wie sieht denn der fix für die Installation des aktuellen VMWare Players 4.04 unter ubuntu 12.04 64bit aus?
<becksta> für die 4.03 musste ich einen patch ausführen, damit die kernelmodule gebaut werden konnten... aber für die neue version habe ich noch nix finden können
<becksta> gibts da schon was oder ist es dunkel?
<StefanT> Es befremdet mich immer wieder wie lange VMware braucht bis der jeweilige Kernel unterstützt wird.
<becksta> ok... kann ich dem entnehmen, dass ich nicht zu blöd zur suche war, sondern das es noch keinen neuen patch gibt?
<becksta> oder jemand den plyer 4.04 unter der 12.04 laufen?
<StefanT> ich weiß seit eben von Dir dass es 4.04 gibt ;-)
<StefanT> Tante Google hat mich hier her geleitet, da meint ein Kommentar dass es auch unter 4.04 funktioniert: http://ubuntuguide.net/install-vmware-player-fix-virtual-network-device-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<kubine> Title: Install Vmware Player (Fix Virtual Network Device) in Ubuntu 12.04 (at ubuntuguide.net)
<becksta> hehe... wusste ich auch nicht... der player hat mir das gesagt..
<StefanT> *g* ok. Hab' wohl den Update abgedreht
<leszek> hi
<becksta> nö... die lösung von dem link funktioniert nicht.. hab alles nach /usr/lib/vmware/modules/source gepackt...
<becksta> gleicher fehler
<StefanT> Hmm, ok .... ich werd' es vermeiden 4.04 zu installieren so lange ich kann ;-)
<becksta> kann ich einfach nen rollback machen? also altes paket "drüber" installieren?  
<StefanT> ich denke da gibt es eine Uninstall Option. Schlimmstenfalls klappt es nicht und Du installierst 4.04 nochmal...
<StefanT> vmware-uninstall heisst das Script bei mir
<becksta> wo sollte das liegen?
<becksta> ups... sorry
<becksta>  :)
<StefanT> Ok, hab's mal aufgerufen. Da meint es:  sudo vmware-installer -u vmware-player
<StefanT> auf Ubuntu übersetzt :D
<becksta> yap.. läut
<becksta> läuft
<StefanT> Also abwarten und Bier trinken :)
<becksta> merci+#
<Fussel> bier? wo?
<StefanT> *meld* Hier.
<StefanT> Soll ich Dir eins schicken?
<Fussel> gerne, mein ddc ist offen :)
<StefanT> :D
<Fussel> oh, falscher channel, sorry
<affenbert> hallo ich bin neu bei linux und habe mir für zu hause auf meinem alten notebook einen ubuntu-server aufgesetzt um darauf dateien übers netzwerk auszutauschen etc. Nach einer weile jedoch komm ich nicht mehr auf dem Server drauf. (ca. alle 1 Std.) ich muss dann immer eine taste am laptop drücken damit ich mich wieder verbinden kann.
<affenbert> woran könnte das liegen?
<StefanT> weil er schlafen geht vielleicht?
<affenbert> nein aus ist er nicht
<affenbert> nach drücken der taste ist das display direkt wieder da und die verbindung geht weiter
<ppq> eventuell geht der wlan-adapter in standby
<ppq> das kann man irgendwo deaktivieren, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. genaueres weiß ich aber nicht
<affenbert> hab das notebook direkt im lan hängen wlan ist aus
<affenbert> aber trotzdem mal googel danach befragen
<Guschtel> kann mir jmd sagen, wie ich freenx debugge, wenn der nxclient sich direkt beendet bei dem moment, an dem das bild erscheinen müsste?
<ploptor> hoi
<Guschtel> Bei Loglevel 4 steht http://pastebin.com/6eGGLqPW
<kubine> Title: NX> 1000 NXNODE - Version 3.2.0-74-SVN OS (GPL, using backend: 3.5.0) NX> 700 S - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Guschtel> das sieht für so aus, als würde der client die session selbst beenden
<Guschtel> auf andere rechner kann ich mich aber problemlos verbinden
<NoxiFoxi> hiho
<ben1u> huhu NoxiFoxi 
<NoxiFoxi> ich weiß grad nicht, wer mir gestern wegen dem win7 und ubuntu geholfen hat, aber ich hab jetzt den windows 7 bootloader gefixt und würde jetzt gern grub zum laufen bringen, ohne dass das installierte ubuntu geschrottet wird
<k1l> !grub2 > NoxiFoxi 
<kubine>  NoxiFoxi: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<k1l> NoxiFoxi: dort unter reperatur und dann mittels live cd den grub nochmal installieren
<NoxiFoxi> jo bin grad per live cd drin
<k1l> der win bootloader wird sich wieder in den MBR gepackt haben, da muss wieder der grub rein, weil der win und linux erkennt
<Guschtel> also mein problem mit freenx scheint zu sein, dass auf dem rechner bereits kde läuft und der user auch eingeloggt ist.
<Guschtel> kann man das irgendwie einrichten? Also dass man lokal eingeloggt ist *und* über freenx?
<ppq> wenn man sich per freenx einloggt, wird einfach eine neue session gestartet, während die die schon läuft, weiterläuft, iirc.
<Guschtel> ja so sollte es sein
<Guschtel> aber auf dem rechner stört er sich daran, dass kde (kdm) bereits läuft
<Guschtel> wenn ich kdm stoppe, kann ich mich einloggen via freenx
<Guschtel> ---> Error: Aborting session with 'Server is already active for display 0
<dreamon_> Schon jemand getestet -> Skype 4.0 für Linux ist veröffentlicht 
<tic77> Hallo, mein Server reagiert regelmäßig nach einiger Zeit nicht mehr. Ich hab mir die logfiles mal durchgeguckt und etwas entdeckt, aber kann damit nichts anfangen. Könnte da evtl jemand mal draufgucken? (Bei 14:26) syslog: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408997/ dmesg: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409002/ kern.log: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409007/
<kubine> Title: syslog › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<NoxiFoxi8> so
<NoxiFoxi> bin gerade beim probieren: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Reparatur-mittels-Desktop-CD
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<NoxiFoxi> bei grub-install /dev/sda sagt er: "cp: cannot create regular file '/boot/grub/915resolution.mod': Permission denied"
<NoxiFoxi> mit sudo: "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)."
<dreamon_> NoxiFoxi, Hast du chroot methode ausgeführt?
<NoxiFoxi> bin ja gerade dabei
<NoxiFoxi> hab die partition mit ubuntu gemountet (/dev/sdc5 (warum auch immer sdc))
<dreamon_> Kannst du mal "sudo fdisk -l" nopasten?
<NoxiFoxi> mom
<NoxiFoxi> dreamon_ http://nopaste.info/bc64b55db3.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<dreamon_> Was ist sdb mit 2GB? UsbStick?
<NoxiFoxi> ja
<dreamon_> hast du von dem gebootet?
<NoxiFoxi> jop
<dreamon_> Hab ich noch nicht gemacht auf die Art.. sollte aber trotzdem gehen. Und du willst grub2 Reparieren?
<NoxiFoxi> ja
<NoxiFoxi> hatte erst den windows bootloader bei der ubuntu installation gelöscht
<NoxiFoxi> den hab ich wieder hergestellt
<NoxiFoxi> und jetzt will ich grub wieder
<dreamon_> Nun.. "sudo mount /dev/sdc5 /mnt " hast du ja wohl gemacht 
<NoxiFoxi> jop
<vectory> dabei löscht du wieder den windows bootloader, ne?
<NoxiFoxi> vectory aber grub sollte diesmal win7 erkennen
<vectory> tut es nicht?
<NoxiFoxi> letztes mal nicht
<NoxiFoxi> deshalb musste ich ja wieder alles herstellen
<k1l> vectory: bringt halt nichts, wenn er nur den win loader hat. das wird sein linux nie erkennen
<tioan> NoxiFoxi einfach config von hand erstellen
<tioan> für grub und fertig ist
<NoxiFoxi> "einfach"
<tioan> ach ja ist ja ubuntu hier *duck*
<k1l> NoxiFoxi: hast du die entsprechenden befehle abgearbeitet
<k1l> weil wenn dein /dev nicht gemountet ist, dann hast du da wohl was ausgelassen
<vectory> ich halt mich da raus, nur so viel: ich hatte ne zeit lang win neben ubu und hatte grub als bootloader und einen eintrag für windows in der grub menu.lst. mehr nicht, afaict
<dreamon_> vectory, Er nimmt grub2 soweit ich weiß
<k1l> vectory: er hat _nur_ den win loader im moment. also was soll die panikmache?
<NoxiFoxi> k1l grub-install /dev/sda wirft ja den fehler
<dreamon_> k1l, Seh ich auch so.. sollte keine Probeme geben.. wenn ers sauber druchzieht
<NoxiFoxi> oder muss ich das optionale auch noch abarbeiten?
<k1l> NoxiFoxi: veachte wo da punkte vor den zeilen sind und wo nicht
<vectory> k1l: ich dachte, das wär absicht
<k1l> du musst bei mount -o bind /dev ... weitermachen
<NoxiFoxi> ah
<NoxiFoxi> das ist aber unübersichtlich eingerückt
<vectory> vergiss grub-install, geh über die grub konsole
<k1l> vectory: sagmal gehts noch?
<k1l> vectory: er hat _gar_ _kein_ grub auf dem system
<dreamon_> vectory, Ich finde du solltest k1l machen lassen.
<vectory> naja, wenn grub install nen fehler wirft
<k1l> vectory: sry, aber bitte mal raushalten, wenn man nur halbwissen hat
<vectory> dreamon_: stimmt schon
<vectory> aber ...
<NoxiFoxi> so grub-install /dev/sda ist durchgelaufen
<NoxiFoxi> ohne fehler \o/
<dreamon_> Wenn er grub2 reparaieren/installieren will dann muß er es sauber druchmounten. dann gehts auch
<NoxiFoxi> jo hab alles gemountet
<k1l> NoxiFoxi: dann weiter im text :)
<vectory> hä? wieso hatte er kein grub(2) aufm system, er hat doch ubuntu, seit wann kommt das ohne grub
<NoxiFoxi> hat windows überschrieben
<k1l> vectory: vorgeschichte: er hat win reinstalliert etc
<NoxiFoxi> beim reparieren vom windows bootloader
<vectory> quark, ich rede von /boot/, das hat nix mit mbr zu tun. vielleicht kenn ich einen entscheidenden unterschied zu grub2 noch nicht
<NoxiFoxi> uh yey, er hat win7 gefunden :D
<vectory> wie soll windows etwas auf einer ext partition überschreiben %D
<NoxiFoxi> ne dem mbr
<k1l> vectory: dann erklär mal, wie du in den grub kommen willst, wenn er immer nur den win loader bootet?
<vectory> live cd?
<NoxiFoxi> ...
<k1l> vectory: das haben wir gerade gemacht. live cd. grub in den mbr, fertig
<k1l> NoxiFoxi: wenn du update-grub gemacht hast sollte es fertig sein
<NoxiFoxi> reboot :D
<NoxiFoxi> grub läuft
<NoxiFoxi> windows bootet schon mal
<NoxiFoxi> jetzt ubuntu testen
<dreamon_> k1l, Genau so hätte ich es auch gemacht.
<NoxiFoxi> k1l danke, läuft :)
<k1l> NoxiFoxi: kein ding.
<NoxiFoxi_> hm :D
<vectory> der unterschied ist, wenn ich mich recht erinner, man muss nix mounten, um per konsole zu installieren, auch nicht /boot/grub2 neu installieren in dem fall
<Ijon_Tichi1> moin, ich hab an meinem T61 nen kleinen firewire port dran und wollte den jetzt mit dvgrab mit meiner cam benutzen
<Ijon_Tichi1> aber irgendwie muss ich den noch aktivieren, wie mach ich das am besten?
<vectory> ... wenn sich das nicht geändert hat, daran dachte ich vorhin nicht
<vectory> Ijon_Tichi1: kannst du englisch?
<Ijon_Tichi1> naja, können ist übertrieben, aber s reicht für die meisten howtos
<vectory> dann google mal "t61 ubuntu firewire"
<k1l> vectory: wenn grub booten würde könnte man das einfacher ohne live system machen. aber da nur der win-loader lief musste man eh nen live system nehmen. dann muss man es in den MBR installieren. und dann (weil partitionen verändert wurden) auch die conf neu anlegen lassen. also führt kein weg an meiner beschriebenen methode vorbei
<Fuchs> Ijon_Tichi1: dann wuerde ich statt google eher das thinkwiki nehmen
<Fuchs> Ijon_Tichi1: da gibt es Artikel zum T61 und der Hardware drin, und wie man die zum Laufen bewegt
<vectory> Fuchs: was meinst du, was google vorschlägt ;)
<vectory> hab allerdings nen howto für 10.10, das wird wohl nicht unbedingt aktuell sein
<Fuchs> vectory: ich verweise Leute ungern auf google. Dann koennte man den Supportkanal auch gleich dicht machen. 
<vectory> wäre doch gut, könntest du dich um andere sachen kümmern
<dreamon_> Habe 12.04 und gnome-classic am laufen, kann man da die animation von Fenster vergrößer/verkleinerung deaktivieren. Nervt mich
<dreamon_> Wie finde ich heraus wer diese Animation macht?
<dreamon_> Compiz hab ich mit "ps aux | grep compiz" ausschließen können
<Fuchs> metacity vielleicht?  Schau mal nach einer laufenden Fensterverwaltung
<leszek> dreamon_: mit hoher warscheinlichkeit machts der fenstermanager
<Fuchs> wenn es metacity ist: hat einen gconf Eintrag fuer "Effekte" irgendwo
<leszek> genau
<dreamon_> Ja metacity läuft.
<dreamon_> Gibt es für metacity nicht sowas wie für compiz-settingseditor ?
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/metacity#Animationen
<kubine> Title: Metacity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fuchs> nein, natuerlich nicht
<dreamon_> Warum "natürlich"?
<leszek> Metacity war nie für compositing gemacht
<leszek> das wurde später dazugehackt
<leszek> dann kam compiz 
<vectory> ja und?
<leszek> dann hat man metacities compositing nicht mehr weiterentwickelt
<leszek> dann kam übrigens auch noch mutter wenig später
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Ok, Animation ist nun aus.
<Fuchs> dreamon_: natuerlich weil metacity  1) nichts kann, was man konfigurieren moechte 2) eine gnome Applikation ist, also nicht dafuer gedacht, dass der Benutzer sie konfiguriert 
<Fuchs> ;) 
<Fuchs> gerngeschehen
<dreamon_> Bei der Gelegenheit was in letzter Zeit auch komisch ist, das wenn ich bei Nautilus einen Doppelklick auf einen z.B. "Film" klickt. Dann kommt nicht. Muß das mehrmals machen bis es geht.
<dreamon_> Am besten geht es mit einmal anklicken und dann Enter drücken
<Tjong> Weiß hier jemand wie ich mit grep nach dem String [year] suchen kann? Weil grep gibt mir dann nämlich auch Zeilen mit ["year"] aus, jedoch will ich genau diese nicht dabei haben :/
<flo1> guten abend, mit welchem browser-plugin kann ich den livestream auf www.daserste.de schauen? gnash und lightspark funktionieren beide nicht.
<Fuchs> Tjong: grep -F nehmen
<Tjong> ah danke :-)
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<panis> hallodrio
<flo1> habe die antwort, auf wiedersehen
<panis> kann man die usb-ports irgendwie neu scannen (einlesen)? Ich hänge nämlich gerne ma meinen ganzen Card-Reader aus anstatt nur die darin steckende Karte und möchte dann nicht immer neu booten müssen...
<tic77> Hallo, mein Server reagiert regelmäßig nach einiger Zeit nicht mehr. Ich hab mir die logfiles mal durchgeguckt und etwas entdeckt, aber kann damit nichts anfangen. Könnte da evtl jemand mal draufgucken? (Bei 14:26) syslog: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408997/ dmesg: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409002/ kern.log: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/409007/
<kubine> Title: syslog › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guschtel> "etwas"?
<tic77> die paar Zeilen mit dem "failed" ab Zeile 2305
<Guschtel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/980917 <-?
<kubine> Title: Bug #980917 “Failed to create pty - disabling logging for job” : Bugs : “upstart” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<tic77> hm klingt nicht danach als ob das für nen den neustart verantwortlich ist, hm
<tioan> ich hab hier nen compaq mini 311 Ion netbook rumstehen bei dem das interne display fast komplett defekt ist, kann ich ubuntu so konfigurieren das nur der hdmi Ausgang anstatt des lvdi genutzt wird ?
<Guschtel> tioan: kannst du sicherlich über die xorg.conf regeln unter der voraussetzung dass deine hardware diesbezüglich nicht in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde
<k1l> tioan: warscheinlich schon. in den meisten fällen kann man den externen als primären monitor nutzen
<tioan> die gpu läuft ja noch
<tioan> nur das display ist extrem lahm, zieht extrem schlieren im Terminal usw
<johas> hallo. apt-get update meldet mir seit tagen folgenden fehler - W: Während der Überprüfung der Signatur trat ein Fehler auf. Das Repository wurde nicht aktualisiert und die vorherigen Indexdateien werden verwendet. GPG-Fehler: http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release: Die folgenden Signaturen waren ungültig: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<kubine> Title: Index of / (at extras.ubuntu.com)
<johas> kann ich was dagegen tun oder liegt das am repository?
<ben1u> johas: führe folgendes aus: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/ -r && sudo apt-get update
<johas> bentu: danke, jetzt kommt keine fehlermeldung mehr. was lag denn in /var/lib/apt/lists, das den fehler verursacht hat?
<ben1u> keine ahnung, ich habe es nur aus dem Forum kopiert.
<johas> lol, danke :-)
<johas> schönen abend & schönes wochenende noch
<ben1u> im ubuntuusers Forum
#ubuntu-de 2012-06-16
<superhonk> Hallo alle miteinander...
<superhonk> Wenn ich bei Ubuntu 12.04 an einem Notebook den Power-Button drücke, wird dann nicht /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh ausgeführt?
<I_o> hi
<BenLue> Ich moechte gern ein Installations USB Stick erstellen von der ich Ubuntu sowie Windows7 installieren kann. Ist sowas mit Ubuntu moeglich zu erstellen zB mit Startmedium?
<BenLue> alle noch am pennen?
<Guschtel> du kannst ubuntu von einem usb-stick booten, ja
<Guschtel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB
<kubine> Title: Live-USB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<BenLue> Das mir auch klar aber das war nicht meine Frage -.-
<BenLue> Ich will nen Installationsstick mit Ubuntu und Windows7 erstellen
<Guschtel> Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob man einen Windows-USB-Bootstick erstellen kann
<BenLue> Das geht
<Guschtel> BenLue: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<kubine> Title: YUMI - Multiboot USB Creator (Windows) | USB Pen Drive Linux (at www.pendrivelinux.com)
<BenLue> Guschtel: hast du mit Pendrive schonmal gearbeitet?
<Guschtel> nein
<Guschtel> Ich benutz zuhause kein Windows und das wird OT
<BenLue> Ich bin leider auf Windows angewiesen )o;
<egospell_net> mein ubuntu sagt, das gewisse aktualisierungsquellen nicht verfügbar sind .... gabs es da veränderungen bei ubuntu ? hier die fehlermeldung -> http://paste.org/50639
<kubine> Title: Your code. Your site. Use it. - paste.org (at paste.org)
<jokrebel> egospell_net: Versuch es mal über den Hauptserver oder einen anderen in Deinem Land.
<egospell_net> jokrebel, wo finde ich eine serverliste ?
<jokrebel> egospell_net: zB. In nem Untermenü vom Software-Center (bei Paketquellen)
<NoxiFoxi> heyho, kann man eigentlich auch per hand "installierte" anwendungen iwo im system registrieren?
<NoxiFoxi> ich bin nämlich n fan von sublime text edit und möchte lieber standardmäßig alles damit öffnen
<sonotos> jo bau sie als deb paket 
<NoxiFoxi> how?
<sonotos> ne was du willst is jetzt wieder was anderes du willst öffnen mit
<NoxiFoxi> jo
<sonotos> hm in der console wäre es ne env variable
<sonotos> bei den filemanagern findest du das wohl in den settings
<sonotos> bei nautilus kannste mit nem rechklick auf ne datei beim tab öffnen mit das def programm dafür einstelen
<sonotos> einstellen
<NoxiFoxi> aber da kann man nicht nach den binärdateien der anwendung suchen
<superhonk> Wenn ich bei Ubuntu 12.04 an einem Notebook den Power-Button drücke, wird dann nicht /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh ausgeführt?
<NoxiFoxi> deshalb dachte ich, man müsste die anwendung vorher erst registrieren
<sonotos> NoxiFoxi: Unity?
<NoxiFoxi> jo
<sonotos> hm jo, da find ich auch nix mehr, bin auch 10.4 mit gnome2 geblieben
<NoxiFoxi> ich find unity eigentlich ganz hübsch, aber iwie findet man nix mehr
<sonotos> jo, so langsam wirds. nur die fehlenden settings und diverse kleine bugs nerven extrem
<dreamon_> Wo legt man fest mit welcher Anwendung, thunderbird bestimmte Anhänge beim öffnen startet?
<hdp> Das macht man preferences menu von Thunderbird.
<dreamon_> hdp, Ah doch so einfach ;)
<hdp> Ja, nicht immer so kompliziert denken, heutzutage kann man vieles mit einem Mausklick erledigen.
<dreamon_> hdp Merci
<NoxiFoxi> hey, hat jemand von euch ne ahnung von minecraft unter ubuntu?
<jokrebel> !frag > NoxiFoxi
<kubine>  NoxiFoxi: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<NoxiFoxi> ok
<jokrebel> NoxiFoxi: Ansonsten für den Anfang: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/Minecraft
<kubine> Title: Minecraft › Spiele › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<NoxiFoxi> also minecraft läuft ziemlich gut (besser als unter windows) aber wenn ich minecraft _nicht_ im vollbildmodus spiele und klicke, dann bleibt der cursor nicht in der anwendung gefangen
<NoxiFoxi> der ist dann immer für n paar milisec zu sehen
<NoxiFoxi> manchmal passiert es auch, dass ich iwelche sachen aufm desktop anklicke
<NoxiFoxi> kann man dagegen iwas machen?
<NoxiFoxi> joar und manchmal werden auch tasten nicht released, wahrscheinlich weil die minecraft kurz nicht aktiv ist
<bekks> "irgendwelche" und "irgendwas".
<bekks> Und nein, wenn Du das nicht im Vollbildmodus spielst, wirst Du die Maus nicht in das Fenster zwingen können.
<NoxiFoxi> hab mal lwjgl upgedatet, jetzt gehts anscheinend
<bekks> Was ist denn lwjgl?
<NoxiFoxi> ein java gameframework was minecraft benutzt
<NoxiFoxi> bekks: http://lwjgl.org/
<kubine> Title: lwjgl.org - Home of the Lightweight Java Game Library (at lwjgl.org)
<NoxiFoxi> *welches
<Eldorado> hi, wie konfiguriere ich bei linux 11.10 das Kabelgebundende Netzwerk, ohne das ich gerade in einem bin? Ich kann auf den button "konfigurieren" im menü net klicken
<Fuchs> Eldorado: Linux ist aktuell bei Version 3.4, aber in Ubuntu kannst Du sonst den nm-connection-editor aufrufen
<Fuchs> (in Alt+F2 zum Beispiel) 
<Eldorado> ja, sry ubuntu vergessen^^ k, danke, mit dem gehts
<Eldorado> bye
<leszek> hi
<Chris99> Hi, kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich den Mauszeiger unter Ubuntu 11.10 Unity vergrößern kann?
<StefanT> Also im 12.04 geht das mit dem "Gnome Tweak Tool", das musste ich extra installieren.
<StefanT> War aber bei mir im Software Center vorhanden.
<NoxiFoxi> [20:50] <nameless_tee3> opensource? kann da nicht jeder was reinschreiben
<NoxiFoxi> [20:50] <nameless_tee3> da ist bestimmt nen virus drin
<StefanT> hmm?
<NoxiFoxi> nur n kind auf quakenet
<bekks> Und offtopic hier.
<NoxiFoxi> jo
<NoxiFoxi> ich war aber der meinung, dass es das wert war, hier zu posten
<StefanT> Naja, so abwegig ist seine Überlegung ja nicht. Wurde ja auch schon manchmal versucht. (Backdoor einbauen oder so)
<k1l> !ot
<kubine> k1l: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<NoxiFoxi> na dann gleich mal rein
<Chris99> Habe "Erweiterte Einstellungen" installiert. Unter "Thema" -> "Cursor theme" kann ich zwar was auswählen, aber es ändert sich nichts.
<Chris99> Muss ich das mit root-Rechten starten?
<Chris99> "GTK+Thema" ändern funktioniert aber.
<Minipluto> Chris99: es gibt da noch ein englischsprachiges Video, in dem ein anderer Weg gezeigt ist aber da solltest du schon wissen, was du tust und vorher ein Backup von ~/.config/ anlegen und es dir erst mal ansehen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yxfa2fXJ1Wc
<kubine> Title: How to Change Mouse Cursor Size in Ubuntu 11.10 and 12.04 Unity Gnome 3.2 - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<Minipluto> ich denke das wird auch nicht mit jedem Maus-Cursor Theme funktionieren, mit DMZ-White aber schon.
<Chris99> Vorerst vielen Dank!
<Chris99> Es hat funktioniert, muss noch neu booten oder ein anderes Thema wählen, denn nicht alle Zeichen sind noch groß.
<Chris99> Vielen Dank!
<Chris99> Nur noch beim "Solitair" Spiel, wenn man die Karte zieht, ist die "Hand" noch klein. Ist vielleicht noch ein Bug. 
<OlMightyGreek> hallo leute
<OlMightyGreek> wenn ich die meldung bekommen: "mount: <IP Adresse> ist kein gültiges blockorientiertes Gerät"... woran kann das liegen? Geht ums mounten über fstab mit cifs. Ein anderes gerät funktioniert.
<Gireen> beim do-release-upgrade von 10.4 > 12.4 bekomm ich folgenden fehler http://paste.debian.net/174877/
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<Gireen> weiss jemand wie ich das loesen kann? wenn ich nur apt aktualisieren will geht das nicht wegen den fehlern http://paste.debian.net/174878/
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<k1l> Gireen: PPAs drin?
<Gireen> nein nur die von 12.4
<Gireen> seltsamerweise geht es jetzt
<k1l> ?
<Gireen> ich weiss aber nicht was es genau war O.o
<Gireen> ich hatte die source.list geloescht bis auf 2 eintaege und APT::Cache-Limit hoch gesetzt
<yannickoo> tach leute
<yannickoo> sagt mal, wie kann ich denn auf der konsole alle dateien die IMG_XXXXXXXX_effected_jpg.jpg heißen zu IMG_XXXXXXXX.jpg umbenennen?
<bekks> mit mmv z.B.
<Fuchs> mmv, wenn Du nicht eine Schleife bauen willst
<yannickoo> mmv?
<bekks> mmv.
<yannickoo> gibt es da auch was für unix?
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mmv << 
<kubine> Title: mmv › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<FRauANtje> moin
<deumel> hallo. ich nutze xfce. ich habe das problem, dass egal welche combination ich einstelle, der bildschirm nicht abgeschaltet wird
<deumel> kann ich irgendetwas übersehen haben? bin eigentlich kein linuxuser
<deumel> *kombination zwischen energieverwaltung und bildschirmschoner
<bekks> deumel: Welches Ubuntu genau hast Du denn?
<deumel> studio
<bekks> "genau".
<deumel> 12.04
<deumel> ist das nicht genau genug? ich habe nämlich keine ahnung :S
<surfhai1> hat hier mal jemand qcad benutzt und kann mir sagen wie ich eine einfache linie ziehen kann?
<lphooge> deumel, meinst du richtig abschalten, oder geht auch der Bildschirmschoner nicht an?
<deumel> der bildschirmschoner funktioniert. ich möchte das sich der monitor bei inaktivität abschaltet
<bekks> deumel: Stell das doch im Monitor selbst ein, wenn das möglich ist?
<deumel> also am monitor selbst (hardware)? das geht leider nicht
<lphooge> Vielleicht fehlts da an der Powermanagement Unterstützung, vlt ist da etwas deaktiviert / hardware nicht richtig erkannt
<ring0> deumel, hast du xfce4-power-manager installiert?
<deumel> ring0, ja
<deumel> lphooge, das kann ich leider nicht selbstständig feststellen
<ring0> deumel, und dort hast du eingestellt, dass der monitor nach einer gewissen zeit abgeschaltet werden soll?
<deumel> ja
<ring0> deumel, für netz- und batteriebetrieb?
<deumel> habe verschiedene kombinationen zwischen bildschirmschoner und energieverwaltung ausprobiert
<deumel> netz
<ring0> deumel, probier doch mal beides
<deumel> ich habe nur netz zur auswahl
<ring0> ok
<ring0> deumel, keine ahnung warum xfce4-power-manager nicht so wie du willst. vielleicht probierst du es morgen hier nochmal zu einer zeit, wo mehr leute aktiv sind oder du machst einen thread auf forum.ubuntuusers.de auf
<ring0> deumel, ich nutze selbst auch kein xfce
<deumel> hast recht. das problem lässt mir schon seit gestern keine ruhe
<lphooge> ich würde versuchen acpid oder so zu installieren (falls noch nicht vorhanden), bin aber nicht sicher ob das überhaupt nötig ist für sowas einfaches wie Bildschirm abschalten
<deumel> danke euch trotzdem
<deumel> nn
<lphooge> Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie ich grub2 dazu bewegen kann mein System von (hd1,1)/ zu booten statt von (hd0,1)/boot/ ?
#ubuntu-de 2012-06-17
<BenLue> Guten Morgen
<BenLue> Wie der ein oder andere schon weist hab ich eine NVIDIA Graka. Ich sitzte gerade im Schlafzimmer und versuche Krampfhaft ein Bild ueber mein HDMI Kabel aufzubauen
<BenLue> in nvidia-xserver settings wird mir mein Fehrnseher nich angezeigt
<BenLue> Keiner mehr wach?!? Aufstehen -.-
<ring0> BenLue, insgesamt möchtest du also 2 monitor ansprechen?
<BenLue> Hmmm nicht wirklich ring0, ich moechte mein Ubuntu ueber mein TV laufen lassen
<BenLue> bzw im Schlafzimmer
<BenLue> hab leider nur nen hdmi Eingang im Schlafzimmer
<ring0> wie kannst du denn, wenn du nur den monitor mit hdmi nutzt und der nicht erkannt wird, die nvidia-settings sehen? :)
<BenLue> Sorry das ich mich schlecht ausgedrueckt habe, hab momentan TV und mein Monitor ausn Buero drann
<ring0> erkennt xrandr deinen tv?
<ring0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RandR#Automatische-Dynamische-Konfiguration-in-der-Konsole
<kubine> Title: RandR › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<BenLue> hmmm wird auch nicht erkannt
<ring0> war der tv beim booten schon verbunden?
<BenLue> hab mal mit xrandr --auto probiert da kam ne Fehlermeldung: xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<BenLue> ja
<ring0> hast du auch mal nur xrandr probiert?
<BenLue> ja da wird mir nur einer angezeigt. Screen 0
<BenLue> xrand --help
<BenLue> upps
<BenLue> Wobei ich den stecker mal gezogen und wieder reingesteckt habe. (Nicht beim Botten)
<BenLue> *Booten
<ring0> hmm, bisher wurden meine monitore per xrandr erkannt. ist der tv denn auf dem richtigen kanal?
<ring0> probier doch mal den tv zu verbinden, auf dem richtigen kanal zu lassen und erst dann booten und nicht abziehen zwischendrin. dann nochmal xrandr oder nvidia-settings
<BenLue> ja HDMI - Kein Eingangsignal
<BenLue> okay 
<BenLue> ring0: hat nicht wirklich viel gebracht was mir noch auffaellt bei nvidia x-server steht CRT-0 (HP L1750 mein Monitor und DFP-1)
<ring0> BenLue, also zwei monitore?
<BenLue> jetzt ist DFP auch drinn
<ring0> crt-0 und dfp-1
<BenLue> Hab jetzt mal aktiviert 
<BenLue> japps
<BenLue> Bild ist schonmal da
<ring0> erkennt xrandr das teil?
<BenLue> nicht wirklich http://paste.ubuntu.com/1044928/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ring0> ok, aber mit nvidia-settings kannst du ihn aktivieren, konfigurieren, etc?
<BenLue> ja
<ring0> na dann :)
<BenLue> Sound ist halt auch noch nicht da
<ring0> deine grafikkarte liefert auch kein sound 
<BenLue> asoooo
<BenLue> Dachte weil mein HD REC Reciver von UPC uebermittel ja auch sound ueber hdmi
<BenLue> oder nicht?
<ring0> kann sein, dass dein receiver das so macht. deine grafikkarte jedenfalls nicht
<BenLue> okay danke fuer die Info
<ring0> BenLue, gern. bild ist also vorhanden, musst nur noch ein kabel für sound legen :)
<Fussel> hdmi müsste doch auch sound übertragen können? auch wenns der grafikchip nicht macht
<ring0> das kabel kann es, hab es bisher nirgends funktionierend über die grafikkarte gesehen
<ring0> daher dachte ich für den schnellen genuss lieber kurz ein kabel anstecken statt noch mehr stunden zu basteln :)
<Fussel> joa, stimmt auch wieder :)
<ring0> prinzipiell würde mich das auch interessieren
<Fussel> ich hab kein versuchsobjekt
<BenLue> Egal dann muss halt die Soundstation von meiner Frau drann glauben ^^
<BenLue> Hmmm das Bild Ruckelt
<BenLue> kann das an der GRAKA liegen?
<ring0> könnte für die auflösung des tv zu schwach sein, ja
<BenLue> 640x480 mehr ist leider nicht drinn
<BenLue> uptime
<BenLue> load average: 2.05, 1.79, 1.56
<BenLue> hmmm
<BenLue> AMD 64  und 2gb Arbeitsspeicher sollten reichen was Overloading betrifft
<ring0> BenLue, spontan kannst du mal gucken, ob "sync to vblank" aktiviert ist in nvidia-settings unter xvideo settings und opengl settings. flipping vielleicht ausschalten oder mit image settings testen (high quality oder high performance)
<ring0> kann aber vieles sein, weshalb es ruckelt
<ring0> auf die auflösung des tv würde ich es nicht schieben. dachte jetzt eher an einen fullhd film auf 1920x1200
<BenLue> ich versuchs nachdem ich Compiz runtergeschmissen hab
<BenLue> schoen waers -.- habs mit Youtube probiert Full HD und normal sowie ein avi Fil local bei mir
<broti> hallo. ich würde gern festlegen dass ein der vlc media player als standard benutzt wird wenn ich bei amazon bei einer cd auf die hörprobe klicke. kann mir jemand sagen wo ich das einstellen kann?
<ring0> broti, du kannst du nicht benötigten browser plugins für audio und video entfernen. dann sollte nur noch der vlc genutzt werden: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Streaming#Player-fuer-Audio-und-Videostreams
<kubine> Title: Streaming › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> broti, also gecko-mediaplayer, totem-mozilla und kaffeine-mozilla, sofern vorhanden deinstallieren
<ring0> broti, im firefox kannst du unter bearbeiten - einstellungen - anwendungen auch definieren, was für welchen typ genutzt werden soll alternativ
<broti> ich probiers gleich mal aus :)
<ring0> broti, den firefox sollte man nach deinstallation eines plugins natürlich auch neustarten
<broti> danke ring0 es hat geklappt :)
<broti> jabs im firefox eingestellt das war am einfachsten. wusste gar nicht, dass das geht :)
<ring0> broti, wunderbar. ich würde die nicht benutzten plugins dennoch deinstallieren. dann kann sich prinzipiell nichts in die wege kommen
<broti> oki dann mach ich das noch fix, sicher ist sicher 
<spY|da> gibts eine möglichkeit die pakete fuer die versionsupdate einfach erstmal komplett zu ziehen 
<spY|da> ich moechte das heute nacht laufen lassen, und morgens dann eventuelle abfragen bestaetigen, meine bisherige erfahrung war immer das er alle paar minuten irgendwas von mir wollte 
<spY|da> und meine waldleitung braucht halt ewig 
<dorc> kenn mich da nicht so aus, aber das google-Ergebnis:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1335730 sieht sinnvoll aus
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] force local repository on upgrade - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<solcero> moin, wie kann ich denn nur die fehlermeldungen eines bash scripts loggen ?   meintollesscript.sh >> log.txt  schreibt ja alles in die log.txt
<bekks> In dem Du nur 2&> log_error.txt benutzt.
<bekks> Ohne & :)
<bekks> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/redirecting-stderr-to-stdout/
<kubine> Title: BASH Shell: How To Redirect stderr To stdout ( redirect stderr to a File ) (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<solcero> vielen dank 
<solcero> aber muss es nicht 2>>bla.log sein damit es angefügt wird ?
<solcero> also >>
<bekks> Ja.
<solcero> kk thx
<dreamon_> Guten Morgen. Habe folgendes Wiki entdeckt. -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/TouchpadSupport 
<kubine> Title: Multitouch/TouchpadSupport - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon_> Frage: Mit -> synclient VertTwoFingerScroll=1 Wollte ich den 2Finger scroll aktivieren. Muß ich da noch was ausführen um das zu aktivieren?
<dreamon_> Dann bräuchte ich auch nicht mehr twofinger installieren usw.
<apollo13> also hier brauch ich nichtmal synclient, kann ich direkt in den touchpad settings einstellen
<dreamon_> apollo13, Multitouch? oder du meinst vertikal scrollen?
<apollo13> vertical scrollen
<apollo13> also das was halt VertTwoFingerScroll=1 sonst aktiviert
<dreamon_> apollo13, nene.. ich mein schon multitouch.. also 2Finger drauf und die beiden vertikal bewegen.. 
<apollo13> ja und dabei scrollen oder?
<dreamon_> apollo13, Hab ich gemacht.. tut aber nicht reagieren.
<apollo13> ah okay, tut hier…
<dreamon_> Das geht bei dir?
<dreamon_> Hier nicht.. hmpf
<apollo13> ja, aber ich hab gnome
<apollo13> und ich meinte dass ich den synaptic treiber dafür mal gepatcht hab :þ
<dreamon_> apollo13, Ich hab auch gnome3 bzw. gnome-classic
<apollo13> siehe auch: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<dreamon_> nunja.. ich dachte das es untereinander funktioniert.. Sprich auf einem Tablet PC, genauso wie am synaptic Touchpad.
<apollo13> ja aber dafür muss der treiber auch mitspielen^^
<dreamon_> apollo13, Deine Seite bringt -> Internal Server Error
<apollo13> haha, worksforme
<apollo13> (ich bin dort nicht eingeloggt)
<apollo13> ah mach einfach force reload, hatte auch grad 500
<dreamon_> jetzt gehts wieder
<dreamon_> Mit ist nicht klar, warum man das extra patchen muß.. Wo ist denn das problem. die breite masse wird doch synaptic haben.. Warum wird das nicht von haus aus mit integriert?
<apollo13> dreamon_: vlt. ist es das inzwischen auch, vlt interessiert es aber auch keinen, vlt… woher sollen wir das wissen? :þ
<dreamon_> apollo13, Ich kann auf jedenfall keinen Hacken setzen bei 2Finger scroll.. warum auch immer. 
<apollo13> dann ist der support in deinem treiber und/oder xorg dafür afaik nicht aktiv
<dreamon_> apollo13, Du sagtest was von einem Patch. Hast dus mir genauer?
<apollo13> naja das verlinkte dkms package eben
<apollo13> (das musste ich zumindest damals mal verwenden, hier gehts inzwischen ohne)
<dreamon_> Wenn ich die /etc/X11/xorg.conf anpasse.. muß ich dann rebooten.
<lphooge> Nein, X neustarten reicht
<dreamon_> lphooge, x neustarten heißt aber das alle laufenden Programme geschlossen werden?
<dreamon_> lphooge, wie macht man einen X neustart?
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Sitzung beenden und wieder starten? Oder wers härter mag über SysReq
<lphooge> dreamon_:  nur die Programme die unter x laufen werden dabei geschlossen, ein Webserver z.B. wäre nicht betroffen
<lphooge> Neustarten geht mit einloggen auf einer Konsole (Strg-F2 o.ä.), und dann /etc/init.d/gdm stop und dann /etc/init.d/gdm start , so hab ichs jedenfalls bei Ubuntu immer gemacht
<antistrom> hi, ich habe precise installiert und wollte in evolution 3.2.3 den google calendar hinzufügen, in der auswahl zum hinzufügen wird aber nur "auf diesem rechner", "im web" und "wetter" angezeigt. brauch ich noch ein andres paket?
<jokrebel> antistrom: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Evolution#Kalender hilft Dir nicht weiterß
<kubine> Title: Evolution › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> -ß +?
<antistrom> jokrebel: ne, da steht ja nicht viel genaueres
<jokrebel> antistrom: Habe hier nur noch Thunderbird am Start, da klappt das.
<jokrebel> antistrom: Wenn ich mich recht erinnere musste man da (zumindest unter 10.04) in Evolution links http://ompldr.org/vZWRibg/Auswahl_014.png IIRC nen rechtsklick machen.
<schweegi> Hallo :) Ich bekomme seit einigen Tagen eine Fehlermeldung  404 der Aktualisierungsverwaltung zu den precise-updates. Hat jemand das gleiche Problem? Hier der genaue Fehler: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1045491/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> schweegi: Versuche mal die Server in der Paketverwaltung abzuändern. Vielleicht sogar den Hauptserver probieren.
<schweegi> jokrebel: Danke für den Hinweis. Habe gerade auf den Hauptserver umgestellt und ein update ausgeführt, jetzt scheint wieder alles zu gehen. Das Problem scheint also am Server für Deutschland zu liegen. Hat man durch den Hauptserver in Deutschland Nachteile? Müssten nicht auch viele andere das Problem dann mit dem Server haben? 
<jokrebel> schweegi: Man kann da auch _andere_ deutsche Server auswählen. Da gibt es nicht nur einen.
<schweegi> jokrebel: Ah, ich hab "Andere" übersehen. Ich belasse es erstmal beim Hauptserver, solange es läuft. Danke für den Hinweis!
<ppq> schweegi: es gibt nicht "den" deutschen hauptserver. es sind drei mirrors, die von der tu dresden betrieben werden, auf die 'de.archive.ubuntu.com' abwechselnd zeigt. das mit der 404er meldung passiert ab und zu, ist aber immer wieder weg wenn man eine weile wartet und noch ein apt-get update ausführt. ich bin inzwischen auf die österreichischen server (at.archive.ubuntu.com) umgestiegen, die scheinen viel weniger belastet und schneller zu sein
<schweegi> ppq: So genau war mir das bisher gar nicht bewusst.. Hatte mich nur gewundert, da die 404-Meldung schon einige Tage kam. Drum dachte ich, ich frag mal nach, da ich auch nichts besonders in den Einstellungen für die Quellen geändert hatte. Danke für den Tipp mit den österreichischen Servern, werde es mal testen
<lphooge> Kennt sich hier jemand mit AppArmor in Verbundung mit Apache aus?
<lphooge> Geht darum vhosts jeweils in ihr Verzeichnis einzusperren, wie man das am elegantesten löst. Die Doku zu dem Thema ist leider minder hilfreich..
<didi04_> hallo
<bullgard6> Wenn ich mit Audacious eine .ogg-Datei abspielen will, erscheint die Fehlermeldung: "ALSA Fehler. snd_pcm_hw_params filed: Eingabe/Ausgabefehler. Welchem DEB-Programmpaket sollte ich diesen Fehler zuordnen? Ich hatte ihn schon des öfteren und möchte den Fehler melden.
<bullgard6> +a
<jokrebel> bullgard6: Welches Ubuntu?
<bullgard6> Ubuntu 12.04 GNOME Shell 3.4
<bullgard6> In der Vergangenheit konnte ich den Fehler stets durch Neustart des Rechners beseitigen.
<MTE> Hallo! ich hab eine frage bezüglich des runterfahrens von ubuntu 12 und zwar wird der Bildschirm schwarz und er bleibt dann anscheinend hängen, normalerweise hat er sich sonst immer selbst ausgeschaltet. beim hochfahren ist es auch komisch geworden ich sehe nicht mehr die startanimation sondern lande nach kurzer zeit direkt auf dem desktop. welche infos benötigt ihr noch?
<jokrebel> !changinhost > FnorZ
<jokrebel> !changinghost > FnorZ
<kubine>  FnorZ: Setze <user:pw> als Serverpasswort, um direkt beim Verbinden mit dem Server deinen Cloak zu erhalten.
<FnorZ> thx jokrebel 
<tessarakt> http://www.piggott.me.uk/blog/2011/03/26/how-to-make-pulseaudio-work-with-nvidia-hdmi-audio-outputs-under-fedora-and-ubuntu/ - ich glaub, das hat sich bei mir nach irgendnem Upgrade wieder von selbst umgestellt ...
<kubine> Title: How to make PulseAudio work with Nvidia HDMI audio outputs under Fedora and Ubuntu | piggott.me.uk (at www.piggott.me.uk)
<tony_> hallo leute
<tony_> brauche etwas hilfe mit kubuntu 
<tony_> kann mir jemand helfen ?
<ppq> hallo tony_ 
<tony_> hallo :) 
<ppq> frag einfach drauf los
<tony_> also 
<ppq> ob jemand helfen kann, wird sich dann zeigen
<tony_> ich moechte firefox auf dem laptop mit kubuntu 9.10 installieren
<tony_> wenn ich auf install gehe 
<tony_> tut sich nichts und er sagt mir 
<ppq> ohje, 9.10? das wird schon lange nicht mehr unterstützt. du solltest unbedingt a.) auf 10.04 upgraden oder b.) 12.04 neu installieren
<tony_> the requested pakete are already installed
<tony_> ja hatte ich vor
<tony_> nur ist das problem das 12.04 auf meinem laptop sehr langsam làuft
<ppq> du könntest mal einen blick auf xubuntu 12.04 werfen
<tony_> es ist ein IBM thinkpad t41
<tony_> xubuntu ?
<ppq> ja, das ist ein offizielles derivat mit anderer oberfläche
<tony_> ok.... 
<ppq> ubuntu 9.10 hatte gnome2 als oberfläche, ubuntu 12.04 hat unity
<tony_> ich habe hier KDE
<tony_> ahh ok 
<tony_> gut hehe
<tony_> bin noch nicht so vertraut mit linux
<ppq> achso, kde, ok.
<tony_> komme von windows :d
<ppq> tony_: xubuntu ist jedenfalls speziell für ältere rechner gedacht
<tony_> ok
<tony_> ich werde es mir mal angucken 
<ppq> du hättest dann zwar kein kde mehr, aber mit einigen kleinen anpassungen kann xfce fast genau so aussehen wie kde
<tony_> wie sieht es mit den befehlen aus
<ppq> kommt drauf an, wie man die panel platziert, etc.
<ppq> befehle?
<tony_> sudo apt-get install kde ?
<tony_> geht das ?
<ppq> wenn du unter xubuntu 12.04 kde installierst, hast du praktisch ein kubuntu
<tony_> ohh ok 
<ppq> das sei nur mal so angemerkt. der einzige unterschied ist die oberfläche.
<tony_> ok
<ppq> und um deine frage zu beantworten: nein, aber fast. kde installiert man über das metapaket 'kubuntu-desktop'
<tony_> ok
<tony_> werde es mir kury ansehen, melde mich gleich wieder
<jokrebel> tony_: Tu Dir selbst einen Gefallen und nutze das nicht mehr unterstützte 9.10 nicht langfristig weiter.
<tony_> so, sieht ja nicht so schlecht aus 
<tony_> is es auch mit 768 mb ram lauffàhig ?
<jokrebel> tony_: Du darfst mir gerne hier oder ggf. in #ubuntu-de-offtopic antworten. Ungefragte Querys sind nicht so gern gesehen bei den meisten.
<tony_> ok ... habe ich nicht gewusst ... 
<ppq> tony_: ja, 768 mb ram sollten reichen für xubuntu. mit vielen programmen kann es allerdings etwas knapp werden, so dass du auf jeden fall eine swap-partition haben solltest, was ja auch standardmäßig der fall ist
<tony_> denke das werde ich hinkriegen ... 
<tony_> ich kann euch dann kontaktieren mit dem IRC chat ?
<Fuchs> sicher
<Fuchs> installier Dir einfach ein Programm dafuer, wie xchat
<ppq> tony_: wenn du ganz normal ein frisches xubuntu 12.04 installierst mit der partitionierung "geführt, verwende vollständige festplatte" sollte alles klappen. dann sind deine daten allerdings weg, also backup machen. ;)
<tony_> ok ... 
<tony_> kann ich es nicht irgentwie unter windows installieren ?
<tony_> sodass windows und xubuntu nebeneinander auf der platte liegen ?
<Fuchs> das geht auch wenn Du es von Linux aus installierst, 
<Fuchs> also von der CD 
<Fuchs> bloss nicht so Dinge wie WUBI nehmen
<tony_> mit WUBI habe ich das 9.10 installiert :D
<Fuchs> davon moechte ich abraten, Du wirst an einigen Stellen, zum Beispiel hier, weniger oder keinen Support bekommen mit Wubi, weil es zu viel kaputt macht
<tony_> ok ... 
<tony_> kann ich von irgentwem ne installations stètye bekommen, weil mit linux kenne ich mich nicht aus und will nicht kaputtmachen an meinem xp ... 
<tony_> *stuetze
<tony_> also sowas wie skype name oder so 
<jokrebel> tony_: Ließ Dich da mal ein: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot
<kubine> Title: Dualboot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tony_> danke
<tony_> ich bedanke mich fèr die unterstuetzung und verabschiede mich... einen schoenen abend noch 
<ubu> hab durchfall
<Fuchs> ubu: falscher Kanal, wuerde ich meinen. 
<ubu> meine marisken jucken dolle
<matzexh> hallo, ich wollte das in vim ein color sheme benutzen und habe die vimrc so wie im wiki ( http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/vim#Farbschemas-colorschemes ) bearbeitet, leider wendet er das schema aber nicht an, übersehe ich irgendwas?
<kubine> Title: Vim › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> matzexh: auch wenn das unerwartet ist, aber du fragst während die deutsche mannschaft in der EM spielt. eine antwort könnte also länger als sonst dauern ;)
<matzexh> dAnjou, ich weiß, ich verfolge es ja selber, aber gerade ist ja Halbzeit :D
<matzexh> wenn ich nur syntax on in die .vimrc schreibe, klappt es, nur das color sheme übernimmt ernicht aus dem ordner ~/.vim/color
<dadrc> matzexh, das Verzeichnis muss .vim/colors heißen
<matzexh> dadrc, sorry, hatte mich nur hier vertippt, das verzeichnis heißt so
<dadrc> Schade, wär so schön einfach gewesen
<dadrc> Klappt es, wenn du es im laufenden vim probierst?
<matzexh> das color scheme heißt smyck.vim  und die config zeile sieht so aus: colorscheme smyck
<dadrc> matzexh, was passiert, wenn du in vim :colorscheme smyck eingibst?
<matzexh> dadrc, du meinst mit laufendem vim einfach ":colorscheme smyck" ?? nein damit klappt es auch nicht
<dadrc> matzexh, im vim, genau
<dadrc> hmm.
<dadrc> matzexh, heißt zumindest, vim kann die Datei garnicht laden
<dadrc> Gibt aber auch keine Fehlermeldung?
<matzexh> nein, die datei findet er scheinbar, weil wenn ich sie lösche oder umbenenne, sagt er, dass er das color scheme smyck nicht gefunden hat
<dadrc> matzexh, dann besorg dir mal ein anderes Theme und probier es damit
<dadrc> nur um den Fehler einzugrenzen
<dadrc> http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2340 funktioniert zB bei mir problemlos
<kubine> Title: molokai - A port of the monokai scheme for TextMate : vim online (at www.vim.org)
<matzexh> dadrc, das funktioniert tatsächlich
<dadrc> matzexh, dann ist wohl einfach die Datei hinüber, die du da hast
<matzexh> ich habe dieses scheme ursprünglich haben wollen: https://github.com/hukl/Smyck-Color-Scheme/blob/master/smyck.vim
<kubine> Title: Smyck-Color-Scheme/smyck.vim at master · hukl/Smyck-Color-Scheme · GitHub (at github.com)
<dadrc> matzexh, funktioniert bei mir auch nicht ordentlich
<matzexh> derjenige hat die datei wohl für vim aufm mac erstellt, gibt es da unterschiede zur linux version?
<dadrc> lädt zwar, ändert aber kaum was
<matzexh> okay, was nutzt ihr denn so? ich hätte gerne ein color scheme was sowohl für die bash als auch für vim die gleichen farben verwendet
<dadrc> matzexh, solche Umfragen sind in #ubuntu-de-offtopic besser aufgehoben, da kriegst du wahrscheinlich mehr Antworten
<matzexh> dadrc, alles klar, mache ich
<matzexh> danke.
<ekevu> Hi, ich habe das Problem, dass ich mit meinem PC nach einem FritzBox-Update nicht mehr über die Box ins Internet gehen kann - vom Laptop aber klappt es und ich kann mich vom PC auch in ein anderes Wlan einwählen. Weiß jemand, wo ich noch suchen kann?
<dAnjou> ekevu: ich geh mal ein paar sachen durch, die nichts reparieren, aber vielleicht finden wir ja was. wie sind denn deine rechner mit der box verbunden?
#ubuntu-de 2013-06-10
<miup> Ich hatte die Frage schonmal im OT Channel gestellt, aber irgendwie kam dabei nichts raus. weshalb ichs hier nochmals versuchen möchte. Folgendes Problem: Mein Ubuntu-Server läuft wunderbar und stell mit apt-cacher-ng einen Proxy bei mir im LAN zu Verfügung. Der Server Selbst verwendet den auch per 127.0.0.1. Über apt-cacher-ng laufen auch noch diverse andere Geschichten (Debian Stable/Sid, Archlinux
<miup> etc.) Auch das läuft alles wunderbar. Nur wenn ich auf dem Server selbst per "apt-get update" die Paketlisten aktualisiere ladet er die Listen runter und dann geht es lange, sehr lange. Er braucht mindestens 4-5min um die einzulesen. Ich hab auch schon andere Mirror's verwendet, was aber nichts geändert hat, auch das der direkte "Weg" ohne über den apt-cache nicht. Das Herunterladen der Listen geht
<miup> schnell, aber das einlesen viel sehr lange. Abgesehen davon funktionieren Updates und installationen von Pakten ganz normal.
<miup> *Paketen
<geser> hmm, wie groß sind die Dateien in /var/cache/apt/?
<geser> die .bin-Dateien dort
<deem_> geser: auf welcher grundlage?
<deem> bei mir sind die dateien pkgcache.bin und srcpkgcache.bin jeweils 39mb groß
<miup> ich guck kurz nach
<miup> 39M     ./srcpkgcache.bin
<miup> 39M     ./pkgcache.bin
<miup> aus der Aussage von deem entnehme ich das dies normal ist
<geser> miup: ja, sind bei mir ähnlich groß. Damit bin ich erstmal ideenlos, warum es bei dir so lange dauert. War es mal schneller oder schon immer so langsam?
<miup> nein, war immer ziemlich schnell
<miup> sprich nach 10sec hats alles eingelesen
<geser> deem: einfach ein Versuch, die Ursache einzuschränken, da es ja kein Netzwerkproblem ist sondern die lokale Verarbeitung
<geser> miup: load und I/O auch im normalen Rahmen?
<miup> 0.01, 0.03, 0.05
<miup> und I/O ist in normalfall auf keiner Schnittstelle irgendwas
<xmfs> hi
<verdooft> hi
<xmfs> netstat zeigt mir stets eine verbindung von ubuntu geoip-provider zum cannonical-server an, welcher dienst startet dieses programm bzw. welches paket stellt es bereit, ich möchte diese verbindung nicht und google ist auch nicht sehr hilfreich
<verdooft> http://askubuntu.com/questions/135602/i-have-permanent-connections-to-canonical-servers-what-are-they-for-and-how-can
<kubine> Title: privacy - I have permanent connections to Canonical servers, what are they for and how can I turn them off? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<ppq> geoclue-ubuntu-geoip: Provide positioning for GeoClue via Ubuntu GeoIP services. GeoClue provides applications access to various geographical information sources using a D-Bus API or a C library.
<verdooft> dconf-edditor - com/ubuntu/geoip - geoip-url auf "" setzen.
<verdooft> -d
<verdooft> Oder: gsettings set com.ubuntu.geoip geoip-url ""
<ppq> indicator-datetime zieht das wohl als abhängigkeit mit rein
<verdooft> Macht das gleiche wohl.
<xmfs> Danke :-)
<alps> hi. brauch ich nen launchpad account um steam zu installieren?
<alps> gibts keine möglichkeit das über apt einzuspielen? möcht eigentlich garkein software-center benutzen
<ring0> alps, du brauchst keinen launchpad account für steam
<alps> ich klick auf buy... und dann kommt ubuntu single sign on
<alps> ring0: ?
<koegs> das ist die methodik des software-centers, du kannst aber auch das .deb-Paket von Valve selber nehmen
<ring0> alps, wirf mal einen blick hier rein: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Steam
<kubine> Title: Steam › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<alps> koegs: steam updatet sich dann ja selber geh ich von aus oder?
<koegs> ja
<alps> koegs: k
<alps> ring0: ich schau grundsätzlich ins wiki. da steht nichts von single sing on.
<ring0> alps, um im software center etwas kaufen zu können, auch für 0€ braucht man einen account: ubuntu single sign on
<alps> jau ziemlich dumm
<ring0> alps, wenn du dir, wie im wiki beschrieben allerdings das deb-paket direkt von valve holst, entfällt das
<alps> ring0: mach ich jetzt so
<ring0> alps, ganz logische sache. kaufen -> account nötig
<alps> 0€ > geschenkt? oO
<alps> keine kaufoption nötig...
<ring0> spar dir deine besserwisserei
<alps> wieso das is doch nur geschmack. mich nervts. dich nich. das wars.
<alps> hab folgendes problem nach einem wget http://repo.steampowered.com/steam/archive/precise/steam_latest.deb
<alps> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5751535/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<alps> soll ich jockey-common und curl nachinstallieren?
<beaver74> ja
<alps> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5751558/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<alps> nun passiert das 
<alps> 'apt-get -f install' with no packages? force install ohne packages?
<k1l_> ja
<ring0> jo, entweder du installierst jockey-common manuell oder nutzt apt-get -f install
<k1l_> das versucht dann die fehler zu korrigieren
<beaver74> alps, 'apt-get install curl jockey-common' wäre auch richtig gewesen, nicht 'install curl'
<alps> beaver74: das is schon richtig. alias ist gesetzt
<beaver74> alps, ahso, ok
<beaver74> alps, 'install' gibt es aber auch so, das weißt du?
<alps> beaver74: brauch man das?
<alps> is mir neu. was macht das?
<beaver74> alps, ich würde auf vorhandene Befehle kein alias setzen .. man install lesen ;)
<beaver74> alps, sollte man vor dem Anlegen prüfen
<alps> hab das mal von jemandem übernommen. dann änder ich den befehl halt in inst
<beaver74> jop
<alps> is sowieso kürzer
<beaver74> falls du kein iprint verwendest tut es auch ein i :)
<alps> das is mir zu hardcore.^^ wenigstens n paar buchstaben sollten es schon sein.
<alps> jut. steam update läuft erstmal.
<imox> hmm mit ner Vbox als thin client geht es aber wenn ich mit meinem pc versuche zu booten seh ich ganz kurz das ubuntu boot logo und dann das hier http://s1.directupload.net/images/130610/ikcvk7bm.jpg  jemand ne Idee was das sein könnte?
<koegs> imox: vorgeschichte?
<imox> hab nen ubuntu als LTSP server 
<imox> mit nem vbox image kann ich booten und mich anmelden. aber mit meinem pc nicht ;(
<koegs> mit LTSP kenn ich mich leider nicht wirklich aus
<jokrebel> imox: Wie muss man das verstehn? Der "wenn ich mit meinem pc versuche zu booten" ist ein Client übers Netzwerk an diesem Server? Und die VBox-Session startest Du lokal auf dem Server?
<imox> jokrebel: na wenn ich von meinem pc via Netzwerk boote ja genau pc mein client über Netzwerk an den server. und das vbox image ist auf meinem PC via Netzwerk an server
<imox> jokrebel: ne idee?
<jokrebel> imox: Habs immer noch nicht ganz kappiert. Du hast einen PC den Du entweder als Thin-Client nutzt oder anders bootest (mit welchem OS?) und da dann Virtualbox startest um nen Thin-Client zu virtualisieren?
<lx-berlin_> sorry, kann mir einer helfen bei einem eigenartigen Problem. Ich lade Dateien mit Composer im Terminal runter. Im Terminal sieht alles gut aus. Aber wenn ich den Ordner auf dem Desktop anklicke schliesst er sich sofort wieder. Das habe ich jetzt 3 mal probiert. Der Ordner lässt sich nicht anzeigen
<dAnjou> lx-berlin_: was is composer?
<lx-berlin_> so ein paketmanager für php
<lx-berlin_> jedenfalls lädt er ja alles runter
<lx-berlin_> nur der Ordner schliesst sich sofort wieder wenn ich ihn anklicke
<dAnjou> lx-berlin_: ein ls -l mal nach http://bpaste.net/ bitte
<kubine> Title: New Paste at spacepaste (at bpaste.net)
<dAnjou> warte
<dAnjou>  ls -la 
<lx-berlin_> wie ging denn das nochmal , die Ausgabe ins web umzuleiten...
<dadrc> |pastebinit
<lx-berlin_> danke :)
<lx-berlin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5752134/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<imox> jokrebel: ja genau 
<lx-berlin_> kam auch 2x eine Fehlermeldung von Ubuntu (12.10 64)
<lx-berlin_> aber jetzt kam die eigentlich nicht mehr
<lx-berlin_> in den letzten 3 Versuchen
<imox> jokrebel: kit virtual box mann ich booten mitn pc nicht
<jokrebel> imox: What? Das ist kein verständlicher Satz, sorry.
<lx-berlin_> das fenster stürzt sogar ab, wenn ich den Pfeil anklicke, der die Unterordner aufklappt
<dAnjou> lx-berlin_: welcher ordner is das?
<dAnjou> lx-berlin_: sieht jedenfalls alles normal aus
<lx-berlin_>  /home/lx/www/laravel . Diesen Ordner "laravel" legt er an, wenn man ausführt "composer create-project laravel/laravel"
<lx-berlin_> ja, im Terminal siehts ok aus
<lx-berlin_> ich dachte erst da gäbe es vielleicht ein Berechtigungsproblem und habe nach dem Download "chmod 777 /laravel -R" gemacht. hat aber nichts gebracht
<dAnjou> lx-berlin_: geh mal in www im terminal und führ dann "nautilus ." (den punkt nich vergessen)
<lx-berlin_> Das ist ja strange. Den Ordner "laravel" hatte ich schon in den Papierkorb verschoben. Also habe ich ihn da wieder rausgeholt und erstmal in /home/lx abgelegt. DORT konnte ich ihn auch öffnen. Also wieder in /home/lx/www verschoben. Jetzt gehts wieder nicht mehr
<lx-berlin_> In "Trash" selbst scheint er auch ok zu sein
<lx-berlin_> dass sich mein Fenster schliesst ist nur der Fall, wenn der Ordner in /www liegt. Wenn ich ihn irgendwo anders hinlege kann ich darin rumklicken
<beaver74> lx-berlin_, versuch mal einen anderen Dateimanager.. nur um zu sehen was passiert
<lx-berlin_> hab gerade mal das "nautilus ." probiert. Da kommen einige Meldungen
<dAnjou> lx-berlin_: und die rechte von www?
<beaver74> ahso, sorry, dachte das hättest schon
<dAnjou> lx-berlin_: ls -l /home/lx | grep www | pastebinit
<lx-berlin_> drwxrwxr-x 16 lx   lx     4096 Jun 10 18:28 www/
<lx-berlin_> nichts besonderes
<dAnjou> is www gemountet?
<dAnjou> oder ein ganz normaler ordner?
<lx-berlin_> ist ein ganz normaler ordner 
<dAnjou> hmm
<dAnjou> dann weiß ich auch nich mehr
<lx-berlin_> ich versuche mal nautilus . zu pasten
<dAnjou> hab auch keine zeit mehr
<dAnjou> jo
<lx-berlin_> danke !
<lx-berlin_> geht nicht.
<lx-berlin_> ** (nautilus:3428): WARNING **: Failed calling get_metadata: Traceback (most recent call last):
<lx-berlin_> mal schauen ob google mehr weiss
<dAnjou> die warnings sind egal
<dAnjou> sind errors oder fatals dabei?
<lx-berlin_> KeyError: '/home/lx/www/xy/bootstrap'
<lx-berlin_> "laravel/" habe ich mittlerweile in "xy/" umbenannt
<lx-berlin_> ich habe ne Idee. Ich mache den Download nochmal in "/Documents" und verschiebe dann alles in "www/" . Vielleicht gehts ja dann in "www/" , da wo es am Ende auch hin soll :)
<julezz> Hallo zusammen! Ich habe an meinem htpc eine Radeon HD 5450. Audio geht mit dem Videosignal übers hdmi Kabel an den htpc Alles funktioniert prima, jedoch bei Videostreams (nur bei Videostreams) knarzt es im Hintergrund nervig. Jemand eine Idee?
<julezz> Browser ist Chrome stable
<jokrebel> julezz: chrome? Nicht Chromium aus den Quellen? Wie wurde das installiert?
<julezz> hui...das weiß ich schon garnicht mehr so genau...ich glaube, es gibt ein ppa dafür
<UbuPhillup> julezz: kann es sein das du ihn einfach bei google runter geladen hast?
<julezz> nein, über das deb-Paket hab ich ihn definitiv nicht installiert...muss eigentlich das ppa sein
<mustard_> julezz, Welche Ubuntu Vertsion setzt du ein?
<mustard_> julezz, Welche Ubuntu Vertsion setzt du ein?
<julezz_> es ist ein Ubuntu 12.04 und mit dem Firefox gibt's kein Probleme bei Streams ... würde mich interessieren, woran das liegen könnte
<mustard_> Liegt vielleicht an den codecs. Hast du es schon mit Chromium versucht? Für Chromium gibt es extra noch Multimedia-Codecs. Siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Chromium#Installation
<kubine> Title: Chromium › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mustard_> Ich benutze selber auch Chromium. Ich schaue oft Videos auf YouTube an und habe dabei nicht das Problem.
<julezz_> Wie schaut's mit der ARD-Mediathek aus?
<mustard_> julezz_, ob ich da auch ein Audio Problem habe?
<julezz_> jap, wahrscheinlich jedoch nicht...und hast du auch Audioausgabe via hdmi mit ner AMD-Karte?
<mustard_> Nein, das habe ich nicht! 
<mustard_> Vielleicht liegt es an PulseAudio
<julezz_> es scheint am chrome zu liegen...chromium und firefox machen keine probleme...dann kommt er wieder weg :P
<mustard_> :D
<julezz_> jetzt hab ich aber noch ein Problem: und zwar startet der Rechner IMMER standardmäßig mit englischem Keyboard-Layout. Ich hab schon alles versucht, was ich dazu finden konnte, aber ich bekomme es nicht gebacken, ich muss beim start immer diesen Befehl ausführen, damit es klappt: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<julezz_> das haue ich mit ein paar mal "enter" durch und dann ist "deutsch" korrekt eingestellt
<julezz_> hab deutsch auch schon in den bootparametern für den kernel eingetragen 
<julezz_> also in /etc/default/grub folgendes: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="locale=de_DE bootkbd=de console-setup/layoutcode=de"
<imox> jokrebel: sorry war vorhin weg. Also ich hab ein PC und nen Server ;) Wenn ich vom PC übers netzwerk boote holt der sich die IP etc. vom Server und bootet und da bekomm ich das bild. wenn das mit ner VM in virtual mache funktioniert das boote. ist warscheinlich ne einstellung im bios oder so hab aber schon gesucht und nichts gefunden 
<imox> http://s1.directupload.net/images/130610/ikcvk7bm.jpg hier noch mal das bild. vielleicht hat ja sonst noch jemand ne idee was das problem sein könnte? also das tritt auf wenn ich mti meinem pc via netzwerk boot auf vom LTSP server booten will 
<xubuntu973> halo zusammen lade grad neu xubuntu 12.10
<xubuntu973> hatte als Root problem mit festgefrorenen Bildschirm Inhalten, alsGast nicht, komisch?, Na ja mit der Neuinstallation wird das wohl passe sein
<Rochvellon> als root oder meinst du als benutzer? Und wenn du schon beim gastzugang diese probleme nicht mehr hast, brauchst du nur einen neuen Benutzer anlegen oder die einstellungen im profil löschen, denn dort wird dann der wurm drinnen sein.
<imox> so hab jetzt noch was gefunden beim booten http://s7.directupload.net/images/130610/jvlkgc4q.jpg
<imox> frage ist nur warum das nicht geht? direkt am anfang bekommt der ja ne ip und so und bootet ja auch und dann kackt er ab 
<bekks> imox: Dein Bootimage enthält keine/falsche Treiber für die Netzwerkkarten. Oder du hat das Netzwerk in dem Image falsch konfiguriert.
<destiny> Warum funktioniert mein Shortcut plötzlich nicht mehr, um zwischen den Arbeitsflächen unter Unity zu wechseln? Ging doch immer mit Strg + Alt + Pfeiltaste. Einer einen Vorschlag?
<brainwash> destiny: Sind denn mehrere Arbeitsflächen vorhanden, zwischen denen man wechseln könnte?
<k1l_> brainwash: jo, das würde ich auch erstmal testen. am einfachsten ab 13.04 mit dem unity-tweak-tool
<destiny> brainwash: ja sind vorhanden, also standard vier belassen und ich kann auch mit der maus dort hinswitchen über das symbol im unity "dock"
<destiny> brainwash: und die shortcuts sind auch gesetzt in den einstellungen, komisch
<brainwash> das ist in der tat seltsam
<brainwash> funktionieren denn die anderen (compiz-spezifischen?) shortcuts noch?
<destiny> brainwash: super + s geht um zur übersicht zu gelangen. andere nutze ich sonst nicht. aber das ist unter unity generell immer schon buggy gewesen und auch bekannt soweit ich weiß. zB nutze ich mit der maus sehr oft die hotcorner um die übersicht anzeigen zu lassen oder alle fenster. manchmal muss ich das beim start wieder neu setzen und manchmal läuft es auch über mehrere neustarts hinweg. *weird*
<brainwash> kenne unity/compiz leider nicht gut genug, um den sachverhalt erklären zu können
<destiny> brainwash: danke schon mal für die hilfe, werde mal versuchen einen anderen shortcut zu vergeben. hab die tage auch gnome angetestet, was mir auch ganz gut gefällt. von daher kein größeres problem :D
<brainwash> eventuell testweise einen neuen benutzer anlegen und das ganze nochmal überprüfen
<destiny> brainwash: ah guter tipp
#ubuntu-de 2013-06-11
<Harald523> All, was empfehlt ihr denn mal zum DVD rippen?
<dadrc> handbrake
<Harald523> dadrc, synaptic meldet, dass da Abhängigkeiten nicht aufgelöst werden können
<Harald523> dadrc, "Hängt ab von: libwebkitgtk-1.0-0, aber es wird nicht installiert"
<Harald523> (ich hab Xubuntu)
<dadrc> Welches PPA benutzt du denn?
<Harald523> dadrc, was ist ein PPA?
<dadrc> Woher installierst du Handbrake denn? In den normalen Quellen ist das nicht drin.
<Harald523> dadrc, ich hab das wort 'handbrake' einfach in das Synaptic Suchfeld eingetippt und da kamen zwei zur Auswahl, einmal Kommandozeile - einmal GTK-Version
<Harald523> "This version of handbrake has been modified for inclusion in Debian.
<dadrc> Seltsam, kannst du mir mal bitte die Ausgabe von dem Befehl `apt-cache policy handbrake-gtk` zeigen?
<Harald523> It does neither support audio encoding to AAC via faac nor MP4 format
<Harald523> muxing via libmp4v2, it falls back to the MKV format instead."
<dadrc> Bitte als Pastebin.
<Harald523> dadrc, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414987/
<kubine> Title: Handbrake › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5754147/ :P
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Harald523, hast du ein 64- oder ein 32-Bit-System?
<Harald523> dadrc, 64
<dadrc> Dann würd ich dir dazu raten, die Handbrake-Version aus dem PPA zu nehmen.
<dadrc> ppa:stebbins/handbrake-releases zu den Paketquellen hinzufügen, Liste aktualisieren, dann nochmal versuchen, handbrake-gtk zu installieren.
<stevieh> hmm... wieso hab ich das gefühl,. dass mein ubuntu seit dem update auf roaring alle pakete doppelt installiert? die 32bit und die 64bit variante?
<dadrc> Weil multiarch
<stevieh> ist das was neues?
<dadrc> Seit irgendwann dann so ist es standardmäßig aktiv
<bullgard4> stevieh: Aus meiner Sicht ist das ein neues (Übergangs-)Stadium.
<stevieh> der übergang zu 32 bit? ;-)
<apollo13> stevieh: hast du skype installiert…
<stevieh> yep
<apollo13> bullgard4: weder neu noch übergang
<apollo13> stevieh: skype ist 32 bit, braucht ergo 32 bit pakete von allem möglichen
<apollo13> früher gab es halt ia32-libs wo alles in einem paket ist, jetzt kannst du gezielt einzelne pakete in 32 bit installieren
<stevieh> ah, I see.
<stevieh> macht ja auch sinn.
<apollo13> im synaptic gibts nen schalter dass er dir alle pakete einer architektur anzeigt
<bullgard4> stevieh: Es ist meine Überzeugung, daß bei späteren Releases die Pakete sowohl für die 32- als auch die 64-bit-Architektur verwendet werden können.
<apollo13> sollten nicht (soooo) viele sein
<Harald523> dadrc, ich hab das jetzt im Synaptic zu den paketquellen hinzugefügt, was meinst du mit Liste aktualisieren?
<apollo13> bullgard4: klar, das sind die ganz normalen 32 bit pakete, aber das geht schon länger als raring
<dadrc> Harald523, die Paketliste neu laden
<apollo13> bullgard4: so neu im sinne von seit 2011 :þ
<Harald523> dadrc, ah da ist ja extra ein Button oben links in der Ecke <klick>
<dadrc> Jep, der.
<Harald523> dadrc, er hat ein paar nicht gefunden. Aber keine von Handbrake sind betroffen glaub ich
<dadrc> Na dann, installier mal.
<Harald523> dadrc, er will x Millionen Anwendungen entfernen und irgendwelche andere Ausführungen dafür installieren!
<dadrc> Damit kann ich jetzt nicht so richtig viel anfangen
<dadrc> Mach das mal bitte auf 'ner Konsole: `sudo apt-get install handbrake-gtk`
<dadrc> Und zeig uns die Ausgabe wieder als Pastebin, bevor du was bestätigst.
<Harald523> ich kann auch die synaptic ausgabe pasten
<Harald523> oder nicht? aber ok
<Harald523> dadrc, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414992/
<kubine> Title: handbrake2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Der entfernt keine Pakete
<dadrc> Kannst du so machen
<koegs> Harald523: er möchte nur zusätzliche pakete installieren und empfiehlt dir nicht mehr benötigte pakete zu entfernen
<Harald523> dadrc, koegs aber bei Synaptic waren bei den zu entfernenden Paketen auch Audacity und Cheese!
<Harald523> und ganzganz viele andere.
<Harald523> und er wollte viel mehr neue Pakete installieren.
<Harald523> und alles i386 Pakete...
<koegs> wer will schon synaptic :D
<dadrc> Also, das, was apt-get da vorschlägt, ist durchaus sinnvoll. 
<dadrc> Aber zeig mal irgendwie, was synaptic vorhat.
<Harald523> dadrc, ich hab die apt-get-Geschichte schon ausgelöst und kann Synaptic daher grad nicht wieder starten...
<apollo13> je mehr i386 pakete entfernt desto besser im normalfall…
<apollo13> die waren anfangs noch teilweise etwas komisch gepackaged
<apollo13> also einfach lesen ob das sinn macht und dann entscheiden
<Harald523> apollo13, aber er wollte ja NEUE i386 Pakete DAZU installieren
<apollo13> dann hast du wohl versucht irgendwas als 32 bit paket zu installieren :þ
<k1l> also apt sieht doch gut aus
<Harald523> ah handbrake geht jetzt
<dadrc> Das ist doch schon mal was.
<apricot2> 12.04 meldet beim Start einen Systemfehler. Ich she u.a. "veraltete Paketversionen" Liste mit mind.20 libs. Wo  (Log-File)kann ich das als ASCII-Text finden zum nachinstallieren?
<k1l> apricot2: dmesg oder syslog
<apricot2> danke
<apricot2> k1l, weder in dmesg noch in sysutils finde ich z.B. den Hinweis auf z.B. 'coreutils' oder 'initram-fs' Ich kann den 'Fehlerbericht zwar senden, aber nicht kopieren. Wo steht dieser Fehlerbericht?
<k1l> syslog, nicht sysutils
<apricot2> sorry, hatte mich verschrieben sollte hier auch heißen: syslog
<apollo13> k1l: sicher wegen syslog und nicht aport?
<apricot2> habe i dmesg und syslog gesucht
<k1l> apollo13: es ging anfangs um die errormeldungen beim booten
<apollo13> ah
<apricot2> ok - hab die log-Dateien gefunden in /var/crash.  Da steht auch: "Sie haben einige veraltete Paketversionen installiert. Bitte aktualisieren Sie die folgenen Pakete und prüfen Sie, ob das Problem danach noch auftritt:" - reicht da ein 'apt-get update + apt-get upgrade' oder kann da evtl. noch mehr kaputt gehen - hatte öfters Probleme mit Grafiktreibern/xinerama
<apricot2> oder apt-get install lib1,lib2,proc3 ...
<pr0j3ctx> hi
<verdooft> hi
<bekks> hi
<Rob11> Kann mir jemand einen ftp server empfehlen? vsftpd nervt irgendwie mit der Userverwaltung. Gibt es da etwas besseres?
<bekks> vsftpd.
<bekks> Das ist quasi "der" Standard.
<dadrc> gibt sonst noch proftp und bulletproof, aber die machen auch nicht mehr Spaß.
<Rob11> bekks: warum muss das eigentlich so kompliziert sein mit der Userverwaltung? Warum müssen ftp User gleichzeitig auch Systemuser sein, die man dann wieder aussperren muss?
<bekks> Rob11: Weil ein ftp-Zugriff nunmal ein Systemzugriff ist.
<koegs> http://howto.gumph.org/content/setup-virtual-users-and-directories-in-vsftpd/
<kubine> Title: Setup Virtual Users and Directories in VSFTPD (at howto.gumph.org)
<bekks> Deswegen kann vsftpd ja auch virtualk user maps.
<Rob11> bekks, koegs, danke. Finde trotzdem, dass sowas einfacher gehen sollte. Da kann man als unerfahrener User das System unabsichtlich viel zu weit öffnen. Was soll's... :)
<bekks> Wer nicht weiss was er da tut, sollte dringend die Finger von FTP lassen.
<koegs> eben!
<koegs> und nur fürs protokoll, hab zuletzt auch mit pure-ftpd gute erfahrungen gemacht
<swed1> Hallo, welches Programm kann man empfehlen um Mailinglisten zu lesen?
<dAnjou> swed1: gar keins
<bekks> swed1: Einen Mailclient.
<koegs> a) das web-archive der gleichen mailingsliste oder falls nicht existent b) ein Mailprogramm :)
<dAnjou> swed1: oder das mailprogramm deines vertrauens
<UbuPhillup> swed1: es geht eigentlich jedes mailprogramm einigermaßen
<swed1> okay, welcher mailclient ist da zu empfehlen, ich muss gestehen ich hab unter ubuntu noch nie einen benutzt
<bekks> Jeder. 
<bekks> Es gibt gefühlt eine Million davon, und thunderbird ist iirc vorinstalliert.
<dAnjou> swed1: was benutzt du denn zum mails lesen?
<martin__> guten tag 
<UbuPhillup> hi martin__ 
<verdooft> hi
<martin__> bin ich richtig hier im deutschen ubuntu hilfs chat ?
<dAnjou> martin__: topic mal lesen
<verdooft> Ja.
<martin__> bin Neuling 
<martin__> ok
<swed1> dAnjou, ich benutz ne weboberfläche, aber thunderbird ist installiert
<martin__> habe ich wenigstens das schon mal geschafft ^
<dAnjou> swed1: google zufällig?
<dAnjou> martin__: nur so, zum schwatzen haben wir #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<martin__> ok thx 
<martin__> aber bin eigentlich hier weil ich eine frage habe 
<dadrc> Immer her damit :)
<martin__> Es geht um meine Grafikkarte
<martin__> Also um die Treiber. Habe jetzt drauf Ubuntu 13.04 und habe eine 540m von Nvidia und im seystem erkennt er nur den Intel Sandy Bridge Treiber aber die 540m nicht auch nicht mit bumblebee
<martin__> und meine frage ist, soll ich das so lassen ??
<dadrc> Willst du die nvidia-Karte denn benutzen oder reicht dir die IGP?
<martin__> ne will dann sobald ich mich eingelebt habe und tiefer in der materie von ubuntu eingetaucht bin in richtung wine und spiele 
<bekks> martin__: "Ne" zu was?
<martin__> deswegen glaube ich schon das ich die karte brauchen werde 
<martin__> sry nicht ne
<bekks> martin__: Welche der beiden?
<martin__> also würde gerne schon die karte richtig zu laufen kriegen 
<bekks> martin__: Welche der beiden?
<martin__> 540m
<martin__> die intel läuft schon 
<UbuPhillup> martin__: wo her weißt du das die 540m nicht lauft?
<martin__> das weiss ich leider nicht aber ich vermute es da das system sie nirgends anzeigt überall steht nur intel sandy bridge
<martin__> glxpheres
<martin__> da habe ich mal reingeschaut
<martin__> läuft aber ich weiss nicht ob 60 frames gut sind oder später zum problem werden könnten 
<bekks> Mehr kann dein Auge sowieso nicht auflösen. :)
<bekks> Also nicht wesentlich mehr.
<martin__> ja gut ist mir klar aber gehen wir mal davon aus ich installiere mir per Wine ein Spiel da wirds doch mit der Intel nicht reichen oder ?
<bekks> Wieso nicht?
<martin__> ja weil sie für bestimmte spiele zu schwach sein könnte 
<bekks> Das wird sie immer sein.
<martin__> und dann müsste ich eh auf die 540m 
<bekks> Deswegen ist die Grafikkartenindustrie so lukrativ.
<UbuPhillup> martin__: mit »lspci -nnk | grep -i VGA -A2« kannst nach der Grafikkarte gucken
<martin__> und deswegen mache ich das lieber von vorne rein und gehe auf die 540m
<martin__> mom prüfe
<martin__> ok gut 
<martin__> werden beide angezeigt
<UbuPhillup> martin__: Kernel driver in use: müste da irgendwo zu der 540m stehen oder?
<bekks> lspci -k
<UbuPhillup> bekks: hmm was bringt mir das mehr?
<martin__> kernel driver in use:i915 steht oben bei der intel und unten kernel driver in use: nouveau bei der 540m
<UbuPhillup> martin__: wenn ich mich da nicht irre müste die 540m schon laufen
<martin__> ok
<bekks> Das KErnelmodulk ist geladen.
<dadrc> Kein Binärtreiber installiert, also kein Bumblebee, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Ließe sich aber ändern...
<bekks> Schalte die IGP halt im BIOS ab und benutz die Nvidia.
<martin__> ok 
<martin__> unter welcher option finde ich das im bios ??
<martin__> wenn das überhaupt geht bei meinem laptop 
<bekks> Wir wissen nicht mal welche HW du hast - daher können wir Dir das nicht sagen.
<UbuPhillup> martin__: du must ja, solange es keine Probleme gibt, nichts an den Einstellungen ändern
<martin__> ok ja das stimmt 
<martin__> was läuft sollte mann nicht kaputt machen hehe
<martin__> danke für eure hilfe 
<erkules> hiho ich habe hier ein packet, welches init nutzt. Nun habe ich mir ein upstart-script geschrieben. Wie bekomme ich es denn am besten hin, dass ich dieses anstelle des paket-inits nutze? Das paket-init durch diesen upstart wrapper ersetzen?
<dadrc> dafür ist der da, ja
<dadrc> üblicherweise klappt das gut
<erkules> supi, musste mich beruhigen.
<Harald523> dadrc, Thema DVDs rippen noch mal, wie knackt man denn unter Linux den Kopierschutz am besten?
<Harald523> dadrc, momentan behelfe ich mich mit dem uralten Smartripper auf nem uralten Laptop unter XP, aber das daaaaaauert und mein niegelnagelneuer Quadcore, der das alles in Bruchteilen könnte, idlet unter Ubuntu vor sich her
<dadrc> Brauchst libdvdcss2 aus medibuntu
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Medibuntu
<kubine> Title: Medibuntu › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<verdooft> Virtuelle Maschine mit Windows tut's auch, ist auf dem Quad auch schnell dann.
<martin_> servus
<martin_> ich weiss das die frage hier nicht reinpasst aber kennt sich hier jemand mit aircrack aus ?? geht darum will herrausfinden ob jemand in meinem wlan ist ??
<Harald523> verdooft über die VM müssen wir gelegentlich noch mal sprechen, die versuch ich schon seit monaten zu installieren
<martin_> ???
<Harald523> dadrc,  auf der Wikiseite steht "deb http://de.packages.medibuntu.org/ raring free non-free" aber im Terminal kommt "Der Befehl »deb« wurde nicht gefunden, meinten Sie vielleicht:" und eine Liste mit Alternativbefehlen
<kubine> Title: Medibuntu -- Medibuntu packages (at de.packages.medibuntu.org)
<dadrc> Harald523, da steht nicht, dass das ein Terminalbefehl ist
<dadrc> Tipp: Es ist keiner :)
<Harald523> dadrc, sondern?
<dadrc> Ein Eintrag in einer Paketliste
<verdooft> Harald523, ich nehme Vmware, da ist neulich aber das ganze Kubuntu eingefroren, als in der Win VM Updates gezogen wurden, womöglich steige ich auf Virtualbox um, allerdings finde ich's da schon umständlich, für die Gasterweiterungen abgesichert zu starten.
<dadrc> Am besten einfach einfach so: `echo "deb http://de.packages.medibuntu.org/ raring free non-free" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list`
<kubine> Title: Medibuntu -- Medibuntu packages (at de.packages.medibuntu.org)
<Harald523> dadrc, ich dachte, das wär eine Paketquelle. Ist auf der Wikiseite ja auch so bezeichnet. Lies sich aber unter Synaptic nicht als Paketquelle hinzufügen
<martin_> keiner hier der sich mit aircrack auskennt ??
<verdooft> Harald523: laut meiner Protokolldatei war's bei mir so erfolgreich: sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list
<verdooft> Hab' auch Raring.
<dadrc> Das geht auch mit synaptic.
<verdooft> Klar.
<verdooft> Ich komme von Windows und mag das Terminal. :-D
<dadrc> martin_, frag mal die Jungs in #aircrack-ng
<dadrc> Die wissen sowas im Allgemeinen besser als wir.
<martin_> ohh ok thx
<Harald523> ok ich konnte jetzt libdvdcss2 per Synaptic installieren
<Harald523> Wie lese ich denn jetzt die DVDs konkret aus, kann man jetzt die DVD-Dateien einfach mit dem Thunar auf die Festplatte ziehen oder was?
<dadrc> Dafür hast du neulich handbrake installiert.
<dadrc> Nimm das.
<martin_> wieso komm ich da nicht rein ??
<Harald523> dadrc,  aber das handbrake will sofort transcodieren, ich glaub zu diesem Zeitpunkt würd ich gern lieber ersma einfach nur auslesen, geht das auch?
<dadrc> Du willst einfach images machen? Der linux way wär wohl dd, ansonsten halt das Brennprogramm deiner Wahl
<dadrc> Oder dvdbackup
<dadrc> Klingt zumindest passend =)
<Harald523> dadrc, ich hau grad sämtliche Medien auf eine 3TB-Platte, die dann an den hardware Mediaplayer kommt
<Harald523> dadrc, die seinerzeit unter Windows gerippten und gebrannten DVDs konnte ich halt einfach in nen Ordner auf der Platte kopieren
<Harald523> ah er tut's, gigantisch
<Harald523> verdooft, ich hatte seinerzeit es dann mal mit virtubox probiert, aber beim Versuch, dadrauf ein XP zu installieren, ist immer ide komplette Maschine abgestürzt.
<verdooft> War bei mir neulich mit Vmware, allerdings ist da auch ausgelastet gewesen, glaub die Updates fr Net 4.5 wurden installiert. Hostlinux eingefroren und sogar ein automatischer Neustart kam. Hoffe das ist kein Hardwareproblem, Harald523.
<verdooft> Die Tage davor hab ich mit Mandelbulber stundenlang BIlder geendert, 100% CPU Last, da passierte sowas nicht.
<verdooft> *gerendert
<Harald523> verdooft mit "komplette maschine" meinte ich ebenfalls den ganzen Rechner, nicht nur die virtual machine ;-)
<Harald523> <BIFF> Neustart
<verdooft> Ok, hab ich auch so verstanden. :)
<Harald523> unfassbar es geht!
<Harald523> I'm loving it
<Harald523> aber selbst der Quadcore braucht pro DVD ne geschlagene Viertelstunde
<beaver74> Harald523, ist die Anwendung denn multithreaded? Und ausgelesen müssen die Daten ja auch :)
<Harald523> beaver74, es geht jetzt ganz normal mit Thunar
<beaver74> Harald523, da wird aber auch etwas gestartet das multithread fähig sein müsste
<imox> jokrebel: http://s14.directupload.net/images/130611/dhbw7d5v.jpg  so das hab ich gestern noch beim booten vom cient gesehen. hast du ne idee was das sein kann? klar der hat kein device aber warum und was soll ich machen ;) ?
<jokrebel> das war das mit dem Thin-Client welcher mit Ubuntu gebootet per PXE einen virtuellen Thin-Klient booten, aber nicht mehr direkt bei booten, oder?
<imox> jokrebel: ja genau
<jokrebel> imox: Hat sich an der Netzwerkkarte was verändert? (zB. andere eingebaut). Stimmen die Einstellungen bezüglich PXE-Boot im BIOS noch?
<imox> also ne mit nem virutellen client gehts ja, aber nicht mit dem pc
<imox> jokrebel: keine ahnung ich versuche es das erste mal. aber die einstellen werden schon stimmen weil der doch eine ip bekommt und dann richtig bootet
<imox> es erschein ja auch das bootlogo und so und das bild ist vom bootvorgang und dann bricht der halt beim booten ab und das andere von gstern kommt
<jokrebel> imox: wenn er sein Betriebssystem beim booten bereits über die LAN-Schnittstelle bekommen soll muss dass das BIOS natürlich zulassen. Wenn Du das in einer VM machst hat das Betreibssystem darunter ja die Netzwerkverbindung bereitgestellt. Da ist schon ein unterschied.
<imox> jokrebel: hab ich doch gar nicht bestritten ich wollte nur sagen das es mit ner vm geht und mitn pc nicht ;) 
<imox> hast du nu ne idee was es sein könnte ;) ? 
<imox> oder hat sonst vielleicht jemand eine idee?
<jokrebel> imox: Woran machst Du eigentlich fest, dass er eine IP bekommt und auch die nötigen Informationen über das zu bootende Image?
<Harald523> hat jemand ne Ahnung woher diese feinen querstreifen kommen, beim Abspielen von DVDs mit VLC? Sieht man hauptsächlich beim Hochskalieren
<imox> jokrebel: weil das am anfang angezeigt wird. warte ich mach dir mal ein video 
<imox> jokrebel: bin gleich wieder da
<stevieh> Harald523: treppen? Interlacing?
<Harald523> stevieh, interlacing, das war's
<xmfs> hi
<verdooft> hi
<imox> jokrebel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KQcrGFEKic&feature=youtu.be
<kubine> Title: IMG 0534 - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<POVaddct> hat jemand erfolgreich die marvell usb-wlan-karte usb8797 im einsatz? der treiber mwifiex_usb funktioniert bei mir mit networkmanager gar nicht und zu fuss mit wpa_supplicant genau einmal...
<sdx23> POVaddct: klingt kaputt. Mal bei launchpad nach Bugreports geschaut? Bzw. allgemein nach der USB-ID gegoogelt?
<POVaddct> sdx23: ja, da findet man leider nichts. niemand scheint diese hardware zu haben. ich habs auch nur in einem testgeraet (microsoft surface pro).
<POVaddct> sdx23: auf dem teil bootet das 13.04 livesystem soweit okay, aber die wlan-karte (intern, marvell usb) macht halt zicken.
<POVaddct> sdx23: lustigerweise wechselt die usb-id nach dem firmware-laden. scheint bei dieser karte aber normal zu sein. das device disconnected vom usb und kommt nach kurzer zeit mit anderer usb-id wieder.
<sdx23> POVaddct: http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/MWIFIEX_USB.html Aber dann erstell doch mal nen Bugreport, ggf. auch gegen Upstream. Bzw. sieh nach, ob die aktuelle Version aus dem vanilla Kernel tut.
<kubine> Title: Linux Kernel Driver DataBase: CONFIG_MWIFIEX_USB: Marvell WiFi-Ex Driver for USB8797 (at cateee.net)
<POVaddct> sdx23: id ohne firmware: 1286:2043, id mit firmware 1286:2044. beide ids sind im kernelmodul mwifiex_usb hinterlegt.
<jokrebel> imox: 192.168.178 richt stark nach FritzBox 
<POVaddct> kubine: das ist der treiber
<POVaddct> kubine: diese catee-seiten sind eh nur automatisch erzeugt aus kernelsourcen
<jokrebel> imox: Hast Du vielleicht 2 DHCP-Server am laufen?
<POVaddct> die offizielle linux-wireless-page hat zu diesem treiber (bis auf seine existenz) auch genau keine info: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/mwifiex
<kubine> Title: mwifiex - Linux Wireless (at wireless.kernel.org)
<POVaddct> ziemlich duerftig fuer einen mainline-treiber
<POVaddct> kubine: danke, die seite kenne ich laengst :)
<POVaddct> kubine: vergleich das mal mit infos zu den anderen mainline-treibern, z.b. zd1211rw: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/zd1211rw
<kubine> POVaddct: öhm, ich bin nur ein Bot ;)
<POVaddct> kubine: i see
<sdx23> POVaddct: zum Thema "auf Launchpad ist nichts": Bugreport samt Patch https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1165938 
<kubine> Title: Bug #1165938 “Marvell 88W8797 (Surface Pro) wifi does not work” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<POVaddct> sdx23: wow, hatte ich bisher nicht gefunden
<POVaddct> sdx23: den patch werde ich morgen mal gegen einen vanilla 3.9.4 testen
<imox> jokrebel: nein hab keine FB hatte nur vorher immer welche und bin den bereich so gewöhnt ;) es ist defintiv nur ein DHCP Server am laufen. 
<koegs> imox: der LTSP-Server fungiert auch als DHCP, hat dein Router auch eine DHCP-Funktion?
<imox> koegs: ja hat er die hab ich ausgemacht
<bekks> imox: Dann passt deine config nicht, sprich: die Netzwerkkonfiguration im Image.
<bekks> imox: Prüf halt - wie gestern - ob alle notwendigen Treibe im Image vorhanden sind.
<imox> ja das weiß ich das der ach als DHCP fungiert hab den ja auch so konfiguriert
<imox> bekks: was soll ich prüfen? wenn ich mit ner VM als thin client boote geht alles 
<bekks> Dann hat die VM andere virtuelle HW als deine Thinclients.
<bekks> Und was du testen/prüfen solltest, habe ich vorhin und auch gestern schon gesagt.
<imox> bekks: dann sorry sags mir bitte noch mal. 
<imox> bekks:  dann hab ichs gestern nicht gesehen
<bekks> 0611 201533 < bekks> imox: Dann passt deine config nicht, sprich: die Netzwerkkonfiguration im Image.
<bekks> 0611 201603 < bekks> imox: Prüf halt - wie gestern - ob alle notwendigen Treibe im Image vorhanden sind.
<bekks> Gerade ebven hast du es wohl auch wieder nicht gesehen, was?
<imox> bekks: welches image? ich boote mit dem pc via netzwerk. 
<bekks> Und wovon - von einer Tüte Toast? Nein, natürlich von einem Linux Image - per Netzwerk.
<imox> und wo welches image? ich hab edubuntu mit nem ltsp server installiert. hab die config angepasst und das wars
<Harald523> Kommen wir zu etwas völlig anderem: DVDs rippen. Hatten wir ja lange nicht ;-)
<bekks> imox: Dann lies Dich ein, wie ein LTSP funktioniert, und wovon ein LTSP die Clients booted.
<imox> bekks: ich hab das wiki gelesen da steht nichts
<Harald523> Es gibt da ja diese - ich kenn den Fachbegriff nicht mehr genau, hieß das User restrictions? Wo man bei manchen DVDs im Player nicht einfach vorspulen kann, wenn die Raubkopierer-Nervbotschaft kommt und all so was 
<bekks> Dann lies die LTSP Dokumentation.
<Harald523> oder nicht einfach so die Audiosprache umschalten, sondern nur übers Navigationsmenü...
<imox> bekks: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTSP/Installation_ab_Oneiric
<imox> hab ich
<kubine> Title: Installation ab Oneiric › LTSP › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> imox: Das ist das Wiki. Nicht die LTSP Dokumentation.
<Harald523> Damals unter Windows hatte ich ein super kleines Programm, FreeDVD.exe, das hat diese ganzen Sperren einfach weggemacht, dazu RC, Macrovision und alles... gibts das auch unter Linux?
<bekks> imox: Finde heraus, wovon ein LTSP booted.
<ring0> Harald523, das könnte interessant sein: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Video-DVD_kopieren
<kubine> Title: Video-DVD kopieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<imox> bekks: gibts nciht auch nen mini image oder so was ich auf nen stick installieren kann was ich am client booten kann damit ich sone probs nicht habe?
<bekks> imox: Das steht in der LTSP Dokumentation.
<martin__> guten abend 
<imox> bekks: in der? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP#LTSP-Specific_Configurations
<kubine> Title: UbuntuLTSP - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> imox: Nein. In der LTSP Dokumentation. Nicht in der Ubuntu-wasauchimmer-Dokumentation.
<imox> bekks: dann schick mir doch einfach nen link es gibt doch nicht DIE LTSP-Doku
<bekks> Es gibt sie. Ich gucke sie gerade an. 
<bekks> Und ich habe sie in 10s gefunden, durch google.
<ring0> ltspedia?
<imox> http://wiki.ltsp.org/wiki/Configuration#ltsp-build-client.conf
<kubine> Title: Configuration - LTSPedia (at wiki.ltsp.org)
<imox> bekks: :-P
<Harald523> JETZT hab ich's !!1 UOPs hießen diese verdammten Sperren! User operation prohibition!
<Harald523> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User_operation_prohibition
<kubine> Title: User operation prohibition - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<apollo13> manche leute haben sorgen
<Harald523> apollo13, wenn man ein programm finden will, das die wegmacht, hilft es, die korrekte Bezeichnung zu wissen
<imox> bekks: dann muss ich das image den clients anpassen oder wie? 
<apollo13> vlc :þ
<Harald523> apollo13, das kann die nicht wegmachen, das ignoriert die höchstens beim Abspielen.
<apollo13> Harald523: reicht doch
<Harald523> apollo13, alternativ kannst du mir helfen, endlich das Windows XP auf die Virtubox zu installieren ohne dass das Xubuntu explodiert
<Harald523> apollo13, keineswegs, weil der UBuntu Rechner hängt nicht an dem 50er Plasma, und überhaupt geht es ums Prinzip.
<apollo13> warum sollte ich windows installieren helfen wollen :þ
<apollo13> das geht schonmal aus prinzip nicht
<ring0> raupkopie-hilfe ist auch nicht sooo gern gesehn
<apollo13> ring0: ne raubkopie hat die dinger eh nicht drin *scnr*
<POVaddct> Harald523: was du willst erfordert aenderungen an der firmware/hardware deines dvd-players. bedank dich bei der contentmafia fuer diesen dreck.
<Harald523> POVaddct, keineswegs, wie gesagt, es gab da schon vor Jahren ein winzigkleines unkompliziertes Windowsprogramm, das macht die UOPS einfach aus den auf die Festplatte kopierten DVD-Dateien raus.
<Harald523> Freedvd.exe
<POVaddct> Harald523: die contentmafia will dir eben auch die privatkopie verbieten
<Harald523> ring0, und es gibt keine Raubkopien, das ist Kampfrhetorik der Contentmafia
<ring0> Harald523, hier ist ubuntu-support
<koegs> so und jetzt lassen wir das ganze Offtopic-Gequatsche mal draussen, danke!
<Harald523> ring0 DU hast mit der Kampfrhetorik angefangen 8-P
<ring0> Harald523, was ein quatsch
<POVaddct> Harald523: unterm strich: da sich niemand gemeldet hat, wird hier niemandem ein entsprechendes linuxtool fuer diesen zweck bekannt sein
<bekks> imox: Ja, du musst - selbstverständlich - das Image an die Clients anpassen.
<imox> hmmm und wenn ich verschiedene clients habe? 
<ring0> brauchst du verschiedene images
<imox> bekks: kannst du mir clients empfehlen? 
<bekks> Kommt darauf an, was sie können sollen, und was du damit tun willst.
<bekks> Und hatr auch nichts mit Ubuntu im Speziellen zu tun.
<imox> nichts aufwendiges, soll der tuxshop drauf laufen und openoffice ^^
<bekks> Dann taugen die Clients die du hast.
<imox> hab keine 
<bekks> Deswegen hast du ja auch einen LTSP Server, ist klar.
<imox> ich bin grad nur am ausprobieren ;) 
<imox> hab nen raspberry 
<imox> funst aber bisschen lahm 
<POVaddct> imox: wie willst du ltsp denn ohne client-hardware "probieren"?
<bekks> imox: Krieg erstmal den an Laufen, und dann kannst du über Clients nachdenken.
<imox> POVaddct: ich dachte man kann jeden pc als client nehmen 
<bekks> Dein LTSP funktioniert ja noch nicht mal.
<bekks> KAnn man ja auch.
<imox> bekks: das geht
<imox> mti dem raspberry komm ich rein 
<POVaddct> imox: vorausgesetzt die netzwerkkarte kann PXE-boot
<imox> mit ner vbox vm auch 
<imox> POVaddct: ja dass kann meine karte
<imox> ;) 
<imox> booten tuts und dann gibts probs
<bekks> Schön. Dann pass jetzt das Image an, so dass dein Testrechner auch sauber booted.
<bekks> Und dann denk über Thinclients nach.
<POVaddct> imox: dir ist schon klar, dass der raspberry keine x86-archtikektur ist?
<imox> POVaddct: ja und? 
<bekks> Von dem dafür passenden Image kann kein x86 booten.
<bekks> Nur mal so.
<imox> POVaddct: trotzdem kann ich den als client nehmen 
<POVaddct> imox: sprich, das kernel/initrd-paar, das der ltsp-server per tftp rausgibt muss fuer arm gebaut sein und der restliche userspace auch
<imox> POVaddct: ja war ja auch nur ein test
<POVaddct> imox: dann wunder dich nicht, dass es nicht klappt :)
<imox> bekks: sag mir mal bitte ein client dann kauf ich den schon mal 
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Krieg erstmal deinen LTSP zum Laufen.
<bekks> Vorher macht alles andere keinen Sinn.
<imox> POVaddct: versteh dich jetzt nicht was hat das damit zu tun? 
<imox> bekks: das geht doch
<bekks> Offensichtlich nicht.
<imox> bekks: ich kann mich einloggen 
<bekks> Du bekommst ja Fehlermeldungen.
<imox> und funst alles
<bekks> "funktioniert".
<imox> nur eben nicht mit meinem pc aber damit solls später auch gar nicht funktionieren 
<imox> ich dachte nur das es autoamtisch einfach mti jedem geht 
<bekks> Wenn der PC gar nicht damit funktionieren SOLL - warum verdammte Scheisse beschäftigst du dann tagelang einen ganzen IRC-Channel mitr einem Problem dass es gar nicht gibt?!
<bekks> Da platzt mit die Hutschnur, bei sowas.
<imox> bekks: weil ich dachte das es generell gehen sollte. sorry wusste ich einfach nicht nu bin ich schlauer :D
<bekks> Ja, ist klar. Du wusstest nicht, dass das mit dem PC niemals funktionieren soll. Ist klar.
<bekks> Ich bin raus aus deinen LTSP-Problemen. Such Dir bitte jemand anderen dessen Zeit du verschwendest.
<imox> bekks: nein ich wusste nicht das man das image auf die clients anpassen muss
<bekks> Das sagte ich Dir insgesamt sechsmal.
<bekks> Aber du willst das ja nicht gewusst haben. Egal. Such Dir einen anderen Dummen.
<imox> gestern hast du gar nichts gesagt
<POVaddct> .oO(wie schoen, dass der channel oeffentlich archviert wird)
<bekks> s/gestern/neulich/ - und ich habe es dir "neulich" auch schon dreimal gesagt, so wie heute.
<imox> bekks: dann hab ichs nicht gelsen sorry
<bekks> Und heute dreimal auch nicht. Egal. Interessiert mich nicht mehr, was du da mit deinem LTSP anrichtest.
<imox> bekks:  ich habs doch jetzt gelesen reg dich doch nicht immer so auf
<bekks> Ich rege mich da nicht mehr auf. Ich werde nur ab sofort alle LTSP-bezogenen Probleme von Dir ignorieren.
<bekks> And now to something totally different.
<POVaddct> "chew your gum and close your eyes and nothing can annoy you..."
<imox> bekks: zicke :-P
<imox> bekks: kannst mir trotzdem nen client empfehlen? 
<bekks> Welcher Teil von "Nö" ist dir unklar?
<imox> das was in "" steht
<apollo13> ach haut doch ab in den off-topic channel und bekriegt euch dort weiter :þ
<koegs> imox: man sollte wirklich einen channel-operator nicht über die strenge reizen, hardware-empfehlungen gehören auch eher in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<imox> koegs: alles klar. man muss sich aber auch nich so aufregen.
<koegs> imox: ist gut jetzt
<jokrebel> Können wir nun _bitte_ das Offtoic in den entsprechenden Kanal verschieben? Danke.
<Zignd> Google Drive client for Linux is just a click of distance. I've saw on OMGUbuntu! this petition for creating a native Linux Google Drive application. So you guys want it, just sign on this page (no registration is required) http://www.change.org/en-GB/petitions/google-create-a-native-linux-google-drive-application
<apollo13> Zignd: LOL
<Zignd> apollo13: It's great isn't? I'm not telling you to do so, but you can open an incognito window on Google Chrome or private window on Firefox so you will be able to sign it infinitely.
<apollo13> that's just ridiculous
<apollo13> the petition per se
<apollo13> Zignd: you are pretty naive if you think google will care about change.org
<Zignd> apollo13: Maybe not, but there is a post on OMGUbuntu! about this page just look at: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/06/google-drive-for-linux-petition
<kubine> Title: New Petition Asks for a Google Drive Linux App (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<apollo13> oh noes, someone links to a page, must be the first time that happens…
#ubuntu-de 2013-06-12
<xreal> Ich habe jahrelang Debian für meinen Server eingesetzt und überlege jetzt, zu ubuntu zu switchen. Lohnt es sich?
<k1l_> da wir ein ubuntu channel sin: hell yeah! :)
<xreal> k1l_: Wie sieht das denn bei Euch mit Backports aus? Bei Debian ist diese Community sehr aktiv, weil Debian sich halt langsam entwickelt. Heißt es bei Ubuntu: "Immer updaten"?
<k1l_> für server sollte man die LTS versionen nehmen. die haben 5 jahre support, danach sollte man upgraden
<xreal> k1l_: Aber LTS heißt ja nicht, dass die neusten Updates dafür verfügbar sind - oder doch? z.B. die neuen PostgreSQL-Versionen
<k1l_> wie aktuell die backports sind bei ubuntu weiß ich nicht. aber das grundsystem ist bei weitem nicht so alt wie bei debian und es gibt die PPAs
<xreal> k1l_: Naja, notfalls halt selber bauen oder chrooooten.
<musca> xreal: stell Dir doch einfach vor, du hättest schon Ubuntu 08.04 und möchtest nun Dein Upgrade auf 12.04 planen.
<apollo13> das geht ohne probleme :þ
<xreal> musca: also Windows 95 vs. Windows 7 ?
<musca> xreal: die Stärke von LTS ist ... der LongTerm Support. man läßt es lange laufen. so lang wie möglich. so lange, bis man wechseln muss.
<xreal> musca: also wie Duracell?
<bunyip> xreal: im ubuntu-server kommen relativ oft updates, ich sehe hier eine postgresql-9.1 und pinning gibt es genauso wie bei debian.
<musca> da der Supportzyklus von 8.04 eben gerade zu Ende ist, ist der wechsel auf das ein Jahr gereifte 12.04 quasi vorgegeben.
<xreal> bunyip: Was mir z.B. fehlt ist PostGIS.
<bunyip> postgresql-9.1-postgis - Geographic objects support for PostgreSQL 9.1
<nevchen> moin
<fabian_> Hey, ich habe ein Problem. Ich möchte Ubuntu über das Netzwerk installieren. Habe jetzt alles nach Anleitung (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Installation) gemacht, aber weder tftpd noch Dhcpd3 scheinen zu laufen, ich sehe sie nicht bei netstat und in der Prozessliste finde ich sie auch nicht.
<kubine> Title: PXE-Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<fabian_> sudo service tftpd-hpa start gibt aber Job is already running aus
<dadrc> "Achtung! Ein Neustart des tftpd-hpa reicht erfahrungsgemäß nicht aus! Erst nach einem kompletten Neustart von Ubuntu funktionieren get/put usw. "
<dadrc> gemacht?
<fabi545> hab ich gemacht
<elvis_> fabi545, geh die anleitung nochmal durch und check deine configs nach tippfehlern bzw. unglücklichem C&P
<elvis_> fabi545, und hast du die unterschiedlichen einträge für die /etc/default/tftpd-hpa beachtet für >= 10.04?
<Dracos-Carazza> mahlzeit
<Dracos-Carazza> nutzt zufällig jemand virtualbox 4.2.12 auf nem ubuntu 12.04?
<Dracos-Carazza> seit neustem schmiert virtualbox beim starten des config interfaces ab (friert ein ohne wirkliche fehlermeldung). die VMs kann jedoch noch via command line starten
<dadrc> Und wenn du Virtualbox in 'nem Terminal startest, gibt's dann 'ne ordentliche Fehlermeldung?
<Dracos-Carazza> dadrc, nope
<dadrc> ~/.xsession-errors hat auch nichts?
<Dracos-Carazza> mit --startvm kann ich meine VMs auch sauber sarten
<Dracos-Carazza> die sagt mir auch nix außer  ein paar QT warnings. Die waren aber vorher auch schon  da wenn nicht alles täuscht
<fabi545> Ich versuche immer noch eine PXE installation zum Laufen zu bekommen... Der DHCP server läuft jetzt. Ich bekomme dann aber immer nach dem beziehen einer IP die Meldung "pxe e11 arp timeout" kann mir da wer weiterhelfen?
<deem> fabi545: was nutzt du denn für einen tftpd server?
<fabi545> nachdem tftpd-hpa nicht laufen wollte hab ich jetzt den von dnsmasq verwenden wollen
<koegs> hast du überhaupt kontrolliert über der lief?
<koegs> s/über/ob
<fabi545> müsste port 69 udp sein, wenn ja, dann läuft er
<koegs> wie sieht denn deine dhcp-option für den TFTP-Server aus?
<fabi545> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415002/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<fabi545> ich habs auch grad mal mit nem lokalinstalierten tftp clienten probiert, das hat funktioniert
<koegs> gib doch mal bitte die komplette dnsmasq-konfiguration
<fabi545> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/415007/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> fabi545: probier doch mal die ip-adresse des tftp servers explizit anzugeben
<koegs> also mit dhcp-boot=pxelinux.0,,192.168.x.x
<fabi545> funktioniert leider auch nicht
<koegs> dnsmasq neu gestartet, client neu gestartet?
<koegs> http://www.bootix.com/support/problems_solutions/pxe_e11_arp_timeout.html
<kubine> Title: bootix ::: Problems & Solutions ::: "DHCP...." followed by "PXE-E11: ARP timeout" (at www.bootix.com)
<fabi545> dnsmasq hab ich neu gestartet was meint du mit client?
<koegs> naja, den rechner der pxe nutzen soll
<fabi545> die Website hab ich auch schon gefunden, die lösung sagt mir aber nicht so wirklich viel
<fabi545> Client hab ich natürlich auch neu gestartet
<koegs> aus irgendeinem grund kann der client die Adresse nicht auflösen
<koegs> was ich evtl. machen würde, eine Virtualbox-Maschine aufsetzen und mit dieser PXE-Boot testen
<fabi545> ok das Probier ich mal
<fabi545> in der Virtualbox passiert garnichts (schwarzer Bildschirm mit weißem, nicht blinkendem unterstrich oben rechts)
<deem> fabi545: dann musst du ggf das netzwerkinterface in der vbox richtig konfigurieren, damit die pxe boot unterstützt
<fabi545> ich habe netzwerkbrücke, mit dem entsprechenden Interface ausgewählt.
<koegs> und gesagt er soll zuerst vom Netzwerk booten?
<bekks> fabi545: Welchen Netzwerkadapter hast du in den Einstellungen der VM ausgewählt?
<fabi545> genau zuerst von netzwerk
<fabi545> eth1
<fabi545> da hört auch der dhcp-server zu
<bekks> fabi545: Und welches Netzwerkadaptermodell hast du in den Einstellungen der VM ausgewählt?
<fabi545> Intel PRO/1000 MT Desktop
<bekks> Hast du das Extension Pack auf dem Host installiert?
<fabi545> nein
<bekks> Dann wird PXE nicht funktionieren.
<fabi545> kannst du mir sagen, wie das Paket heißt?
<bekks> Welche vbox Version hast du, und wie hast du sie installiert?
<fabi545> über die Paketverwaltung, ist 4.2.10
<bekks> Deinstallier die Version, und installier die offizielle Version von Oracle, 4.2.12, und das offizielle Extension Pack. Beides gibts auf der offiziellen Website www.virtualbox.org
<sedat> huhu
<vlt> Hallo. Wie kann ich als root einen anderen Benutzer aus seiner Gnome-Session abmelden?
<_moep_> pkill <id>
<jokrebel> vlt: Du kannst ihn "raus-killen"
<k1l> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=842067
<fabi545> bekks, koegs ich hab das jetzt in der Virtuellen Maschine probiert, bekomme aber auch hier PXE-E11: ARP timeout
<jokrebel> fabi545: Und da ist sicher nur ein DHCP aktiv?
<fabi545> wie kann ich das am besten nachprüfen?
<fabi545> ps aux|grep dhcp gibt nur nen dhcp clienten und grep dhcp zurück
<jokrebel> fabi545: Indem Du den fragst der einen Überblick über das Netzwerk hat an dem Du hängst.
<fabi545> achso, das Netzwerk, mit dem ich hier im Internet bin hat nen eigenen DHCP server, der Client ist aber an der anderen Netzwerkkarte angeschlossen, mit einem alten router dazwischen, bei dem aber dhcp abgeschaltet ist
<fabi545> und die IP adressen, die vom Client gemeldet werden stimmen auch alle
<jokrebel> fabi545: Sieht trotzdem erstmal so aus als wär das ein Routingproblem oder das falsche Interface. Hab da aber schon länger nicht mehr 'mit gespielt.
<fabi545> jokrebel und alle anderen die mir versuch haben zu helfen: vielen Dank dafür, ich schau dann mal nen anderes mal weiter...
<marti655> guten abend 
<marti655> kann mir vllt jemand weiter helfen ??
<k1l> !frag
<kubine> k1l: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<marti655> ok danke und sry
<marti655> kennt sich hier jemand mit aircrack aus ??
<k1l> aircrack ist in den #ubuntu channeln nicht unterstützt. am besten direkt an #aircrack-ng wenden wenn die doku nicht ausreicht
<marti655> nicht unterstützt ?? wieso ?? 
<k1l> um es einfach auszudrücken: die, die es sinnvoll brauchen lesen die doku und investieren zeit; die die nur mist machen wollen fragen hier und denen wird nicht geholfen
<marti655> achso ja ne scheisse bauen ganz sicher nicht !! in den ihrem irc channel ist bloß nie jemand und aus videos bin ich noch nicht schlau geworden leider 
<marti655> deswegen frage ich hier 
<marti655> ist ja nur eine kleine frage nichts besonderes
<jokrebel> marti655: Da das schwer nachprüfbar ist, ob Du da wirklich nichts illegales machen willst und dies hier ein öffentlich geloggter Kanal ist wirst Du Dich da schwer tun.
<marti655> mhh also wenn es verboten ist sein eigenes netzwerk und wlan auf sicherheit zu prüfen dann sry
<k1l> marti655: wie gesagt, das ist nicht verboten nur kann das ja jeder erzählen. also investier die zeit und das wissen und belese dich oder frag die spezialisten
<marti655> joar finde bloß nichts und niemanden ist ja nicht so als ob ich es nicht versucht habe vllt gibt es ja auch jemanden hier der mir privat helfen kann um das mir zu helfen und nicht hier im chat 
<marti388> guten abend kann mir jemand helfen meine wlan karte zu installieren unter ubuntu 13.04
<swed1> Hallo, ich habe Ubuntu 12.04 und gimp installiert. Dieser ist in der Version 2.6 vorhanden. Ich benötige aber eine aktuellere Version. Wie stell ich das an? Über die normale apt-get upgrade Routine bekomm ich ja nix neues
<koegs> swed1: da brauchst du ein PPA
<k1l> swed1: am besten suchst du dir ein PPA, was eine neuere Version bereitstellt
<koegs> marti388: welche karte?
<swed1> bin ich damit richtig? http://www.tuxdroid.de/2012/05/gimp-2-8-unter-ubuntu-installieren-1430/
<kubine> Title: TuxDroid | GIMP 2.8 unter Ubuntu installieren (at www.tuxdroid.de)
<k1l> die anleitung hat sogar einen hinweis. sehr löblich. ja das sieht gut aus
<swed1> ok, danke
<marti388> kennt sich hier jemand mit wlan treiber aus für ubuntu 13.04 ??
<koegs> [19:18:29] < koegs> marti388: welche karte?
<marti388> atheros AR9285 meine ich habe den laptop gebraucht von einem kumpel abgekauft
<koegs> marti388: http://askubuntu.com/questions/286324/ar9285-wireless-network-problem-ubuntu-13-04
<kubine> Title: AR9285 Wireless network problem Ubuntu 13.04 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<marti388> ok thx
<marti388> super die seite mit den treiber für compat-wireless geht bei mir nicht 
<subz3r0> hoi
<subz3r0> kennt noch jemand nen server der natty mit "updates" bzw allgemein mit software beliefern kann?
<subz3r0> kollege hat noch natty am laufen
<k1l> subz3r0: updaates gibts nicht mehr
<k1l> das ding wird alle sicherheitslücken haben, die seit dem EOL bekannt sind.
<subz3r0> k1l: jo, hab mich falsch ausgedrückt. halt repos wo er noch software beziehen kann über apt-get..
<Rochvellon> subz3r0> er soll bitte auf eine neuere version von ubuntu umsteigen
<k1l> stell auf die historischen quellen um um das ding auf 12.04 zu aktualisieren. dann hast du 5 jahre ruhe
<k1l> subz3r0: das ist immernoch eine sau blöde ide
<k1l> *idee
<subz3r0> geht gerade nicht. sag ich ihm schon "laaaange" ;)
<k1l> upgraden, sonst nichts
<subz3r0> kann er nicht, da die kiste komplett zerbastelt is
<k1l> dann soll er halt 12.04 neuinstallieren
<subz3r0> geht halt momenan nur darum, dass ich halt sourcen adden kann, damit er noch an einige software kommt :)
<subz3r0> k1l: geht auch nicht, da kein platz für backups da is ;)
<subz3r0> schwierige angelegenheit ;)
<k1l> m(
<subz3r0> historische quellen?
<Rochvellon> festplatten sind längst nicht mehr so teuer
<subz3r0> haste da nen link für mich, dass ich die sources.list ändern kann?
<k1l> Rochvellon: das ist alles nur gelaber
<subz3r0> Rochvellon: es ist so wie es ist. da kann ich momentan nichts dran ändern und er will nicht
<subz3r0> ich liege ihm da schon seit monanten mit in den ohren... vorallem wegen sicherheitsupdates etc... aber das offtopic...
<subz3r0> historische quellen? :) bitte nen tritt in die richtige richtung. hab ich noch nie was von gehört
<Rochvellon> subz3r0> auch wenn es möglich ist, ein system upzugrade, so ist dies nicht der empfohlene weg
<Rochvellon> *durch einfaches ändern der repos
<k1l> subz3r0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<kubine> Title: EOLUpgrades - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<subz3r0> Rochvellon: danke, aber ... . s.o
<subz3r0> besten dank k1l  :)
<k1l> komm aber nie wieder mit der natty karre hier an
<subz3r0> hehe, ne. sicherlich nicht ;)
<subz3r0> hab ihn gerade an der strippe und versuche so über fernwartung zu helfen ;)
<Torben> hi
<UbuPhillup> hi Torben
<Torben> schützt ubuntu vor prism?
<Torben> gegenüber windows
<Torben> ?
<UbuPhillup> Torben: hmm, prism: USA haben zugriff auf Server von google und co
<koegs> Torben: nein, der Rest dazu bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<subz3r0> danke koegs. wollts gerade sagen =)
<Torben> microsoft soll ja mitmachen
<Torben> bei prism
<subz3r0> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<UbuPhillup> !ot > Torben
<kubine> Torben: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<Torben> ubuntu macht abe rnicht bei prism mit ja?
<UbuPhillup> nein
<Torben> also ubuntu und nicht windows die lösung und tor oder vpn ne
<subz3r0> Torben. Kannst oder willst du es nicht verstehen?
<subz3r0> --> #ubuntu-de-offtopic <---
<subz3r0> da weiter, nicht hier!
<Torben> bin ja gleich fertig
<Torben> man sollte also ubuntu nutzen kann man das so sagen?
<UbuPhillup> nein und #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Torben> wieso nein?
<UbuPhillup> Torben: komm nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic dann erkläre ich es dir
<xreal_> musca: Kann mich meand lesen?
<xreal_> eeh
<xreal_> Kann mich meand lesen?
<musca> hmm?
<xreal_> musca: Sorry, warst noch in der Leiste :)
<xreal_> Hier schein ein Server ausgefallen zu sein. Nur IRC geht.
<musca> np
<xreal_> HTTP nicht mehr
<musca> dann tipp ich auf DNS
<xreal_> musc: Hast du mal kurz die IP von heise.de ?
<musca> PING www.heise.de (193.99.144.85)
<xreal_> baut EXTREM langsam auf.
<musca> xreal: der baut ja auch noch externe Resourcen mit ein, bzw versucht es
<jokrebel> twikz: Alles klar mit Deiner Verbindung jetzt?
<twikz> jokrebel: mein irc client stürzt die ganze zeit ab :-(
<jokrebel> twikz: Welches OS? Welcher Client? Welche Fehlermeldungen?
<xmfs> hi
<UbuPhillup> hi xmfs
<twikz> jokrebel: os x 10.8.4 limechat
<twikz> jokrebel: bleibt hängen und beendet sich unerwartet
<jokrebel> twikz: ok. Also schon mal keinesfalls ein Ubuntu-Problem ;-) Wär nett, wenn die Probleme weiter bestehen, wenn Du einstweilen wenigsten den Autojoin zum Beispiel auf #test beschränken könntest. Danke.
<xmfs> läßt sich xchat so einstellen, daß es den message-indicator sinnvoll nutzt? obwohl ich beim schließen angebe, es soll minimiert werden, wird eine neue instanz von pidgin gestartet, wenn es im message-indicator anklicke..
<jokrebel> xmfs: Der Briefumschlag im Panel ist halt mit Pidgin verknüpft. Welchen Desktop nutzt Du (und welches Ubuntu)
<xmfs> ubuntu 1304 mit unity.. nicht nur mit pidgin, auch mit liferea und thunderbird
<twikz> jokrebel: mit ubuntu wäre das nicht passiert. ;-) hab' autojoin gerade ausgeknipst...
<xmfs> xchat erreiche ich zwar über die starter-leiste, jedoch ist das sicher nicht sinn und zweck des indicators, neue instanzen zu starten
<xmfs> mit pidgin wird ja auch minimiert und wiederhergestellt
<jokrebel> xmfs: Der "Brief"-Indikator hat halt seine Programe. Wenn Du XChat auch im Panel willst wirst Du schauen müssen, ob es einen Xchat-indikator gibt.
<jokrebel> xmfs: Ich wüsste jetzt nichts, wie man da das Pidgin drin auf xchat umbiegen könnte.
<jokrebel> …was nicht heißt, dass es unmöglich ist.
<agentsoul> Hallo versuche die Daten für ne Putty(ssh)Verbindung aus einer Windows .reg zu übernehmen. Leider werden mir die Werte in etwa so angezeigt 0 = "dword:00000000" nur was entspricht "dword:00000899"? Ist das Hex oder nen UTF8 Problem? 
<k1l> das ist nen putty problem :)
<k1l> nee im ernst. am einfachsten fragst du die putty jungs wie die da was speichern. oder die windows jungs
<xmfs> jokrebel, es geht mir ja nur darum, daß der indicator statt einer neuen instanz zu starten, die minimierte instanz wieder herstellt
<agentsoul> OK halber Weg ist gefunden, gibt es nen dword "Übersetzer"?
<k1l> agentsoul: ich sehe das ubuntu problem immernoch nicht
<xmfs> ok, zu den thema gibt es jediglich ungelöste bug-reports :/
<jokrebel> xmfs: Hä? Warum sollte da eine neue Sitzung gesartet werden, wenn noch eine aktive minimiert ist? Das ist doch eher dann ein persönlicher Spezialwunsch.
<xmfs> jokrebel, das das so ist, ist nicht mein wunsch, sondern mein problem :-)
<agentsoul> Hier die Ubuntu Frage, gibt es ein Taschenrechnerprogramm das das dword Format beherrscht?
<ppq> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc230318.aspx : A DWORD is a 32-bit unsigned integer (range: 0 through 4294967295 decimal). Because a DWORD is unsigned, its first bit (Most Significant Bit (MSB)) is not reserved for signing.
<kubine> Title: 2.2.9 DWORD (at msdn.microsoft.com)
<ppq> das ist eine ganz normale zahl
<ppq> was die in diesem fall bedeutet, weiß nur putty
<ppq> daher: versuch's mal mit k1ls tipp
<agentsoul> "PortNumber"=dword:00000899
<agentsoul> die Portnummer ist sicher nicht 899
<agentsoul> und was die Zahl bedeutet kann ich Dir sagen, die Portnummer
<rhagu> hi, ich habe gerade ein samba share eingerichtet und einen benutzer mittels smbpasswd ich möchte nun dass der nutzer auf dem share lesen und schreiben kann, jeder andere aber als nobody erkannt wird und nur lesen darf. Das ist meine smb.conf: http://pastebin.com/S3mpM3Jx Wo liegt mein Fehler?
<kubine> Title: [Test] path = /Datenspeicher/Test public = yes writable = yes guest ok = yes - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ppq> agentsoul: 2 minuten googeln führte mich zu der info, dass putty diesen wert als hexadezimal interpretiert. 899 wäre demnach 2201. standard wäre 16, also 22. nächstes mal schaffst du das auch *auf die schulter klopf*
<jokrebel> xmfs: Also _ich_ (und vermutlich auch die meisten anderen) möchte, dass wenn ich ein Icon im Panel anklicke, sich die aktive, minimierte Session wieder öffnet und eben _nicht_ eine neue leere Instanz. Wenn _Du_ das gern anders hättest ist das tatsächlich eher kein Bug sondern eher Wunsch denn man vielleicht als "Feature-Request" einreichen sollte/könnte.
<xmfs> jokrebel, genau das was du möchtest möcht ich doch auch, und bei mir ist es anders, bei mir wird die neue leere instanz geöffnet
<jokrebel> xmfs: Es wird Pidgin geöffnet, oder? Du hättest aber gerne, dass das minimierte XChat wiederhergestellt wird, nicht? Das ist was anderes als ich grad meinte.
<agentsoul> Danke, ich google mir hier auch nen Ast aber Danke
<xmfs> jokrebel, mit pidgin passiert gar nichts
<xmfs> jokrebel, beim schließen von xchat wird es ins nirvana minimiert, beim anwählen von xchat im indicator wird jediglich eine neue instanz geöffnet
<jokrebel> xmfs: Dann erklär alles bitte nochmal neu falls wir hier grade aneinander vorbei reden sollten.
<xmfs> jokrebel, hab ich gerade
<jokrebel> xmfs: Woher weist Du dass es "unwiederherstellbar minimiert" wird und nicht doch "echt geschlossen"?
<rhagu> hat sich erledigt, lag daran dass er nur yes oder nur für read only akzeptiert
<xmfs> jokrebel, ps verrät es mir
<xreal> Hat hier jemand ein iPhone? Wenn ich die Home-Taste 2x drübe, habe ich da mindestens 50 Apps drin. WTF?
<k1l> xreal: ubuntu bezug?
<xreal> Oh Gott, sorry dass ich kommunizieren wollte. Lächerlich
<jokrebel> xmfs: Und es gibt links in der Leiste auch keine Möglichkeit das wieder zu maximieren?
<k1l> lächerlich, dass er immernoch nicht den offtopic channel findet m(
<jokrebel> xmfs: Ich frag so blöd weil ich XChat normal nie nutze.
<agentsoul> Dankeschön ppq u made my day
<ppq> keine ursache
<xmfs> jokrebel, hab es gerade noch mal reproduziert, das anklicken im indicator hat eine neue instanz gestartet, diese hab ich geschlossen, sie ist noch aktiv (laut ps), aber nicht wieder herstellbar, auch nicht über die linke leiste
<jokrebel> xmfs: Hab grad mal probeweise XChat gestartet. Bei mir hier nistet sich das standardmäßig schon mal gar nicht ins Panel ein. Seh das nur links in der Unity-Leiste. Und wenn ich es mit dem - in der Menüleiste minimiere bleibt es in dieser Leiste und ist über diese per klick auch wieder herstellbar.
<xmfs> jokrebel, das übernimmt wahrscheinich das paket indicator-xchat, ps: welches programm nutzt du?
<jokrebel> xmfs: Keine Ahnung was Du da für einen speziellen "Indikator" hast der nicht so ganz tut was er soll.
<jokrebel> xmfs: Was meinst Du mit "welches programm nutzt du?"
<xmfs> jokrebel, welchen irc-client? 
<jokrebel> xmfs: Normalerweise? Meist Konversation.
<xmfs> jokrebel, ok, das fällt eh aus hier^^
<user82> auf die Gefahr hin dass mich jemand für nicht zurechnungsfähig erklärt: wie erstelle ich in nautilus (ab ubuntu 13.04 die neuere version) ein lesezeichen eines Orderns? danke
<xmfs> strg+d
<user82> danke xmfs . das ist ja genau wie verstekte dateien anzeigen...alles versteckt irgendwo...
<jokrebel> user82: In der Menüleiste gäb es auch Lesezeichen - Lesezeichen hinzufügen… das ist eigentlich zu finden.
<user82> jokrebel, da gibt es kein hinzufügen...da hab ich gesucht...
<xmfs> user82, versteckte dateien ist strg+h
<user82> xmfs, das hab ich wo aufgeschnappt, danke!
<fabi545> Hallo, ich habe folgendes 'Problem': Ich habe in Xubuntu mich mit einer Netzwerkfreigabe verbunden und ausgewählt 'Passwort immer speichern' jetzt würde ich es aber gerne wieder löschen.
<Rochvellon> findest Du unter Einstellungen "Passwörter und Verschlüsselung". Falls nicht vorhanden, kannst Du seahorse installieren, fabi545
<fabi545> ok vielen Dank
<xubuntu986> hallo zusammen. ich wollte mein erstes linux auf einem alten sony vaio netbook installieren. ich hab 2 distrubtionen gefunden die für 512mb ram netbooks gut sein sollen 
<xubuntu986> vectorlinux.com/ und http://xubuntu.org/. sind in diesen linux versionen alle treiber enthalten damit ich das ding zum laufen bekomme? oder muss ich extra linux treiber suchen
#ubuntu-de 2013-06-13
<FUZxxl> Hallo!
<FUZxxl> Ich bin hier auf einem Thinkpad T520 mit Optimus. Ich habe das Problem, dass nach einer Weile zocken die GPU runtergetaktet wird, vermutlich wegen Hitze.
<FUZxxl> Kann man das ausstellen?
<Rochvellon> xubuntu986> mittels der live-cds kannst du gerne probieren, ob dein netbook damit läuft.
<Rochvellon> FUZxxl> ich würde es nicht machen, auch wenn es möglich wäre, denn ansonsten könnte es sein, dass dir entsprechende schäden entstehen, die gerade bei einem notebook doch sehr zu buche schlagen können. evtl. hilft ja ein zusätzlicher lüfter unter dem gerät oder hinten etwas anheben, so dass das gerät nicht direkt auf der tischplatte liegt. oder reinige mal das gerät von innen, sofern es schon einige tage auf dem buckel hat.
<FUZxxl> Rochvellon: Gereinigt habe ich es vor einer Weile (mit Druckluft)
<FUZxxl> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den Lüfter auf volle Leistung zu zwingen?
<Rochvellon> FUZxxl> eig. sollte der grafikkartentreiber dieses bewerkstelligen
<FUZxxl> Naja...
<FUZxxl> Der Lüfter dreht schon hoch
<FUZxxl> Aber dann Aber anscheinend ja nicht hoch genug
<Rochvellon> der nvidia-treiber ist installiert und aktiviert? dann schau doch mal, was unter NVIDIA X server settings ausgegeben wird, wie hoch der Lüfter dreht
<FUZxxl> Rochvellon: Mein Laptop enthält eine NVIDIA-Karte nur zusätzlich. 
<FUZxxl> Ich kann jenes Programm nicht starten. Ich nutze optirun, um Spiele auf der NVIDIA-Karte rendern zu lassen.
<Rochvellon> FUZxxl> hast du schon mal versucht, die neuesten treiber zu installieren? unter http://askubuntu.com/questions/153618/bumblebee-overheating wird berichtet, dass ein neuerer treiber das problem gelöst haben soll
<kubine> Title: nvidia - Bumblebee Overheating - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<FUZxxl> Rochvellon: ok
<FUZxxl> Ich schaue mal
<Blindie> moin
<Blindie> ch versuche gerade auf ubutu 12.04 die nvidia 319.12 treier zu installieren http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/Nvidia_319.12/Optimus
<kubine> Title: Optimus › Nvidia 319.12 › Baustelle › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Blindie> bekomme aber immer eine fehler wenn ich versuche xrandr 1.4 zu kompilieren http://pastebin.com/p3vLyX8v
<kubine> Title: Can't exec "libtoolize": Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden at /usr/bin/autor - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Blindie> den fehler mit libtoolize habe ich behoben
<Rochvellon> ist das paket libtool installiert, Blindie?
<Blindie> für mich sieht es so aus als ob er um xrandr 1.4 zu compilieren xrandr 1.4 braucht O_O
<Blindie> so http://pastebin.com/wvj8bNjD
<kubine> Title: autoreconf: Entering directory `.' autoreconf: configure.ac: not using Gettext - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<martin__> guten tag 
<martin__> ich brauche hilfe und zwar kann mir jemand sagen ob bei ihm die seite http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download/stable geht ?? bei mir geht die nicht 
<kubine> Title: stable - Linux Wireless (at wireless.kernel.org)
<dadrc> Was heißt "geht"? Aufrufen kann ich die
<martin__> ja danke habe ich auch heraus gefunden kann da bloß nichts downloaden 
<dadrc> Jo, 404-
<k1l_> ubuntu bringt doch treiber für den meisten kram mit
<koegs> da isser wieder weg, der schlabberlatz
<koegs> ist wieder der gleiche spezi von gestern, der erst aircrack-ng hilfe wollte und dann ne ar9285 ans laufen kriegen wollte
<martin__> #sry mein internet hat ein neustart gemacht 
<martin__> kann mir jemand sagen ob er da auch nichts runterladen kann ??
<koegs> martin__: geht nicht, aber probier doch einfach mal den tipp hier http://askubuntu.com/questions/205704/cannot-get-atheros-ar9285-to-work-on-12-10
<kubine> Title: wireless - Cannot get Atheros AR9285 to work on 12.10 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<TheInfinity> martin__: yep, sind halt 400er. aber was versuchst du überhaupt?
<martin__> meine wlan karte zu laufen zu bekommen 
<apricot1> ich bins schon wieder mit dem zerschossenen X. Prinzipiell komme ich schon zur Konsole, aber Monitior zeigt weißen Hintergrund mit schwarzen Hyroglyphen;scheint der normale Text zu sein. Das hatte ich auch im Normalbetrieb beim Herunterfahren und manchmal beim starten
<apricot1> wie kann ich diese 'monochrome' Darstellung ändern?
<apricot1> kann ich evtl. X mit apt-get install xorg-x11-server-xorg neu installieren?
<k1l_> apricot1: mein tipp, wenn du schon selbst weißt, dass es zerfummelt ist und das offensichtlich nicht einfach zu fixen ist: installiere neu
<apricot1> ich wundere mich nur, dass das Grafiksystem nicht einfach 'neu' installiert werden kann. Es ist ja noch alles da - Programme/Konfigurationen etc.
<apricot1> dumm gefragt, könnte so was wie: apt-get install xorg-x11-server-xorg bzw. dann reinstall nicht funktionieren?
<k1l_> apricot1: keiner hier weiß wo du was genau zerfummelt hast
<koegs> apricot1: du kannst es probieren, was hält dich davon ab, ich bezweifle allerdings das es hilt :D
<k1l_> generell kann man pakete mit apt-get install --reinstall neuinstallieren lassen
<apricot1> ich weiß noch, dass ich im softwarecenter irgendeine Datei von 'xinit' installiert hatte
<apricot1> ich probiers mal - mehr als kaputt geht ja nicht  :)
<apricot1> bin z.Zt in der 'Wiederherstellungskonsole' als root. Sollte da auch das Vorhandensein von X angezeigt werden: aptitude show xserver-xorg und aptirude show xinit ?
<k1l_> aptitude sollte man nicht mehr nutzen, weil das mit multiarch noch nicht so wirklich umgehen kann, iirc
<apricot1> ok - dann apt-get
<k1l_> aber ja, die pakete sollten vorhanden sein wenn sie im normalen system da sind
<apricot1> die aptitude show Befehle zeigen nur: nicht installiert
<apricot1> und das mit dem 'weißen' Hintergrund+'schwarze' Hyroglyphen hatte ich mit dem fglrx-Treiber eigentlich immer. PC und notebook. Beim Herunterfahren des Systems oder Bereitschaft
<apricot1> immerhin komme ich nach apt-get install xorg wieder in die Konsole - ohne Hieroglyphen.  Zwar ncoh 'no screens found', aber immerhin
<dAnjou> kann man irgendwie diesen aktualisierungsdialog abschalten, der immer von allein aufpopt?
<dAnjou> raring+gnome
<UbuPhillup> dAnjou: systemeinstellungen und dann Software und Aktualisierungen, dort solltest du das finden
<dAnjou> hab ich
<dAnjou> danke
<dAnjou> allerdings nur für sicherheitsupdates
<dAnjou> naja
<UbuPhillup> dAnjou: dort unter Aktualisierungen kannst du einstellen wie oft er aufpopt nicht nur für sicherheitsupdates
<dAnjou> UbuPhillup: alle 2 wochen ist nicht niemals
<dAnjou> ich hab das schon gesehen, ganz blind bin ich nich
<UbuPhillup> dAnjou: ist auch nicht sinnvoll die ganz abzuschlaten
<dAnjou> das überlass mal mir ;)
<UbuPhillup> dAnjou: aber du kannst ja oben auf Niemals setzen, wenn der nie danach sucht sollte er sich auch nicht anzeigen ;)
<dAnjou> das hingegen will ich nich, weil mir dann wahrscheinlich auch byobu nicht mehr anzeigt, wieviele pakete aktualisierbar sind
<dadrc> dAnjou, update-manager ausm Autostart, Paketlisten von apt selber aktualisieren lassen
<dAnjou> dadrc: wie geht letzteres?
<dadrc> dAnjou, unattended-upgrades
<dadrc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates#Using_the_.22unattended-upgrades.22_package
<kubine> Title: AutomaticSecurityUpdates - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Einfach ausmachen, dass er die automatisch installiert.
<dAnjou> hmm, is mir zu viel frickelei :D
<dadrc> total kompliziert :>
<UbuPhillup> ich habe hier ubuntu 13.04 mit unity am laufen und das Dash öffnet sich immer im Hintergrund, wenn ich ein anders Programm offen habe, hat jemand ne Idee wie man das beheben kann?
<UbuPhillup> Problem behoben, einfach mal neustarten, aber schon komisch ;)
<orcor>  habe Ubuntu 13.04 hatte schon mal das Problem gehabt das mein Unity und das Panel weg ist habe damals nachinstalliert etwas wo ich auch auf einmal  Gnome auch aussuchen konnte kann mir jemand sagen wie der Befehl ist ?
<apricot1> wie kann ich einen Treiber für AMD HD6550D manuell  herunterladen (xxxx.run) -mit wget- Ich finde nur grafische downloads
 * koegs schenkt orcor wieder mal ein paar Satzzeichen
<k1l_> warum nimmt du nicht den fglrx aus den quellen? apricot1 
<orcor> wie kann ich wieder mein Unity und Panel haben  bin gerade mit Gnome  drinnen da Ubuntu nicht geht auf einmal
<k1l_> orcor: graka treiber manuell installiert?
<apricot1> ich nehm gerne alles aber von der Konsole
<koegs> apricot1: www.amd.de , dort den richtigen Treiber zusammenklicken und schon verbirgt sich hinter dem Button ein wget-fähiger link
<apricot1> aha, danke
<k1l_> apricot1: "apt-get install fglrx"
<apricot1> da krieg ich nur danke
<orcor> mußte neustarten nun tut sich auch alles aufhängen komishc hatte so was nicht vorher gehabt
<apricot1> sollte heißen: danke  :)
<orcor> ich hab keine Treiber manuel Installiert.
<orcor> ich hab nur PC eingeschaltet udn gemerkt das kein Unity und Panel da ist.
<orcor> ich hab denn befehl vergessen  wo man eingibt,  das man nachinstalliert das wieder unity und panel da sind
<koegs> orcor: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/FAQ
<kubine> Title: FAQ › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<apricot1> Heureka !!  Ich hab wieder eine grafische Oberfläche :)) Zwar noch kein Xinerama und grobe Auflösung, aber immerhin - danke
<apricot1> kann mir jemand erklären, warum bei Systemeinstellungen/Info bei Grafik steht: VESA: SUMO? Ich habe CPU: AMD A8-3820 APU mit Radeon Graphicsx4 (HD6550D)
<apollo13> aber wohl keinen treiber
<Harald523> Gibt's eigentlich ein vernünftiges Tetris MIT Melodie?
<IchGuckLive> Hallo Frage kann ich ubuntu dazu zwingen meinen USB Gamecontroller nicht auszuschalten nach einer bestimmten zeit geht der einfach aus und dann verliert das programm die pinconfiguration da die divice off ist 
<IchGuckLive> Z.B in "/etc/udev/rules.d  aber ich bin mir da nicht so sicher
<fabi545> hallo, ich habe mal wieder ein kleines Problem. Ich habe mir einen Laptop gekauft (Lenovo Thinkpad E330) aber die Mikrofon-Mute taste funktioniert nicht, die FN-Belegung (F4) jedoch schon irgendeine idee, wo der Fehler liegen könnte?
<ppq> fabi545: man kann das im bios umschalten. standardmäßig wird durch druck auf die taste die spezielle funktion ausgelöst, deren symbol aufgedruckt ist und eben *nicht* die F-tastenfunktion. wenn man die will, muss man Fn drücken... stell es einfach so ein, dass du ohne druck auf Fn die F-tastenfunktion bekommst, dann funktioniert es so wie man es erwartet
<fabi545> das man das umschalten kann hab ich auch schon rausgefunden, mein Problem ist aber das die Microfon-Mute Taste nichts macht, selmst mit xev wird nichts angezeigt
<ppq> merkwürdig. habe ein e130, da geht es
<fabi545> Ich habe zu dem Problem nen bisschen was (nicht viel) im Internet gefunden, da ging es zwar immer um andere Reiehn, aber es war immer die microfon-Mute taste die nicht ging. Alle Problemlösungen waren aber für windows.
<fabi545> hab gerade ne lösung für Linux gefunden (mit ein bisschen anderen Suchbegriffen) http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Microphone_Mute_Button
<kubine> Title: Microphone Mute Button - ThinkWiki (at www.thinkwiki.org)
<stevieh1> fabi545: was für ein ubuntu hast du denn?
<fabi545> 13.04
<fabi545> Xubuntu
<stevieh1> stimmt, die mic mute taste geht auf meinem x230 auch nicht... 
<fabi545> schient wohl ein generelles Problem zu sein
<stevieh1> es kommen nicht alle tasten durch, aber ich kapier auch nicht, wo und wie die aufgehalten werden...
<fabi545> bei mir ist es nur die eine Taste
<Harald523> Gibt's eigentlich ein vernünftiges Tetris MIT Melodie?
<stevieh1> bei mame sicher, oder?
<fabi545> und acpi_listen erkennt die noch, xev aber nichtmehr
<fabi545> es gibt dazu einen Bugreport, allerdings werd ich da nicht so ganz schlau, wird der jetzt gefixt, wurde es schon oder wird das einfach so gelassen? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/408903
<kubine> Title: Bug #408903 “Does not handle microphone mute button (KEY_MICMUTE...” : Bugs : “udev” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<deem> fabi545: triaged heißt ja so viel wie triagieren. wiki sagt dazu bei Großschadensereignissen die Verletzten zur Versorgung und zum Abtransport nach Verletzungsgrad und daher Priorität vorselektieren, selektieren, auswählen, aber daraus werd ich nun auch nicht schlauer. vielleicht bedeutet das so viel, dass sie erstmal nachschauen was davon alles betroffen ist, bzw welcher userkreis und erst dann entscheiden ob sie es fixen oder nicht
<fabi545> deem: danke für den Erklärungsveruch
<fabi545> Wie bekomme ich raus, wie viele Soundkarten installiert sind? (über die Konsole)
<UbuPhillup> fabi545: cat /proc/asound/cards
<fabi545> vielen Dank
<UbuPhillup> fabi545: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren
<kubine> Title: Soundkarten konfigurieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<fabi545> UbuPhillup: Auf der gleichen seite steht ja auch wie man die Reihenfolge ändern kann. bei mir heißen die Kernelmodule aber beide snd_hda_intel.
<michi83> guten abend, in eher unregelmäßigen abständen friert mein desktop ein, entweder bleibt das bild mit mauszeiger einfach hängen oder der bildschirm wird schwarz. meist, wenn ich im firefox mehrere tabs offen habe. system: ubuntu 13.04 64 bit mit xubuntu desktop, kubuntu-desktop und cinnamon nachinstalliert. wie kann ich mein problem lösen?
<hanner> ahoi, gibt es eine möglichkeit die mausgeschwindigkeit weiter zu erhöhen, falls der regler im GUI bereits am limit ist?
<hanner> ich meine explizit geschwindigkeit, ich möchte keine beschleunigung via xset
<hanner> danke vorab :)
<martin_> abend alle zusammen
<Robert_Zenz> hanner, ich glaub das geht mit xinput.
<UbuPhillup> hallo martin_ 
<michi83> hallo, kann mir bitte jemand bei meinem oben beschriebenen ubuntu problem weiterhelfen?
<UbuPhillup> michi83: hmm schwierig, bei welchem Desktop denn?
<michi83> mein rechner. was für infos brauchst noch, um helfen zu können?
<michi83> installiert is ubuntu 13.04 mit xubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop und cinnamon.
<michi83> meistens benutz ich xubuntu desktop, aber auch da treten diese freezes immer häufiger auf.
<UbuPhillup> ok das wollte ich wissen
<UbuPhillup> michi83: welche Grafikkarte hast du?
<michi83> radeon hd4200, auf meinem asus bord drauf. 785-g chip
<michi83> kein proprietärer treiber, sondern der offene, der bei linux von haus aus dabei ist.
<UbuPhillup> michi83: welchen Treiber benutzt du?
<michi83> wie lässt sich heraus finden, welchen ich genau benutze?
<UbuPhillup> michi83: hast du einen nach installiert?
<michi83> nicht, dass ich wüsste.
<UbuPhillup> okey hmm, kommt das nur bei firefox vor?
<michi83> meist, wenn firefox mehrere tabs offen hat, oft is ja haufenweise flash dabei :( und dann is in der regel skype und pidgin an…
<nudelZ> wer mag einem ubuntu noob helfen^^?
<dAnjou> !frag > nudelZ 
<kubine> nudelZ: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<nudelZ> gutgut ^^
<hanner> michi83: du kannst mal chrome statt firefox versuchen, dort läuft flash um einiges besser
<michi83> auch auf 64 bit?
<bekks> Klar.
<hanner> unabhängig davon
<nudelZ> ich möchte ein eigenes icon für ein selbst kompiliertes programm im unity launcher haben
<michi83> flash is relativ problematisch in chromium und 64 bit
<nudelZ> aber das klappt nicht richtig :)
<hanner> chromium verwendet standardmässig nicht googles pepperflash, sondern dein globales (wie firefox, opera etc auch)
<UbuPhillup> michi83: bei mir lauft super ;)
<michi83> und wie krieg ich chrome installiert? ohne, dass google mitschnüffelt?
<hanner> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/how-to-make-chromium-use-flash-player.html
<kubine> Title: Use Pepper Flash Player From Google Chrome In Chromium Browser [How To] ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<hanner> so :)
<dAnjou> nudelZ: "klappt nich" is keine ausreichende beschreibung. so kann keiner helfen.
<ppq> wenn man schon das (proprietäre) flash-plugin zu chromium hinzufügt, kann man auch gleich chrome nehmen. gleicher nachteil, aber bequemer.
<mustard_> michi83 schrieb: flash is relativ problematisch in chromium und 64 bit | Ich benutze Xubuntu 13.04 64Bit und chromium ohne Probleme
<ppq> besser ist imho: flash ganz rausschmeißen und bei chromium bleiben
<michi83> hört sich interessant an...
<bekks> flash ist in chrome völlig problemfrei.
<hanner> das flash plugin von adboe ist nicht proprietär?^^
<dAnjou> in meinem chromium auf 64 klappt flash 1A
<nudelZ> also ich hab ne desktop configuration file angelegt aber wenn ich das prog im launcher locke blinkt das icon nur ein paar mal und das wars ^^
<michi83> is das was komplett anderes, als dieses in den browser integrierte flash plugin?
<bekks> Ja.
<michi83> und das ganze weniger ressourcenfressend?
<dAnjou> nudelZ: "das wars"?
<hanner> stabiler und flüssiger
<michi83> könnte mein problem durch das flash problem von firefox kommen?
<dAnjou> nudelZ: was wars? was passiert dann?
<nudelZ> ja das wars - nichts passiert ;)
<bekks> michi83: Welches Problem?
<hanner> installier doch einfach mal testweise google chrome
<michi83> das, was ich vorher beschrieben habe... @ bekks
<hanner> dann musst du nix fummeln, und kannst flahs als ursache eventuell gleich ausschliessen
<dAnjou> nudelZ: also is das icon da und alles is schick?
<bekks> michi83: Und das wäre?
<nudelZ> das icon ist da aber es startet nicht das prog
<michi83> @bekks: guten abend, in eher unregelmäßigen abständen friert mein desktop ein, entweder bleibt das bild mit mauszeiger einfach hängen oder der bildschirm wird schwarz. meist, wenn ich im firefox mehrere tabs offen habe. system: ubuntu 13.04 64 bit mit xubuntu desktop, kubuntu-desktop und cinnamon nachinstalliert. wie kann ich mein problem lösen?
<dAnjou> nudelZ: dann pack mal dein "desktop configuration file" hierhin http://bpaste.net/ 
<kubine> Title: New Paste at spacepaste (at bpaste.net)
<bekks> michi83: Nimm testweise einen anderen Browser als Firefox.
<michi83> würdet ihr sagen, dass xubuntu genauso stabil wie debian ist? oder geben die beiden systeme sich da nicht viel, wenn sie sauber konfiguriert sind?
<dAnjou> michi83: kommt auf die versionen an
<michi83> debian wheezy und xubuntu 13.04
<dAnjou> theoretisch is wheezy stabiler als 13.04
<dAnjou> wheezy mit 12.04 zu vergleichen, macht mehr sinn
<nudelZ> ich hab einfach was vorhandenes kopiert und angepasst -> http://666kb.com/i/cewzlx2klui8swp4o.png
<dAnjou> nudelZ: und was is dein command?
<nudelZ> "blender" ?
<dAnjou> nudelZ: und wie hast du blender installiert?
<nudelZ> ich habs kompiliert
<nudelZ> und dann liegts halt in dem ordner :)
<dAnjou> nudelZ: öffne mal ein terminal
<nudelZ> k
<dAnjou> gib da blender ein und drück ENTER
<dAnjou> was passiert?
<nudelZ> ja das kann ja nicht gehen ^^
<dAnjou> warum kann das nich gehen?
<nudelZ> ich möchte blender nicht "installieren"
<dAnjou> o.O
<nudelZ> einfach nur ne executable in nem ordner haben
<dAnjou> das installiert blender nich
<nudelZ> bei xubuntu hatte ich einfach nen pfad angegeben dort gings..
<dAnjou> ich will dir nur zeigen, warum dein starter failed
<nudelZ> vom dash aus geht er..
<nudelZ> o_O
<dAnjou> du hast gesagt, dein command is "blender"
<nudelZ> +pfad
<dAnjou> -.-
<nudelZ> home&.../blender
<nudelZ> &=/ ^^
<dAnjou> ich erwarte vollständige und korrekte antworten
<dAnjou> nudelZ: wie haste denn den starter erstellt?
<nudelZ> home/blender/Desktop/Blender/blender-svn/install/linux/blender das ist mein "command"
<nudelZ> ich hab nen anderen starter kopiert
<dAnjou> da fehlt ein / vorne
<nudelZ> nein
<nudelZ> das geht hier im chat nicht
<nudelZ> =)
<dAnjou> -.-
<dAnjou>  /und/wie/das/geht
<nudelZ>  /
<nudelZ> oko..
<dAnjou> okay, anders
<dAnjou> warum hast du blender kompiliert?
<nudelZ> öh
<nudelZ> damit ich das neuste habe?
<nudelZ> das mach ich schon seit jahren so
<nudelZ> seit heute allerding unter ubuntu
<nudelZ> davor xubuntu
<dAnjou> das macht kaum nen unterschied
<dAnjou> nudelZ: du solltest auf PPAs umsteigen
<nudelZ> näh
<dAnjou> zB das hier https://launchpad.net/~irie/+archive/blender
<kubine> Title: PPA for Blender 2.4 and 2.6 : IRIE Shinsuke (at launchpad.net)
<nudelZ> ich brauchs täglich
<dAnjou> hä?
<nudelZ> kompilieren
<nudelZ> und eventuell patchen..
<nudelZ> ich will einfach nur nen icon im launchen haben =)
<michi83> mir gefällt die unity oberfläche überhaupt nicht, deshalb nehm ich xfce.
<nudelZ> hatte bis gestern 11.04 das wars ok
<nudelZ> aber 13.04 O_O buggy und hässlich
<bekks> 11.04 ist nicht mehr supported, von daher ist das egal.
<syntroPi> was muss ich machen um rhythmbox zum http mp3 streamen zu überreden? vlc spielt den stream ohne probleme...
<dAnjou> nudelZ: woher haste "dein" blender?
<nudelZ> dAnjou: willst du mal selber testen? http://builder.blender.org/download/
<kubine> Title: BuildBot (at builder.blender.org)
<nudelZ> ich hab es selbst gebaut ^^
<dAnjou> nudelZ: ich meinte eher den link, den du mir eben "freiwillig" gegeben hast
<nudelZ> was?
<dAnjou> egal
<nudelZ> das http://builder.blender.org/download/ hier sind daily builds von blender
<kubine> Title: BuildBot (at builder.blender.org)
<dAnjou> das meinte ich
<nudelZ> die werden aber nur 1 mal am tag updated
<dAnjou> nur?
<dAnjou> was machst du denn mit blender?
<bekks> Bau halt jeden svn/cvs/git commit :>
<nudelZ> na ich blender ;)
<nudelZ> aber teste halt auch gern neue features
<nudelZ> und patche ab und zu
<dAnjou> willste mir erzählen, dass du blender 3mal am tag patchst und kompilierst und dann an nem starter versagst?
<nudelZ> und wenn nen bugfix reinkommt hab ich keine lust zu warte
<nudelZ> b
<nudelZ> n
<nudelZ> ja
<nudelZ> so ist das
<dAnjou> füg doch einfach den build ordner dem PATH hinzu
<bekks> Versionitis ist heilbar.
<ring0> bekks, hä?
<nudelZ> na das ist doch der build ordner? o.0
<dAnjou> nudelZ: gib mal die svn url
<michi83> bekomm ich den chromium mit dem pepper flash nur über ppa?
<nudelZ> https://svn.blender.org/svnroot/bf-blender/trunk/blender
<kubine> Title: bf-blender - Revision 57442: /trunk/blender (at svn.blender.org)
<nudelZ> du kannst es aber mit den daily builds testen wenn du magst... ist eigentlich das selbe 
<dAnjou> nudelZ: isses nich, nich das, was ich testen will
<nudelZ> k
<nudelZ> noch ne andere frage nebenbei... kann man auch sessions speicher? so das nachm reboot alles wieder automatisch geladen wird?
<ppq> ja, das geht. aber cooler ist suspend to disk
<dAnjou> nudelZ: haste irgendwo ne liste mit paketen, die man zum kompilieren bracuh?
<nudelZ> sek
<ppq> da sind dann auch deine dateien wieder offen und so sachen
<nudelZ> dAnjou: http://wiki.blender.org/index.php/Dev:2.5/Doc/Building_Blender/Linux/Ubuntu/Scons
<kubine> Title: Dev:2.5/Doc/Building Blender/Linux/Ubuntu/Scons - BlenderWiki (at wiki.blender.org)
<nudelZ> und wie würde es ohne std gehen =)?
<ppq> deine desktopumgebung sollte ein sessionmanagement haben
<ppq> da kann man einstellen, dass beim hochfahren die zuletzt offene session wiederhergestellt wird
<ppq> für xfce kann ich dir sogar sagen, wo
<nudelZ> von da komm ich ja
<nudelZ> da gings ohne probs
<nudelZ> jetzt hab ich ubuntu ^^
<ppq> wieso nutzt du dann kein xfce mehr?
<ppq> selber schuld ;)
<nudelZ> buggy und hösslich geworden ;)
<nudelZ> hatte es gestern drauf
<ppq> kann ich nicht bestätigen. naja, wird etwas off-topic. finde einfach raus, wo das in deiner jetzigen desktopumgebung geht
<fabi545> nudelZ hast du das Paket xfce4 oder Xubuntu-desktop installiert?
<nudelZ> xubuntu desktop
<nudelZ> sollt ein befehl der in der konsole geht auch im starter gehen? o.o
<ppq> nicht zwingend
<ppq> was ist deine eigentliche frage?
<nudelZ> ich möchte einen starter icon im unity laucher haben ;)
<nudelZ> von einem selbst kompilierten programm 
<ppq> kommt auf den befehl an, ob das so geht. was das programm an umgebungsvariablen erwartet. und diversen anderen sachen
<dAnjou> nudelZ: er sagt mir, meine avcodec_encode_audio is veraltet. was hast du da gemacht?
<nudelZ> hast du die pakete einzeln installt?
<dAnjou> ich hab install_deps.sh ausgeführt
<nudelZ> axo
<nudelZ> musst ne user-config anlegen
<nudelZ> und das reinkopieren was er dir in der konsole sagt
<nudelZ> hast du die noch offen?
<nudelZ> von install_deps
<nudelZ> http://www.pasteall.org/43107 sowas müsste da stehen
<kubine> Title: PasteAll.org (at www.pasteall.org)
<dAnjou> weiß nich mehr
<dAnjou> cmake scheint durchzurennen
<nudelZ> k
<mwa_> @jiffy schläfst Du hier auch
<dAnjou> mwa_: was wird das?
<Jiffy> mwa: verfolgst du mich? 
<Jiffy> msg mich mal direkt an 
<mwa_> klar so als IRC stalker
<mwa_> wie geht das
<dAnjou> Jiffy: mach du's doch einfach
<Jiffy> "/msg Jiffy" 
<Jiffy> danjou hab ich vorhin schon. Das sieht er nicht ;) 
<Jiffy> nun war er schon weg... 
<mwa_> wieder da
<mwa_> und wie geht das mit dem 1:1
<Jiffy> mwa_: /msg Jiffy text
<nudelZ> also wine /blabla/bla.exe geht im launcher....
<fabi545> Ich habe das gleiche Problem wie der Nutzer hier: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/19741/wie-aktive-user-ermittel.html
<kubine> Title: Wie aktive User ermittel? - Terminal - Ubuntu-Forum & Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de (at www.ubuntu-forum.de)
<fabi545> Also wie bekomme ich raus, welcher User gerade vor dem Bildschirm sitzt, wenn mehrere angemeldet sind?
<mustard_>  ps -eF
<mustard_> fabi545, $ ps -eF
<fabi545> mustard_, damit bekomme ich alle laufenden Prozesse angezeigt, ich sehe nicht, wie mir das weiterhelfen könnte
<mustard_> wenn ein anderer Benutze aktiv ist, dann wird er ebenfals dort angezeigt. 
<nudelZ> wo kann man denn bei unity alt+rechtklick abstellen?
<mustard_> fabi545,  Bist du gerade auf einem Server?
<fabi545> das bekomme ich auch mit who raus, ich möchte aber wissen, wer mommentan Bildschirm, Tastatur, Maus und Lautsprecher nutzt ( eine! Person)
<fabi545> ich bin auf keinem Server
<mustard_> fabi545, Ich habe gerade mal den Thread  durchgelesen, den du verlinkt hast. Irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht. Was willst du machen?
<fabi545> Ich möchte rausfinden, wer in diesem Augenblick an dem PC arbeitet, nicht wer über SSH drinnen ist, und auch nicht, wer sich nicht abgemeldet hat sondern auf Benutzer wechseln geklickt hat.
<fabi545> Das ganze brauche ich für ein Script, was eine Nachricht an eben diesen Benutzer senden soll.
<mustard_> achso
<nudelZ> k compiz manager hilft da =)
<mustard_> Und was willst du dem Benutzer mitteilen?
<mustard_> Wenn du am PC bist, dann ict ja nicht der andere Benutezr auch am PC. 
<fabi545> ein Script, welches automatisch aufgerufen wird soll per notify-send was los werden.
<nudelZ> dAnjou: testest du noch =)?
<dAnjou> nudelZ: jo
<dAnjou> ich sag dir gleich, warum das so lange dauert
<nudelZ> k
<mustard_> fabi545, Tut mir leid, da kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen.
<fabi545> mustard_, trotzdem danke für deine Mühe vielleicht kann mir ja ein anderer helfen...
<TodoDoc> Moin, hat wer Erfahrungen mit ubuntu und xbmc in Verbindung mit pur Adonis
<TodoDoc> pvr
<TodoDoc> addons
<dAnjou> nudelZ: ich hab versucht, ein debian-paket zu erstellen .. ./build_files/package_spec/build_debian.sh
<dAnjou> nudelZ: das wollte ich installieren. dann wäre ein starter da gewesen
<dAnjou> aber er hat n paar fehler geschmissen
<nudelZ> :/
<dAnjou> außerdem hat er den ganzen scheiß nochmal kompiliert
<dAnjou> ohne multicore-unterstützung -.-
<nudelZ> cmake?
<nudelZ> bei scons ist -j4 
<nudelZ> oder so viele coresdu hast =)
<dAnjou> bei make auch, aber ich hab build_debian.sh ausgeführt
<dAnjou> ich weiß
<nudelZ> k
<dAnjou> aber in build_debian.sh kann man das nich mitgeben soweit ich das gesehen hab
<dAnjou> naja, von unity hab ich jedenfalls keine ahnung
<tododoc> moin ich suche jemanden, der mir sagen kann wie ich pvr addons für xbmc nachinstalliere
<ebuneccar> Guten abend die experten wer kann mir helfen ddas design von ubuntu 13.04 auf ubuntu 12.04 zu insatllieren
<nudelZ> k
<Robert_Zenz> ebuneccar, definiere: Design.
<ebuneccar> das aussehen von 13.04 auf 12.04 installieren
<ebuneccar> wie tehmen usw.
<mustard_> ebuneccar, meinst du Wallpaper
<ebuneccar> die ansicht der oberfläche 
<ebuneccar> also allgmein das look
<ebuneccar> themes nenntmann es glaub ich
<mustard_> Ich weiß nicht welche Themen für den Fesntermanager in Ubuntu verwendet wird. Ich benutze Xubuntu 13.04. Aber das lässt sich bestimmt herausfinden
<ebuneccar> ich habe gro0e probleme dabei ich kann einch garkeine insatllieren weil ich nicht weiß wie es geht
<ebuneccar> einfach downloaden und installieren ist es nicht
<nudelZ> auto hide launcher + tablet funktioniert nicht? oder geht auto hide generel in 13.04 nicht =)?
<mustard_> Verwendet Ubuntu 12.04 noch Metacity als Fenstermanager, oder erledigt das Compiz komplett?
<mustard_> ebuneccar, schau mal hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GTK_Design_anpassen   hilft dir vielleicht weiter
<kubine> Title: GTK Design anpassen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<martin_> kennt sich hier jemand mit wlan treiber für ubuntu aus ??
<mustard_> martin_, Die Frage hätte lauten sollen: kennt sich hier jemand mit wlan treiber für [hier deine Wlan-Karte eintragen] aus ??
<martin_> ohh ok sry kenn mich in den chats hier noch nicht so aus 
<mustard_> martin_, das hat nichts mit dem Chat zu tun :) Einfach direkt fragen :)
<mustard_> also, um was für eine Wlan-Karte geht es?
<martin_> ok werde es mir merken hehe
<martin_> es geht um eine atheros 
<mustard_> Bzw. Hast du ein Problem? Wenn ja, welches?
<SpiritOfTux> mustrad_  The default window manager  in 12.04 is called compiz
<mustard_> martin_, weiter?
<martin_> wie weiter die modell bezeichnung ?? oder was mein problem ist ??
<mustard_> martin_, beides! :)
<martin_> das genaue modell weiss ich nicht 
<martin_> habe immer windows genutz bin seit ner woche bei ubuntu 
<martin_> und fange jetzt langsam an es zu verstehen mich damit beschäftigen und so halt 
<mustard_> martin_, ist das ein PC oder Laptop?
<nudelZ1> http://666kb.com/i/cex2vk87l5pz7nvp4.png was ist denn das o_O
<martin_> laptop 
<martin_> gibt es einen konsolen befehl ??
<martin_> wo es mir dann ausspuckt 
<martin_> was ich habe ??
<mustard_> darum geht es. für Laptop gibt es einen anderen befehl als für PC
<mustard_> martin_, Für Laptop: $lspci | grep network
<mustard_> martin_, schau mal hier: http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Linux-Kompendium:_WLAN_unter_Linux
<kubine> Title: Linux-Kompendium: WLAN unter Linux – Wikibooks, Sammlung freier Lehr-, Sach- und Fachbücher (at de.wikibooks.org)
<martin_> Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network
<mustard_> und wwas für ein problem hast du damit?
<mustard_> und welche ubuntu version verwendest du? Installiert oder als Live-System?
<martin_> habe ubuntu 13.04 und ist installiert ich habe das problem das es nicht immer funzt oft abbrüche der verbindung 
<mustard_> martin_, Schau mal hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Linux-backports-modules?highlight=%20Atheros%20AR9285 
<kubine> Title: Linux-backports-modules › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<fabi545> Ich würde gerne nochmal auf mein Problem von vorhin aufmerksam machen:   Ich möchte rausfinden, wer in diesem Augenblick an dem PC arbeitet, nicht wer über SSH drinnen ist, und auch nicht, wer sich nicht abgemeldet hat sondern auf Benutzer wechseln geklickt hat. Das ganze brauche ich für ein Script, was eine Nachricht an eben diesen Benutzer senden soll.
<martin_> ok danke
<mustard_> martin_, schau mal per $lsmod welcher treiber geladen ist
<martin_> ath9 ??
<martin_> bei mir funzt die seite nicht für die compat wireless 
<martin_> also kann da nichts runter laden 
<mustard_> du musst auf keine webseite zum runterladen und installieren
<martin_> mhh
<mustard_> gehe in synatic
<mustard_> synaptic
<martin_> ok
<mustard_> synaptic, kennst du?
<martin_> ja habe musste ich nach installieren 
<martin_> also war nicht von anfang an dabei ^^
<martin_> und dann ??
<mustard_> nach dem paket < linux-backports-modules > suche nund installieren
<mustard_> das steht aber auch alles im wiki. dem link bist du ja anscheinend gefolgt. da hättest du es selber lesen können
<martin_> ohh dann muss ich das überlesen haben sry
<martin_> aber er findet nichts 
<martin_> er findet nur linux
<martin_> generic complete linux kernel
<mustard_> schau mal in die paketquellen, ob proprietäre gerätetreiber abgehakt ist
<martin_> jop
<martin_> ist
<michi83> bisher gefällt mir chrome ziemlich gut
<mustard_> und unter Aktualisierungen sind die backports auch ausgewählt?
<martin_> jap auch 
<mustard_> ok
<mustard_> was war die ausgabe von $ lsmod 
<mustard_> ath9k?
<martin_> jop
<mustard_> laut Wiki-Artikel ist das der Treiber
<martin_> echt ok
<martin_> komisch
<martin_> dann liegts an was anderem 
<mustard_> beschreibe mal das problem genau
<martin_> ja ich bin mit meinem wlan router verbunden und ab und zu zu unbestimmten zeit geht einfach bei mir die wlan karte aus und wieder an 
<mustard_> die karte geht aus, oder die verbindung wird beendet?
<mustard_> hat die SSID deines Wlans sonderzeichen oder leerzeichen?
<martin_> keins von beiden
<martin_> oh sry
<martin_> doch 
<martin_> sonderzeichen
<mustard_> ändere mal die ssid. keine leer- und keine sonderzeichen | Mein Wlan ist $uper! -> Mein_Wlan_ist_Super
<martin_> ok also ich habe ein - drinn 
<martin_> sonst und ne zahl sonst buchstaben alles klein 
<mustard_> ein bindestrich?
<martin_> jop
<mustard_> und keine leerzeichen?
<martin_> ne
<mustard_> martin_, ich habe noch diesen gelösten Thread zu deiner Wlan-Karte gefunden: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/58453/treiber-f%C3%BCr-atheros-ar9285.html
<kubine> Title: [gelöst] Treiber für Atheros AR9285 - WLAN - Ubuntu-Forum & Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de (at www.ubuntu-forum.de)
<mustard_> Schau dir den mal an
<martin_> mache ich danke 
<martin_> probiere es mal aus 
<martin_> so mal schauen wie es wir 
<martin_> sage mal vielen dank mustard 
<martin_> für deine hilfe
<fabi545> liegt es an XFCE oder ist das mit jeder Desktopumgebung so: wenn ich den Benutzer über "Benutzer wechseln" wechsle, dann kann ich ohne eingabe eines Passworts einfach wieder mit [strg][alt][f7] zur vorherigen Anmeldung zurückspringen.
<mustard_> martin_, bitte
<martin_> bin erstmal off 
<martin_> muss wieder früh raus 
<martin_> bis dann
<mustard_> fabi545, oh. Habe das mal bei meinem Xubuntu getestet. das geht ja wirklich. oh oh
<fabi545> mustard_, mich würde jetzt interessieren, ob das an Xubuntu liegt oder ein allgemeines Problem ist
<mustard_> das würde mich auch interessieren
<fabi545> mustard_, (oder irgend ein anderer) weißt du wie man rausfinden kann, welches tty gerade auf dem Bildschirm angezeigt wird? (mal wieder von nem script also geht 'tty' nicht)
<mustard_> meinst du sowas wie $ w
<mustard_> Ausgabe: User tty7
<mustard_> oder $ who -a
<fabi545> mustard_, nein es geht mir nicht darum wer welche anzeige "besitzt", sondern welches tty momentan angezeigt wird. Im Grunde die Fortführung meines letzten Problems, wenn ich weiß, welches tty gerade aktiv ist, weiß ich auch, welcher Nutzer da gerade dran sitzt. Und ich habe mir gedacht, irgendwo muss das ja auslesbar sein.
<mustard_> achso
<fabi545> Könnte das gerade mal einer mit einer anderen Dektopumgebung testen?      fabi545: liegt es an XFCE oder ist das mit jeder Desktopumgebung so: wenn ich den Benutzer über "Benutzer wechseln" wechsle, dann kann ich ohne eingabe eines Passworts einfach wieder mit [strg][alt][f7] zur vorherigen Anmeldung zurückspringen.
<bekks> fabi545: Es gibt keine eindeutige Zuordnung von Display zu Benutzer.
<bekks> fabi545: Ein User kann an mehreren pty angemeldet sein, z.B.
<fabi545> bekks: das ist mir schon bewusst, ich ging bis heute aber davon aus, dass der eine Nutzer "Schlafen" gelegt wird, wie bei suspend-to-ram und dass dann der andere User das gleiche pty zugeordnet bekommt.
<fabi545> Warum wird dann wenn man erneut auf benutzer wechseln geht übehaupt das Passwort abgefragt?
<bekks> fabi545: Nein.
<bekks> Du verwechselst gerade X-Display und PTY.
<fabi545> inwiefern?
<bekks> Weil einem X-Serve kein PTY zugeordnet ist.
<bekks> Der hat ein X-Display.
<fabi545> ok 
<fabi545> kann es sein, dass wir eben über zwei verschiedene Probleme geredet haben?
<bekks> Und wenn du auf "Benutzer wechseln" klickst, dann wird ein zweiter X Server gestartet, für den zweiten User. Daher kannst du dann auch mit ctrl-alt-Fx zwischen diesen Usern wechseln. Das ist auch gewollt so.
<bekks> fabi545: Du hast zwei verschiedene Dinge vemischt. ;)
<fabi545> aber warum gibt es dann noch eine passwort abfrage, wenn man zurückwechselt über den loginmanager
<bekks> Weil du sonst - wenn du das ganze remote machen würdest - jede andere Session übernehmen könntest, auf einem Multi-Homed-System.
<bekks> Da du ctrl-alt-Fx aber lokal an einem Display machst, ist davon auszugehen, dass du den User, der vorher auf dem Stuhl sass, nicht weggeschubst hast. Man geht dann davon aus, dass du das bist.
<fabi545> ok ich dachte, das sei dafür gemacht, das man wenn man gerade am PC arbeitet und noch nicht fertig ist darauf klicken kann, wenn man z.B. weg geht, damt dann kein anderer an meinen sachen etwas machen kann, sich selbst aber trotzdem anmelden kann
<bekks> Nein, für den Fall gibt es den Bildschirmschoner, mit Passworteingabe.
<bekks> So wie unter Windows auch.
<fabi545> ok danke.
<fabi545> Wie bekomme ich per Script raus, welches X-Display gerade angezeigt wird?
<bekks> echo $DISPLAY
<bekks> Nur gibt es keine Zuordnung von Display zu User ;)
<bekks> Du musst dann auch abfragen, welcher User du bist.
<fabi545> bekks, danke, das probier ich mal
<fabi545> bekks, leider nicht das was ich brauche, ein Script, welches automatisch ausgeführt wird soll erkennen, welches X-Display gerade gezeigt wird
<bekks> Dann scripte es.
<bekks> Das ist keine Raketenwissenschaft.
<mustard_> fabi545, muss dann daemon laufen, der bei einem wechsel des displays (echo $DISPLAY) das script startet?
<mustard_> muss dann EIN
<bekks> Das Display wechselt nicht.
<bekks> Die physikalische Anzeige wechselt, egal ob man das Display sieht oder nicht.
<fabi545> da war ein komma zu wenig... das script wollte ich schon selbst erstellen, nur muss das irgendwie erkennen können, welches Display angezeigt wird
<bekks> Wenn zwei Benutzer angemeldet sind, laufen deren X-Server beide parallel. Also wechselt da auch kein Display.
<bekks> Was hast du _eigentlich_ vor?
<mustard_> mit echo $DISPLAY bekomme ich hoer :0.0 angezeigt. Wechsel ich jetzt mit Strg+Alt+Fx auf die den anderen angemeldeten Benutzer bekomme ich :1.0 angezeigt
<bekks> Ja. Und beide X Server laufen parallel. Un der Daemon rennt mit Anlauf vor die Wand.
<mustard_> hmm
<fabi545> Ich möchte wissen, welcher Nutzer auf dem gerade ANGEZEIGTEM Display angemeldet ist
<bekks> Es werden beide Displays angezeigt, aber du siehst nur eines auf deinem Anzeigegerät auf dem Tisch.
<bekks> Wenn du wissen willst, welcher user du da gerade bist, ist das Display vollkommen egal.
<bekks> Tipp den Befehl "id" ein, und du weisst welcher User du bist.
<fabi545> das ganze ist für ein script (welches unter nobody läuft)und wenn mehrere Benutzer angemeldet sind soll dem Benutzer, der gerade seine Anzeige sieht eine Nachricht gesendet werden
<bekks> Es gibt keinen Weg festzustellen welcher Benutzer gerade auf den Bildschirm guckt.
<Andrea_> xhost ?
<bekks> Nope.
<Andrea_> xhost zeigt zugriff auf xserver
<bekks> Du kanst - remote z.B. - auf beiden Displays xhost ausführen, da beide Displays parallel laufen.
<mustard_> fabi545, Warum muss die Nachricht verschickt werden, wenn der User auf dem Monitor sieht? 
<bekks> Und wenn du willst, kannst du sogar mit demselben User mehrere X Server starten.
<bekks> Andrea_: xhost hilft dir da leider gar nicht.
<mustard_> Kann die Nachricht nicht auch so verschickt werden. und wenn der Benutzer wieder auf sein "Display" schaut hat er die Nachricht sowieso
<bekks> Oder man nimmt einen Instant MEssenger und schreibt den User an, den man erreichen möchte.
<bekks> Oder eine Email, oder oder oder.
<fabi545> Das soll so ne Benachrichtigung werden, die rechts oben angezeigt werden und nach 10 s oder so wieder verschwindet
<Andrea_> bekks, xhost zeigt doch die user an
<fabi545> ich glaub ich sende die einfach an alle angemeldeten user
<bekks> Andrea_: Ja, und? Das sagt dir aber nicht, welcher USer gerade auf den Monitor guckt.
<bekks> Andrea_: Es können mehrere Benutzer parallel angemeldet sein, und du weisst einfach nicht, welcher User gerade hinguckt und welcher vom Stuhl geschubst wurde.
<bekks> fabi545: "man wall" :)
<Andrea_> bekks, ja gut
<mustard_> fabi545, die Notify Nachrichten lann man doch auch wegklicken. Wenn du nun deine Nachricht verschickst und die dann solange stehen bleibt, bis der Benutzer sie weggeklickt hat?
<mustard_> lann = kann
<syntroPi> wie kann man die fuse automount mount optionen  von nautilus oder nemo modifizieren? 
<fabi545> mustard_, die gehen ja von selbst weg, ich wollte das mit notify-send machen
<mustard_> kann man das nich so einstellen, dass _deine_ Nachricht für stehen bleibt?
<bekks> fabi545: Wenn du willst, dass der Benutzer das auch liest, nimm nicht notify-send. Sonst ist der gerade Kaffee holen, und die Nachricht ist weg.
<fabi545> bekks, aber müsste es nicht möglich sein rauszufinden welche Anzeige gerade auf den Physikalischen Monitor projeziert wird?
<fabi545> Die message ist mehr eine information für den Nutzer, es ist nicht wichtig, dass er sie liest.
<bekks> Dann braucht der Benutzer das ja gar nicht zu lesen, und das Problem erledigt sich von selbst.
<mustard_> fabi545, was für eine Information soll das denn sein?
<fabi545> mustard_, sowas wie Mikrofon ist aus/an
<bekks> Das sieht der User im Mixer.
<mustard_> fabi545, oder Monitor ist aus/an. :P
<mustard_> Notify: Sie sehen gerade den grafischen Inhalt ihrer Benutzeranmeldung!
<fabi545> bekks, für den Mixer müsste man aber auf das lautsprecher symbol klicken. Hier geht es um ein workaround für eine nicht funktionierende Mikrofon-Mute taste, in dem script, das ich gefunden habe wird die meldung an den gesendet, der an X-Display 0 sitzt, es soll aber auch dann den Nutzer informieren, wenn er gerade an einem anderen Display beschäftigt ist
<bekks> Das klingt nach einem völlig kaputten Konzept.
<bekks> Bau einen Indicator, der für jeden User im Panel läuft, und der einfach den Mute-Status anzeigt.
<bekks> Da brauchst du keine Benachrichtigungen oder sonstwas.
<fabi545> die benachrichtigung soll als bestätigung für den Tastendruck dienen, wie man es ja auch bei der lautstärkeregelung über die Tastatur hat
<bekks> DEr Indicator macht nichts anderes.
<fabi545> aber warum sollte ich da nen Indicator bauen, wenn ich das ganze mit einem Befehl erledigt habe?
<bekks> Mit welchem einen Befehl denn?
<fabi545> notify-send
<bekks> Und wie fragst du den ganzen anderen Kram ab? Sicher nicht mit notify-send.
<fabi545> der Tastendruck wird mit acpi erfasst, und löst dann ein script aus, was je nach aktuellem zustand das mic ein-/ausschaltet und eben eine Benachrichtigung sendet
<bekks> Klingt deutlich komplizierter als ein Indicator, der einfach immer den aktuellen Status anzeigt. Ohne Trigger oder sonstwas.
<fabi545> den trigger brauch ich nicht für die Anzeige, dass liegt daran, dass wegen eines Bugs oder so der Tastendruck nicht weitergeleitet wird.
<fabi545> mit xev bekomme ich keine ausgabe, wenn ich die Taste drücke
<bekks> Für den Indicator braucht man auch kein xev.
<fabi545> xev war nur als beispiel gegeben, um zu unterstreichen, dass der Tastendruck nicht weitergereicht wird
<bekks> Das ist doch völlig egal. Weil du nicht den Tastendruck abfragen musst, sondern nur den Status des Mute anzeigen musst.
<fabi545> Die sache ist ja die, durch den Bug wird da nichts gemuted.
<fabi545> Dass es gemuted wird muss mein script erledigen
<bekks> HW-Tasten machen keine Ausgabe in xev.
<bekks> Dadurch kannst du das auch nicht abfragen, ob da was gedrückt wurde.
<fabi545> Die ganzen anderen Multimediakeys verursachen eine ausgabe in xev nur der nicht
<fabi545> dazu gibt es auch schon nen Bugreport: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/408903
<kubine> Title: Bug #408903 “Does not handle microphone mute button (KEY_MICMUTE...” : Bugs : “udev” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
#ubuntu-de 2013-06-14
<stesind> Hi, ich habe mir eine sandisk ssd mit 64Gbyte bestellt, um mit ihr mein HDD  per B-Cache oder Flashcache zu cachen. Da mir 60Gig für den Cache zu groß erscheinen, will ich die SSD partitionieren. Auf der ersten root und auf der zweiten den Cache. Was ist eure Meinung?
<bullgard4> stesind: Den Artikel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD kennst Du?
<kubine> Title: SSD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stesind> ja
<stesind> da steht leider nichts über caching drin
<stesind> auch nicht, wie caching skaliert
<stesind> bei 2 partitionen könnte ich auch die home mit Luks verschlüsseln, bei einer Partition würde ich auf ecryptfs zurückgehen, mich würde auch interessieren, ob jemand Erfahrung damit hat
<Harald523> Huhu! Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das Mikro meiner Webcam als Aufnahme-Mikro in Audacity einstelle?
<Harald523> In dieser Liste in Audacity tauchen Wörter wie pulse: Rear Mic 1, pulse: Front Mic 1 und so weiter auf, aber es ist nicht zu erkennen, welches davon das Webcam-Mikro ist
<DrRetro_> guten morgen. habe folgene mit einem gaufgesetzten xubuntu 12.04 auf einem IBM Thinkpad X61s: ich habe fortwährend peaks auf der CPU vom kworker die das system unerträglich zum stocken bringen. 
<DrRetro_> ihr seht selbst tippen ist fast unmöglich.
<DrRetro_> alle 2-3 sekunden diese aussetzer.
<Drretro_> jemand eine Idee? 
<dadrc> kworker ist Kram vom Kernel, unschön zu debuggen
<dadrc> Hat das syslog zu der Zeit irgendwelche interessanten Einträge?
<Drretro_> dadrc: nope - nichts 
<dadrc> dmesg auch nicht?
<Drretro_> dadrc: auf was sollgenau schauen? 
<dadrc> Irgendwelche Einträge, die zeitlich zu dem Lag passen
<Drretro_> dadrc:  die lags fortwährend
<Drretro_> dadrc: 2 sekunden läufts dann eine sekunde peak
<Drretro_> und zwar so das alles stockt
<dadrc> Guck dir mal den Thread hier an, da scheinen einige Leute ein ähnliches Problem gehabt zu haben: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=109371
<kubine> Title: kworker constantly using 15/20% of CPU since upgrade to 2.6.36-ARCH (Page 1) / Kernel & Hardware / Arch Linux Forums (at bbs.archlinux.org)
<dadrc> Und hier: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/887793
<kubine> Title: Bug #887793 “Kworker constantly taking about 100% CPU” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dadrc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/887793/comments/30 ← das da scheint bei einigen Leuten zu helfen
<kubine> Title: Comment #30 : Bug #887793 : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<DrRetro_> okay ich scheine den Fehler gefunden zuhaben.
<DrRetro_> Es ist ein Bug im kernelmodul e1000e 
<DrRetro_> Modul entladen und das system läuft einwandfrei
<DrRetro_> Wie kann ich nun verhindern daß dieses Modul beim Start geladen wird?
<deem> DrRetro_: modul blacklisten
<deem> DrRetro_: hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule?highlight=modul%20blacklisten#Automatisches-Laden-verhindern-Blacklisting
<kubine> Title: Kernelmodule › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DrRetro_> deem: thx
<muslimmasry> Do skype,yahoo other chat and social communication prog work 2 spoil muslims youth and spy 4 isreal&usa???????
<muslimmasry> do they record and analyse every word we type????????????
<exoon> Kann ich den Grund für einen "notwendigen" Neustart abfragen?
<UbuPhillup> exoon: nach einem Update?
<exoon_> UbuPhillup, sorry rausgeflogen. hat noch jemand was gesagt?
<dAnjou> nö
<UbuPhillup> exoon: also nach einem update ist es meistens der Kernel
<exoon_> UbuPhillup, der wurde anscheint noch nicht geupdated. Es ist ein neues ppa-repo mit php 5.4 - warum das nicht ohne Neustart geht, weiß ich auch nicht.
<verdooft> Hier kam heute ein Kernelupdate bei 13.04.
<verdooft> 3.8.0-23 auf 3.8.0-25
<exoon> verdooft, bei 12.04 auf 3.5.0-34
<verdooft> Ok.
<exoon>  aber das installiert er jetzt erst. php ist auch noch auf der alten version.
<fabi545> Hallo, bei meinem neuen Laptop wird, wenn man den Bildschirm dunkler einstellt (egal ob über die Tasten oder das xfce4-power-manager-plugin) der Bildschirm ab einem bestimmten Punkt nicht mehr dunkler, sondern wieder heller
<dadrc> fabi545, wasn das für ein Laptop?
<fabi545> dadrc, lenovo thinkpad E330
<dadrc> fabi545, dann hat dich https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1098216 erwischt
<kubine> Title: Bug #1098216 “Regression in brightness control on Lenovo Thinkpa...” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dAnjou> thinkpad edge bitte ;)
<fabi545> dadrc, danke, dan probiere ich mal den vorgeschlagenen fix.
<fabi545> bzw. das Workaround
<rasmo> Hi Leute, ich habe vor kurzem Ubuntu 13.04 installiert. Wie kann ich Bluetooth dauerhaft abschalten?
<fabi545> rasmo, am Besten im Bios, denke ich
<rasmo> Ok, werde ich mal versuchen, danke.
<dAnjou> nö
<dAnjou> rasmo: brauchste nich
<rasmo> Wenn ich den Regler über Unity auf "Aus" schiebe ist er nach dem reboot wieder auf "An".
<dAnjou> ja, moment
<dAnjou> ich such noch
<rasmo> thx
<dAnjou> fabi545: bios is doof, dann kriegt ers nämlich nich mehr an, wenn ers mal braucht
<dAnjou> rasmo: ich habs bei meinem laptop gemacht, erstmal booten
<dAnjou> rasmo: zwei möglichkeiten. die erste find ich schicker, weil sie eine neuinstallation überlebt, wenn du HOME sicherst
<fabi545> dAnjou, Ich habe die Frage so verstanden, dass er grundsätzlich kein Bluetooth braucht, so wie ich
<rasmo> fabi545: stimmt schon tendenziell
<dAnjou> rasmo: pack "rfkill block bluetooth" in den autostart
<dAnjou> rasmo: die 2. möglichkeit is dieselbe, stell ich grad fest :P
<dAnjou> nur, dass du es da in /etc/rc.local packst
<rasmo> dAnjou: ich bin leider nicht so versiert, dass ich wüsste wie man das Autostart Skript bearbeitet
<dAnjou> rasmo: das is kein script
<dAnjou> rasmo: such einfach "startprogramme" im dash
<dAnjou> rasmo: oder was nutzt du?
<dAnjou> ah, unity
<dAnjou> ja
<rasmo> dAnjou: ok danke
<rasmo> dAnjou: Ok ich habe "rfkill block bluetooth" in der Zeile "Befehl" eingegeben
<dAnjou> genau
<dAnjou> rasmo: das kannste auch so mal im terminal ausführen
<dAnjou> dann isses auch aus
<dAnjou> jedenfalls is bei start jetz immer BT aus, aber du kannst es normal wieder anmachen, wenn du es brauchst
<rasmo> ok
<rasmo> danke
<rasmo> Da ich ein Ubuntu Neuling bin, habe ich natürlich noch andere Fragen in petto
<verdooft> Hi rasmo.
<rasmo> Leider habe ich eine Nvidia Geforce GT520M mit Optimus
<rasmo> Ich habe bereits Bumblebee installiert
<rasmo> Unter Software und Aktualisierungen wird aber kein proprietärer Nvidia Treiber angezeigt, ich dachte Bumlebee installiert den automatisch
<rasmo> Des Weiteren wird unter Systeminformationen/Grafik nur die Embedded GPU von Intel angezeigt
<rasmo> Wird meine Grafikkarte von Nvidia überhaupt verwendet?
<rasmo> verdooft: Hi
<verdooft> Hi exogen.
<exogen> hi. und hier grüßt man nicht :D
<verdooft> Dann halt dich dran. :-D
<exogen> pff, aber ich wollte eh was fragen. Kann man unter Firefox die Passwortspeichung für alle Webseiten aktivieren? Auf manchen Webseiten wie z.B. epetitionen.bundestag.de kommt keine Aufforderung zum speichern.
<verdooft> https://support.mozilla.org/de/questions/945069
<kubine> Title: Firefox wont remember my usernames or passwords on some sites | Firefox-Hilfe-Forum | Mozilla-Hilfe (at support.mozilla.org)
<verdooft> Ist bei https scheinbar üblich, wobei ich mir sicher bin, da auch paar gespeichert zu haben.
<verdooft> Ist wohl umgehbar, aber ob das bei aktuellen Firefoxversionen noch so funktioniert, weiß ich nicht: http://www.techtalkz.com/blog/tips-n-tricks/how-to-force-firefox-to-save-passwords-from-secure-https-websites.html
<kubine> Title: How to Force Firefox to Save Passwords from Secure HTTPS Websites? | My TechLife (at www.techtalkz.com)
<exogen> jut, tx. ich werde es wohl per about:config iwie aktivieren. addons will ich das eher nicht machen lassen.
<verdooft> Vielleicht hat's auch was mit Bug 355063 zu tun, "Password manager does not work on script-generated forms", vielleicht bei Mozilla noch bisschen stöbern.
<subz3r0> nabend
<subz3r0> bezüglich des startmedien-erstellers...
<subz3r0> kann der auch persistente usb sticks erstellen?
<subz3r0> also das änderungen bestehen bleiben und software installiert werden kann auf dem stick?
<nevchen> soweit ich mich erinnere ja
<subz3r0> super. weil bekomme nen krampf beim kollegen. der hat ja immer noch natty drauf und mal eben ne neue version drauf geht nicht. dann soll er halt mit nem stick derweil arbeiten bis man nen neues system installieren kann ;)
<subz3r0> mit "man" bin dann wohl wieder ich gemeint... damnit ;)
<koegs> subz3r0: entweder persistent live nutzen oder ganz normal drauf installieren
<subz3r0> koegs: persistens live heisst?
<subz3r0> wie oben gewünscht? also software installieren und änderungen im home bleiben bestehen?
<koegs> subz3r0: ja
<koegs> das ist ne kombination aus live-cd und ner separaten partition auf dem usb-stick, wo die änderungen gespeichert werden, iirc
<subz3r0> hatte bei ihm versucht den playstation 3 media server zu installieren. aber seine natty version ist dermaßen zerbastelt... da geht nix mehr
<koegs> subz3r0: der usb-creator-gtk bietet diese Option an
<subz3r0> hoffe mit der persistent und dem media schnickschnack für die ps3 gehts dann
<jokrebel> subz3r0: Hattest Du nicht erst kürzlich versprochen, mit diesen "Natty" nie wieder anzukommen? <g>
<subz3r0> öhhhhm :D
<koegs> subz3r0: echte erfahrungen habe ich mit dem persistent kram nicht, hab immer auf den usb-stick installiert wie ne "normale" installation
<subz3r0> jokrebel: es geht ja nicht um den "natty-kram"
<subz3r0> ;p
<jokrebel> subz3r0: Aber wieder mal um ein Workaround drumherum anstatt endlich Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen und das _endlich_ auf was aktuelles hochzuziehn :-/
<koegs> jokrebel: ist doch jetzt gut, er hats doch erklärt
<subz3r0> ot: ot-chan... 
<subz3r0> hmm
<subz3r0> von euch schon mal jemand probs gehabt größere files per samba zu übertragen?
<bekks> Warum?
<subz3r0> die übertragung wird immer bei ~5 gigs abgebrochen im nautilus. warum auch immer
<subz3r0> versuche es gerade mal über ssh
<bekks> Welches Dateisystem hat das Ziel?
<subz3r0> erste versuch hatte er bei 5.irgendwas abgebrochen. beim zweiten dann bei 4.irgendwas
<subz3r0> ntfs
<subz3r0> also kein fat mit beschränkungen
<bekks> NTFS hat auch Beschränkungen, wie jedes andere Dateisystem auch :)
<subz3r0> dachte auch erst wäre fat. dass würde die marke erklären.. naja fast. 5 gigs sind auch zu viel für fat
<subz3r0> menno bekks... nu leg doch nicht alles auf die goldwaage ;)
<subz3r0> geht von ext4 -> ntfs. sollte "eigentlich" keine probleme machen. 
<koegs> also ich hab schon oft genug große Dateien auf ntfs kopiert, zwar mit thunar, früher mit nautilus, sehe da kein generelles problem
<koegs> bei großen Dateien nehme ich aber lieber einen Übertragungsweg, den man notfalls fortsetzen kann
<subz3r0> hatte auch gerade das kabel mal ausgetauscht. das war es aber auch nicht
<subz3r0> der da wäre? ftp?
<bekks> rsync, ftp, sftp
<subz3r0> wenn es nun über ssh geht. muss irgendwas mit dem samba share in der wurst sein
<subz3r0> aber kA wie ich das troubleshooten könnte. da jemand ne idee? interessieren tut es mich ja schon woran es liegt, denn sonst würd ich ja nicht fragen ;)
<koegs> samba log, syslog für ntfs-3g, netzwerk, usb-controller, da gibt es soviele quellen, kann man alles debuggen :O
<LiquidDemocracy> Gibt es einen Channel in dem man über alles Mögliche reden kann?
<subz3r0> syslog hatte ich nicht reingeschaut, allerdings ins samba log. erst mal abwarten wie es nun über ssh ausschaut. werd es danach mal in angriff
<koegs> !ot > LiquidDemocracy, guck mal hier
<kubine> LiquidDemocracy, guck mal hier: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<subz3r0> koegs: lvl...
<subz3r0> auch gerade schon im #ubuntu
<Rochvellon> kann mal jemand schnell drüber schauen und mir helfen? -> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/58265714/apt-get.txt
<Rochvellon> hintergrund: der dl von java wurde iwie abgebrochen, daher hatte ich dann den prozess gekillt und der rest wurde falsch konfiguriert installiert ...
<subz3r0> bekks, koegs: liegt eindeutig am samba. über ssh gehts
<jokrebel>  Rochvellon: . Gib bitte folgenden 4 Befehle nacheinander in eine Konsole (jeweils gefolgt von ein paar ENTER): "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". Kopiere dann alles (auch die eingetippten Befehlen und leeren Zeilen dazwischen).  Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ lädst Du das alles dann hoch und gibst uns den Link dorthin in den Kanal hier.  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rochvellon> aso, das ist ein 10.04 :)
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: Desktop oder Server?
<Rochvellon> noch der desktop
<geser> gibt "lsof /var/cache/debconf/config.dat" was zurück? (eventuell mit sudo)
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: Dir ist bekannt, dass Die Desktopversion von 10.04 seit Mai nicht mehr unterstützt und supportet wird?
<Rochvellon> jokrebel> ich bin immer noch nicht dazu gekommen, eine neuere version einzuspielen :)
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: Dann musst Du Dich über Sicherheitslücken oder Probleme aber auch nicht wundern ;-) Zeig mal die angeforderten Pastes, vielleicht fällt ja trotzdem jemandem was ein dazu. Aber sei darauf hingewiesen, dass Du das zeitnah hochziehn solltest.
<geser> Rochvellon: ein Prozess hat die /var/cache/debconf/config.dat noch geöffnet/gelockt. Finde den und kill ihn auch, danach sollte es wieder gehen
<Rochvellon> ty, geser, ich werde mal schauen
<Rochvellon> hm, laut fuser /var/cache/debconf/config.dat ist da gar kein prozess drauf, geser
<geser> hmm
<Rochvellon> doch, da ist einer drauf :/
<Rochvellon> danke geser :)
<boblbegr> hallo zusammen, ich setzt gerade meinen neuen rechner auf und habe probleme mit der darstellung am zweiten bildschirm: der rechte bildschirmrand wird abgeschnitten. hier ein paar details zum system: os= kubuntu 13.04; grafik läuft über den processor=xeon e3-1245v2. bildschirm1= fujitsu 27"; bildschirm2=fujitsu 21" beide sind 16:9 bildschirme. auflösung bei bildschirm1= 1920*1080; bildschirm2=1600*900. Treiber ist der 
<boblbegr> standardtreiber. kann mir jemand helfen?
<sdx23> boblbegr: gib mal die Ausgabe von xrandr in einen Nopaste.
<boblbegr> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/518
<kubine> Title: Kubuntu-de.org Pastebox (at pastebin.kubuntu-de.org)
<sdx23> vga -> hast du die Autoerkennung am Monitor mal laufen lassen?
<boblbegr> ja, die taste ist recht ausgebeult *gg* habe mit dem monitor das gleiche problem an einem weiteren kubuntu-rechner. unter suse hat es prima geklappt.
<sdx23> klingt aber ehr wie ein Problem des Monitors, schließlich ist die Auflösung korrekt eingestellt. Ggf. auch mal ne andere Frequenz dafür wählen.
<boblbegr> das bild wirkt recht verzerrt und die darstellung ist grauenhaft. es gibt einen menüpunkt namens phase am bildschirm. wenn ich den zurückdreh wird's besser, aber nicht gut.
<boblbegr> ich kann nur 60hz und automatisch auswählen. beides mit dem gleichen ergebnis
<sdx23> am Rechner, nicht am Bildschirm.
<boblbegr> war so gemeint
<sdx23> Ah, es gibt nur die eine. Naja, zum Debuggen wäre mein weiteres Vorgehen: Nur den VGA-Bildschirm ran, damit testen. Ggf. neue Modeline erzeugen. Auch mal googeln nach dem Modell bzw. Grafikkarte / Treiber.
<boblbegr> " Ggf. neue Modeline erzeugen." was meinst du damit?
<sdx23> das da: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer_Modelines
<kubine> Title: XServer Modelines › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<boblbegr> ah ok. sehr cool danke! ich habe noch ein weiteres problem, vllt kannst du mir da auch helfen. wollte mir wieder mein cairo-dock einrichten, aber es wird einfach nicht richtig dargestellt. die icons sind teilweise ausgeblendet und erscheinen "sporadisch" 2-3 icons vor dem (unsichtbaren) icon wo der cursor düber liegt. kennst du dieses problem?
<sdx23> Nö. Schau mal auf Launchpad nach nem Bugreport (zB. via google "launchpad cairo dock icons invisible" o.ae.)
<boblbegr> alles klar. danke für deine zeit!
<sdx23> np, viel Erfolg
<sdx23> (und gute Nacht)
<boblbegr> danke dir auch
<darkfire> hallo
<TheMechanist> abend
#ubuntu-de 2013-06-15
<exogen> nabend, nach paar Stunden habe ich festgestellt, dass nach dem letzten Neustart von Ubuntu 12.04 nur eine CPU geladen wurde. Habe aber 2 drin. Wie kann sowas passieren und kann ich zur Laufzeit die 2. nachladen?
<luchs> exogen: woran siehst du das denn? klingt sehr unwahrscheinlich, was zeigt "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<exogen> luchs: ist echt so. http://pastebin.com/g7yhYwdt
<kubine> Title: user@user:~$ cat /proc/cpuinfo processor : 0 vendor_id : GenuineIntel cpu fa - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<exogen> htop zeigt auch nur eine cpu an
<exogen> kann man iwie die 2. CPU zur Laufzeit nachladen?
<bunyip> exogen: nein, kann man nicht, hast du den kernel gewechselt oder eine option für grub mit gegeben? oder was im bios umgestellt? ist ja sehr seltsam.
<bunyip> exogen: boote doch mal zum vergleich eine live-cd oder live-stick und vergleiche mal.
<exogen> ich glaube, das ist mir schon mal vor ca. nem halben auch passiert.
<exogen> ich gehe davon aus, wenn ich einfach neustarte, dass es dann alles okay ist
<bunyip> dann ist es vlt eine bios-macke
<exogen> ich habe weder kernel gewechselt, noch eine neue option für grub gesetzt, noch im bios was gemacht.
<exogen> allerdings hatte ich paar Kernelupdates zuvor
<bunyip> boote doch mal den vorletzten.
<exogen> ich starte einfach mal neu und dann wird das ganz normal wieder 2 cpus erkennen :D
<exogen> davon gehe ich stark aus
<exogen> mal sehen...
<exogen> reboot und 2 cpus sind geladen :)
<Rochvellon> dann ist es bei dir ein hardware-problem :)
<jarodvander> guten morgen :)
<jarodvander> ich möchte applets unter unity aktivieren. dazu über dconf zu desktop-unity-panel" navigieren... "panel" ist dort aber nicht gelistet. Irgendwelche tipps?
<jarodvander> niemand verfügbar?
<jokrebel> jarodvander: Du meinst vermutlich indicator-applets
<jarodvander> jap genau!
<jarodvander> habe auch den sysmonitor erfolgreich zum laufen gebracht, aber ich hätte gern eine GUI zum verwalten und adden der indicatoren
<jokrebel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Desktop#Die-Applets-im-Panel
<kubine> Title: Unity Desktop › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jarodvander> danke ich schau gleich mal
<jokrebel> jarodvander: Mir persönlich ist bisher noch keine GUI dafür über den Weg gelaufen.
<jarodvander> das ist sehr schade, dass sie das aus 12/13.04 rausgenommen haben
<jokrebel> jarodvander: Was willst Du da denn ne GUI? Einmal installiert läuft der Indicator im Panel. Und für die konfiguration ist eh jedes Applet selbst zuständig.
<jarodvander> dächte nur, wäre übersichtlicher, wenn ich ein auswahlfenster hätte.. like 10.04
<jarodvander> aber nun gut.. geht auch so nun
<jarodvander> andere frage: Wie kann ich die einzelnen Mauszeiger anpassen? ich schaffe es nur, allen mauszeigern komplett ein theme zu verpassen, vermisse aber die einstellmöglichkeit für jeden einzelnen. ging in 10.04 auch
<raleeha> Hallo.
<bekks> moin
<raleeha> Hat jemand vielleicht einen Tipp wie man Staub aus dem PC-Gehäuse entfernt?
<jarodvander> staubsauger?
<bekks> !ot > raleeha 
<kubine> raleeha: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<raleeha> ok sorry :(
<Mode-M> hi, gibt es ein paket in den offiziellen repos in denen git-subtree enthalten ist?
<apollo13> apt-file search git-subtree
<Mode-M> wird das ein anderes ergebnis als http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=git-subtree&searchon=contents liefern?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Error (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<dAnjou> Mode-M: falls es funktioniert, nicht
<Mode-M> ich bau git am besten selbst
<brainwash> Mode-M: http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/amd64/git/filelist
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – File list of package git/raring/amd64 (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<brainwash> hier /usr/share/doc/git/contrib/subtree/
<Mode-M> in /usr/share/doc?
<Mode-M> hm, da scheint es tatsächlich zu sein. verrückt.
<apollo13> also ich hab lokal andere ergebnisse…
<brainwash> ja :)
<dAnjou> Mode-M: git-subtree scheint nich zu git zu gehören
<dAnjou> da hilft dir git selber bauen auch ncih
<Mode-M> git-subtree ist teil von git. als teil von contrib/
<dAnjou> https://github.com/apenwarr/git-subtree
<kubine> Title: apenwarr/git-subtree · GitHub (at github.com)
<dAnjou> wirklich?
<Mode-M> bloss die meisten distributionen liefern es standardmäßig nicht aus
<Mode-M> unter gentoo ists dabei
<k1l>  /contrib hat ubuntu nicht
<apollo13> das subtree script ist aber dabei…
<dAnjou> vergiss es ... https://github.com/apenwarr/git-subtree/blob/master/THIS-REPO-IS-OBSOLETE
<kubine> Title: git-subtree/THIS-REPO-IS-OBSOLETE at master · apenwarr/git-subtree · GitHub (at github.com)
<Mode-M> :)
<Mode-M> naja, danke. dann wird wohl ein symlink in /usr/local/bin reichen.
<apollo13> du kannst es auch mit vollem pfad aufrufen, das braucht man wohl nicht so oft^^
<dAnjou> und ich würd einen link in ~/.local/bin setzen und das in den PATH. so überlebts auch ne neuinstallation
<Mode-M> sofern man /home in einer separaten partition hat.
<Mode-M> ich bin mal optimist und spekuliere, dass sich git-subtree bis zur nächsten neuinstallation durchgesetzt hat. ;)
<leszek> hi
<dAnjou> Mode-M: oder wenn man sein HOME sichert
<dAnjou> und dann zurückspiekt
<dAnjou> *~spielt
<Mode-M> stimmt
<maredebianum> Hi, hab mir gestern mein Wireless zerschossen (alte Kernelversionen und anderes deinstalliert), die frage ist jetzt, wie ich das wieder hinbiege. ist ein Broadcom (module wl), das modul wird geladen, hwinfo sieht OK aus, auch mit dmesg alles OK bis auf: "eth1:Link is down" 
<maredebianum> Weiß jemand, wie man so ein wireless "up" von Hand machen kann?
<bekks> ifconfig eth1 up
<bekks> !broadcom > maredebianum 
<bekks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<kubine> Title: WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Da :)
<maredebianum> Danke erstmal (probiere noch mit dem wlan), andere Frage: sshd wird nicht mehr automatisch beim boot gestartet, wie ist der "Königsweg" (12.04)
<maredebianum> Ich habe früher immer rcconf genommen, aber seit Upstart gehts wie?
<maredebianum> update-rc.d -f ssh defaults erzählt, dass es die Links schon gäbe (stimmt auch). ssh startet trotzdem nicht bei boot...
<k1l> wenn du auf einem ubuntu den ssh server aus den quellen isntallierst sollte da gar keine handarbeit nötig sein
<musca> maredebianum: dmesg | grep -i ssh
<Harald523> Grad einen neuen großen Bildschirm angestöpselt, kann aber die native Auflösung 2560x1440 nicht einstellen (da sie im Menü nicht angebioten wird). 
<Harald523> Bitte sagt mir, dass ich dafür keine Grafikkarte kaufen muss
<Harald523> (Core-i5 3570 mit onboard-Grafik...
<bekks> Welche Graphikkarte verwendest Du und welchen Treiber?
<Harald523> )
<Harald523> Treiber hab ich alles wie bei der Installation gelassen
<k1l> Harald523: 2 monitore dran?
<k1l> oder ist das nen laptop mit externem dran?
<Harald523> k1l, Nö, nur den einen
<Harald523> nein, das ist mein frisch aufgebauter Desktoprechner mit der neuesten Technologie und alles
<k1l> mit vga?
<Harald523> ASUS P8H77-M Pro
<Harald523> angeschlossen am DVI-Port
<Harald523> Kann die onboard-Grafik da nicht mehr oder was?
<bekks> Harald523: Schieb bitte lsb_release -a und lspci -k in einen pastebin.
<musca> Diese Auflösung erfordert duallink-DVI
<Harald523> bekks, http://pastebin.com/eQSrWjg6
<kubine> Title: harald123_Grafiktrouble - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Harald523> musca was ist das? 
<musca> Zwei DVI-Links in einem duallink-fähigen DVI-Kabel an einer duallink-fähigen Grafikkarte
<Harald523> DAMIT!
<Harald523> Immerhin Supports DisplayPort 1.1a with max. resolution 2560x1600@60Hz
<Harald523> aber ein DisplayPort-Kabel war natürlich NICHT dabei
<Harald523> )/%$(%&/(&=)/?&?/%=
<musca> is nich schlimm, für die onboard-vga hast Du praktisch kein Geld ausgegeben ;-)
<musca> nun kannst Du Dir eine günstige Mittelklasse-Nvidia kaufen
<Harald523> musca wieso, ich muss doch nur ein Displayport-Kabel besorgen?!
<musca> okay
<Harald523> HOFFE ich ?!
<musca> kann der Monitor das?
<Harald523> aber due hast recht, das Positive sehen... ich hatte noch nicht mal damit gerechnet, dass auch nur der Bildschirm vor Montag, Dienstag so was eintrifft
<Harald523> musca sischa, der hat zwar super wenig Anschlüsse, aber darunter ist auch ein DisplayPort
<Harald523> Samsung LS27A850D
<musca> nur aus Neugier, welches Display hast Du denn da gekauft?
<musca> ah ja
<Harald523> auf 1920x1080 ist er enttäuschen unscharf
<Harald523> so out of the box
<Harald523> aber gut...
<musca> das ist häufig so, wenn der Schirm nicht mit der nativen Auflösung befeuert wird
<Harald523> deswegen will ich auch nicht meckern
<Harald523> ersma Kabel bestellen. Damit, HDMI hab ich inzwischen echt n paar in Reserve, aber der Port bringt auch nur max 1920x1200
<musca> schönes Gerät :)
<Harald523> Yep.
<Harald523> War bei Ebay drin, angeblich Vorführe mit minimalen Kratzern für 449
<Harald523> die Kartzer hab ich noch nicht entdeckt, sieht tiptop aus
<musca> Da wirst Du bestimmt noch viel Freude mit haben. (ohne Ironie :)
<Harald523> Ich hoffe es. Hätte früher nie so viel Kohle für nen Moni rausgehauen aber das Aha-Erlebnis beim Umstieg auf FullHD vor fünf Jahren wirkt immer noch nach
<Harald523> Nichts hat meine Produktivität je so gesteigert
<musca> bin gerade letztes Jahr auf zwei 24" umgestiegen, da hab ich die 850er von Samsung auch ne Weile favorisiert.
<Harald523> Der Standfuß ist spintig und wackelig, aber seine  Höhenverstellung ist eine super elegante Konstruktion, funktioniert allein über Federkraft und ganz leichte Friktion
<Harald523> keine Verriegelung, nix
<Harald523> und das Killerfeature: KEINE Lautsprecher <BG>
<stevieh> Harald523: das liegt an den Steuergesetzen ;-)
<Harald523> stevieh, das tut es? Weil fast alle Konkurrenzmodelle in der Klasse haben welche drin
<stevieh> Harald523: mein Dell 27" mit der Auflösung auch nicht... ich glaub da gabs mal was, dass man Glotzen ohne Lautsprecher absetzen konnte, mit aber nicht...
<musca> hast Du bemerkt dass Du auch zei Rechner anschliessen kannst und dann den Bildschirm teilen kannst?
<musca> zwei
<Harald523> musca kann sein, dass ich das irgendwann mal zur Kenntnis genommen hatte, aber damals hab ich mir eher noch sorgen gemacht, wie ich den Laptop überhaupt anschließen soll, weil der nur nen RGB-Port hat
<Harald523> Das nächste Killerfeature gegenüber meim alten Philips: Er hat die Tasten VORNE so dass man sehen kann, welche man drückt
<Harald523> Ob ich ma kurz noch zum Berlet rausche und das Zehnfache für das Kabel zahle, nur um drei Tage früher die native Auflösung zu sehen?
<stevieh> Harald523: hehe, das kenn ich. Kannsts ja wieder zurückgeben, wenn du das billige hast.
<stevieh> bei meinem Dell war auch alles dabei, aber kein DP kabel.
<Harald523> ... dann blieben nur noch die Fahrtkosten von 10,20 Euro...
<Harald523> ersma anrufen ob die so was überhaupt haben
<musca> alternativ die Grafikkarte .. *hüstel*
<Harald523> Aaah die Easybox hat mal wieder keine Lust auf Telefonieren. Ich hasse Vodafone.
<sdx23> Für das Offtopic geht doch bitte nach nebenan. Danke.
<xmfs> hi
<xmfs> ich möchte mit convert viele png-dateien zu einer pdf zusammenfügen, leider ist in der pdf-datei die qualität der bilder sehr schlecht. gibt es eine Option, die das verhindert?
<gotwig> hey
<dAnjou> xmfs: convert is für sowas nicht geeignet
<xmfs> dAnjou, was soll ich stattdessen nehmen?
<dAnjou> vielleicht wars auch andersrum ^^
<dAnjou> xmfs: warum soll das denn in ein pdf?
<xmfs> damit die scans in einer datei zusammengefasst sind
<dAnjou> kannste auch n großes png draus machen
<ppq> ernsthaft?
<ppq> kein viewer kann damit gut umgehen
<dAnjou> is genauso "toll" wie das in ein pdf zu quetschen
<xmfs> dAnjou, ein pdf mit über 10 a4-seiten, schon klar :-)
<xmfs> ein png*
<dAnjou> ansonsten würd ich noch ordner oder zips zum zusammenhalten vorschlagen
<Sephira> packs in ein archiv, dann sind die auch zusammen
<xmfs> Sephira, ich habe andaurnd mit solchen pdf-dateien zu tun, wo es funktioniert.. der jenige, der sich das gesamte dokument durchlesen will, will schließlich nicht nach jeder seite ein bild neu öffnen um schließlich über 10 fenster am ende geöffnet zu haben.. 
<dAnjou> xmfs: google schon bemüht?
<dAnjou> bzw. andere programme als imagemagick?
<xmfs> dAnjou, google sagt convert verwenden
<dAnjou> lyx (also latex) bemühen
<dAnjou> ich weiß ja nich, was convert da versucht, aber png ist ein rasterformat und pdf ein vektorformat
<xmfs> dazu brauch ich aber den 700 MB latex-batzen?
<dAnjou> das kann *so* also schonmal kaum was werden
<xmfs> dAnjou, noch nie ein bild in einer pdf-datei gesehen? pdf kann grafiken schließlich einbetten
<Rochvellon> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PDF
<kubine> Title: PDF › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> xmfs: convert -quality 100 -depth 50 datei1.png datei2.png datei3.png ausgabe.pdf ## das mal versucht?
<xmfs> ppq, ich probier es mal
<dAnjou> xmfs: steht übrigens auch in jedem 2. google treffer
<ppq> -density 300 kannst du auch noch testen. alles nur beispielwerte, lies die manpage was die optionen genau machen
<xmfs> die schrift sieht so aus, als würde kein antialiasing durchgeführt werden
<xmfs> während so im png ok ist
<bekks> Es kann kein Antialisasing durchgeführt werden, weil in einem Bild nicht klar ist, dass die bunten Pixel Text sind.
<xmfs> ich will einfach nur, daß die png im pdf eingebettet ist...
<stevieh> alternativ auch die netpbm tools probieren.
<stevieh> ups, ist ja schon ne stunde her :-)
<wal3> hallo. wenn ich etwas uploade, sei es per firefox, chrome oder webdav, dann disconnecten alle anderen verbindungen bis der upload fertig ist. was kann man dagegen tun?
<julianhp> hey, habe hier einen multifunktionsdrucker von HP, der ist über WLAN mit der Fritzbox verbunden. Ich kann von Ubuntu aus kabellos drucken. Kann man irgendwie auch scannen über den Netzwerkdrucker?
<julianhp> also ich lege unten ein Blatt ein, öffne hier das Scanprogramm und sehe das Ergebnis
<Rochvellon> hast du mit der hplip auch den scanner eingerichtet? dann kannst du bspw. aus xsane heraus scannen
<vlt> bunyip: Ich bin keine BIOS-Macke!
<exoon> hallo. kurze frage. ich habe eine 4TB Festplatte ohne probleme über einen SATA Anschluß bespielt. Jetzt im USB-Gehäuse finde ich nur ein 2TB große Platte. Kann man dazu was einstellen damit es funktioniert? Oder besteht eine Chance das ich mit einem eSATA-Kabel weiter komme? 
<bekks> Weder noch. Du brauchst ein Gehäuse mit einem USB Controller der mit >2TB Platten klarkommt.
<exoon> bekks, das externe Gehäuse hat auch einen eSATA Anschluß.
<exoon> nur ich noch kein Kabel-
<bekks> Der Controller im Gehäuse ändert sich ja auch mit Kabel nicht.
<exoon> Der eSATA Anschluß wird nicht 1:1 an das Mainboard durchgereicht??
<exoon> Ich meine um eine SATA Platte über USB verfügbar zu machen, braucht das externe Gehäuse einen SATA Controller, aber nicht für den eSATA Anschluß.
<exoon> bekks, das was du zum controller gesagt hast, kann nicht stimmen. der eSata-Anschluß vom Gehäuse an SATA vom Mainboard und die Platte wird mit 4TB erkannt.
<exoon> warum sollte es dann nicht eSATA zu eSATA funktionieren?
<bekks> exoon: Dann hast du ein Gehäuse mit zwei getrennten Controllern, bzw. einen Controller der eSATA durchschleift (im USB Gehäuse).
<Amkei> hallo, gibt es in geany eine Möglichkeit sessions zu speichern? Ich habe da noch was im Hinterkopf dass das mal ging aber finde nun nicht mehr die Option/Plugin/Einstellung
<koegs> "Dateien aus der letzten Sitzung laden"
<Amkei> ich meine es gab mal sowas wie "die session speichern" also unterschiedliche
<koegs> "Sitzung im Projekt speichern und wieder öffnen"?
<koegs> unter Allgemein -> Sonstiges
<Amkei> ich meine, konkret eine session in einer datei speichern und daraus wieder laden zu können...evtl. ein plugin...naja, ich such weiter :P
<Amkei> oder gabs sowas bei gedit?
<Amkei> ok, gedit hat sowas
#ubuntu-de 2013-06-16
<apricot1> kann ich bei Ubuntu 12.04/Unity das Dashboard an den unteren Bildschirmrand setzen? Ich habe mit Synergy nach links andere Rechner. Damot geht das automatische Aus-, Einblenden nicht mehr
<apricot1> habs gefunden; es gibt ein plugin: http://www.tuxdroid.de/2011/11/unity-launcher-am-unteren-bildschirmrand-922/
<kubine> Title: TuxDroid | Unity-Launcher am unteren Bildschirmrand (at www.tuxdroid.de)
<apricot1> tja, denkst: E: Paket unityshell-rotated kann nicht gefunden werden
<apricot1> E: Paket libnux-1.0-0 kann nicht gefunden werden
<koegs> vielleicht sollte man ein PPA erstmal angucken bevor man es wild reinhaut
<apricot1> tja dann musses wieder raus
<apricot1> kennt jemand eine Alternative zu 'unityshell-rotated' ?
<apollo13> gnome :þ
<Harald523> HELP! Mein Computer will nicht mehr booten
<Harald523> er hängt, noch bevor die Abfrage des Verschlüsselungspassworts der Systempartition kommt
<musca> das nagelneue Gerät?
<Harald523> musca na ich benutze ihn inzwischen durchaus schon vier Monate...
<Harald523> für meine verhältnisse ist das nagelneu
<Harald523> ich hätte die verdammte Systempartition nicht verschlüsseln sollen
<musca> wann hast Du das gemacht?
<Harald523> direkt bei der Installation, bei der damaligen Ubuntu-Version wurde das direkt dort an irgend einer Stelle angeboten
<musca> also nicht gestern
<Harald523> nein, gestern hab ich ihn ganz normal runtergefahren, da war noch alles ok
<Harald523> wobei, bei dem start davor musste ich ebenfalls bereits ein Mal resetten, bevor er zum GRUB-Menü kam
<Harald523> und dann auf die erweiterten GRUB-Optionen gehen, aber da reichte schon die oberste, kein Wiederherstellungszeitpunkt
<Harald523> Ich hatte mir mal zu Backup-Zwecken ein USB-Bootmedium erstellt, aber es gibt noch Probleme beim Zugriff auf die verschlüsselte Partition.
<Harald523> Das ging glaub ich sogar schon mal, aber ich hab vergessen wie, das war mal wieder irre kompliziert
<Harald523> beim Versuch, die Systempartition per Thunar zu mounten, wird das PW abgefragt, aber er kann sie nicht mounten
<Harald523> not a mountable file system
<Harald523> dafür ist jetzt plörtlich ein neues 103GB Dateisystem da, das scheint er zu sein (eigentlich 120 GB
<Harald523> )
<musca> bist Du da nach einer Anleitung vorgegangen?
<Harald523> musca wo?
<musca> Du sagtest gerade wie Du jetzt versuchst Zugang zu bekommen, oder?
<Harald523> ich klick einfach rum
<Harald523> ;-)
<musca> das kann man optimieren :)
<Harald523> Hab ersma versucht, die verschlüsselte Startpartition zu öffnen; trotz der Fehlermeldung ist die jetzt wohl gemounted
<Harald523> auf dem SSD sind ja noch weitere Partitionen drauf, die GRUP-Partition und eine die mit der Verschlüsselung zusammen zu hängen scheint
<musca> prüf mal mit "mount" in einem Termonal
<musca> mount listet alle gemounteten Filesysteme auf.
<Harald523> http://pastebin.com/sSFDQy7h
<Harald523> Es ist dev/sda2
<Harald523> dev/sda3 wird im gparted als crypt-luks angezeigt
<Harald523> dev/sda1 ist GRUB
<Harald523> sollte ich jetzt mal nen filesystem check machen? Ist mir bei diesem SSD irgendwie ja nicht so voll geheuer...
<musca> ja, schau mal nach der /boot Partition
<musca> es ist ja irgendwie seltsam, dass dein Grub keine Fehlermeldung absondert.
<Harald523> scheint soweit ok zu sein
<Harald523> fsck von util-linux 2.20.1
<Harald523> dosfsck 3.0.12, 29 Oct 2011, FAT32, LFN
<Harald523> /dev/sda1: 5 files, 1106/96892 clusters
<Harald523> das war jetzt die Grub-Partition.
<Harald523> aber das grub hat ja eigentlich auch funktioniert, nur dann gings nicht weiter
<Harald523> sda2 wird ebenfalls als sauber beurteilt
<slow> hi out there
<slow> I experienced several core dumps with 1304, while 1210 has been running just fine. Shall I downgrade or is the still some hope that the probs will get ironed out in near future?
<ppq> slow: hier darfst du ruhig deutsch sprechen ;) finde besser raus, was das problem verursacht, kann gut sein dass es schon einen bugreport mit work-around gibt. falls nicht, solltest du besser 12.04 nutzen statt 12.10 (LTS vs normal)
<ppq> hmpf, schon weg
<Harald523> wer kann mir denn mal helfen, vom Live-USB-System aus auf  die Daten in meinem verschlüsselten Home-Verzeichnis zuzugreifen?
<Harald523> Habs nach dieser Anleitung versucht: http://stesind.blogspot.de/2009/04/mounten-eines-mit-ecryptfs.html
<Harald523> aber beim "sudo chroot /mnt" krieg ich "failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory"
<bekks> Dann gibts da kein /bin/bash
<Harald523> bekks und was mach ich da?
<bekks> Die Anleitung wegschmeissen und das ubuntuusers wiki benutzen?
<bekks> Für den Zugriff auf ein verschlüsseltes Home ist kein chroot notwendig.
<Harald523> bekks was ist denn notwendig?
<bekks> "kein chroot".
<Harald523> bekks also soll ich direkt mit der nächsten Zeile weitermachen?
<bekks> Nein.
<Harald523> beklks was soll ich denn machen?
<bekks> Du sollst die Anleitung wegschmeissen und das ubuntuusers wiki benutzen.
<Harald523> bekks hast dus etwas genauer?
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Datenrettung
<Harald523> bekks in dem Verzeichnis, wo er das Home Verzeichnis gemounted hat, wird aber nix angezeigt und anscheinend hab ich da immer noch keine Zugriffsrechte
<bekks> Bist du dem Wiki gefolgt?
<Harald523> Da stand, ich soll sudo ecryptfs-recover-private  eingeben
<Harald523> das hab ich gemacht und dann hat er irgendwann nach dem Passwort gefragt
<Harald523> das hab ich eingegeben und dann hieß es "Success!  Private data mounted read-only at [/tmp/ecryptfs.pMS4fGYI]."
<Harald523> aber das ist leer und im Thunar ist dieses Kreuzchen im Symbol
<bekks> Dann zeig mal die Ausgaben von "mount" und "ls -lha /tmp/ecryptfs.pMS4fGYI" in einem pastebin.
<Harald523> http://pastebin.com/3feSh4HV
<bekks> sudo ls -lha /tmp/ecryptfs.pMS4fGYI
<Harald523> bekks das funktioniert, der Verzeichnisinhalt wird angezeigt
<Harald523> aber im Thunar immer noch nicht
<bekks> Das ist völlig normal, weil du es als root gemounted hast, und nicht als user.
<bekks> Daher kannst du thunar vergessen an der Stelle.
<Harald523> bekks, ich hab jetzt das komplette Home-Verzeichnis als Backup auf eine andere Harddisk kopiert mit einem Thunar mit Root-Rechten
<bekks> AUA
<Harald523> bekks, dabei konnte er die Datei speechd.sock nicht kopieren, hat das was auf sich?
<bekks> Man benutzt thunar nicht mit root Rechten. Niemals. Für gar nichts.
<bekks> Nimm sudo cp und dann siehst du auch warum das passiert.
<Harald523> bekks ich weiß noch nicht mal den Pfad dieser Datei
<bekks> sudo cp .... für alles, nicht für diese eine Datei.
<Harald523> bekks aber die anderen hab ich doch alle schon kopiert
<bekks> Es ging mir darum, dir klarzumachen, dass man thunar nicht mit root Rechten benutzt, für überhaupt gar nichts.
<Harald523> bekks und mir gehts darum, dir klarzumachen, dass das für mich alles super kompliziert und benutzer-unfreundlich ist OBWOHL ich unter Windows regelmäßig mit Kommandozeile gearbeitet habe
<bekks> sudo cp ... ist weder kompliziert noch userunfreundlich.
<bekks> Um zu deinem Problem zurückzukommen:
<bekks> sudo find /tmp/ecryptfs.pMS4fGYI -name speechd.sock sagt Dir den Pfad der Datei.
<Harald523> bekks, "cp: »/tmp/ecryptfs.pMS4fGYI/.speech-dispatcher/speechd.sock“ kann nicht zum Lesen geöffnet werden: Kein passendes Gerät bzw. keine passende Adresse gefunden"
<bekks> Dann gibts die Datei wohl nicht (mehr). ".sock" hört sich an wie ein Socket, und den kannnst du ignorieren.
<Harald523> bekks gut, kommen wir zu meinem eigentlichen Problem ;-) Der Rechner wollte heut nicht mehr booten.
<bekks> Und warum nicht? Sass er beleidigt in der Ecke? :)
<Harald523> bekks ich weiß es nicht, er ist einfach hängengeblieben
<Harald523> wiederherstellung brachte ebenfalls nix
<Harald523> bei den meisten Versuchen kam ich noch nicht mal so weit, das Verschlüsselungspasswort für diese verwünschte LUKS encryption eingeben zu können
<Harald523> nachdem ich jetzt die Daten wieder im Zugriff hab, bin ich schon halb so weit, das SSD mit der Systemaprtition zu formatieren und die ganze Kiste neu aufzusetzen
<Harald523> diese Verschlüsselung hat nix als Ärger gebracht
<Harald523> bekks ich hab jetzt grad ne SD-Karte eingesteckt, um da einige Dateien draufzukopieren. Der Kopiervorgang zug sich aber am Ende ewig in die Länge und jetzt heißt es bei erneuten Kopierversuchen, das Dateisystem sei nur lesbar. Was ist denn da wohl schon wieder los?
<Luyin> moin leute!
<Luyin> ich hab ein kleines Problem, ich benutze 12.04 LTS und nach STR bekomme ich manchmal nur den Mauscursor auf schwarzem Hintergrund statt des Login-Managers angezeigt. Hat jemand da ne Idee, die mir weiterhelfen könnte? :-)
<Harald523> all: Wie gebe ich unter einem Live-Dateisystem einen USB-Datenträger zum Schreiben frei?  sudo mount /dev/sde1 /media/32_GB_SD -o remount,rw klappt irgendwie nicht.
<Luyin> Harald523: was passiert denn mit dem befehl? fehlermeldung?
<Harald523> Luyin, nein, er scheint anstandslos ausgeführt zu werden, es kommt sofort wieder das Prompt im Terminal
<Harald523> Luyin, aber ich kann halt nach wie vor nichts auf das volume schreiben
<Harald523> Luyin, wenn ichs mit sudo cp... versuche, wird das Verzeichnis ausgelassen
<Luyin> Harald523: vll ist der stick kaputt?
<Luyin> das war bei mir jedenfalls malso
<musca> welches Filesystem?
<Harald523> luyin kaputt glaube ich nicht, da er auf dem windows-laptop einwandfrei geht
<Harald523> Dateisystem müsste fat32 sein
<Luyin> müsste?
<Luyin> find das mal raus
<Luyin> wenns ntfs ist, wärs nicht verwunderlich imo
<Harald523> luyin /dev/sde1 on /media/32_GB_SD type vfat (rw)
<Luyin> Harald523: also ich hab keine ahnung mehr :) tut mir leid
<bekks> dmesg angucken.
<bekks> Und was für Fehlemeldungen kommen beim sudo cp?
<Harald523> bekks was ist demsg?
<bekks> dmesg ist ein Befehl.
<Harald523> bekks "Verzeichnis wurde ausgelassen"
<bekks> Und mount angucken, ob die SD Karte rw mounted ist.
<Harald523> bekks "error, fat_get_cluster: invalid cluster chain (i_pos 0)" - "FAT-fs (sde1): Filesystem has been set read-only"
<Harald523> bekks aber mount zeigt wie gesagt /dev/sde1 on /media/32_GB_SD type vfat (rw)
<bekks> Ja, das Dateisystem da drauf ist Grütze.
<bekks> Das wirst du nicht rw mounted bekommen.,
<bekks> Windows booten, Dateisystem auf der SD Karte prüfen und reparieren, und dann nochmal von vorne das Ganze.
<Luyin> meine frage wurde vorhin von niemandem beantwortet, darf ich die nochmal stellen, bzw. gibts für den fall ne konkrete handlungsanweisung?
<dAnjou> Luyin: zusammenfassend nochmal stellen
<Harald523> bekks ok. ich hab unterdessen mal nen anderen USB-Stick probiert. Da überträgt es die erste Datei aus dem Ordner und DANN kommt die Fehlermeldung "keine Berechtigung" 
<Luyin> ich bekomme nach STR manchmal nur den Mauszeiger auf schwarzem Grund angezeigt und kann sonst nichts machen, außer virtuelle konsolen öffnen oder neustarten.
<Luyin> kann den fehler leider nicht so leicht reproduzieren
<bekks> Harald523: Dann guck dmesg an, und guck die Berechtigungen an.
<bekks> Luyin: Was ist "STR"?
<Luyin> bekks: suspend to ram
<bekks> Ah.
<Luyin> bekks: standby, bereitschaft etc.
<Luyin> sry, dachte die Abkürzung wäre gängig.
<Harald523> bekks im dmesg fällt mir nix auf und laut mount ist es schreibberechtigt und überhaupt: Wieo fällt es dem Rechner erst nach kopieren der ersten Datei auf, dass er mal nach den Berechtigungen schaut?
<Harald523> bekks ah interessant. es fehlte die Berechtigung zum LESEN einer datei.
<Harald523> Wie ich das mit diesen Berechtigungen hasse.
<bekks> Sich da einzulesen ist wirklich nicht schwer.
<Harald523> Das sind alles MEINE dateien, wieso hat die eine keine Berechtigung?!
<musca> bei vfat ?
<bekks> Weil DU die BErechtigungen so gesetzt hast.
<Harald523> musca nein, bei der ausgangsdatei, die ist auf ext4
<musca> äh, ja dann
<Harald523> bekks ich hab da im LEBEN keine unterschiedlichen Berechtigungen gesetzt, jedenfalls nicht bewusst
<Harald523> bekks denn ich arbeite nicht mit berechtigungen
<bekks> Dann setz die Berechtigungen so, dass du als dein User da auch dran kommst. Das hat dein System mittädlicher Sicherheit nicht von alleine getan.
<bekks> Du musst mit Berechtigungen arbeiten, ansonsten ist dein Computer mit Linux ausgeschaltet.
<Luyin> bekks: ich glaub, er meint, er hat keine bewusst geändert ;)
<Harald523> bekks aber ich setze so was nicht bewusst. So lange es da keine Probleme gibtm schwimme ich da einfach mit dem Strom, den das System vorgibt
<bekks> Dann kann man sich auch fünf Minuten in die Thematik einlesen und dann hat man solche PRobleme auch nicht mehr.
<Harald523> bekks das ist das übliche Totschlagargument, aber das stimmt so einfach nicht.
<bekks> Das stimmt. Guckstu hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte
<bekks> Oder auch hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benutzer_und_Gruppen und hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grundlagen
<bekks> Bloss weil man unter Windows jedes noch so kleine bisschen als Administrator tut, ist das weder besser, sicherer noch einfacher.
<musca> Seit vista tut man das ja auch unter Windows nicht mehr.
<Harald523> bekks einfacher ist es in jedem fall. Noch kein Windows hat mir je verboten, meine eigenen Dateien zu kopieren
<Luyin> musca: UAC konnte man aber schnell abstellen
<bekks> Harald523: Dann hast du immmer als Administrator gearbeitet. QED.
<Harald523> bekks ob ich immer als Admin arbeite oder einfach immer vorher sudo tippe, wenn ich rigendwas will, bleibt sich gleich (außer dass extra Tipparbeit anfällt.)
<bekks> LEider nicht. Du hast an der Stelle nicht verstanden, was sudo tut und warum es das gibt.
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<Harald523> bekks mag sein. Ich will auch gar nicht verstehen, ich will vorwiegend arbeiten. Von daher hab ich halt primär die Perspektive dessen, dem sein Computer dabei Hindernisse in den Weg schiebt und ich befasse mich genau damit, die so schnell wie möglich zu beseitigen. Das ist nur natürlich.
<Luyin> Harald523: ubuntu hält dich davon ab, dein system kaputtzukriegen. win tut das nicht, wenn du da dauernd als admin arbeitest. mag für dich schneller und unproblematischer wirken, ist aber nicht sicher. lösch doch mal zum spaß den ordner Windows, dann siehst du, was ich meine
<Luyin> Harald523: aber was ich nicht verstehe, wenns dich so stört, warum benutzt du denn ubuntu dann?
<Harald523> luyin, ich bin heut morgen aufgewacht und mein system, das gestern beim runterfahren noch völlig ok schien, hatte sich SELBST kauptt gemacht. Bootet einfach nicht mehr.
<Harald523> luyin wegen der Malware-Problematik. Widerwillig.
<Luyin> Harald523: was war denn vorher drauf?
<Harald523> luyinn, vor was?
<Luyin> Harald523: was ist grundsätzlich drauf, wenn du nicht grad ubuntu live bootest?
<Harald523> luyin, ein auf dem SSD fest installiertes xubuntu, 12.04 glaub ich
<Luyin> Harald523: Xubuntu lässt dich doch auch nicht alles machen ohne passworteingabe
<Harald523> Luyin: LEIDER.
<Harald523> Luyin aber bei der festen Installation komm ich inzwischen, nach zahllosen stunden in diesem Channel und unendlichen Schwierigkeiten, halbwegs klar.
<Luyin> Harald523: dann benutz doch was anderes, wenn dus so schlimm findest? ich habs lieber, einmal mehr n pw eingeben zu müssen, und dabei nochmal drüber nachzudeknen, ob ich weiß, was ich tue, als dass mein pc alles abnickt
<Harald523> luyin alles totschlag-argumente
<martin__> mahlzeit
<bekks> Ja, und alles offtopic. Und deswegen hören wir jetzt bitte mit dieser sinnlosen Diskussion hier auf. Dafür gibt es #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<martin__> kann mir jemand helfen also einen tipp geben ??
<dAnjou> martin__: wie immer ...
<bekks> martin__: Pssst. Psssst. Willst du ein U haben...?
<martin__> geht darum bin neueinsteiger und suche seiten oder pdf dokumente die für neulinge sind oder sowas wie die linux bibel 
<martin__> wie immer ^
<bekks> martin__: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grundlagen und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<dAnjou> http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<martin__> ja gut die seite kenne ich aber so pdfs ub das ich es mir aufs handy ziehen kann und auch mal unterwegs nachschlagen kann kennt da jemand was habe da nichts hilfreiches gefunden leider .
<bekks> Druck die als PDF aus - done.
<martin__> als pdf ausdrucken ??
<bekks> Ja.
<martin__> ja ich will es ja als pdf auf den laptop dann aufs handy 
<dAnjou> 15:00:53 < dAnjou> http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bekks> Dann druck es als PDF aus, und kopier das PDF aufs Handy.
<martin__> ok danke 
<fabi545> Hallo, kann ich mir irgendwo das gesamte Tastaturlayout mit Dritt- und Viertbelegung anzeigen lassen und ausdrucken?
<martin__> sry das ich nochmal störe habe da noch mal eine frage und zwar wie kann ich das einstellen das wenn ich ein fenster offen habe zb die fenster inhalte wie datei bearbeiten und sowas im fenster sind und nicht oben in der task bar 
<apollo13> in unity wahrscheinlich gar nicht
<martin__> och menno 
<k1l> global menü abstellen/deinstallieren
<martin__> ich bin eigentlich zu frieden mit ubuntu aber das und das dash stören mich schon ein wenig ich meine das dash kann man ja ausblenden lassen mit einem tweak tool aber das auch wenn ich immer ein fesnter auf mache startet es immer automatisch oben links in der ecke 
<martin__> gut das mit dem global menü habe ich deaktiviert dank des videos von sempervideo ^
<bekks> sempervideo hat keine ahnung. :)
<bekks> HAlte dich lieber an das ubuntuusers wiki.
<UbuPhillup_> bekks: wo finde ich das im wiki?
<dAnjou> UbuPhillup_: im topic
<dAnjou> UbuPhillup_: das, was man als erstes liest, wenn man einen channel betritt
<MeraX> Moin, ich möchte in meinem Raid5 (per mdadm) bestehend aus 3 Platten eine noch funktionierende Platte durch eine neue austauschen. Ich habe gelesen, hot-replace sei da theoretisch die Lösung. ist da --replace der richtige weg und ab welcher Ubuntuversion wird das unterstützt?
<UbuPhillup_> dAnjou: ?
<dAnjou> UbuPhillup_: streich das. hab das "im" überlesen
<UbuPhillup_> ich weiß schon wo ich das wiki finde ;)
<Luyin> ich nochmal. wie kann ich meine graphische oberfläche zurückbekommen, wenn ich nach Standby plötzlich nur noch einen schwarzen Hintergrund und darauf den Mauscursor sehe?
<sdx23> Luyin: bewegt sich der noch? Kannst du mit Strg-Alt-F2 in ein Terminal wechseln?
<Luyin> sdx23: ja geht beides
<sdx23> Luyin: dann geht also nur Unity selbst kaputt, der X-Server läuft ohne weiteres? Schau mal in die .xsession-errors
<Luyin> sdx23: die werden pro user gespeichert oder? muss ich dann die des users wählen, mit dem ich zuletzt angemeldet war?
<Luyin> sdx23: wonach muss ich denn ausschau halten?
<Razorblade> Hallo
<Razorblade> ich hab da mal ne frage: Ist es möglich, sich linux ubuntu auf ein Samsung Wave S8500 zu installieren?
<Luyin> Razorblade: noch ist ubuntu kein smartphone-OS in fertigem Zustand. Ich hab aber von einem Debian in einer chroot-Umgebung via Android gehört, falls du nach etwas in der Art suchst.
<Razorblade> das problem ist eben, dass ich kein android habe, sondern bada 2.0
<ppq> nein, das klappt nicht, Razorblade 
<Luyin> Razorblade: kannst du doch bestimmt ersetzen
<Razorblade> nicht so einfach
<Luyin> Razorblade: wenns einfach wäre, könnts ja jeder ;)
<Razorblade> und ich auch :P
<Razorblade> ich google mal
<Luyin> viel Erfolg
<Razorblade> also ich glaube es ist möglich^^
<Westbeam> hallo :) ich habe ein problem, irgendwie ist ein lesezeichen in mein gnome panel gelangen. wie kriege ich das wieder weg?
<jokrebel> Westbeam: Rechtsklick bringt nichts?
<Westbeam> nein
<Westbeam> jokrebel: da kommen nur die optionen "Starten" und "Eigenschaften"
<jokrebel> Westbeam: Und bei den Eigenschaften? Vielleicht gibts dort ja die Möglichkeit es für den nächsten Start wieder zu entfernen. Hab hier leider nirgends Gnome im Einsatz…
<Westbeam> jokrebel: Bei eigenschaften steht nur "Name", "Ort" und "Kommentar"
<RoboSammler> Probiere es mal mit <Alt> oder <Alt>+<Super>.
<Westbeam> oha, das klappt ja. danke Robosammler
<alps> hi. ich benutze xubuntu. ich möchte mein keyboard-layout gerne auf us altgr-intl ändern. unter xfce kann ich das ja einfach über die gui einstellen. nun benutz ich aber auch i3wm als windowmanager. was wäre ne gute möglichkeit um auch in i3wm das layout zu laden? xorg.conf?
<alps> oder besser über setxkbmap?
<alps> ich glaub ich hab grad ne möglichkeit gefunden, gleich mit shortcuts zwischen den layouts zu wechseln
<Mundus> Hi, welchen Virensscanner in ubuntu nutze ich am besten, um meine Viren auf Win7 zu entfernen? Mit Avira bin ich gescheitert, er hat zwar was gefunden, aber nicht alles...
<kultviech> hallo beim login friert mir kde immer ein, in welchem log müßt ich da nachschauen?
<DPITTI> Guten Abend! Schaue mir grade im Wiki den Text zum Update von Lubuntu 12,10 auf 13,04 an.Hat auch alles super geklappt.Jetzt wollte ich aber schauen in den Software Paket Quellen ob ich noch alte Einträge von der Vorgänger version 12,10 habe.Wie das geht weiss ich auch.habt ihr dazu noch etwas im wiki wenn ja bin ich dankbar für jede hile.ggruss enrico
<DPITTI> Aber wenn ich noch befehle brauche dafür die weiss ich leider nicht mehr.habe schon lange nicht mehr mit linux gearbeitet bzw einen pc neu aufgesetzt.
<BigKing_2nd> hallo... und schönen Abend
<BigKing_2nd> krusader kann auf einmal keine ZIP-Dateien mehr anschauen :( Keine Einstellungen von mir verändert! Hat jemand eine Idee?
<DPITTI> hallo
<madel1> Läuft bei irgendjemand Simon (Spracherkennung)?
<madel1> Bei mir kotzt er nur wegen irgendwelcher Schattenwörterbücher oder Szenarien. Frag' mich, ob ihm noch irgendwelche Abhängigkeiten fehlen oder so...
<armin> "The application Terminal has closed unexpectedly"
<armin> errm
<armin> sowas ist doch uncool :(
<k1l> welches ubuntu, welches programm, was passierte vorher, etc
<armin> 13.04, terminal mit mehreren tabs, irssi in dem speziellen im screen via ssh, nichts außergewöhnliches.
<armin> und da das schön ein prozess ist und nicht mehrere rasseln dir halt auch schön alle sessions weg :)
<armin> moin k1l 
#ubuntu-de 2014-06-09
<jokrebel_> Nach nem do-release-upgrade auf 14.04 funktioniert der Fensterheber nicht mehr. In CCSM find ich das allerdings nicht (oder bin gerade blind)
<jokrebel_> manche nennen es glaub ich auch Rollo
<jokrebel_> Kann das sein, dass es das unter 14.04 momentan nicht machbar ist? Find da auch in den Tweaktools nichts.
<nagetier> jokrebel_, in lubuntu, 14.04 funktioniert es
<jokrebel_> nagetier: Hm. Hab aber Unity und find nichts wo ich das (wieder!) aktivieren könnte. Unter 12.04.4 ging es noch.
<nagetier> jokrebel_, auch ein Rechtsklick auf den Fensterrahmen zeigt dir diese Funktion nicht?
<jokrebel_> richtig
<nagetier> s/Fensterrahmen/Fensterleiste/
<jokrebel_> nur "minimieren" "maximieren" "verschieben" "Größe änderen" "immer im Vordergrund" und "schließen"
<jokrebel_> hm, dann werd ich mich wohl wieder ans minimieren gewöhnen müssen
<Eckez> Hallo!
<Eckez> Wenn meine veraltete Software schreit ich brauch ein Update und warnt dann aber das man auf einen nicht mehr unterstützte Version Updatet, kann man dann getrost weiter Updateten bis man dann mal Aktuell ist oder sollte man da noch auf was achten?
<testdr> Eckez: ich empfehle nicht eine Update-Prozedur mit zweifelhaftem Ausgang zu versuchen. Statt dessen teste richtig die verfügbaren Live-Versionen und wenn Dir eine zusagt, dann installiere diese in eine neue freie Partition und kopiere später Deine UserDaten um oder nutze sie von der alten Partition ...
<jokrebel_> Eckez: Was hast Du denn aktuell für Ubuntu?
<Eckez> 12.10
<jokrebel_> da müstet Du erst Upgraden auf 13.04, dann auf 13.10 und dann nochmal auf 14.04 um aktuell zu werden.
<Eckez> Mh.... solang das weiterhin so komfortabel läuft wie bisher lasse ich das einfach laufen.
<Eckez> testdr: sicher ist das die beste Variante aber auch deutlich zeitaufwendiger ;) 
<testdr> Eckez: es gibt so viele Änderung -- wenn Du nicht weißt wie die aktuelle Version für Deine alte Verison aussieht, dann könntest Du hefitg entäuscht sein...
<Eckez> testdr: hö?
<Eckez> kann dir nicht folgen...
<testdr> Eckez: musst Du auch nicht, je nach Programmnutzung stolpern Leute über Änderungen, z.B. das: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/updatewarnung-firefox-29-kommt/6/#post-6708242   und von Änderungen an anderen Programmen hast Du vielleicht auch schon gehört
<kubine> Title: UPDATEWARNUNG Firefox 29 kommt › Rund um Linux und Open Source › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Eckez> Achso!
<David1977_> jokrebel_: bist du da?
<jokrebel_> ja
<David1977_> Erinnerst du dich an gestern Abend...das Gespräch mit dem Canon Netzwerkdrucker an der Fritzbox?
<jokrebel_> dunkel, ja.
<David1977_> Das war ich, der mit dir geschrieben hatte. War nur am Laptop meines Onkels, den wir gestern neu aufgesetzt haben. Wir haben es auf jeden gestern dann nicht mehr hinbekommen
<David1977_> Außer der Sache mit "Wir schließen den Drucker via USB direkt an den Laptop um den Treiber zu checken"...hast du da vielleicht noch eine andere heiße Idee, wie man der Sache Herr werden kann?
<jokrebel_> gegenprobe per usb inzwischen gemacht?
<David1977_> Ich betreibe hier zu Hause auch einen Printserver, der sich ohne weiteres Installieren lies. ....Nein, das haben wir gestern auf Grund der Uhrzeit nicht mehr gemacht
<David1977_> Hat doch alles recht lange gedauert und wir waren beide Müde ;)
<jokrebel_> Und die USB-Treiber-Check-Aktion wolltest Du heute machen; ja ich weis.
<David1977_> Heute schaffe ich es nicht mehr. Mein Onkel wird das aber selbst versuchen. Ist nicht so, dass es sein erstes Ubuntu ist. Nur hat er es bisher auch nicht geschafft und mich um Hilfe gebeten
<David1977_> Da er aber nicht im IRC unterwegs ist, war das, nach gescheiterten Versuchen, meine erste Wahl ;)
<David1977_> Das mit dem USB Anschluß wird passieren. Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass der Treiber passt....er aber dann ggf. über das NW immer noch nicht druckt...wie könnte man dann vorgehen?
<jokrebel_> Och ne, Support um mehrere Ecken macht keinen Spaß...
<David1977_> ok ;)
<jokrebel_> David1977_: Erst A) dann B)
<David1977_> ok, dann werde ich mich diesbezüglich wieder melden, wenn wir soweit sind.
<David1977_> Verstehe das
<jokrebel_> David1977_: Mit "Annahmen" supporte ich nur wenn meine Glaskugel wieder aus der Reparatur ist ;-)
<David1977_> Ich habe letztens eine bei Amazon gesehen...mit Prime hast du die morgen :D
<David1977_> Nein...ist schon ok. Kann das nachvollziehen. Hatte nur gerade ein paar Minuten und dachte, du hättest noch einen zündenden Gedanken
<jokrebel_> und wer zahlt mir die? Hier im Support verdient man niochts <g> </OT>
<David1977_> ;-)
<Knolle> Hallo liebe Freunde von *buntu.
<Knolle> Ich habe da mal eine Frage, mein Schwager nutzt auf seinem kleinen Acer aspire one Netbook ein Xubuntu. Er hatte mich gefragt ob ich weiß, wie man das Aktualisierungsfenster so einstellen kann, das es bei neuen Updates sich mit einer Benachrichtigung anzeigt. Das tut es bei ihm wegen nicht. Sollte abe rnormal ja, oder?
<koegs> Knolle: in den Einstellungen unter "Sitzung und Startverhalten"
<koegs> "Automatisch gestartete Anwendungen" -> Haken bei "Aktualisierungsbenachrichtigung"
<Knolle> koegs. Cool, vielen Dank, das werde ich ihm gleich mal mitteilen.
<Knolle> Habe eben mal angerufen und ihm das durchgegeben, aber das Aktualisierungsbernachrichtigung steht da nicht drinne
<Knolle> Wie kann man denn das hinzufügen?
<jokrebel_> koegs: bei 14.04 Unity find ich das auch so nicht
<Knolle> Ich frag gerade was er für ein Xubuntu hat.
<jokrebel_> ach xubuntu, hatte ich überlesen.
<Knolle> :)
<jokrebel_> bei Unity vermiss ich das aber auch seit dem LTS 12.04 -> 14.04 Upgrade
<Knolle> Könnte bei einem Upgrade Probleme gegeben haben oder? Ich mach eigentlich immer eine saubere installation
<Knolle> Xubuntu 12.04 hat er
<Knolle> Da wird leider kein Aktualisierungsbenachrichtigung angezeigt. EIngetragen ist es leider nicht bei Sitzung und Startvverhalten: Wenn i9ch es hinzufügen möchte muss ich ja den Befehl wissen.
<Knolle> Vllt. kennt den ja jemand von euch?
<koegs> ich glaub das zuständige programm ist update-notifier
<Knolle> Okay ich schau mal
<Knolle> Gibt zwei bei Ubuntuusers... einmal update-notifier und update-manager.
<Knolle> Welches kann ich denn nehmen, eher das erste oder?
<koegs> update-notifier
<Knolle> der update-notifier steht gar nicht im /usr/bin da steht nur updatenotifier zusammengeshrieben. ist er das?
<koegs> ist das paket update-notifier installiert? langsam zweifel ich daran das es ein standard-xubuntu ist... :D
<Knolle> Das weiß ich nicht. Hab das damals von der Xubuntuseite runtergeladen. Ich sag ihm mal das er mal schauen soll
<Knolle> :)
<Knolle> So in seine Paketverwaltung ist der update-notifier bereits installiert bei seinem xubuntu
<Knolle> So hat sich erledigt. update-notifier stand da und ist hinzugefügt. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
<tomatoma> hi
<tomatoma> die schriftart im firefox titelleiste ist zu groß. in der taskleiste auch. ich find die einstellung nicht. was ist zu tun?
<tomatoma> http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3648/ezevrdfy_png.htm
<kubine> Title: Bildschirmfoto1.png - directupload.net (at www.directupload.net)
<agentsoul> Hallo Ihr Sonnenfeinde, seit kurzem kann ich unter Nautilus auf meine USB-Sticks und Platten nichts kopieren. "Das Ziel ist schreibgeschützt". Was es nicht ist denn ein flottes "mv..." in der Konsole als selber User funktioniert wunderbar. 
<agentsoul> tomatoma: evtl bei "Zugangshilfen" auf große Schrift an geklickt?
<agentsoul> tomatoma: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/theme-font-size-changer/
<kubine> Title: Theme Font & Size Changer :: Add-ons for Firefox (at addons.mozilla.org)
<testdr> agentsoul: funktioniert denn auch ein "cp" in der Konsole?
<agentsoul> testdr ja, cp und touch auch
<testdr> agentsoul:  entferne den USB-Stick (umount, dann rausziehen) und probiere es doch mal mit einer gast-Sitzung und dessen nautilus..
<agentsoul> das Problem taucht "leider" nicht reproduzierbar auf. Manchmal läuft nach einem Neustart alles sauber.
<agentsoul> mir scheint es Probleme bei der Namenszuweisung zu geben. Ich glaube es ist nur so, wenn ich vorher einen anderen Stick benutzt habe werde das mal testen
<testdr> agentsoul: dass nautilus (aus welchem grund auch immer) nicht mitbekommt, dass der USB-Stick gewechselt wurde und noch vom alten aus geht? 
<agentsoul> also nach nautilus --quit und nautilus Neustart läufts wieder
<testdr> agentsoul: welche ubuntu-version
<agentsoul> 14.04
<testdr> agentsoul: und die USB-Sticks sind wie formatiert? Keine verschlüsselt?
<agentsoul> testdr: fat 32 unverschl.... habe jetzt mehrfach den Stick/Platte gewechselt, letzter Test die gute alte Digicam
<agentsoul> testdr: hmm nicht ohne weiteres reproduzierbar dann lass ich das erstmal so 
<testdr> agentsoul: ... die Hitze lässt die access-mode-bits manchmal umkippen .. ;-)
<agentsoul> dachte die Digicam ist schuld, weil ich auf der nichts löschen kann unter nautilus. Aber auch nachdem ich die angeschlossen und wieder ausgeworfen habe läufts
<agentsoul> im Ernst, Temp. macht sich bemerkbar. Eisfach bzw. fl. N2 Support hat mir schonmal die Daten gerettet. Entropieunterschiede sind nicht zu unterschätzen
<humanuser> Moin
<Aturnwald> Hallo, Leute, ich habe ein Problem, kann nix mehr installieren, werder ueber Terminal noch anders rum,. weil ein Programm fehlerhaft geworden ist "grit-daemon-sysinit" das ist kaputt, was kann ich tun,
<Aturnwald> denn loeschen geht auch nicht
<Aturnwald> Hallo, kann mir wer bei einem Problem mit Ubuntu 13.10 bitte helfen ?
<humanuser> Aturnwald, langsam, langsam, junger Cowboy. Was genau meinst du mit kaputt?
<xsddds> Hallo, ich habe vorhin mein Notebook neu installiert. Dort waren schon 3 Partitionen drauf. 1(2gb) 2(200gb) 3(80gb). Zuerst habe ich Win7 auf Partition 3 installiert. Anschließend Ubuntu auf Partition 2. Im Partitionssetup wurde bei der Partition 1 angezeigt, dass ein Windows Bootloader dort installiert wurde. Diese Partition hab ich platt gemacht und die Swap drauf. Ich dachte mir darum kümmert sich dann schon grub. Jetzt nach der Ubun
<xsddds> tuinstallation wird mir kein Windows angezeigt im grub. Auch ein update-grub brachte keinen Erfolg. Was kann ich tun?
<koegs> xsddds: die 1. kleine Partition mit ca. 100Mb war die Boot-Partition von Windows, da müsstest du mal den Windows-Support bemühen
<koegs> vielleicht auch 2GB, keine Ahnung was da windows aktuell macht
<xsddds> naja es wurde eine vorhandene 2gb partition auf der 100mb abgelegt waren
<Rochvellon> das wird wohl die startpartition von windows gewesen sein
<xsddds> kann man das irgendwie reparieren? wird die benötigt?
<ring0> xsddds, da fragst du am besten mal den windows support. z.b. in #windows
<xsddds> jo wird gemacht
<testdr> xsddds: du brauchst bei neueren linux-Versionen keine extra swap-partition mehr - es geht auch fast ohne Geschwindigkeitseinbuße mit einer swap-Datei, die auch auf der root-partition liegt.
<xsddds> testdr, ok das mit der swap wusste ich nicht, ich mach die immer standardmäßig mit drauf
<testdr> xsddds: deshalb habe ich es ja auch erwähnt - ich selbst (und bei etlichen Installation für andere) habe seit mehreren Jahren nur noch ein swap-file
<Rochvellon> wichtig ist eig. nur, dass ausreichend ram zur verfügung steht, zumal die preise dafür recht niedrig sind. dann langt auch eine swapdatei oder gar die abschaltung von swap
<xsddds> naja das ist ein älteres notebook mit 2gb ram
<testdr> xsddds: Du Glücklicher - meine letzte Laptop-Installation war auf einem alten acer mit nur 256MB ram ....
<superhonk> Hallo, ich versuche mittels lubuntu 14.04 auf ein Wlan zu zugreifen. Ist die SSID sichtbar klappt alles, ist die SSID nicht sichtbar im Router eingestellt, klappt es nicht. Hat hier jemand eine Idee? 
<Rochvellon> ssid auf sichtbar stellen :)
<Rochvellon> mit unsichtbaren ssids gibt es afaik probleme mit linux
<_moep_> unsichtbare ssid ist total sinnfrei
<superhonk> unabhängig davon das es sinnfrei ist; auf einem anderen Notebook xubuntu 12.04 läuft es; noch eine idee?
<CommusIncus> hallo. ich hab ein problem mit meinem system. ich kann keine programme mehr installieren, manche datein erlauben mir nicht mehr sie zu lesen und irgendwie braucht das öffnen von ordnern ewig. folgende ausgaben krieg ich auf dem system: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419092/ ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir irgendwie helfen könntet. hab grad nur diesen einen laptop hier und brauch den eigentl. unbedingt zum arbeiten :)
<kubine> Title: Fehlermeldungen - Dateisystem › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> superhonk:  wie schon anderweitig erwähnt kann (je nach Hardware) es zu Problemen kommen bei unsichtbarer SSID. Unsichtbare SSID ist aber sowieso nur eine Scheinsicherheit.
<jokrebel_> CommusIncus: Nopaste mal ein "apt-get update" und ein "apt-get dist-upgrade -s"
<CommusIncus> jokrebel_: den kompletten auszug?
<superhonk> jokrebel_: Danke, "Scheinsicherheit" wusste ich; "je nach Hardware" wusste ich noch nicht; das könnte es aber sein, da es ein sehr altes Notebook mit sehr alter wlan Karte ist; vielen Dank für die Info.
<jokrebel_> CommusIncus: Ja bitte
<jokrebel_> superhonk: gerne
<CommusIncus> jokrebel_: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419102/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<CommusIncus> ganz besonders springt der punkt ins auge, dass ich an sehr vielen stellen die fehlermeldung bekommen: "dateisystem ist nur lesbar"
<superhonk> OK: SSID sichtbar mit beliebigem Text; WPA2 + Passwort ca. 20 Zeichen + MAC Filter; reicht das für den Hausgebrauch? (ich hoffe das ist nicht off topic) 
<jokrebel_> CommusIncus: schon Zeile 3 ist komisch. Da scheint was mit dem Passwort/Sudo falsch/kaputt zu sein
<CommusIncus> jokrebel_: wenn ich die sources-list von google entfernen möchte kommt z. B. das hier: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419107/
<kubine> Title: Dateisystem nur lesbar › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> da ist wohl mit Deinen Sudo-Rechten was im argen.
<CommusIncus> mein problem ist jetzt, dass ich keinen bootfähigen usb-stick erstellen kann um irgendetwas anderes zu booten, weil ich unetbootin nicht installieren kann und mit dem dd-befehl beim starten des usb-sticks nur ein schwarzer bildschirm erscheint
<CommusIncus> und die .bin-datei von unetbootin lässt sich iwie nicht starten
<Longbottom> CommusIncus: Ich würde mal vermuten, dass bei dir kein /var/lib existiert, oder zumindest nicht die üblichen Verzeichnisse enthält. Nopaste doch mal ein: ls -la /var/lib
<CommusIncus> wenn ich das eintippe beendet sich mein terminalfenster 
<CommusIncus> irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, dass das ganze system kaputt gegangen ist
<jokrebel_> CommusIncus: Dass Du nicht tun kannst was Du gerade wünschst wird wohl eine Auswirkung davon sein. Geh erstmal den Fehler an.
<Longbottom> CommusIncus: Das Gefühl habe ich auch. Kannst du wenigstens ein 'echo /var/lib/*' nopasten?
<jokrebel_> s/gegangen ist/gemacht wurde ;-)
<CommusIncus> Longbottom: ja, das ging: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419112/
<kubine> Title: Ausgabe ECHO › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Longbottom> CommusIncus: Das schaut schon mal ok aus. Aber ich würde gerne erst bei dem ls Problem weitermachen. Was sagt denn: which ls
<CommusIncus> which ls => /bin/ls
<Longbottom> CommusIncus: Auch ok. Mal vorweg: Ich befürchte, dass du neu installieren musst, oder sogar deine Hardware abraucht. Darum sähe ich gerne ein: dmesg
<CommusIncus> das kann ich auch nicht eingeben, da beendet sich das terminal
<CommusIncus> neu installieren wäre für mich kein problem, hardwaredefekt schon eher, bei einem 6 monate alten laptop ^^
<Longbottom> CommusIncus: Was sagt denn: echo $PATH
<CommusIncus> Longbottom: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419117/
<kubine> Title: echo $PATH › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Longbottom> CommusIncus: Schaut auch gut aus. Testen wir es mal etwas anders: bash -c "ls -al /var/lib"
<CommusIncus> da beendet sich auch das terminal 
<Longbottom> CommusIncus: Seltsam, da sollte sich nur die bash beenden. Hast du eventuell ein anderes Terminal? Was sagt echo $SHELL
<CommusIncus> echo $SHELL => /bin/bash
<Longbottom> Und wenn du nur 'bash' eingibst?
<CommusIncus> wenn ich nur bash eingebe passiert gar nichts
<CommusIncus> kann ich nicht vll irgendwie prüfen ob die festplatte bzw. das system kaputt ist?
<ppq> df -h
<Longbottom> CommusIncus: Sollte so sein (der neue Prompt ist von einer zweiten bash). Ich hoffe, dass sich nur diese zweite Shell beendest, wenn du danach irgendeinen Befehl eingibst, damit wir mal eine Ausgabe von irgendeinem Befehl bekommen, der kein bash-interner Befehl ist.
<CommusIncus> hm seltsam. jetzt kann ich nichtmal mehr datein herunterladen o.o
<Longbottom> CommusIncus: Hast du eine Live-CD? Kannst du davon booten?
<CommusIncus> leider nein, das ist ja mein größtes problem. sonst hätte ich schon längst alles platt gemacht
<CommusIncus> ich glaub das hauptproblem ist, dass mein system während dem booten in ein "read-only-filesystem" geht. das wird mir an vielen stellen angezeigt. kann man das nicht iwie ändern, dass ich wieder write-rechte habe?
<CommusIncus> wenn ich z. B. nur ein simples mount eintippe kommt die meldung: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419122/ @ Longbottom 
<kubine> Title: Mount - Info › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Longbottom> CommusIncus: cat /proc/mounts
<Longbottom> CommusIncus: Ansonsten: sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/xxx /mount/point
<CommusIncus> dann krieg ich wieder die dumme meldung: "/var/lib/sudo/andklein/2 datei oder verzeichnis nicht gefunden" und bei dem befehl mit cat beendet sich das terminal
<CommusIncus> und wenn ich in /proc/ navigiere und eintippe "nano mounts" um die datei zu lesen kommt: "nano ist zur zeit nicht installiert". obwohl das definitiv installiert ist
<Longbottom> CommusIncus: beendet sich cat auch, wenn du vorher bash eingibst?
<CommusIncus> da kommt dann: "/bin/cat: /bin/cat: Kann die Datei nicht ausführen."
<CommusIncus> ich glaub das irgendwelche sektoren oder so auf der festplatte korrupt sind, durch welchen fehler auch immer und deswegen nichts mehr richtig funktioniert
<Longbottom> CommusIncus: Ja, das würde ich auch vermuten. Vermutlich hat es mindestens eine zentrale Library zerschossen. Welche Ubuntuversion hast du?
<CommusIncus> die neueste 14.04 trusty 
<CommusIncus> frage ist jetzt natürlich wann und wo das passiert ist. heute mittag/nachmittag, so bis ungefähr 18 uhr ging noch alles ohne probleme
<CommusIncus> und mir fällt jetzt eigentlich nichts ein, was ich gemacht haben könnte, dass der fehler passiert. außer ein sudo apt-get dist-upgrade hab ich heute eigentlich nix gemacht
<testdr> CommusIncus: lol
<Longbottom> CommusIncus: Geht ldd /bin/cat? Wenn die Festplatte kaputt ist, hilft nur diese auszutauschen.
<CommusIncus> da krieg ich die meldung, Longbottom : http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419127/
<kubine> Title: Ausgabe - ldd › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> CommusIncus: Dann wird aber um Datenrettung mittes Live-CD nichts herumführen.
<CommusIncus> jokrebel_: auf dem laptop sind keine wichtigen daten. alles was wichtig ist liegt verschlüsselt in ner cloud und kann dann wieder heruntergeladen werden :)
<jokrebel_> CommusIncus: Aber auch für die Fehlersuche könnte (da ja nichts mehr zu klappen scheint) ein Live-Boot-Medium nicht schaden.
<CommusIncus> früheste möglichkeit so eins aufzutreiben ist am mittwoch, wenn die uni weitergeht. davor hab ich keine möglichkeit an eins zu kommen, jokrebel_ 
<CommusIncus> naja ich danke euch trotzdem für die hilfe :)
<Longbottom> CommusIncus: Ich würde auch vorschlagen, dass du dir eine Live-CD oder eine Installations-CD besorgst. Zur Not halt von irgendeiner Zeitschrift.
<CommusIncus> Longbottom: hm stimmt. oder so. morgen hab ja die läden wieder offen
<testdr> CommusIncus: wenn noch was geht - hast Du noch die smart-Werte der Festplatte checken können?
<jokrebel_> oder nen Nachbar bitten schnell mal ne CD/Stick zu bespielen...
<testdr> CommusIncus: im menü->System"werkzeuge"->Einstellungen->Laufwerke .. und dort gibt es eine Option sich die smart-Werte anzeigen zu lassen ..
<jokrebel_> BTW - ist ein SMART-Selbsttest bei einer SSD eher schädlich oder kann man das ohne Probleme/Haltbarkeitsverluste machen?
<ring0> jokrebel_, ich hab bisher nichts gegenteiliges erfahren oder gehört
<jokrebel_> ring0: Aber man munkelt ja immer von kesen/schreib-Zyklen die begrenz seien (im gegensatz zur HDD)
<jokrebel_> *lese
<ring0> jokrebel_, ja, das war mal ein problem vor jahren
<jokrebel_> ring0: trifft also nur auf ältere SSDs zu?
<ring0> jokrebel_, mitlerweile musst du gigabyteweise pro tag lesen/schreiben, damit du da an die grenzen kommst
<ring0> jokrebel_, kannst du vernachlässigen, sofern du nicht täglich deine musik- und videosammlung verschiebst ;)
<ppq> SSDs sind normalerweise für mindestens 100 TB schreiblast ausgelegt, meistens mehr
<ppq> wenn man die einmal vollschreibt zu testzwecken macht das gar nix, solange es nicht zur gewohnheit wird
<oktay> ppq, ich hab nicht mal 0.8 TBW erreicht ^^
<ppq> das sind 10 GB am tag über ~28 jahre
<ppq> und so viel schreibt man ja normalerweise nicht bei systemlaufwerken
<Conan174> nabend leute
<Conan174> iwie ändere ich einen publickey wo in ubuntu hinterlegt ist für einen user von einem anderen ubuntu rechner?
<guntbert> Conan174: das macht der user selbst
<Conan174> ich bin der user
<Conan174> ich versuch von einem localen ubuntu pc auf einen endfernten ubuntu server zuverbinden
<guntbert> Conan174: 1) erzeuge hier ein key-Paar, schick den pubKey mit ssh-copy-id auf den remote server
<guntbert> dafür brauchst du zuerst natürlich eine paswoort-login :)
<guntbert> *passwortr
<Conan174> jup hab ich
<guntbert> Conan174: ok, und wo ist das Problem?
<Conan174> ich möchte einem user auschlislich per pubkey einlogen einrichten
<Conan174> nicht root
<Conan174> root ist mit einem sichern passwort geschütz und soll so bleiben
<guntbert> Conan174: falscher Ansatz - aber soviel ich weiss kannst du dem ssh nur sagen: passwort-login ist ok - oder eben nicht
<guntbert> abgesehen davon, dass root gar kein passwort haben sollte
<Conan174> root und kein passwort? ja, ein offnenes root im internet
<guntbert> Conan174: nein, root login ist standardmäßig unmöglich, und mit reinem pubKey login kann sowieso keiner dran
<guntbert> wieso hast do dem root ein passwort gegeben?
<guntbert> *du
<Conan174> ist jetzt egal
<guntbert> Conan174: war aj auch nur eine Nebenbemerkung
<Conan174> ich versuche fogendes [~] # ssh backup@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx Permission denied (publickey). bekomme ich als antwort
<ring0> unter ubuntu hat root kein passwort per default und das hat seine gründe
<guntbert> Conan174: was sagt ssh -vv ..... ?
<Conan174> [~] # ssh -w backup@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx Bad tun device 'backup@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx'
<guntbert> Conan174: -vv  != -w
<ring0> lol
<Conan174> rofl im opera irc sieht es gelich aus
<Conan174> bitte schön http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419132/
<kubine> Title: rss › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<smegma> hey
<Sonmi-451> Hallo. (:
<leszek> hi
<leszek> hat hier irgendjemand erfolgreich kmail laufen mit spamfilter aktiviert, ohne dass es nachrichten dupliziert ?
<Fuchs> leszek: das tat es hier noch nie (spamassassin) 
<smegma> hey leszek
<Sonmi-451>  Eine Frage: Kann man irgendwie die Tastenkombination ändern, mit der man in die ttys kommt? Auf meinem Laptop sind die ganzen F*-Tasten mit Sonderfunktionen belegt (Bildschirmhelligkeit etc.), weshalb ich die ttys nicht aufrufen kann... 
<leszek> Fuchs: sprich seit 2009 ist spamfilter unter kmail unbrauchbar ? 
<Fuchs> leszek: was hast Du ihm gesagt soll er mit SPAM Nachrichten machen? 
<Fuchs> leszek: nein, lies: ich habe das am Laufen, seit Ewigkeiten, und das hat hier nie Nachrichten dupliziert
<Fuchs> es markiert sie hier als gelesen und schmeisst sie in einen von mir definierten Ordner
<smegma> leszek komm eben icq
<leszek> Fuchs: ich hab die standardeinstellungen genommen. Spams in den Mülleimer, wenn erkannt
<leszek> smegma: ok
<Fuchs> leszek: hm, komisch. Editier mal die Regel von Hand und lass erstmal nicht verschieben, dann mal in einen anderen Ordner
<Fuchs> leszek: wenn das auch alles dupliziert: mal auf der Kommandozeile etwas an spamassassin geben und schauen, was rauskommt. Wenn das auch gut aussieht:  http://bugs.kde.org
<kubine> Title: KDE Bugtracking System Main Page (at bugs.kde.org)
<leszek> Fuchs: hab ich schon probiert. Sobald ich die erste Regel, also durch spamassassin -L leite, werden die mails dupliziert, weil die filterprotokollierung, dann wieder für die bereits durch spamassassin -L geleiten mails greift
<Fuchs> hm
<leszek> Fuchs: auf bugs.kde.org gibts zig offene bugs die das gleiche beschreiben. Teilweise confirmed seit 2009
<Fuchs> hm, sehr komisch, ich hatte das nie. Welcher Mailanbieter? Und pop oder smtp? 
<leszek> imap
<leszek> mailanbieterunabhängig
<Fuchs> sehr interessant, kann es aber leider nicht reproduzieren :( 
<leszek> Fuchs: ich hab jetzt mal testweise nochmal kmail auf nem zweiten pc installiert. Jetzt wird gerade ping pong gespielt mit neu markierten mails. Jede sekunde eine mailbenachrichtung der gleichen mail :P 
<Fuchs> o.O 
<Fuchs> das laeuft hier(tm) sauber
<Fuchs> gut, ist ein Gentoo, aber auf Arbeit habe ich Kubuntu, da tut es auch
<leszek> Fuchs: nutzt du sieve scripte für den server ? Oder ist die unterstützung dafür in akonadi abgestellt ?
<Fuchs> Nein, mein Server kann leider kein Sieve
<Fuchs> sonst wuerde ich sehr gerne
<leszek> Fuchs: vielleicht liegts an der version von spamassassin
<Fuchs> kann sein, deswegen der Vorschlag mit dem schauen was das spamassassin tut, wenn Du ihm was pipest
<Fuchs> oder ein eigenes Skript schreiben und eine Regel, welches es an das Skript weiterleitet, zum schauen was akonadi da tut
<leszek> ja ich finde das schon raus, ansonsten rante ich mal bei den kmail leuten rum. Weil bugs confirmed seit 2009 und bisher nicht gefixt. Da muss mal aufgeräumt werden
<Fuchs> Ja, Akonadi war immer so ein ewiger Quell der Freude, seit ein paar Versionen laeuft es aber ziemlich zuverlaessig hier
<leszek> Ja ich nutze ja kmail und akonadi auch schon seit jahren und hatte da keinerlei schwierigkeiten
<leszek> jetzt wollte ich halt nur mal spams filtern :P 
<leszek> Ansonsten hat das immer thunderbird auf nem anderen rechner erledigt
<Fuchs> naja, meld Dich mal bei den kmail Leuten, das sollte schon gehen
<Fuchs> (und geht hier auch) 
<Sonmi-451> Eine Frage: Kann man irgendwie die Tastenkombination, mit der man in die ttys kommt ändern?
<Sonmi-451> Das wäre echt gut, da ich mit Strg + Alt + F* nämlich nicht in die ttys komme. (Die F*-Tasten sind auf meinem Laptop Funktionstasten , mit denen ich z.B. die Bildschirmhelligkeit ändern kann.)
<Sonmi-451> Okay, anscheinend kann mir im Moment keiner helfen. Ich komme dann einfach später wieder, gute Nacht. (:
#ubuntu-de 2014-06-10
<honis56> Hallo, darf ich hier eine Frage zur Druckerinstalltion stellen?
<stevieh> honis56: wir haben abgestimmt: du darfst
<honis56> stevieh: Bin Umsteiger von Win XP, also Neuling. Habe Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Dann auf dem einfachen Weg den Tintenstrahldrucker Epson Stylus 900 installiert. Funktioniert meist gut, aber
<honis56> stevieh: aber eben nur meistens: Einige pdf-Dateien werden zwar gedruckt, aber leer, d.h. das Papier läuft durch. 
<stevieh> hmm... 
<stevieh> der treiber ist der bei ubuntu dabei?
<stevieh> und: hast du mal verschiedene pdf viewer probiert? Evince, acrobat? Gleiches Ergebnis?
<honis56> stehvieh: habe darufhin mit add print individuell diesen Drucker installiert, aber mit dem Treiber Foomatic/ljet3 . Jetzt geht gar nichts mehr. Frage: Welcher Treiber ist zu empfehlen?
<honis56> stehvieh: acrobat ist schlechter, da nicht einmal in Datei gedruckt wird (d.h. leere Seiten, Datei existiert)
<leszek> honis56: laut openprinting.org sollte gutenprint als treiber funktionieren: https://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-Stylus_Photo_900
<kubine> Title: Printer: Epson Stylus Photo 900 | OpenPrinting - The Linux Foundation (at www.openprinting.org)
<honis56> stevieh: Evince nicht getestet, aber will ich gerne tun.
<stevieh> und evtl. auch mal bei epson schauen
<honis56> leszek: Danke. werde ich probieren und mich wieder melden.
<honis56> stehvieh: Danke. werde die Tipps mal probieren. Bis bald!
<honis56> leszek: Acrobat mit gutenprint-Treiber drucken liefert hieroglyphen.
<thomaspr> Humans inside ?
<Twiblex> hallo liebe ubuntu community, ich möchte thunar als default dateimanager setzen. wie kann ich nautilus mit thunar ersetzen? ist das möglich?
<Twiblex> ich nutze ubuntu 14.04 x64 gnome
<rockyrock> hi guys, I’m so sorry to write in English but i really need a quick help in German language. I want to buy 2 tires and I found this offer. I just want to know if I get *two* tires here for 14.99 Euros, or is it only one tire?! http://www.fahrrad.de/continental-speed-king-set-26-zoll-draht-362100.html and I’m so sorry to be off-topic but it’s urgent :(
<kubine> Title: Continental Speed King 2er Set 26 Zoll Draht günstig kaufen ▷ fahrrad.de (at www.fahrrad.de)
<koegs> rockyrock: please check #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Twiblex> ist jemand da, der mir dabei helfen mag, wie ich thunar mit nautilus ersetzen kann?
<brainwash> Twiblex: einfachste lösung -> thunar deinstallieren
<Twiblex> ähm nein ich mag thunar
<Twiblex> nautilus soll weg aber wenn ich das runterschmeiße läuft gnome net mehr stable
<brainwash> also nautilus mit thunar ersetzen?
<Twiblex> brainwash: ja ich möchte thunar anstelle von nautilus nutzen
<Twiblex> ich habe scho über "bash: exo-preferred-applications" versucht es umzustellen, aber es geht nicht.
<k1l> Twiblex: du bist dir aber bewusst, dass gnome sehr stark mit nautilus verzahnt ist?
<Twiblex> ja, das ist mir schon bewust, allerdings mag ich nur nautilus als dateimanager nicht.
<k1l> hast du thunar installiert?
<Twiblex> yep
<Twiblex> mit dropbox-plugin
<k1l> Twiblex: und wo ist nun das problem?
<k1l> Twiblex: das hier schon gelesen, verstanden und befolgt? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateimanager#ndern-des-Standard-Dateimanagers
<kubine> Title: Dateimanager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Twiblex> das problem ist, dass ich immer erst zum desktop mit thunar navigieren muss um dort meine ordner zu öffnen und ich nicht einfach doppelklick auf nen ordner vom desktop machen kann, weil dan nautilus startet
<Twiblex> k1l: danke, danach habe ich gesucht
<deem> Hi. Ich hab ein Problem beim Verbinden zu einem bestimmten Wlan-Netzwerk. Mit anderen Geräten funktioniert es, nur von meinem Laptop aus nicht. Vor dem Wochenende hat es noch einwandfrei funktioniert und ab heute nicht mehr. Jemand ne Idee? http://pastebin.com/iLVNWmBD
<kubine> Title: Jun 10 16:50:29 chuck NetworkManager[4587]: Activation (wlan0) starting c - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<deem> Manchmal komme ich auch über die Authentifizierung hinaus und scheitere dann aber am DHCP, weil ich keine IP bekomme. Andere Geräte funktionieren aber wie gesagt problemlos.
<stevieh> tja, da geht irgendwas nicht.
<stevieh> :-)
<stevieh> kann es sein, dass deine Karte/Treiber Probleme mit dem WLAN Mode hat, der bei dir eingestellt ist?
<deem> stevieh: es ging doch die ganze zeit
<stevieh> ist das dein wlan?
<deem> jain
<deem> das gehört hier zur firma, aber ich war schon bei den netzwerkern und die haben gesagt, dass alles ok ist
<deem> andere geräte können sich ja auch wunderbar verbinden
<stevieh> hätte ja sein können, dass die was gewechselt haben.
<deem> nö. haben sie nicht
<stevieh> tja dann weiss ich auch nicht.
<deem> schade
<passt> wo finde ich meine aktuelle bash-history?
<Fuchs> i.d.R. .bash_history
<Fuchs> oder ueber den Befehl `history`
<Fuchs> also erstere ist in ~
<passt> danke, den befehl history kannte ich nicht
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Fuchs> ich muss nur immer ueberlegen, was davon auch in bash geht  (ich nutze zsh) 
<smoothcode> Maybe auf der Filterliste im Wlan?
<smoothcode> Kleiner scherz vom admin..
<Namcap> hey, ich hatte leider als ich ein Update gemacht habe eine kleines Problem mit der Stromversorgung, habe dann einfach mittels Wubi nochmal instsalliert, war eh noch nicht viel drauf, würde jetzt gerne wieder den automatischen updater an machen, wie kann ich denn dazu bringen jetzt nach Aktualisierungen zu suchen?
<deem> Hi. Ich hab ein Problem beim Verbinden zu einem bestimmten Wlan-Netzwerk. Mit anderen Geräten funktioniert es, nur von meinem Laptop aus nicht. Vor dem Wochenende hat es noch einwandfrei funktioniert und ab heute nicht mehr. Jemand ne Idee? http://pastebin.com/iLVNWmBD
<kubine> Title: Jun 10 16:50:29 chuck NetworkManager[4587]: Activation (wlan0) starting c - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<deem> Manchmal komme ich auch über die Authentifizierung hinaus und scheitere dann aber am DHCP, weil ich keine IP bekomme. Andere Geräte funktionieren aber wie gesagt problemlos.
<BlackMage> Namcap: willst du den automatischen Updater anmachen oder nur jetzt updaten?
<BlackMage> Beispiele gibt es jedenfalls hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt/apt-get#Beispiele
<kubine> Title: apt-get › apt › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> BlackMage, Namcap ist schon verschwunden - [18:43] * Namcap has quit (Client Quit)
<BlackMage> Argh, wieso verschwinden die Leute immer so schnell...
<BlackMage> Dann kann es ja nicht so wichtig gewesen sein
<nagetier> jup
<ne0> hi
<ne0> gibt es eine ppa wo aktuelle chromium versionen zur verfügung stehen? es dauert ja ewig bis die offizielen quellen aktualisiert werden :/
<brainwash> ne0: möglicherweise, siehe https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=chromium-browser
<kubine> Title: Personal Package Archives : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<dreamon> Wie komm ich an das irclogs als ich das letzte mal von Fuchs Support bekommen habe? Ich weiß den Tag nicht mehr Mai/Juni mag es wohl gewesen sein
<Fuchs> dreamon: mich fragen
<Fuchs> dreamon: thema? 
<Fuchs> 29.05.2014
<Fuchs> was davon brauchst Du? 
<testdr> dreamon: je nach irc-client in einem home-verzeichnis beginnend mit . (Punkt ..also hidden -- und natürlich muss logging eingeschaltet sein)
<Fuchs> dreamon: wie dem auch sei: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/05/29/%23ubuntu-de.txt    
<Fuchs> hier hast Du alles. 
<jokrebel> namd
<Fuchs> dreamon: Link noch gesehen? 
<dreamon> Fuchs, Nein.. kannst bitte nochmal?
<Fuchs> [19:33:03] <Fuchs> dreamon: wie dem auch sei: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/05/29/%23ubuntu-de.txt    
<Rochvellon> gnah, und warum wird ein pw nicht gespeichert, obwohl ich im dateimanager ankreuze, dass es dauerhaft gespeichert sein soll?
<dreamon> Fuchs, Danke. Damals hatte ich Probleme mit der Auflösung. Da ich nun ein neues Notebook I7 Nvidia/Intel das Optimus verwendet.. muß ich mal schauen.. :)
<Fuchs> Viel Erfolg
<David1977_> Sagt mal...welchen Dateimanager kann man eigentlich empfehlen. Zur Zeit nutze ich den default "Dolphin". Welcher ist nach eurer Meinung einen Blick wert?
<dasjoe> Das ist eine gute Frage für #ubuntu-de-offtopic und nicht für hier :)
<Georg> Hallo zusammen. Könnte mir jemand beim auslesen von logs (dmesg oder syslog) helfen? Ich möchte gerne alles ab einer gewissen Zeit checken. Ich stelle mir vor, dass ich den aktuellen Zeitstempel über /proc/uptime erhalte und diesen speichere. Beim nächsten Aufruf meines Scripts möchte ich dann dmesg oder syslog ab diesem Zeitpunkt durchsuchen. Leider habe ich irgendwie keine Idee, wie ich das angehen kann
<dreamon> Fuchs, Hmpf.. gestaltet sich gar nicht so einfach. Ich werde einfach bei Intel bleiben :)
<Fuchs> dreamon: wenn das fuer Deinen Bedarf ausreicht: ja, sicher. 
<Fuchs> Inteltreiber sind ja gut. 
<dreamon> Fuchs, Nvidia wäre schon nicht schlecht, bei Blender oder Videos .. Hier stottert selbst das Wetter bei zdf :(
<David1977_> alles klar, dasjoe ;) wird gemacht
<aki_pt> Hallo, ich hätte mal eine Frage zu dpkg (Ubuntu 14.04)
<aki_pt> ich habe versucht, nach dem Wikieintrag, via apt-get install firmware-b43-installer einen wlan treiber runterzuladen. leider ist der server (lwfinger.com) extrem langsam
<aki_pt> ich habe das jetz manuell gelöst
<aki_pt> nur geht jetzt der apt befehl nicht mehr. dpkg --check -a stößt immer wieder den download an...
<aki_pt> kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen, wie ich die entsprechende 'taskliste' löschen kann ?
<jokrebel> akiml: Wieso nutzt du nicht apt.get install?
<epa__> hallo ich hab ein kleines problem mit meinem sony xeria z2, ich kann nicht darauf zugreifen ;( hat jemand vielleicht eine lösung für mich ?
<epa__> ich nutze ubuntu 14.04
#ubuntu-de 2014-06-11
<stevieh> [    11.184] (EE) FBDEV(1): FBIOPUT_VSCREENINFO: Invalid argument
<stevieh> [    11.184] (II) FBDEV(1):     mode "640x480" test failed
<stevieh> was will mir das sagen in der xorg.0.log?
<dadrc> Es sagt: Meh, der stevieh wieder, der kriegt keine Grafik.
<stevieh> doch, aber nicht die, die ich will ;-)
<dadrc> Läuft über den Framebuffer, ist das Absicht?
<stevieh> nö, alles der unfähigkeit und des desinteresse geschuldet, also: das ist n J1800 Bay Trail und der Monitor kann genau nur 640x480
<testdr> stevieh: und wie ist es mit 320x240 ... gute alte doom-Auflösung?
<dadrc> Das ist der Dualcore-Atom mit Celeron-Branding, oder?
<stevieh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7627528/
<stevieh> das ist das xorg.0.log
<stevieh> und das http://paste.ubuntu.com/7627530/ die xorg.conf
<stevieh> dadrc: yep
<dadrc> Warum hast du eine xorg.conf?
<dadrc> Und was ist das überhaupt für ein Ubuntu? Ist das neu genug, dass der Treiber zur Karte passt? :)
<stevieh> weil der monitor dumm wie schnitzel ist und ich der karte sagen muss, dass es 640x480 sind.
<stevieh> das ist ein 12.04...
<stevieh> das kann natürlich sein.
<dadrc> Kannst du da mal eben ein 14.04 live booten?
<stevieh> mach ich gleich, erstmal eine Runde Mario Kart mit der Tochter fahren ,-)
<dadrc> gl, lass dich nicht abschießen
<Gamoder_> Hallo allerseits, weiß jemand, wie man git Benutzername & Passwort herausfindet?
<dadrc> ?
<stevieh> "herausfindet"? Man bekommt es gesagt? 
<Gamoder_> Nein, ich meine lokal. Ich habe ein git-repository, auf dem ich auch alles machen kann (die Daten sind gespeichert) - allerdings dürfte ich sie vergessen haben oder irgendetwas anderes sein, denn wenn ich auf einem anderen PC auf das Repository zugreifen will, lässt er mich nicht
<dadrc> Wie versuchst du das denn, und welchen Fehler kriegst du?
<dadrc> Normalerweise sollte das einfach nutzbar sein, wenn du SSH-Zugriff hast
<Gamoder_> Ich probiere es unter Windows, mit tortoise-git, mit der "normalen" URL, wo ich dann nach einem Passwort gefragt werde. Das Problem hatte ich aber auch unter Linux, da habe ich git clone <url> verwendet
<dadrc> Was ist denn die normale URL?
<dadrc> Also, welches Protokoll?
<Gamoder_> Ich habe gitolite@<server>:<projekt>.git oder http://<name>l@<server>/<projekt>.git zur Auswahl
<Gamoder_> beim ersten ist es angeblich ssh
<dadrc> gitolite also.
<dadrc> gitolite-Userverwaltung ist seltsam, wenn ich mir das mal so angucke.
<stevieh> dadrc: ok, das sieht gut aus, na dann werde ich doch mal die maschine updaten
<stevieh> und so ein unity desktop in 640x480 sieht echt rustikal aus
<dadrc> Wär jetzt auch nicht meine erste Wahl gewesen
<stevieh> na, der passt gut in den serverschrank und es ist eh nur ein conky drauf
<dadrc> Ne, ich mein Unity für einen 640x480-Monitor
<stevieh> :-)
<dadrc> (schon klar, dass das nur die Live-CD war)
<stevieh> nen upgrade von 12.04 via command line geht nur durch sources list editieren, oder gibts da was anderes?
<dadrc> do-release-upgrade
<dadrc> Wenn er da 14.04 noch nicht anbietet, gibt's einen Switch zum Erzwingen 
<dadrc> -d, glaub ich
<dadrc> sources.list von Hand ändern ist "the debian way", bei Ubuntu nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen
<stevieh> genau -d bietet mir trusty an
<dadrc> Updaten von 12.04 auf 14.04 ist halt noch nicht offiziell unterstützt, aber sollte™ klappen
<stevieh> jo, ist ja auch keine kriegsentscheidende kiste
<Gamoder_> Äh - und dadrc hast du vllt. eine Ahnung, was ich ausprobieren könnte?
<dadrc> Ich hab keine Ahnung von gitolite, sorry, sonst hätte ich schon was vorgeschlagen
<dadrc> Gamoder_, du könntest mal in #gitolite fragen, die wissen da wahrscheinlich mehr :)
<Gamoder_> ok
<stevieh> dadrc: so, ich hab erstmal die ganzen alten logs gelöscht ;-9
<dadrc> ^^
<stevieh> wie stop ich denn das ganze? service samba stop lässt immer noch z.B. diverse winbindd laufen
<dadrc> service winbind stop :>
<stevieh> ok, jetzt sieht alles gestopt aus.
<stevieh> wenn ich jetzt service samba start mache, reicht das?
<stevieh> nö, wohl nicht
<stevieh> dadrc: so, einmal geputzt, sieht gut aus
<dadrc> schön
<stevieh> so, jetzt noch ein reboot test, ob alles durchläuft.
<dadrc> Probier mal spaßeshalber, die xorg.conf zu löschen
<stevieh> ne, das hatte ich schon vorhin auf dem live system getestet, ohne den mode auf 640x480 zu setzen hatte x 1024x768 genommen.
<dadrc> schade
<stevieh> wenn so ne glotze kein ddc kann, kann sie es nicht.
<dadrc> hätte ja sein können, dass da der treiber noch zusätzlich abspackt
<dadrc> und, läuft?
<stevieh> sieht gut aus
<stevieh> conky geht, mal schauen, ob die platten auch ausgehen... dann ist alles grün
<dadrc> hdparm.conf?
<dadrc> Sollte klappen, sogar besser als bei 12.04, das hatte da ein paar Bugs
<stevieh> och, das ging ja alles ziemlich gut
<dadrc> Hatte hier und da Probleme, dass die Einstellungen nicht übernommen wurden, wenn sie nicht im alten Format waren
<stevieh> nö, insgesamt bin ich mit dem serverchen sehr zufrieden
<dasjoe> Musst mit einem Upgrade Samba 3.x → 4.x aufpassen, ab 4.x lässt Samba Windows-Clients ausführbare Dateien nur noch starten, wenn die auch auf dem Dateisystem ausführbar sind
<dadrc> Hat 14.04 schon Samba 4 als Standard?
<dasjoe> Ja
<dadrc> ok
<dadrc> Ich mein, eigentlich ja auch richtig so
<manurl> Guten Morgen, ich versuche gerade eine NFS verbindung im lokalen netz aufzubauen, wenn ich mich vom client verbinden will, bekomme ich folgende meldung : mount : wrong fs type , bad option, bad superblock
<manurl> das FS welches auf dem server liegt ist eine lvm volume, aus 3 hdds welche als raid 0 fungieren
<dadrc> manurl, klappt `showmount -e <server>`?
<manurl> danke dadrc  bin auf das problem gestoßen ^^ beim client hat ein paket gefehlt, 
<manurl> dachte diese wären standard
<stareye> ich hab auf ein laptop frisch 14.4 installiert nach den updates versucht er zu herunterfahren steht seit ne stunde auf terminate
<dadrc> Kannst du dich noch einloggen auf einem Terminal (strg alt f2, zb)?
<stareye> dadrc: nein
<dadrc> Dann bleib dir ja garnichts anderes übrig: Aus, gucken, ob er sauber wieder hochfährt
<testdr> stareye: nach einem Neustart - sofern alles wieder läuft, dann versuche erst mal einen Restart/Reboot statt dem Herunterfahren - es gab mal Probleme mit diversen BIOS und könnte sein, dass das da wieder so was ähnliches ist..
<stareye> aah ok alles klar danke
<testdr> stareye: falls Du ein zweite User-Session aus Deiner gestartet hast, dann ist es auch normal, dass der Rechner beim Runterfahren "hängen bleibt" und verlangt, dass man auf diese 2te Session wechselt und die zuerst beendet
<stareye> testdr: hab ich nicht, nicht das ich wüsste
<stareye> testdr: in der tat bios problem , der laptop ist medion md 96500
<jokrebel_> Mein Conky wird (warum auch immer) manchmal ein weiteres mal gestartet, was dann so http://i.imgur.com/yhZQo3T.png aussieht. Normal wäre so: http://i.imgur.com/m9QZg0H.png
<stareye> noch na andere frage ich möchte den verkaufen wie kann ich den menschen aufzwingen den ubuntu nicht zu löschen
<dadrc> Wenn du den verkauft hast, wirst du da wenig machen können :)
<dadrc> jokrebel_, irgendwelche Session-Speicherfunktionen?
<stevieh> schreibschutz an der Festplatte anmachen. Der kleine rote schieber
<stareye> dadrc: schade die versuchen windows xp drauf zu machen was immer scheiter und sagen der rechner läuft nicht und verlangen das geld zurück per paypal
<stevieh> jokrebel_: sicher, dass es zweimal läuft oder evtl. nur einmal falsch ge redrawt (uh, was ein wort) wurde.
<dadrc> Schreib halt ran, dass das Ding mit XP nicht will
<stevieh> stareye: ist das so ein spezieller rechner?
<dasjoe> stareye: Bargeld >> Paypal. Wenn du gemein bist setzt du ein BIOS-Passwort und verhinderst Booten von allem außer der Platte
<jokrebel_> dadrc: Wie meinst Du das? Der Conky-Start ist in den "Startprogrammen" eingetragen.
<stevieh> ausserdem ist XP ja eh nichtmehr supported.
<stevieh> jokrebel_: ich hab das auch nicht als Startprogramm hinbekommen, das hab ich in n skript ausgelagert.
<stareye> mmhh ok danke
<jokrebel_> stevieh: Keine Ahung
<dadrc> jokrebel_, XFCE speichert zB laufende Programme. Wenn dann beim Beenden Conky läuft, wird einmal die Version ausm Autostart gestartet und einmal die aus der gespeicherten Session
<stevieh> jokrebel_: siehste ja, ob nur eins geupdated wird oder beide
<jokrebel_> stevieh: Wenn ich jedenfalls mit killall conky abschieße und mit conky neu starte passt es wieder.
<dadrc> jokrebel_, guck mal nach, ob in dem Fall dann zwei conkys laufen
<stevieh> kannst ja mal schauen, wieviele conkys laufen
<dadrc> Wenn ja, ist wahrscheinlich so Sessionkrams
<dadrc> Wenn nicht, Conky hatte da mal irgendwelche Bugs
<subz3r0> hoi
<subz3r0> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die zlib version checke?
<stevieh> jokrebel: so sieht das script bei mir aus, damit gehts... http://paste.ubuntu.com/7628834/
<dadrc> subz3r0, apt-cache show zlibc
<jokrebel_> also ich hab Unity. Und das ist auch nicht sofort beim Hochfahren. Sondern kommt sporadisch machmal auch erst nach ner Halben Stunde.
<jokrebel_> ...als Geisterbild
<stevieh> ja, weil eins vor und eins hinter root ist...
<stevieh> alles gülle, wie gesagt mit dem script ging es dann...
<subz3r0> ach zlibc.... und ich such mir nen ast
<subz3r0> danke DaDa|Urka 
<subz3r0> urgs
<dadrc> =)
<subz3r0> danke dadrc 
<jokrebel_> stevieh: Jau, das mit der Pause kenn ich - hab das in "Startprogramme2 mit dem conky-eigenen Schalter drin: conky --pause=110 ... und es geht ja auch nach dem booten. Nur manchmal (konnte noch keine Ursache fixieren) wird es zum Geisterbild. Wenn es das nächste mal auftritt schau ich mal ob dann mehrere conky-Prozesse am laufen sind.
<stevieh> bei mir hat das wohl irgendwas mit dem Hintergrund zu tun, der von xplanet gemacht wird
<jokrebel_> also jetzt hatte ich wieder Geisterbilder, aber ich konnte nur einen Prozess "conky" finden und nachdem ich den abgeschossen hatte war alles weg. Mein "conky"-Starter brachte dann auch wieder ein lesbares conky zum Vorschein.
<dadrc> Dann ist es der Redraw-Bug von conky, guck mal hier: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2142083
<jokrebel_> dadrc: oh man, ganz schon emglisch ;-) aber das mit der Pause beim Starten hab ich ja schon drin. Und anfänglich passt es ja auch. Grade getestet: Wenn ich es mit "conky -p 20" starte, dann dauert es genauso eine Zeit bis conky kommt. Minuten später hab ich aber auch wieder Geisterbilder.
<hnis56> Hallo, habe Ubuntu 12.04 LTS mit Thunderbird 24.5.0. Wie kann ich erreichen dass bei Aufruf von Thunderbird immer der Posteingang zuerst gezeigt wird?
<Rainer4256> #curecoin
<Namcap> hallo, bin hier via XChat-Gnome IRC Chat kann mir da einer sagen wo das Optionsmenü ist ich finde es nicht?!?!?
<ppq> Namcap, installier hexchat oder xchat 
<ppq> xchat-gnome will man nicht nutzen
<Namcap> Okay, mich hatte dieses Gnome chat ding nur schnell überzeugt aufgrund der netten integration in die obere Leiste.
<ppq> du meinst diese unity menü geschichte?
<ppq> die gibt es bei allen fenstern, afaik
<Namcap> Schön ;)
<jokrebel_> ppq: Nö - mit irssi schon mal nicht ;-)
<Namcap> XChat und Konversation machen doch im grunde das gleiche, wie kann das das Konversation über 100mb und xchat gerade mal 2,6 hat?
<jokrebel_> ppq: Und IIRC nistet sich auch Konversation nicht dort ein.
<jokrebel_> BTW: Mein Conky hat jetzt schon sehr lange _kein_ Geisterbild.
<stevieh> jokrebel_: der M$ effekt? es geht und du weisst nicht, warum?
<__raven> (wie) lässt sich bei 14.04 auf tiefstmöglicher ebene ipv6 deaktivieren? die karten rotzen extrem viel schrott auf das netzwerk mit extrem wenig erfolg was dns und dhcp angeht
<koegs> __raven: http://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/IPv6_deaktivieren#Ubuntu_12.04_-_Precise_Pangolin_.2F_Ubuntu_10.04_-_Lucid_Lynx
<kubine> Title: IPv6 deaktivieren – Thomas Krenn Wiki (at www.thomas-krenn.com)
<koegs> gilt immer noch
<__raven> na ich habs mit sysctl versucht aber das tut nicht
<koegs> das live mit echo zu machen tuts, sysctl.conf kann ich grad nicht testen
<__raven> ging auch nicht
<koegs> welches ubuntu? bitte die eingabe des Befehls + Rückmeldung in ein nopaste
<__raven> ...und nach dem freeze nach reboot reichts dann auch mit der geduld
<imox> hey leute ich hab einen DYMO LabelWriter 450 und irgendwie funktioniert das drucken nicht richtig
<__raven> was heißt nicht richtig?
<imox> status ist immer Paused - "Unable to send data to printer."
<imox> mal druckt der was mal nicht 
<__raven> hängt der an einem hub?
<imox> dann ist immer ein job offen. den kann man killen ist dann sofort wieder ein neuer da
<imox> ne der ist direkt angesteckt
<__raven> welches ubuntu?
<imox> vorher hatten wir den nur unter suse benutzt da geht der auch immer noch aber wollen wa nicht mehr ;) 
<imox> 13.04
<imox> jeamnd ne idee?
<imox> "Unable to send data to printer."
<endstille> guten abend :) eine Frage zum Apache2.4 unter Trusty.. Wenn ich eine Seite unter /var/www per symlink verlinke klappt sie nach einem upgrade meines servers von precise auf trusty nicht mehr "site not found"
<endstille> kann ich das einfach anpassen, dass ich die Seite wieder sehen kann?
<PC-Ente> hallo
<PC-Ente> guten abend
<endstille> okay ich habs gefunden http://askubuntu.com/questions/448944/where-to-place-my-local-website-starting-with-the-2-4-7-version-of-apache2
<kubine> Title: Where to place my local website starting with the 2.4.7 version of apache2? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<PC-Ente> hello I have problem with netatalk 3.1.2 on ubuntu 14.04. I followed this guide here http://netatalk.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Install_Netatalk_3.1.2_on_Ubuntu_14.04_Trusty
<kubine> Title: Install Netatalk 3.1.2 on Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty - Netatalk Wiki (at netatalk.sourceforge.net)
<PC-Ente> but i did sudo checkinstall do create a deb pakage
<PC-Ente> I cant get the UAMS to load... the are loaded while doing configure... but the installed deb works fine, runs as aspektet but doesent load the UAMs... any ideas what I am doing wrong ?
<imox> kann man das beim cups so einstellen, dass nach dem 3 oder 4 versuch der auftrag automatisch abgebrochen wirD?
<koegs> !german > PC-Ente
<kubine> PC-Ente: This is the german Ubuntu support channel. If you can't write in German, please use your languages channel, like #ubuntu-fr or the main channel #ubuntu instead. Thanks a lot!
<PC-Ente> ubs
<PC-Ente> sorry garnicht gemerkt
<PC-Ente> war keine absicht
<koegs> kein thema
<PC-Ente> Also nochmal in Deutsch... habs echt total verpeilt das ich english geschrieben hab... also
<PC-Ente> Ich versuche gerade Netatalk 3.1.2 vom source auf ubuntu 14.04 zum laufen zu bekommen. Compilieren funktioniert und installiern mit sudo checkinstall um das system sauber zu halten
<PC-Ente> das problem ist ich bekomme die UAMS von netatalk nicht zum laufen... evt jemand das schonmal gemacht und ne idee ?
<PC-Ente> hab mich an diese anleitung gehalten http://netatalk.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Install_Netatalk_3.1.2_on_Ubuntu_14.04_Trusty
<kubine> Title: Install Netatalk 3.1.2 on Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty - Netatalk Wiki (at netatalk.sourceforge.net)
<PC-Ente> netatalk startet soweit auch als dienst und alles ist supi aber irgendwas ist da noch faul
<dabdiridip> Guten Tach
<dabdiridip> hab das Problem, das mein Computer nicht aus dem Standby hochfährt, rechner geht an, aber bild ist schwarz
<dabdiridip> kann man mit einen kernelupgrade entgegenwirken, oder sind bios einstellungen dafür verantortlich? gibt es hierfür "komfortable" lösungen ?
<dabdiridip> oder kann es daran liegen das ich vergessen hab eine SWAP einzurichten ?
<testdr> dabdiridip: starte im recovery-modus ... was passiert dann?
<dabdiridip> ich teste mal... 
<habibib> Tach, ich würde gerne den Maya kalender benutzen, und zwar die 0.3 Beta version, wie kann ich mir denn die beta ziehen, ohne das system das Go zu geben alle betas zu laden
<Robert_Zenz> habibib, wat? Wieso sollte der alle Betas laden?
<ppq> habibib, den gibt es in ubuntu gar nicht, nur in elementaryOS. ihn in ubuntu zu installieren ist zwar möglich, benötigt aber so viele abhängigkeiten, dass du auch gleich die distribution wechseln kannst
<habibib> ohwei
<Robert_Zenz> ppq, sicher, leitet sich ja auch nur von Ubuntu ab. Obwohl ich mir nicht sicher ueber Gtk3 bin in der Hinsicht.
<ppq> Robert_Zenz, ja, das dürfte schwierigkeiten machen
<habibib> ppq:  müsste ich dann in https://launchpad.net/maya/isis/0.3 die file downloaden und selbst compilieren, oder geht der Installer aus dem paket ? :S
<kubine> Title: 0.3 "Sandy Cheeks" : Series isis : Maya (at launchpad.net)
<ppq> habibib, http://askubuntu.com/questions/468899/maya-calendar-from-elementary-os-on-ubuntu
<kubine> Title: 14.04 - Maya Calendar from Elementary OS on Ubuntu - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<ppq> habe die info aus der antwort dort
<ppq> das liest sich sehr umständlich nur für ein kalenderprogramm
<habibib> upps ok
<habibib> bietet hald caldav
<habibib> *halt
<ppq> (launchpad als plattform ist nicht nur ubuntu geöffnet, auch vielen anderen projekten)
<ppq> ich nutz dafür thunderbird + lightning. ist nicht optimal, tut aber was es soll
<ppq> und da ich eh thunderbird für mails nutze passt das schon
<Robert_Zenz> ppq, habibib, achso, Maya setzt auf Gtk3.12...dat kann nicht gehen.
<habibib> ppq:  falls ich zu elementaryOS wechsle.. hab gerade eh das sys frisch aufgesetzt, kannst du mir sagen wie ich das installieren könnte ?
<ppq> habibib, keine ahnung, hatte damit noch nie zu tun... guck mal nach, ob die hier einen channel haben: /msg alis list *elementary*
<habibib> setzt ja auf ubuntu auf *duck*
<ppq> habibib, tut es, aber hier wird dir damit niemand helfen können - zu unterschiedlich. wir verweisen bei ubuntu-derivaten grundsätzlich auf deren support
<Robert_Zenz> habibib, auszerdem wenn ElementaryOS Gtk 3.12 an Bord hat, haben die sich recht weit von den originalen Ubuntu Quellen entfernt, meiner Meinung nach.
#ubuntu-de 2014-06-12
<jack_rabbit> Hallo.
<honis56> Hallo, habe eine Frage zur Installation von Ubuntu 12.04 LTS:
<honis56> Mein PC ist 64 bit-fähig, habe aber nur Win XP 32 bit drauf. Kann ich nun parallel Ubuntu 64 bit installieren oder ist das nicht zu empfehlen? Kann man 32 bit Daten mit Ubuntu 64 bit lesen?
<stevieh> ja, nein, ja ;-)
<stevieh> also: du kannst problemlos 64Bit ubuntu installieren
<honis56> stevieh: Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Schönen Tag!
<honis56> stevieh: ups, da war ich zu schnell. Habe Deine Antwort so verstanden, daß 64 bit Ubuntu nicht parallel zu Win XP 32 bit geht. Und nun doch?
<stevieh> das nein war die Antwort auf "oder ist das nicht zu empfehlen" ;-)
<stevieh> ja, ist alles kein problem, einfach installieren.
<honis56> stevieh: Danke! Werde es probieren.
<ghostface> Morgen zusammen
<stareye> morgen
<stareye> komisch der laptop sagt will now halt passiert aber nichts und bei neustart sagt will now reboot passiert aber nichts
<testdr> stareye: was steht in den logfiles, z.B. /var/log/kern.log ... welche Prozesse werden beendet ..
<stareye> was bedeutet disabling aspm ae_not_found
<stareye> bios?
<testdr> stareye: hast Du shutdown aus dem Desktop-Menü gestartet?
<stareye> ja
<testdr> stareye: dann mach mal statt dessen ein shutdown aus dem Terminal xterm so: sudo shutdown    -h   now
<testdr> und achte auf die angezeigten Meldungen
<mrkramps> stareye, startest du zufällig mit einer bootoption wie noacpi?
<stareye> nein
<testdr> stareye: im /var/log/kern.log wird protokolliert was beim shutdown (und auch boot) gemacht wird, d.h. welche Prozesse beendet werden und dann sieht man auch wo es nicht weitergeht (siehe die Zeitstempel dort)
<testdr> stareye: und ich hoffe mal Du redest nicht von der Live-VErsion laufend von einer DVD?
<stareye> nein ist ne frische installation
<testdr> stareye: also die log-meldung und/oder die Meldungen beim shutdown per Hand im Terminal (wie oben angedeutet)
<stareye> asking all remaining processes to terminate
<stareye> und passiert nichts
<testdr> stareye: was meinst Du mit "passiert nichts"? hast Du den shutdown im Terminal versucht und nach einem strg-C kannst Du da weiter arbeiten(Befehle eingeben)?
<stareye> testdr: in termina shutdown gemacht und das ist die letzte meldung
<stareye> soll ich strg+c machen
<testdr> stareye: ja! und dann ein: sudo ps -efa
<stareye> testdr: ohne wirkung
<stareye> ich bekomme keine shell
<testdr> stareye: was heißt ohne Wirkung ... ach so..
<testdr> stareye: d.h. der Rechner steht? Keine Mausbewegung?
<stareye> nur der balken läuft
<stareye> die punkte
<testdr> stareye: ?? was ist das? Ufo .. genauer?
<stareye> die punkte beim booten der balken beim start
<stareye> die animation
<testdr> stareye: Du meinst den shutdown/boot-Bildschirm die Grafikanimation?
<stareye> genau
<testdr> stareye: sag das doch
<stareye> hehe
<testdr> stareye: hast Du schon sysrq probiert -- und btw. ich sehe doch nicht was Du siehst..
<stareye> nö
<mrkramps> wenn er beim runterfahren in plymouth festhängt, sollte man mal über bootoption bzw. grub-konfiguration "quiet splash" entfernen, damit man ggf. fehlermeldungen sehen kann
<testdr> stareye: schonmal gemacht? die Tastenkombination strg+alt+Druck+b
<stareye> jetz sagt will now halt
<testdr> stareye: .. und passiert sonst noch was? Festplattenlämpchen?
<stareye> nach den tsaten kompniatioon
<testdr> stareye: schau Dir mal zur Erläuterung das hier an: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magische_S-Abf-Taste
<kubine> Title: Magische S-Abf-Taste – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<stareye> nein kein lämpchen
<testdr> stareye: dann kommt jetzt das harte Ausschalten - was ist es für ein Rechner und welche Ubuntu-Version?
<stareye> medion md 96500 und 14.4
<testdr> stareye: ach so, ein Laptop -- dann diese PowerOn/off Taste länger gedrückt halten ...
<stareye> ich hab den ausgemacht und neuangemacht
<testdr> stareye: wenn er dann aus ist, dann machst Du den Rechner wieder an und wen das grub-menü kommt dann drückst du über der boot-zeile die Taste E für den Edit modus
<stareye> testdr: ich sehe den grub menu nicht der hat gestartet soll ich in grub was machen
<testdr> stareye: das grub-menü ist das boot-menü ... du weißt nicht was ich mit grub meinte?
<stareye> testdr: ich weiss was deu meinst soll ich was in das grub menu was ändern 
<stareye> soll ich splash quiet ändern
<testdr> stareye: ja -- so wie mrkamps es schon angedeutet hat -- mit den Pfeiltasten zu  den Worten "quiet" und "splash" gehen und die löschen und dann das mit strg-X starten
<stareye> x muss gross sein mit shift
<testdr> stareye: nein
<stareye> strg+X?
<stareye> strg x
<testdr> stareye: ja -- Tastenkombination 
<stareye> bootet durch
<testdr> stareye: das mit strg-x steht auch im edit-Bildschirm, dass man damit dann die so geänerte boot-Zeile startet ..
<stareye> testdr: ich bekomme da boot menu nicht der bootet durch
<testdr> stareye: bedeutet das, da hat jemand eine Installation gemacht und das boot-(grub)-menü dicht gemacht?
<mrkramps> nein, das bedeutet, dass das grub menü seit jahren nicht mehr beim booten angezeigt wird
<stareye> mrkramps: ist frisch per default nur ubuntu installiert testdr
<mrkramps> und da ist das normal
<stareye> wie kann ich den bekommen
<mrkramps> stareye, du musst die shift-taste beim bootvorgang gedrückt halten
<mrkramps> ggf. muss der boot splash auch ganz deaktiviert werden mit "noplymouth", damit man alle meldungen beim herunterfahren sehen kann
<jokrebel> Hm. Deja-Dup bricht immer ab mit nem lapidaren "Ungültiger Dateiname", verrät mir aber nichtmal wenn ich es per Terminal starte um welche Datei es sich handelt. Oder wenigstens in welchem Pfad die Datei sich befindet. Was tun?
<testdr> mrkramps: der Medion-Laptop ist scheinbar von vor 2010 und wenn jemand weiß ob bei apm/acpi nachgeholfen werden muss? Z.B. als bootoption: apm=power-off
<stareye> testdr: soll ich in grub apm=power-off machen
<testdr> stareye: ja - das ist die Methode in grub mit solchen boot-Optionen zu testen ob das dann hilft .... und wenn man es gefunden hat, dann stellt man es fest ein ..-- aber Achtung, im grub-Menü ist die Tastenbelegung US-Keyboard ... das Zeichen = ..
<c3poe> moin
<testdr> stareye: ich kenne den Medion-Laptop nicht (so was teures konnte ich mir nie leisten) - es könnte also schon sein, dass im BIOS was eingestellt ist, z.B. soll es Rechner geben, bei denen man ACPI abschalten konnte ..
<stareye> testdr: wenn ich strg alt druck b drücke staret neu
<stareye> startet
<stareye> nach apm=power-off
<testdr> stareye: da Dein REchner älter ist, lies Dir auch mal das durch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Energiesparmodi_mit_ACPI
<kubine> Title: Energiesparmodi mit ACPI › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> keiner ne Idee wie ich die Datei(en?) ausfindig machen kann welche mir ein Backup verhindern?
<stevieh> jokrebel: haste mal statt deja dup duplicity mit entsprechendem logging gestartet?
<testdr> stareye: ja, das gab es mal ... bei mir auch vor vielen Jahren - das war als in Linux von apm zu acpi umgestellt wurde und je nach Hardware irgendwas nicht richtig funktioniert -- wenn Du im BIOS vom Laptop da Einstellungen vornehmen kannst, dann die zuerst mal kontrollieren -- wenn acpi bei Linux abgeschaltet wird und dann die CPU-Kühlung nicht mehr funktioniert .. es kann aber sein, dass bei dem alten Rechner das über apm läuft ..
<testdr> stareye: wenn der REchner beim shutdown jetzt immer rebootet - dann solltest Du mal zuerst das grub-menu ändern, damit das immer angezeigt wird und kurze Zeit stehen bleibt. Dazu sollte es eigentlich eine Hilfeseite im wiki geben ...(einer den Link zur Hand?) -- geändert wird mit sudo-Rechten die /etc/default/grub .. und dann ein sudo update-grub
<jokrebel> stevieh: Nein. Deja-dup verwendet das ja anscheinend im Hintergrund. Aber wie könnt ich das testen?
<stevieh> naja, du kannst eben duplicty auf die quelle loslassen, die du backuppen willst, dann dürfte der gleiche fehler kommen...
<jokrebel> kenn mich aber mit duplicity überhaupt ned aus.
<stevieh> na, so schwer ist das auc nicht mompl
<stevieh> haste n bisschen platz? Wenn ja, mach einfacm mal duplicity <sourcedir> <irgendwohin>
<jokrebel> stevieh: könnt man das auch nach /dev/null schicken?
<stevieh> oder mit --dry-run testen, ob das schon reicht
<stevieh> und verbosity hochsetzen.
<stareye> testdr: der bootet neu nur wenn ich strg alt druck b drücke
<stareye> beim auschalten
<testdr> stareye: d.h. der sysrq zum Reboot, der funktioniert jetzt? -- denn am Anfang blieb er da doch auch stehen und machte nichts mehr?
<stareye> testdr: genau
<testdr> stareye: gut (natürlich nur ein bisschen), dann ändere jetzt die grub-default einstellung, damit das menü angezeigt wird und kurze Zeit stehen bleibt in der /etc/default/grub
<testdr> stareye: natürlich per sudo mit_deinem_editor_der_wahl
<testdr> stareye: siehe dazu auch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration?highlight=grub%20default
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<testdr> stareye: nach dem editieren nicht das : sudo update-grub     vergessen
<stareye> 10 sek reichen? für time out
<testdr> stareye: ja -- aber vor allem muss "GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT" auskommentiert werden, # raute davor
<jokrebel> stevieh: Also ich hab jetzt mit "duplicity /home/user file:///media/user/732661246732/tmp" (mit --dry-run kam kein Fehler) nun mal ohne --dry-run bisher auch ohne Fehler am laufen. Fürchte nur dass das nicht alles auf die Partition passt.
<stevieh> na, der komprimiert ja auch.
<jokrebel> stevieh: Ja sehr grade, kann nicht draufpassen
<stevieh> hmm...
<stevieh> eigentlich sollte der doch auch die dateien bei nem dry-run abklappern?
<jokrebel> aber immer noch kein Fehler und ist fleißig am tmp befüllen
<jokrebel> stevieh: Das hat er ohne Fehler erfolgreich abgschlossen
<stevieh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/454173/how-to-know-how-dejadup-calls-duplicity
<kubine> Title: backup - How to know how dejadup calls duplicity? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> stevieh: Wenn ich deja-dup auf das selbe tmp umconfiguriere bleibt der Fehler auch
<stareye> testdr: ok whats the next
<jokrebel> Und zwar ohne dass eine einzige Datei im Zielverzeichnis geschrieben wurde.
<testdr> stareye: wenn der Rechner beim shutdown immer ein reboot macht, d.h. das grub-menu auftaucht, dann ist das jetzt erstmal ein workaround zum Abschalten - d.h. im grub-menu kannst Du solange den Power-on/off Knopf vom Laptop drücken, bis der aus ist.
<stareye> aah ok
<stareye> guck ich mal
<jokrebel> stevieh: Danke für den Link, test ich grad, sieht sehr gesprächig aus.
<stareye> testdr: wie soll er immer nur neustarten
<stareye> auf neustarten gehen
<stareye> das funktioniert nicht
<testdr> stareye: es gibt im web ein paar hinweise (über google suche) zu deinem laptop -- aber scheinbar alles mit alten Linux-Versionen und jetzt kannst Du das BIOS kontrollieren (was gibt es dort für einstellungen) und dazu mit bootoptionen testen ob was hilft, z.B. auch ein noapci .. oder apm=off
<testdr> stareye: wie? Ich dachte das strg+druck+b würde funktionieren zum reboot?
<testdr> stareye: da der Rechner deutlich älter ist, würde ich darauf tippen, dass er nur per apm sich richtig ausschalten lässt ..man kann das auch aus grub testen, grub kennt den Befehl "halt" ..
<testdr> stareye: im grub-menü .. löschst du die ganze Zeile weg und trägst "halt" ein zum Anhaltentest, sieh dazu auch: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/halt.html
<kubine> Title: GNU GRUB Manual 2.00: halt (at www.gnu.org)
<testdr> stareye: damit sollte man (mit/ohne die Option) aus grub heraus testen können ob der Laptop zum "stehen"(ausschalten) kommt
<stareye> komisch
<testdr> stareye: ?
<stareye> str alt druck o geh nicht aber strg alt druck b aber wenn ich shutdown -r now mache bleibt er hängen
<testdr> stareye: das ist genau das gleiche! ;-)
<stareye> seltsam
<testdr> stareye: -- ohh .. nein, sorry ich dachte an shutdown -h
<testdr> stareye: hast recht, -r ist ja auch reboot
<testdr> stareye: jetzt kommen aber die Tests -- was kann das BIOS? Kann man mehr von acpi nutzen, z.B. boot-option: acpi=strict .. etc. wie z.B. auch hier angegeben: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
<testdr> stareye: es kann sein, dass der Rechner per acpi überhaupt nicht abgeschaltet werden kann und das nur per apm funktioniert (alte hardware/bios)
<testdr> stareye: der linux-kernel kann das nicht automatisch erkennen, wenn das bios das nicht richtig meldet
<stareye> testdr: ich hab mit noacpi gebooet da ging die grafikarte nicht
<testdr> stareye: das ist also ein no-go -- aber wie gesagt, es gibt Optionen wie z.B. acpi=strict ../force und bei apm gibt es auch noch mehr
<stareye> testdr: es liegt nicht an apm acpi muss was anders sein
<stevieh> hmm... ich hab gestern von 12.04 auf 14.04 hoch gemacht und nu geht mein apache https nicht mehr... home:80 80.153.179.81 - - [12/Jun/2014:13:34:27 +0200] "\x16\x03\x01" 400 0 "-" "-"
<stevieh> allein das sieht schon komisch aus, oder?
<dadrc> stevieh, etwas. 
<dadrc> mal mit standardconfig probiert?
<stevieh> da wird irgendwie ssl aus sein, oder?
<stevieh> na, das wird schon gehen, das brauch ich nicht zu probieren. wie debugge ich den ssl krams?
<dadrc> mir war so, als hätte zwischen 12.04 und 14.04 die config für ssl sind geändert
<stevieh> ich les mir das mal durch
<dadrc> der satz hat keinerlei sinnvolle grammatik. ups.
<dadrc> ansonsten müsste es in /var/log/apache2/access.log und error.log geben
<stevieh> ja, da steht das drin und mehr nicht
<dadrc> Dann machste sowas hier: http://zroger.com/blog/apache-in-the-foreground/
<kubine> Title: Running Apache in the foreground (at zroger.com)
<stevieh> ok, mach ich dann mal
<jokrebel> stevieh: Dank deines Links kam ich drauf, dass es wohl nach dem einlesen beim ersten Schreibversuch ein Problem gab. Schuld war der USB-Stick am Router der als Cache für den Online-Backup-Speicherplatz dient. Der lässt sich nicht mal mehr löschen oder formatieren an nem PC angeschlossen.
<stevieh> d.h. die fehlermeldung war eher irreführend
<fffuuuL> Hi
<fffuuuL> Findet sich unter Ubuntu das aktuelle Firefox-nightly als Paket? :)
<dadrc> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa ← da schon
<kubine> Title: Firefox and Thunderbird daily builds : “Ubuntu Mozilla Daily Build Team” team (at launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> stevieh: Ja, auf alle Fälle. Aber ärgerlich, da der Stick grad mal ein gutes Jahr alt ist.
<baluchen> also ich habe gestern ein xubuntu 14.04 installiert und es war dann ein Firefox 30 da nach den Updates, ob das nun nightly ist weiß ich gerade nicht
<stevieh> hmm... ich weiss schon, wieso ich da ne SSD an nem USB SATA Controller dran hab.
<dadrc> PPA hinzufügen, apt-get update, apt-get install firefox-trunk
<jokrebel> kann das sein, dass in lubuntu sowas wie update-notifier standardmäßig nicht installiert ist? Seh grad mehr oder weniger zufällig, dass da schon wieder einiges ansteht.
<jokrebel> oh, update-notifier ist aber installiert. Hm
<netkeeper> default ist das normale updates nur 1x in der woche gemacht werden
<fffuuuL> dadrc: Sind PPA ein Ubuntuspezifisches Format oder kann ich das auf debian auch so anwenden?
<dadrc> fffuuuL, das sind ganz normale deb-Repositories
<fffuuuL> Ah, einfach in sources.list
<fffuuuL> Hm
<dadrc> Ist aber nicht garantiert, dass die Pakete unter Debian laufen
<dadrc> Sind natürlich gegen die Versionen der Libraries kompiliert, die bei Ubuntu gerade aktuell sind
<jokrebel> netkeeper: Ist aber auf täglich umgestellt und es sind sogar 3 Sicherheitsrelevante Sachen dabei.
<jokrebel> ich find in den LXDE-Paneleinstellungen auch nichts diesbezüglich zum hinzufügen. Selbst nach nochmaliger Aktuallisierung (ohne sie dann zu installieren) erscheint nirgends irgend ein Hinweis.
<fffuuuL> dadrc: Jop, das ist natürlich dann nicht möglich
<k1l_> fffuuuL: nicht in sources.list sondern ins verzeichnis sources.list.d. und das mit add-repository
<k1l_> !ppa > fffuuuL 
<kubine> fffuuuL: Ein PPA ist ein Service von Launchpad und steht für Personal Package Archive , auf deutsch: eigenes Paketarchiv. Siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Launchpad/PPA und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten
<jokrebel> Hat denn LXDE auch die Möglichkeit anstehende Updates zu melden?
<fffuuuL> k1l_: Das ist nicht möglich, add-repository is not a thing in debian 7
<fffuuuL> Habs schon mit sources.list getan. Klappt aufgrund lib dependencies nicht
<jokrebel> wär auch n Wunder gewesen
<k1l_> ja dann frag am besten mal im debian kanal und nicht im ubuntu kanal :)
<testdr> stareye: war kurz weg; was passiert denn beim "halt" aus dem grub-Menü heraus, d.h. die boot-zeile komplett löschen und da: halt   hinschreiben und ausprobieren?
<fffuuuL> k1l_: Hat sich bereits erledigt, wollte nur wissen ob es geht ;)
<jokrebel> keiner ne Idee wie ich mein Lubuntu 14.04 dazu bringe, mich auf anstehende Updates hinzuweisen?
<fffuuuL> jokrebel: Ein Update notifier installieren
<fffuuuL> !g lxde update notification
<dadrc>  jokrebel https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1046563
<kubine> Title: Bug #1046563 “update-manager never appears on lubuntu precise > ...” : Bugs : “update-manager” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dadrc> check den bug da, müsste deiner seiin
<dadrc> workarounds sind dabei
<jokrebel> fffuuuL: Der ist bereits installiert
<stareye> testdr: boot c gedrückt dann halt aber passiert nichts ist immer noch an
<testdr> stareye: und wenn du als grub-menüzeile einträgst: halt   --no-apm       das sind 2 Bindestriche vor "no" und das ist der Versuch auszuschalten nicht über apm
<stareye> der bootet durch
<stareye> wenn ich ne zeile schreibe
<stareye> apm=off hab schon versucht
<testdr> stareye: .. wie? Mitten wenn Du im edit-modus von grub bist? -- und nein, dieses "halt" ist keine linux-boot-option
<stareye> acpi=force apm=off
<stareye> testdr: ich weiss was du meinst
<stareye> das ist grub
<stareye> aber wenn ich die zeile ändere und halt schreibe bootet durch
<stareye> testdr: versuch mal beim boot in menu statt e c drücken dann kommst du in console von grub da kann mann halt hinschreiben
<testdr> stareye: hattest Du in der /etc/default/grub nicht die Zeile mit "GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0" auskommentiert? #-Raute am Anfang?
<stareye> ja hab ich  der startet nicht mehr durch
<jokrebel> dadrc: Danke - ein Eintragen des Update-Notifiers in den Autostart wie in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1046563/comments/12 (nur ohne das @ !!! ;-) brachte die Benachrichtigung kurz nach dem booten.
<kubine> Title: Comment #12 : Bug #1046563 : Bugs : “update-manager” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<stareye> testdr: aber wenn ich ändere dann bootet er durch
<testdr> stareye: d.h. du meinst, wenn du den "halt"-Befehl aus grub startest, dann rebootet der rechner?
<stareye> testdr: nein der hängt
<testdr> stareye: bei beiden "halt"-Versionen +/- dem --no-apm?
<testdr> stareye: das würde dann bedeuten, dass auch aus grub2 weder über die apm noch die nicht-apm-Version  der Rechner zum Ausschalten kommt ..
<stareye> genau
<testdr> stareye: dann könnte es auch aus Linux heraus nicht funktionieren und du müsstest mal das BIOS durchsehen ob es da nicht eine Option für ein anderes Verhalten gibt
<stareye> testdr: ich hab nichts gefunden ausser linux pcm was ich nicht weiss was das ist
<stareye> alles andere war kein power managment
<testdr> stareye: es gibt noch diese Optionen dem REchner acpi was anderes vorzumachen, z.B. kernel-boot-otion: acpi_osi="Microsoft Windows"
<testdr> stareye: das war aus: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
<testdr> stareye: ich hab zwar nie so eine Hardware gesehen, das wurde aber eingebaut weil es solches BIOS gab, das einfach bei einem anderen Betriebssystem sein Verhalten geändert hat ..
<stevieh> so, jetzt hab ich zwar die site unter ssl aktiviert bekommen, aber das trac geht nicht...
<stevieh> fehler 500...
<stevieh> aber steht nix sinnvolles im error log
<geser> nichts im error.log?
<stevieh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7633688/ das steht drin
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7633691/ und das ist die access.log
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<geser> stevieh: Zeile 3 im error.log sollte dir weiterhelfen in welche Richtung du suchen darfst
<stevieh> das ist n warning, meinste das hat was mit zu tun?
<stevieh> dieses mapi zeugse wurde von 12.04 auf 14.04 wohl geext
<geser> hmm
<geser> ansonsten mal in der php.ini (trac ist doch in php, oder?) das Logging temporär hochdrehen
<stevieh> diese mapi lib fehlt, das stimmt.. weiss nur nicht, wer die braucht
<geser> ansonsten mal schauen, ob die irgendwo in der php.ini eingebunden wird und mal auskommentieren
<ufo49> Hi all
<ufo49> Weiss jemand näheres zu truecrypt?
<stareye> testdr: das ging auch nicht auch kein Windows 2000
<jokrebel> ufo49: Die Presse ;-)
<ufo49> War schon bei heise, aber richtig schlau bin ich nicht geworden
<testdr> stareye: dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter - ich würde alte Live-Versionen (die ich habe) z.B.noch testen, weil ich halt auch nicht sicher sagen kann wie die neuen Versionen auf alte Hardware reagieren, .. wenn aktuell schon seit Jahren acpi der Standard ist ..
<testdr> stareye: ich habe zwar auch noch so alte Hardware in Betrieb mit neuem Ubu-14.04 - aber die macht das nicht ... wie gesagt, für so einen teuren Laptop hatte ich nie das nötige Kleingeld ..
<stareye> testdr: der laptop kostet gerade mal 100 euro mit alemm drum und dran
<testdr> stareye: ... gebraucht .. -- aber damals nicht und wer heute so einen verkauft ..?
<stareye> testdr: ich will den verkaufen
<stareye> testdr: es gibt manche kaufen so ein alten laptop
<stareye> neu kann ich mir auch nicht leisten
<testdr> stareye: neu, geben die wenigsten über 1000€ für einen laptop aus ..
<stareye> obwohl muss meinem steuerberater auch 300 euro bezahlen der kostet genauso wie ein laptop
<stareye> aah quatsch 400-500 kostet sein ein neuer laptop
<stareye> testdr: du musst die preise mal studieren
<stareye> 1000 euro gibst du für aleinware oder so aber nicht für medion
<stareye> alienware
<testdr> stareye: ich hab nur kurz nach dem medion gesucht und da wurde der mit einem preis von über 1000 zur Zeit von 2005 rum angegeben
<stareye> testdr: aso
<andamps> !offtopic
<kubine> andamps: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<testdr> stareye: das hilft aber alles nicht weiter, du kannst noch die logfiles kontrollieren (wie bereits gesagt kern.log) ob der shutdown es wenigstens schafft die Platte zu un-mounten 
<stareye> und wenn nicht
<testdr> stareye: wenn nicht, dann wäre das gut, denn dann kommt er ja gar nicht bis zum ausschalten, dann blockiert was anderes ..
<stareye> wenn man strg alt backspace drückt sagt will now halt
<testdr> stareye:  dann wird kein sync und kein umnount gemacht und mit etwas glück sind etliche daten dann futsch
<stareye> aso
<testdr> stareye: dafür gibt es noch die Kombination strg-alt-s und strg-alt-u
<testdr> stareye:  von denen musst du im log (wahrscheinlich im syslog) aber auch dann Einträge finden
<testdr> stareye: vielleicht gibt es im bios doch noch optionen, die nur so bezeichnet sind, dass man kaum drauf kommt..
<testdr> stareye: besonders, wenn du den rechner von jemand anderem übernommen hast, wer weiß was der vorher da konfiguriert hat ... also macht man dann im bios erstmal ein default/reset des bios, dazu gibt es auch fast immer einen bios-eintrag
<andamps> wake on lan könnte auch teil des problems sein
<testdr> andamps: ja - da gibt es bios-optionen auf aktivitäten zu starten ... 
<testdr> andamps: nicht nur wak-on-lan .. auch so was wie maus-aktivitäten .. 
<andamps> alles mal deaktivieren
<andamps> könnte das a
<andamps> cpi modul evtl. verwirren
<testdr> andamps: ich wusste ja nicht, dass er den laptop billig von jemandem übernommen hat ... deshalb kam ich erst dann darauf , dass ein bios-reset angesagt ist
<stareye> testdr: ich hab den ebay für 16 euro gekauft ich habe paar teile gekauft dann verakufe den für 99
<stareye> wider offtopic
<testdr> stareye: nur zum teil - wichtig ist, dass du das ding nicht kennst und auch nicht weißt ob da irgendwo was bereits schief konfiguriert (bios) wurde und dann ist ein reset des bios auf default einstellungen angesagt und man muss das ding intensiver testen -- mit glück kann es natürlich mit der ersten live-version funktionieren ... aber offensichtlich hattest du keines ..
<stareye> testdr: den hab ich schon gemacht
<testdr> stareye: bootet der den von usb um einfach andere versionen zu testen? (ohne immer erst ne dvd zu brennen)
<stareye> k.a
<stareye> lass ist schon in ordnung danke vielleicht machen wir umsonst der bekommt den und als erste installiert er xp
<stareye> also der kriegt den so
<stevieh> so, an dem mapi lags wohl nicht
<stevieh> hmm... wo loggt denn so ein php hin?
<honis56> Hallo, habe Google Chrome unter Ubuntu 12.04 LTS installiert. Wie deinstalliere ich diese Programm? Im Software-Center wird es nicht angezeigt.
<koegs> honis56: wie hast du es installiert?
<honis56> koegs: per download von Google
<geser> stevieh: je nachdem wie php konfiguriert ist (siehe /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini und dort u.a. error_reporting)
<koegs> honis56: und dann? was hast du da gelade und wie installiert?
<honis56> koegs: Weiß ich leider nicht mehr.
<koegs> honis56: mit "dpkg -l | grep -i chrome" findest du das paket und mit "dpkg -r <packet>" kannst du es runterschmeissen
<honis56> koegs: Akls Anfänger weiß ich mit der Antwort auf Deinen ersten Befehl nichts anzufangen, siehe  dpkg -l | grep -i chrome ii  google-chrome-stable                         35.0.1916.153-1                                  The web browser from Google ii  xserver-xorg-video-openchrome-lts-quantal    1:0.3.1-0ubuntu1~precise3                        X.Org X server -- VIA display driver
<honis56> koegs: Was soll ich rausschmeißen?
<koegs> google-chrome-stable
<stevieh> geser: ich hab da "display_errors" auf On gesetzt, seh aber nicht, wo das landen soll?
<stevieh> ah, habs
<sash_> stevieh: /etc/php.ini: error_log = "/pfad/zum/php_error.log"
<honis56> koegs: dpkg: Fehler: Angeforderte Operation benötigt Superuser-Rechte, Wie gebe ich meine Rechte ein?
<koegs> mit sudo
<koegs> !sudo > honis56 
<kubine> honis56: Informationen zu sudo finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<stevieh> das ding schreibt keine errors
<honis56> koegs: Hat wohl geklappt. Wie finde ich (Verzeihung, bin Anfänger) die installierten Programme, um nachzuschauen, ob Chrome auch wirklich weg ist?
<honis56> kubine: Danke für den Hinweis. Hat geklappt.
<honis56> koegs: Danke noch mal. Schönen Abend!
<SpeeFak> weis jmd die syntax für eine if funnktion :  if [[ "$CODENAME" == "wheezy" and "$(uname -m)" == "i?86" -o "$(uname -m)" == "amd64" ]] nennen ?
<SpeeFak> wenn if abfrage 1 UND abfrage2 oder abfrage3 ; then ......
<scherenhaenden> sers! ich versuche vergeblich ein neuer Festplatte zu Formatieren
<scherenhaenden> ls /dev/ | grep sd zeigt sich die Platte als sdd 
<scherenhaenden> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdd keine Info
<scherenhaenden> sudo lshw -class disk bekomme info... allerdings... viel weniger als bei den anderen HDD
<testdr> scherenhaenden: was ist das für eine HD? Größe.. etc.
<scherenhaenden> §tb
<scherenhaenden> 3Tb
<testdr> scherenhaenden: dann nimm gparted ... fdisk soll nur bis zu max. 2TB können
<scherenhaenden> ist Toshiba, und kam grad mit der Post, ich habs über USB angeschloßen
<scherenhaenden> aber gparted zeigt die platte nicht
<testdr> scherenhaenden: und ich hoffe die Hardware kann das auch --- gilt auch für USB 
<testdr> scherenhaenden: dann stimmt was nicht mit dem USB Anschluss, .. usb-2.0 .. usb-3.0?
<scherenhaenden> testdr: wie meinst du, dass du das hoffst :S?
<scherenhaenden> 2.0... aber er funktioniert mit den anderen platten 
<testdr> scherenhaenden: trifft nicht auf usb zu ... dachte an sata .. alte chips
<scherenhaenden> der neue ist sata 3 
<scherenhaenden> die neue* 
<testdr> scherenhaenden: für die toshiba-usb-hd ist das nebensächlich - da geht alles über usb
<SpeeFak> wie lautet die syntax wenn ich folgenden ausdrücke zusammenfassen will ( if bedingung ) : bla == "i386" / i486 / i586
<SpeeFak> i{3..7}86 funktioniert leider nicht :/
<scherenhaenden> testdr: ok, welche ist deine Empfehlung? soll ich was anders machen?
<testdr> scherenhaenden: was nicht nebensächlich ist, dass die USB-HD richtig angeschlossen werden muss ... hat sie strom? Und dann mal den USB abziehen etwas warten und anstecken .. oder sogar an anderem usb-port, nicht alle ports verhalten sich gleich
<scherenhaenden> jap... hat sie... sollte ich jetzt ne andere Platte probieren?
<testdr> scherenhaenden: zusätzlich lass ein: tail -f /var/log/syslog mitlaufen .. damit die Treibermeldungen für dich sichtbar sind und da musst du sehen ob die "neue" Hardware nach dem Anstecken sich zeigt ..
<scherenhaenden>  [ 4245.231665] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdd] Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled  :S:S:S:S??? 
<scherenhaenden> mein pc versucht die datainfo des gerätes zu bekommen... aber iwie funktioniert es nicht
<testdr> scherenhaenden: quark! Ich will die USB Meldungen, so was wie: Bus 009 Device 002: ID 0480:d010 Toshiba America Info. Systems, Inc. --- auch per "lsusb" sichtbar
<testdr> scherenhaenden: argh .. kein smilie.. die :
<scherenhaenden> testdr: suche ich
<testdr> scherenhaenden: probiere auch mal ein "lsusb"
<scherenhaenden> Bus 001 Device 008: ID 152d:2338 JMicron Technology Corp. / JMicron USA Technology Corp. JM20337 Hi-Speed USB to SATA & PATA Combo Bridge
<scherenhaenden> das ist das usb bridge
<testdr> scherenhaenden: das ist nur die usb bridge ... nicht das device, das dran hängt ..
<scherenhaenden> nein... 
<testdr> scherenhaenden: der "tail -f /var/log/syslog"kernel: [103335.544735] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Toshiba  External USB 3.0 0201 PQ: 0 ANSI: 6 .. sollte so was zeigen: 
<scherenhaenden> :( leider nicht.... 
<testdr> scherenhaenden: sollte zeigen: kernel: [103335.544735] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Toshiba  External USB 3.0 0201 PQ: 0 ANSI: 6
<testdr> scherenhaenden: du hast zwar bestimmt nicht die gleiche 3TB toshiba aber so ähnlich ..
<scherenhaenden> http://pastebin.com/2JWNxkp0
<kubine> Title: Jun 12 18:29:13 edward-GA-MA785GT-UD3H kernel: [ 4362.571546] sd 12:0:0:0: [sdd] - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<testdr> scherenhaenden: später kommt im syslog dann etwa so was: sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Very big device. Trying to use READ CAPACITY(16).
<scherenhaenden> da ist der paste bin... mehr bekomme ich nicht
<scherenhaenden> leider
<scherenhaenden> sollte ich modprobe auf ieine scsi module?
<testdr> scherenhaenden: nein -- nicht wenn du ein standard ubuntu hast ... -- bei mir ging/geht das sogar mit dem alten Ubuntu-12.04
<scherenhaenden> ich hab 14.04
<scherenhaenden> mm ok
<scherenhaenden> hab verstanden... hatte kommentare gemischt gelesen
<testdr> scherenhaenden: öffne ein terminal (xterm) und lass den "tail -f /var/log/syslog" laufen -- dann abstecken .. warten, wieder dranstecken
<testdr> scherenhaenden: alternativ kontrolliere auch den kern.log auf entsprechende Meldungen.. und hat die USB-HD .. usb-3.0 ..?
<scherenhaenden> nein
<scherenhaenden> 2.0
<scherenhaenden> geht es nicht bei der normale terminal?
<scherenhaenden> da mein xterm funktioniert iwie nicht richtig
<testdr> scherenhaenden: gut - ja, geht auch ... 
<scherenhaenden> da hat sich nix geändert
<testdr> scherenhaenden: weiterlaufen lassen und jetzt der USB-HD das steckernetzteil aus der steckdose ziehen -- etwas warten und wieder reinstecken
<testdr> scherenhaenden: das anlaufen der HD müsste dann deutlich zu hören sein
<scherenhaenden> iwie... wo ich den usb stecker aus den platte genommen habe... ist wo sich die platte bewegt hat (gedreht hat)
<scherenhaenden> jetzt dreht des sich endlich iwie kommisch
<testdr> scherenhaenden: habe ich nicht verstanden ..ach so -- das ist das, was ich meinte mit der Reihenfolge beim Anschalten/Anstecken
<scherenhaenden> iwie jetzt gehts und wird erkannt
<scherenhaenden> allerdings nur 746 gb :S???????
<testdr> scherenhaenden: jetzt aber gparted nehmen zum partitionieren -- bzw. zum nachsehen .. 
<scherenhaenden> habe ich gemacht hats nicht funktioniert.... habe ich angesteckt und dann die data verbindung an den platte abgesteckt und jetzt läuft aber mit ne falsche größe
<scherenhaenden> ner falsche *
<testdr> scherenhaenden: und später lass den usb-stecker stecken und schalte die HD (nach umount klar) nur durch abstecken des netzteils aus
<jokrebel> gehts hier um ein Hardwareproblem?
<scherenhaenden> jap... danke ;) aber wieso die falsche größe :S?
<testdr> scherenhaenden: wenn die noch original formatiert ist, dann kann das für windows sein .. 
<testdr> scherenhaenden: deshalb kontrollier log-meldungen, dann kommt sowas wie: sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] 732566645 4096-byte logical blocks: (3.00 TB/2.72 TiB)
<scherenhaenden> sorry, verstehe ich nicht wie du meinst... ist neue... sollte noch nicht formattiert worden sein dachte ich
<testdr> scherenhaenden: wenn neu gekauft, dann hat der hersteller das ding für windows vorbereitet ...
<scherenhaenden> 801 GB/746 GiB
<testdr> scherenhaenden: auf manchen kommt auch eine backup-software mit .
<scherenhaenden> mm kann ich trotzdem was mit gparted unternehmen?
<testdr> scherenhaenden: ja - und dabei nachsehen ob das ding für dich wirklich nur so klein ist... 4k-Sektoren
<testdr> scherenhaenden: so weit ich weiß (bin kein windows-spezi) kann nur ntfs große Platten und das normale windows-format nur kleinere partitionen - also partitionen löschen . und neu anlegen und ein eigenes linxu-format drauf .. 
<scherenhaenden> ich habs formatiert und trotzdem die selbe größe
<scherenhaenden> :S
<testdr> scherenhaenden: das format ändert nicht die größe! Das macht nur ein neues partitionieren ...
<scherenhaenden> wie mache ich das? weil ich dachte ich hätte es gemacht :S
<testdr> scherenhaenden: zeigt gparted neben der einen partition nicht noch jede Menge freien platz an? .. Was passiert wenn Du die partition löschst und eine neue anlegst ... ?
<scherenhaenden> immer wieder 746
<testdr> scherenhaenden: und stand im logfile (ich denke du hast da kontrolliert) nicht was von "big device .."
<scherenhaenden> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/269483-32-seagate-barracuda
<kubine> Title: Seagate barracuda 3TB as 746 GB? [Solved] - Hard Drives - Storage (at www.tomshardware.co.uk)
<scherenhaenden> :S bin nicht der einzige :S diese welt macht mich verrück
<testdr> scherenhaenden: du hast keine wichtigen daten auf der neuen festplatte? DAnn schreib den Anfang radikal leer. Welches device ist die Festplatte?
<scherenhaenden> sdd
<scherenhaenden> das habe ich gemacht
<testdr> scherenhaenden: wie? Eben war doch noch eine kleine partition drauf?
<scherenhaenden> partition table msdos?
<scherenhaenden> ich hab sie gelöscht
<scherenhaenden> die hatte ich auch ertellt
<scherenhaenden> erstellt*
<scherenhaenden> To use 2TB+ disk for storage, it needs to be partitioned as GPT, not MBR
<testdr> scherenhaenden: hast du gparted gestartet
<scherenhaenden> ja
<scherenhaenden> ist noch auf
<jokrebel> muss ich jetzt erst den ganzen Backlog lesen um das Problem nachvollziehn zu können?
<testdr> scherenhaenden: das stimmt nicht - gparted ist niemals auf der festplatte! -- du redest von der partitionierung?
<scherenhaenden> jap
<testdr> scherenhaenden: bei gparted gehst Du auf Menüleiste-> Ansicht->Laufwerksinformation ..
<scherenhaenden> gpt=  GUID Partition Table 
<scherenhaenden> jap und da steht iwie 746
<testdr> dann mach die Festplatte richtig leer mit dd: sudo dd if=/dev/zero   of=/dev/sdd 
<testdr> scherenhaenden: beende natürlich gparted vorher -- und wenn das dd läuft, dann brich es mit strg-c nach kurzer Zeit ab -- und dann sollte gparted anzeigen, dass es keine partitionstabelle auf der festplatte gibt -- alternativ kann es notwendig sein die Festplatte auszumachen und wieder anzumachen und dabei wieder die log-Einträge kontrollieren
<scherenhaenden> habe ich
<scherenhaenden> das arbeitet iwie noch :S
<testdr> scherenhaenden: was arbeitet noch?
<testdr> scherenhaenden: hast Du nicht mit strg-c abgebrochen? --
<scherenhaenden> sudo dd if=/dev/zero   of=/dev/sdd 
<scherenhaenden> arbeitet noch
<testdr> scherenhaenden: abbrechen mit strg-c .... ich hab mir das "count=1000000" dahinter gespart .. 
<scherenhaenden> kann man nicht abrechen
<scherenhaenden> jrtzt
<testdr> scherenhaenden: ja -- dauert etwas je nachdem wie schnell die hardware ist ... 
<scherenhaenden> 746,52
<testdr> scherenhaenden: hast Du die Festplatte wieder stromlos gemacht und nach einiger Zeit wieder angemacht?
<scherenhaenden> ne aber 
<scherenhaenden> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/win-7-showing-746gb-for-3tb-drive.177631/
<kubine> Title: Win 7 showing 746gb for 3tb drive? | TechPowerUp Forums (at www.techpowerup.com)
<scherenhaenden> das problem haben viele
<scherenhaenden> warde ich machen
<testdr> scherenhaenden: hast du windows-7
<testdr> scherenhaenden: ich sagte doch, ich hab das problem selbst mit dem älteren ubuntu-12.04 nicht ..
<scherenhaenden> windows 7? ja iwie aber benutze ich nie
<testdr> scherenhaenden: du musst beim anstellen der festplatte im logfile ein meldung sehen, wie die/von wem die Platte stammt und z.B. bei meiner toshiba taucht dann auch der Name auf
<scherenhaenden> weiß nicht ob es noch funktioniert
<scherenhaenden> ja und da steht 801gb/746gib
<scherenhaenden> ich muss kaufen gehen... sonst machen die zu
<scherenhaenden> danke für die hilfe
<scherenhaenden> ich schauen nachher direkt
<testdr> scherenhaenden: ok .. bye
<nikita__> tag freunde! habe ein problem mit ubuntu 12.04 lts. in letzter zeit braucht das system arg lange bis es betriebsbereit ist und ich z.b. einen browser meiner wahl öffnen kann. woran könnte das liegen?
<Robert_Zenz> nikita__, hast denn was geaendert? Grundsaetzlich wuerde ich jetzt entweder korruptes System oder sterbende Hardware schaetzen.
<nikita__> hm... eigentlich nicht wirklich? alles wie beim alten. nutze den rechner halt nur um einwenig zu surfen und mail zu beantworten
<Robert_Zenz> nikita__, naja, lies mal dmesg durch, vielleicht steht dort was drinnen.
<nikita__> robert: was soll ich da genau rauslesen können? :D
<Robert_Zenz> nikita__, kannst es auch inein paste packen, aber grundsaetzlich anch auffaelligkeiten suchen, vielen Wiederholungen, Fehlern und so weiter.
<jokrebel> nikita__: Was genau dauert denn wesentlich länger als gewohnt? Nur der Bootvorgang bis dann endlich die grafische Oberfläche da ist?
<nikita__> robert: http://pastebin.com/XF7mPi5M
<kubine> Title: xubuntu_error - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> sieht unvollständig aus
<nikita__> das auch, aber auch in der benutzerobfläche bis ich mal dazu komme chrome zu öffnen... puh!
<nikita__> nochmal, das komplette: http://pastebin.com/KLkLR1ep
<kubine> Title: xubuntu_error2 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
 * jokrebel sucht verzweifelt nach der Tabelle die puh! in Minuten oder Sekunden übersetzt.
<Robert_Zenz> nikita__, gratuliere, Festplatte ist nicht mehr ganz in Ordnung. Am besten von einem Live-System booten und von dort einen Check ausfuehren.
<jokrebel> jo - würde da auch dringend zu ner Datenrettung raten bevor es zu spät ist, falls nicht eh vorhanden.
<nikita__> also wieder diese miese fetplatte...
<nikita__> naja, egal, halt neue hdd und system neuaufsetzen
<Robert_Zenz> nikita__, du willst jetzt aber nicht sagen das du mit der schon oefter Probleme hattest?
<jokrebel> Wenn Du Backup schon hast, als erste mal SMART.Werte auslesen
<nikita__> vorher elementary gehabt, hdd im eimer, gebrauchte hdd rausgesucht formatiert xubuntu draufgemacht. jetzt wieder hdd im eimer!
<jokrebel> aber eine andere HDD?
<jokrebel> am selben Rechner? 
<jokrebel> könnt theoretisch auch der Controller sein.
<jokrebel> oder ging es erst ne Zeit?
<nikita__> ging relativ lange gut
<nikita__> also glaub' ich net, dass es der controller ist 
<nikita__> jemand in der familie hatte den rechner 'ne zeit benutzt wo ich unterwegs war... statt runterzufahren wurde mal gerne der stecker gezogen!
<nikita__> glaube daran liegts wohl
<jokrebel> Wo warn nochmal die Icons versteckt?
<Solcero> Guten Abend, mein PC stürzt öfters ab /Users/Solcero/Downloads/Foto.JPG
<Solcero> http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/view/foto962lxkhm0o.jpg 
<kubine> Title: foto962lxkhm0o.jpg auf fotos-hochladen.net (at www.fotos-hochladen.net)
<Solcero> Jemand ne Idee wonach ich da suchen muss ? Passiert mittlerweiel 3 mal am Tag.
<leszek> Solcero: außer, dass es ein kernel panic ist kann ich da nichts wirklich heraus lesen
<leszek> schonmal mit noacpi noapic und so etwas versucht zu booten ?
<Solcero> leszek: nein noch nicht, ich sehe auch keien Log Einträge die irgendwas aussagen könnten z.B. im syslog
<testdr> Solcero: seit wann? Vielleicht die Hitze, d.h. zu wenig Kühlung.. oder Speicherfehler .. läuft der memtest durch?
<nagetier> Solcero, Speicher (mit memtest) und Hardware an sich prüfen
<Solcero> Hmm, ungefähr seit zwei Wochen tritt das Problem verstärkt auf, mal so einmal am Tag. Aber heute schon das dritte mal. Vielen Dank für die Tips werd ich mal angehen.
<jokrebel> weis jetzt echt niemand wo die Icons liegen?
<koegs> jokrebel: /usr/share/icons ?
<jokrebel> irgend was mit pic war das
<jokrebel> koegs: In /var hab ich gar kein /share ;-(
<koegs>  /usr, nicht /var
<jokrebel> ahja - da liegen wohl manche. Warum das so schwirig sein muss, einem Desktopicon ein anderes Bild zu verpassen...
<jokrebel> koegs: Danke
<koegs> jokrebel: gerne
<koegs> kannst die icons auch in ~/.icons ablegen
<jokrebel> trotzdem wird, wenn ich über "Eigenschaften" ein Icon ändern will erst mal als Pfad das User-Home-Verzeichnis ausgewählt, wo natürlich normalerweise kein einziges Icon direkt abrufbar ist.
<jokrebel> Da wär es wesentlich sinnvoller, wenn man auf das Icon klickt um es abzuändern, wenn dann eine Seite aufgehen würde wo man alle verfügbaren Icons als Bilder (und nicht nur nen Ordner mit Dateinamen) sieht.
<jokrebel> Dies wünsch ich mir schon seit Anbeginn.
<koegs> gibt in dem auswahldialog keine möglichkeit der "miniaturansicht" oder ähnliches?
<jokrebel> koegs: Nein nicht komplett. Man sieht nur das eine Icon, wenn man eine der vielen Dateien anklickt.
<jokrebel> hei0t also, um ein schones Icon auszusuchen muss man sich in hunderten Unterordner Datei für Datei durchklicken bis man was vernünftiges gefunden hat.
<jokrebel> koegs: Eine "Bildchen-Seite" zum durchscrollen und per Klick auswählen wär "der burner"
<mrkramps> jokrebel, was genau suchst du?
<nagetier> jokrebel, ich meine mich zu erinnern KDE hätte das
<jokrebel> mrkramps: Nichts spezielles, hab nur mehrere Starte auf dem Desktop angelegt welche alle das selbe Icon haben (was ich inzwischen abgeändert hab). Nur wenn man da ne schöne Übersicht der möglichen Icons als Bilder hätte dann könnte man sich auch was aussuchen, was zu Starter einigermasen passt (ohne dafür Stundenlang in jedem unterordner jede Datei aklicken zu müssen)
<mrkramps> jokrebel, unter unity?
<jokrebel> nagetier: Deshalb auf KDE umzusteigen ist leider keine Option.
<nagetier> warum ma das allerdings nicht auf andere DMs umsetzt ist mir ebenfalls schleierhaft
<nagetier> :)
<mrkramps> xfce hat das auch
<mrkramps> und lubuntu bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher
<jokrebel> mrkramps: Ja
<mrkramps> jau, lubuntu kann das auch
<jokrebel> so siehts beim Start aus http://i.imgur.com/qmMOkix.png
<jokrebel> immer erst im Home
<mrkramps> sehr hilfreich :S
<mrkramps> jokrebel, kannst du ggf. lxshortcut benutzen?
<jokrebel> wenn man dann nach /usr/share/icons gewechselt ist hat man die Qual der Wahl von einigen Unterordnern (welche teilwiese weiter beinhalten) http://i.imgur.com/jASUARG.png
<jokrebel> mrkramps: Bitte was?
<mrkramps> jokrebel, das ist der verknüpfungseditor von lxde
<koegs> heiliger strohsack, was hast du denn da alles drin? O.o
<koegs> xfce kriegt das auch relativ gut hin, da kann man zwischen kategorien wechseln
<jokrebel> Hab ich mich dann für einen Unter.unter-unterordner entscheiden, kann ich jeden Dateinamen einzeln anklicken und sehe dann wie das Icon ausschaut http://i.imgur.com/ubdQ5AK.png
<koegs> schreib die Unity/Nautilus-Entwickler an :>
<jokrebel> koegs: So ne Antwort befürchtete ich ;-)
<jokrebel> koegs: Aber ich leb jetzt schon sooo lange mit diesem Problem welches niemanden zu stören scheint, dass ich wohl auch weiterhin einfach nach dem Ordner fragen werde, wo sich die Icons befinden. Bin da ja nicht so wählerisch. Nur 10 gleiche Icons ist auf Dauer doof.
#ubuntu-de 2014-06-13
<stevieh> babel.core.UnknownLocaleError: unknown locale 'sl' sagt mein trac-admin
<stevieh> irgendwie find ich da nix dazu, wie kann ich slovenian denn insgesamt aus meinen locales entfernen?
<stevieh> boah, wie debugt man denn das...
<tuxiano> Hallo, ich versuche verzweifelt eine Windows Freigabe (Win7/Pro) per mount.cifs einzubinden, aber ich bekomme immer den Fehler "mount error(121): Remote I/O error".
<tuxiano> ich habe schon die verschieden sec Parameter probiert z.B. ntlm
<tuxiano> google hilft auch nicht weiter ...
<David1977> Ich kann dir wahrscheinlich nicht viel helfen. Aber das hier hast du schon gelesen? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_cifs
<kubine> Title: Samba Client cifs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tuxiano> David1977: ok, anhand der Anleitung in der Wiki habe ich versucht die Freigabe zu mounten, aber kein Erfolg
<tuxiano> das funktioniert echt nie. Seit ubuntu 5.04 hat das nicht funktioniert ...
<David1977> vielleicht schreibst du mal den Befehl hier rein, den du da versuchst einzugeben
<David1977> Vielleicht ist da was falsch und die Jungs hier, die sich auskennen werden das recht schnell erkennen ;)
<geser> stehvieh: vermutlich Bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/python-babel/+bug/1299442
<kubine> Title: Bug #1299442 “UnknownLocaleError: unknown locale 'en'” : Bugs : “python-babel” source package : Trusty (14.04) : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<geser> da ist auch ein Workaround drin
<tuxiano> David1977: sudo mount -t cifs -o credentials=~/.smbcredentials //192.168.178.2/public /media/teamwork/
<David1977> tuxiano: hast du die Datei .smbcredentials angelegt?
<tuxiano> David1977: Ja die habe ich angelegt und den Benutzer und PW eingetragen
<David1977> hmmm....dann bin ich raus
<tuxiano> der Fehler ist der selbe, wenn ich den benutzer und pw direkt eingebe
<David1977> ok
<stevieh> geser: hey, supi! vielen Dank, ich hab mir den Wolf gesucht. Hastn Bier gut!
<geser> stevieh: :) ich kannte den Bug nur, weil ich ihn ebenfalls hatte (und auch noch auf Sponsoring eines Updates warte)
<geser> tuxiano: hast du schon ins syslog geschaut ob da was zusätzliches steht? mount.cifs ist leider wenig gesprächig was die Ursache angeht
<stevieh> geser: mein Trac war deswegen jetzt unten, und die Kollegin wurde schon ganz nervös, wo sie ihr wissen dumpen soll...
<tuxiano> ok, ich schau mal rein
<tuxiano> geser: super fehlermeldung: CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -121
<geser> drum herum nichts mehr, was sich cifs zuordnen könnte?
<tuxiano> nee, nur diese eine meldung
<tuxiano> kann man den mount befehlt in einem verbose mode aufrufen
<tuxiano> jo
<tuxiano> kommt genau die gleiche fehlermeldung ...
<tuxiano> *der
<tuxiano> geser: wenn ich es mit dem smbclient versuche bekomme ich folgenden Fehler:
<tuxiano> protocol negotiation failed: ERRDOS:ERRnomem
<geser> tuxiano: versuche mal, ob http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/windows-7-samba-errnomem.html dir weiterhilft
<kubine> Title: Windows 7 + Linux Samba sharing problem - ERRnomem (at www.dedoimedo.com)
<tuxiano> geser: genau, da bin ich gerade dabei
<tuxiano> ich starte den server neu
<tuxiano> Juhuuuuu
<tuxiano> es läuft
<Luyin> moin, ich will ubuntus updates in nem bash-script automatisieren. ich habe aliases für "sag = sudo apt-get ", was auch im normalen prompt funktioniert, aber beim script erhalte ich den fehler: /home/alex/.bin/updateubuntu.sh: Zeile 6: sag: Kommando nicht gefunden. ich hab dann die zeile source .bash_aliases vor den einträgen hinzugefügt, aber derselbe fehler taucht auf. bekomme ich die aliases in das skript oder geht das aus irgendwelc
<Luyin> hen gründen nicht?
<dadrc> prinzipiell geht das bestimmt, aber in scripten würd ich von aliasen abraten, nur eine zusätzliche fehlerquelle, die das script auch noch unlesbar macht
<Luyin> hmm okay
<Luyin> ich merk mir das mal, danke dadrc. aber trotzdem wüsst ich gern, wieso genau es nicht geht.
<dadrc> Ich tippe auf relativen Pfad beim sourcen
<Luyin> source ~/.bashrc zählt als relativ?
<dadrc> hmnö, das sollte ok sein
<Luyin> tja hmm.
<dadrc> "source .bash_aliases" ist aber relativ
<dadrc> deshalb komme ich drauf
<Luyin> das weiß ich, das hab ich aber nicht gemacht.
<Luyin> soll ich den code mal pasten?
<Luyin> http://bpaste.net/show/368873/
<kubine> Title: Paste #368873 at spacepaste (at bpaste.net)
<Luyin> hab jetzt nur an einer stelle das alias drin
<dadrc> brauchst `shopt -s expand_aliases`
<dadrc> Siehe da http://askubuntu.com/a/98786 
<kubine> Title: bash - How to run an alias in a shell script? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Luyin> ah super, danke!
<Luyin> allerdings sollte ich auch darauf wohl nach dem lesen der antworten verzichten, stichwort variable/ shell function
<Luyin> nice, jetzt läuft es, danke :)
<Nille02> hallo, ich wünsche einen schönen freitag mittag 
<Nille02> ich habe es kleines problem. ich nutze xubuntu auf meinem laptop und leider finde ich nirgends den schlüsselbund
<Nille02> die version ist 14.10 
<Nille02> gnome-keyring ist installiert aber es gibt keinen menüeintrag oder ähnliches
<Nille02> in den einstellungen gibt es dazu leider auch nichts
<dadrc> Nille02, guck mal nach, ob Seahorse installiert ist
<Nille02> ist es nicht
<Nille02> aber es geht auch nicht um verschlüssellung sondern um den passwortmanager
<Nille02> hey danke das war es wirklich
<Nille02> dadrc: bleibt nur die frage warum es nicht auf dem system war oO
<Nille02> das system wurde mit 14.04 installiert und später geupgraded
<Nille02> hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Schl%C3%BCsselbund wird es leider auch nicht erwähnt
<kubine> Title: GNOME Schlüsselbund › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Nille02> ok klein 
<Nille02> aber dennoch vielen dank 
<jokrebel_> Wie kann es sein, dass der update-manager behauptet es gäbe nichts zu aktuallisieren selbst wenn man neu lädt. Apt-get dist-upgrade findet aber jede Menge.
<brainwash> eventuell wegen http://linuxg.net/how-the-phased-update-process-works-on-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/
<kubine> Title: How The Phased Update Process Works On Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail | LinuxG.net (at linuxg.net)
<jokrebel_> brainwash: Hab zwar ein 14.04, aber soll das heißen, dass das mit apt-get gleich angezeigt wird, mit der Aktuallisierungsverwalten aber vielleicht erst in ein paar Tagen?
<brainwash> so ist es beabsichtigt
<jokrebel_> wer bestimmt denn da (bzw. wie wird das bestimmt) wer bei welcher Phase dabei sein wird?
<brainwash> das weiß ich leider nicht, du könntest dieses feature probeweise deaktivieren und schauen, ob dann all verfügbaren updates sofort angezeigt werden
<jokrebel_> brainwash: jetzt hab ich aber schon dist-upgrade ausgeführt
<brainwash> dann also abwarten bis wieder updates verfügbar sind :)
<jokrebel_> brainwash: Ja, mal schaun. Danke jedenfalls soweit.
<niklare> Ist es ohne Probleme möglich, dass wenn ich Ubuntu auf einem Stick installiert habe und schon die ersten Programme installiert sind, dieses dann auf meinen Rechner 1:1 zu verschieben?
<testdr> niklare: prinzipiell ja - aber nicht ganz ohne Probleme, da z.B. aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach andere Treiber für den Zugriff auf den Festplattenspeicher notwendig sind und diese anders adressiert werden
<_moep_> prinzipiell eher nein: gibt ja keine aussage über bootreihenfolge bzw bootflag
<nagetier> sollte das nicht udev erledigen und der Kernel die Treiber modular nachladen?
<testdr> nagetier: nein -- ein usb-boot per bios ist was anderes als ein normaler boot -- siehe die Adressen der devices
<nagetier> dann noch die fstab anpassen..
<nagetier> ok
<niklare> also lieber über nen usb stick testen und wenn ich zufrieden bin noch mal neu auf nem rechner installieren?
<testdr> niklare: wenn du keine umfassenden Kenntnisse z.B. Anwendung chroot hast, dann ist das der einfachere Weg und die User/Home-Daten später vom Stick-Homeverzeichnis einkopieren
<niklare> alles klar ;) danke. hab zwar schon so das ein oder andere Verständnis, aber ich will es nicht übertreiben :P
<testdr> niklare: falls du sogar mit verschlüsselten Datenbereichen arbeitest, dann müssen die natürlich unverschlüsselt umkopiert werden
<niklare> testdr: alles klar :)
<waldemar> hallo allerseits, ich benutze ubuntu 14.04 64bit. Ich habe gester '/etc/init.d/bluetooth stop' ausgeführt und kann seit dem Bluetooth an meinem Rechner nichtmehr aktivieren. Weder über die Grafische Oberfläche, noch über Konsole mittels '/etc/init.d/bluetooth start'. Letzteres liefert die Antwort: 'start-stop-daemon: unable to start /usr/sbin/bluetoothd (Permission denied)' obwohl es per sudo ausgeführt wird.
<waldemar> Ist jemandem dieses Problem bekannt?
<nagetier> waldemar, 'service bluetooth start' mal versuchen?
<waldemar> liefert das selbe. ich habe mal sudo 'chmod +x /usr/sbin/bluetoothd' ausgeführt und danach gestartet
<waldemar> also bzw bluetooth aktiviert
<waldemar> das fuktioniert auch, aber bei jedem neustart ist das wieder weg
<dasjoe> Debian hat dazu einen Bug, https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=729786
<waldemar> also ist /usr/sbin/bluetoothd wieder -x
<kubine> Title: #729786 - bluez: /usr/sbin/bluetoothd loses executable rights after suspend and/or reboot - Debian Bug report logs (at bugs.debian.org)
<waldemar> Hm, das ist seltsam, warum tritt das erst seit gestern auf? 
<jokrebel_> waldemar: Weil Du erst gestern das erste mal per Konsole "Stop" gesagt hast?
<stevieh> wer um alles in der Welt entzieht denn nem daemon das executable flag?
<Hootch> Ich bin immer wieder begeistert über das Ubuntuusers Wiki :) Danke an alle die dort mitwirken!
<Skorpz> Hallo, ich suche ein programm mit dem ich meine Grafikkarte mal auf hochtouren laufen lassen kann über mehrere Minuten.
<testdr> Skorpz: z.B. blender-3d rendern über die graka-GPU ..
<Skorpz> Danke sehr
<ttyS3> Hi, kann mir jemand einen Downloadmanager empfehlen, mit dem man eine Datei von verschiedenen (HTTP-)Servern (Mirrors) laden kann? (Um die Last auf verschiedene Server zu verteilen.)
<dasjoe> ttyS3: Ich benutze dafür aria2, dann so: aria2c "http://host/file.zip" "http://mirror/file.zip"
<ttyS3> dasjoe: Danke, funktioniert :-)
<ttyS3> Die Anzahl der Verbindungen wird auf 5 begrenzt. Aber es gibt einen Parameter um die Anzahl zu erhöhen.
#ubuntu-de 2014-06-14
<Sonmi-451> Hallo, ist noch jemand wach? :) Falls ja, hätte ich mal eine Frage: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Tastenkombination, mit der ich in die ttys komme zu ändern? Ich benutze Ubuntu 14.04.
<Sonmi-451> Okay, dann wünsche ich euch mal eine gute Nacht. ^^
<honis56> Hallo, guten Morgen! Bin Win XP-Umsteiger und Ubuntu-Anfänger. Wie kann man Firefox-Lesezeichen direkt ins Ubuntu-Unity-Menue eintragen?
<honis56> honis56: Bisher: Firefox aufrufen, warten, Lesezeichenordenr, Lesezeichen anklicken. Geht das wie in Win XP auch mit einem Klick?
<BlackMage> Ich habe grade kdm installiert. Was muss ich tun um mich mit meinem Benutzer einloggen zu können?
<BlackMage> Meine Frage hat sich schon erledigt
<atze> Hallo und guten Morgen zusammen 
<ktwo> moin
<AtzeKraut> So ;)  Ich komme eigentlich selten zu Euch um mir Hilfe zu suchen.  Seit 2 tagen jedoch komme ich nicht zu einer Lösung meines Problems. 
<AtzeKraut> Ich hatte Linux Mint und eine java Version von Minecraft gestartet-  auf einmal hat sich meine Auflösung verändert.  Normal kann mein Screen 1680x1050. nachdem das Spiel gestartet wurde, ist diese einstellung aber nicht mehr gelistet-  Ich habe  echt alles versucht!  Habe Mint nochmal neu installiert, selbes Problem. Habe Windoof installiert und dann direkt da drüber Ubuntu.  auch hier kann ich  höchstens auf 1300 x nochwas st
<AtzeKraut> mit xrandr hab ich es dann geschafft---  aber nur wenn ich nicht den nvidia treiber nutze
<AtzeKraut> nach einem reboot jedoch ist alles wieder echt ugly-  
<tuor> hi, verwendet jemand solaar unter ubuntu 14.04? Funktioniert das bei euch? bei mir findet er keine reciever..
<lembert> Hallo, ich muss nach einer neuen Windows Installation den grub von ubuntu reparieren. Ich hab dazu die chroot Methode von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur probiert und hänge nun bei grub-install /dev/sda3 Dort bekomme ich warnings. Kann mir da jemand kurz helfen? :)
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<lembert> das erste warning wäre ein "filesystem does not support embedding"
<lembert> oder muss ich da eine andere partition angeben und nicht die von ubuntu?
<jokrebel> tuor: Was ist soaar?
<jokrebel> lembert: Wieso grub-install /dev/sda3? 
<jokrebel> ich les da grub-install /dev/sdX (nicht /sdXY)!
<jokrebel> der MBR ist meist die bessere Wahl um den Grub-Bootloader zu installieren.
<lembert> -.- danke, jep das hab ich übersehen
<Scanix> moin
<LupusE> g'morgen
<Scanix> morgen
<dadrc> huhu
<dadrc> wenn du was fragen willst, einfach fragen ;)
<Scanix> warum sind hier so viele afk =D
<dadrc> Hier ist Support, wenn du nur quatschen willst, gibt's #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<Scanix> achso okay danke ^^
<b-38-a-12> hallo
<b-38-a-12> bin mit ubuntu noch nicht ganz vertraut und habe gestern versucht gmail notify zu installieren. auf wiki.ubuntuusers.de steht, dass ich dazu einfach sudo apt-get install gm-notify  eingeben muss um es zu installieren
<b-38-a-12> hat soweit geklappt, das programm ist installiert, allerdings finde ich in der oberen systemleiste leider nicht das applet-symbol
<b-38-a-12> kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?
<b-38-a-12> jemand da?
<netkeeper> benutzt Du Ubuntu mit Unity?
<b-38-a-12> achso, ja sorry. benutze ubuntu-14-04-unity
<b-38-a-12> frisch installiert, also kaum änderungen vorgenommen
<testdr> b-38-a-12: jede Menge, aber ich z.B. nutze kein "notify" für gmail .. von wegen will dauernd nach hause telefonieren oder wie glaubst Du bekommt das applet die Info auf neue mails?
<b-38-a-12> @testdr: meinst also, dass es vom schutz der privatsphäre her keine gute idee ist?
<netkeeper> unity-mail ist dafür bestens geeignet, unterstützt auch andere mail accounts.
<netkeeper> mails erscheinen dann beim briefsymbol oben im unity pannel
<testdr> b-38-a-12: das habe ich so nicht gesagt - das ist deine interpretation - es ging darum "keiner da" weil Du nicht gleich eine Antwort bekommen hast und dass es Leute gibt, die es nicht nutzen ...
<b-38-a-12> @testdr achso, ok
<b-38-a-12> @netkeeper, ich schaus mir gerade an und ich installiere und teste es gleich mal
<b-38-a-12> reicht bei gmail notify einfach "sudo apt-get remove gm-notify --purge"?
<testdr> b-38-a-12: ich nutze z.B. noch evolution und lasse das aber nicht regelmäßig die postfächer pollen -- siehe den hinweis von netkeeper zu unity-mail
<b-38-a-12> um es wieder zu deinstallieren
<netkeeper> sicher sollte gehen
<netkeeper> hab unity-mail mit gmail am laufen, wenn noch Fragen sind
<b-38-a-12> wie ist es eigentlich bei universe programmen, sind die auch open-source?
<b-38-a-12> weil ich hab bei gm-notify (universe) ja nun meine login daten eingetragen
<b-38-a-12> muss ich mir da jetzt gedanken machen? denn im nachhinein scheint mir gm notify suspekt zu sein
<b-38-a-12> auf wiki ubuntu steht, dass es freie software ist, also vermutlich ja
<testdr> b-38-a-12: das sollte eigentlich nur lokal auf deinem Rechner gespeichert werden ... im user-home
<b-38-a-12> achso, meine login daten landen dann nicht irgendwo verschlüsselt auf dem server vom entwickler?
<netkeeper> im Normalfall nicht ;-)
<testdr> b-38-a-12: das kannst du erst ausschließen wenn du die software selbst erstellt hast
<b-38-a-12> hmm ok
<b-38-a-12> ok, unity mail klappt prima
<b-38-a-12> habt ihr vielleicht zeit für weitere fragen meinerseits, damit ich ubuntu etwas besser für mich einrichten kann?
<dadrc> einfach fragen
<b-38-a-12> mich stört an ubuntu unity am meisten die dash auf der linken seite (also die komplette leiste). andere ubuntu desktops mag ich hingegen nicht so sehr wie die restlich unity oberfläche. nun möchte ich die linke unity dash deaktivieren (habe ich bereits getan). mir fehlt aber die möglichkeit shortcuts von programmen in der oberen leiste (dort wo sich bspw. das wlan symbol befindet) abzulegen
<b-38-a-12> so wie man es beispielsweise von windoof oder von linux mint her gewohnt ist
<b-38-a-12> drag & drop eines programmes in die obere leiste funktioniert nicht wie erhofft
<testdr> b-38-a-12: z.B.: (und ähnliche Seiten im wiki) http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/.desktop-Dateien
<kubine> Title: .desktop-Dateien › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<testdr> b-38-a-12: und speziell zu unity: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity
<kubine> Title: Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<b-38-a-12> gibts das auch in kurzform ;) will eigentlich nur firefox links neben dem wlan symbol haben, um es schnell aufrufen zu können ;)
<netkeeper> wobei man auch sagen muss, der Desktop is nicht für Icons da. Da gehören die Fenster hin.
<b-38-a-12> ich will das ja nicht auf den desktop legen, sondern in die obere leiste
<b-38-a-12> so wie bei linux mint, falls jemand weiẞ wie es dort ist
<testdr> b-38-a-12: ich glaube linux-mint nutzt nicht unity als windowmanager/desktop
<b-38-a-12> ja, linux mint benutzt soweit ich weiẞ bspw. cinnamon als desktop
<b-38-a-12> aber ich hab halt das problem, dass ich unity gleichzeitig liebe und hasse
<netkeeper> wenn man ein Programm geöffnet hat kann man es festmachen am panel. dann lässt es sich von dort aus starten
<b-38-a-12> @netkeeper: du meinst mit dem panel die linke leiste oder?
<netkeeper> jep
<b-38-a-12> ich meine aber die leiste:
<b-38-a-12> http://abload.de/image.php?img=5htu9e.png
<kubine> Title: Bild: 5htu9e.png - abload.de (at abload.de)
<b-38-a-12> will firefox links neben dem wlan symbol ablegen
<b-38-a-12> das unity panel (die linke leiste) hasse ich, weshalb ich sie deaktiviert habe und nicht weiter benutzen möchte
<netkeeper> ich find die super
<b-38-a-12> ich hasse sie :P
<b-38-a-12> hab auch schon lubuntu, gnome und xubuntu ausprobiert
<b-38-a-12> xubuntu mag ich neben unity am meisten
<b-38-a-12> möchte aber gerne weiterhin unity benutzen, jedoch ein paar anpassungen machen
<b-38-a-12> also in meinem fall die programme in der oberen leiste ablegen
<netkeeper> die Programme da oben nennt man "indicator applets". davon gibt es schon reichlich
<b-38-a-12> joa, das sind dann bspw. der wlan manager, der mail manager usw
<b-38-a-12> nehm ich mal an
<b-38-a-12> aber ich will eigentlich nur firefox per mausklick aus der oberen leiste abrufen können
<b-38-a-12> drag&drop würde das problem lösen, das haben die entwickler aber out of the box nicht vor gesehen, da es ja das linke panel gibt
<b-38-a-12> frage 3: ich habe versucht die amazon suche komplett abzuschalten. habe dazu folgendes gemacht a) privatsphäreneinstellungen: amazon suche auf "aus" b) auf der seite von fixubuntu das script kopiert, mit chmod +x ausführbar gemacht und dann mit sudo sh script.sh ausgeführt. c) die applikation aus dem panel per mausklick deinstalliert -> FRAGE: reicht das aus um die amazon suche komplett ausgeschaltet zu haben?
<jokrebel> Denke dass a) schon gereicht hat
<jokrebel> b-38-a-12: Und wenn Du Programme über ein Panel am oberen Rand aufrufbar machen willst schau Dir mal LXDE (lubuntu) an.
<jokrebel> muss ich noch weiter zurück lesen?
<b-38-a-12> @jokrebel: habe schon gnome, lubuntu, xubuntu und auch in teilen kubuntu angeschaut. xubuntu ist der bietet den einzigen desktop xfce, welchen ich mag. allerdings mag ich ehrlich gesagt das eye-candy von unity, da mir mein notebook genügend leistung für unity liefert
<b-38-a-12> fixubuntu zeigt aber auch gleichzeitig, dass a) nicht tiefgreifend genug ist um die amazon suche und andere lenses komplett zu deaktivieren
<b-38-a-12> ich frage mich dann halt gleichzetig auch, ob fixubuntu ausreichend ist
<passt_> Ich habe ein seltsames Phänomen mit ACLs beim Zugriff eines Macs auf eine Samba-Freigabe, die von Ubuntu 14.04 gehostet werden.
<passt_> Wenn ein bestimmter User von dem Mac aus Dateien schreibt, ändert oder erstellt, werden die ACL-Rechte ignoriert bzw. gelöscht.
<passt_> Wird die SMB-Freigabe mit einem anderen User gemappt wird, so werden ACLs korrekt vererbt.
<schanz> Guten Tag, ich würde gerne in ubuntu einen anderen Benutzer von diesem Computer meine PlayOnLinux installationen teilen, dazu habe ich bisher die relevanten verzeichnisse über ein "bind" comando den anderen Benuter übertragen
<schanz> nun ist es notwendig den anderen benutzer noch die rechte für die Ordner und Dateien zu geben, kann ich diesen dort irgendwie hinzufügen, ohne mir meine rechte weg zu nehmen?
<schanz> beide benutzer haben andere gruppen, 1001 & 1000
<passt_> Wenn ich von meinem Ubuntu-Notebook die SMB-Freigabe mappe, werden die ACLs immer richtig geerbt, auch wenn ich die Freigabe mit dem problematischen User-Konto mappe.
<testdr> schanz: ein user kann mehreren gruppen angehören, vielleicht darüber mit einer speziellen gruppe lösen
<schanz> gut
<zLouD> Hi
<zLouD> Ich brauche Hilfe mit Yakuake. Es verlangt nach Konsole allerdings ist das bereits installiert
<zLouD> Wie soll ich vorgehen um das Problem zu lösen
<jokrebel> zLouD: was ist das? Must Du vielleicht einfach die Konsole benuten (Terminal?)
<zLouD> jokrebel: Mach ich momentan.
<jokrebel> und dann geht es?
<zLouD> Nein, deshalb bin ich jetzt hier
<dadrc> zLouD, zeig mal die genaue Fehlermeldung
<zLouD> Yakuake was unable to load the Konsole component.
<zLouD> A Konsole installation is required to use Yakuake.
<zLouD> So genau wie yakuake es ausgibt
<zLouD> yakuake(7384)/kdecore (KLibrary) findLibraryInternal: plugins should not have a 'lib' prefix: "libkonsolepart.so"
<zLouD> Und das gefunden
<dadrc> Welche Ubuntuversion?
<Wabuo> Ich möchte den Inhalt von Textdatei A von Textdatei B abziehen, d.h. eine Textdatei C erhalten, wo nur die Differenz beider Dateien enthalten ist. In kurz form C=A-B (A enthält Zeilen von B die raus sollen) geht das irgendwie?
<zLouD> dadrc: kein ubuntu
<dadrc> zLouD, sondern?
<zLouD> archlinux
<dadrc> Hast du mal in #archlinux gefragt? Die können da wahrscheinlich eher helfen :)
<dadrc> Scheint ja ein Problem mit dem Paketmanagement zu sein
<zLouD> Unwahrscheinlich, und ja habe ich
<zLouD> In erster Linie ein Problem mit yakuake
<dadrc> Mit der Yakuake-Version, die für Arch gepackt ist, jo :)
<dadrc> Wabuo, http://stackoverflow.com/a/4780220
<kubine> Title: bash - Deleting lines from one file which are in another file - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<zLouD> dadrc: Nö
<zLouD> dadrc: Ich benutze die git version
<dadrc> Dann sucht Yakuake wahrscheinlich im falschen Pfad nach den benötigten Modulen.
<zLouD> Jo, wo würde yakuake suchen? Das würde mir evtl. helfen
<zLouD> Ich kenn mich mit den KDE Pfaden nicht aus und in der yakuakerc steht nichts
<dadrc> Keine Ahnung. Sowas wird normalerweise auch nicht in einer Config gemacht, sondern zur Compile-Zeit festgelegt
<zLouD> kdebase-konsole /usr/lib/kde4/libkonsolepart.so
<zLouD> Hab was gefunden
<passt_> könnte es sein, dass 'deluser --remove-all-files benutzername' neben dem Benutzerkonto auch _alle_ Dateien im Dateisystem, bei dem dieser User owner war löscht?
<testdr> passt_: ja -- siehe man deluser -- und wenn du nur das home entfernen willst, dazu gibt es --remove-home als option
<passt_> hm, ich habe es schon getan :(
<passt_> der hat mir jetzt auch aus dem backup dateien gelöscht
<passt_> (backup war rsync auf anderes laufwerk)
<testdr> passt_: das war dann aber kein "backup"
<passt_> ja, so gesehen nicht.
<passt_> welche möglichkeiten habe ich die gerade gelöschten datien wiederherzustellen?
<testdr> passt_: wenn rsync, die Kopie, als backup genutzt werden soll, dann muss das immer aus dem laufenden System entfernt werden... --- wiederherstellen, das hängt vom Dateisystem ab, es gibt welche bei denen man die Daten wieder finden kann - verlangt aber fast immer, dass dann von dem Dateisystem eine Kopie gemacht wird mit der man das macht.
<testdr> passt_: wenn Du wieder ein "backup" anlegst, dann mach das in eine Datei (siehe tar compressed) und das kann auf dem gleichen System bleiben
<passt_> ok, ich werde mich dran halten
<KojiroAK> mrkramps~ ich probier mal acpi_backlight=vendor als Boot Option @ Thinkpad E145 helligkeit
<mrkramps> das osd wird vermutlich vom xfce4-power-manager bereitgestellt
<KojiroAK> mrkramps~ hat nix gebracht, jetzt bewirken die Helligkeitstasten gar nichts mehr.
<mrkramps> KojiroAK, kannst du denn die helligkeit mit xbacklight oder xrandr ändern?
<KojiroAK> mrkramps~ mir ist beim booten gerade noch was aufgefallen, dmesg meldet http://pastebin.com/kCebdges
<kubine> Title: egrep thinkpad dmesg - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<mrkramps> tjo, das könnte schonmal einiges erklären =D
<KojiroAK> mrkramps~ mit xrandr geht es.
<mrkramps> KojiroAK, über RandR ist das aber nur softareseitig und keine tatsächliche reduzierung der helligkeit
<KojiroAK> mrkramps~ xbrightness dann wohl auch?
<mrkramps> xbacklight auch, ja
<KojiroAK> mrkramps~ aber das interessante ist ja, dass es meint es hätte "standard brightness control" via ACPI Video driver
<KojiroAK> Es müsste also gehen.
<mrkramps> KojiroAK, ich suche gerade nach dem befehl um das zu aktivieren
<mrkramps> irgendwas wie: options thinkpad_acpi brightness_control=1
<KojiroAK> hmmm, http://fujii.github.io/2014/03/02/thinkpad-edge-e145-backlight-brightness-issue/ <- da meint einer mit radeon müsste es gehen.
<kubine> Title: ThinkPad Edge E145 Backlight Brightness Issue (at fujii.github.io)
<KojiroAK> Mal nochmal probieren fglrx zu deinstallieren, wobei ich fglrx überhaupt erst installiert habe, weil brightness nicht ging.
<KojiroAK> nope, hat nichts gebracht, ausser dass der Nubsi jetzt nicht mehr funktioniert.
<mrkramps> mir fällt da leider auch nichts mehr ein
<KojiroAK> Naja, mal einfach drüber installieren, Stick habe ich ja nach.
<KojiroAK> *noch
<KojiroAK> und /home ist eine separate Partition.
<peterone> moin,   frage bei apt-get upgrade, steht bei mir " 17 nicht aktualisiert" wieso ist das der fall ? kann ich diese trozdem aktualisieren ?
<mrkramps> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<peterone> danke
<KojiroAK> mrkramps~ hab was gefunden (nach Neuinstallation ging es doch nicht) als boot optionen pcie_aspm=force acpi_backlight= vendor hilft bei Helligkeitssteuerung beim Thinkpad E145 (brightness control, solved)
<KojiroAK> erm acpi_backlight=vendor
<mrkramps> ah ok
<honis56> Hallo! Win XP Umsteiger, also Anfänger: Wie kann man Lesezeichen von Firefox direkt in die Menueleiste von Ubuntu 12.04 stellen?
<honis56> honis: Bisher: Firefox aufrufen, warten, Lesezeichen anklicken. Geht das wie in Win XP auch direkt?
<ppq> honis56, erstell einen starter mit dem befehl:   firefox http://example.com
<kubine> Title: Example Domain (at example.com)
<ppq> honis56, falls firefox schon offen ist, öffnet sich dadurch automatisch ein neuer tab
<ppq> was ja vermutlich das gewünschte verhalten ist
<Longbottom> honis56: Hier hat vermutlich keiner Win XP. Wie geht das dort? Meinst du eventuell die Lesezeichen-Symbolleiste, die man mit Rechtsklick auf die Buttons einschalten kann?
<honis56> ppq: Danke für die Antwort. Ich möchte eine bestimmte Website mit nur einem Klick aus dem Ubuntu-Menue starten, nicht eine neue leere Website.
<ppq> honis56, es wird die webseite aufgerufen, die du im starter (an stelle von example.com) angibst
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Startmen%C3%BC#Eigene-Starter-im-Startmenue
<kubine> Title: Unity Startmenü › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps> KojiroAK, ich habe die fehlermeldung mit dem unbekannten brightness interface übrigens auch … aber ohne negative auswirkungen
<honis56> Longbottom: In Win XP habe ich in Firefox eine Website eröffnet und den Link in die Quicklist (Leiste mit Buttons im unteren Bildrand) gezogen. Dort entstand ein neuer Button, auf den ich in Zukunft nur klicken mußte, ohne vorher firefox zu öffnen.
<Longbottom> honis56: So einfach geht es in Ubuntu meines Wissens nicht. Aber du kannst einen Starter erstellen, folge einfach dem Link von ppq.
<honis56> Longbottom: Okay. Danke für den Hinweis, daß es so leicht nicht geht. Versuche gerade das Erstellen eines Starters zu verstehen.
<mrkramps> honis56, ein starter ist eigentlich nur eine textdatei mit fest definiertem inhalt, die in einem bestimmten verzeichnis liegen muss
<honis56> ppq:kubine:Longbottom:mrkramps: Danke für Eure Hilfsangebote. Fühle mich als Anfänger jedoch überfordert. Werde die Sache auf später verschieben, wenn ich mehr Grundlagen habe. Einen schönen Abend.
#ubuntu-de 2014-06-15
<mel|> moin
<mel|> kann mir jemand ein paar tipps geben, wie ich unter 14.04 mein touchpad besser konfigurieren kann?
<mel|>  ich habe auch noch nicht alle standardaktionen verstanden, die ich mit dem touchpad so auslöse
<mel|> ab und an wechsel ich unfreiwillig das programm usw
<jokrebel_> sorry - mit Gesten und Mehrfingernutzung hab ich überhaupt kein Erfahrung. Aber es sind ja noch viele andere hier, die früher oder später Deine Fragen auch lesen werden. Einfach gedulden und ggf. noch ausführlicher werden.
<jokrebel_> mel|: Aber vielleicht hast Du bei "Maus/Touchpad" oder "Zugangshilfen" die Einstellmöglichkeiten die Du suchst. (oder wo zu finden ist, was Du warum versehentlich auslöst)
<jokrebel_> in den Systemeinstellungen
<mel|> leider nicht
<mel|> oder kann ich das irgendwo auf "advanced" umschalten?
<jokrebel_> hm https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#Enabling_True_Multitouch vielleicht?
<kubine> Title: SynapticsTouchpad - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<mel|> ah, der link unten ist interessant, danke
<mel|> das ist wahrscheinlich die unerwünschte geste, die ich meine https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/1264713
<mel|> da ist allerdings kein "#Enabling_True_Multitouch"-anker auf der seite
<dan-cer_> Hi! I want to ask about okular print options
<dan-cer_> In evince I find skaling options and some other useful options, but not in okular.  For getting a 100% size of printed copy of pdf.Is there a plan to integrate this feature? 
<dan-cer_> oh, ich seh gerade, ich kann ja deutsch schreiben hier. 
<dan-cer_> Also: hat okular unsichtbare druckoptionen zum skalieren von pdf? Wie kann ich pdf-Dokumente mit okular mit 0 Vergrößerung (100%) drucken? Mit evince geht das.
<dan-cer_> exit
<jokrebel_> dan-cer_: Sollte das nicht von Haus aus erstmal auf 100% eingestellt sein?
<passt_> moin allerseits.
<dan-cer_> Das weiß ich nicht. Es gibt in ubuntuusers-forum gerade einen thread, wo es mit 100% und okular nicht klappt. deshalb frage ich hier auch. 
<passt_> ich habe unerwünscht Dateien gelöscht, die ich mangels aktuellen Backup nicht wiederherstellen kann. Insofern will ich mir zuerst ein Image der Datenpartition mit 'dd' erstellen.
<jokrebel_> dan-cer_: Das ist gar nicht "Dein" Problem?
<dan-cer_> Doch. Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich eine Zeichnung 1:100 zu drucken und habe dafür extra pdfxchangeviewer über wine installiert.
<testdr> passt_: je nach formatierung gibt es manchmal möglichkeiten per fsck Daten zu restaurieren (z.B. bei einem reiser-filesystem mit rebuild-tree womit auch aus den directorys ausgetragene Daten gefunden werden können)
<mel|> gibts irgendwo ne erklärung der synclient parameter?
<jokrebel_> dan-cer_: Ich brauchte noch kein Windowsprogramm per Wine zu betreiben um ein PDF so auszudrucken wie ich es grad wollte.
<mel|> oh, gefunden
<dan-cer> jokrebel_: Ich schon. 
<ring0> dan-cer, dann machst du etwas verkehrt, das ist definitiv nicht nötig. außerdem, wenn man weiß, dass das vorhanben mit evince funktioniert, wieso nutzt man es dann nicht
<dan-cer> Dass es mit evince geht, wusste ich damals noch nicht.
<dan-cer> Bin halt ein fan von okular, weil es einige wichtige einstellmöglichkeiten hat, und wünsch mir verbesserungen
<ring0> dann frag doch am besten mal die okular jungs, was da los ist bzw. reich ein feature request/bug ein
<dan-cer> Ja. ich war auch irrtümlich in diesen chat gekommen, eigentlich wollte ich zu #okular. Chatten ist noch sehr neu für mich. 
<ring0> ein dokument in originalgröße drucken zu können, ist ja nun wirklich etwas, das jeder dokumentenbetrachter hinbekommen sollte. selbst unter kde
<mel|> wenn ich 2 finger auf mein touchpad lege und mit einem 3. einen doubletap auslöse, bekomme ich eine art "unvollständigen" alt-tab-dialog
<mel|> ist das ein middle-click?
<testdr> mel|: nein, die Finger sind zu schmal .. oder zu breit .. --- ? oder zu fettig?
<mel|> :D
<mel|> ich soll also einmal mit der ganzen hand drauf?
<mel|> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZYKVNT-VWA
<kubine> Title: Homer Simpson - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<passt> Wie kann ich die exakte Partitionsgröße einer Raid1-Partition ermitteln?
<passt> Ergänzung, ich habe auf einem Raid1 nur eine Partition /dev/md0, die nahezu den ganzen Platz ausfüllt. Wie kann ich die exakte Größe von /dev/md0 ermitteln?
<passt> 'cfdisk' und 'df' zeigen mir unterschiedliche Werte an.
<passt> cfdisk -> Größe in MB 2000259,32 = 2048265543,68 KB
<passt> df -> 1922595576 1K-blocks
<jokrebel_> passt: Dass es da bei der Umrechung oft wirren gibt bezüglich k K 1000 1024 ... ist Dir bekannt?
<passt> ja, das weiß ich. Ich vermute, dass cfdisk genauer ist. Kann ich dem Programm aber auch beibringen, dass es die Größe in Bytes anzeigt?
<nagetier> passt, df -B kann man sich mal ansehen
<nagetier> und (c)fdisk kann man das auch segen
<nagetier> *sagen
<nagetier> jedenfalls passt das bei dir so alles nicht? ;)
<passt> df -BM = 1877535M
<passt> df -BMB = 1968738MB
<passt> Laut http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dd#Suffixe-fuer-BYTES ist MB=1000*1000 Bytes und M=1024*1024 Bytes. Ich hätte ja eher umgekehrt gedacht.
<kubine> Title: dd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> "SIZE may be (or may be an integer optionally followed by) one of following: kB 1000, K 1024, MB 1,000,000, M 1,048,576, and so on for G, T, P, E, Z, Y. "
<nagetier> aus 'man df'
<passt> Ja, ist das selbe.
<passt> Allerdings zeigt mir cfdisk = Größe in MB  2000259,32
<Omnibus> hallo
<bekks> Dann schildere es doch mal. Sonntg ist
<bekks> Dann schildere es doch mal. Sonntag ist kein schöner Tag zum Raten. :)
<bekks> Geez, was scrolled denn hier auf einmal so? *rund 2000 Zeilen*
<Yoona-939> Hallo! :) Gibt es unter Ubuntu 14.04 eine Möglichkeit, die Tastenkombination für die ttys zu ändern?
<bekks> Hmm, wenn du ctrl-alt-fx meinst, dann nicht, nein.
<Yoona-939> Schade... Danke für die Information :) 
<testdr> bekks: die möglichkeit strg-alt-fx zu ändern gibt es schon - "einfach" x11 selbst aus den sourcen bauen, aber so wie er fragte hätte ich das auch nicht vorgeschlagen ..
<bekks> testdr: ack :9
<bekks> :)
<jokrebel> byobu zeigt mir mit nem gelb/schwarzen {!} einen Absturz an. Hab den nun per GUI-Login bearbeitet/beendet aber das Symbol bleibt hartnäckig in der Statusleiste (auch nach F5 und Terminal schließen und neu starten). 
<bekks> Wegklicken? :)
<jokrebel> bekks: Das ist ein Terminal, da is nix mit "klicken"...
<jokrebel> bekks: Habs trotzdem versucht <g> keine Änderung 
<bekks> pkill :)
<jokrebel> bekks: Naja, den Prozess killen ist da schon etwas hart, oder? Außerdem weis ich nichtmal welcher das ist.
<bekks> pkill -15 "*byobu" :)
<jokrebel> bekks: Naja, aber dann sind ja auch alle darin laufenden Sachen abgeschossen...
<jokrebel> ...mal von der Brutalität des Befehls abgesehn.
<bekks> pkill -9 wäre brutal :) Und Dinge, die in einem Screen laufen, leben halt weiter :)
<jokrebel> auch bei tmux dahinte
<jokrebel> +r
<jokrebel> und wo ist da der unerschied zu "byobu per klick auf das rote x" zu beenden?
<jokrebel> aber ich test es jetz einfach mal kurz
<passt> wie kann ich mit parted die Sektorgröße einer Festplatte ändern?
<bekks> passt: Das kann man technisch nicht. as genau hast du vor?
<Loetmichel> ... ausser sie hat einen jumper um nach "aussen" 512 bytes zu simulieren wenn sie intern 4k benutzt
<Loetmichel> ansonsten gebe ich bekks recht
<bekks> Auch dann kann man den Jumper nicht mit parted verändern ;)
<Loetmichel> ach mit parted
<Loetmichel> jo, da geth das nciht
<Loetmichel> <- brille putzt
<passt> ich will eine partition klonen. dazu muss die zielpartition die identische Größe wie die quellpartition haben.
<Loetmichel> passt: oder  größer sein
<jokrebel> bekks: Auch pkill hat das Apport-Symbol nicht beseitigt. 
<bekks> passt: Dann klone die Partitionstabelle doch einfach. 
<passt> argh, größer reicht? Dann nehme ich einfach den ganzen Platz ;)
<passt> Ich möchte das ganze mit 'dd' machen. Wenn dd fertig ist, muss ich anschließend die Zielpartition irgendwie anpassen? Wird der Rest dann als unpartitionierter Bereich angezeigt?
<bekks> Definiere "es".
<jokrebel> ja
<bekks> Was genau willst du wie mit welchem dd BEfehl tun?
<bekks> Denn die Antwort ist "nein".
<bekks> Wennn Du die Partitionstabelle klonst, wirst du den "zusätzlichen" Platz gar nicht sehen.
<passt> Wie klone ich denn die Partitionstabelle? Die Quellpartition ist eine Partition /dev/md0 auf einem Software-Raid.
<bekks> Was hat du _wirklich_ vor?
<bekks> Was möchtest Du am Ende _wirklich_ getan haben?
<passt> Da ich Daten gelöscht habe, die ich in keinem Backup habe, möchte ein Image der Datenpartition auf eine externe Festplatte machen. Mit dem Image möchte ich dann eine Datenwiederherstellung versuchen.
<passt> Die Datenpartition ist bereits auf read only geschaltet.
<bekks> Wie hast du DAS denn geschafft, ohne spezielle HW?
<bekks> Erzähl bitte mal die ganze Geschichte, und erzähl uns auch, was du bisher alles getan hast.
<bekks> Um welches Ubuntu handelt es sich denn, das mal vorweg?
<passt> vorab Ubuntu 14.04
<passt> Ich habe leider Dateien von der Datenpartition, die auf einem Software-Raid sitzt, gelöscht.
<passt> Damit nichts weiter verloren geht, habe ich die Partition ini
<passt> ...habe ich die Partition als read-only gemountet bzw. so in die fstab eingetragen.
<bekks> Und welches Dateisystem ist das?
<passt> ext4
<bekks> Dann klone doch das Dateisystem als Image, anstatt die Partition.
<passt> Ist es nicht aufwändiger und  evtl langsamer das Image später als Datenpartition zum Testen wieder einzubinden?
<bekks> Nö.
<passt> Dann werde ich das wohl so machen. In eine Datei zu dd'en ohne sich ums Partitionierung zu kümmern, ist natürlich viel einfacher :)
<bekks> Wenn man die richtigen dd-Parameter benutzt, dann ja.
<passt> naja, das sollte doch so in etwa lauten: 'dd if=/dev/md0 of=/meinmountpunkt/image.datei bs=2M'
<passt> richtig?
<bekks> Liegen die mdX-Teile des Raids auf denselben Platten wie das Zieldateisystem?
<passt> Nein, das Ziel ist eine USB30-Platte
<bekks> Dann würde ich mbuffer statt dd benutzen
<passt> weil schneller?
<bekks> Weil asynchroner IO. :)
<passt> werde ich mir mal anschauen.
<passt> Danke für die Hilfe soweit.
<passt> Da die Quellpartition 2TB groß ist. Ist es nicht sinnvoll, dass Zielimage in einzelne Dateien aufzuteilen?
<bekks> Wenn Du dann bei der Datenrettung damit klarkommst... - was ich für unwahrscheinlich halte.
<superhonk> Guten Abend; wie kann man sich die Ausgaben, die während des Boot-Vorgangs erscheinen ansehen? /var/log/boot liefert: Nothing has been logged yet
<bekks> Schau Dir zuerst mal dmesg an
<superhonk> Danke, getestet aber es scheint nicht genau das zu sein, das beim Bootvorgang erscheint. Beim Bootvorgang werden mir Zeilen gezeigt, welche mit [OK] oder [fail] enden. Und genau das würde ich mir gerne in Ruhe durchlesen.
<testdr> superhonk: schau mal in /var/log/boot.log
<superhonk> testdr: Danke, genau in dieser Sekunde bin ich im Netz auch drauf gestoßen. Danke nochmal.
<testdr> superhonk: ich schaue nebenbei fussball ... da geht das nicht so schnell .. aber allgemein gilt, dass bei linux fast alles in den logs steht und nicht versteckt wird
<LeNerd> hallo leute
<LeNerd> hab ein riesen problem kann mir vllt jmd nen tipp geben
<bekks> Das kommt auf das Problem an.
<LeNerd> wenn ich mein desktop capture und das ganze mit audio tue rauscht die aufnahme extrem obwohl ich ja nur den systemsound recorde 
<LeNerd> hat jmd ne idee=
<LeNerd> also alles unter ubuntu
<bekks> Hast Du alle anderen Aufnahmequellen ausgemacht? Und welches Ubuntu hast du genau?
<testdr> LeNerd: erst kontrolliere ob der Effekt nicht auch auftritt, wenn Du nur Audio aufnimmst ..
<LeNerd> ok wait pls
<LeNerd> wo sehe ich nach welche version ich glaube 13.20 
<LeNerd> 13.10
<LeNerd> aber will nochmal nachkontrollieren
<LeNerd> nehm gleich ton auf ohne vid
<bekks> Kannst Du die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a" und "uname -a" in einen Pastebin packen bitte?
<LeNerd> was isn pastebin
<testdr> LeNerd: es könnte das Eigenrauschen vom Verstärker sein, wenn die Empfindlichkeit zu hoch eingestellt ist --siehe Mixer-Einstellung zum Mikro
<LeNerd> ^^
<bekks> !pastebin > LeNerd 
<kubine> LeNerd: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<xubuntu525> blub
<LeNerd> verstörker mikro is doch egal wenn ich sm mikro zutunystemsound recorde was hat das nmit
<LeNerd> ok tastatur stirbt xD
<bekks> Das hat sehr viel damit zu tun.
<LeNerd> ich versuch mal das mit dem pastebin
<testdr> LeNerd: das gilt auch für die allgemeine Einstellung der Aufnahmestärke -- da werkelt fast immer auch noch ein Verstärkerchip
<xubuntu525> was zum geier ist das hier?
<bekks> xubuntu525: Der deutschsprachige Supportkanal für Ubuntu im Freenode-IRC-Netzwerk.
<xubuntu525> enschen, also
<bekks> Was ist/sind "enschen"?
<LeNerd> also ich bin seit einer woche auf ubuntu unterwegs alles hat sorglos geklappt und wart mehr als positiv überrascht is bisher das erste problem das ich habe naja bis aud pakete selbst installieren das is manchmal noch etwas fördernd xD
<xubuntu525> und nun muss ich den link NOTIEREN wenn mich euer kluggescheisse in zukunft interessiert?
<xubuntu525> stupidedia.org <-- enschen
<bekks> xubuntu525: Du musst gar nichts notieren und darfst den Channel auch wieder verlassen. 
<LeNerd> paste:419147:Help
<bekks> LeNerd: Wir brauchen die URL :)
<LeNerd> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419147/
<LeNerd> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419152/
<kubine> Title: Help2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<LeNerd> ewicht das
<LeNerd> reicht das
<bekks> Ja, super, das reicht völlig.
<LeNerd> und was jetzt laptop in tonne treten xD
<bekks> Sind die anderen Aufnahmequellen ausgeschaltet? Wie steht es mit der Empfindlichkeit des Verstärkers?
<LeNerd> wo prüfe ich dgenauas 
<bekks> In den Mixereinstellungen.
<LeNerd> also wenn ich mit headset und audacity aufnehme enfern ich das leichte rauchen und alles passt aber wenn ich screen capture is der ton leise und das rauchen lauter
<LeNerd> also untern pavucontrol sieht alles gut aus
<bekks> D.h.?
<LeNerd> ahhhh
<LeNerd> ich hab die werte auf basis gestellt und hab das rauchen weg 
<LeNerd> hab nur angs das jetzt alles extrem leise is
<LeNerd> muss ich mal austesten
<testdr> LeNerd: also waren die Regler zu hoch?
<bekks> testdr: "Ja"
<LeNerd> die waren alle von grund aus ganz oben xD
<LeNerd> hatte da nie was umgestellt 
<bekks> Man kann eine Aufnahme nachträglicchc auch normalisieren, von daher sollte man mit "Angst" besser zum Arzt gehen.
<testdr> LeNerd: das war meine Vermutung, da ich den Effekt auch kenne --- die Linux-Anpassung hat oft keine richtige obere Grenze, weil das für jeden Chipsatz etwas anders ist ..
<LeNerd> ja aber immer alles nachträglicvh machen is auch nicht die lösung
<LeNerd> trotzdem danke euch
<bekks> Bisher hast du Angst vor etwas, was du nicht mal ausgetestet hast.
<LeNerd> das jmd sonntag abend user supportet und das 4free is schon fast unglaublich
<LeNerd> nochmals danke
<bekks> Gerne :)
<LeNerd> ich hätte noich ne kleine frage aus interesse
<LeNerd> wenn ich headphones einstecke und wieder austecke hab ich erst nach relog wieder ton
<LeNerd> is das normal
<LeNerd> xS
<bekks> Definiere "richtig Ton".
<testdr> LeNerd: eigenlich nicht, zumindest bei älteren Ubuntu-Versionen ist der Effekt bei mir nie aufgetreten -- könnte aber auch von der Hardware abhängen..
<LeNerd_> ok naja stört mich nicht weiter
<testdr> LeNerd: die richtige Aufnahmeverstärkung ist ein altes Problem - das gab es schon bei der Aufnahme auf tapes/Bänder/Kassetenrecorder -- vielleicht könnte es Dir von daher bekannt sein - entweder man will die original Dynamik oder passt die Aufnahme an die Aufnahmebandbreite an und verliert dann einiges der Dynamik der Quelle
<LeNerd_> ok
<LeNerd_> naja jetzt ius die aufnahme extrem leise 
<LeNerd_> also geht wohl nichts ohne nachbearbeitung
<Negoushima> mit dem headset mikrofon aufnehmen?
<LeNerd_> ne das klappt ohne probleme
<testdr> LeNerd_: was nimmst Du denn wie auf?
<LeNerd_> screencapture
<testdr> LeNerd_: der "screen" spielt aber keinen Ton ab!
<Negoushima> xD
<LeNerd_> wenn was drauf läuft schon
<LeNerd_> also en ggame oder änliches
<Negoushima> du meinst systemsound
<LeNerd_> ja habe ich doch am anfang erwähnt
<testdr> LeNerd_: es gibt nicht "oder ähnliches" - wenn ich z.B. ein recording von einem shooter-game mache dann habe ich kein Rauschen ..
<LeNerd_> ich habe das rauschen bereits wenn ich ne systemwave testdatei erstelle
<Negoushima> bin erst seit ein paar minuten on und habe nur die hälfte mitbekommen
<testdr> LeNerd_: die Systemklänge haben oft nur 8bit ..
<LeNerd_> arecord -f dat -r 60000 -D hw:0,0 -d 5 test.wav
<LeNerd_> das hab ich auf ner seite aufgeschnappt
<LeNerd_> und diese datei rauscht bereits
<xubuntu885> aalso: im hintergrund wird gerade XUBUNTU installiert..aus langeweile klickte ich auf dem letzten reiter den link zu diesem chat an..vorhin hiess ich xubuntu525..der freundliche herr bekks sagte mir, dass ich den chat verlassen darf und dann: SCHMIERTE DIE KOMPLETTE INSTALLATION AB! wollte eigentich bloss wissen, wie ich den chat betreten kann, OHNE mir den ewig langen link zu notieren! gestern hätte mir hier evtl, einer helfe
<xubuntu885> und falls es unmöglich ist, habt ihr ne optimierungshilfe, ihr superschlauenknastbrüder
<xubuntu885> grüße vom matrixdiktator *.*
<LeNerd_> und vorhin bin ich dann mit hilfe von ausführen -> pavu control unter eingabegeräte port= analoge eingabe die werte bzw leiste auf basis gestellt 
<LeNerd_> ergebnis rauschen is weg dafür aber die aufnahme auch exxxxtreeeem leise xD
<robert1> xubuntu885, hallo, für diesen, oder jeden anderen irc-channel den du betreten möchtest, gibt es irc-clients oder einen web-client
<Negoushima> ist die samplingrate nicht ein wenig hoch? ich weiß nicht was für eine soundkarte du hast aber ich denke mal 48000 Hz sollten vollkommen ausreichen
<LeNerd_> hab audf 48000 hz eingestellt
<LeNerd_> rauscht dennoch
<LeNerd_> kann ich das nicht irgendwie anders boosten
<LeNerd_> also ich kann mit kdenlive trennen mit audacity normalisieren und dannach wieder mit kdenlive zusammenfügen
<LeNerd_> ähhh ich meinte avidemux statt kdenlive sry
<Negoushima> klingt doch nach einem plan?
<LeNerd_> ja versuchs grad
<LeNerd_> muss ich bei audacity lame installieren
<LeNerd_> der will meine mp3 nicht
<Negoushima> nimm doch ogg
<Negoushima> nimmt youtube auch
<LeNerd_> ok
<LeNerd_> ok nach dem normalisieren is das rauschen wieder drauf sprich es wird einfach nur leiser mit dem pegel
<Negoushima> ja das ist klar
<LeNerd_> als ob ne art grundrauschen da is
<Negoushima> schlecht abgeschirmte soundkarte?
<Negoushima> billig mainboard?
<LeNerd_> wohl eher chip
<LeNerd_> bin am laptop
<LeNerd_> also systemsound 
<LeNerd_> aber wieso hab ich das problem mit headset aufnahme nicht
<Negoushima> usb headset?
<LeNerd_> nein 
<LeNerd_> normales
<Negoushima> na ja die elektret mikrofone sind jetzt nicht die qualitative wucht, da sollte auch ein rauschen dabei sein
<robert1> LeNerd_, hi, probier mal die aufnahme ohne angeschlossenes laptop-netzteil
<LeNerd_> ok probieren kann ja nicht schaden
<Negoushima> und achte mal drauf ob neben den rauschen auch   leises fiepen zu hören ist im hintergrund
<LeNerd_> kann ich nicht die testdatei irgendwo hochladen
<LeNerd_> also ob ichs absteck ändert nichts
<Negoushima> abload hat da doch ein neuen dienst
<Negoushima> filehorst oder so
<LeNerd_> http://www.file-upload.net/download-9067467/test.wav.html
<kubine> Title: File-Upload.net - test.wav (at www.file-upload.net)
<testdr> LeNerd_: hast Du während der Aufnahme pavucontrol laufen um die Aufnahmequelle in der Lautstärke Dir Anzeigen zu lassen (es gibt auch recordingstools die das machen)
<LeNerd_> das is meine testdatei die ich mit dem einen befehl ausm inet erstellt hab
<LeNerd_> ja habs nebenher auf warum
<testdr> LeNerd_: und? bei der Aufnahme geht der Pegel dann zu hoch?
<LeNerd_> ja wenn ton kommt aber des rauschen is konstand da schon vor der aufnahme
<testdr> LeNerd_: bzw. hast Du einen schwankenden Pegel selbst wenn kaum eine Lautstärke vorhanden ist
<LeNerd_> ich hatte denn pegel auf basis dann wars weg aber der ton viel zu extem leise
<LeNerd_> alle süber basis schwankt sichtbar
<Negoushima> das ist ein schöner foley sound für regen
<LeNerd_> xD
<LeNerd_> menno hab mich jetzt so schön in ubuntu eingelebt will nichtmehr zu windoof greifen
<testdr> LeNerd_: kontorlliere!!! Du kannst sowohl den Pegel der abspielende Quelle einstellen als auch die Verstärkung der aufzunehmenden Quelle und das ist nicht identisch ... d.h. wenn die Abspielquelle zu leise ist und Du versuchst das durch Verstärkung der Aufnahme wett zu machen .. das geht nicht
<testdr> LeNerd_: d.h. das geht nur in einem begrenztem Rahmen ...
<LeNerd_> der pegel bewegt sich nur bei eingabegerät nirgends anders
<LeNerd_> internes audio analog stereo
<LeNerd_> analoge eingabe
<testdr> LeNerd_: das ist nicht trivial -- ich hab meine alte Schallplattensammlung aufgenommen und es geht schon ---- kontrolliere in pavucontrol die Verstärkung der Wiedergabe ... und! von der Aufnahme -- das sind !2 verschiedene Reiter
<LeNerd_> ja und was willst da wissen
<LeNerd_> aufnahme ist im moment nicht aktiv und bei wiedergabe is alles ruhig
<testdr> LeNerd_: pavucontrol hat die Reiter: Wiedergabe, Aufnahme, Ausgabegeräte u.s.w. --- 
<testdr> LeNerd_: findest Du das witzig? Bei Aufnahmetests sollte eine Aufnahmequelle dauernd laufen .. und dann sieht man auch die Pegel auf der Wiedergabeseite in pavucontrol
<LeNerd_> alle auf 100% keine ausschläge auser bei eingabegeräte sag ich doch
<LeNerd_> die testwave habe ich damit erstellt: arecord -f dat -r 60000 -D hw:0,0 -d 5 test.wav
<Negoushima> die samplingrate ...
<Negoushima> 48000
<testdr> LeNerd_: das klingt sehr danach als wenn Du selbst durch die Einstellung eine Eingabequelle zum Rauschen bringst .. -- ich betone noch mal, das ist nicht trivial! Und dein arecord Beispiel ist murks .. stell eine Eingabequelle ein und mach das mal ohne die Deviceangabe hw:0,0
<LeNerd_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/269920/too-much-noise-while-recording-on-12-10
<kubine> Title: sound - Too much noise while recording on 12.10 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<LeNerd_> hab mich nur daran gehalten als ich nach einer lösung für das problem gesucht habe
<LeNerd_> blick langsam nimmer durch
<Negoushima> kommt keine meldung in der konsole wenn du versuchst eine wave mit -r  60000 aufzunehmen?
<LeNerd_> ne klappt
<Negoushima> o.O
<Negoushima> okay
<LeNerd_> also hab jetzt ne aufnahme laufen uns siehe da pegel schlägt aus auch wenn ich den reiter ganz runter ziehe
<LeNerd_> jetzt bin ich genau so weit wie vorher
<LeNerd_> wiedergabe ausgabe ruhig
<LeNerd_> eingabe aufnahme schlägt aus
<LeNerd_> das ausschlagen wird nur reduziertwenn ich den reiter bei eingabe unter oder maximal auf basis stelle
<LeNerd_> dadurch wird meine aufnahme aber mega leise bis nicht hörbar
<Negoushima> es bringt auch nichts wenn du den aufnahme pegel runterschraubst
<LeNerd_> nope
<LeNerd_> auf 0%
<testdr> LeNerd_: und wie sehen die Ausschläge bei Deiner Wiedergabe aus? Auf der Wiedergabe-Seite 
<LeNerd_> schlägt dennoch aus
<LeNerd_> sind keine vorhanden
<testdr> LeNerd_: dann hast Du doch gar keine Wiedergabe zur Aufnahme..
<LeNerd_> also der in aufnahme schlägt trotz 0% aus
<testdr> LeNerd_: nochmal: was nimmst Du überhaupt auf? LineIn .. eine Wiedergabe, die der Computer abspielt oder den Mikrofoneingang ... mixt Du verschiedene Eingaben.. u.s.w.
<LeNerd_> wiedergabe schlägt nicht aus zeigt mir aber nur den alsa an
<bekks> 17Wenn die _Wiedergabe_ nicht ausschlägt, ist da nichts zum Aufnehmen ausser Rauschen...
<LeNerd_> ich möchte das aufnehmen was aus meinen lautsprechern kommt
<testdr> LeNerd_: selektiere im pavucontrol bei den Eingabegeräten den MOnitor ...
<bekks> Wenn die _Wiedergabe_ nicht ausschlägt, ist da nichts zum Aufnehmen ausser Rauschen...
<LeNerd_> also eine wiedergabe die der computer abspielt
<LeNerd_> da ist auch kein ton alles ruhig die aunhame läuft und dennoch das rauschen
<testdr> LeNerd_: weißt Du wofür der Monitor bei pulse genutzt wird?
<LeNerd_> nope
<LeNerd_> ich will doch nur wissen wo dieses rauschen herkommt udn wie ich es los werde
<testdr> LeNerd_: tja, --- entweder Du versuchst es zu lernen oder gibst auf -- pavucontrol -> Eingabegeräte und alle Eingaben anzeigen und dann den Monitor selektieren als Eingabe und nicht den default das Mikrofon
<LeNerd_> hab ich doch
<LeNerd_> zeigt mir an
<LeNerd_> nicht mikrofon sondern lautsprecher
<testdr> LeNerd_: nein -- hättest du es dann würdest Du mit dem Monitor das aufnehmen was diene Lautspreicher abspielen
<LeNerd_> und dann wäre ich in der lage das rauschen abzustellen?
<LeNerd_> da gibts doch so ne fernbedienungsprogram
<bekks> lirc
<LeNerd_> nene
<bekks> Sondern?
<LeNerd_> das man nen pc von nem anderen pc aus steuern kann
<bekks> ss
<bekks> ssh
<testdr> LeNerd_: 1. lass Musik abspielen, z.B. im browser ein langes youtube-video -- 2. kontrolliere in den pavucontrol Fenstern die Quelle und die Eingaben
<LeNerd_> hat kollege ma mit mir gemacht um mir seine cool edit setups zu zeigen wie der die abmischt etc war aber unter windows
<LeNerd_> ok mache ich
<LeNerd_> also ohne aufnahme nur wiedergabe des videos
<testdr> LeNerd_: dann kontrolliere unter pavucontrol->Wiedergabe die Ausschläge und regele die da hoch
<LeNerd_> die sind einwandfrei unter wiedergabe
<testdr> LeNerd_: dann unter pavucontrol -> Eingabegeräte wähle den Monitor (Haken machen) und kontrolliere dessen Ausschläge .. lassen sich auch hochregulieren
<testdr> LeNerd_: dann starte in einer console/terminal die Aufname "arecord -f cd -t wav mytest.wav" ..und in pavucontrol -> Aufnahme muss das auch angezeigt werden
<LeNerd_> kann sie hochregulieren aber ausschläge gehen nicht ganz hoch qwie bei wiedergabe
<LeNerd_> werden nur etwas srtärker
<testdr> LeNerd_: das ist das was ich meinte, dass da mehrere Stellen zum Einstellen sind .. 
<LeNerd_> ok
<LeNerd_> ok aufnahme läuft
<LeNerd_> was nun
<testdr> LeNerd_: und Du siehst da dann auch die Aufnahmepegel und kannst jetzt direkt auf den beiden anderen Seiten die Quell/Aufnahmeverstärkung ändern .. und später beim Abspielen wirst Du dann das auch bemerken, dass das nicht egal ist
<LeNerd_> läuft alles sauber ausser bei aufnahme und eingabe der zittert irgendwie 
<LeNerd_> wie beende ich die aufnahme
<testdr> LeNerd_: wenn du ein youtube mit Musik aufnimmst, dann sollte das in der Lautstärke "zittern"
<testdr> LeNerd_: mit strg-c
<LeNerd_> boah klingt das pervers
<LeNerd_> irgendwas stimmt da nicht
<LeNerd_> die stimme vom video is leiser kaum zu erkennen und das rauschen is sehr laut
<LeNerd_> ich erinner mich gerade das anfangs die aufnahme mit dem headset auch problematiusch war bis ich den extra mixer gefunden hatte wo ich die aufnahmelautstärke runterfahren konnte weils über audacity nicht ging
<LeNerd_> aber da wars weil alles übertönt hat hier is alles leise nur das rauschen laut
<testdr> LeNerd_: hast Du irgendwo die Eingaben gemixt?
<LeNerd_> meinst du duplex
<testdr> LeNerd_: beim Mikro klingt das aber danach, dass der Vorverstärker fürs Mikro aktiv ist ..
<LeNerd_> ansonsten nein
<LeNerd_> ja genau is beim mikro auch so den hab ich dann runter gedreht und alles war gut
<LeNerd_> da entferne ich das rauschen einfach mit audacity weil stimme ja laut genug is aber hier is alles so leise
<LeNerd_> den verstärker zeigts mir nur an wenn ich das einstecke???
<LeNerd_> oder kann der auch aktiv sein wenns den garnicht anzeigt
<LeNerd_> bin mit meinem latein am ende
<testdr> LeNerd_: das hängt von der Hardware ab -- alsamixer kann so was anzeigen, da sieht man auch ob die Hardware mehrer capture-kanäle hat und ob z.B. dein Mikroeingang aktiviert ist und z.B. von dort das Rauschen kommt --- 
<LeNerd_> kann ich nicht das mic anstecvken dann den regler komplett runter und niochmal versuchen
<testdr> LeNerd_: eigentlich nicht - dazu gibt es ja die Option so einen Eingang auszuschalten und das ist was anderes als nur die Lautstärke runter zu regeln -- nennt sich meistens "muten"
<testdr> LeNerd_: was hast Du denn für einen Soundchip? Soundkarte? Mainboardchipsatz, welcher?
<LeNerd_> puhhh da frägst mich was
<testdr> LeNerd_: lspci .. und in der Ausgabe das Audio device
<mrkramps> LeNerd_, lspci | grep Audio
<LeNerd_> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<mrkramps> LeNerd_, was genau ist denn das problem? bin erst nach der eigentlich frage im channel aufgeschlagen
<LeNerd_> das ich dauerhaft ein rauschen in meinen screencaptures auf der audiospur hab und der eig ton sehr leise ist
<mrkramps> LeNerd_, also probleme mit der mikrofonaufnahme?
<LeNerd_> ne
<LeNerd_> systemsound
<mrkramps> also insgesamt ist die aufnahme zu leise?
<testdr> mrkramps: er hat dann (auf meinen Tip) eine Aufnahme von einem laufenden youtube clip gemacht und gemeint das klinge "pervers"
<mrkramps> "klingt pervers" ist keine fehlerbeschreibung
<testdr> mrkramps: also keine Ahnung ob total übersteuert .. oder was --- von Einstreuung bei mainboard-chipsätzen hab ich schon lange nichts mehr gehört - deshalb tippe ich auf eine zugemixte Quelle die übersteuert wird und er findet die nicht in den pavucontrol -Einstellungen
<LeNerd_> die fehlerbeschreibung is lautes rauschen und eigentlicher saound leise im hintergrund
<LeNerd_> besser?
<mrkramps> LeNerd_, mic hast du ganz aus?
<LeNerd_> mic zeigts mir nur an wenn ichs einstecke
<mrkramps> deswegen ja alsamixer
<testdr> ich glaube bei der Bedienung vom alsamixer flippt er aus ... ;-(
<LeNerd_> ???
<mrkramps> !alsamixer > LeNerd_ 
<kubine> LeNerd_: Informationen zu Alsamixer finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alsamixer
<LeNerd_> oh oh
<mrkramps> ist halt wichtig zu wissen, dass pulseaudio als soundserver auf der alsa soundarchitektur aufbaut
<testdr> den alsamixer mag ich eigentlich sehr ... den hab ich schon benutzt, da hatte ich noch kein X11 ...
<mrkramps> aber unabhängig davon sind aufnahmeprobleme unter linux mit deinen symptomen nicht ungewöhnlich
<LeNerd_> ja hab im inet paar anleitungen durch aber nix hat geholfen dewegen bin ich am ende hier angekommen
<mrkramps> LeNerd_, ich habe leider auch nicht mehr zu bieten als eben diese anleitungen
<LeNerd_> also befasse ich mich die tage mit dem alsa mixer
<testdr> LeNerd_: es könnte sein, dass Du deine externen Lautsprecher laut eingestellt hast und die Quelle(der Computer leise ist) - dann versuchst Du bei der Aufnahme diese zu lese Quelle zu verstärken und das geht nur in begrenztem Umfang und das Eigenrauschen der Verstärkerchips kommt durch
<LeNerd_> sieht garnicht so schlimm aus
<LeNerd_> also mic is auf jedenfall mute
<LeNerd_> aber mic boost is auf 100
<LeNerd_> ich denke das is das prob
<testdr> LeNerd: das ist der Schalter mit dem Mirkofonverstärker - es gibt mikrofone, die brauchen das
<LeNerd_> wie mute ich den
<testdr> LeNerd_: gar nicht - der boost wird ausgeschaltet
<LeNerd_> automatisch?
<testdr> LeNerd_: nein -- im alsamixer mit den Pfeiltasten drauf und dann .. die Anleitung lesen -- mein soundchip hat keinen boost, deshalb kann ich das nicht direkt kontrollieren und die alte soundblaster-karte baue ich jetzt nicht ein ...
<LeNerd_> ne kein ding ihr habt mir schon weit geholfen
<LeNerd_> wenigstens hab ich jetzt nen anhaltspunkt an dem ich nagen kann
<LeNerd_> ich hasse es nur keinerlei ahnung zu haben wie was und woran
<testdr> LeNerd_: es könnte die M-Taste sein .. wenn die  Stelle mit der boost-Anzeige gewählt ist .. oder auch die Leertaste ...
<LeNerd_> reicht es nicht drauf zu gehen und auf null zu stellen
<testdr> LeNerd_: was passiert den bei der M-Taste wenn der Eintrag ausgewählt ist?
<LeNerd_> nix
<LeNerd_> PCM regler is wave sound oder
<LeNerd_> es hat geklappt
<LeNerd_> jetzt noch die aufnahme testen
<LeNerd_> aber der pegel is jetzt ruhig
<testdr> LeNerd_: ich hab noch eine usb-soundkarte -- die hat auch einen boost, nur müsste ich die erst mal .. wieder finden ..
<LeNerd_> puhhh ich gebs auf
<LeNerd_> jetzt is die aufnahme noch leiser und das rauschen immernoch da
<LeNerd_> ich hau gleich alle regler runter 
<mrkramps> LeNerd_, hast du Mic bei Capture oder bei Playback runtergedreht?
<LeNerd_> wo steht das beim alsa mixer
<mrkramps> View: F3: Playback F4: Capture F5: All
<mrkramps> F3 - F5 entspricht dabei den gleichnamigen tasten
<LeNerd_> f3 wiedergabe bin ich im moment
<mrkramps> dann schau doch mal was dir bei F4 angezeigt wird
<LeNerd_> mic mic boost und digital
<LeNerd_> was is digital
<LeNerd_> und capture
<testdr> LeNerd_: capture = fangen .. das was an Sound "gefangen" zur Aufnahme bereit gestellt wird .. und wenn es mehrere capture gibt, dann können die gemixt werden
<LeNerd_> ne nur einer
<testdr> LeNerd_: das hängt von der Hardware ab .. meine hat z.B. 2x capture und 2xmic und digital (=wohl der digital-Eingag) .. und manche haben noch mehr Eingänge .. so wie manche für surround mehrere Ausgänge haben
<LeNerd_> ich hab alles nur einmal
<testdr> LeNerd_: ahh .. ich habe da doch einen Boost, aber der geht in 3 Stufen mit den Pfeiltasten hoch/runter
<LeNerd_> ausser micboos hab ich bei wiedergabe und aufnahme
<testdr> LeNerd_:  hast du denn im alsamixer eine Anzeige bei den Aufnahmegeräten in der Farbe ROT mit AUFNAHME?
<LeNerd_> ja
<testdr> LeNerd_: dann gehe da hin und drücke die Leertaste, damit die Aufnahme da abgeschaltet wird
<LeNerd_> ok 
<LeNerd_> jetzt sind weisse striche
<LeNerd_> jetzt kann ich bei eingabe nix merh verstellen
<testdr> LeNerd_: wenn Du jetzt eine Aufnahme machst "arecord -f cd -t wav mytest.wav" .. ist dann kein rauchen da?
<LeNerd_> wait
<testdr> LeNerd: da ich keine Zeitangabe gemacht habe ---- die Aufnahme wieder nach kurzer Zeit, so lange du willst - mit strg-c abbrechen
<LeNerd_> ne kein rauschen
<LeNerd_> aber auch kein ton
<testdr> LeNerd_: jetzt spielst du ein z.B. ein youtube-video ab .. oder läuft noch musik bei dir?
<LeNerd_> youtube video
<LeNerd_> kommt aber nix aufnahme ganz still
<testdr> LeNerd_: ok - .jetzt in pavucontrol auf der Seite Eingabegeräte, lass dir alle anzeigen - die Auswahl unten - und bei dem Monitor vom internen audio drückst du den Haken(d.h. der wird aktiviert .. sieht man leider bei den komischen icons undeutlich)
<testdr> LeNerd_: der monitor muss in der Lautstärke der Musik die Anzeige anzeigen .. 
<LeNerd_> ok der monitor zeigt ton an ja
<testdr> LeNerd_: dann versuchst du wieder die arecord Aufnahme .. im Terminalfenster mit Pfeil-Hoch-Taste den letzten Befehl wiederholen ...
<LeNerd_> der balken bei aufnahme rührt sich nicht
<LeNerd_> aufnahme is still
<testdr> LeNerd_: könnte sein, dass Du arecord nur mit alsa-Unterstützung installiert hast - das ist aber eigentlich nicht der default .. oder hast Du doch gezielt mit -D eine alsa-Quelle angegeben?
<LeNerd_> ???
<LeNerd_> welchen haken meinst du?
<LeNerd_> schon den grünen ausweichoption?
<LeNerd_> oder meinst du nen anderen
<testdr> LeNerd_: ja
<LeNerd_> mhhh
<LeNerd_> dann weiss ich nicht
<testdr> LeNerd_: Du hast "arecord -f cd -t wav -D hw:0,0 mytest.wav" laufen, aber in pavucontrol unter "Aufnahme" taucht kein Anzeigebalken auf?
<LeNerd_> doch der bleibt aber auf null
<testdr> LeNerd_: dann schau bei Eingabegeräte nach -- wo ist da der Monitor vom internen Stereo und bewegen sich da die Balken?
<testdr> LeNerd_: in pavucontrol -> Eingabegeräte
<LeNerd_> nur der monitor
<testdr> LeNerd_: und bei dem hast du den grünen Haken gedrückt ..?
<LeNerd_> ja
<testdr> LeNerd_: und der steht auch auf 100% und ist nicht stumm geschaltet?
<testdr> LeNerd_: dann brich die Aufnahme mal mit strg-c ab -- das bringt nichts und starte doch mal den: gnome-sound-recorder
<LeNerd_> muss ich eben installieren
<testdr> LeNerd_: dann warte mal kurz und kontrolliere doch mal dass du nicht den verkehrten Monitor im pavucontrol aktiviert hast -- manche soundchips haben noch so was wie hdmi, glasfaser-monitor
<testdr> LeNerd_: nix hdmi - meinte hda
<LeNerd_> hab nur den monitor und halt des drüber was gemutet is seit ich aunhme deaktiviert hab
<testdr> LeNerd_: und der Anzeigebalken vom Monitor geht mit der Musik mit?
<LeNerd_> also internes audio analog stereo und das selbe mit moinitor davor
<LeNerd_> ja der vom monitor schonb der andere is gemutet
<testdr> LeNerd_: und bei dem "monitor" hast du den grünen Haken gedrückt .. dass das die Eingabeoption sein soll?
<LeNerd_> also das ohne monitor
<LeNerd_> ja da wo steht als ausweichoptionj setzen
<testdr> LeNerd_: nein, das muss das mit dem "monitor" sein -- deshalb rede ich doch dauernd vom "monitor" -- (nicht der Bildschirm .. monitoring .. überwachen, wiederspiegeln..)
<LeNerd_> ja die nachricht kamm zu spät das gehörte noch zu dem drüber
<LeNerd_> ich red auch vom monitor
<LeNerd_> hab den haken balken geht auch aber recordet nx
<LeNerd_> recordet nur wenn ich des andere aktivieren und dann hab ich sofort das rauschen
<testdr> LeNerd_: welches andere ... im pavucontrol wo?
<LeNerd_> das über dem monitor
<LeNerd_> da steht das selbe nur ohne monitor
<LeNerd_> wenn das an is nimmts auf aber mit rauchen das is inaktiv seit ich das rote aufnahme weg hab
<LeNerd_> seit da hab ich kein ton mehr
<LeNerd_> also auf der aufnahme kein ton mehr
<testdr> LeNerd_: das gibt es nicht - und wenn es das gibt, dann passt was mit den Angaben nicht. Angeblich sagst du der Anzeigebalken beim "Monitor Stereo" schlägt aus und der ist auch als Eingabe aktiviert und doch wird bei Aufnahme das nicht aufgenommen...? Du kannst mal gnome-sound-recorder installieren .. aber ich habe den Verdacht da ist irgendwas anderes eingestellt
<testdr> LeNerd_:  und ich schaffe es nicht das so deutlich zu erklären, dass klar ist wo
<LeNerd_> ich kann dir nur sagen was ich sehe und höre
<LeNerd_> hab den gnome recorder drauf
<testdr> LeNerd_: was du siehst und hörst ist nicht das gleiche ... denn die Anzeigebalken zeigen die Lautstärke an und dann kann auf der Aufnahme nicht nichts sein....
<LeNerd_> der aufnahmebalken bleibt auch auf null
<testdr> LeNerd_: der gnome-sound-recorder zeigt bei der Aufnahme selbst eine Lautstärkeanzeige an
<LeNerd_> die die ausschlagen is der eingabemonitor und nur der monitor und die wiedergabegeräte
<LeNerd_> aufnahme nada
<testdr> LeNerd_: dann nimmst Du nicht den Monitor auf .... -- wie hörst Du denn die Musik .. hast Du einen Verstärker angeschlossen?
<LeNerd_> ne direkt am laptop
<LeNerd_> der gnome recorder geht nicht
<LeNerd_> aufnehmen von geht nur master format steht nix drin kann auch nix ändern und wenn ich auf den kreis geh tut sich nix
<testdr> LeNerd_: wie nennt sich der 2te Monitor bei den Eingabegeräten dann .. das ist also nicht dein Lautsprecherausgang von dem soundchip ... 
<LeNerd_> da steht das selbe nur eben ohne den begriff monitor
<testdr> LeNerd: eins nach dem anderen -- was meinst du mit der gnome-recorder geht nicht? Du weißt nicht wie der läuft? Roter Knopf drücken?
<LeNerd_> der knopf is nichtmal rot
<testdr> LeNerd_: kann sein -- ich habe Ubuntu-12.04 gerade vor mir ..
<LeNerd_> startet keine aufnahme
<testdr> LeNerd_: und wenn du im gnome-recorder strg-r drückst?
<LeNerd_> nichts
<LeNerd_> das fehlt aufnahmeformat is leer und kann da au nichts ändern
<LeNerd_> aufnehmen vom eingang
<LeNerd_> da geht nur master
<testdr> LeNerd_: ich gebe es auf -- wenn das Feld Aufnahmeformat leer ist und da keine Liste der möglichen Formate, dann ist Deine Software kaputt .. keine Ahnung was da alles schief läuft --- unter Aufnahmeformat gibt es eine Liste mit verschiedenen wie ogg, wav, mp3 .. 
<LeNerd_> normal ja aber is bei mir nicht der fall
<LeNerd_> bei mir is wohl garnichts normal
<testdr> LeNerd_: weiß ich nicht -- aber ich würde fast sagen du hast einen GEMA-Rechner, bei dem die Aufnahme von dem was abgespielt wird unterdrückt wird ... und ich wußte nicht, dass es so was schon gibt ...
<LeNerd_> xD
<LeNerd_> ich hatte auch am anfang probleme mit so fas tallen formaten
<LeNerd_> hab da gstremaer codecs  installiert
<LeNerd_> also das packet dann gings erst
<testdr> LeNerd_: auf jeden Fall, wenn Du einen Laptop hast, dann hat der wahrscheinlich auch ein eingebautes Mikro und dann muss das immer komplett aus sein , denn sonst nimmst Du das auf was über die Lautsprecher abgeschielt wird und vom Mikro eingefangen wird..
<LeNerd_> das ergibt sogar für mich sinn
<testdr> LeNerd_: ich werd müd und tippe schon schiet ... ich glaub es reicht - einiges hast Du ja bestimmt verstanden und es ist nicht trivial die unterschiedlichen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten zusammenzubringen
<LeNerd_> ich werd auch erstmal drüber schlafen und das ganze verarbeiten auf jedenfall lehrreicher tag
<LeNerd_> danke dir
<testdr> LeNerd_: bye
<LeNerd_> bye
<LeNerd_> noch jmd da
<mrkramps> ich
<mrkramps> aber frag mich nicht zu irgendwelchen soundproblemen … da habe ich keine ahnung von
<LeNerd_> xD
<LeNerd_> kennst du testdr
<mrkramps> nein
<testdr> der ist auch noch da ...
<LeNerd_> dann kann ich nur hoffen das ich ihn die tage nochmal erwische
<LeNerd_> ohh
<LeNerd_> ich hab ne idee
<LeNerd_> sagt dir temviewer was
<LeNerd_> wenn mal lust hast mein system zu vergewaltigen bzw zu retten xD
<LeNerd_> wusste garnicht das es das für ubuntu gibt
<mrkramps> ich würd's mir für sowas nicht installieren
<mrkramps> !VNC > LeNerd_ 
<kubine> LeNerd_: Informationen zu VNC finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC
<testdr> LeNerd_: keine chance -- ssh wäre schon eher was aber nicht dafür ... oder was hast Du für eine Anbindung?
<LeNerd_> anbindung?
<testdr> LeNerd_: upload .. irgendwie müssen die Daten ja raus .. und Grafikkarten sind fett ..
<testdr> LeNerd_: Grafik_Daten...
<LeNerd_> ich kann dir nicht ganz folgen
#ubuntu-de 2015-06-08
<Lothenon> yw
<xreal> Der Typ in #ubuntu war der beste: die Datei sei zu groß für die CD :)
<xreal> Aber mal ehrlich: seit über 10 Jahren lag's noch nie an einer frisch gebrannten CD.
<Lothenon> xreal: ich hätte auch eher an das laufwerk gedacht anstatt an die cd
<xreal> So, installer läuft.
<xreal> Lothenon: #lubuntu ist aber tot... wäre ein normales Ubuntu vielleicht die bessere Wahl gewesen?
<Lothenon> sollte auf dem amilo auch laufen.
<xreal> Lothenon: LXDE soll halt sparsamer sein... Naja, mal gucken.
<xreal> Das Ding ist gar nicht soo schlecht. Core Duo, 4 GB Speicher.. damit kann man schon was machen.
<Lothenon> naja, vom speicherverbrauch, aber bei 4 gb speicher kannst du darauf auch locker kde laufen lassen
<xreal> Lothenon: ich dachte, der Unterschied wäre LXDE vs. Unity?
<Lothenon> oder auch unity
<xreal> Pff, wer hat denn den Installer programmiert? Der Fortschrittsbalken ist bei 99%, dann 100& und dann fängt es mit dem nächsten Teil wieder bei Null an...
<Lothenon> habe das mal mit meinem x200 getestet: xubuntu, ubuntu, kubuntu, manjaro (xfce) haben in etwa die selbe akku-laufzeit. insofern ist die cpu-belastung bei den verschiedenen DEs in etwa gleich.
<xreal> Lothenon: Akku ist mir egal, das wird eine stationäre Kiste. Aber ich will schon etwas Performance haben :)
<xreal> Lothenon: Bist du bei Ubuntu hängen geblieben?
<Lothenon> jo
<Lothenon> aber lass uns doch nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic gehen, xreal
<xreal> Lothenon: Nein, ich will's mir abgewöhnen. Ich bastle dann mal weiter hier. Danke für den support.
<dididodo> Guten Morgen ... Wie stehen die Chancen, dass meine Ubuntu-Kiste mit dem Kabelmodem Technicolor/Thompson THG540/541 funktioniert? Sind Kabelmodems in der Erkennung eher unproblematisch oder sind da Treiberprobleme zu erwarten?
<koegs> dididodo: einfach per ethernet und nicht per USB anschliessen
<dididodo> koegs, ok ... danke. ich folgere daraus, dass ich das eher optimistisch betrachten kann. der wirkliche test kommt erst in 2 wochen.
<koegs> dididodo: wenn du deinen Rechner per Netzwerk-Kabel anschliesst kriegt dein Betriebssystem (Ubuntu) einfach per DHCP ne öffentliche IP-Adresse zugeteilt, also alles ok
<koegs> einfacher wäre es evtl. noch einen stinknormalen Router dazwischen zu hängen
<dididodo> koegs, supi ... ich bekomme von der hausverwaltung so ein teil ... werde es erst einmal damit probieren
<rhagu> hi Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem portablen VNC Client mit dem ich von Windows auf ubuntu zugreifen kann, ich habe schon einige gefunden, weiß aber nicht welcher vertrauenswürdig ist, hat jemand einen Vorschlag?
<mapp> guten tag
<LetoThe2nd> imox: bringst du bitte deinen client in ordnung?
<sla> Hallo zusammen. Ich bin gerade dabei Ubuntu auf meinem HP Laptop zu installieren. Ich möchte es als Zweitsystem neben meiner Windows 7 Installation. Bei der Installation bringt mir der Installer die Meldung, dass kein Root-Dateisystem definiert ist. Ich denke mein Problem ist, dass ich bereits 3 primäre Partitionen habe (1x die Windows-System-reservierte, 1x Windows selbst und 1x eine Backup Partition).
<sla> Ich habe bereits versucht mit gparted eine Extended-Partition anzulegen 
<sla> wobei die nur unallocated Speicher beinhaltet - leider erkannte der Installer das trotzdem nicht.
<sla> Brauche ich für die Installation mindestens eine primäre Partition, auf der ich die Ubuntu-Installation aufhänge?
<apollo13> sla: nein, ubuntu lässt sich ohne probleme in erweiterten partitionen installieren
<sla> hmh
<sla> aber ich muss vorher eine erweiterte Partition anlegen
<sla> korrekt?
<apollo13> kA, kann sein dass der installer das selbst auch kann, hab hier kein ubuntu
<apollo13> aber wenn du alles selbst anlegst und zuordnest geht es auf jeden fall
<sla> okay
<sla> danke :)
<sla> hab die jetzt manuell angelegt
<sla> der installer findet nix
<sla> habs aufgezogen wie hier beschrieben:
<sla> https://media-cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/02/01/gp_fertig.png
<sla> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Manuelle_Partitionierung
<jokrebel> sla: Ne 15 GB-Platte für ein Dualboot finde selbst ich etwas knapp bemessen (und das will was heißen <g>)
<sla> sorry step 4
<sla> öhm
<apollo13> ähm da ist das windows aber grad komplett tot wenn das die einzige platte ist :þ
<WildMinion> Hey. Ich würde gerne Ubuntu in Hyper-V nutzen, hauptsächlich erst einmal als Testmaschine. Nun meine Frage: Wird Ubuntu in Hyper-V vollsäntig unterstützt was Performance, Treiber, usw angeht? (siehe https://technet.microsoft.com/de-de/library/dn531029.aspx ). Ich bin mir nämlich nicht sicher ob die Angaben da wirklich aktuellen sind und/oder stimmen ...
<kubine> WildMinion: Title: Ubuntu virtual machines on Hyper-V (at technet.microsoft.com)
<apollo13> außerdem warum ist die gesamte platte nur 15gb?
<apollo13> ist das nen usb stick^^
<sla> das ist ja nur ein beispiel bild ^^
<apollo13> WildMinion: wir auch nicht, weil wir dazu tendieren kein windows zu verwenden^^
<apollo13> sla: nicht hilfreich…
<sla> moment
<sla> ich mach ein foto und lads hoch
<jokrebel> sla: Echte Screenshots wären wohl hilfreicher *seufz*
<WildMinion> apollo13: Nun ja, schwierig mal eben 10-15 dedizierte Server die permanent online sind und arbeiten mal eben in einen Tag auf Linux umzurüsten :P
<apollo13> WildMinion: aha
<WildMinion> apollo13: Es soll ja erst einmal testweise sein
<apollo13> WildMinion: was ich damit sagen wollte ist dass du hilfe für hyperv eher in windows support kanälen findest
<sla> moment gleich wieder da
<WildMinion> apollo13: Möglich, ja, aber da Canocical (oder wie die sich nennen) mit Microsoft zusammenarbeitet tut eine Frage im #ubuntu Channel ja auch nicht weh
<WildMinion> bzw #ubuntu-*
<apollo13> kA, wennst hier nach xenserver oder kvm oder esx fragst kann dir wer helfen ;)
<sla> so 
<sla> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1n-ApJhSe_XamNwX0h2MVI2ZmM&authuser=0
<kubine> sla: Title: Meet Google Drive – One place for all your files (at drive.google.com)
<sla> Hier ein foto mit meinem handy
<apollo13> sla: ist zwar nett, aber wenn du glaubst dass wir uns das anschauen können hast dich getäuscht :þ
<napterk> Hi wie heißt nochmal das Gui, womit eine bootbare USB erstellt werden kann?
<apollo13> das ist nen link für dich, nicht für uns, wir haben keine recht auf dein foto
<apollo13> napterk: dd
<apollo13> oder cp
<sla> jetzt: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1n-ApJhSe_XamNwX0h2MVI2ZmM/view?usp=sharing
<sla> ?^^
<kubine> sla: Title: IMG_20150608_203819.jpg - Google Drive (at drive.google.com)
<apollo13> sla: jupp schaut gut aus
<sla> :)
<apollo13> ich würde persönlich ja lvm verwenden, aber…
<napterk> apollo13, ne da gab es schon ein Programm. Da wurden automtatisch mehrere Distros draufgespielt oder so.
<apollo13> aha, kenn ich nicht brauch ich nicht :þ
<sla> mit diesem setup müsste doch die installation klappen, oder?
<apollo13> wenn du die mountpoints richtig zugeordnet hast ja
<sla> glaube da liegt das problem... das geht in gparted nicht
<sla> und der installer sieht nicht mehr so aus wie hier: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop
<kubine> sla: Title: Install Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<sla> schritt 4 fehlt komplett
<sla> wie kann ich die mount points richtig setzen/zuordnen?
<sla> wenn es der installer nicht macht
<sla> bzw wie sehe ich nach, was der aktuelle mount point ist?
<apollo13> ich kenn den ubuntu installer leider nicht, vlt ist ja wer anders wach
<WildMinion> sla: Wahrscheinlich in /etc/fstab innerhalb eines installierten Systems
<apollo13> nene, der installer sollte das schon zuordnen können irgendwie (btw nicht in gparted selbst, das ist das falsche tool dafür iirc)
<apollo13> da muss es danach wahrscheinlich noch ne maske zum zuordnen geben
<jokrebel> was meinst Du denn immer mit "Schritt 4"?
<WildMinion> Konfiguriert man nicht normalerweise die Partionen während der Installer danach fragt und man setzt dabei auch gleichzeitig die Mountpoints?
<sla> normalerweise
<apollo13> WildMinion: jein, wenn der installer gparted aufmacht kann man dort afaik nur die partitionen anlegen, mountpoint setzen geht in gparted nicht iirc -- ich verwende immer nur den debian textinstaller, dort ists so wie du sagst
<sla> wenn der installer mir was anzeigen würde
<WildMinion> Immer sehe ich 'iirc' -- Was heißt das? :D
<koegs> sla: wenn du per gparted die Partitionen selber angelegt hast, müsstest du im installer eigentlich für die Partitionen die Mountpoints angeben können, wenn du "something else" bzw. "etwas anderes" auswählst
<sla> das ist das schräge
<sla> der schritt "something else"
<sla> kommt bei mir nicht
<sla> nach den WLAN einstellungen komme ich direkt zu den Laufwerkseinstellungen
<koegs> sla: also dem bild in schritt 5 oder was?
<sla> das bild, das ich geschickt habe, ist mein versuch die partitionen anzulegen, damit der installer damit arbeiten kann, weil er nichts findet. das habe ich außerhalb der installation in der live cd mit gparted gemacht.
<apollo13> dann ist klar das das ding nix findet
<apollo13> restart doch mal die installation nachdem du die änderungen mit gparted geschrieben hast
<sla> schon versucht - keine änderung
<sla> wenn ich nach dem reboot installation auswähle geht es nicht und wenn ich wieder in die live cd gehe und von dort die installation starte geht es auch nicht
<apollo13> *kopfkratz* dann bin ich mit meinem latein am ende, hab hier keinen installer rumliegen
<koegs> sla: wenn du rebootest hast, wäre die ausgabe von "sudo fdisk -l" mal interessant
<sla> und in beiden fällen überspringt der installer den schritt, bei dem ich "something else" auswählen müsste
<sla> eine sekunde
<sla> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1n-ApJhSe_XNHhnQUxLc2RlVkk/view?usp=sharing
<sla> bitteschön
<sla> danke für eure Zeit und Hilfe :)
<koegs> hm, versteh ich grad auch nicht, ist mir noch nicht untergekommen das schritt 4 übersprungen wird... ist das ne original ubuntu live-cd von der ubuntu.com seite?
<kubine> sla: Title: IMG_20150608_211121.jpg - Google Drive (at drive.google.com)
<sla> jap
<sla> eigentlich schon ^^
<koegs> "eigentlich"?
<sla> wüsste nicht, wo sie sonst herkommen sollte 
<sla> habs von ubuntu.com gezogen und mit Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.6.0.exe den usb stick erzeugt
<sla> "erzeugt"
<nagetier> sla, hattest du schon versucht die MinimalCD zu verwenden um Ubuntu zu installieren?
<WildMinion> Also ich formatier den Stick immer mit diskpart (Windows Kommendozeilenprogramm) aud FAT32, mach den Aktiv und kopier einfach den Inhalt der ISO rauf - fertig! ;)
<apollo13> so kompliziert, cp vom iso aufn stick ist viel einfacher^^
<sla> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<sla> ?
<kubine> sla: Title: Installation/MinimalCD - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<WildMinion> Wenn man kein vorhandes Linux hat bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig :P
<nagetier> sla, hatte euer Gespräch nicht verfolgt, in der Vergangenheit klappte das jedenfalls oft schmerzfreier als aus der GUI heraus - Ja, genau die
<sla> ich versuchs gleich mal
<sla> danke
<apollo13> WildMinion: dann hat man so oder so ganz andere probleme :þ
<WildMinion> apollo13: die wären?
<WildMinion> Nur so Beispielhaft?
<apollo13> WildMinion: sachmal, wenn du schon hyperv hast kennst dich vlt auch mit ms aus, ist nen mcp 2000 server certificate noch gültig?
<apollo13> WildMinion: viren und anderes lästiges zeugs, so nur beispielhaft ;)
<WildMinion> Approach: Wieso sollte es nicht gültig sein?
<apollo13> naja weil die mcp zertifizierungen irgendwann auslaufen
<apollo13> wenn genügend neue windows server versionen gefolgt sind oder so irgendwas
<apollo13> also ich hab die prüfung für server 2000 gemacht, weiß aber nimmer ob die noch gültig ist (mach ja schon jahre nix mehr mit windows ;))
<WildMinion> Meistens sind sie bis zum EOL - wahrscheinlich noch ein Monate danach hinaus - gültig
<WildMinion> *ein paar
<apollo13> das wäre dann wohl 2010 oder so gewesen, auch gut^^
<WildMinion> Gültig sind sie immer - vorausgesetzt du setzt noch alte Produkte ein :P
<apollo13> ich setze gar kein windows ein
<apollo13> das war in der schule irgendeine schnappsidee das zu machen…
<WildMinion> apollo13: Hier findest du auch viele Fragen & Antworten (hoffe ich zumindest) => http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Certified_Professional
<kubine> WildMinion: Title: Microsoft Certified Professional - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<WildMinion> apollo13: Wenn du noch Fragen hast, query me -- 'Öfftöpic' gehört nicht wirklich in ein #ubuntu
<apollo13> nene, das hat meine neugierde schon befriedigt :p
<WildMinion> Habe nun Ubuntu 14.04 LTS in einer Hyper-V Maschine installiert - auf Generation 2 (mit UEFI)
<WildMinion> Läuft gut, bis auf... ähm ... die Bildschirmauflösung
<sash_> Dafür muss man auch noch irgendwas zusätzlich installieren.
<apollo13> brauchst eh nur ssh installieren, dann siehst eh nix mehr von^^
<WildMinion> Bei soviel gescrolle vergeht mir die SSH-Installation gleich wieder :D
<apollo13> naja, das ding verwendet sicher nen framebuffer, einfach im grub für das modul die auflösung mitgeben
<WildMinion> Ui, erkennt sogar 10 GBit/s Ethernet
<WildMinion> Jup, Hyper-V nutzt in Linux fast nur Framebuffer
<sla> bin hier gerade an der installation durch die minimal CD
<sla> MDAM containers (Intel/DDF RAID) have been found
<WildMinion> Genial, lspci gibt nichts aus -- normal für Hyper-V, sieht nur lustig aus :D
<sla> aktivieren - ja nein?
<nagetier> sla, noch nie von gehört
<sla> hehe :D
<WildMinion> sla: Hast du ein RAID-Controller?
<apollo13> sla: wait wat?
<sla> mein laptop hat eine hybrid ssd - 32 gb ssd - 750 gb hdd 
<apollo13> hast du nen crappy fakeraid?
<apollo13> ugh
<sla> unter windows gibt es einen treiber, der das booten etc beschleunigt
<sla> häufig gestartete anwendungen werden dort raufgeladen
<apollo13> sowas solltest vlt gleich sagen :þ
<WildMinion> Dann denke ich nicht das du es brauchst -- wird nur für RAID benötigt
<sla> okay
<nagetier> ansonsten aktiviere es, falls nicht gebraucht, dürfte das ungenutzt bleiben
<nagetier> try & error halt :)
<WildMinion> Entweder failt Ubuntu und erkennt einen RAID-Controller, oder sein Notebook unterstützt wirklich RAID (was nicht viel Sinn macht auf einem Notebook)
<WildMinion> Aber solange kein RAID eingerichtet ist ...
<WildMinion> apollo13: Wie machst du diesen Smiley?
<apollo13> WildMinion: welchen?
<apollo13> achso das, einfach : und þ
<WildMinion> apollo13: Na diesen einen da
<WildMinion> Ja, den
<apollo13> sind ganz normale zeichen
<WildMinion> :b
<apollo13> auf meiner tastatur altgr + p
<WildMinion> Hmm
<apollo13> geht im windows eher nicht^^
<WildMinion> Mal gucken wie das geht :D
<apollo13> ist halt third und fourth level compose
<WildMinion> :þ -- copy&paste wins
<WildMinion> 8þ
<apollo13> ich schenk dir noch eins :Þ
<WildMinion> 8Þ
<sla> es ist nicht wirklich normal, dass meine festplatte nicht dargestellt wird... zeigt hier nur 4.0 GB an...
<sla> das ist die größe meines USB sticks
<apollo13> sla: oben rechts bei gparted kannste umschalten
<WildMinion> ♫
<WildMinion> :O
<apollo13> -> #test
<WildMinion> Blind rumgetippt und dann kam das
<sla> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1n-ApJhSe_XR2M4N0J1WmtqaDQ/view?usp=sharing
<kubine> sla: Title: IMG_20150608_214245.jpg - Google Drive (at drive.google.com)
<WildMinion> Sorry, wollte nur eben kurz was kleines austesten ;)
<sla> das habe ich gearde vor mir
<Robert_Zenz> sla, tjoa, auf die Gefahr hin das du das schon gesagt hast, aber was hast du da in der Kiste?
<sla> hdd mäßig?
<apollo13> sla: dann würde ich das raid vlt doch nicht aktivieren ;)
<apollo13> jetzt erkennt er nämlich gar nix mehr
<nagetier> jup.. neustart, nochmal anfangen
<WildMinion> Wie ich schon vorgeschlagen habe: Wenn kein fakeraid oder realraid, dann NO drücken
<sla> beides schon probiert - bin schon einen schritt zurück gegangen ^^
<sla> ich hab in der kiste eine hybrid-ssd
<sla> okay 
<WildMinion> sla: Hat der Installer überhaupt deine Platte erkannt, listet sie aber nicht auf?
<apollo13> wegschmeißen und ne ssd kaufen :þ
<WildMinion> apollo13: Und nach 3 Jahren wegen geringer Lebensdauer neue kaufen
<sla> gut frage - wenn ich wüsste wo ich das sehen könnte, ob er sie erkannt hat
<WildMinion> STRG+ALT+1,2,3,4,5,6 oder 7 oder wie auch imemr wie weit das geht, bis du eine Console hast
<WildMinion> Beachte: Meistens ist in der COnsole inmitten des Installers die englische Tastaturumgebung voreingestellt :(
<Robert_Zenz> WildMinion, 3 Jahre stimmen nicht...die Wahrscheinlichkeit das du unter normaler Verwendung eine SSD niederfahren kannst ist unwahrscheinlich. Auszer du erwischt Ramsch.
<WildMinion> Ich entschuldige mich für meine Rechtschreibfehler
<sla> kein thema 
<nagetier> sla, fdisk -l ansehen
<sla> bin in der konsole
<sla> fdisk - l zeigt da1 (usb stick) an und meine eigentliche hdd als sdb
<nagetier> sla, also nicht die wo drauf installiert werden soll?
<sla> nein
<sla> es zeigt beide an
<nagetier> dann würde ich nochmal starten und neu beginnen
<sla> er zeigt /dev/sda ist der stick, und /dev/sdb ist die hdd
<nagetier> sla, ist im BIOS/UEFI denn AHCI eingestellt?
<nagetier> also DIE HDD, worauf installiert werden soll?
<nagetier> kann da gerade nicht folgen.. kA was sonst noch verbaut ist
<sla> nur eine hdd
<sla> ähm naja ^^
<sla> ganz nett - sehe gerade, dass hier SATA im RAID läuft
<nagetier> und nicht AHCI?
<sla> wenn ich das nun auf AHCI umstelle, zerbröselt mir das mein Win7?^^
<sla> nein 
<apollo13> ja
<sla> fein 
<WildMinion> RAID mit nur einer Platte? Komisches Notebook, komisches RAID ... :D
<apollo13> also zumindest wars bei IDE -> AHCI in XP zeiten noch so
<apollo13> naja technisch gesehen sinds 2 platten
<nagetier> sla, boot Windows, installiere AHCI, reboote und stelle auf AHCI um.. das SOLLTE funktionieren
<apollo13> zuerst backup machen^^
<nagetier> WildMinion, muss ich hier auch so Einstellen.. erstmalig, ist mir auch noch nicht untergekommen
<apollo13> und dann geht wahrscheinlich die hybrid ssd auch nimmer…
<WildMinion> Ist AHCO nicht teil des BIOS/EFI ? Und nicht Teil des OS->BIOS Driver Part?
<WildMinion> *AHCI
<WildMinion> Habe noch nie ein BIOS ohne AHCI gesehen
<WildMinion> Oder ich hab wa sverpasst
<nagetier> allerdings habe ich hier auch nur IDE/RAID als Möglichkeit Oo
<apollo13> das OS muss die treiber dafür dennoch haben
<nagetier> WildMinion, IDE wurde bei älterer HW default voreingestellt
<WildMinion> apollo13: Ja, aber was bringt es wenn er es nun in Win7 installiert, und dann Ubuntu nebenbei installieren will? Ubuntu und Win7 sind zwei verschiedene Systeme, wovon nur eins gleichzeitig gestartet werden kann bei Dual-Installationen auf einer Platte
<apollo13> WildMinion: ja aber wenn du im bios auf ahci umstellst kannst windows nie mehr booten
<nagetier> kA wie das bei aktueller aussieht :)
<apollo13> außer man installiert und aktiviert davor die ahci treiber
<WildMinion> apollo13: Ach das meinst du
<sla> jop - gerade gelsen - wenn ich nicht vorher die registry ändere
<WildMinion> Hab dich falsch verstanden, mein Fehler ;)
<sla> seh ich nur noch blau...^^
<sla> und im Intel RST Konfigurationprogramm 
<sla> ist die SSD und die HDD klar als Raid konfiguriert
<sla> wenn ich jetzt auf AHCI umstelle
<sla> läuft da nicht mehr viel
<WildMinion> War das eine OEM-Vorinstallation oder hattest du alles selber gemacht als du Windows 7 installiert hattest?
<nagetier> hm.. da knüppelt der SSD und HDD zu einem RAID?
<WildMinion> nagetier: Ich finde das macht nicht viel Sinn
<nagetier> Ja, ist komisch
<nagetier> sla, mach ein Backup.. kannst ja auch jederzeit wieder zurück imBIOS/EFI.. das sollte ( schon wieder sollte) Windows EIGENTLICH verstehen
<sla> hab das damals selbst gemacht. ursprünglich war win 8 auf dem rechner - ist schon wieder 2 jahre her ^^ hab gerade die anleitung, die mir damals der hp support für die win 7 installation gegeben hat ausgegraben
<sla> lt. internet können die aktuelleren versionen von intel rst auch ahci
<nagetier> IMO lässt sich das Windows aber recht einfach nachträglich beibringen.. hatte ich hier mehrfach machen müssen
<sla> werde das jetzt umstellen 
<sla> daten sind schon alle gesichert
<nagetier> so is richtig
<sla> das schlimmste was passieren kann ist, dass windows in die knie geht - dann seis drum ^^
<nagetier> ++
<WildMinion> Wenn dein Notebook explodiert wissen wir's :P
<sla> wieso :P
<sla> blamier mich hier schon genug - das muss ich nicht auch noch mit euch teilen ^^
<nagetier> da gibt es hier ganz andere
<sla> also windows hat die umstellung schon mal gut überstanden ^^
<WildMinion> Laut HP und Google haben Hybrid Festplatten im Werkzustand ein RAID 0 ... SSD + HDD, damit soll nicht nur das System beim lesen und schreiben von Daten schneller sein, sondern auch die Ausfallsicherheit gewährleistet werden, in dem Daten auch nach einem Ausfall noch vorhanden bleiben ... unter Linux ist teilweise mdam (RAID-Überwachungsmonitor und -Konfiguration) notwendig
<nagetier> sla, Treiber war der selbe, oder was sagtest?
<nagetier> WildMinion, oha, ok
<sla> nein - treiber wurden gleich beim neustart neuinstalliert
<sla> ahci chipset treiber
<nagetier> kann ja doch was, das Windows ;)
<nagetier> WildMinion, hätte eher gedacht der Controller arbeitet da eigenständig auf Hybrid
<WildMinion> Wenn man das RAID auflöst (z.B. mittels AHCI oder man löscht es mit mdam) hat man zwei Platten, eine 32 GB SSD und eine xyz GB HDD (also sda UND sdb)
<nagetier> aber DER Controller ist ja schonmal nicht richtig
<sla> mir hat fdisk sda, sdb und sdc angezeigt
<sla> wobei sdc die ssd war
<sla> und auf der intel seite gibt es für die technologie (RST) auch einen AHCI treiber
<WildMinion> Deswegen atte ich Hybrid Festplatten -- so viel Wartungsaufwand
<WildMinion> *hasse
<sla> daher gehe ich davon aus, dass man das nachher auch im AHCI konfigurieren kann
<WildMinion> sla: Kann man
<WildMinion> Denn sonst wäre AHCI ja überflüssig und die Plate im ar***
<sla> :)
<WildMinion> Meistens kann man die SSD gar nicht selbst beschreiben, da sie meistens vom EFI/BIOS geschützt ist und meistens nur als Cache genutzt wird
<WildMinion> Aber jedes System ist anders -- und man kann es aushebeln
<nagetier> und so bleibt die HDD eine rotierende Platte und nutzt die SSD nicht als Cache?
<sla> unter win 7 geht das von haus aus nicht so einfach 
<sla> damit das OS die SSD als cache nutzen kann
<WildMinion> Meistens (also im Werkszustand zumindest) wird sie als Cache genutzt. Bei OEM-Installations ist sie meistens versteckt und hat keinen Laufwerksbuchstaben, und hat irgendeine komische Cache-Bezeichnung vom BIOS zugewiesen bekommen
<sla> benötigte ich damals von Intel die software, die das ganze steuert
<sla> ich konnte sie bei mir auch nicht sehen
<WildMinion> Ich hatte einmal auf der Arbeit eine Hybrid Platte -- nie wieder!
<nagetier> wenn sie nur als cache genutzt wird, kann ich schon verstehen, dass sie nicht sichtbar ist
<sla> ^^
<sla> so bin jetzt in der installation wieder soweit
<sla> er zeigt mir immer noch den usb stick an
<sla> anstatt der hdd
<sla> die hdd hat weiterhin die bezeichnung sdb
<sla> und sdc ist die ssd
<sla> ...
<sla> bei boot ist ein *
<sla> aber bei der partitionierung wird weiterhin nur sda angezeigt
<sla> und sdb nicht
<WildMinion> nagetier: Hier mehr Info -> http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Solid-State-Drive&redirect=no#Hybridfestplatte.2FHHD
<kubine> WildMinion: Title: Solid-State-Drive – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<nagetier> WildMinion, Ja, danke.. später eventuell
<nagetier> hm..
<sla> kann ich da etwas machen?
<WildMinion> Dein Bildschirm sieht noch immer so aus wie auf dem Bild?
<WildMinion> sla ^
<sla> jap
<sla> sorry
<sla> war was zum trinken holen
<nagetier> und wo rein beißen ;)
<WildMinion> Kein Problem
<WildMinion> Welches Notebook (Modell) hast du denn?
<WildMinion> Vielleicht spuckt HP oder so hilfreiche Daten aus
<sla> https://geizhals.at/hp-elitebook-8570w-a7c38av-a909099.html
<kubine> sla: Title: HP EliteBook 8570w, Core i7-3740QM, 8GB RAM, 750GB HDD (A7C38AV) Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich (at geizhals.at)
<WildMinion> sla: http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Operating-Systems-and-Software/Unable-to-install-system-in-raid-mode/td-p/1964675
<kubine> WildMinion: Title: Unable to install system in raid mode - HP Support Forum - 1964675 (at h30434.www3.hp.com)
<WildMinion> Bin mir nicht sicher ob es helfen kann, da ich mit HP kaum Erfahrungen habe
<nagetier> sla, könntest du, nur für die Installation, auch auf IDE umschalten?
<sla> was verstehst du unter IDE?
<WildMinion> Man beachte: "2) Windows 7 is not supported in UEFI mode, only Windows 8 is.  So if you install Windows 7, you need to keep it in Legacy/AHCI mode" -- Du sagtest, du hattest Win7 installiert, also hast du doch schon AHCI Mode die ganze Zeit gehabt
<nagetier> sla, oft gibt es IDE/AHCI/RAID im BIOS/UEFI
<sla> bei der ubuntu installation meine ich
<sla> aso das meinst du
<nagetier> "Legacy/AHCI mode" ist IMHO IDE
<sla> WildMinion: ich war im RAID modus - definitiv
<sla> jetzt habe ich auf AHCI umgestellt
<WildMinion> Komisch, laut HP kann man Windows 7 im RAID Mode nicht installieren
<sla> soll ich dir ein Foto schicken? :D
<WildMinion> Ich glaube dir schon :D
<sla> nagetier: meinst du wirklich, dass es daran liegt?
<WildMinion> Hat zwar nichts mit dem Install-Problem zu tun, aber hier noch ein Tipp: "1) If you have SSD, then there's no need for SRT.  SRT is a cache solution for regular HDD to make it as close as SSD performance as possible.  "
<sla> dass ich auf IDE umstellen muss/soll
<nagetier> kann es nicht sagen, aber versuchen würde ich es
<nagetier> so lassen würde ich es dann auf keinen Fall
<sla> glaub der meinst RST - SRT ist mir kein Begriff
<WildMinion> Möglich wäre auch eine inkomplablibität zwischen Ubuntu und der Hybrid-Platte
<sla> auch wenn fdisk die platte erkennt
<sla> und ich mit gparted partitionen erstellen kann?
<WildMinion> Er meint wohl SRT, ja
<WildMinion> sla: Weiß nicht, man kann viel spekulieren
<WildMinion> Schon im IDE Mode probiert wie nagetier es vorgeschlagen hat?
<sla> nein noch nicht
<sla> müsste zuerst wieder die registry in Win7 anpassen ^^
<WildMinion> Überall dieses gefrickel :D
<nagetier> sla, versuche es doch, und lass Windows erstmal außen vor.. da kannst süäter noch ran
<sla> auch eine möglichkeit
<sla> bin dran
<sla> moment
 * nagetier würde auch mal eine andere Distribution versuchen..
<WildMinion> Vielleicht eine die nicht Debian-oerientiert ist?
<WildMinion> *orientiert
<nagetier> kA, hauptsache ne Weitere versucht
<nagetier> und dadurch halt eingrenzen
<Nanobox> warum was für ein problem hat er
<nagetier> Nanobox, da musst du das Backlog schon zu lesen :) .. Hybrid-HDD, auf die Ubuntu nicht installieren will
<Nanobox> hab leider nicht alles lesen können 
<nagetier> is auch ne Menge :)
<Nanobox> ja und ich hab nur noch den letzten teil lesen können 
<Nanobox> weil ubuntu ist sehr gut mütig
<nagetier> Nanobox, wie gesagt, die Hybrid wird nicht bei der Installation als Zieldatenträger angegeben
<sla> sie ist da
<sla> o.O
<nagetier> ok
<sla> IDE klappt
<sla> mdm dingsbums nein und keine zusätzlichen ATA-SATA Treiber geladen
<sla> das probier ich jetzt noch im AHCI
<sla> kann doch nicht sein
<sla> alle drei werden schön aufgelistet
<nagetier> dann versuche das mal.. stelle nachher wieder um.. evtl. übernimmt der Kernel dann die neue Einstellung
<sla> ich fress einen besen -dass ich das heute noch erleben darf
<WildMinion> USB Stick, SSD, HDD?
<sla> genau
<sla> alle drei
<sla> jetzt wird der installer aber übermütig ^^
<sla> habt ihr das bild von vorhin noch im kopf?
 * nagetier nicht
<WildMinion> Ich hab's noch offen
<sla> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1n-ApJhSe_XamNwX0h2MVI2ZmM/view?usp=sharing
<kubine> sla: Title: IMG_20150608_203819.jpg - Google Drive (at drive.google.com)
<sla> bzw das
<sla> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1n-ApJhSe_XNHhnQUxLc2RlVkk/view?usp=sharing
<kubine> sla: Title: IMG_20150608_211121.jpg - Google Drive (at drive.google.com)
<sla> falls ihr euch leichter tut
<nagetier> ah, das.. ok, danke
<WildMinion> So kleine Mikroschrift bei mir :(
<sla> was genau soll ich als root-verzeichnis auswählen?
<nagetier> sla, und du würdest Ubuntu jetzt wo installieren wollen.. /dev/sda , hatte ich das richtig verstanden?
<sla> sda ist der usb stick
<WildMinion> sla: du meinst den Mountpoint?
<sla> sdb ist die hdd (hier soll es drauf
<nagetier> nicht laut dem Bild
<k1l_> 24GB?
<WildMinion> Wenn du jetzt sdb wählst, setzt er auch sdbX in /etc/fstab, obwohl dann sda deine HDD ist wenn du nicht mehr vom Stick bootest
<sla> moment
<Nanobox> habt hier nicht was von IRST geschrieben 
<k1l_> ist das ne kleine ssd oder ist das so eine hybrid hdd mit 24GB ssd "dran"?
<sla> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1n-ApJhSe_XZDJpN24yTHkzWE0/view?usp=sharing
<kubine> sla: Title: IMG_20150608_224927.jpg - Google Drive (at drive.google.com)
<WildMinion> k1l_: Cache-SSD
<nagetier> k1l_, Hybrid, jau
<sla> 750 gb hdd + 24 gb ssd
<sla> die ssd ist ja hybrid
<WildMinion> Hybrid nennt man es, wenn beides in einem Gehäuse ist
<k1l_> und dnan willst du nur auf die ssd installieren? sicher, dass das die ssd zulässt?
<sla> nein 
<sla> will auf die hdd
<nagetier> noch hatte er da nicht con gesprochen :)
<WildMinion> Also sdc?
<sla> weiß nur nicht was ich wählen soll xD
<sla> bin gerade überfordert ^^ bin immer noch baff, dass alles da ist
<WildMinion> Guck dir doch die Plattenkapazität an?
<sla> sdc wäre ja die SSD - die will ich nicht nehmen
<sla> wenn dann sdb
<k1l_> sla: stop
<WildMinion> Pass auf was du da tust, denn nachdem du auf Weiter drückst gibt es kein zurück mehr!
<k1l_> sla: bitte guck jetzt aktuell nach welche platte 750GB hat, das ist die hdd, 24Gb ist die ssd und das 4GB ding ist der stick. du hast hier 2 verschiedene bilder gepostet wo die alle anders genannt sind
<sla> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1n-ApJhSe_XZ3lSZjRyQ09SSUE/view?usp=sharing
<kubine> sla: Title: IMG_20150608_225145.jpg - Google Drive (at drive.google.com)
<sla> so wird es klar :D
<sla> daher hab ich noch nichts gemacht
<sla> das ist das was ich sehe
<sla> hab vorhin schnell auf die konsole gewechselt um das vorherige bild zu schießen
<sla> aktuell sind die letzten zwei geschickten links
<sla> glaub das letzte bild ist am einfachsten
<WildMinion> Die Partitionen mit "ntfs" darfst du NICHT löschen wenn du WIndows behalten willst!
<sla> jap
<sla> das ist mir klar
<sla> :)
<sla> die frage ist, nummer 3 und 5-7 platt machen
<WildMinion> Was ist 3, 5, 6 und 7? Hast du die erstellt?
<sla> macht der installer dann was venünftiges draus?
<sla> jap 
<nagetier> k1l_, stop brachte mich gerade zum Login :/
<k1l_> sla: wer hat die partitionen denn angelegt?
<sla> das waren meine versuche in der live cd via gparted
<WildMinion> Wenn du es dem Installer automatisch machen lässt, löscht er auch Windows
<WildMinion> Musst du also manuell machen
<k1l_> sla: mach einfach die komischen da weg. dann machste aus dem ganzen freien rest eine extended (erweiterte). da packste dann 3 partitionen rein:
<sla> k1l_: hatte vorhin in der live cd und im normalen installer probleme, dass er keine laufwerke angezeigt hat. hab dann mit gparted versucht eine primäre partition anzulegen und zusätzlich eine extended partition 
<sla> in der hoffnung das das erkannt wird
<k1l_> swap : so groß wie dein ram. / (root) irgendwas um die 15GB. und den rest machst du dann /home
<k1l_> denk nur dran den beiden ext4 partitionen auch den mountpunkt / und /home zuzuweisen
<WildMinion> Normerweise bei einer 1 TB Platte mache ich das immer so:  120 GB für / (primär, sdx1) -- 878 GB für /home (primär, sdx2) -- 2 GB für swap (primär, sdx3)
<nagetier> ok
<k1l_> wenn man /home separiert braucht das / nicht so viel 15Gb ist da mehr als genug.
<WildMinion> k1l_: Es kann trotzdem nicht schaden wenn man gerne ein paar Kernels oder sowas hat
<nagetier> sla, sende bitte nochmal ein aktuelle Bild von fdisk -l
<WildMinion> Und mal ehrlich -- 1 TB bekommt man privat zu 99% nicht voll
<k1l_> WildMinion: und was machst du mit den restlichen 105GB? :)
<WildMinion> k1l_: Wie gesagt: Es schadet nie, und wenn man Programme installiert die viel Platz verballern hat man schon mehr als 15 GB weg
<k1l_> WildMinion: z.b.?
<k1l_> selbst mit latex-full bleibt man unter 10GB
<WildMinion> Beispiele fallen mir jetzt keine ein, aber es gibt sicherlich ein paar Leute die jeden möglichen Schrott draufballern :D
<sla> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1n-ApJhSe_XZDJpN24yTHkzWE0/view?usp=sharing
<kubine> sla: Title: IMG_20150608_224927.jpg - Google Drive (at drive.google.com)
<sla> das ist aktuell
<Nanobox> braucht das wirklich so viele
<nagetier> auch liegt /tmp unter /, wenn ihr es so macht
<WildMinion> Nanobox: Es sieht nur so viel aus weil er noch sein Windows behalten möchte
<k1l_> sla: warum die partition3 da?
<Nanobox> geht das nicht einfacher
<Nanobox> ich weiss jetzt nicht ob ich alles verstanden habe  aber ich hau da mal den link rein 
<WildMinion> Was soll sda4 in Extended und 6,7 sein?
<nagetier> sla, danke
<Nanobox> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/dual-boot-auf-notebook-mit-hybrid-hdd/
<nagetier> sla, du willst jetzt also ganz von vorn installieren, das Linux kann von /dev/sdb weg?
<sla> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1n-ApJhSe_Xa0tBLUsxc0VieWc/view?usp=sharing
<kubine> sla: Title: IMG_20150608_230350.jpg - Google Drive (at drive.google.com)
<sla> so hab ich das jetzt gemacht
<sla> nein - das linux bleibt auf sdb
<sla> sdc ist die interne ssd - die wird weiterhin genutzt in windows
<sla> und sda ist der usb stick 
<sla> der bleibt nicht dauerhaft dran ;)
<k1l_> sla: ja top.
<WildMinion> Wird nach dem install die HDD dann nicht als sda erkannt?
<nagetier> sla, das hatte ich verstanden.. aber die derzeitigen Partitonen können von /dev/sdb runter, b is auf Windows, natürlich
<k1l_> WildMinion: ist doch jetzt erstmal egal
<sla> schau mal mein letztes foto an 
<sla> hab die jetzt gelöscht
<sla> und aufgeräumt
<k1l_> sla: mach änderungen übernehmen (wenn du die alten linux partitionen komplett löschen willst)
<nagetier> moment
<nagetier> ja, sieht gut aus
<sla> =)
<sla> done
<sla> er installiert
<nagetier> auch wenn mich sda für den USB-Stick noch stören würde.. was sich durch die Bootreihenfolge im BIOS beheben ließe.. 
<k1l_> jungs füße stillhalten
<nagetier> also da den Stick wieder nach der Platte angeben, und im POST "Von USB booten" oder so wählen
<WildMinion> Alle nögeln wegen dem sda rum :D
<k1l_> das ist der installer. wenn man ohne den stick rebootet heissen die sda sdc etc eh wieder anders. aber das ist jetzt vollkommen egal
<nagetier> dennoch wirr
<k1l_> ist einfach egal.
<WildMinion> Behebt UUID nicht das Problem mit den Namen?
<WildMinion> Ubuntu nimmt doch standardmäßig UUIDs?
<k1l_> WildMinion: ja, ist fürs mounten praktischer
<nagetier> k1l_, und wir währen auch so weiter gekommen, danke
<sla> ich weiß es ja jetzt
<sla> spitze danke euch allen :d
<sla> :D
<sla> war ein langer weg ^^
<nagetier> :)
<sla> wäre doch nie drauf gekommen, dass das am RAID/AHCI/IDE liegt
<sla> wisst ihr was das beste ist?
<sla> das ganze läuft sogar im AHCI modus
<sla> hab beim installer den fehler gemacht mdam (oder so?) zu laden und ATA-SATA treiber...
<nagetier> *wären
<WildMinion> Schön das es nun funktioniert ;)
<WildMinion> mdam + sata verträgt sich nicht
<sla> grundsystem ist schon zu 96 % installiert :D
<sla> gut zu wissen - aber bei der reinen GUI installation - hätte ich ja keine chance gehabt das irgendwie zu korrigieren?
<sla> oder hätte da das umstellen von RAID auf AHCI vll das problem schon gelöst?
<sla> muss ich morgen nochmal kurz testen^^
<WildMinion> Hab noch nie die GUI Installation gebraucht, habe daher mit der GUI Install keine Erfahrungen
<k1l_> sla: ja, ahci wäre wohl so durchgegangen
<nagetier> sla, hatte das nicht genau verfolgt, aber die Chance wäre jetzt sicherlich höher gewesen
<WildMinion> Anderes Thema: Mein Ubuntu läuft in meinem Hyper-V echt super, bis auf ein paar kleine lustige macken ... ich hab angeblich 10 GHz Prozessoren drinnen :D
<nagetier> nicht wenn im cli die platten nicht erkannt werden unter ahci
<sla> danke euch =)
<sla> ich klink mich mal aus 
<sla> muss morgen früh raus
<nagetier> sla, allerdings könnte deine Installation jetzt sehr minimal sein
<WildMinion> Schönen Abend noch! ;)
<sla> dh?
<nagetier> sla, nochmal von vorne
<nagetier> mich wundert, dass der so schnell installiert.. da ist sicherlich keine GUI dabei
<WildMinion> sla: nagetier meint mit minimal Installation das du nur die Shell nach der Installation hast, und dir fehlen smätliche Treiber
<k1l_> nicht sämtliche treiber
<k1l_> einfach "ubuntu-desktop" installieren und der zieht alles auf den normalen desktop standard nach.
<WildMinion> Ob Ubuntu seine WLAN-Karte oder seine Grafikkarte von Haus aus erkennt weiß niemand
<nagetier> k1l_, jup
<WildMinion> Oder ich bin - was GUI betrifft - zu unwissend!
<nagetier> WildMinion, der Kernel ist der seleb
<WildMinion> Ich weiß
<sla> also wlan hat in der live variante gut funktioniert ^^
<nagetier> WildMinion, dann hättest das mit den "Treiber" nicht gesagt 
<sla> ich schaus mir morgen an :)
<sla> die installation läuft noch
<WildMinion> nagetier: Wie bitte?
<nagetier> cu, penn gut
<sla> derzeit 15 % "software auswählen und installieren"
<WildMinion> nagetier: Achso, ja
<WildMinion> nagetier: Bin etwas durcheinander, verzieh mir bitte
<nagetier> alles gut ;)
<WildMinion> Schon lustig ewig 10 GHz in meinem Ubuntu zu sehen :P
<bekks> Was bedeutet der letzte Satz?
<sla> gut gut
<sla> ich bin weg
<sla> danke für alles :)
<sla> gute nacht
<WildMinion> sla: Gute Nacht
<WildMinion> bekks: Welcher Satz?
<bekks> "Schon lustig ewig 10 GHz in meinem Ubuntu zu sehen"
<WildMinion> Habe Ubuntu in einer Hyper-V laufen, und es sgat ich hätte 10 GHz CPUs
<bekks> Ah.
<WildMinion> Bin schlafen, gute Nacht euch!
<Scalp500> Guten Morgen. Kennt Ihr euch mit der GuFw aus?
<nagetier> Scalp500, berichte uns dein Problem damit.. dann wollen wir mal schauen
<nagetier> !frag > Scalp500 
<kubine> Scalp500: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<Scalp500> alles klar ok :)
<nagetier> Scalp500, so zu fragen wird sehr wahrscheinlich keine Antwort provozieren
<Scalp500> Problem an sich weniger. Ich würde gerne mit der GuFw eine Regel einrichten, die sämtlichen ein- und ausgehenden Traffic blockiert. Nur einzelne Applicationen sollen Zugriff ins Netz erhalten. Auf OS X hatte ich damals das Programm Little Snitch dafür verwendet. Leider finde ich keine ähnliche Firewall für Ubuntu die es mir per GUI erlaubt, gezielte Applicationen zu erlauben. Die GuFw kann nur Ports sperren oder freigeben.
<Scalp500> Zum Beispiel soll eine systemweite deny all rule gesetzt werden. Jedoch soll der Firefox dennoch ALLE Prots zu sämtlichen IPs konnektieren dürfen? 
<nagetier> ah, die Frage.. kommt doch bekannt vor
 * nagetier hat da keine Antwort parat
<Scalp500> Ich hatte die vor 2 Tagen hier glaube ich schon mal gestellt, danach ging mir aber der Saft aus und mein Rechner fuhr in den Stand-by.
<WildMinion> So spät, und schon wieder die Birna anstrengen ... :(
<WildMinion> *Birne
<WildMinion> Wieso willst du den kompletten Traffic (ein- und ausgehend) blockieren? Willst du auch APT blockieren?
<WildMinion> Scalp500 ^
<nagetier> APT könnte man ja auch aufnehmen.. wenn sich das so umsetzen lassen würde :)
<nagetier> aber ok, me ist da eh raus
<WildMinion> Also alles ausgehende zu blockieren wird für die meisten Anwendungen sehr problematisch, aber eingehend lässt sich schnell einrichten
<Scalp500> Sagen wir es mal so, ich möchte zunächst erstmal grundsätzlich niemandem trauen, daher deny all. Daher sollte das natürlich auch insb. auf ausgehende Verbindungen erfolgen. Und danach natürlich die einzelnen Applikationen explizit freigeben. 
<nagetier> klar, aber Anwendungsspezifisch, und nicht Port-basierend?
<WildMinion> Scalp500: Wie willst du alles ausgehende blockieren? Viele Anwendungen verwenden random-ports für Client-Verbindungen zu Remote-Servern, das würde die Freigabe deutlich erschweren
<Scalp500> Nunja, ich würde ganz gerne das "nach hause telefonieren" von Programmen selber steuern können. Das LittleSnitch hat mir dafür einfach jedes Mal, wenn eine App das  versuchte, mich gefragt. 
<nagetier> raus geht alles über spezifische Port..
<nagetier> *Ports
<WildMinion> Manche Anwendungen (so meiner Erfahrung nach) generieren auch irgendeinen zufälligen Port im Bereich 50000-65535
<nagetier> das ist eine Anwendungs-Firewall.. kA ob GuFu das auch umsetzt
<WildMinion> Also sollen - soweit ich das richtig verstehe - Anwendungen und keine gezielten Ports blockiert werden?
<nagetier> WildMinion, auf der Empfängerseite, senden tut man auf vorbestimmten Ports
<WildMinion> nagetier: Ja, irgendwas war da, wusste es nur nicht mehr so sicher :P
<Scalp500> WildMinion: Genau wegen diesen zufällig generierten Ports suche ich nach einer Lösung, die Verbindungen nach Apps (pid zb?) überwacht und nicht nach Ports
<WildMinion> Die PID ist nur der laufende Prozess um Init/Systemd mitzuteilen ob er läuft oder nicht
<Scalp500> So wie man z.B. bei der Windows-FW jede .exe-Anwendung definieren kann, ob allow oder deny. 
<WildMinion> Also meines wissens nach gibt es nur eine PortbasierteFirewall
<WildMinion> Lasse mich aber gerne etwas neuem belehren
<nagetier> WildMinion, na, so ganz sicher bin ich mir da auch nicht.. jedenfalls kann sich "wer ist Server, und wer Cleint" sehr unterscheiden :)
<Scalp500> Okay, ich merke schon, so einfach lässt sich das nicht realisieren... Warum aber schaffte das LitteSnitch so einfach auf OS X..... 
<WildMinion> nagetier: Ich hatte schon Anwendungen gehabt die nach jedem Neustart ihren Client-Port geändert haben, deswegen würde diese ausgehende Sperre etwas schwer werden
<Scalp500> Wild: Alle Anwendungen auf DENY, korrekt. Keine gezielten Ports. Und danach über eine Art Whitelist wieder einzelne Anwendungen explizit ALLOW.
<nagetier> WildMinion, IMHO(!) setzt man da StatefullInspection ein - http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stateful_Packet_Inspection
<kubine> nagetier: Title: Stateful Packet Inspection – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<Scalp500> Mit iptables an sich lässt sich das auch nicht umsetzen, oder?
<nagetier> -l
<WildMinion> Scalp500: Nein
<WildMinion> nagetier: Kann sein, kenne mich aber mit TCP/UDP-Datenpaketen nicht wirklich gut aus, bitte erspar mir dies :D
<nagetier> Scalp500, habe jetzt mal "ubuntu firewall application" eingegeben, da sollte sich doch etwas finden lassen?
<Scalp500> nagetier: Ist das, was ich brauche also eine SPI?
<WildMinion> Ich denke das findet viel mehr "Welche Firewalls sind Gut" :D
<nagetier> Scalp500, ne, die wäre Port basierend
<Scalp500> hm, ich schaue gleich nochmal. Ich hab das mehrmals erfolglos gegoogelt...
<nagetier> das ist auch so ein Thema für sich
<Scalp500> Wie man das denn jede Windows-FW bspw mit dem Profil ausgehend & eingehend DENY... Da lassen sich dann gezielte Ausnahmeregeln definieren. Gibt es dafür denn ein Fachbegriff?
<WildMinion> Offtopic: Ist das normal das Strom irgendwie Geräusche macht? :D
<WildMinion> Scalp500: Denke nicht, es gibt viele arten von Firewalls, und alle nennen sie Firewall
<WildMinion> *sich
<nagetier> Scalp500, ja, Anwendungs-Firewall, Application-Firewall
#ubuntu-de 2015-06-09
<WildMinion> Habe das hier gefunden: http://serverfault.com/questions/550276/how-to-block-internet-access-to-certain-programs-on-linux
<kubine> WildMinion: Title: iptables - How to block internet access to certain programs on Linux - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<nagetier> die unterscheiden sich schon namentlich
<Scalp500> Ganz früher, so vor 15 Jahre unter Win, haben wir ZoneAlarm eingesetzt. Das war quasie genau so :)
<nagetier> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Application_firewall#Linux
<kubine> nagetier: Title: Application firewall - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<Scalp500> Oh, danke Wild.. das ist schon sehr gut. Allerdings suche ich genau dafür ein kleines GUI-Tool :) 
<nagetier> ah, das könnte es schon sein - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Application_firewall#Linux
<kubine> nagetier: Title: Application firewall - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<nagetier> öhm
<nagetier> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AppArmor
<kubine> nagetier: Title: AppArmor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<WildMinion> Doppelpost! Tötet es! :D
<nagetier> :)
<nagetier> "allowing filtering of application to OS communication" .. ok, doch nicht
<WildMinion> Hab grade einen Link rausgesucht wie man es bedient ...
<nagetier> kA ob sich da auch Verkehr nach außen regeln lässt.. Neuland für mich (und Merkel)
<WildMinion> :(
<WildMinion> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/AppArmor
<kubine> WildMinion: Title: AppArmor › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<WildMinion> Klingt nicht so nach einer Firewall
<nagetier> ne
<nagetier> sorry
<WildMinion> Eine Schande das Wikipedia es als Firewall auflistet :O
<nagetier> kommt wohl darauf an wo diese Mauer sitzt
<Scalp500> http://www.rationallyparanoid.com/articles/images/ubuntu-12-lts-security/06b.jpg 
<Scalp500> Geht aber schon in die Richtung?
<WildMinion> Das sperrt nicht nur den Verkehr, sondern die ganze Anwendung
<WildMinion> Wenn du dann alles reinhauen würdest, würdest du nichtmal den Login-Screen zu Gesicht bekommen :D
<Scalp500> OKAY klar :-D Also am chmod etc sollte sich nix ändern. Mir geht es lediglich um die Layer3-Schicht :D
<nagetier> das wäre aber eher l4.. oder?
<Scalp500> Beziehungszweise 4, kalr
<nagetier> man, ich muss mehr lernen xD
<WildMinion> Ich weiß nichtmal was das genau bedeutet :D
<Scalp500> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/OSI-Modell#Schicht_4_.E2.80.93_Transportschicht_.28Transport_Layer.29
<kubine> Scalp500: Title: OSI-Modell – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<WildMinion> Okay, danke, lese ich mir morgen durch ;)
<Scalp500> Wobei es auch noch ein layer8 gibt, der hauptsächlich für Probleme verantwortlich ist...
<WildMinion> Verdammt, bin nicht so ein Netzwerk-Freak wie ihr ... leider :(
<nagetier> das haben wir schon mitbekommen
<WildMinion> Jup
<nagetier> :)
<Scalp500> Wirklich schade, dass es da unter ubuntu/ Linux keinen vergleichbare Anwendung gibt.
<WildMinion> Bei mir auf der Arbeit verwalte ich nur ein "paar" dedizierte Server, die Firewall ist extern und wird vom Netzwerkadmin verwaltet, er hat glaube ich auch eine APplication Firewall drin (wozu auch immer)... bin mir aber nicht sicher
<nagetier> ach, WildMinion .. cih rate doch gerade auch nur, kann Scalp500 leider auch nicht helfen.. jedenfalls nicht auf eine Art, die er sich nicht auch beibringen könnte
<WildMinion> nagetier: Unwissenheit nervt :(
<nagetier> ja :/ kannst aber nicht zu jedem Bereich ne Ahnung haben
<Scalp500> Wie funktioniert denn die Application Firewall bei einer externen Netzwerk-FW? Geht das denn über DPI?
<nagetier> da knallst ja durch ;)
<WildMinion> Wäre auch unmöglich immer dann up-to-date zu bleiben :D
<Scalp500> absolut
<nagetier> dpi?
<Scalp500> Deep Packet Inspection
<nagetier> ahso
<nagetier> hm..
<WildMinion> Scalp500: Wie bereits gesagt verwalte ich nur die Server die hinter der externen Firewall stehen, auf die Firewall habe ich aus Sicherheitstechnischen Gründen (so seine Meinung ...) kein Zugriff und kein Einfluss
<Scalp500> Mit dem Verfahren drosselt beispielsweise die Telekom im Prepaid-Bereich Skype bei UMTS und LTE
<Scalp500> und allgemein VoIP
<nagetier> WildMinion, scheint auch besser so zu sein *g*
<Scalp500> schade :(
<nagetier> wir drei sollten uns da vorerst heraus halten ;)
<WildMinion> nagetier: Vielleicht ... auf den Servern kann ich jeden Port öffnen den ich will, extern bleiben sie trotzdem gesperrt ... bis auf die vom Netzadmin geöffneten Ports
<nagetier> joa, so läuft das
<WildMinion> nagetier: Von was heraushalten?
<WildMinion> App Firewall?
<nagetier> Scalp500, ich bin mir sicher, das klappt auch unter Linux sehr ähnlich.. nur wie, weiß ich leider auch nicht
<nagetier> WildMinion, ansich FW
<nagetier> jedenfalls im beruflichen Umfeld
<WildMinion> Das sollte man doch besser den Netzwerkadmins überlassen
<Scalp500> Hm, wie es scheint muss ich mich zunächst mit netstat & Co. zufrieden geben. Ich muss mal nach einer GUI suchen, die nicht nur idealerweise die Ziel-IP sondern auch die App anzeigt, welches Programm wohin telefonieren möchte...
<Scalp500> nagetier: ja, genau so sehe ich das auch.....
<nagetier> .. ansonsten wären alle Fragen, die Scalp500 stellte, beantwortet.. an einer FW sollte man schon genau wissen was man tut oder es lassen
<WildMinion> Scalp500: Noch eine kleine EMpfehlung von mir wegen dem Netzwerkverkehr: Überwachen kannst du ihn z.B. mit iptraf if iftop
<WildMinion> * iptraf ODER iftop
<WildMinion> beides geht natürlich auch
<nagetier> was den Traffic aber nicht unterbindet
<nagetier> aber ok, is ein Anfang
<WildMinion> Habe ich auch nicht gesagt das sie es tun
<nagetier> nene, schon klar
<Scalp500> ui... 
<Scalp500> sowas wie Wireshark, nur für das Terminal?
<nagetier> joa, tshark
<WildMinion> So ähnlich, ja
<nagetier> Scalp500, tskark ist wireshark auf dem terminal
<nagetier> ist auch Bestandteil von Wireshark
<Scalp500> super, danke für den Tipp. Sicherlich oft sehr hilfreich gerade wenn man per SSH etwas macht. Allerdings zeigt mir das auch nicht die Applikationen an, wer wohin will
<WildMinion> iftop: http://www.ex-parrot.com/pdw/iftop/iftop_normal.png
<WildMinion> iptraf: http://iptraf.seul.org/2.6/iptraf-iptm1.gif
<Scalp500> Wild: Habe es mir schon aufgerufen. 
<WildMinion> http://iptraf.seul.org/shots/iptraf-tcpudp.gif
<WildMinion> Auch eine nette Ansicht
<WildMinion> Habe sie nur noch NIE gefunden? :(
 * WildMinion ist frustriert
<Scalp500> Ich danke euch an dieser Stelle mal auf der Suche nach Lösungsansätzen. Leider nicht so einfach wie gedacht bei Linux. Vllt. schreibe ich die Tage auch mal ins Forum. Wäre echt klasse, wenn sich da ein interessierter programmierer finden lässt der so ein kleines Tool schreibt.
<Scalp500> Vom Prinzip her dürfte das ja nicht so schwierig sein, LitteSnitch klinkt sich ja quasie auch "nur" als zusätzliche Netzwerkschicht ein und überwacht, wer wohin will.
<WildMinion> Scalp500: Laut einem Tutorial kann GuFw es o.O
<WildMinion> Soll angeblich so aussehen -- http://www.linux.com/images/stories/2011/gufw_add_rule.png
<WildMinion> (Quelle: http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/429427:create-firewall-configurations-easily-with-gufw-on-ubuntu )
<kubine> WildMinion: Title: Create Firewall Configurations Easily with Gufw on Ubuntu | Linux.com (at www.linux.com)
<WildMinion> kubine ist ein Bot, oder?
<nagetier> Ja
<WildMinion> Hab schon Angst bekommen warum der mir Links nachlabert
<nagetier> Und das immer und immer wieder ;)
<Scalp500> Hm, das sieht interessant aus. Fragt sich, ob das denn dann wirklich per app geht oder ob das Dropdown nur dafür da ist, den jeweiligen Port zu bestimmen. bspw. SSH -> 22
<WildMinion> Wahrscheinlich den Port
<WildMinion> nagetier: kubine macht mir angst :'(
<Scalp500> Was mir in dem Falle ja wieder nichts bringt :(
<nagetier> Scalp500, schau doch mal, ob sich da auch Firefox finden lässt
<WildMinion> Das sicherste ist ja immer noch: Kabel raus und WLAN aus :P
<nagetier> oder der Browser deiner Wahl
<Scalp500> Leider nein, habe ich schon geschaut. Da kommen dann nur irgendwelche ?Games? Fire Cool, Freelords, FTP usw
<nagetier> hm.. ok
<WildMinion> Hmmm
<Scalp500> Und wähle ich bspw den FTP aus, fügt der auch nur den 21er als Regel hinzu - sprich nur Portbasierend.
<nagetier> wenn dann sollte sich die Liste ja auch mit den installierten Anwendungen füllen
<Scalp500> Tut sie bei mir leider nicht, obwohl ich die GuFw nach div. Installationen installiert habe
<WildMinion> Was würde er dann bei Firefox blocken? TCP/80? Dann würde apt nicht mehr funktionieren
<nagetier> und FX auch nicht wirklich gesichert sein
<WildMinion> FX?
<nagetier> Firefox
<WildMinion> Ah
<Scalp500> kA, Firefox taucht nicht auf. Wenn ich 80 dicht mache, geht das halbe internet nicht mehr. Außer über 443 SSL
<WildMinion> Schon ausprobiert, oder wie?
<Scalp500> Ich hatte mir mal die GuFw so zugekonft, dass ich einen speziellen Port (von Plesk) nicht mehr öffnen konnte. Da habe ich kurzerhand den Remote Server formatiert, bis ich zur bitteren Erkenntnis nach der Neuinstallation gelangt bin, dass Plesk noch immer nicht aufgerufen werden kann. Da wusste ich, es hat was mit meinem Rechner hier zu tun -.-
<Scalp500> Ja, schon versucht.
<nagetier> :)
<WildMinion> Hmmm
<WildMinion> Klingt lustig, sorry
<Scalp500> Glaube ich. Aber die neuinstallation war es nicht wirklich, da völlig grundlos :)
<Scalp500> Interessant ist bspw auch, dass die GuFw grundsätzlich nicht für meine Windows-VMs greift (Virtualbox) obwohl diese per NAT angebunden sind, nicht per direkte Netzwerkbrücke. Die beziehen also per DHCP 'ne 10.X IP vom Ubuntu, nicht direkt eine 192.er vom Router. 
<WildMinion> VirtualBox's NAT ist eine abgetrennte Netzwerk-Schnittstelle -- was du am Host für EInstellungen vornimmst, hat für die VBox NAT keinen Einfluss
<WildMinion> Die VBox NAT hat ihre eigene Firewall
<Scalp500> läuft das denn nicht über eth0? 
<WildMinion> Aber nur Port-basierend -- und keine ausgehende Sperre -- d.h. du musst es in der VM konfigurieren
<WildMinion> Es ist eine art Routing ---- NAT 10.x.x.x -> 10.x.x.1 (Host NAT von VBox) -> Router -> Globales Internet
<Scalp500> ja gut, in der VM selbst brauche ich diese Restriktion nicht wirklich. Mir ging es prinzipiell nur darum, mein Hostsystem entsprechend abzusichern. 
<nagetier> ich hau mich, viel Erfolg und vor allem Spass noch 
<Scalp500> Danke nagetier gute Nacht
<WildMinion> nagetier: Werde auch gleich schlafen gehen
<nagetier> n8i
<WildMinion> Gute Nacht, nagetier.
<WildMinion> Vielleicht schreibt man sich morgen wieder
<nagetier> wolltest vorhin schon ;)
<WildMinion> nagetier: Ja, jemand hat Sturmgeklingelt am Handy :(
<nagetier> joa
<WildMinion> Seitdem bin ich nicht mehr müde
<WildMinion> Scalp500: Vielleicht solltest du dein Glück mal in den Ubuntu Foren versuchen
<Scalp500> Gute Idee, Ich werd die Frage mal reinschreiben. 
<Scalp500> Ich als OS X und Win Umsteiger finde das ja schon irgendwo kurios, dass ausgerechnet so eine Sache unter Linux nicht so einfach realisierbar ist, wo man doch sonst so gut wie alles irgendwo Einstellen und Ändern kann...... 
<nagetier> Scalp500, positive Reaktion würde mich auch interessieren.. kannst ja gerne mal eine Rückmeldung hier geben.. wir sind da evtl auch nicht der Einzigen
<nagetier> s/der/die
<nagetier> /
<WildMinion> nagetier: Soviel zu "wolltest du vorhin schon" :D
<Scalp500> Kann ja dann gern nochmal berichten :)
<nagetier> WildMinion, :)
<WildMinion> nagetier, Scalp500: Werde mich jetzt auch mal in's Bett verkrümmeln.  Wünsche dir noch viel Erfolg, und wenn du noch Probleme hast, komm hierher und frag nicht ob du fragen darsft, sondern frag ;)
<Scalp500> ok danke Euch. Gute Nacht.
<WildMinion> Gute Nacht!
 * Scalp500 ist für heute dann auch mal weg. Gute Nacht
<dreamon> Unter XUbuntu gibt es die Scrollbar Buttons nicht mehr. Man kann den Schieber schieben .. Aber es waren doch immer noch die beiden Pfeile vorhanden, anhand derer man durch anklicken auch scrollen konnte. Die fehlen hier. 
<dreamon> Ah hat sich erledig.. liegt am Theme
<dadrc> Kann man Remmina irgendwie beibringen, sich beim Beenden aus der Session auszuloggen?
<sash_> dadrc: Nicht dass ich wüsste.
<sash_> dadrc: Hab grad auch mal in die Einstellungen geschaut, da ist nix. Kann das eventuell ne Server-Einstellung sein?
<dadrc> Habs nicht gefunden
<dadrc> Und unser Admin hier ist immer sauer, wenn ich die Session auflasse
<sash_> http://www.sumoc.com/blog/index.cfm/2008/3/10/How-to-autologoff-remote-Desktop-Users
<kubine> sash_: Title: Sumo Consulting Blog (at www.sumoc.com)
<dadrc> uh, das sieht gut aus. danke =)
<sash_> Oder https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ee791741
<kubine> sash_: Title: Session Time Limits (at technet.microsoft.com)
<sash_> Letzteres vermutlich eher.
<dadrc> da hatte ich mich wohl zu sehr auf remmina als Ursache eingeschossen
<sash_> Jap. Und alles weitere bitte dann in ##windows oder #ubuntu-de-offtopic *scnr*
<sash_> *hihi*
<sash_> dadrc: Aber wo wir grad bei Remmina sind.
<sash_> Passiert dir das auch manchmal, dass die Maus quasi "durch" das Remmina-Fenster durchklickt?
<sash_> Wenn ich bspw. ein Terminal dahinter offen habe, passiert es manchmal, dass ich da reinklicke, manchmal wird auch bei Linksklick in das Windows ein Rechtsklick auf meinen Desktop gemacht.
<sash_> Kann aber sein, dass das n Gnome-Bug ist.
<sash_> Passiert auch eigentlich nur, wenn ich remmina im Fullscreen laufen habe.
<dadrc> Ne, hab ich noch nie gemerkt
<Dussel> Hallo. Nach Neuinstallation habe ich das Verzeichnis .thunderbird zurück gespielt. Die Konten waren eingerichtet, aber im lokalen Ordner fehlen alle archivierten Mails. Was könnte falsch gelaufen sein?
<Dussel> Es gibt da den Folder ../Mail/Local Folders wo sich die Archive befinden.
<stevieh> Dussel: kann es sein, dass du da auf einem anderen Profil fährst?
<Dussel> stevieh, nein, weil die imap konten sind eingerichtet. Aber ich habe jetzt entdeckt, dass der Pfad vom lokalen Ordner im alten System anderes war.
<Dussel> dachte sowas wird relativ zum profile-verzeichnis angegeben.
<stevieh> hmm...
<Dussel> da war noch der alte absolute Pfad frin.
<Dussel> Gerade mal getestet. Wenn ich ein neues Profil anlege, steht da auch ein absoluter Pfad zum lokalen Ordner drin. Also hab nicht ich es verbockt :)
<stevieh> naja, solange du noch nichts gelöscht hast, ist ja alles gut
<Dussel> ne, glück gehabt :)
<LetoThe2nd> wenn wir vorhin schon bei remmina waren, ich hab hier den lustigen effekt dass der mauszeiger so ne art variablen offset hat, wenn ich auf ne vbox verbinde
<sash_> LetoThe2nd: Per RDP?
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: yep
<LetoThe2nd> man kanns "kompensieren" indem man den cursor quasi gegen den fensterrand schiebt
<sash_> Aber bei "normalen" RDP-Connections passiert das nicht?
<sash_> Also, eiigentlich sollte da ja kein Unterschied bestehen.
<LetoThe2nd> keine ahnung, ich brauch dat zeuch sonst nie
<sash_> :)
<LetoThe2nd> und aus unverständlichen gründen hat er auch nen riesen schwarzen rahmen um die session
<sash_> Kannst die Auflösung eigentlich einstellen.
<LetoThe2nd> jo bin auch noch am basteln
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: die auflösung manuell zu setzen scheints zu richten
<sash_> LetoThe2nd: Jo, an der Qualität würde ich u.U. auch noch herumbasteln. Im LAN kannste eigentlich immer Best nehmen, ich nutz das auch über DSL. Ist zwar langsamer, macht aber keinen Augenkrebs.
<LetoThe2nd> jö, danke
<WildMinion> Guten Tag ;)
<MexXx> set
<WildMinion> Wo bekomme ich die Ubuntu 14.04 Minimal ISO her? Ich suche schon den ganzen ISO Server durch, und finde nichts :(
<k1l> !minimal
<k1l> nimm die server.iso
<k1l> oder halt die http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<k1l> ah warte, du wolltest ja 14.04
<k1l> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<WildMinion> Sind die beiden Links identisch und verweisen auf 15.04?
<WildMinion> Ach, auf dist/ achten
<WildMinion> Danke!
<k1l> nein, das eine ist vivid das andere ist trusty
<WildMinion> mini.iso ist minimal, oder?
<k1l> mehr mini wirds nicht mehr :)
<k1l> aber dafür muss man man auf uefi verzichten
<WildMinion> mini.iso hat kein EFI Support?
<WildMinion> :(
<WildMinion> Brauche wenn schon mit EFI Support
<k1l> dann nimm das server image. ist eh der selbe kernel etc nur ohne desktop. den kannste ja aber nachinstallieren
<WildMinion> Ist ja Doof :(
<WildMinion> Eine mini-uefi.iso wäre mal nicht schlecht
<k1l> kannst ja mal gucken ob es mittlerweile anders aussieht aber https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD sagt noch, dass es kein uefi hat
<kubine> k1l: Title: Installation/MinimalCD - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<WildMinion> Ja, leider. Wäre mal eine Idee es mal bei der nächsten Version zu basteln
<WildMinion> Vielleicht bei der nächsten LT, 16.04
<WildMinion> *LTS
<k1l> ja tu dir keinen zwang an :)
<Lembert> Hallo, ich habe hier defekte rar Archive mit Fotos drin. Von diesen möchte ich das noch rettbare entpacken. Ubuntu Archivverwaltung öffnet die Teile nicht mal. Winrar mit Wine öffnet die zwar und zeigt die Dateinamen an, aber kann wegen "unerwartetem Archivende" nicht entpacken. Kann mir da jemand ein Tool empfehlen?
<_moep_> rar
<Lembert> ok danke, versuche ich, gibts auch was für zip archive?
<Lembert> also was nicht abbricht und "alles frisst" ;)
<WildMinion> k1l: Und mit dem Paket mate-install installiere ich den MATE Desktop, richtig?
<thomasfuston> WildMinion: Dazu am besten auf die Mate website gehen dort sind genauere informationen dazu
<WildMinion> thomasfuston: Danke
<WildMinion> Lembert: Versuch mal tar xf datei.zip
<k1l> WildMinion: mate-desktop-environment ist das mate paket
<WildMinion> k1l: Danke
<WildMinion> k1l: mini.iso mit Hyper-V IDE geht doch ganz gut, UEFI maht nur ein paar Probleme, IDE geht besser
<WildMinion> Also ohne EFI
<k1l> ja wenn du im bios legacy modus bootest ist das alles kein problem.
<WildMinion> Für Linux VM's auch besser denke ich
<Amnestie> Hey
<Amnestie> Was empfehlt ihr, Ubuntu Unity oder doch Xubuntu..
<Dussel> Ich habe eine Liste mit udev-Regeln angelegt, um auf Androidgeräte über adb zugreifen zu können. Leider funktioniert es nur, wenn ich den adb-server als root starte.
<Dussel> plugdev ist in meinen gruppen
<dreamon> Unter XUbuntu gibt es die ScrollbarPfeil-Buttons nicht mehr. Man kann den Schieber schieben .. Aber es waren doch immer noch die beiden Pfeile vorhanden, anhand derer man durch anklicken auch scrollen konnte. Die fehlen hier. 
<Dussel> was könnte denn an dieser udev-regel falsch sein? SUBSYSTEM==”usb”, ATTR{idVendor}==”0bb4″, ATTR{idProduct}=="0c87", MODE=”0660″, GROUP="plugdev"
<Lothenon> dreamon: liegt am theme, wie du schon heute morgen feststelltes :)
<Frickelpit> Dussel: die unterschiedlichen Anführungszeichen?
<Dussel> Frickelpit, leider nicht. Aber ich könnte zur Sicherheit mal durchbooten. Sollte aber auch nichts verbessern.
<Dussel> oh mann, die falschen Anführungszeichen habe ich echt nicht gesehen.
<Dussel> Ich galube da war alles was ich getestet habe umsonst. 
<stevie77de> p4FE132BD.dip0.t-ipconnect.de Font /lib/font/bit/terminus/terminus.14.font
<stevie77de> froze slackware
<Dussel> ist das frustrierend.
<Dussel> ist das frustrierend.
<Dussel> sorry
<dreamon> Lothenon, Dachte ich. 
<Lothenon> dreamon: kein theme dabei, welches die buttons anbei hat? da hilft wohl nur die erstellung eines eigenen themes
<dreamon> Lothenon, Ich war schon froh ein Theme gefunden zu haben, das Ertragbar ist. 
<maze-m> moinsen
<maze-m> wo finde ich die Log-Dateien von kodi? will eine BluRay abspielen, aber irgendwie bricht der Stream immer wieder ab
<maze-m> und ich bekomme die meldung, dass ich in den Log-Dateien suchen sollte...
<Lothenon> unter /var/log schon geschaut?
<maze-m> Lothenon: da hab ich nur das: http://paste.debian.net/216805/
<kubine> maze-m: Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<maze-m> also kann natürlich sein, dass der in die syslog mit reinloggt. da müsste ich mal gucken
<maze-m> hmm, nee da finde ich auch nichts
<Lothenon> maze-m: $HOME/.kodi/temp/kodi.log
<Lothenon> http://kodi.wiki/view/Log_file/Advanced
<kubine> Lothenon: Title: Log file/Advanced - Kodi (at kodi.wiki)
<maze-m> Ah, cool. Dann guck ich da mal
<maze-m> Also in der Log finde ich das, wenn ich meine BluRay starte: http://paste.debian.net/216818/
<kubine> maze-m: Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<maze-m> aber das sagt mir ja noch nicht so viel darüber, warum er den Stream nicht öffnen kann...
<Lothenon> maze-m: frag doch mal in #teamkodi
<maze-m> okay, sonst frag ich da mal
<WildMinion> Guten Abend!
#ubuntu-de 2015-06-10
<ub_umstieg> Guten Tag  Frage wie startet man eine DVd mit menue 14.04
<k1l> wie meinst du das?
<ub_umstieg> die DVD hat ein menue mit 4filmen wenn ich sie in den Ubuntu rechner Einlege passiert nichts 
<k1l> !codecs > ub_umstieg 
<kubine> ub_umstieg: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs
<k1l> du musst noch codecs installieren. das ist im wiki beschrieben
<ub_umstieg> ok
<ub_umstieg> es klappt einfach nicht die dvd meldet sich nicht und kein abspielprogramm startet automatisch 
<ub_umstieg> mit dem dateimanager kann ich die einzelnen vob allerdings abspielen 
<stevieh> ub_umstieg: probier mal den vlc
<ub_umstieg> stevieh:  welche datei von den vielen im Video_Ts ordner soll ich denn damit starten 
<stevieh> ub_umstieg: gar keine. "Medium öffnen...."
<ub_umstieg> ah gewusst wie es geht Danke 
<tsal> Moin! Ich würde gern ein system mit einem LVM2 SSD cache einrichten, ginge das mit 14.04 oder ist es schon zu alt dafür?
<ppq> probier es aus, tsal. 3.16 ist auf jeden fall aktuell genug. wenn lvm2 in trusty zu alt ist, gibt's zur not mittel und wege, was neueres zu installieren.
<ppq> aha, 2.02.105 war wohl die erste version mit lvmcache support, trusty hat nur 2.02.98.
<tsal> ppq: hmm, ich könnte natürlich lvm2 selbst kompilieren. Ist aber wohl riskant.
<tsal> vivid würde wohl gehen. Ich schätze ich muss mich mit der nicht-LTS version abfinden.
<stevieh> klar, tut ja auch nicht weh
<Joseah> Hi, wenn man mit dem Notebook in öffentlichen WLAN surft - welche Angriffsmöglichkeiten gibt es denn da für den Rechner?
<Joseah> Außer jetzt unverschlüsselten Datenverkehr mitlauschen
<sillyslux> im cafe: root konsole offen lassen und aufs klo gehn
<Joseah> sillyslux: ;-)
<sillyslux> ähm, gehts ums selber angreifen oder angegriffen werden?
<Joseah> sillyslux: Ist ja letztlich egal - mir geht es um alle möglichen Angriffsszenarien, um mögliche Schutzmechanismen zu erstellen.
<stevieh> naja, im Prinzip solltest du das ding dann wie einen Server am Internet behandeln.
<sillyslux> da gab es einen neuen usb hack vor ein paar monaten
<Joseah> sillyslux: Also hauptsächlich in öffentlchen WLANS, z. B. auch Freifunk-Netzwerk
<stevieh> d.h. alle services nach aussen zumachen und nur die zulassen, die gebraucht werden, wenn überhaupt. 
<sillyslux> eine firewall wär da vielleicht nicht schlecht
<Joseah> Dadurch, dass öffentliche WLANS unverschlüsselt sind, ist klar, dass man sichere Verbindungen (HTTPS) verwenden sollte. Aber was gibt es noch alles?
<bekks> Welches OS läuft denn auf dem Notebook?
<stevieh> Ansonsten alles verschlüsselt machen, sonst können natürlich daten gesnifft werden.
<Joseah> stevieh: Standard Ubuntu-Installation
<Joseah> sillyslux: Personal Firewall aufm Rechner? Braucht man das bei ner Standard Ubuntu-Installation?
<stevieh> auch bei mails drauf achten.
<bekks> Joseah: Also Firewall aktivieren, alle Services die nicht gebraucht werden, abschalten.
<Joseah> bekks: Meinst du iptables?
<bekks> Joseah: In nicht vertrauenswürdigen Netzen braucht man eine Firewall.
<bekks> Und ja, ich meine iptables.
<stevieh> aber im Prinzip: das meiste sollte man so oder so beachten, egal ob öffentliches wlan oder firmen wlan...
<sillyslux> vielleicht ist auch ein vpn eine gute idee
<Joseah> bekks: Warum braucht man eine Firewall? Erstgemeinte Frage...
<bekks> Joseah: Um sich zu schützen?
<sillyslux> mit der iptables firewall macht man ports zu
<Joseah> bekks: Aber dachte, dass bei Ubuntu standardmäßig keine offenen Ports da sind?
<bekks> Joseah: Ohne offene Ports würdest du nicht im Internet surfen können.
<Joseah> bekks: Nun, so viel ich weiß geht das ja auch nur, weil man davor eine Anfrage INS Internet gesendet hat und somit darf auch die ANTWORT rein.
<bekks> Dann kennst Du nur einen Teil der Wahrheit ;)
<Rochvellon> und was würde iptables daran ändern?
<sillyslux> das kann man so einrichten
<sillyslux> mit iptables
<sillyslux> auskunft erhaält man mit iptables -l und iptables -l -t nat
<bekks> iptables -L -vnx
<sillyslux> große ells -L
<sillyslux> also vielleicht ist doch das mit dem vpn die beste lösung? da wär dann auch http ohne s versschlüsselt
<bekks> Und wohin solld as VPN gehen?
<bekks> Und wie sieht es mit dem Schutz des VPN Endpunktes aus?
<sillyslux> home/office
<bekks> In home/office muss man das genau so absichern. Da kann man das auch direkt auf dem Notebook machen.
<sillyslux> stimmt
<sillyslux> hat ubuntu eine nette gui für iptables oder macht man das da auch per konsole?
<bekks> Es gibt GUIs, aber sinnvollerweise macht man das mit ufw
<Joseah> Im Ubuntuusers-Wiki steht, dass man eigl. keine Personal Firewall braucht?
<bekks> Du bewegst Dich in unsicheren Netzen.
<bekks> Es ist dein Risiko.
<Joseah> bekks: Klar, mir geht es darum das genauer zu verstehen, deshalb frage ich.
<sillyslux> "eigl."
<stevieh> ich hab auch keine.
<stevieh> sillyslux: hast du eine?
<sillyslux> wenn du nfs dateifreigaben hast und vielleicht ein webserver läuft kann man die firewall vllt eben doch wollen
<sillyslux> stevieh nö
<sillyslux> aber komische gefühl hab ich manchmal
<stevieh> aha. und warum erklärst du es ihm dann?
<sillyslux> +s
<sillyslux> ich diskutiere mit
<stevieh> aha
<sillyslux> dient der wissensfindung
<bekks> Aha.
<sillyslux> dann weiß ich das vllt auch mal
<stevieh> (20:55:08) sillyslux: "eigl." <- was ist da der diskussionsbeitrag?
<sillyslux> ich hab ein laptop mit viel webzeug drauf und nfs und
<sillyslux> das bezog sich auf Joseah's: Im Ubuntuusers-Wiki steht, dass man eigl. keine Personal Firewall braucht?
<sillyslux> das stimmt ja auch
<sillyslux> "eigl." (eigentlich?) brauch ma des net!
<Joseah> Mich verwirrt das ziemlich. Von manchen hört man, man braucht es. Manchmal heißt es, man braucht es nicht. 
<sillyslux> na die frage ist doch ob man auf dem laptop dienste laufen hat, die man im cafe unbekannten unzugänglich machen will
<sillyslux> im normalfall is da nix, oder?
<stevieh> Joseah: du kannst dir die ufw ja anmachen, wenns dir besser geht... http://www.howtogeek.com/115116/how-to-configure-ubuntus-built-in-firewall/
<kubine> stevieh: Title: How to Configure Ubuntus Built-In Firewall (at www.howtogeek.com)
<sillyslux> der normalfall ist normalerweise aber auch sehr schnell nicht mehr gegeben
<Joseah> stevieh: Ja, kann ich. Wollte hier aber eine kleine Diskussion starten, um die Hintergründe etwas besser zu verstehen. 
<sillyslux> na gibt auch eine "gufw - graphical user interface for ufw"
<stevieh> Joseah: also: bekks aussage mit dem Teil der Wahrheit verstehe ich nur eingeschränkt, weil: wenn du surfen willst, müssen die connections so oder so aktiv sein. die ufw macht nix kaputt und gibt dir die Sicherheit, dass du nicht aus versehen doch noch ports aufhast, die die Welt nix angehen...  aber wenn du maschine sonst auch nix freigibt geht das IMHO auch so.
<bekks> stevieh: Natürlich geht das "auch so". Ich bezog mich nur darauf, dass, wenn man tatsächlich alle Ports zunagelt, man halt auch nicht surfen kann.
<sillyslux> brauch ma halt nägel mit smarten köpfen
<Joseah> stevieh: Gibt es in Freifunk-Netzwerken oder anderen öffentlichen WiFis noch andere Möglichkeiten, einen Rechner zu hacken?
<bekks> Joseah: Andere Möglichkeiten als "was"?
<Joseah> Die bisher diskutierten ;-)
<sillyslux> als durchs netzwerk interface
<sillyslux> also ne..
<bekks> Joseah: Elektromagnetische Abstrahlung, USB, eSATA, etc.
<Joseah> bekks: Also ohne physischen Zugriff (z. B. Keylogger, USB-Stick)
<Joseah> bekks: Was meinst du mit elektromagnetische Abstahrlung?
<bekks> Weisst du was elektrischeund magnetische Felder sind?
<stevieh> ich würde mir auf jeden Fall einen Nudelsieb aufsetzen.
<bekks> Fjedn.
<sillyslux> das nudelsieb setzt man doch aus religiösen gründen auf
<sillyslux> aluhut war das. das hilft aber dem rechner nix
<sillyslux> rosenquarz war für computer
<bekks> Irgendwie wird das hier immer mehr offtopic.
<stevieh> yep, lasst uns mal drüben mehr plaudern...
<sillyslux> ne ich net..
<tsal> Joseah: Also ich würde empfehlen alles durch ein VPN zu einem vertrauenswürdigem rechner zu tunneln.
<stevieh> und mit dem handy auch gleich so
<tsal> denn selbst wenn du verschlüsselten kram aufrufst fallen jede menge metadaten an, also welche seiten du aufrufst und so
<stevieh> mann mann mann...
<tsal> jepp, mit dem handy auch. Openvpn gibt es dafür auch.
<stevieh> weil der mann von der Dönerbude kann das viel gewinnbringender verkaufen als Tante gugl
<Joseah> tsal: Das wird dann auch über den VPN-Tunnel geleitet, oder? Also dann sollte nicht mal mehr ersichtlich sein, welche Adresse man aufgerufen hat?
<stevieh> tsal: machst du das?
<tsal> Joseah: genau, die einzig sichtbare verbindung ist die verbindung zum VPN rechner. 
<tsal> stevieh: ja, mache ich.
<tsal> es ist einfacher die sicherheit von einem tunnel zu gewährleisten als von 100ten verschiedenen applikationen, wer weiss was für bekannte und unbekannte lücken die haben.
<tsal> Achja, der tunnel schützt nicht gegen eingehende verbindungen, man muss immer noch den rechner selbst absichern (unnötige services abschalten, unnötige ports zumachen)
<stevieh> die bandbreitenbeschränkung würde ich mir nicht antun und ausserdem verschiebe ich da das problem nur...
<tsal> Naja, je nachdem wo dein VPN endpunkt ist kann die bandbreite recht gut sein.
<sillyslux> vpn. sag ich doch...
<tsal> und ja das problem wird verschoben, aber zu einem punkt wo man nicht so leicht angreifbar ist.
<tsal> öffentliche hotspots ziehen gern leute an die mit daten anderer leute "spielen" wollen.
<WildMinion> Guten Abend ;)
<tsal> hallo WildMinion
<fragger5> vBulletin Plugins/Products for version 3.8x are being added every few minutes if you find one you like, download it, if there isn't refresh the page every few minutes URL for plugins/products -> https://www.criosphinx.net/boards/forumdisplay.php?f=24
<fragger5> vBulletin Plugins/Products for version 3.8x are being added every few minutes if you find one you like, download it, if there isn't refresh the page every few minutes URL for plugins/products -> https://www.criosphinx.net/boards/forumdisplay.php?f=24
<bekks> fragger5: Stop spamming.
<fragger5> vBulletin Plugins/Products for version 3.8x are being added every few minutes if you find one you like, download it, if there isn't refresh the page every few minutes URL for plugins/products -> https://www.criosphinx.net/boards/forumdisplay.php?f=24
#ubuntu-de 2015-06-11
<stevieh> hmm... wo finde ich denn die app-icons meines ambiance themes im unity dashboard, wenn ich da eins verändern will?
<stevieh> ich finds nich..
<sash_> stevieh: /usr/share/icons/ oder ~/.local/share/icons/ normalerweise.
<stevieh> jo, da find ich aber nur Numix-Circle oder Hight-Contrast die den namen "firefox" haben, aber das ist nicht das Bildchen, das ich auf dem Desktop sehe
<sash_> Hmm …
<sash_> Ist das denn definitiv ein Firefox-Icon, nicht vielleicht ein generisches "Browser"-Icon?
<sash_> Oder ist das das Standard-Theme?
<stevieh> tja, wenn ich das wüsste ;-)
<stevieh> /usr/share/app-install/icons/firefox.png das war das wohl...
<sash_> Puh, da soll noch einer durchblicken.
<sash_> Aber wenn ich das so lese, müsste das auch noch woanders liegen.
<sash_> "The package also contains a copy of each application's icon that is referenced from the .desktop files."
<sash_> Also, wenn du in firefox.desktop in diesem app-install/desktop/ reinschaust, müsstest du den eigentlichen Pfad finden, denke ich.
<stevieh> sash_: ne, da ist kein pfad gewesen... ich vermute, da gibts nen intergalaktischen icon pfad.
<passt__> ich möchte aus dem Firefox heraus ein PDF-Dokument mit dem Ubuntu-eigenen Dokumentenbetrachter evince öffnen. Normalerweise öffnet sich beim Klick auf den PDF-Link der "Öffnen mit"-Dialog, wo man die Auswahl hat auf "Datei speicher" oder "Öffnen mit" Anwendung der Wahl.
<passt__> In den meisten Fällen wir bei einer PDF-Datei automatisch und richtig der Dokumentenbetrachter vorgeschlagen.
<passt__> Ich verwende aber einen Webclient für mein Emailpostfach, wo stattdessen "gedit" angezeigt wird. Über "Andere..." Anwendung suchen weiß ich nicht wo ich evince den Dokumentenbetrachter finden soll.
<stevieh>  which evince
<stevieh> /usr/bin/evince
<passt__> vielen dank, zwei sachen auf einmal gelernt :)
<stevieh> de rien
<lisx> Hi... ich habe ein problem mit grub...
<lisx> ich habe ubuntu auf einem USB-stick installiert
<lisx> und auf die festplatte raid5 konfiguriert
<lisx> das problem ist aufgetreten als ubuntu ein reboot gemacht hatte
<lisx> und zwar... "error attempt to read or write outside of disk hd0... you need to load the kernel first"
<lisx> kann mir jemand helfen?
<lisx> die fragen sind: Ist dieses problem lösbar ohne ubuntu wieder zu installieren?
<lisx> oder wenn nur eine neue installation möglich ist... muss ich raid5 (mdadm) von null neu konfigurieren?
<sdx23> lisx: du musst es hauptsächlich richtig installieren. Offenbar war dein Grub auf der Festplatte. War.
<lisx> sdx23: ich habe schon versucht GRUB neu zu installieren... mit mount /dev/sde /mnt... 
<sdx23> mount installiert keinen grub
<sdx23> !Grub > lisx 
<kubine> lisx: Informationen zu GRUB finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB
<lisx> sdx23: genau, ich habe eine von dieser methoden benutzt ohne erfolg
<sdx23> welche, wie genau und wie äußert sich das?
<sdx23> du musst grub auf den usb-stick installieren, den dann aber auch als erstes boot-device im Bios einstellen.
<sdx23> davon ab, dass das ganze "Ubuntu auf einen USB-Stick" imo ziemlicher Unfug ist.
<lisx> Methode 4 habe ich benutzt... als die System installiert wurde und ein reboot gemacht, war gar keine problem mit grub...
<lisx> aber dann war eine update für kernel zur verfügung
<lisx> ich habe apt-get dist-upgrade... und dann musste ich eine reboot machen... und erst dann kam das problem
<lisx> höffentlich kann man alles verstehen, was ich (zu versuchen) geschrieben habe
<Etarius> mal eine frage: was muss ich alles tun unter ubuntu 1404 um krita ohne das ganze KDE zu installieren?
<Klawa> wie kann ich den Synergy-Client (z.B. synergyc 192.168.178.10) VOR dem login starten?
<Klawa> Ein Eintrag in rc.local (/usr/bin/synergyc 192.168.178.10)  funktioniert nicht.
<nagetier> Klawa, schau mal hier, muss da selber auch immer nachlesen.. aber dort findet sich sehr wahrscheinlich etwas - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/autostart
<kubine> nagetier: Title: Autostart › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Klawa> danke
<nagetier> nicht dafür
<foofoobar> Hi. Versuche redis-server zu installieren, doch das Paket nicht vom server geladen werden (obwohl gefunden), woran kann das liegen? http://hastebin.com/firoxufako.avrasm
<kubine> foofoobar: Title: hastebin (at hastebin.com)
<stevieh> foofoobar: dass du 13.10 verwendest und das nicht mehr supportet ist?
<foofoobar> stevieh: Also geht nur per upgrade?
<stevieh> ja
<foofoobar> ok, danke
<stevieh> bitte.
<Klawa> nagetier, leider geht es mit autostart nicht. synergy-client muss VOR dem login laufen!
<stevieh> Klawa: für sowas könnte man entweder einen eigenen Services starter schreiben oder sich die rc.local zur Brust nehmen.
<nagetier> da würde ich dann auch mal bei systemd gucken
<nagetier> zB so - https://wiki.archlinux.de/title/Systemd/Eigener_Service
<kubine> nagetier: Title: Systemd/Eigener Service – wiki.archlinux.de (at wiki.archlinux.de)
<Klawa> ok
<sillyslux> <Klawa> Ein Eintrag in rc.local (/usr/bin/synergyc 192.168.178.10)  funktioniert nicht.
<sillyslux> an der lösung bin auch interessiert
<koegs> kann man iirc auch mit lightdm starten
<stevieh> http://synergy-project.org/wiki/Startup
<kubine> stevieh: Title: Startup - Synergy Wiki (at synergy-project.org)
<stevieh> kann man analog machen, oder digital.
<sillyslux> stehvieh: project wiki.. good point..
<vertreter> nabend
<vertreter> ich verzweifle gerade an htaccess
<vertreter> ich habe 2 domains a und b, die auf denselben webspace zeigen (kein zugriff auf httpdocroot)
<vertreter> wie kann ich eine domainweiche bauen, die auf unterschiedliche verzeichnisse leitet?
<vertreter> undzwar so, dass es wirklich aussishet, als wenn es "echt" unterschiedliche seiten wäen
<sillyslux> wie?!
<sillyslux> ist das eine php seite?
<sillyslux> das ist irgendwo online?
<sillyslux> du hast ein webroot für 2 domains
<vertreter> mit php hat das nix zu tun
<sillyslux> und willst die jeweils auf 2 unterverzeichnisse umleiten?
<vertreter> a.de und b.de zeigt die gleiche seite
<vertreter> ich möchte aber dass, wenn man a.de eingibt /a.de/ aufgerufen wird
<vertreter> b.de entsprechend /b.de/
<vertreter> also das verzeichnis
<vertreter> in der url-leiste soll aber die die domain stehen und nicht das unterverzeichnis
<vertreter> mod rewrite 
<sillyslux> hm ja
<vertreter> der nutzer soll also nicht merken, dass es der gleich webspace ist
<sillyslux> ne bin leider kein apache rewrite profi :(
<vertreter> schade
<Etarius> hat niemand einen plan was man machen muss um krita ohne das komplette kde zu installieren?
<gebjgd> Etarius, libreoffice verwenden
<Etarius> das ist keine lösung …
<Rochvellon> eine lösung wäre, das programm selber zu kompilieren inkl. der jew. abhängigkeiten. bei irc-client quassel wird sowas gemacht. einmal die normale version, die kde-komponenten vorraussetzt und eine 2. version, die alle benötigten abhängigkeiten mitbringt, ohne selbst kde installieren zu müssen
<Etarius> Rochvellon, jep … dachte ich mir schon … bin grade den quellcode am ziehen
<Approach> Hat jemand eine idee warum postfix rumzickt, kann keine mail versenden zu gmx, googlemail funktioniert allerdings
<Approach> Bekomme folgende meldung im log:
<Approach> 12105 Jun 11 20:56:01 mail postfix/smtp[28883]: D44C871F176: to=<foo@gmx.de>, relay=mx01.emig.gmx.net[212.227.17.5]:25, delay=0.51, delays=0.01/0.02/0.12/0.36, dsn=5.0.0, status=bounced (host mx01.emig.gmx.net[212.227.17.5] said:       550-Requested action not taken: mailbox unavailable 550 invalid DNS MX or A/AAAA resource record (in reply to MAIL FROM command))
<Rochvellon> würd mal sagen, da tritt ein problem bei gmx auf. invalid DNS MX or A/AAAA resource record (in reply to MAIL FROM command))
<Klawa> Nochmal synergy-client wo finde ich die Konfigurationsdateien von lightdm - in Beschreibungen ist immer gdm oder kdm aufgeführt (z.B. http://synergy-project.org/wiki/Startup)
<kubine> Klawa: Title: Startup - Synergy Wiki (at synergy-project.org)
<Approach> Rochvellon: Hatte vor 1Woche probleme mit ssl zertifikate. Die waren abgelaufen. Habe nun es ersetzt und merke das es immer noch nicht funktioniert :(
<Rochvellon> Approach: der fehler deutet darauf hin, dass der DNS-Record nicht richtig gesetzt ist
<Approach> Rochvellon: verstehe nicht was man beim DNS eintrag falsch machen kann. MX eintrag lautet wie folgt: mail.example.com
<Approach> allerdings habe ich noch cname mit: mail.example.com
<Approach> wenn ich "host example.com" eingebe steht auch die mx adresse
<Rochvellon> nicht mail.gmx.de?
<Rochvellon> oder welche sie gerade haben?
<Approach> also dann steht dort mail.example.com
<Approach> example.com mail is handled by 10 mail.example.com.
<Rochvellon> und mail.example.com kann nicht aufgelöst werden, weil es dafür keinen dns-eintrag gibt, der nach gmx weiterleitet
<Rochvellon> hier findest du die domains, die gmx nutzt: https://hilfe.gmx.net/sicherheit/ssl.html
<kubine> Rochvellon: Title: Sicherheit - SSL im Mailprogramm (at hilfe.gmx.net)
<Approach> Rochvellon: DNS Settings http://pastebin.com/JJxaVSfC
<kubine> Approach: Title: foo - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Approach> Irgendwie gefällt mir der A Record nicht? KA ob es in Ordnung ist
<dreamon> Wie findet man die verwendete Gateway IP heraus?
<jokrebel> ifconfig?
<dreamon> jokrebel, da steht nur die IP, Mask und Bmask
<dreamon> ähm Bcast :)
<_moep_> bust dz schon verbunden?
<dreamon> ja per dhcp
<_moep_> ifconfig eth0
<dreamon> in meinem Fall ifconfig wlan0 .. aber da steht kein gateway und auch kein dns server.. ipconfig unter Windows würde es anzeigen
<WildMinion> Wie kann ich in Ubuntu meine Netzwerkschnittstelle (LAN-Stecker) auf 100 MBit/s festlegen? Standardmäßig ist lauf ethtool 1000 MBit/s gesetzt.
<jokrebel> dreamon: route .n
<jokrebel> dreamon: route -n
<WildMinion> dreamon: oder 'ip a'
<dreamon> jokrebel, Danke!
<jokrebel> ich hab mit Multiboot Ubuntu installiert und einen "persistant Mode" darin aktiviert. So wie es aussieht, werden dort auch die Konfigurationen gespeichert. Was nur etwas nervt, ist dass beim booten immer noch die Abfrage "Installieren / Ausprobieren" erfolgt. Wie bekomm ich die weg?
<nagetier> jokrebel, du meinst in grub?
<ppq> das ist isolinux
<nagetier> muss ja
<nagetier> ahso, ok
<nagetier> dann dort das Menue anpassen
<nagetier> wenn möglich, weiß es nicht genau.. aber sollte eigentlich
<jokrebel> nene - ich wähl in dem Multiboot-Grub den Persistant-Mode der Ubuntu (Live) Installations aus. Dort hätt ich aber gerne, dass ich nicht gefragt werde, ob ich Ubuntu ausprobieren oder installieren will.
<jokrebel> Das möcht ich höchstens in der Orginal_live. Er soll einfach in den "Ausprobier-Modus" booten (von dort aus könnte ich wenn ich will ja immer noch installieren)
<maredebianum> Hallo, mir hat es die Darstellung etwas zerlegt, aktuell werden Fonts teilweise gar nicht angezeigt und sonstige Fensterinhalte teilweise doppelt (refresh-Problem, window resize fixt es). LTS hier auf Thinkpad, hat jemand eine Idee? Es tritt seit I/O errors auf SSD auf, also evtl. irgend eine config con gnome o.ä. kaputt?
#ubuntu-de 2015-06-12
 * jokrebel hat die Lösung vielleicht hier: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/startfenster-ubuntu-testen-installieren-deakti/
<Etarius> mahlzeit … mal eine frage: weiß sich wer mit dem kde-sachen aus zu kennen, ich habe eben krita kompiliert und versuche es nun zu starten, dabei kommt die erstaunliche fehlermeldung, dass das lcms color managment plugin nicht installiert sei … dabei hatte ich aber von liblcms2 alles installiert, hier mal die meldung: http://pastebin.com/fec0hRQi
<kubine> Etarius: Title: [Bash] Krita: Kompiliert unter ubuntu1404 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<geser> hast du auch liblcms2-dev installiert gehabt beim kompilieren und wurde es auch gefunden?
<Etarius> geser, jep
<huma70> hallo zusammen, ich bin absoluter ubuntu-neuling und habe ein problem mit meiner grafikkarte.
<huma70> meine grafikkarte wird mir nicht angezeigt und ich kann auch eine treiber dafür installieren. habe eine nvidia 960 im system und auf einer zweiten partition (eigene Festplatte) Ubuntu neben windows laufen.
<huma70> wollte gerne x-plane auf ubuntu spielen, habe irgendwo gelesen, dass das spiel da besser laufen soll.
<huma70> bin mal kurz eine rauchen
<huma70> bin wieder da
<ppq> huma70, installier dir mal den "nvidia" treiber: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia
<kubine> ppq: Title: nvidia › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<huma70> wenn ich versuche über "zusätzliche Treiber" zu gehen, dann steht da "keine zusätzlichen Treiber vorhanden"
<huma70> und mit dem wiki komme ich nicht so wirklich klar
<Lothenon> für die 960 braucht es den 346.72 von nvidia, ich bezweifle, dass der schon in den repos ist. evtl. gibts ein ppa, das diesen treiber hat. ansonsten wäre eine manuelle installation des treibers vonnöten, was jedoch nicht problemlos ist
<nagetier> 346.59 finde ich hier
<Lothenon> hm, 346.35 sollte auch gehen.
<nagetier> Lothenon, der .59 dann auch?
<Lothenon> ja
<Lothenon> hm, in 14.04 ist er nicht drinnen. 15.04 müsste den treiber haben
<nagetier> huma70, welches Ubuntu verwendest du genau?
<huma70> 14.04
<nagetier> huma70, und das ist frisch aufgesetzt und primär möchtest du x-plane spielen?
<Lothenon> dann böte sich an, 15.04 anstelle von 14.04 zu installieren
<nagetier> Ja
<huma70> kann ich das einfach so upgraden?
<huma70> wie gesagt - bin anfänger, was ubuntu angeht
<nagetier> huma70, würde es neu installieren.. geht ja schnell
<nagetier> aber upgrade geht auch, ja
<huma70> ok. ich möchte tatsächlich primär x-plane darauf spielen
<nagetier> dürfte aber länger dauern, und ist auch etwas fehleranfällig
<Lothenon> würde sich eine neuinstallation anbieten, geht auch schneller
<nagetier> huma70, dann möchtest du auch neuste Software, was durch 15.04 möglich wäre
<huma70> ok. dann suche ich mal nach der neuesten version und brenne mit eine DVD...
<huma70> danke schonmal
<delikt> hallo leute kann mir hier vielleicht jemand mit nen firsch isntallierten zorin 9 core helfen?
<delikt> frisch installierten*^frisch installierten*^
<delikt> niemand -.-
<delikt> warum seh ich hier an die 100 leute im chat aber nur mich schreiben?^
<nagetier> delikt, weil hier Support ist, und zwar für Ubuntu
<delikt> zorin basiert doch auf ubuntu...
<smeexs> weil die alle net ständig auf den chat schauen sondern nur gelegentlich , irc funktioniert halt ein wenig anders .. 
<darkfire_> das stimmt. irc funktioniert anders, aber es ist auch gut so.
<noseeder> Guten Abend. wenn ich eine Server auf dem diverse VM laufen sollen einrichten möchte, welche Virtualisierungslösung ist da in der Linux Server welt die am meisten genutzte?
<Fuchs> kommt arg auf die Anforderungen (Gastbetriebssystem, was das tun soll ...) darauf an
<DerProfessor> Hallo Leute, noseeder ich glaube das ist eher ein Thema fuer ##Linux aber KA
<DerProfessor> OK dann halt doch nicht 
<Fuchs> VMWare ist im professionellen Umfeld verbreitet, KVM basiertes Zeugs gibt es aber auch 
<sillyslux> dann wär da noch lxc (linux container dings)
<noseeder> Fuchs ich will ggf 1 -12  windows maschienen laufen lassen aber vorallem Linux zum üben. heist eine für Apache eine für File server etc das ich mir beim basteln nicht immer alles zerschieße
<sillyslux> ich hab lange xen benutzt, das gabs mal auf ner c't cd und war sehr toll
<Fuchs> Gut, wenn Du Windowsgaeste hast, dann wirst Du an VMWare oder Citrix mehr Freude haben, aber das kostet halt Geld 
<Fuchs> KVM ist kostenlos, gibt auch brauchbare GUIs fuer, ist aber halt etwas aufwaendiger 
<noseeder> Fuchs wie meinst du ist KVM aufwendig?
<Fuchs> noseeder: wenn Du damit das selbe Setup hochziehen willst wie bei anderen Loesungen sitzt Du halt laenger dran 
<noseeder> Fuchs das stört mich nicht solange es danach funktioniert  und möglichst wenig wartungsaufwand hat
 * nagetier nutzt derzeit Xen, auch für virtuelle MS Maschinen
<Fuchs> noseeder: dann schau es Dir mal an :) 
<Fuchs> Xen geht auch, ja
<Fuchs> oder sogar Virtualbox, wobei ich das nun nicht fuer Gastserver nutzen wollte. Aber jedem das seine 
<nagetier> sillyslux, kannst ja einfach so nachinstallieren
<noseeder> der klingt ganz gut der KVM.
<noseeder> gleich mal nen PC raussuchen auf dem ich einen schmalen headless KVM testweise einrichten kann.
<noseeder> reicht dann ja eigentlich eine ubuntu 14.4 LTS installation ohne Desktop mit KVM wenn ich das recht sehe da ich den zugriff meist per ssh mache
<sillyslux> geht bei kvm dann auch windows? dachte eher nicht..
<sillyslux> xen war doch dann mit "hvm" irgendwas
<Fuchs> doch, geht mit kvm 
<Etarius> hmm … vielleicht ist derzeit wer da mit kde-kenntniss zu dem problem: http://pastebin.com/fec0hRQi hab da aus irgendeinen grund beim selbstkompilierten krita die merkwürdige fehlermeldung das da ein lcms plugin fehlen würde …
<kubine> Etarius: Title: [Bash] Krita: Kompiliert unter ubuntu1404 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
#ubuntu-de 2015-06-13
<mapps> ne
<maredebianum> Moin, ich hab seit kurzem Darstellungsfehler (Thinkpad, Intel, i915, gnome, 14.04). Es sieht nach Refresh-Problem aus, da Schrift im Terminal nicht sichtbar ist und auch z.B. Menüs nicht sichtbar aufklappen (in bestehenden Fenstern). Wie kann man das näher eingrenzen? dmesg scheint mal nichts spezifisches dazu zu enthalten.
<mapps> HM
<dadrc> maredebianum, ~/.xsession-errors auch nichts interessantes?
<nagetier> maredebianum, /var/log/Xorg.0.log ist auch ein Blick wert
<maredebianum> Nur at-spi2-core Komponenten starten mehrmals durch, insgesamt nichts relevantes
<mapps> ne
<mapps> aha
<mapps> deutschland ist die best:)))
<maredebianum> In der Xorg.0.log ist auch nichts auffälliges. Vielleicht ist es auch ein DM/gnome-Problem? Hatte io-errors auf der SSD, danach trat das auf.
<nagetier> maredebianum, kannst auch einen neuen Benutzer erstellen, mit dem anmelden, und schauen ob das Problem besteht
<maredebianum> OK, bin dann mal kurz weg.
<maredebianum> Hallo nochmal, habe gerade mit frischem userprofil probiert (soweit OK), kann den (Darstellungs-)Fehler auch nicht sicher reproduzieren, da er erst nach einer Weile auftritt. 
<mapps> gute tag
<mapps> *guten tag
<merk_> Guten TAG. Habe ein neues Notebook. Verbinde mit Wlan zum Router.(Ubuntu 14.04.2) Geht tadellos und nach ca. 1/2Std frägt er nach dem Wlan Schlüssel. Ich kann dann auch nicht mehr verbinden. Ping geht auch nicht auf Router. Ein neustart dann hab ich wieder 1/2Std wlan. 
<merk_> Dieses Problem tritt bei unterschiedlichen Routern auf, hab schon einiges an Versuchen hinter mir.
<maredebianum> merk_: was steht denn im syslog dazu? nm ist ziemlich gesprächig
<merk_> maredebianum, Im moment hab ich eth0 (lan) angeschlossen, da das Wlan einfach zu instabil ist, Ich poste mal das log.. Es ist manchmal auch so, das er die Verbindung (wlan symbol) noch sauber anzeigt, aber in wirklichkeit schon kein Pingen mehr auf router möglich ist
<maredebianum> Habe hier kürzlich ähnliche effekte, kann aber eher am router liegen (2,4 und 5er Band parallel)
<merk_> maredebianum, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11707115/ → die letzten 3Tage
<kubine> merk_: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<merk_> Ah da haben noch andere das gleiche Problem → http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CDUQFjACahUKEwjx25ClsYzGAhUJECwKHYj5C5w&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D2243978&ei=pvt7VfHwKYmgsAGI86_gCQ&usg=AFQjCNFJNPcAkT9peKUGnZxi-JRrxQj0tA&bvm=bv.95515949,d.bGg
<merk_> Entschuldigung → http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2243978
<merk_> Dort schlägt jemand vor → echo "options rtl8723be fwlps=N ips=N" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rtl8723be.conf
<merk_> maredebianum, Das Problem scheint weiterverbreitet zu sein → http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2243978&page=4
<uni67catX> hi community wie kann ich die rechte auf einem stick verändern, damit der anhängeschlösse aus den verzeichnissen im dateimanager entfernt werden
<uni67catX> ich kann die verzeichnisse zZ lesen aber nicht kopieren
<bekks> Wie ist der denn momentan gemounted?
<uni67catX> ups
<uni67catX> check
<uni67catX> folgendes: wenn ich den stick reinschiebe, dann scheint es so, als ob er gemounted wäre...
<bekks> Das beantwortet nicht meine Frage.
<uni67catX> wenn ich einen verzeichnis beliebig öffne, erscheinen sofort die anhängeschlösse und zwar stickweit
<bekks> Das beantwortet nicht meine Frage.
<bekks> Wie ist der Stick gemounted?
<uni67catX> bekks, wie checke ich : gemounted oder NICHT-gemounted?
<bekks> "mount" eintippen.
<uni67catX> ANTWORT: /dev/sdb1 on /media/uni67berlin/TOSHIBA type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks2)
<uni67catX> es ist irgendwie plötzlich passiert
<bekks> Was ist irgendwie plötzlich passiert?
<uni67catX> ich spiele mit dem feuer eigentlich nie
<uni67catX> :-)
<bekks> Das beantwortet nicht meine Frage.
<uni67catX> die frage wurde eineindeutig beantwortet mit ANTWORT
<uni67catX> denke ich
<bekks> Nein.
<uni67catX> ups
<bekks> Du hast was von "es ist irgendwie plötzlich passiert" passiert erzählt, und nicht gesagt was du meinst.
<bekks> Das Herumgelaber drum herum lassen wir dann auch bitte.
<uni67catX> früher war die rechte-blikade einfach nicht da
<uni67catX> das meinte ich damit...
<bekks> Was für eine "Rechte-Blokade"? 
<bekks> Zeig mal ein "ls -lha /media/uni67berlin".
<uni67catX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11707388/
<kubine> uni67catX: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Und dann noch ein dmesg bitte.
<uni67catX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11707398/
<kubine> uni67catX: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Lies mal die Zeilen 373 bis 379.
<uni67catX> [ 1664.168185] FAT-fs (sdb1): Filesystem has been set read-only
<bekks> Das ist Zeile 373. Sehr schön kopiert.
<bekks> s/373/376/
<uni67catX> involid access to fat?
<bekks> Stell doch mal eine richtige Frage.
<bekks> Irgendwas aus dmesg kopieren und ein Fragezeichen dahinter setzen hilft niemandem.
<uni67catX> ist dateisystem erkannt oder nicht erkannt worden?
<uni67catX> in diesem fall
<bekks> Das steht doch alles da.
<uni67catX> nicht
<bekks> NAtürlich steht das da.
<bekks> Lies die Zeilen 373 bis 376. Jede einzelne Zeile.
<uni67catX> properly umounted und nss-hostname sind das problem
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Nicht wahllos irgendwelche Worte kopieren.
<bekks> LESEN und VERSTEHEN was da steht. Insbesondere Zeile 373.
<bekks> Übersetze mal mit deinen eigenen Worten Zeile 373.
<uni67catX> das volumen sprich stick wurde nicht richtig gemountet. eine menge an daten sind im arsch. starte fsck
<uni67catX> sorry
<uni67catX> im popo
<uni67catX> nicht im a...
<bekks> Was verstehst du unter "starte fsck" nicht?
<uni67catX> es ist dateisystem reperatur prozedur
<uni67catX> ein programm 
<bekks> Richtig.
<uni67catX> das startet man wenn lvm nicht richtig angebunden wird
<uni67catX> zB
<bekks> Was? Blödsinn.
<uni67catX> ups
<bekks> LVM hat mit fsck genau gar nichts zu tun.
<uni67catX> ah nee
<uni67catX> sorry
<bekks> Und jetzt nicht rumlabern sondern machen.
<uni67catX> fsck lass ich immer laufen
<uni67catX> wenn ich die platten neu partitioniere und formatiere
<bekks> Hast du hier offensichtlich nicht getan. Also lass es laufen.
<uni67catX> bevor ich den lvm einspiele
<bekks> Und erzähl und keine Lebensgeschichte, das hilft nicht. :>
<uni67catX> so ist das
<uni67catX> explodiert der stick nicht?
<bekks> Ist dein Stick, ist mir egal.
<bekks> Lass das offtopic Gelaber. Danke.
<uni67catX> zuerst muss der stick unmouted werden, oder?
<bekks> Richtig.
<uni67catX> bekks, dreht sich die ganze sache um einen sg DIRTY BIT?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Es dreht sich um Zeile 373.
<uni67catX> aber der muss rausgenommen werden 
<uni67catX> oder?
<bekks> Muss wer wo rausgenommen werden?
<uni67catX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11707494/
<kubine> uni67catX: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Die Antwort ist doch sehr klar.
<uni67catX> 1
<bekks> Richtig.
<uni67catX> also es handelt sich HIER an dieser Stelle um einen DB
<bekks> Du weisst nicht mal was ein Dirty Bit ist.
<uni67catX> gebe ich zu ... habe keine ahnung was das ist
<bekks> Der Stick wurde nicht unmounted, das Dateisystem dabei möglicherweise beschädigt. In Kontrollstrukturen im Dateisystem wird vermerkt, ob das Dateisystem sauber ausgehangen wurde oder nicht.
<uni67catX> aber jetzt kommt ein knaller achtung
<uni67catX> haben die chinesen/russen mein rechner mit bundestagrechne verwechselt?
<uni67catX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11707522/
<kubine> uni67catX: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Zweite Warnung an Dich: lass das offtopic gelaber sein.
<uni67catX> sorry
<uni67catX> tippe auf 1
<uni67catX> aber bin unsicher
<uni67catX> 3
<uni67catX> ist richtig
<bekks> Aha. Wer sagt das?
<uni67catX> meine vermutung
<uni67catX> wieder falsch?
<bekks> Hast du vor dem Lauf von fsck eine Sicherungskopie des Sticks angelegt?
<uni67catX> nein
<bekks> Dann haben die Antworten 1, 2 und 3 mit Sicherheit Datenverlust zur Folge.
<uni67catX> abbruch?
<uni67catX> wird der stick neu formatiert?
<bekks> Wieso sollte der Stick neu formatiert werden?
<bekks> Was erzählst du ständig für Blödsinn?
<uni67catX> wegen datenverlust...
<bekks> Was hat "Datenverlust" mit "der Stick wird neu formatiert" zu tun? Denk bitte vor dem Schreiben nach.
<uni67catX> wie du merks ist das eindeutig nicht meine stärke
<uni67catX> aber was jetzt?
<bekks> Lerne es.
<uni67catX> bekks, bist du noch da?
<bekks> Ja.
<uni67catX> bekomme ich noch eine rettungsanweisung im bezug auf den im LTop steckenden stick?
<bekks> Die hast du bereits erhalten.
<uni67catX> du hast mich zuletzt nach beckup gefragt
<uni67catX> die frage hab ich beantwortet
<bekks> Mit "Nein" beantwortet.
<uni67catX> genau
<bekks> Was musst Du tun, um sie mit "Ja" zu beantworten?
<uni67catX> und dann habe ich gefragt ABBRUCH?
<bekks> Was musst Du tun, um die Frage "Hast du ein Backup?" mit "Ja" zu beantworten?
<uni67catX> nein nein
<uni67catX> da ich ja vorsichtig bin, wollte ich eigentlich wissen, ob ich den fsck beenden kann/muß und wie, damit nichts schief läuft
<bekks> Was musst Du tun, um die Frage "Hast du ein Backup?" mit "Ja" zu beantworten?
<uni67catX> beckup erstellen
<bekks> Und was musst Du tun, um das Erstellen zu können?
<uni67catX> einen verzeichnis beckup erstellen und die daten vom stick in das V rüberschaufeln
<bekks> Und worauf wartest du jetzt?
<uni67catX> ich muss doch das fsck irgendwie glimpflich beenden, oder?
<uni67catX> stick mit gewalt rausreißen?
<bekks> Versuch nochmal nachzudenken.
<uni67catX> denke ich ist falsch
<uni67catX> 4. Abbruch gibt es nicht als menü-wahl-möglichkeit, also exit
<uni67catX> esc
<bekks> Wie beendet man sonst noch Programme?
<uni67catX> strg+d
<bekks> Falsch.
<uni67catX> +c
<bekks> Richtig.
<koegs> man könnte auch einfach die drei antworten lesen und erkennen welche sagt "ich mach nix"
<uni67catX> koegs, würde zu NIX führen.. nicht ergebnisorientiert
<bekks> Oh doch.
<bekks> Nicht ergebnisorientiert ist dein Gelaber. Du liest nicht mal was auf deinem Bildschirm steht.
<uni67catX> bekks, ich erstelle den beckup-v mit mkdir
<bekks> Ergebnisorientiert wäre es "nichts zu tun" auszuwählen und fsck zu beenden um dann ein Backup zu machen.
<bekks> Und nicht ganz stolz zu erzählen dass man mit mkdir ein Verzeichnis erstellt.
<uni67catX> vertrauen ist gut, kontrolle ist noch viel besse, oder?
<uni67catX> hätte ich zu schnell 1, 2, 3, gedrückt , wären jetzt meine daten im popo...
<bekks> Hör auf rumzulabern.
<bekks> Seit einer halben Stunde laberst du völlig "nicht ergebnisorientiert" (weisst Du eigentlich was das bedeutet?) herum, anstatt eine Sicherungskopie deiner noch verbliebenen Daten anzulegen.
<bekks> Jetzt sieh zu dass du eine Sicherungskopie deiner Daten erstellst.
<uni67catX> bekks, der stick ist normalerweise /dev/sdb1 , richtig?
<uni67catX> um cp auszuführen, muss der /dev/sdb1 gemounted sein, oder nicht?
<uni67catX> der mount-vorgang klappt nicht
<nagetier> uni67catX, was heißt denn klappt nicht?
<uni67catX> nagetier,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11707966/ zeile 29:
<kubine> uni67catX: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<uni67catX> nagetier, wollte daten von usb-stick nach /Downloads/backup kopieren sichern
<nagetier> uni67catX, 'cp -Ra /media/uni67berlin/TOSHIBA/* /home/uni67berlin/Downloads/backup/'
<nagetier> ok, -a kannst dir sparen
<uni67catX> verstanden spare ich mir
<uni67catX> nagetier, es hat gefunzt, thx, jetzt fsck... brrrr
<uni67catX> bekks, starte fsck neu, hast du lust mich dabei zu begleiten?
<uni67catX> backup, dank nagetier erledigt...
<nagetier> uni67catX, umount /dev/sdb1 && fsck /dev/sdb1
<uni67catX> nagetier, wenn sdb1 nicht eingehängt ist , dann nur fsck /dev/sdb1 ausführen
<nagetier> Ja, natürlich
<uni67catX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11708135/
<kubine> uni67catX: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<uni67catX> nagetier, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11708135/
<kubine> uni67catX: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> uni67catX, ich würde 2 wählen, schauen ob fsck durchläuft und der Stick sich read-write mounten lässt.. dann ggf. den Dateinamen kürzen
<uni67catX> nagetier, Dateinamen von was?
<nagetier> Steht in Zeile 1 :)
<uni67catX> :-)
<uni67catX> wert 2 wird nicht genommen
<uni67catX> moment
<nagetier> uni67catX, dann entferne das Fragment, du hast ja eine Sicherung
<uni67catX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11708175/
<kubine> uni67catX: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<uni67catX> dropen, oder?
<nagetier> uni67catX, du kannst den Stick auch formatieren und die Sicherung zurückspielen
<nagetier> uni67catX, das musst alles du entscheiden, es sind deine Daten
<uni67catX> was passiert wenn ich jetzt drope?
<nagetier> an deiner Stelle würde ich die Sicherung nochmal genau prüfen, formatieren und die Daten wieder kopieren
<uni67catX> die stelle die jetzt probleme verursacht habe ich in backup lokalisiert 
<uni67catX> also format
<nagetier> uni67catX, und die Sicherung ist vollständig?
<uni67catX> yep
<nagetier> dann formatiere
<uni67catX> formac c:?
<nagetier> wat?
<uni67catX> format c:?
<nagetier> nein :)
<uni67catX> :-)
<uni67catX> da hab ich was verwechselt... win sitzt tief im unterbewustsein
<nagetier> uni67catX, sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<nagetier> ZUVOR, kann man immer mal noch kontrollieren ob das Device auch wirklich das zu formatierende ist.. 'fdisk -l /dev/sdb'
<nagetier> aber wer einen Format-Befehl absetzt, sollte sich dessen sicher sein
<uni67catX> prüfe ik
<uni67catX> jetzt bin ich mir mehr als sicher
<noseeder> jungs ich könnte mal eure hilfe gebrauchen. ich habe nun schon 7 mal Ubunt bzw xubuntu und zuletzt ubuntu server installiert und jedesmal den nutzer kvm einrichten wollen mit einem passwort das Großschreibung buchstaben und Zahlen enthält. jedesmal nach der installation wenn ich dann versuche mich mit dem nutzer kvm einzuloggen sagt er mir das die zugangsdaten falsch sind. was mach ich falsch?
<noseeder> ach ja rechnername ist kvmserver
<koegs> noseeder: evtl. deutsche/englisches tastaturbelegung vertauscht? der einfachheit halber bei der installation ein einfaches passwort wählen und danach ändern?
<noseeder> keine zeichen in verwendung die dabei geändert würden
<noseeder> ich teste es nochmal mit 1234 als password dauert eben etwas
<koegs> dann würde ich die zweite Option probieren, weil das ist kein grundsätzliches problem
<koegs> wähle hier auch komplexe Passwörter bei der Installation
<nagetier> noseeder, als root 'passwd kvm' eingeben.. installieren jetzt ja nicht wieder neu :)
<noseeder> koegs ist mir heute auch zum ersten mal passierzt
<noseeder> wie komme ich denn als root rein bei einem neu installiertem system? nagetier
<nagetier> -en
<nagetier> ah, ok ,es ist der einige Nutzer
<koegs> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<kubine> koegs: Title: RecoveryMode - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> *einzige
<koegs> ach gibt es auch auf deutsch https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Recovery-Modus?redirect=no
<uni67catX> nagetier, bei daten rückeinspielung vertausche ich nur quelle mit ziel, oder?
<nagetier> uni67catX, ja
<uni67catX> cp -Ra /home/uni67berlin/Downloads/backup/* /media/uni67berlin/TOSHIBA
<uni67catX> ohne a
<nagetier> uni67catX, der Stick ist wieder unter /media/uni67berlin/TOSHIBA mounted?
<noseeder> ah ja er hat den nutzer kvm nictmal angelegt
<uni67catX> noch nicht
<nagetier> uni67catX, das solltest jetzt machen
<uni67catX> nagetier,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11708318/
<kubine> uni67catX: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<uni67catX> jetzt kopieren..
<nagetier> uni67catX, ja, dann passe das Ziel an
<uni67catX> cp -Ra /home/uni67berlin/Downloads/backup/* /media/uni67berlin/8A3A-CE04
<uni67catX> nagetier, cp -Ra /home/uni67berlin/Downloads/backup/* /media/uni67berlin/8A3A-CE04
<nagetier> mach :)
<uni67catX> was ich nicht verstehe: wieso 1x /dev/sdb1 & dann /media/uni67berlin/8A3A-CE04
<uni67catX> kannst Du mir das erläutern, bitte
<uni67catX> es ist doch der selbe stick
<nagetier> uni67catX, du hast das Device /dev/sdb1, der Punkt, wo dieses in das Dateisystem eingehangen wird, nennt sich 8A3A-CE04.. da du einfach 'mount /dev/sdb1' eingegeben hattest.. also /dev/sdb1 das Device, 8A3A-CE04 der mount-punkt
<uni67catX> ok thx
<nagetier> uni67catX, das Device wird vom Kernel vorgegeben, den Mount-Punkt könntest du selber wählen
<uni67catX> das device /dev/... ist als hardware punkt zu verstehen...?
<uni67catX> so wie die festplatte sda zB
<nagetier> kann man so sagen, ja
<uni67catX> deshalb kann ich es mounten bzw. umonten
<nagetier> du hast so einen Ausgangspunkt
<nagetier> der vom Kernel vorgegeben wird
<uni67catX> ok..
<turtok> Hi, hab da eine fehlermeldung bei apt-get update "W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy/universe/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found" denke mal es ist die "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu saucy universe" zeile in der sources.list. Kann ich die einfach auskommentieren?
<kubine> turtok: Title: Index of /ubuntu (at archive.ubuntu.com)
<phillip> turtok: saucy wird nicht mehr unterstützt!
<phillip> du musst auf eine neuere ubuntu version updaten oder 12.04 nutzen
<turtok> bin auf 15.04!?
<ppq> saucy ist 13.10
<turtok> ja habe ich auch gerade gelesen, aber dann kann ich es wohl getrost aus der sources.list löschen!?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> (was auch immer du da für ein system hast)
<turtok> eigentlich ein ganz normales ubuntu 15.04, besten dank!
<Anf> Guten Tag, ich hab ein kleines Problem, bei mir istallieren sich keine Programme mehr, bei jeder installation tritt der Fehler aus: dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten des Paketes apport-gtk (--configure):  Paket ist in einem sehr schlechten inkonsistenten Zustand - Sie sollten es  nochmal installieren, bevor Sie die Konfiguration versuchen. Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:  apport-gtk E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error cod
<Anf> Irgendwie hab ich mal misst gebaut und jetzt hab ich wohl ein Fehler im Packet apport-gtk
<oxymor00n> sudo apt-get install --reinstall apport-gtk geht nicht?
<Anf> install geht nicht, reinstall teste ich mal jetzt, Danke
<Anf> Ubuntu meint, reinstall ist Ihm unbekannt, wie geht den das?
<ring0> du musst es so eintippen, wie oxymor00n es geschrieben hat. nicht install mit reinstall austauschen
<Anf> Ja, aber ubuntu kennt den befehl reinstall nicht
<Anf> Ich hab es mit sudo apt-get upgrade apport-gtk versucht, aber der selbe fehler tritt wieder auf
<_moep_> apt-get install --reinstall und nicht apt-get reinstall 
<Anf> achso, jetzt hab ich es verstanden
<Anf> Danke
<Anf> Hat funktioniert, also das reinstallen, versuch gleich mal ein anderes Packet zu installieren, mal schauen ob da der fehler kommt
<Anf> Super, andere Packete lassen sich Ohne Probleme installieren, Vielen Dank Euch
<acker_mann_> hallo zusammen, wollte am dienstag mit ein paar kids ne einfache linux umgebung aufsetzen (einfach im sinne von leicht aufzusetzen, leicht zu bedienen und leicht zu bekommen) - dachte, das aktuelle ubuntu wäre was. jetzt wollte ich noch schnell CDs kaufen und die isos brennen, die isos sind aber mit knapp nem gigabyte zu groß. oder übersehe ich was?
<Frickelpit> nein
<Frickelpit> entweder DVDs nehmen oder das Image auf einen USB-Stick
<acker_mann_> schade. gibts andere distributionen, die meinen anforderungen gerecht werden?
<oxymor00n> Hm Debian hat glaub ich noch reine CD ISOs. Warum kein USB Stick? Find ich persönlich am einfachsten
<acker_mann_> für den persönlichen gebrauch auf jeden fall
<acker_mann_> aber ich hab leider keine 10 usb sticks
<oxymor00n> Mh und auf die schnelle wo 10 schnorren is wahrscheinlich auch schwer (gibt's oft als Werbegeschenke). Wie gesagt, Debian gibt's ne CD, ich weiß allerdings nicht was da alles drauf is, und die Installation ist textbasierend. Von daher wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich das was du willst (auch wenn ich persönlich den Installer nicht schwierig find. Andererseits hab ich's schon seit jahren nimmer gemacht)
<acker_mann_> sind 5. und 6. klässler. vielleicht fällt mir noch was kluges ein. danke für die hinweise :)
<bekks> dvd rohlinge kaufen...
<noseeder> nabend nochmal :-)
<noseeder> also mein problem mit den blöden Nutezernamen etc ist gelöst. anscheinend mochte er den Nutzernamen nicht der ja genau wie ein Dienst heist
<bekks> Tauchte im Passwort der Nutzername auf?
<noseeder> nein
<noseeder> kennt jemand von euch eine Open source Möglichkeit die Funktionen eines Exchange servers nachzustellen? heist outlook installationen mit mail kallender Regeln etc über einen server zu synkronisieren?
<bekks> Die Hauptfunktion eines Exchangeservers ist "Mail". Was außer "Kalender" brauchst/willst du noch?
<hpekdemir> hi. weiß einer was passiert, wenn ich nfs on root nutze und die verbindung zum nfs server bricht weg?
<hpekdemir> geht der client dann noch?
<bekks> Was bedeutet "nfs on root"?
<noseeder> ich habe 2 outlook installationen einstellungen bei dem einen sollen zu dem anderen übernommen werden. ( Regeln für Mail sortierungen, Kallender, Kontakte) und das einzige was ich von meinem arbeitgeber kenne ist halt exchange wenn es was anderes gibt bin ich dankbar davon zu erfahren :-D
<hpekdemir> bekks: nfs root mount
<bekks> hpekdemir: Das bedeutet? Was ist ein "nfs root mount"?
<noseeder> bekks denke er will nen klienten per nfs von einem server starten
<hpekdemir> google danach.
<bekks> noseeder: https://www.google.de/search?q=alternative+exchange
<kubine> bekks: Title: alternative exchange - Google-Suche (at www.google.de)
<hpekdemir> das ist, wenn du ein nfs share als / mountest.
<jokrebel> gibts Outlook jetzt auch schon für Linux?
<bekks> hpekdemir: Das ist nicht "nfs on root" sondern "root on nfs", Du Vogel. Google danach.
<noseeder> jokrebel nein gibt es nicht aber ubuntu nutuze ich als server
<hpekdemir> bekks: jo
<hpekdemir> kommt davon, wenn man noch vorher die ganze zeit mit "zfs on root" gearbeitet hat.
<hpekdemir> also root on nfs.
<bekks> Auch bei zfs heisst es "root on zfs".
<hpekdemir> bekks: nein
<bekks> hpekdemir: Du wirst es ja wissen.
<hpekdemir> es gibt keine offizielle definition. die einen sagen "zfs on root", die anderen "root on zfs"
<hpekdemir> es ist auch eigtl egal. was ist jetzt mit meiner frage?
<bekks> Was soll mit deiner Frage sein? So wie man in den Wald hineinruft, schallt es heraus. Vielleicht hilft Dir ja jemand.
<hpekdemir> also die frage ist: was passiert, wenn ein client root on nfs nutzt und die verbindung zum nfs server wegbricht.
<noseeder> hpekdemir ich würde sagen ja es sei denn bei jedem mount machst du noch eine temporäre kopie
<hpekdemir> /s/./?/ um für bekks korrekt zu bleiben.
<hpekdemir> verstehe
<noseeder> aber ich kenne mich da nicht besonders aus
<bekks> Wenn die Verbindung wegbricht, stirbt der Client, logischerweise.
<hpekdemir> ich dachte, vllt gibt es eine art "intelligentes" nfs, das den client noch aufrecht hält. I/O wäre nicht möglich klar. aber so sachen wie maus bewegen im X oder tippen auf der console
<hpekdemir> also mit "stirbt der client" ist ein freeze gemeint?
<bekks> Bestenfalls ein Freeze, schlechtestenfalls eine kernel panic.
<hpekdemir> ok
<hpekdemir> danke
<noseeder> bekks kennst du eine der varianten die als exchange alternative nutzbar sind?
<bekks> noseeder: Ja.
<noseeder> bekks welche? nutzt du ggf irgendwo selber eine und wenn warum genau diese?
<bekks> Ich kenne viele der Lösungen, nutze aber keine davon selbst.
<noseeder> welche der lösungen ist denn am einfachsten für einen anfänger einzurichten bietet aber trozdem die möglichkeiten die ich suche?? ggf dachte ich auch virenscan mit einbauen zu können und Spamfilter
<bekks> Keine.
<noseeder> :-D
<bekks> Du solltest ziemlich genau wissen was Du da tust, insbesondere bei der Verwaltung eines solchen Servers.
<noseeder> genau deswegen mache ich das ja bei mir zuhause zum lernen in einer VM :-D
<bekks> Dann nimm Dir eine Software, probier sie aus, lies die Doku, arbeite damit, und danach schau Dir die nächste Software an.
<noseeder> ok :-)
<noseeder> danke bekks das war wenigstens eine ehrliche antwort :-)
<noseeder> ich denke ich wage mich mal an sogo herran
<noseeder> bekks macht es eher sinn webserver dbserver mailserver etc jeweils als einzelne virtuelle maschiene zu starten oder für sogo der das ja alles auch braucht eine vm mit webserver dbserver etc für einein eventuellen webserver zusätzlich eine?
<Etarius> leute ich glaub ich hab was gefunden zu meinen problem mit krita selbstkompelieren … http://pastebin.com/fec0hRQi … kann es sein das die /usr/include/lcms2_plugin.so im normalen paket fehlt obwohl die /usr/include/lcms2_plugin.h im dev drinnen ist? :)
<kubine> Etarius: Title: [Bash] Krita: Kompiliert unter ubuntu1404 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<maredebianum> Etarius: du hast rechtmit so/h, so gibts gar nicht: apt-file search lcms2_plugin -> liblcms2-dev: /usr/include/lcms2_plugin.h
<Etarius> ich würde sagen der zuständige für das paket sollte das doch bitte für die allgemeinheit neu kompilieren mit dem pugin.so ;)
<Etarius> *plugin.so
<maredebianum> Etarius: liblcms2-2 ist die dependency mit liblcms2.so.2  -> liblcms2.so.2.0.5, suchst du die? Da ist das Plugin vielleicht drin.
<Etarius> hmm … wenn ja warum kann dann krita das plugin nicht öffnen?
<Etarius> für mich riecht es danach, dass da was im paket fehlt
<maredebianum> Etarius: Für plugins weiß ich gerade nicht so genau, obs fkt. aber evtl. mal mit ldd gucken?
<maredebianum> Etarius: gibts das nicht aus einem ppa? (Habe die Diskussion vorher verpasst)
<Etarius> joa … wollte aber mal selbst kompilieren …
<Etarius> dennoch ist das schon merkwürdig mit dem plugin
<tbo> moin, hat es eigentlich einen Sinn  "Pidgin - Internet-Sofortnachrichtendienst" ändern zu wollen?
<maredebianum> Etarius: installier doch mal alle dependencies mit apt-build, das ist oft einfacher als händicsch
<kirsten> hallo, ich war gerade auf einer web-seite, plötzlich sprang Wine an und installierte irgendetwas. Kann es sein, dass ich mir da schadsoftware eingefangen habe?
<_moep_> bist du dir sicher, dass es installiert wurde? (mal auf der "platte" unter .wine gucken)
<_moep_> oder wurde es nur heruntergeladen
<kirsten> Wine Gecko (32 bit) und Wine Mono sind runtergeladen 
<Etarius> maredebianum, wie ich es geahnt hatte, das build-deb hat auch nicht geholfen, ausser haufen pakette installiert unter anderen mysql und solche klötze die ich eigentlich nicht gebrauchen kann …
<kirsten> würde es etwas bringen, wenn ich wine einfach deinstalliere?
#ubuntu-de 2015-06-14
<LupusE> hi
<dreamon> Würde gerne GTK Sourcecode compilieren. http://zetcode.com/tutorials/gtktutorial/introduction/ → Aber welche Pakete benötige ich unter ubuntu das ich compilieren kann? 
<kubine> dreamon: Title: Introduction to GTK+ (at zetcode.com)
<dreamon> Im moment motzt er über → Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. → Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<dreamon> fatal error: cairo.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden→ #include <cairo.h>
<ppq> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=cairo.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=trusty&arch=any
<kubine> ppq: Title: Ubuntu – Package Contents Search Results -- cairo.h (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> mach das einfach für alle
<RedNifre> Guten Tag.
<dreamon> ppq, Könnte es auch an dem GTK2.0 liegen? Das es vielleicht veraltet ist.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/11714146/ 
<kubine> dreamon: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<RedNifre> Ich habe gerade ein Ubuntu in einer Virtualbox unter Windows laufen. Wenn ich Windows mit Win+L sperre und danach entsperre ist Ubuntu auch gesperrt, sprich, ich muss sozusagen zweimal entsperren. In den Keyboard Shortcuts steht aber nur Strg+Alt+L als Ubuntu-Sperr-Kuerzel, warum wird es also gesperrt?
<dreamon> Die anderen Sources konnte ich compilieren.. aber am dem Timer jetzt gibt es probleme. Die paket hab ich alle installiert
<RedNifre> Wenn ich nicht die Virtualbox im Vordergrund habe waehrend ich Win+L druecke wird nur Windows gesperrt, nicht Ubuntu, also denke ich, dass Ubuntu auf Win+L reagiert. Warum? Und wie schalte ich das ab wenn es nicht bei den Keyboard Shortcuts auftaucht?
<ppq> RedNifre, änder mal den shortcut in ubuntu auf irgendwas anderes
<RedNifre> habe es auf umschalt strg alt L geaendert, jetzt kann ich nicht mehr mit strg alt L sperren, aber mit Win L sperrt es immer noch.
<dreamon> ppq, hat sich erledigt. habe glade-gtk installiert jetzt läßt es sich compilieren. Muß wohl noch ein Paket gefehlt haben
<RedNifre> Vielleicht ist das auch ein "feature" der guest extensions von Virtualbox? Sehr komisch...
<ppq> ja, es hat auf jeden fall mit virtualbox zu tun
<RedNfire> Hatte gerade probeweise den Laptop zugeklappt, das sperrt Windows, disconnected mich von IRC, sperrt aber nicht Ubuntu.
<RedNfire> Na gut, dann recherchiere ich da nochmal weiter.
<ppq> RedNfire, änder einfach den ubuntu lock shortcut zu irgendwas anderem
<ppq> nicht mit L sondern, keine ahnung, was anderes halt
<RedNfire> hmmmm
<ppq> kannst ihn bestimmt auch ganz deaktivieren irgendwie
<RedNfire> Hilft nichts. Habe es gerade mit umschalt strg alt R probiert.
<ppq> ok, dann sondet vbox dem gast offenbar ein acpi event beim locken
<ppq> stell das mal in den ubuntu energieeinstellungen so ein, dass der screen nicht gelockt wird beim zuklappen des virtuellen notebookdeckels :)
<RedNfire> hm!
<ppq> !
<RedNfire> Wo ist die Einstellung denn genau? Ich finde keinen Laptop-Deckel...
<RedNfire> Was genau meinst du mit energieeinstellungen? Bei "Leistung" ist kein Deckel da.
<RedNfire> ...wobei das ja auch total bescheuert waere, wenn ich den echten Windows-Laptop zuklappe muss ich danach Ubuntu ja NICHT entsperren.
<ppq> RedNifre_afk, hm ja, ich stell mir das so vor, dass vbox nur auf das win+l reagiert und das auch nur wenn es gerade im vordergrund ist. und dann dem gast das acpi event sendet
<ppq> ist natürlich auch nur geraten jetzt, aber würd halt dem beobachteten verhalten entsprechen
<ppq> dass keine notebook-spezifischen einstellungen angezeigt werden heißt nicht, dass der gast nicht auf acpi-events reagiertz
<ppq> schau mal, ob man das unter der haube irgendwie einstellen kann
<ppq> gconf oder wie das heißt
<ppq> habe von unity keinen blassen schimmer leider
<Anf> Guten Tag, icxh hab mal wieder mal eine kleine frage, ich hab in meinen Rechner nachträglich eine USB 3.0 Karte eingebaut und den Treiber bei Windows 7 installiert, kann ich irgendwie testen, ob die Karte unter Ubuntu läuft, ohne USB Stick mit 3.0. Hab einen USB Stick 2.0 angeschlossen und Ubuntu hat Ihn über die Karte erkannt, kann ich davon ausgehen, das die Treiber bei Ubuntu installiert sind, und auch USB 3.0 mit Ubuntu funktio
<phillip> meistens schon, kann aber keine Abschließende Aussage treffen, da ich die Hardware nicht habe
<Lembert> Hallo, ich benötige Hilfe bei einem dns Problem. Bei meinem Ubuntu PC löst es mir keine Domain auf. Chrome bringt nur einen dns not resolve Fehler. Pingbar ist eigentlich jede IP. Mein WindowsPC hat bisher keine Probleme gezeigt. Wie gehe ich so ein Problem an?
<jokrebel> Lembert: Hast Du nen Router davor?
<Lembert> ja
<Anf> ok, vielen Dank. Muss mir dan wohl einen USB 3.0 USB Stick besorgen und dan mal mit Ubuntu testen, ob die Karte mit Ubuntu läuft.
<oxymor00n> Lembert: kuck mal was in /etc/resolv.conf steht. Da sollt der nameserver drin sein (bin allerdings nicht auf nem ubuntu rechner grad)
<Lembert> draytek vigor 2830
<jokrebel> klappt DNS an anderen Geräten am selben Router?
<Lembert> jokrebel ja, windowspc hängt am selben router
<Lembert> oxymor00n, /etc/resolve.conf ist leer
<Lembert> nur 2 lines kommentare drin
<jokrebel> Lembert: Bekommt der Ubuntu-Rechner denn die Infos per DHCP zugewiesen? Oder hast Du vielleicht da ne feste IP irgendwie/irgendwo reingepfriemelt?
<Lembert> jokrebel, läuft über dhcp
<Lembert> ich hab vorhin den router auch komplett resettet, um den ausschließen zu können
<oxymor00n> hast du  /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf und steht da das selbe drin? bzw ist /etc/resolv.conf ein symlink drauf?
<Lembert2> oxymor00n, ja da steht das selbe drin
<oxymor00n> Hm. Ich sitz leider nicht vor einer Ubuntu-Kiste grad, aber eigentlich sollt resolvconf (also das paket) das verwalten, und beim abgreifen einer IP über dhcp das da eintragen. Vielleicht kann da wer helfen der da genauer bescheid weiß
<jokrebel> Lembert2: Also in meiner /etc/resolv.conf steht die IP und Mask des Routers. Nutzt Du den Networkmanager?
<Lembert2> jokrebel, ja ich nutz das gui interface von gnome
<jokrebel> nutzt Du LAN oder WLAN?
<Lembert2> lan
<jokrebel> was steht bei Kabelnetzverbindung im Sector IPv4-Einstellungen (ggf. Screenshot nopasten)
<jokrebel> vielleicht ist bei Methode "DHCP nur Adressen" ausgewählt?
<Lembert2> also, ich hab vorhin entdeckt, dass bei der sektion dhcp unter ip4 der dns schalter nicht auf automatisch war, umgeschalten, nun geht es
<Lembert2> in der gui steht nun als dns mein router drin, in der resolv.conf hat er ein nameserver 127.0.1.1 reingesetzt
<noseeder> guten abend ich habe ein problem mit Postfix. ich möchte das der Ubuntu 14.4 server bei mir mails über den Mailserver bei Hosteurope verschickt. nur anscheinend bin ich nicht in der Lage das zu konfigurieren. ist jemand bereit mir bei der fehlersuche zu helfen?
<jokrebel> Lembert2: Wenn man IP-Adresse und DNS-Auflösung nicht selbst verwalten will ist die Einstellung "Automatisch (DHCP)"  [ohne den Zusatz "nur Adressen"] schon hilfreich ;-)
<Lembert2> ok, die einstellung "nur adressen" finde ich aber bei mir nicht
<noseeder> "Diagnostic-Code: smtp; 550 relay not permitted " wird mir immer angezeigt
<jokrebel> Lembert2: egal - die Einstellung willst Du ja auch nicht...
<noseeder> Ich habe eben das Tool Postfixadmin über die offiziellen paketquellen gefunden. Ich  habe es installiert aber komme nicht an die web GUI ran. ich finde leider bei Ubuntuusers auch keinen Artikel darüber. mag mir bitte einer helfen das zum laufen zu bekommen?
<Benno-007> noseeder: "man postfixadmin" gesucht und angesehn?
<noseeder> vorhin gefunden
<noseeder> bin schon am arbeiten danke :-)
<dreamon> Woran könnte es liegen wenn ich im Terminal(Terminator) strg + pfeil nach rechts drücke.. Anstelle von Wort zu Wort zu springen eine ausgabe von ;5D pro Tastenanschlag angezeigt bekomme
#ubuntu-de 2016-06-13
<janda> guten morgen
<janda> wie bringe ich firefox bei, dass er sich geöffnete tabs beim beenden bis zum nächstenmal merkt?
<doev> Hallo. Es sollte doch möglich sein alle files in einem Unterverzeichnis umzubennenen. ./a/b/c/d/file.ext -> ./a_b_c_d.ext, gibt es dafür ein Kommando oder wäre ein Script die richtige Wahl?
<stevieh1> janda: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/restore-previous-session
<stevieh1> doev: es gibt diverse rename scripte. Andererseits kannst du das auch selbst machen. Ich mach mir meistens kleine scripte in meiner lieblingssprache perl für sowas.
<doev> ja, würde php jetzt nehemen.
<doev> ... nehmen.
<stevieh1> doev: bei deinem bespiel benennst du sie ja nicht nur um, sondern verschiebst sie auch
<doev> sollte das Verschieben nicht später mit "find .-file ... |xargs ..." funktionieren?
<stevieh1> wenn du das eh mit php machst, kannst du das auch gleich mit erledigen.
<gkm> moin
<gkm> ich will meine Windows partion automatisch einhängen
<koegs> gkm: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden/
<gkm> fstab habe ich diese "/dev/sda1	none	ntfs	defaults	0	0" Zeile hinzugefügt
<gkm> ist richtig oder
<koegs> ich sehe keinen mountpoint
<gkm> üblich ist /media oder
<DaVu> Ich würde irgendwas nehmen, was gut passt. /media/windows oder was auch immer
<DaVu> aber ja, unter /media ist richtig
<gkm> könnte ich auch /home/user nehmen?
<DaVu> Kannst du bestimmt, würde ich aber nicht machen. 
<DaVu> Der Ordnung halber
<koegs> dito
<sash_>  /media ist eigentlich falsch.
<DaVu> was schlägst du vor? /mnt?
<sash_> media ist für removeable Media wie Sticks und CDs, /mnt ist für temporär gemountete Dateisysteme
<DaVu> stimmt...so gesehen hast du Recht
<sash_> Siehe https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<sash_> Aber klar, kann man machen, wie man will. Ich nutz auch manchmal /data oder so.
<sash_> Wollts nur grundsätzlich klarstellen ;)
<DaVu> Du hast schon Recht und wenn es so gedacht ist, dann sollte man es auch so machen. Ist wie Spielregeln. Die verändert man ja auch nicht so einfach ;). 
<gkm> mnt ist bei mir leer die laufwerke sind alle unter media bei mir die win partition wenn eingehängt
<gkm> auch
<DaVu> Das mnt leer ist, ist auch klar. Du hast ja bisher kein "temporär gemountetes Dateisystem"
<doev> Ich möchte von allen .csv dateien die letzten 7 Zeilen abschneiden: find ./ -name "*.csv" |xargs head -n -7 > ???  wie kann ich einen Dateinamen für das Ergebnis angeben?
<doev> Jede Datei soll eine eigene Ergebnisdatei haben.
<sash_> doev: Wenn du die letzten Zeilen haben willst, willst du tail benutzen, nicht head
<DaVu> könnte auch mit einem oneliner schwer werden
<DaVu> vielleicht ein kleines script, welches die Ergebnisse von find in eine Datei schreibt und du die Datei dann Zeile für Zeile ausliest und entsprechend vorgehst
<doev> sash_: ne, will alles außer die letzten 7 Zeilen.
<DaVu> doev: wieviele csv Dateien sind es denn?
<DaVu> hast du eine ungefähre Zahl?
<doev> 320
<DaVu> hm...ok
<doev> mom, mit find gibt es auch --exec
<DaVu> ja, das geht auch
<DaVu> Ich bin kein bash profi...ich dachte jetzt vielleicht an ein Array
<DaVu> muss erstmal wieder an die Arbeit... afk
<geser> eine for-Schleife um das find sollte es auch tun
<DaVu> oder so ^^
<sash_> Kommt ein bisschen auf die gewünschte Benamung and.
<stevieh1> mit find und ner regex kommt man da sicher sehr weit.
<a_key> Hallo Leute, ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich habe auf meinem Netbook Ubuntu Mate laufen. Heute Vormittag hatte ich beim aufräumen alter images - leider einen Fehler versucht. Und scheinbar habe ich den mbr gegrillt. - Nun kriege ich das ganze nicht mehr zum laufen. 
<a_key> Hat wer von euch eine Idee wie ich das lösen könnte?
<sdx23> a_key: grub neu installieren. chroot-methode. Gibt's im Wiki sehr ausfuehrlch beschrieben.
<LetoThe2nd> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur/
<a_key> Alles klar. (Die habe ich auch schon offen - hatte irgendwie auf eine "leichtere" Methode gehofft) Aber danke euch
<sdx23> a_key: ist nicht so kompliziert. Live-system booten, passende mounts, chroot, grub-install, fertig.
<a_key> Das Problem ist, ich kann den Usb-Stick nicht mehr auswählen. Hm, irgendwie ist heute der Wurm drin. 
<a_key> so, ich habe nun den Fehler bekommen bzw. die Meldung:
<a_key> Warning: /ev/sdb contains GPT signatures, indicating that it hast a GPT table. (usw die relevanz dessen wir erläutert) - Is this a GPT partition table? (kann nun mit yes/no stimmen) 
<a_key> kann ich mir das irgendwie absolut sicher sein, ob es eine gpt table ist?
<sdx23> a_key: nein, sonst wuerde das das merken. Die Groesse der Platte kann ein Indiz sein. Oder (u)efi.
<a_key> okay, ich habe mit gdisk /dev/sdb mal nachgesehen
<a_key> Und laut den Infos gibt es einen Fehler mit den "backup GPT header" - aber einen gültigen main header
<stevieh> latex-beamer ist nicht in den ubuntu repos?
<sdx23> stevieh: texlive-latex-recommended
<stevieh> und womit ruf ich dann ne präsentation auf?
<sdx23> dem pdf viewer deiner Wahl.
<stevieh> ahso, das ist ein style?
<sdx23> ich empfehle pdfpc - fuer an Praestentationen angepasstes Featureset
<sdx23> ja, genau
<stevieh> ok, mal guggen
<a_key> So, ich komme wegen meinem Boot-Problem nicht weiter. Ich habe die Erkenntnis erhalten, dass der gpt header (backup) defekt ist, nur wie kann ich diesen reparieren?
<a_key> Den scheinbar gibt es ansonsten keine Möglichkeit die Schritte aus der ubuntuusers Anleitung zu befolgen. 
<a_key> bzw. umzusetzen. 
<sdx23> das klingt eher schlecht. Hast du Backups? Wenn nicht, waere jetzt der Zeitpunkt, nochmal die Platte zu spiegeln. Dann wuerde ich aufmerksam zB. http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/repairing.html konsultieren (an der Stelle eine gpt Partitionstabelle reparieren zu muessen, war ich gluecklicherweise noch nicht)
<sdx23> btw. wie ist das ueberhaupt passiert? 
<a_key> Einfach durch Dummheit. - Ich wollte einen neuen Kernel laden - hatte zu wenig Platz in /boot - habe alte Kernels gelöscht und dabei scheinbar etwas falsch gemacht. 
<geser> stevieh: ja, latex-beamer ist nur LaTeX-Style, mit dem du deine Präsentation erzeugen kannst und dann z.B. deine LaTeX-Datei mit pdflatex in ein PDF umwandeln
<sdx23> hu? Nur Dateien geloescht? Da duerfte sowas nicht passieren.
<a_key> Mehr habe ich heute Vormittag nicht gemacht. 
<stevieh> geser: yep, ich schau mir die Präsentation schon an ;-) Merci.
<a_key> Also die alten Kernels gelöscht. 
<geser> stevieh: schaue dir auch mal "pdf-presenter-console" (multi-monitor presentation tool (ala Keynote) for PDF files) zum Präsentieren von PDF-Dateien an
<sdx23> a_key: kommt er beim Booten bis in grub?
<a_key> Nein, leider nicht. - Er wechselt automatisch ins bios
<stevieh> geser: schick. Ich nehm ja immer noch lieber impress ;-)
<stevieh> live usb stick starten, versuchen erstmal nen Backup zu machen, dann schauen, was verbockt ist.
<a_key> Gibt es nen Terminal-Befehl um automatisch ne Backup zu initieren? 
<bekks> Dutzende sogar.
<bekks> Es kommt nur darauf an, wie du dein Backup genau machen willst.
<a_key> Auf einen Usb-Stick die relativ wichtigen Daten kopieren - muss vorher nur noch die Verschlüsselten Bereiche entschlüsseln. 
<bekks> Dann scripte Dir das doch.
<sdx23> in einem Fall wie dem vorliegenden wuerde ich eher mit dd die Platte clonen.
<a_key> meinst du innerhalb des bestehenden sys? 
<bekks> Von außerhalb.
<stevieh> man kann auch mit clonezilla zuschlagen, aber evtl. ist das bei ner zerschossenen gpt nicht so der Hit
<a_key> Irgendwie scheitert er beim Backup - er will die verschlüsselten Dateien nicht öffnen. bzw. kopieren
<bekks> Wie machst du das Backup?
<bekks> Und was bedeutet "irgendwie"?
<a_key> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb 
<a_key> okay, fehler gefunden. Der Platz der Festplatte (usb-stick) war wohl unpassend. Und ich habe nicht herausgefunden wie ich ihm sagen kann er soll nur einen beschränkten Bereich "spiegeln". Naja, werde nun mal clonezilla ausprobieren. 
<bekks> Einen bestimmten BEreich zu spiegeln ist Schwachsinn.
<bekks> Das, was du da dann erhälst, ist nicht mehr benutzbar.
<a_key> Hm, okay. Aber ich brauche auch nur die Dateien die auf meiner verschlüsselten Partition liegen.  
<a_key> Den Rest habe ich schon. 
<bekks> Dann mounte den Kram und kopiere die benötigten Dateien.
<bekks> dd ist dabei völlig nutzlos.
<a_key> Er will es nicht mounten. 
<bekks> Dann bitte ihn doch freundlich darum.
<bekks> Oder nenne uns das genaue Kommando und die genaue Fehlermeldung.
<a_key> okay, ich muss jetzt wieder arbeiten. Aber ich werde es später nochmal probieren. ;D Danke euch bisher
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo, was muss man tun, damit die Maussteuerung in Mate nicht so 'pixelgenau' arbeitet? Ich meine zb, dass die Vergrößerung von Fenstern nicht immer so eine Präzisionsarbeit ist
<leszek> Lengsdorfer: ich denke das ist Theme Abhängig. Also welche Fensterdekoration man verwendet
<Lengsdorfer> hmm, kann sein. Ich checke grad, thx
<koegs> Lengsdorfer: alternativ ALT+rechte Maustaste
<Lengsdorfer> jo, thx, alt+rms kannte ich schon
<koegs> Lengsdorfer: http://superuser.com/questions/1012464/mate-how-to-increase-window-resizing-area
<Lengsdorfer> Ahja, thx, ich bin also nicht der einzige ungeschickte :)
<stareye> hi
<stareye> ich hab problem mit easy peasy netzwer sagt ist deaktiviert
<stareye> wie aktiviere ich den wieder
<stareye> mein wlan karte war deaktiviert jetzt ist die aktiviert
<stareye> ich hab jetzt kabel dran und dhclient3 ausgeführt so gehts
<stareye> wie kann ich rechte muas taste aktivieren meine ist kaputt
<stareye> maus
<thomasfuston> stareye: Einige Informationen zu deinem System wären doch hilfreich bei solchen Fragen (z. B.welches Ubuntu, welche DE etc.)
<stareye> hab ich doch gesagt
<stareye> lies doch
<thomasfuston> Eventuell verpasste ich den Anfang, ich dachte "hi" wäre der Anfang gewesen. *still ist*
<k1l> easy peasy ist tot
<stareye> ja
<k1l> ist kein ubuntu, ist tot, nutze einfach was anderers
<Gabbagandalf> Hallo! ich habe Ubuntu 14.04 auf meinem Dell venue 11 pro 5130 installiert, dabei sind folgende Probleme aufgetaucht: Ich bekomm das Wlan nicht ans laufen (chip ist der Dell wireless 1538). Das zweite ist, dass mir das ganze gerät relativ häufig einfach so einfriert, lässt sich dann nur noch druch den reset knopf rettten. Habt ihr da ideen?
<Lengsdorfer> bevor das gerät 'einfriert' empfehle ich, mal ein terminal zu öffnen und top zu starten. mit etwas glück erfährt man dann, welcher prozess da die welle macht
<Gabbagandalf> ich hab jetzt n livestream angemacht, ist es normal dass der um die 90% zieht?
<DaVu> kommt drauf an...je nach deinterlacing, Hardwarebeschleunigung oder nicht, GPU etc...kann das schon sein
<DaVu> da aus dem Stehgreif was zu sagen, ist wie in einer Glaskugel zu lesen, die es nicht gibt :D
<Gabbagandalf> ist jetzt auch abgeschmiert:D 78.3% plugin-container, 28.9% firefox, 27.5%xorg
<DaVu> ist das ein Tablet?
<DaVu> jo...offensichtlich ist es das. Da kann ich ohnehin  nicht viel helfen
<Gabbagandalf> jap http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Dell-Venue-11-Pro-5130-9356-Tablet.145837.0.html mit lediglich 2 gb RAM
<DaVu> Jo...keine Ahnung ob die Hardware gut unterstützt wird oder nicht
<Gabbagandalf> wohl eher nicht so, hättet ihr sonst ne distribution im kopf, die soetwas unterstüzt?
<DaVu> Das ist dann eine Diskussion, bei der ich dir erstens nicht weiter helfen kann und die zweitens im offtopic besser aufgehoben ist
<Gabbagandalf> Ich bedanke mich
<DaVu> dafür nicht ;)
<mikemator> Gabbagandalf: probier mal 16.04 - 15.10 scheint laut dem link ootb zu rennen
<Rochvellon> bei meinem Notebook (x200, 14.04) wird, wenn das WLAN-Signal unterbrochen wurde, WLAN nicht erneut aufgebaut, dito wird offenbar auch nicht nach einem besseren Signal gescannt, selbst wenn der Hauptbenutzer angemeldet ist. Es muss immer ersteinmal das Netzwerk über den NM de- und wieder aktiviert werden. any ideas?
<Koffeinfriedhof> Such mal im UU-Forum. Da waren die letzten Tage/Wochen mehrere Threads zu. Kann mich aber gerade nicht an die Lösung erinnern :)
#ubuntu-de 2016-06-14
<janda> guten morgen
<Lengsdorfer> gleichfalls
<tuor> Das Installieren von Sicherheitsupdates kann man ja automatisieren. Kann ich das deinstallieren von alten Kernelversionen auch automatisieren? Sagen wir zum beispiel, er soll den aktuell verwendeten und den nächst älteren behalten, aber den rest wegwerfen.
<jokrebel> tuor: autoremove tut es nicht für Dich?
<tuor> jokrebel, ah doch, passt danke.
<tuor> Muss Ubuntu 16.04 nicht mehr neustarten wenn ein neuer Kernel installiert wird?
<jokrebel> doch
<tuor> Ah jetzt kommt die Meldung doch noch. Hatte über das Terminal "sudo apt upgrade" durchgeführt und "uname -a" hat mir dann auf einmal 4.4.23 antatt 4.4.22 ausgegeben. 
<tuor> (vor Upgrade: 4.4.22, nach Upgrade: 4.4.23)
<tuor> Jetzt kam aber die Meldung ich müsse neustarten.
<bastl> #drupal-support
<bekks> tuor: JA, kann man. purge-old-kernels aus dem Paket bikeshed
<bekks> tuor: Für einen neuen Kernel muss man neustarten, es sei denn man nutzt kexec - aber selbst dann kann man nicht ohne weiteres jeden Kernel ohne Neustart betreiben.
<tuor> bekks, ah ok. thx.
<tuor> Hi, ich habe das Packet vim-pathogen installiert. Gibt es dazu ein Readme oder sowas, wie man pathogen nun läd/verwendet?
<leszek> tuor: /usr/share/doc/vim-pathogen/README.markdown.gz
<tuor> leszek, thx.
<tuor> Da steht ich soll Ordner erstellen und pathogen herunter laden. Wofür habe ich dann das Packet vim-pathogen installiert?
<k1l_> lies halt die offizielle information zu dem code
<tuor> k1l_, wo finde ich diese?
<bekks> https://github.com/tpope/vim-pathogen
<tuor> ok. Worauf ich nun hinaus will ist: Was tut das Packet wenn ich es installiere? Was nutz mir das Packet wenn ich schlussendlich pathogen doch wieder mit curl herunterlade und in meinem Homeverzeichnis ablege. Dann kann ich das Packet ja gleich weglassen. Was bewirkt die Installation des Packets vim-pathogen?
<bekks> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/all/vim-pathogen/filelist
<k1l_> tuor: die offizielle dokumentation geht natürlich nicht davon aus, dass du ubuntu nutzt und das es da das paket gibt.
<k1l_> also überspringe den teil mit dem installieren einfach
<tuor> Ah, also nur in der ~/.vimrc eintragen und gut ist?
<tuor> bekks, thx.
<tuor> /usr/share/doc/vim-pathogen/README.Debian ist die Datei die interessant ist. :) Da steht drin wie man es nur für sich selbst aktiviert und wie man es für alle aktiviert.
<tuor> Für die Zukunft: wenn ich ein Packet installiere und dann die Dokumentation dazu suche, wie finde ich diese. Grad diesem Beispiel, ich habe vim-pathogen installiert und nun will ich wissen wie ich es verwende. (ich weis es jetzt, dank bekks link)
<sash_> tuor: dpkg -L paketname zeigt dir alle Dateien an, die installiert wurden. Da kannst du reinsehen und sowas wie README usw. ist dann meistens recht aussagekräftig vom Dateinamen her.
<sash_> (Also alle Dateien dieses einen Pakets)
<tuor> sash_, ah ok super. thx.
<Brot321> Hallo ich hab hier squid3 aus den Paketquellen installiert, da ich die User zur Authentifizierung in einer mysql Datenbank hinterlegen möchte, heist es im manual, dass dafür squid mit " --enable-basic-auth-helpers=DB" kompiliert sein sollte. Wie finde ich sowas raus?
<tuor> also die Lösung ist nicht in dem offiziellen code enthalten, denn vim-pathogen wird mit vim-addon-manager geliefert und wird mit `vim-addons install pathogen' aktiviert.
<tuor> Dies habe ich aus /usr/share/doc/vim-pathogen/README.Debian
<bekks> Von was für "offiziellen codes" redest du denn da?
<bekks> Wenn du meinen Link gelesen hättest, hättest du gesehen, dass das Paket vim-pathogen das Addon bereits installiert.
<tuor> "bekks, 12:38:02     k1l_ | lies halt die offizielle information zu dem code", "13:24:04    bekks | https://github.com/tpope/vim-pathogen"
<bekks> 0614 133009 < bekks> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/all/vim-pathogen/filelist
<k1l_> tuor: du installierst da was und hast gar keine ahnung was da eigentlich ist. dann kann man schonmal bei dem projekt gucken was das ist und wie man das benutzt.
<tuor> k1l_, ich weis was pathogen ist, nur nicht wie es packetiert wurde. Jetzt weis ich es.
<bekks> Seit 20 Minuten.
<tuor> k1l_, mit " dann kann man schonmal bei dem projekt gucken was das ..." meinst du anahnd von: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/all/vim-pathogen/filelist? Oder verstehe ich etwas falsch?
<geser> Brot321: eine Möglichkeit ist, in das Build-Log zu schauen, wie squid3 gebaut wurde: --enable-auth-basic=DB,fake,getpwnam,LDAP,NCSA,NIS,PAM,POP3,RADIUS,SASL,SMB
<geser> Brot321: generell kannst du davon ausgehen, dass bei Debian- und Ubuntu-Paketen möglichst viele Optionen aktiviert wurden, damit es für viele verschiedene Benutzer (mit unterschiedlichen Anforderungen/Konfigurationen) genutzt werden kann
<Brot321> geser: ok wusste nicht das es ein solches log gibt, ist das in der installation mit dabei oder wo finde ich sowas?
<doev> hallo. Wie kann ich die Summe der Dateigrößen für einen bestimmten Typ bestimmen? mit du *.xyz zeig er ja nur die einzelnen Größen an.
<bekks> doev: -s
<geser> Brot321: die sind nicht teil der Installation, sondern auf launchpad.net (Ubuntu-Infrastuktur) zu finden
<tuor> Ich habe jetzt zum Projekt gefunden glaube ich: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/collab-maint/vim-pathogen.git/tree/ da kann ich schauen was das Packet enthält und wie es installiert wird. Gibt es für jedes Packet das man installieren kann so eine Projektseite?
<bekks> Es gibt zu jedem Paket eine Seite wie http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/all/vim-pathogen mit allen relevanten Informationen.
<fford> oh man^^
<tuor> Super danke.
<k1l_> <tuor> Hi, ich habe das Packet vim-pathogen installiert. Gibt es dazu ein Readme oder sowas, wie man pathogen nun läd/verwendet?
<fford> ^^
<k1l_> tuor: da jedes program selber bestimmt, wie es geladen/verwendet wird guckt man halt am besten bei dem projekt wie es denn gerne geladen werden würde. wenn die entwickler aber zu faul waren da ordentliche dokumentation zu schreiben spricht das nciht fürs projekt.
<k1l_> wenn du jetzt fragst: ich hab hier das firefox paket installiert, wie nutze und lade ich das? wäre die antwort doch auch klar: guck bei firefox wie man das benutzt 
<tuor> k1l_, ok. :)
<r4f0> Hi Leute, 
<r4f0> ich habe bei einem Kunden (geht um Data Recovery aus Win8.1 x64 mit UEFI, Modell: HP655) ubuntu 16.04LTS auf einer zweiten primären Partition Installiert. 
<r4f0> Ich konnte auf die Daten zugreifen und habe Ihm seine Daten präsentiert. 
<r4f0> Er wollte Ubuntu dann nativ installiert haben, was ich daraufhin getan habe. 
<r4f0> Dann hat der Kunde (wie sie halt leider sind) selbst recherchiert und wollte nun statt Ubuntu, Mint Rosa haben. Ich Depp habe og. System über Ubuntu ‘drüberbügeln wollen’ und dummerweise sowohl ‘Replace Ubuntu with Linux Mint’ als auch das ‘Setup LVM’ Häkchen gesetzt.
<r4f0> Anschließend direkt
<r4f0> ‘apt-get install gpart gparted’
<r4f0> ‘sudo gparted’
<r4f0> ‘Device’ -> ‘Attempt Data Rescue’
<r4f0> Seit exakt 4 Stunden läuft das Tool durch.
<r4f0> Habt ihr einen Plan wie ich die Daten sonst noch retten könnte?
<r4f0> Kann ich das Tool getrost abbrechen, da es ein ‘Scan’ ist?
<r4f0> Bin leider seit MS Win8 Release kein Windowsler mehr und mir fehlt ein Lösungsansatz.
<r4f0> Habt ihr Vorschläge / Ideen?
<r4f0> Gegeben sind: Sämtliche Win-ISO’s in Form von Bootsticks und die Recovery-Partition ist auch noch intakt.
<r4f0> LG und TIA
<r4f0> r4f0
 * r4f0 slaps himself for using Return - Linebreak -.-
<sash_> r4f0: Ist die Windows-Partition denn weg?
<k1l_> also hast du über die gesamt platte jetzt ein lvm machen lassen? da könntest du mal mit photorec gucken ob er so noch was findet. denn partitionen werden ja zumindest anfangs komplett überschrieben worden sein
<r4f0> sda1 : NTFS Windows Recovery /// sda3 lvm2 pv mit lvm flag
<r4f0> sda3 nimmt den rest der platte ein, also nach recovery und hp-schrott
<r4f0> hp-schrott == sda2
<LetoThe2nd> ich würde auch sagen, dd rescue dump auf ne grosse platte, dann mit photorec schauen. riecht aber nicht gut.
<r4f0> kann ich über pkill den scan stoppen ohne verlustrisiko?
<LetoThe2nd> vermutlich ja. alternativ kannst ja mal noch schauen was er macht, ob er tatscählich nur brav liest.
<LetoThe2nd> nmon, iotop oder so was
<r4f0> cpu usage static below 50% // 20 sec auf dem system monitor sagen mir: gpart läuft mit >90% und ab und an mit 0%
<r4f0> *system monitor > Processes //wobei View auf Active Processes
<r4f0> hab jetz apt-get testdisk ausgeführt und bereite ne 1TB platte mit 550GB vor. GUID klar und kali hab ich auch noch auf ein paar sticks (fully updated)
<r4f0> kurze frage nochmal: gpart kann ich getrost killen? oder lieber durchlaufen lassen?
<bekks> Kommt darauf an was es gerade tut.
<bekks> Was sagt iotop bzgl. Lesen/Schreiben?
<r4f0> iotop installieren?!? 
<bekks> Die Frage beantwortet sich doch von selbst, oder?
<r4f0> sry mach 10 sachen gleichzeitig.. tut mir leid .. unprofessionell .. erst seit 01.02. selbstständig und nerv euch hier so .. 
<r4f0> iotop output für gpart: Disk 20M/S also läuft
<bekks> 20M/S was? Lesen oder Schreiben?
<r4f0> read
<r4f0> und IO> zwischen 67 und 69
<bekks> Dann ist auch klar, ob du das abbrechen kannst.
<r4f0> kann ich .. da noWrite
<r4f0> right?
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Du solltest nun eine Kopie der Disk machen und mit der Kopie arbeiten.
<bekks> Dann hast du vielleicht eine Chance an die Daten heranzukommen.
<bekks> Hast du ein Backup?
<sash_> Und in Zukunft kein Mint mehr installieren, wenn du Ubuntu-Support haben willst ;)
<bekks> r4f0: An welcher Stelle bist du denn jetzt?
<r4f0> ja ich hätt einfach cinnamon auf ubuntu installieren können, nicht einfach auf weiter klicken und vorher die platte klonen sollen.. scheiße.. aber ihr habt mir mega weiter geholfen.. hab jetzt eine kopie erstellt muss jetzt aber zum sport sonst dreh ich noch durch... vielen dank leute und sry für die haufen fails
<bekks> Wie hast du die Kopie erstellt?
<bekks> Nicht so eilig...
<r4f0> dd rescue dump 
<bekks> Was soll das sein?
<bekks> Wie lautet der komplette Befehl?
<r4f0> 1:1 kopie
<bekks> Wie lautet der komplette Befehl?
<r4f0> muss ich nachschaun :P sekunde
<r4f0> bin seit 72 stunden wach.. sry
<r4f0> dd if=/dev/sda3 of=/dev/sdc0 hab ich laufen lassen .. also ohne rescue dump -.-
<r4f0> ich mach einfach morgen weiter
<bekks> sdc0 gibt es nicht.
<r4f0> wenns zu viel is isses zu viel.. ich mach morgen weiter.. danke für eure hilfe
<bekks> Dann kannste morgen erstmal ein richtiges BAckup machen :P
<r4f0> ja ^^
<bekks> Wobei du den Kunden schonmal auf kompletten Datenverlust vorbereiten darfst.
<r4f0> kann auch einfach die platte raus nehmen und alles mit meinem device machen anstatt auf diesem mediamarkt-schrott
<bekks> Das hat mit Mediamarkt nichts zu tun.
<r4f0> ich kaufe keine geräte für 300€ vom MM .. es war mein fehler
<r4f0> das weiß ich bekks
<r4f0> komplett
<r4f0> aber i7 und 16gb ram mit 14.04LTS > hp655 
<r4f0> und es is meins ^^
<bekks> Also bist du der Kunde?
<r4f0> nein
<r4f0> ich bin der dienstleister
<r4f0> einzelunternehmen
<r4f0> is aber ein alter bekannter also kein großer act
 * Fuchs wimmert
<netuser22> sorry hat wer zeit kurz hab paar fragen 
<a_key> Hat von euch jemand zufällig Erfahrung mit Hexchat und Twitch? 
<thomasfu`> netuser22, a_key: Einfach fragen, wenn jemand da ist der antworten kann bzw. will wird er es tun.
<netuser22> ein bisschen warum 
<a_key> Ah okay. - Meine Frage: Mir wird aktuell die Chatliste nicht angezeigt was etwas "irritierend" ist wenn ich zwar die Leute die schreiben, aber nicht die Namen direkt sodass ein "anschreiben" nicht möglich ist. 
<Fuchs> a_key: welcher client? 
<a_key> hexchat @fuchs
<Fuchs> a_key: und ein direktes Anschreiben ist immer via  /query Nutzername    moeglich  (bedenke, ohne vorher zu fragen wird von einigen als sehr unhoeflich empfunden)
<Fuchs> a_key: gui_ulist_hide   << diese Einstellung mit /set  auf false 
<Fuchs> /set gui_ulist_hide 0     sollte gehen 
<netuser22> frage zum windows boot loader       habe  2.  ntfs partionen auf denn op drauf ist und eine kleine 3.  unallocated 1.18 mb   WBL weren beide system angezeigt . 
<a_key> @fuchs - danke - werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren.
<Fuchs> a_key: und: im IRC bitte kein @ 
<a_key> okay - pardon.
<Fuchs> das ist unnoetig und eine Clients sehen das dann eben gerade nicht als highlight
<Fuchs> kein Problem :) 
<a_key> okay - Fuchs - das hat leider nicht den gewünschten Effekt gebracht. 
<Fuchs> a_key: wird nicht angezeigt? 
<Fuchs> a_key: sicher, dass Du sie nicht nur kleingezogen hast? Darf ich mal einen screenshot sehen? 
<netuser22> mochte ubuntu 14.04 lts drauf machen und eine nfts platt machen. habe das system gebooted dann wollt ich es installieren dann kam eine meldung die partionen aushangen oder so waas  
<a_key> Beispiel: hier sehe ich wer alles im Chat ist - die Namen - nur in den Twitch-channels der Streamer die ich verfolge - sehe ich keine Mitglieder (obwohl ich die Liste rechts sehe) 
<bekks> netuser22: Willst du Windows beibehalten?
<netuser22> nein ein kann runter habe glaub noch 100 gb 
<bekks> netuser22: Das beantwortet meine Frage nicht.
<bekks> netuser22: Willst du nur Ubuntu auf dinem System haben oder willst du auch Windows booten?
<netuser22> ein windows auch das andere windows weg 
<netuser22> ein w . will booten das andere weg 
<bekks> netuser22: Du redest irgendwie komisches Zeug.
<bekks> netuser22: Wieviele Windows-INSTALLATIONEN hast du denn, nicht wieviele Windows-Dateisysteme?
<netuser22> win 7
<bekks> NEnn mir eine Zahl.
<netuser22> okay 
<netuser22> 2
<bekks> Und du weisst welche Dateisysteme zu welchem Windows gehören?
<netuser22> win 7 / win 7 ntfs /nffs 2  dev/sda 1 / dev/sda 2  " parti 
<bekks> Das beantwortet meine Frage nicht.
<bekks> Ich habe Dir eine Ja/Nein Frage gestellt.
<netuser22> das grosser ist mein alter system ein steht mit vflags boot 
<bekks> Das beantwortet meine Frage nicht.
<bekks> Ich habe Dir eine Ja/Nein Frage gestellt.
<netuser22> weiss ich 
<bekks> Dann beantworte sie doch bitte entsprechend.
<netuser22> ja weiss ich 
<netuser22> weil ein steht mit boot und das startet automatisch 
<netuser22> op system 
<bekks> Gut, offensichtlich weigerst du dich absichtlich, meine Fragen zu beantworten. Dann musst du nun damit leben, dass dir ggf. jemand anders hilft. Ich bin raus aus der Nummer.
<netuser22> vertseht die frage nicht mal richtig 
<netuser22> da steht doch ja 
<netuser22> egal lass doch 
<netuser22> zum kotzen ist dir so oder so zukomplie
<netuser22> die nummer war auch zu schwer 
<DaVu> für ihn bestimmt nicht
<DaVu> er wäre einer der wenigen hier gewesen, die dir hätten helfen können
<bytecounter> Hallo zusammen, ich möchte  bei rsync einen Pfad ausschließen, wenn ich allerdings --exclude="logs" nutze, werden alle Verzeichnisse, die darauf zutreffen, ausgenommen. Ich möchte aber nur $destinaton/logs ausnehmen, nicht $destination/data/logs
<netuser22> was heisst das jetzt schon wieder 
<netuser22> weiss nicht wenn seine frage nicht mal richtig versteht . wie kann ich ihn dann richtig antwaorten 
<DaVu> am besten sagen, dass du seine Frage nicht verstanden hast und das es dir zu kompliziert ist
<netuser22> schreib doch 
<netuser22> klar ist zu kompli 
<bytecounter> Wie kann ich sicherstellen, dass er nur $destination/logs ausnimmt? $destination ist das Ziel, welches aber offensichtlich beim exclude nicht von rsync berücksichtigt wird
<netuser22> weil das ext 4. swap . und was home rein machen will . 
<bytecounter> Also --exclude="$destination/logs" funktioniert (logischerweise) auch nicht
<netuser22> ist doch schon da ihr eure system installiert habt ich habst noch nicht bekomm aber bald hin 
<DaVu> bytecounter: sorry, kenne mich nicht mit rsync aus
<netuser22> sag mal so ich bin der depp jetzt 
<DaVu> netuser22: hör auf zu spammen...entweder du stellst fragen und wartest auf antworten oder du lässt es. Aber hör auf mit dem Spam
<jokrebel> netuser22: Jammern kannst nebenan. Und solange Du nur so halbe Sachen, welche man nicht _sicher_ zuordnen kann, wie Du das jetzt meinen könntest, von Dir lässt, versteh ich schon wenn da der ein oder andere freiwillige unbezahlte Supporter die Lust verliert.
<netuser22> okay meine frage wie erstelle ich ein multiboot system einmal win 7 einmal ubuntu ohne windows bootloader zuzerstören. 
<netuser22> das war frage 
<bekks> r4f0: Reparierst du mal deinen IRC Client bitte? :)
<a_key> Ich muss meine Frage von vorhin noch einmal wdh - ich nutze aktuell HexChat und joine darüber Twitch.tv insbesondere ein paar Streamer. Das Problem: Ich sehe in der Userliste "keine" Nutzer - obwohl ich mit allen schreiben kann. (Hier z.B. sehe ich aber alle Nutzer - und in den twitch-channels ist die Funktion auch nicht ausgeblendet ) 
<netuser22> da kann dir helfen wurd aber wenn konnt 
<bekks> Und das bedeutet auf Deutsch was?
<jokrebel> netuser22: Welche Sprache ist das? Das versteht man nicht...
<k1l> netuser22: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<k1l> netuser22: frag die für deine mint probleme
<r4f0> war garnich da :P was falsch mit ihm?
<bekks> r4f0: Er hat sich ein paar mal aus- und wieder eingeloggt. :)
<netuser22> ich will ubuntu install  was hat mint zutun 
<r4f0> ich kümmer mich drum bekks ;) bin mal off bye und nochmals danke für eure Hilfe :)
<bekks> r4f0: Gerne :)
<netuser22> hab kein mint problem 
<jokrebel> netuser22: Also Du hast ein lauffähiges Windows7 auf der Festplatte und willst nun einen Dualboot mit Ubuntu installieren. Dann wirst Du Grub installieren müssen was aber dann zwangsläufig den Windows-Bootloader überschreiben will. Man könnte jetzt vielleicht das Grub in den MBR einer 2ten Platte schreiben und dann fallweise die Bootreihenfolge im BIOS abändern. Aber das ist recht tricky und nicht so
<jokrebel> einfach zu handhaben. Warum genau darf der Bottloader nicht zerstört werden?
<jokrebel> Bootlader
<jokrebel> Bootloader
<netuser22> warum #
<netuser22> ich habe zwei win7 die im wind boot loader sind und kann auch beide hoch frahren und die paltte ist aufgeteilt in  1. NTFS /" 2 ntfs 
<netuser22> und 1.18 mb unallocated kleine 
<netuser22>  windows boot loader sind beide drin . 
<netuser22> siehst so aus warte mal 
<netuser22> netuser22https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/show_picture.pl?l=deutsch&rais=1&oiu=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.petri.co.il%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2Fdual-booting-windows-vista-with-windows-7-ultimate-beta-build-7000-24a-533x400.png&sp=0b3ab9924951983baa2208fb8006b065
<netuser22> klick auf denn link ohne in die hosen zu machen 
<netuser22> screenshot ist auch immer gut oder 
<jokrebel> netuser22: Na dann frag doch die Windows-Leute, wie Du in deren Bootloader ein Ubuntu eingebunden bekommt. (Und ich dachte es geht um 1 (eines) Windows?)
<netuser22> sag mal versteht mich nicht oder was ist los ich will turty installieren und das eine windows will weg knallen was erzahlt du da für scheisse 
<netuser22> warum soll leute frgaen die ubuntu 14.04 lts installieren wollen . im w chat 
<jokrebel> und warum willst Du den Bootloader unbedingt behalten, wenn die hälfte davon danach (ein windows loswerden) eh nicht mehr funktionieren würde?
<jokrebel> oh
<netuser22> segal danke trotzdem an denn support 
<netuser22> ich bin einfach nur depp 
<jokrebel> netuser22: und warum willst Du den Bootloader unbedingt behalten, wenn die hälfte davon danach (ein windows loswerden) eh nicht mehr funktionieren würde?
<netuser22> warum kann jetzt nicht multiboot windows 7 neben trusty installieren . 
<jokrebel> und den von Grub überschriebenen Bootloader könnte man bei Bedarf mit der Windows-CD wieder herstellen.
<netuser22> okay da hab keine ahnung das ist das problem 
<jokrebel> kann es doch - mit Grub - wenn Du den Windowseigenen Bootloader nutzen willst frag bei Windwos. (aber ich wiederhole mich)
<netuser22> ich weiss nicht wenn denn windows boot loader weg knall sind doch beide op system nicht mehr start bar . von mir knall jetzt alles weg . 
<netuser22> ubuntu 14.04 neben w 7install hat jemand plan 
<netuser22> grub brauch das 
<netuser22> keine ahnung kann uber haupt ubuntu wieder deinstall 
<jokrebel> netuser22: Es gibt jede Menge "Plan" in den Tiefen des Internet. Fürs erste: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot/ ... ein bisschen Bereitschaft zum Einlesen, Lernen und Verstehen sollte man schon mitbringen
<netuser22> ist auch gute frage 
<jokrebel> Und lass doch bitte das unproduktive labern, danke.
<netuser22> klar das stimmt 
<netuser22> muss erst einlernen meister 
<netuser22> ich leider noch parawan 
<jokrebel> stop it!
<netuser22> aber dann die dunkel seite der macht 
<jokrebel> netuser22: Dich kann grad keiner Lesen. Ließ Dich erst mal in die Materie ein. Eine Einstiegsseite gab ich Dir. Vielleicht wird die Stummschaltung nachher wieder aufgehoben.
<Tadeus> Hallo, wenn ich mich per ssh von einem ubuntu1604 client auf einen ubuntu1604 server verbinde, dauert die Authentifizierung seit neuestem sehr lange, also die Zeit von Passwort Eingabe bis zur Eingabeaufforderung. Wie behebe ich das?
<dadrc> Ich würd mal SSH mit Debug starten und gucken, ob da vielleicht irgendwas hängt. Sonst mal gucken, ob der Server vielleicht einfach lange braucht, um die Shell zu starten (komplizierte bashrc, viel IO, ...)
<bekks> DNS Auflösung für SSH abschalten, auf dem Server.
<Tadeus> ok das kann ich mal testen mit debug
<Tadeus> inwiefern dns Auflösung? Ich greife direkt auf die IP zu
<dadrc> Der SSH-Server versucht ein reverse-dns-lookup zu machen, wenn du dich verbindest
<Tadeus> ok danke, ich teste das mal
<Tadeus> Ich habe noch eine zweite Frage. Und zwar, gibt es eine Art gui Oberfläche für mySQL im Terminal, also im grafischen Sinne a'la midnight commander oder htop etc...
<bekks> Nein.
<Frickelpit> Tadeus: google mal nach mysql ncurses aber generell würde ich das entweder im Terminal machen oder alternativ im Terminal.
<Tadeus> ok, danke
<dreamon> Suche ein Methode um ein Ubuntu auf einen USB Stick zu installieren. Stick ist 4GB groß. Wäre toll wenn ich ein paar Programm installieren könnte. Also kein LiveStick sondern was permanentes. Installationsprogramm führte nicht zum Erfolg.
<bekks> dd.
<bekks> Oder einfach den Stick anstecken und darauf installieren.
<k1l> 4gb und einen "vollen" desktop install? das wird aber shcon eng
<dreamon> bekks, Passt leider nicht drauf. 4GB meinte er sei zu wenig zum Installieren. dd wäre ja ein LiveStick
<bekks> Also die Basisinstallation braucht ca. 3,5GB - da hat kein Desktop mehr Platz.
<bekks> Ja, dann brauchst du einen größeren Stick.
<dreamon> Soviel 3.5GB. Das xubuntu iso von der LiveCD ist nur 1.2GB groß. Wie kommt es zu der differenz?
<bekks> Gepackte Installationspakete.
<bekks> Und auf der LiveCD wirklich nur das für die Installation notwendige.
<k1l> dreamon: das ist ja nicht 1zu1. du kannst ein minimal install probieren und dann das minimum an desktop installieren ud gucken wie weit du kommst.
<dreamon> k1l, Gute Idee.. wie hieß das noch gleich dieses Minimal Ubuntu iso?.. 
<bekks> mini.iso ...
<dreamon> netinstall?
<bekks> Das ist die Netzinstallation.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Wie wär es mit Multisystem? Da kann man mehrere Live-Linux installieren und eines davon "persistant" machen (also was nachinstallieren und so abspeichern - allerdings geht das nicht bis zum neuen Kernel)
<k1l> dreamon: da wirste aber dich richtig einlesen/schlau machen müssen. weil einfach nur das xubuntu-desktop paket insatllieren wird wieder der rahmen sprengen. da musste dann die einzelnen pakete probieren
#ubuntu-de 2016-06-15
<maxxD> Hey! kann mir vielleicht jemand mit meinem Bluetooth headset helfen? Das lässt sich unter ubuntu gnome 16.04 einfach nicht richtig verbinden (a2dp)
<Rochvellon> ich denke, tagsüber hast Du größere Chancen, hier Hilfe zu bekommen :)
<janda> guten morgen
<Lengsdorfer> Guten Morgen
<Brot321> Hallo, ich habe mir squid auf Ubuntu16.04 installiert, wobei ich die Authentifizierung per sql erledigen möchte. Laut http://wiki.squid-cache.org/ConfigExamples/Authenticate/Mysql sollte dafür ein Programm namens "/usr/local/squid/libexec/squid_db_auth" geben. Leider finde ich nichts was dergleichen heist. Wie bekomme ich das?
<stevieh> wenn es denn bei der ubuntu installation mit dabei ist, wird das auf keinen Fall in /usr/local sein
<stevieh> ich hab kein 16.04, aber schau mal in dpkg -L squid3 | grep squid_db_auth
<Brot321> stevieh, gibt keine Ausgabe
<stevieh> dpkg -l | grep squid
<stevieh> aber bitte ins pastebin
<Brot321> stevieh, http://pastebin.com/jVRDFFJa
<stevieh> dpkg -L squid | grep squid_db_auth
<Brot321> stehvieh, nichts
<Brot321> sowas gibts, /usr/lib/squid/basic_db_auth
<stevieh> musste mal schauen, ob das das gleiche macht.
<stevieh> das ist immer die gleiche grütze, wenn sowas geändert wird...
<stevieh> alte Anleitungen, ewig viele Referenzen im Netz und du hasts an der Backe
<Brot321> stevieh, ja danke, das sollte es sein, istn perlskript, aber funktionieren tuts nicht, das bleibt hängen
<stevieh> dann musse gucken, wo
<Brot321> hab ich vor ^^
<Brot321> Da meine /usr/lib/squid/basic_db_auth http://pastebin.com/SmDAxADy  noch nicht so ganz rund läuft und ich nur rudimentäre Kenntnisse in der Perl Syntax habe benötige ich da kurz Hilfe. Nach dem Datenbanklogin soll ja eine gegebene User/Password Kombination mit der aus der Datenbank verglichen werden. Die Frage für mich ist aber woher bekommt er das gegebene Passwort zum vergleichen? Sowie...
<Brot321> ...das aussieht ist das in der Zeile 229 der Fall, da heist es      $user =~ s/%(..)/pack("H*", $1)/ge;     $password =~ s/%(..)/pack("H*", $1)/ge;     Kann mir das jemand übersetzen?
<stevieh> schreib mal vorher ein print $user."/".$password rein, dann siehst du, ob er was sinnvolles bekommt
<Brot321> stevieh: das hab ich schon, aber ich muss ja beim Skriptaufruf das zu überprüfende User/PW irgendwie mitgeben. Die Frage ist wie? Sonst kommt bei dem print ja nichts raus.
<stevieh> ja, dann schreib es in eine Datei oder schau, wo das Teil hin druckt?
<stevieh> der bekommt einfach user password als eingabezeile
<stevieh> d.h. basic_db_auth foo bar 
<Brot321> Das hab ich schon versucht: /basic_db_auth.bak test2 test2  > Can't open test2: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden at /usr/lib/squid/basic_db_auth line 226.
<geser> stevieh: bekommt das Skript nicht den Benutzer und Passwort per Stdin (siehe Zeile 226)? (Mein Perl ist sehr eingerostet)
<sash_> echo "user password" | ./moo.pl
<sash_> Oder in eine Datei schreiben und ./moo.pl password_file
<stevieh> yep, stimmt.
<stevieh> sorry
<geser> Brot321: ^^^
<maxxD> Kann mir jemand helfen, mein bluetooth headset auf a2dp einzustellen?
<Brot321> ok, das mit dem stdin hab ich jetzt geschnallt, jetzt kommt auch user und password in meiner Testausgabe an. Es kommt im Moment immer noch ein "ERR login failure" Das heist laut code ist die Überprüfung vom password negativ. Um das zu testen hab ich eine Print Ausgabe in die check_pw( ) Funktion reingesetzt. Und siehe da, das eingegebene Passwort und das in der Datenbank ist das selbe, aber...
<Brot321> ...er wirft mir einen Fehler raus
<stevieh> maxxD: ist immer schwer. Am ehesten noch den gnome bluetooth manager probieren
<stevieh> maxxD: blueman meine ich. Damit bekomm ich es meist hin
<Brot321> ok, habs gelöst, ich hab den Parameter --plaintext übersehn   -.-
<stevieh> das wollte ich gerade sagen ;-)
<stevieh> jetzt musst du das noch im squid hinbiegen ;-)
<Brot321> jo, danke schon mal
<Brot321> Squid läuft inzwischen für meine Zwecke ganz gut. Was ich nur noch nicht verstehe ist, dass bei netstat -tulpen ein udp Port 57415 squid zugeordnet ist. Ich finde dazu weder was bei google noch in der squid.conf. Kann mir jemand sagen was der da macht?
<stevieh> http://linuxplayer.org/2012/02/why-squid-listen-on-high-udp-port-number
<Brot321> gut :)
<stevieh> war so ungefähr der zweite Link beim gugln, das musste noch üben
<Brot321> auf jeden fall, ich hab mich zu sehr auf die Portnummer versteift
<a_key> Für alle die u.a auch das Problem mit Hexchat und der fehlenden Userliste hatte - folgender Befehl löst das Problem ; raw CAP REQ :twitch.tv/membership
<a_key> https://blog.bashtech.net/requesting-user-lists-on-twitch-irc/
<netuser22> weiss jemand wie oartionien einrichtet . neben dran wind doof 
<maxxD> netuser22: was genau möchtest du denn tun?
<netuser22> ich mochte die cd  die habe installieren das ist ein ubuntu 14.04  special version fur mich . 
<netuser22> habe zwei partionen ntfs /ntfs beide haben ein operaton system drauf windo doof 7  
<netuser22> alspo zwei mal windo doof 7 
<netuser22> habe beim start der systeme . zwei mal die auswahl windows 7 / windows 7 (2) ein will eins will loschen und die cd hier installieren . aber das andere sollte auch noch starten  
<netuser22> zerstort ubunut 14.04 den windows bott loader ja /oder nein 
<netuser22> mach dir gern auch mal screenshot 
<jokrebel> netuser22: Auch wenn Du des doof findest. Es heißt Windows. Und streng Dich bitte endlich ein wenig mehr an. Man kann kaum verstehen was Du uns sagen willst.
<netuser22> was meinst du denn 
<netuser22> zerstort ubuntu denn windows boot loader beim installieren 
<netuser22>  der hat ahlergie gegen windows 
<jokrebel> netuser22: Versuch Dich mal in die Lage eines Außenstehenden zu versetzen, der keine Ahnung hat um was es geht. Und ließ dann Deine großteils unverständlichen Wortfetzen nochmal.
<netuser22> mir egal was du da schreibst verstehts du das . 
<netuser22> soll dir sagen warum weil einen nicht helfen tust sonderen nur vorschreibst wie was wo . 
<netuser22> hast das kapiert 
<netuser22> ich muss ubuntu installieren ja bin anfanger damit hab mehrmalig erklart das ich auch ein windows behalten mochte neben dran ein ubuntu 14. installieren hab auch platz dafur mir geht um denn bootloader ob der gechrasht wird 
<holish> nein. 
<netuser22> ¹also 
<Rand0m`> also ich habs verstanden
<netuser22> komisch 
<holish> netuser22: aber hier ist auch niemand verpflichet dir irgendwie zu helfen. Wenn du Hilfe willst, solltest du zumindest ein gewisses Maß an Anstand an den Tag legen. 
<netuser22> wirklich wie die hier rum machen haben die im sitz bei ubuntu hocken wirklich sitzt ihr im buro da oder was los 
<jokrebel> netuser22: In einem kostenlosen Supportkanal der von freiwilligen unbezahlt aufrecht erhalten wird, kann man ein bisschen mehr Respekt und wenigstens die Bemühung, verständliche Sätze zu bilden, son erwarten. Fühl Dich meintewegen ermahnt...
<Balu> netuser22: normalerweise ist es kein Problem, Windows und Ubuntu nebeneinander auf einem Computer zu betreiben. Hast Du schon https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot/ gelesen? Dort ist gut erklärt, wie das funktioniert.
<netuser22> ubuntu . gemeinschaft miteinander . 
<netuser22> sagst geht snoch 
<netuser22> leute zieht euch das rein 
<jokrebel> Balu: Das gab man ihm bereits gestern zum lesen.
<netuser22> ja hab gelesen und ich versteht dort dinge nicht . 
<Balu> jokrebel: ach so, wusste ich nicht.
<netuser22> gros schreiben werd nie tun vergiss es weil einen kaputten finger habe 
<jokrebel> netuser22: Ehrlich gesagt frag ich mich bei Dir auch schon ne Weile "gehts noch?" Und nun reiß Dich zusammen. Meckern kannst wo anders. Stell konkrete Fragen zu dem, was Du nicht ganz verstanden hast in dem Artikel. Und lass den anderen Quatsch, bitte!
<netuser22> ja danke fur wiki link 
<netuser22> hast ja recht aber ich komm nicht weiter 
<jokrebel> wo konkret in der _wirklich_sehr_guten_ Anleitung?
<netuser22> genasug das mit logisch und primare bringt auf die ..........
<jokrebel> WAS? Mann - schreib deutsch!
<jokrebel> oder such Dir den Ubuntu-Kanal der Deiner Sprache näher kommt.
<netuser22> wweil ich nicht erkenne welche ich zu erst installiert habe . 
<jokrebel> netuser22: vielleicht suchst Du Dir lieber jemanden, der sich dabei neben Dich setzt und Dich an der Hand nimmt. Vielleicht hast ja ein LUG in der Nähe. Aber ich glaub _so_ wird das nichts (oder gibt noch mehr Frust, weil dann plötzlich was futsch ist)
<jokrebel> so lange Du nicht mit konkreteren Fragen kommst, dabei genauestens erläuterst was Du bisher getan hast; nun versuchst und wie und warum schief läuft, wird Dir keiner wirklich (und vor allem Ausfallsicher) beistehen können aus der Ferne
<a_key> Mal eine Frage, ist es möglich das "Aussehen" des Multiboot-Menüs zu ändern? 
<jokrebel> Und apropos "ausfall und futsch" - Hast Du schon ein Backup?
<netuser22> klar nehm usb multi boot stick 
<netuser22> . 
<jokrebel> a_key: Das wirst die Multiboot-Entwickler fragen müssen (glaub kaum, dass da einer im Deutschen Kanal rumhängt)
<a_key> ;D Okay, hätte ja klappen können. Aber danke für deine Antwort. 
<jokrebel> netuser22: Sach ma - willst uns vielleicht einfach nur trollen?
<netuser22> wer trollt hier wenn gerade 
<netuser22> troll jager oh neeee
<netuser22> dafur bekommst doch geld wenn siten sperrst 
<jokrebel> netuser22: Noch eine Offtopic-Satz und es gibt wieder eine kleine Auszeit
<jokrebel> netuser22: Ne - sowas nervt nur. Und macht sicher keinen Spaß :-(
<Balu> Mal kommen verständliche Sätze bei netuser22, mal nur Gelalle. Entweder ist er betrunken oder er trollt ;-)
<a_key> Kennt von euch irgendwer einen guten Kalender - mit integrierter Thunderbird-Anbindung, welchen man auch noch als Standardkalender seines Systems ersetzen kann? 
<bekks> Ich glaub sowas gibts nicht :)
<a_key> Das hatte ich fast befürchtet. ^^ - Aber danke für deine Antwort.
<Robert_Zenz> a_key, was genau meinst du?>
<DaVu> Was ist mit Lightning? Kann der das nicht?
<DaVu> System standard Kalender...hmm...daran wirds wahrscheinlich scheitern
<a_key> Robert_Zenz : Ich möchte das mein Systemkalender seine Termine aus Thunderbird bezieht - Thunderbird mit Lightning auf meine externen Kalender (nicht google) zugreift. Generell sollen E-mails die ein "Datum" tragen nach bestimmten Kriterien als neue Termine (automatisch) eingetragen werden. 
<Robert_Zenz> a_key, ahrm, nope. Je nach dem was dein "System Kalender" ist braucht das einiges an Arbeit.
<Robert_Zenz> a_key, aber ich koennte mir eine OwnCloud/CalDav <-> Thunderbird <-> Syncevolution Loesung vorstellen.
<bekks> Um von Owncloud nach Evolution zu kommen? Da hackt man sich doch lieber beide Hände ab :)
<a_key> Robert_Zenz, genau dies hatte ich befürchtet. Und aktuell fehlt mir die Zeit und die Muße dazu so etwas zu machen. / CalDav - TB -Sync funktioniert auch 1a - nur halt nicht in mein System als Kalender ^^ 
<bekks> Also ernsthaft - dann lässt man Evolution einfach bleiben und nutzt nur Lightning oder das Tool seiner Wahl.
<Robert_Zenz> bekks, ich habe meine ownCloud Kalender erfolgreich nach Ubuntu Phone synchronisiert...aber ich weisz was du meinst. ;)
<a_key> Robert_Zenz, oh du hast ein Ubuntu Phone - und wie ist das so im Livebetrieb? (oder nur Chroot-Version?) 
<bekks> MAn öffnet halt einfach Lightning und lässt das Ding offen - dann braucht man keinen "Systemkalender".
<a_key> bekks, die Lösung ist wahrscheinlich die einfachste - nur meine Frage war halt genereller Natur. Da ich gerne ein System nutze was die wesentlichsten Dienste im System an sich verbaut hat. ;D
<Koffeinfriedhof> ..oder nutzt Kubuntu mit Kontact. Da hat man das dann fertig.
<bekks> a_key: Solange irgendwas, was da verbaut ist, Evolution heisst, will man das nicht nutzen.
<sash_> Müsste hier nicht langsam der stevieh mit seiner SOGo-Empfehlung reinschneien?
<bekks> sash_: Wasdas? :)
<sash_> bekks: Eine Groupware.
<sash_> Aber ich weiß gerade gar nicht, ob es in der Fragestellung darum geht.
<a_key> hm, sash__ "SOGo" liest sich interessant. 
<Robert_Zenz> a_key, find ich sehr gut, ist ein Aquaris 4.5.
<Robert_Zenz> bekks, und der SOGo Connector ist ein CalDAV, CardDAV connector fuer Thunderbird.
<stevieh> genau, sogo geht ;-)
<a_key> Robert_Zenz ; Ah, danke für die Ausführung. Und generell deine Hilfe bzgl. meiner obigen Fragestellung. 
<bekks> Interessant wäre ein iCloud Connector :)
<a_key> So, ich verabschiede mich. Wünsche euch einen schönen Abend. 
<stevieh> aber der "standard systemkalender" in ubuntu ist evolution. und der ist gülle. 
<stevieh> aber das einzige, was fehlt, wenn man tb nutzt ist die Kalenderanzeige oben im calender in der Leiste...
#ubuntu-de 2016-06-16
<compiler> hi
<compiler> ich brauche hilfe. :-) ich weiß nicht, ob es so richtig ubuntu spezifisch ist. gut... das problem ist folgendes: nach dem der librecmc router vom isp getrennt worden ist, kann er sich zum vpn anbieter nicht wiederverbinden. er kann die adresse des vpns nicht auflösen. jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob das an meiner ubuntu config hängt oder am librecmc router.danke!
<sash_> compiler: Kannst du dich nicht per ssh auf den Router (was auch immer librecmc ist) verbinden und von dort aus testen?
<sash_> compiler: Alternativ am Rechner temporär nen anderen Nameserver (bspw. 8.8.8.8, Google DNS) einrichten und schauen.
<janda> guten morgen
<doev> Hallo. Habe hier bei einer 14.04 Installation zwei offene udp-Ports, 68 und 13854, was  könnte das sein?
<LetoThe2nd> doev: ersteres, zeigt einfaches googlen -> dhcp
<LetoThe2nd> doev: zweiteres, finde mal raus welcher prozess das ist :-)
<doev> wieso ist dhcp nach außen offen?
<LetoThe2nd> doev: ich überlass es dir, die entsprechende doku selbst zu lesen :)
<LetoThe2nd> doev: siehe auch: http://www.speedguide.net/port.php?port=68
<doev> danke, dann mach ich mich mal dran.
<Lengsdorfer> guten morgen
<Lembert> Guten Morgen, ich habe ein Problem mit einem neu installierten phpmyadmin auf meinem ubuntu16.04 Server (apache2+php7-fpm) Im Grunde bekomm ich nur ein File not found und einen Fehler in der error.log. Anscheinend hab ich die Lösung für mein Problem auch schon bei google gefunden, nur ich verstehs noch nicht ganz und benötige da kurz Hilfe. Es betrifft den Thread http://stackoverflow.com/questi
<Lembert> ons
<Lembert> /23162762/apache2-4-php-fpm-phpmyadmin-in-debian Abschnitt "update 2" Dort steht " I replaced the php-fpm unix socket with network (127.1:9000) and replaced the virthualhost file's ProxyPassmatch with ..." Wo genau wird da das Ersetzen gemacht gemacht?
<Lembert> Also ich meine in welcher Datei.
<koegs> kannst du auch noch einen nicht kaputten link posten? :D
<Lembert> ups, sorry, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/23162762/apache2-4-php-fpm-phpmyadmin-in-debian
<koegs> und üblicherweise wird sowas in der apache-config gesetzt, wo genau kann ich nicht sagen, da ich nginx nutze
<Lembert> und dort bei "update 2"
<koegs> "grep -r ProxyPassMatch *" im Apache Config-Vezeichnis
<koegs> läuft denn grundsätzlich php und nur phpmyadmin nicht?
<Lembert> php läuft und parst auch phpinfo
<Lembert> nur phpmyadmin läuft nicht
<Lembert> eigentlich ists bei mir das selbe phänomen wie in dem thread beschrieben
<koegs> na dann, grep und gogogo
<Lembert> naja das grep findet nichts unter /etc/apache2
<Lembert> auch nichts unter /etc/phpmyadmin
<Lembert> Das einzige unix was ich in den config Dateien gefunden hab war in der "conf-available/php7.0-fpm.conf" mit  SetHandler "proxy:unix:/run/php/php7.0-fpm.sock|fcgi://localhost" Da hab ich aus dem localhost ein 127.0.0.1:9000 gemacht. Die Proxypassmatch Sachen hab ich auch gefunden (heisen da nur proxypass) und auch entsprechend ersetzt. Der Apache und php läuft danach jetzt zwar, aber geändert...
<Lembert> ...hat sich bei mir leider noch nix. Immer noch der selbe Fehler "File not found"
<janda> das haut mich um: "…Gestern habe ich diese Nachricht gehört und kippte fast vom Stuhl: Auf Microsofts wichtigen Website-Servern ist nicht Windows installiert – sondern unser Ubuntu Linux! …"
<janda> kam gerade von Open-Source-Secrets bei mir per mail an:)
<LetoThe2nd> janda: freut uns alle sehr, aber ist trotzdem eher was für #ubuntu-de-offtopic, ok? danke!
<bekks> janda: Was ist die Supportfrage dahinter? :> Für Smalltalk gibt es #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
<janda> bekks, hat mir schon LetoThe2nd mitgeteilt und habs _verstanden_!
<bekks> Wow.
<janda> yep, wer lesen kann ist im vorteil;)
<bekks> JA, du wohl nicht. Du gibst weiter OT von dir.
<bekks> Und jetzt: ab nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
 * janda hat die schnautze voll von bekks !!!!
<bekks> Geht doch.
<stevieh> bekks: du oller misantroph ;-)
<Bahlrock1206> hallo
<Bahlrock1206> kann mir jemand helfen beim einrichten eine 4k UHD Bildschirmes auf Lubuntu 16.04
<Bahlrock1206> jemand da?
<Bahlrock1206> :(
<k1l_> wo ist denn das problem?
<Bahlrock1206> er zeigt mir nicht die gewünschte auflösung habe nur 1900x1080
<Bahlrock1206> und bei den einstellung zeigt dieser auch nicht mehr an 
<k1l_> kann die graka denn mehr?
<k1l_> bzw der anschluss?
<Bahlrock1206> ist am Displayport to HDMI angeschlossen und die Graka ist eine AMD radeon HD 6870
<k1l_> mit adapter? kann der adapter mehr?
<Bahlrock1206> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17402182/
<ppq> HDMI ist schonmal kritisch, zumal das sicherlich HDMI 1.4 ist, was 4K nur mit 30 Hz überhaupt kann. von EDID infos über diese DP-HDMI-frickelschnittstelle mal ganz zu schweigen
<ppq> schließ den besser direkt per DP an
<k1l_> jo, ich würde da auf den adapter tippen. ist bekannt, dass adapter da die signale duetlich kappen.
<Bahlrock1206> hm... die ausgänge von der graka sind dvi displayport kein hdmi
<Bahlrock1206> ist das auch anders möglich
<ppq> der monitor hat doch garantiert DP oder DVI
<Bahlrock1206> und der bildschirm hat nur hdmi
<ppq> was für einer ist das?
<Bahlrock1206> Sony Bravia 55'
<k1l_> ein tv
<ppq> achso, hdmi 2.0?
<Bahlrock1206> ja
<Bahlrock1206> und hdmi mhl 
<ppq> Bahlrock1206, hm. du könntest versuchen, eine modeline zu basteln und zu erzwingen
<ppq> Bahlrock1206, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RandR/#Aufloesung
<Bahlrock1206> lust und zeit mir dabei zu helfen :)
<ppq> bei meinem 2560x1440 war bei cvt übrigens die option -r nötig, damit da was funktionierendes rauskommt
<Bahlrock1206> ok
<_moep_> Bahlrock1206: installier dir mal arandr
<_moep_> das macht das einfacher als xrandr
<ppq> _moep_, modeline muss man trotzdem selbst machen, da hilft auch keine gui...
<Bahlrock1206> mit arandr kann ich nicht höher als 1900x1080
<Bahlrock1206> kriege fehlermeldung
<Bahlrock1206> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17402670/
<ppq> Bahlrock1206, ich denk du willst 4K?
<ppq> Bahlrock1206, und bei --newmode musst du nicht nur den namen angeben sondern auch die parameter
<ppq> das in "" ist nur die bezeichnung
<ppq> da kannst du auch hans-dieter reinschreiben
<Bahlrock1206> ok
<Bahlrock1206> verstehe ich nicht
<Bahlrock1206> kannst du mir helfen?
<Bahlrock1206> was ud wie soll ich im terminal eintippen?
<ppq> du musst dir erstmal die modeline generieren
<ppq> mit cvt, wie es im wiki beschrieben ist
<Bahlrock1206> wie geht das?
<Bahlrock1206> wie hoch kann ich die Hz angeben oder sollte
<ppq> probier es erst mit 60, aber ich bin mir fast sicher dass es nur mit 30 gehen wird
<ppq> und die auflösung für 4K ist 3840x2160
<ppq> oder so
<Bahlrock1206> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17402913/
<Bahlrock1206> ok hat schon mal was getan schon mal n schritt weiter
<Bahlrock1206> und jetzt mit "xrandr --newmode"
<ppq> xrandr --newmode "3840x2160_60.00"  712.75  3840 4160 4576 5312  2160 2163 2168 2237 -hsync +vsync
<Bahlrock1206> eingetippt nix passiert...
<ppq> das ist okay
<Bahlrock1206> reboot?
<ppq> keine rückmeldung = gute rückmeldung
<ppq> nein
<Bahlrock1206> ok
<ppq> das überlebt keinen reboot, ist nur für die aktuelle sitzung
<ppq> mach weiter wie im wiki beschrieben
<ppq> statt DVI-0 musst du halt DisplayPort-0 schreiben, und die bezeichnung deiner modeline noch einsetzen bei den beiden befehlen
<Bahlrock1206> kein singanl ist durchgekommen bildschrim hat sich abgeschaltet
<ppq> Bahlrock1206, ja, das war zu erwarten. probier das ganze nochmal mit 30 Hz
<Bahlrock1206> ok wieder nix ich mach erstmal die hälfte der px
<ppq> Bahlrock1206, dann probier mal cvt -r
<ppq> mit 30 Hz
<ppq> und der vollen auflösung
<Bahlrock1206> jap... 
<Bahlrock1206> vllt kann die graka die auflösung nicht probiere mal die hälfte
<ppq> Bahlrock1206, das ist gut möglich, jo. damit es sicher geht könntest du dir eine der neuen nvidia karten mit hdmi 2.0 anschluss kaufen, aber billig sind die nicht
<Bahlrock1206> welche emphielst du mir?
<ppq> 140€ geht's los, mit der gtx 950. ich habe von grafikkarten keine ahnung, aber es sieht so aus, als ob die gtx 9**er das können.
<ppq> die gtx 960 gehen bei 170€ los
<ppq> könnte sich lohnen im vergleich mit ner 950, weiß ich nicht
<ppq> 970 erst bei 250€, großer sprung
<ppq> wech isser.
<_arktos75_> keine geduld ....
<_arktos75_> wieder da ... .-)
<Bahlrock1206> jup und hat immer noch nicht funktioniert wieder schwarz war bei 2504x1600 60hz
<ppq> Bahlrock1206, die sieht doch nett aus. 4 GB und zero-fan-modus. http://geizhals.de/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-960-g1-gaming-gv-n960g1-gaming-4gd-a1242966.html
<Bahlrock1206> sieht nett aus :)
<ppq> 30 cm lang, musst gucken ob die überhaupt passt
<Bahlrock1206> das sind angaben vom hersteller http://paste.ubuntu.com/17404390/
<Bahlrock1206> müsste doch auf der max auflösung funktionieren
<ppq> ahja. so viel dazu :)
<Bahlrock1206> ich porbiere es einfach nochmal 
<Bahlrock1206> :P
<ppq> viel spaß dabei
<Bahlrock1206> ok hat mit 30hz funktioniert und mit der auflösung 2560x1600 ... aber ... die auflösung füllt nicht den bildschirm aus
<ppq> guck mal in den TV einstellungen nach upscaling
<ppq> ansonsten halt auf die neue grafikkarte warten
<Bahlrock1206> ok die auflösung funktioniert :=)
<Bahlrock1206> kann leider nicht über 30hz
<Bahlrock1206> wie kann ich diese einstellung dauerhaft übernehmen ... 
<ppq> Bahlrock1206, schreib ein skript mit den nötigen befehlen
<Bahlrock1206> im wiki steht das ich ein script erstellen soll aber wie bine ich dieses in den autostart ein und wo muss die textdatei gespeichert werden 
<Bahlrock1206> kann ich das script 1 zu 1 kopieren?
<ppq> Bahlrock1206, ist egal wo, hauptsache du gibst im autostart den pfad dorthin an. und die datei muss ausführbar sein: chmod a+x datei.sh
<ppq> nein, du musst da deine eigenen befehle reinpacken
<ppq> nur die xrandr sachen natürlich, nicht cvt
<ppq> wie man den autostart einrichtet hängt von der desktopumgebung ab, einfach mal in den einstellungen umschauen
<Bahlrock1206> ok 
<Bahlrock1206> so in etwa
<Bahlrock1206> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17406936/
<ppq> wenn das die richtigen befehle sind, jo
<Bahlrock1206> als textdatei mit der endung .sh abspeichern
<ppq> denk an chmod
<ppq> endung ist wurscht
<Bahlrock1206> chmod?
<nagetier> .wurscht
<ppq> :)
<nagetier> Bahlrock1206: "und die datei muss ausführbar sein: chmod a+x datei.wurscht"
<Bahlrock1206> chomd a+x hilfe??? .D
<nagetier> Bahlrock1206: so kann die Datei ausgeführt.. ls -l zeigt dir die Dateiberechtigungen .. ohne x, nix ausführen
<Bahlrock1206> verstehe
<nagetier> +werden
<Bahlrock1206> ich versthe nur bahnhof... kann mir das jemand schritt für schritt erklären wie ich das mache?
<dreamon> Habe als User -> crontab -e aufgerufen und eingefügt →  */5 * * * * rsync -avzt --delete --rsh 'ssh -p yyyy' pi@IP:/home/pi/xxxx/ /home/dreamon/xxxx/
<ppq> Bahlrock1206, öffne ein terminal, navigiere mit "cd" ins richtige verzeichnis wo dein skript liegt und führe aus: "chmod a+x dateiname"
<Bahlrock1206> ja ok :)
<dreamon> Ich sehe zwar das /var/log/syslog alle 5 Minuten die Anweisung startet. Aber scheinbar funktioniert es nicht. Woran könnte das liegen?
<dreamon> In der Konsole gestartet geht es Problemlos
<Bahlrock1206> ok fertig
<ppq> Bahlrock1206, dann noch den autostart
<Bahlrock1206> mit LXSession configuration kann ich das auch machen oder?
<ppq> Bahlrock1206, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LXDE_Einstellungen/#Autostart-und-Sitzungseinstellungen-Default-application-for-LXSession-und-LXSession-edit
<ppq> Bahlrock1206, https://media-cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/56/24/defaultappslxsessionautostart.png
<ppq> im feld einfach den (kompletten) pfad zu deinem skript einfügen: /pfad/zum/scipt.sh
<Bahlrock1206> ok
<dreamon> ppq, Muß ich ein script starten? hätte gerne direkt gestartet ..
<Bahlrock1206> so fertig bin mal gespannt ob es funktioniert ... :)
<Bahlrock1206> ppq hat nicht funktioniert
<alexander_> wie kann ich das digital-microscop PCE-MM 200 mit ubuntu nutzen?
<jokrebel> so wird das nix mit der Antwort (noch dazu wenn grad auch noch Deutschland spielt ;-)
<jokrebel> alexander_: Das ist ein USB Teil? zeig mal ein lsusb in nem NoPasteService
<alexander_> ja, ist ein USB Teil
<alexander_> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 05e1:0500 Syntek Semiconductor Co., Ltd DC-112X Webcam
<jokrebel> sicher dass es das ist?
<alexander_> ja schon / ziemlich sicher
<alexander_> sonst hats nur noch 3x ... root hub und 2x Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<jokrebel> nicht grade weit verbreitet das Teil? Ich kann leider kein Französisch, aber ggf. steht hier was dazu: http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=342804
<alexander_> da war ich - das kapier ich nicht
<jokrebel> alexander_: Generell ist die ID bei USB-Geräten ein gutes Buzzword für die Suchmaschinenanfrage. In Deinem Fall also "05e1:0500"
<alexander_> ok, danke
<jokrebel> hier gibt es nur Treiber für Windows und OSX https://www.pce-instruments.com/english/software-and-driver-download-win_4.htm ... aber ggf. bei denen mal nachfrage wie die Linux-Unterstützung ist. alexander_
<jokrebel> hm...
#ubuntu-de 2016-06-17
<passt> moin
<passt> Anfängerfrage zur shell - ich möchte die UUID einer Partition in eine Variable speichern.
<passt> das hier klappt aber nicht: sudo blkid /dev/sdc1 |cut -c18-26 > $uid
<passt> Fehler "mehrdeutige Umlenkung"
<stevieh> foo=`blkid /dev/sda1 |cut -c18-26`
<stevieh> aber mit cut ist das glaub ich nicht wirklich zukunftssicher.
<passt> was ist denn die alternative?
<koegs> stevieh: `` ist oldschool, $() ist der neue shit
<stevieh> mal guggen.
<stevieh> ich war schon immer oldschool
<koegs> für uns alten hasen: https://www.shellcheck.net/
<stevieh> blkid -o export /dev/sda1
<stevieh> und dann hat man schon key value pairs. Wie man die Variablen dann wirklich setzt.. weiss ich auch grad nicht
<passt> danke, so klappt es wie gewünscht
<stevieh> wie setzt man die variablen denn dann?
<passt> ich würde es genauso wie oben machen, nur um ein grep ergänzt und beachten, dass der String UUID zweimal vorkommt
<stevieh> versteh ich nicht, aber gut
<stevieh> eval `blkid -o export /dev/sda1` <- ah, so geht das.
<stevieh> und dann hast du das environment gesetzt.
<stevieh> kewl
<geser> stevieh: fs_uuid=$(lsblk -n -o UUID /dev/sda1)
<stevieh> oder so
<DaVu> das geht bei mir aber nur in Verbindung mit sudo
<DaVu> sorry, wenn ich mich mal einmische...aber das interessiert mich auch gerade
<stevieh> dann ist blkid wohl die bessere wahl...
<geser> "It  is  recommended  to  use  lsblk(8) command to get information about block devices rather than blkid."
<geser> anscheinend cached blkid/lsblk die Informationen, so dass man nur beim ersten Aufruf sudo braucht
<DaVu> ist ja kein großes Problem...man kann sich ja ein kleines script bauen und das halt mit sudo aufrufen
<stevieh> blid hab ich als user aufgerufen?
<DaVu> man kann sich auch was mit awk und cut bauen...aber das wäre wohl ein wenig overkill ;)
<stevieh> lsblk geht bei mir auch, vielleicht, bin ich in der passenden Gruppe...
<DaVu> var=$(blkid /dev/sda1 | awk ´{print$2}´ | cut -c7-42); echo $var
<DaVu> geht bei mir auch
<geser> stevieh: du hast vermutlich schon eine /run/blkid/blkid.tab vom ersten Aufruf (mit sudo)
<stevieh> ich find sowas eher gefährlich...
<stevieh> geser: hmm... vom 13.6. ...
<DaVu> aber die lsblk lösung ist definitiv die bessere
<geser> stevieh: siehe "blkid" vs "blkid -c /dev/null" (beides ohne sudo)
<Lembert> Hallo, auf einem Server läuft squid, der der primär dafür zuständig sein soll, nach der Authentifizierung den kompletten Traffic an einen weiteren Proxy weiterzuleiten. Ich möchte nun, dass eine bestimmte Usergruppe durch den Squid (aber nicht durch den zusätzlichen Proxy) durch muss um an einen Webservice zu kommen, der auf dem Server läuft. Ist das parallel zur primären Funktion...
<Lembert> ...von squid...
<Lembert> ...möglich?
<Wishmaster2> Hallo! Ich habe das Problem, dass Ubuntu MATE eine selbstgebrannte DVD nicht auslesen kann, es kommt folgende Fehlermeldung: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17427601/ beim einlegen in das laufwerk
<k1l> funktioniert die dvd woanders?
<Wishmaster2> Ja, in Windows 10
<Wishmaster2> Dass diese write-protected ist und daher read-only gemounted werden muss ist auch klar
<stevieh> wie ist denn die gebrannt?
<Wishmaster2> Wie meinst du? Welche infos brauchst du?
<stevieh> ach. eigentlich keine. Ich kenn mich nicht so aus damit...
<Wishmaster2> In Windows 10 funktioniert sie übrigens auf dem selben Rechner
<k1l> libudf0 ist installiert?
<k1l> ist das ne iso dvd? "sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /mnt"
<Wishmaster2> Nein, libudf0 war nicht installiert, habe es aber soeben installiert und das Problem besteht weiterhin.
<Wishmaster2> Nein, keine iso-dvd. dieser mount-befehl liefert folgendes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17427691/
<Wishmaster2> [  908.977372] ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<stevieh> vielleicht irgendwas, was nur Win kennt?
<Wishmaster2> Möglicherweise... 
<k1l> "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Wishmaster2> k1l: http://termbin.com/whdj
<k1l> sudo mount -t udf /dev/sr0 /mnt
<k1l> das geht auch nicht?
<k1l> was ist das denn für eine dvd?
<Wishmaster2> k1l: mount: /dev/sr0: can't read superblock
<Wishmaster2> k1l: Eine einfache Daten-DVD
<krawall> hallo jungs und mädels. ich würde gern qmapshack installieren und hab folgende downloadseite gefunden()
<krawall> http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/qmapshack
<krawall> wie geht die installation von statten? bin bislang leider nur windows und .exe dateien gewöhnt
<k1l> welches ubuntu nutzt du denn?
<krawall> OS: ubuntu LTS 16.04
<Frickelpit> krawall: .deb Dateien kannst du manuell mit dpkg installieren.
<k1l> dann öffne das software center und such dort nach dem program und installiere es. oder du machst ein terminal auf und machst ein "sudo apt install paketname" 
<k1l> Frickelpit: iiihhhks. keine 16.10 in 16.04 reinquetschen :X
<krawall> im software center finde ich es nicht
<Lothenon> ist das nicht in den Quellen? Wenn ja, dann entweder über das Softwarecenter oder über "sudo apt-get install <paket>" im Terminal
<k1l> es ist aber in dne quellen
<Frickelpit> k1l: oh, gibts ab wily in den Quellen, hatte nur schnell auf nem 14.04 geschaut, da war es noch nicht drin.
<Frickelpit> krawall: liegt in universe
<k1l> krawall: lass mal "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999" im terminal laufen und zeig id eurl dann hier
<krawall> datei oder verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<k1l> krawall: kopier den befehl um schreibfehler auszuschliessen
<krawall> habe ich
<krawall> soll ohne "" richtig?
<k1l> jo
<krawall> habe es kopiert
<krawall> nichts gefunden
<k1l> krawall: lass mal "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999" im terminal laufen und zeig id eurl dann hier
<krawall> http://termbin.com/peqq
<k1l> "sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999"
<krawall> nach passworteingabe: Use netcat.
<krawall> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<k1l> warte bis die url kommt
<krawall> kann schon ne neue zeile eingeben, ist das normal? und bislang wird keine URL angezeigt
<k1l> "sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l> bitte genau so eingeben was zwischen den " " steht. nichts dazumachen, nichts wegmachen.
<krawall> mache es mit copy&paste ohne ""
<krawall> selbe warnung
<k1l> du kannst auch "sudo apt update" laufen lassen und den gesamten outpu per hand kopieren und auf paste.ubuntu.com hochladen und das hier verlinken
<krawall> und dann wieder eingabeaufforderung
<k1l> die warnung ist egal. der macht es tortzdem, gibt ne url aus.
<krawall> USER@LAPPY:~$ sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 999
<krawall> so gebe ich es ein
<krawall> paste.ubuntu.com/17430629/a
<k1l> "sudo apt install qmapshack"
<krawall> sieht gut aus: ist jetzt bei Trigger für libc-bin (2.23-0ubuntu3) werden verarbeitet ... und danach wieder eingabeaufforderung
<k1l> wenn die ingabeaufforderung kommt der ist der befehl fertig
<k1l> starte mal das program
<krawall> finde es im software center unter installiert nicht
<krawall> kann ich es direkt aus dem terminal starten?
<k1l> nicht im store. 
<k1l> drück die windows taste und schreibe den namen vom program
<krawall> funktioniert. vielen lieben dank für deine zeit und mühen
<k1l> krawall: und gewöhn dir generell an, dass man bei ubuntu nicht einfach sachen von irgendwelchen websites lädt. sondern man guckt erstmal in das paketsystem. ubuntu hat schon viele programme kompatibel gemacht und liefert die so aus
<krawall> das stichwort paketsystem war nicht bekannt. ich schaue mir mal den wiki-eintrag an
<krawall> danke dir nochmals
<sdx23> denn das ist a) bequemer b) schnellerer c) sicherer d) sorgt fuer automatische updates und e) macht das system nicht kaputt
<sdx23> f) und g) habe ich vermutlich vergessen :)
<krawall> andere frage: habe auf meinem windows PC ne datei mit all meinen passwörtern. diese ist mit truecrypt verschlüsselt ist. gibt es für linux empfehlenswerte crypting programme mit denen man einzelne dateien verschlüsseln kann?
<DaVu> passwörter in Datei == schlechte Idee , IMHO
<DaVu> egal ob verschlüsselt oder nicht
<koegs> ja, lieber überall das gleiche, einfache passwort, man hat ja nix zu verbergen
<DaVu> Höre ich da ein wenig Ironie? ;)
<DaVu> von einfachen Passwörtern und überall das gleiche habe ich nichts gesagt
<krawall> sagten mir schon einige: andere empfehlen mir zentrale PW-verwaltungsprogramme, aber die sind ja letztlich genauso anfällig
<stevieh> krawall: ob empfehlenswert ist, sei dahingestellt. Aber das es gibt encfs. Das geht auch für Win und MacOS
<koegs> ich nutze keepassx für die passwort-verwaltung
<koegs> gibt es kompatible programme für jede plattform
<stevieh> ja, das kann man ueingeschränkt für die passwort verwaltung empfehlen.
<DaVu> krawall: das sicherste Passwortverwaltungsprogramm ist immer noch dein Kopf ;)...aber das ist nur meine bescheidene Meinung
<DaVu> macht natürlich jeder so, wie er/sie es möchte
<krawall> die wichtigen habe ich auch drauf. sind auch viele spammail adressen die ich noch immer nutze. oder das PW für mein diablo2 account. nichts unendlich kompromitierendes ;)
<stevieh> DaVu: aber im Kopf kann man sich nicht wirklich viele Passwörter merken.
<DaVu> kommt auf den Kopf an, oder? ;)
<stevieh> aber nimm keepass bzw. keepass2, das ist schon ne geile sache
<eTeddy> So jetzt zum 3. Mal Windows 10 installiert und den Installer verstanden, nach tausend Anmeldungen und Bestätigungen lädt nun auch endlich Office 2016 - bin ich froh, wenn diese Kiste beim Kunden ist...
<leszek> eTeddy: dies it der Ubuntu channel. Ich weiß nicht ob du vor hast uns zu provozieren oder ob du schlicht den falschen kanal gewählt hast
<eTeddy> leszek: Das ist mir bewusst. Nein ich will niemanden provozieren, wollte damit nur sagen, dass eine Ubuntu-Installation einen Bruchteil der Zeit, der Plattennutzung und der Nerven gekostet hätte ;-)
<leszek> :) 
<eTeddy> ich kann nicht verstehen wieso diese Firma überhaupt noch am Markt ist, bei der Scheiße die sie produziert
<DerProfessor> Hallo Leute, eTeddy: So was gehoert in den #ubuntu-de-offtopic Channel nicht hier her 
<Guest18815> Hallo, wie bekomme ich das Symbol des Netzwerkmanagers in die Leiste zurück?
<Guest18815> ich habe es aus Unachtsamkeit entfernt
<Fuchs> Guest18815: nm-applet mal versuchsweise starten? 
<Guest18815> danke
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<fnord_> hi Fuchs 
<Fuchs> ja? 
<fnord_> das mit dem nm-applet hat geklappt
<Fuchs> ah, sehr schoen :) 
<fnord_> was ich mich frage
<fnord_> wieso konnte ich das nicht über 
<fnord_> Leiste_Neues Element hinzufügen
<fnord_> erledigen?
<fnord_> oder habe ich etwas übersehen
<Fuchs> weil das halt ein standardkonformes Ding ist
<Fuchs> im Systray
<Fuchs> und das deswegen unter allen Oberflaechen, die ebenfalls standardkonform sind, funktioniert
<Fuchs> "Neues Element hinzufuegen" ist eine Funktion von Deiner spezifischen Oberflaeche  (ich nehme mal an Unity, aber geschrieben hast Du es nicht) 
<fnord_> klasse!!! ich bin zwar nicht der Hellste, aber Deine Erklärung habe ich verstanden
<fnord_> danke
<safir22> wer hier 
#ubuntu-de 2016-06-18
<safri22> sorry ist jemand da 
<fford> Bist Du von der NSA oder warum möchtest Du das wissen?
<safri22> nein bin nicht 
<fford> ^^
<safar22> hab paar fragen 
<fford> Die wir jetzt erfragen sollen?
<safar22> nein 
<safar22> weist du wie desktop in panel reint macht 
<safar22> egal 
<fford> Deine Frage verstehe ich nicht
<safar22> okaz der desktop arbeitsflache  als teiter szsmbol unten fest verankert in die panel 
<safar22> sorry meine tastur ist falsch eingestellt 
<fford> Rechte Maustaste und auf "hinzufügen (Arbeitsfläche)" klicken?
<fford> Kommt aber auf deine Desktop-Oberfläche an, die Du verwendest :-)
<safar22> richtig 
<safar22> os 
<safar22> sweisst du wie mbr uberpruft 
<fford> fdisk ist eine nette Möglichkeit
<safar22> ja lernt gerade 
<safar22> kennst du dich gut mit ubuntu aus 
<fford> Es geht so, ich komme damit klar^^
<safar22> weil ich hab hier multi boot windws7  partion 1 windows  7 partion 2  bin oben mit live cd ubuntu will installieren 
<safar22> wenn neben  an insatllieren mocht kommt die dev sdf 2  pendel den ich verschieben kann 
<safar22> sorry w
<safar22> wenn ich im installiert programm bin dann komm neben dran installieren neben windows und so  und pedel  dev /sdf 2 windows recht ubuntu 
<safar22> mir hat jemand gesagt das wenn dev sdf 1 losche das der bootloader nicht mehr geht 
<safar22> geh mal davon aus du hast auch installiert 
<Lothenon> safar22: hast Du schon hier geschaut: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot/ ?
<fford> Ehrlich gesagt komme ich mit dem Text von dir da oben nicht klar, das ist für mich mehr ein raten. Ich habe neben Windows 7, 8 und 10 Ubuntu sorglos installieren können. Ich musste da keine Partitionen anklicken oder auswählen. Der Installer fragte mich ob ich neben dem vorhandenen Windows Ubuntu installieren will, hat mir eine größe vorgrschlagen und ich musste nur auf installieren klicken.
<safar22> ja hab das gelesen da steht das die erst nicht platt machen darf dev sda 1
<safar22> okay du hast einfach daneben installiert
<safar22> okay aber ich hab zwei partionen 
<safar22> dev 1 dev 2
<safar22> er zeigt mir beim daneben dev 2 wo ist ein s dev 1
<safar22> auf usb stick geht das doch auch 
<safar22> eine hat flags vorne dran 
<safar22> boot 
<safar22>  Gerät  boot.
<safar22> mmmm
<Bahlrock1206> ein wunderschönen guten morgen :)
<jokrebel> guten Morgen
<DaVu> moin moin ;)
<Bahlrock1206> moin moin 
<Bahlrock1206> ist schon jemand wach und kann mir beim autostart helfen um eine sh zu starten?
<jokrebel> Bahlrock1206: Wo hakt es?
<Bahlrock1206> das scripft funktioniert ... jene vergrößert die auflösung für den tv der angeschlossen ist leider bin ich unfähig jene in den autostart zu setzen mit Default aplication for LXsessions
<Bahlrock1206> ich setzt den pfad der .sh ein aber er startet sie nicht
<jokrebel> Ist das ein Unity-Rechner?
<Bahlrock1206> lubuntu 16.04
<jokrebel> moment, ich fahr grad mal ein Lubuntu hoch
<jokrebel> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart/#Ab-Lubuntu-14-04 
<jokrebel> Bahlrock1206: das sollte klappen wie dort beschrieben über Autostart hinzufügen. Muss jetzt aber leider los. Viel Erfolg (und es sind ja noch viele andere da)
<nagetier> Bahlrock1206: zeige mal bitte ein 'ls -l script.sh'
<nagetier> um zu gucken ob die Datei ausführbar ist
<Bahlrock1206> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17468258/ hier
<nagetier> auch fände ich es schöner würde es für alle Benutzer noch vor der Anmeldung ausgeführt werden
<Bahlrock1206> wie änder ich das?
<nagetier> Bahlrock1206: sieht gut aus, schiebe oder kopiere das mal nach /etc/xdg/autostart/ (wenn vorhanden)
<Bahlrock1206> der pfad ist vorhanden 
<nagetier> Bahlrock1206: führe dann nochmal ein 'ls -l /etc/xdg/autostart/2560x1600' aus, die eine Zeile kannst auch hier pasten.. nur um zu schauen obs an der richtigen Position ist
<Bahlrock1206> sorry bin blutiger anfänger wie tippe ich das commando im terminal ein um die datei von einem pfad in den anderen pfad zu kopiere?
<Bahlrock1206> ah moment
<nagetier> Bahlrock1206: du bist ja schon in dem Verzeichnis, also 'cp 2560x1600 /etc/xdg/autostart/'
<Bahlrock1206> danke <3
<nagetier> Bahlrock1206: du kannst die Dateien/Verzeichnisse mit [TAB] vervollständigen, erspart oft Arbeit und verhindert Schreibfehler
<Bahlrock1206> oh praktisch :)
<nagetier> ja, sehr :)
<Bahlrock1206> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 253 Jun 18 10:23 /etc/xdg/autostart/2560x1600
<nagetier> super, dann starte mal neu
<Bahlrock1206> ok
<Bahlrock1206> hm hat nicht funktioniert
<Bahlrock1206> vllt. muss man ein gewisses timing einsetzten ... ist das möglich?
<nagetier> Bahlrock1206: moment, ich lese gerade mal etwas
<nagetier> Bahlrock1206: nicht was ich wollte, aber verschiebe die Datei mal nach /home/.config/autostart/ , das machst du mit mv
<nagetier> ansosnten müsste da, wenn ich das richtig las, eine .desktop erstellt werden, die dann wiederum auf das "script" verweist.. 
<Bahlrock1206> ok 
<nagetier> Bahlrock1206: dann musst du dich nur ab- und wieder neu anmelden
<Bahlrock1206> zu testzwecken?
<nagetier> Bahlrock1206: moment, /home/[DEIN BENUTZER]/.config/autostart/ .. das ist der richtige Ort
<Bahlrock1206> da habe ich es hinverschoben
<nagetier> ok, dann zu testzwecken, ja
<nagetier> wenn das auch nicht klappt, verwenden wir systemd, um das zu erledigen
<Bahlrock1206> ok probiere das mit dem desktopdatei hab den link zum artikel von ubuntuuseres offen
<nagetier> Bahlrock1206: ich würde es von systemd machen lassen, das ist einheitlicher und nicht so wirr wie über die .desktop
<nagetier> Bahlrock1206: musst du entscheiden, dafür wäre evtl. ein 'mv /home/[DEIN BENUTZER]/.config/autostart/2560x1600 /etc/profile.d/2560x1600.sh' ausreichend
<nagetier> dann wieder neu starten
<Approach> Wenn ich ubuntu starte, bekomme ich erstmal 3 meldungen mit system problem detected,... do you want report it? Wie löse ich es?
<Approach> ahh... /etc/default/apport
<Approach> damit müsste es gehen
<stupidparteduser> Hallo, ich habe gerade mit Parted mklabel auf das falsche Laufwerk ausgeführt und somit eine neue Partitionstabelle geschrieben. Ich befinde mich noch im System. Wisst ihr wo ich die originale noch auslesen kann? Bzw. wie ich sie wiederherstellen kann? Danke schonmal im Voraus.
<ppq> stupidparteduser: erstell erstmal ein iname der ganzen platte, bevor du fortfaehrst
<ppq> image
<stupidparteduser> jup, daran denke ich auch nur hab ich glaub ich nicht genug speicherplatz.
<stupidparteduser> außerdem kann ich ja vom laufenden ubuntu kein sauberes image mit dd machen oder?
<ppq> dann sicher dir auf dateiebene alles weg, wenn die gemounteten dateisysteme noch funktionieren
<stupidparteduser> jup danke, gute idee
<ppq> nein, kein sauberes, aber besser als nichts
<stupidparteduser> ich lass das mal laufen. wie soll ich nachher vorgehen?
<ppq> wenn du alles gesichert hast, ist der schnellste weg, neu aufzusetzen und die sicherung wieder einzuspielen. dabei auf rechte etc. achten (cp -a nutzen oder am besten tar)
<ppq> die andere option ist, die groesse der dateisysteme als groesse der partitionen anzunehmen und die tabelle genau so neu zu erstellen 
<ppq> ist halt sehr riskant, ein block falsch kann schon fatal sein
<stupidparteduser> jup. gibts denn keine möglichkeit die alte tabelle irgendwo noch auszulesen?
<stupidparteduser> die müsste doch noch im laufenden system irgendwo rumgeistern oder?
<stupidparteduser> oder in logs oder sowas?
<ppq> stupidparteduser: testdisk kannst du mal versuchen
<ppq> das kann ein bisschen magie
<stupidparteduser> jup kenne ich. bin mir nur bei der bedienung nicht ganz sicher
<stupidparteduser> hab jetzt eine hinreichend große externe festplatte gefunden.
<stupidparteduser> einfach mit dd die quelle /dev/sda wählen?
<ppq> ja
<stupidparteduser> wäre es besser ddrescue zu nehmen und defekte sektoren zu vermeiden/umgehen?
<ppq> normalerweise nicht noetig
<ppq> stupidparteduser: wenn das image fertig ist, kannst du dich ja austoben mit testdisk :)
<stupidparteduser> ok los gehts. danke vielmals
<ppq> die ganz paranoiden nehmen dafuer ne kopie des images fallsm zwischendurch die platte abschmiert ;)
<ikant2907> #ubuntu-de
<ikant2907> hallo 
<ikant2907> ich hab eine frage... habe einen Brother all-in-one Drucker Scanner Fax
<ikant2907> wenn ich SimpleScan starte findet er den scanner nicht aber wenn ich simplescan mit root ausführe findet er ihn 
<ikant2907> was stimmt da nicht
<ikant2907> lubuntu16.04
<ikant2907> oder wie kann ich simplescan dauerhaft mit root rechten versehen?
<ikant2907> macht das sinn?
<jokrebel> ikant2907: Wenn Du ihn mit root-rechten angesprochen hast, hast Du dadurch unter Umständen einige Sachen (Rechte und so) verbogen, weshalb es nun schwierig werden könnte, das auch für den normalen User "machbar" zu machen.
<jokrebel> Und dauerhaft root zu nutzen bei einem grafischen Programm welches das normalerweise nicht bräuchte ist eher ein "no go"
<jokrebel> ikant2907: Ist der User in der Gruppe scanner?
<jokrebel> siehe dazu auch https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scanner/#Hardware
<jokrebel> ikant2907: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Simple_Scan/ ggf. auch noch zu Rate ziehen
<Blinde> Hallo ich bin kein neuling in Sachen ubuntu, aber trotzdem frage ich: Wird es für AMD einen Treiber für ubuntu 16.04 geben?
<jokrebel> Blinde: Glaskugelei ist wohl eher was für den Offtopic-Kanal. Aber generell ist doch AMD-Unterstützung in 16.04 bereits vorhanden soweit ich weiß.
<Blinde> Also etwas andersherum, ja meine AMD APU wird unterstützt. Trotzdem ist die Bedienung von AMD Catalyst (alt?) perfekter.
<Blinde> AM DIenstag 21.6.2016 kommt Ubuntu 16.04.1 wielange sollte ich mit dem Download warten? Sind 14 tage Wartezeit immer noch nötig?
<jokrebel> Blinde: Wenn Du mit 14.04.x LTS gerade zufrieden bist kannst Du doch auch noch länger als bis zum offiziellen LTS-Release warten. Warum die Eile?
<jokrebel> Entweder ich will was "neues" (und rechne mit Unzulänglichkeiten) oder ich nehm LTS (weil ich auf ausgegorenes stabiles steh)
<Blinde> Nein jokrebel, es ging mir um das problem das gewisse leute im Forum hatten, in den ersten 14 tagen einer neuen Release hat die problem, deswegen fragte ich.
<Blinde> jokrebel Ubuntu 16.04.1 ist LTS!
<jokrebel> Blinde: Ich les nicht im Forum. Aber meine Devise ist: zum experimentieren nehm ich die aktuellste (oder gar die Alpha/Beta) ... für die Produktivsysteme bleib ich auf LTS und mach das LTS-Upgrade auch eher später als früher.
<Blinde> Ok danke.
<jokrebel> Blinde: Ubuntu 14.04.4 wird noch ne ganze weile unterstützt. Es ist keine Eile geboten auf 16.04.1 "hochzuziehen"
<jokrebel> soweit ich weis wird es sogar noch eine 14.04.5 geben
<Blinde> Wird es eine Release Ubuntu 16.04.5 geben ??
<jokrebel> Blinde: Wenn das LTS-Release-Upgrade von 14.04.x nach 16.04.x "fertig" ist, wird es Dir in der Aktuallisierungsverwaltung auch offiziell angeboten werden, falls Du das meinst. Ob man das dann gleich beim ersten Step auch "durchziehn" sollte steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
<Blinde> Ok, danke für deine Tipps, <Ende>#
<jokrebel> Blinde: Grade wenn man Bedenken wegen gewissen Treibern hat...
<Bugcode300> suche einen ubuntunuser der sehr gut auskennst 
<Bugcode300> mit gparted 
<jokrebel> schilder Dein Problem und man wird sehn ob Dir jemand helfen kann
<jokrebel> Bugcode300: ^^
<Bugcode300>  [[dev sda 1 ntfs w7 118gb ]free / 40 gb]]      [[dev/sda 2 ntfs w7 114 /frei 100 gb  ]]    das hier sda 2 kannt weg formatiiert werden      ]uncoladeted [1.2 mb]   
<Bugcode300> fur ein ubuntu thar trusty 
<merlin__> Ich bräuchte etwas Support.
<Bugcode300> ich auch 
<Bugcode300> mir hat jemand erklart das man das dev sda 1 nicht loschen draf .  frage wird der bootmanger zerstort wo liegt der  
<merlin__> Ich habe eine Prepaidkarte von Eplus (Alditalk) und ubuntu 16.04 und auch Ubuntu 14.04.4 pararlell installiert.
<merlin__> Wie wird die prepaidkarte in ubuntu gebucht?
<Bugcode300> sag hast du ubuntu auf handy 
<Bugcode300> cool 
<merlin__> Nein Bugcode300
<Bugcode300> das geht 
<merlin__> Ich habe PC.
<Bugcode300> du willst deine karte aufladen in ubuntu 
<Bugcode300> hast du grub oder installiert der sich selber 
<merlin__> Nein Bugcode300, es geht mir um die tagesflat.
<Bugcode300> okay musst die aktive schalten oder 
<merlin__> Ja in etwa.
<Bugcode300> ujnd wo ist das problem geht das nicht online 
<merlin__> Doch online schon, aber die Karte war fast leer am ende des tages.
<Bugcode300> was gut ist das du zwei ubuntu hast ich brauch dich hau mir ja nicht ab 
<Bugcode300> lade doch neu auf 
<merlin__> Ich sitze hier vor Windows 7 Prof. Spk 1
<Bugcode300> das kenn ich schau mal oben 
<Bugcode300> damit kenn gut aus 
<Bugcode300> what the problem shit happend 
<merlin__> ... die Karte war fast leer am ende des tages.
<Bugcode300> das hast schon mal gesagt 
<merlin__> Ok <Ende>
<jokrebel> wo bleiben die Ubuntu-Spezifischen Fragen?
<Bugcode300> kannst lesen 
<Bugcode300> hast rechtschreib prufer fur mich zu hand 
<jokrebel> sda1 löschen? tut man nur wenn man weis was man tut
<Bugcode300> [[dev sda 1 ntfs w7 118gb ]free / 40 gb]]      [[dev/sda 2 ntfs w7 114 /frei 100 gb  ]]    das hier sda 2 kannt weg formatiiert werden      ]uncoladeted [1.2 mb]   
<Bugcode300> dev zwei loschen formatieren  kann jemand nur einbisschen helfen 
<Bugcode300> die ist mir scheiss egal dev 2 ist schon 5 mal uberschrieben wurden mit win 
<jokrebel> keine Ahnung was Du da wiederholst pastest. Vielleicht schreibst noch dazu von was (welchem Befehl) diese Ausgabe produziert wird?
<jokrebel> so jedenfalls kappier ich nicht um was es geht
<Bugcode300> okay beim installieren werden einen die moglichkeiten angeboten das man neben einen laufend system installiert . oder die platte komplett loscht oder manuelle partioniert
<Bugcode300> stimmst . 
<Bugcode300> entschuldige bitte meine rechtschreibfehler 
<jokrebel> jo
<Bugcode300> schau mal wenn ich auf neben einen system geht wir mir dev /sda 2 angezeigt hat mich gewundert 
<jokrebel> schilder erst mal genau was Du "vorher" für ein System hattest und was Du "hinterher" erreichen willst vielleicht.
<Bugcode300> habe dann abgebrochen . 
<jokrebel> kann schon wieder nicht folgen...
<Bugcode300> wenn ich manuellinstall mache ja  dev /sda sieht das aus wie oben ja  nur eine hat boot flags und das ist mein scheiss problem was nicht versteh t
<Bugcode300> weil denke wenn die mit boot markierung flags 
<Bugcode300> dev 1 im dem fall 
<nagetier> Bugcode300: das flag ist egal, entfernst due /dev/sda2, installiert dort linux, wird Grub dein Bootloader sein, und der wird Windows als auch Linux starten
<jokrebel> Du redest leider sehr undeutlich/unverständlich
<nagetier> +s
<Bugcode300> oben steht doch das es zwei partinnen sind . mit dev 1 dev 2 beide win loader 
<Bugcode300> dev flags boot 
<Bugcode300> dev 2 will ich formatieren und / swap /Home anlegen  nur ob der bootloader mit macht von windows das weiss ich  nicht 
<nagetier> Ja
<nagetier> und du willst nicht formatieren, du willst die Partition entfernen und in dem freien Bereich neue erstellen (lassen)
<Bugcode300> die partionist belegt mit win7 
<Bugcode300> ich muss sie loschen 
<Bugcode300> oder denn freinen bereich nehmen 
<nagetier> Bugcode300: dir ist doch /dev/sda2 egal?
<Bugcode300> ja 
<nagetier> dannentferne es
<Bugcode300> da ist nicht viel drauf und hab 120 gb frei 
<Bugcode300> also nicht falsch verstehn multiboot [win 7]dev1  [win 7]dev2 [[[[[[[[uncalled 1.2 mb 
<Bugcode300> beides noch ntfs 
<Bugcode300> fur ubuntu system welches format ist das ext 4 swap ext4 home  ext4 
<Bugcode300> fur system ext 4 oder swap ????? /home verzeichnuss anlegen 
<Bugcode300> die verzeichnisse /system ext4 / swap ???     /home ext4 
<nagetier> was ich noch komisch finde, du hast nur eine Partition für das OS auf /dev/sda1.. "normalerweise" hat man da zwei aber ok, mache eh zuvor eine Sicherung deiner Daten, das Risiko ist nicht gering /dev/sda1 zu verlieren
<nagetier> insbesondere wenn man sich nicht ansatzweise einliest
<Bugcode300> nein dev 1 lass ich dev 2 
<nagetier> Ja, mach eine Sicherung 
<Bugcode300> wenndev ein anlang startet der bootloader nicht mehr flags dev 1 
<Bugcode300> ich habe doch dev 1 / dev 2 partioniert  beide mit ntfs win 7 dev1 dev 2 win 7 
<Bugcode300> nur ein windows will weg machen und ubuntu dran hangen 
<Bugcode300> ich hab eingelsen aber das ist ir wirklich zu viel was komplett durcheinander bringt 
<Bugcode300> im wikie wirklich viel 
<Bugcode300> der bootloader liegt eindeutig dev 1
<koegs> Bugcode300: gibst du dir immer noch keine Mühe vernünftig zu schreiben?
<Bugcode300> sorry bin an der der hand behindert 
<koegs> Öffne gparted, zeig uns das Bild, überlege welche Partition du löschen willst
<Bugcode300> klar weiss habe schreib fehler . suche so rechtschreib prufer programm 
<Bugcode300> dev 2
<koegs> Öffne gparted, mache einen screenshot
<Bugcode300> wo soll denn posten paint 
<Bugcode300> fur foruum 
<koegs> Imgur.com zum Beispiel
<Bugcode300> okay 
<jokrebel> Bugcode300: Wenn Deutsch nicht Deine Muttersprache ist, warum wendest Du Dich nicht an den Kanal von Ubuntu der Dir geläufiger ist?
<Bugcode300> http://picr.de/
<Bugcode300> wo welchen 
<Bugcode300> was jetzt schon wieder 
<Bugcode300> wo
<Bugcode300> WO
<koegs> Bugcode300: wo bleibt der screenshot?
<Bugcode300> tasten kombi weiss ch nicht 
<Bugcode300> fur screenshot 
<koegs> Bugcode300: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bildschirmfotos/
<Bugcode300> wirklich hab gerade selber gefunden . 
<Absturz> Hallo, ich will ein Script programmieren an dessen Ende das Script beendet wird. Wie macht man das?
<koegs> Absturz: üblicherweise "beendet" sich ein script selber, wenn es durch ist
<Absturz> Öh nö!? Das terminal bleibt für Eingaben offen.
<Fuchs> natuerlich, das Terminal hat ja mit dem Skript nichts zu tun 
<Fuchs> den meisten Terminals kannst Du aber sagen, dass sie nach einem Befehl sich beenden sollen. Mehr dazu steht in der Hilfe (--help) oder Anleitung (man) Deines Terminals
<Bugcode300> wo soll ioch den link rein machen 
<Absturz> bei mir im Terminal >>> desktop:~$ --help --help: Befehl nicht gefunden.
<Bugcode300> koegs
<Lothenon> jo, den Befehl "--help" gibt es auch nicht
<koegs> Bugcode300: du sollst hier den link hinpacken, nicht mir die datei schicken...
<Absturz> Ich nutze das Gnome terminal
<Bugcode300> [img]http://up.picr.de/25930375fo.jpg[/img]
<Bugcode300>  
<koegs> Bugcode300: für den Linux Mint Support bitte hier schauen https://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<Bugcode300> http://up.picr.de/25930375fo.jpg
<Bugcode300> nein das live cd oben muss ubuntu thusty thar . machen 
<koegs> dann hätte ich gerne mal die url, die bei diesem befehl rauskommt "lsb_release -a | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Bugcode300> No LSB modules are available.
<Bugcode300> http://termbin.com/uhnu
<koegs> so, du nutzt also doch Linux Mint
<Bugcode300> das ist ein notfall system 
<nagetier> Bugcode300: verwende eine Ubuntu-Live Version, dann sind alle beruhigt
<koegs> Bugcode300: du bist jetzt erstmal stummgeschaltet, vielleicht kapierst du es dann, das wir hier nur Ubuntu Support machen und nicht "Linux Mint"
<zerwas> Moi
<zerwas> +n
<koegs> Bugcode300: ich bin gespannt
<Matze202> Hi, ich bin gerade am upgraden von 15.10 auf 16.04 und hänge leider am postgresql fest, weil die Version 9.4 installiert ist und die 16.04 die 9.5 haben möchte.
<Matze202> Wie soll ich jetzt am besten weiter verfahren, da ich in dem Upgradefenster leider das OK auch nicht betätigen kann.
<Frickelpit> Matze202: Update im Terminal?
<Matze202> Im Terminal habe ich scheinbar auch nicht mal mehr mit sudo die vollen Adminrechte.
<Matze202> Frickelpit: über das apt-get hatte ich vorher alle anstehenden updates ausgeführt
<Frickelpit> Matze202: und das aktuelle update läuft auch im Terminal?
<Matze202> meinste von 15.10 auf 16.04? (wenn du das meinst, das läuft über die aktualisierungssoftware, also nein)
<Frickelpit> und in welchem Fenster sollst du auf ok klicken?
<Matze202> Frickelpit: Im Befehlsfenster von der Softwareaktualisierungssoftware.
<Frickelpit> kommst du mit der Tab-Taste weiter?
<nagetier> Matze202: war das 15.10 schon groß eingerichtet?
<Matze202> super, danke dir ;)
<Frickelpit> dachte ich mir es doch. ;) np
<nagetier> alles gut, weitermachen :)
<Matze202> nagetier: wie meinst du?
<nagetier> Matze202: man hätte sonst überlegen können 16.04 direkt zu installieren
<Matze202> asso, ja das ist das 15.10, was ich schon seit ca. 6 Monaten nutze ;)
<nagetier> also kein upgrade, 16.04 sauber neu
<nagetier> jo, ok, dann viel Glück :)
<Matze202> thx euch beiden ;)
<Bugcode300> https://www.qsc.de/de/referenzen/ mach das auch noch rein 
<Matze202> Bugcode300: hab gerade den browser erstmal wieder zu, worum handelt es sich dabei?
<Bugcode300> keine ahnung das stand bei mir 
<Matze202> Bugcode300: ok, thx, schau ich mir danach noch an, jetzt muss er erstmal fertig werden
<Matze202> ich bin nun erstmal hier raus, weil der neustart gleich ansteht, bis dann, ich hoffe es läuft alles glatt ;)
<Bugcode300> hast grub
<Bugcode300> ich muss jetzt mit ubuntu hoh frahren und dann installieren 
<Bugcode300> bin raus 
<Bugcode300> gibt esein lxde ubuntu 14.04 trusty tar 
<Bugcode300> thar 
<Bugcode300> egal die wollen kein schleich werbung machen 
<koegs> Bugcode300: gibt es einen bestimmten Grund warum du 14.04 anstatt 16.04 installieren willst?
<Bugcode300> Linux Mint basiert auf Ubuntu 
<koegs> das ist keine antwort auf meine frage
<Bugcode300> das schreib dir nur privat mochte nicht das jeder das lesen kann 
<koegs> ne danke, installier einfach 16.04, das ist die aktuelle ubuntu-version mit langzeit support
<Bugcode300> lts aber keine entwicklerversion wo ran erkennt man das uberhaupt 
<koegs> Bugcode300: das kann man hier nachlesen https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu/Releases/
<jokrebel> Bugcode300: Wenn Du Ubuntu-Support willst solltest Du auch ein echtes Ubuntu nutzen. Auch mit anderem Nick hier ist das so!
<Bugcode300> ganz einfach wenn 14.04 ssteht aber wenn 14.04.04 steht entwicklung stimmst 
<koegs> nein
<Bugcode300> und die welche wird am ende sterben wie xp 
<koegs> auf der genannten wiki-seite siehst du genau wie lange die einzelnen ubuntu-versionen mit updates versorgt werden
<jokrebel> ich kann nicht folgen. Was meinst Du Bugcode300 
<jokrebel> Bugcode300: Bist Du  netuser22 ?
<Bugcode300> ja
<jokrebel> na toll! Immer wieder unter anderem Namen selbe Probleme hier rein bringen ist keinesfalls zielführend
<Bugcode300> na toll ich bin der besste user hier 
<nagetier> so wird das alles nicht, komme endlich zum Abschluss
<Bugcode300> du kannst ein doch nicht mal erklaren wie entwicklerversion erkennt  dann sind die selber problem zum poartionieren brauch dich jketzt nicht mehr 
<jokrebel> eher nervend, weil sich jeder hier ständig mit vermutlichen Neuen Problemen erneut Gedanken macht.
<koegs> Bugcode300: was soll man da noch erklären, ist doch auf der Wiki-Seite prima beschrieben
<Bugcode300> 3 lts 
<jokrebel> koegs: Bugcode300 Und die wurden bereits vielfach verlinkt
<nagetier> Bugcode300: 16.04 ist aktuell (kam im April 2016 heraus), alles neuer als diese ist noch in der Entwicklung.
<Frickelpit> Bugcode300: eine Entwicklerversion erkennt man an der Nummerierung. 16.04 <- 16 für das Jahr, 04 für den Monat des Release. Bei LTS gibt es zudem noch s.g. Point-Releases, die dann z.B. 16.04.1 ff heißen.
<Frickelpit> Da wir aktuell noch kein Oktober haben, ist demnach 16.10 die aktuelle Entwicklerversion.
<nagetier> Bugcode300: entscheide dich jetzt für 14.04(.whatever), oder für 16.04, dann kann man das eigentliche Problem angehen
<Bugcode300> runter
<Bugcode300> 16.04
<nagetier> Bugcode300: Sehr schön. Hast du wichtige Daten auf deinem /dev/sda1 ?
<Bugcode300> ja
<nagetier> Wenn ja, sichere die, es "könnte" passieren, das ein Fehler unterläuft, und die nach der Installation von Linux weg sind. Wenn nicht, leg los, lösche /dev/sda2, sage dem Installer von Linux er soll den freien Bereich nutzen.. kontrolliere alle Ausgaben mehrfach
<Bugcode300> kann auch minis drucken dann macht denn frei 
<nagetier> Bitte?
<Bugcode300> im install  etwas anderes ja . wenn die Tabelle einspielt werden wenn dev 2 nehme und dann - drcukce neben chance 
<Bugcode300> -----minus dann mcht er denn komplett dev 2 freien speicher 
<Bugcode300> frei
<nagetier> Bugcode300: Ja, das willst du
<Bugcode300> dev loschen manuell installieren . weiss nicht ob bootloader dev 1 geh mal von aus packt 
<jokrebel> Bugcode300: Auch wenn Du Dich jetzt anders nennst als letzhin. Man verseht Dich nicht und wenn Du das nicht auf die Reihe bekommst wir Dir keiner helfen können.
<Bugcode300> okay 
<nagetier> Bugcode300: Aus dem Grund würde ich die gesamte Platte sichern
<nagetier> Das kann dir hier keiner garantieren
<Bugcode300> da brauch externe platte ich hab keine oder cluod 
<Bugcode300> dev 2 ist erst neu aufgespielt das ist egal 
<nagetier> Ja, das ist schlecht.. dann sichere zumindest die Daten aus /dev/sda1 die dir wichtig sind.. mich würde das sehr beruhigen
<Bugcode300> hab zum teil auch welche auf cloud server 
<Bugcode300> wenn man die erste partion losch kann mn die zweite nicht mher laufen lassen glaub ich wegen logisch und primare das versteh nicht so 
<nagetier> Bugcode300: Du willst doch die erste behalten.. jetzt leg endlich los
<Bugcode300> okay 
<Bugcode300> gibst so was wie sicherung cloud nein 
<Bugcode300> wenn das in einer virtuel maschine laufen lass machts sinn oder weiss du ob ubuntu grub installiet bei installierung 
<nagetier> Bugcode300: wird es
<Bugcode300> muss noch was wissen ich denk nein 
<nagetier> Bugcode300: nein, leg los und lese genau nach was dir der Installer ausgibt
<Wulix_> Bugcode300: darf ich mich nochmal mit reinhaengen?
<Wulix_> !ping
<Fuchs> peng. 
<Wulix_> sorry war verrutscht
<Wulix_> lol der schonwieder
<leeroy> hallo ihr lieben
<Wulix_> tach leeroy:
<leeroy> kann mit jemand mal kurz helfen
<Wulix_> sag an
<leeroy> user einrichten geht aber wie kann ich sagen der user kan per ssh zugriffen nur auf sein home ordner
<leeroy> home/teamspeak
<leeroy> ham mal nach 3 jahre ein neuen root hab das lange nicht mehr gemacht
<leeroy> der mir das damals eingerichtet hatt ist vor 3monate gestorben
<bekks> Du wirst ein chroot einrichten müssen.
<Wulix_> also der "user" hat ssh auf einen Server wo er nur zugriff auf das verzeichnis "/home/teamspeak" haben soll?
<leeroy> genau
<leeroy> das er sachen ausführen kann nur in seinem ordner
<Wulix_> ich wuerde versuchen auf dem Server den selben "user" anzulegen und dem eben das homeverzeichnis "/home/teamspeak" geben
<bekks> leeroy: In etwa so: http://allanfeid.com/content/creating-chroot-jail-ssh-access
<leeroy> auch nur auf seinem ordner bleibt
<bekks> Wulix_: Was dann noch lange nicht den gewünschten Effekt hat.
<Wulix_> warum?
<Wulix_> bekks: warum?
<bekks> Weil das Setzen des Homeverzeichnisses nur das Homeverzeichnis setzt, und sonst nichts.
<bekks> Es verhindert überhaupt nicht, dass der User Dateien ausführt, die nicht in seinem Home liegen.
<Wulix_> bekks: dann stimmt aber auf dem Server etwas mit den berechtigungen nicht
<koegs> Oder einfach Teamspeak über einen system-user ohne Login laufen lassen
<bekks> Wulix_: Es stimmt alles mit den BErechtigungen.
<bekks> Wulix_: Leg auf deinem System einen neuen User, gib ihm irgendein Homeverzeichnis, und führe irgendeine Datei aus /usr/bin/ aus. 
<koegs> Wulix_: das ist halt Standard auf so ziemlich allen linux derivaten
<leeroy> will ja sicherheit auf dem root programme solten ein eigenen account haben
<Wulix_> bekks: wenn der user vorher nicht existiert, kennt ihn das system nicht und nicht eine datei erlaubt einem unbekannten irgendetwas
<bekks> Lerneffekt: Das Homeverzeichnis verhindert überhaupt nichts.
<bekks> Wulix_: Lies was ich schrieb.
<Wulix_> schon klar
<bekks> leeroy: root hat einen eigenen Account. Was ist das Problem?
<leeroy> ich will teamspeak nicht mit dem root account lauffen lassen
<Wulix_> auser diese toolen berechtigungen 777 oder 755 und so weiter
<bekks> leeroy: Leg einen teamspeak User an, und lass den Teamspeak-Server als User laufen.
<Wulix_> naja muss jeder selber wissen
<_moep_> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ClGClGSWgAA8TML.jpg hm irgendwas ist da falsch^^ :D
<Wulix_> ich hab lieber die rechte 750
<_moep_> huch
<_moep_> mist
<bekks> Wulix_: Was Du lieber hast ist für den Support hier egal.
<bekks> Wulix_: Wenn Du nicht helfen kannst/willst, halte Dich bitte bedeckt.
<Wulix_> aber es ist ein sicherheitsproblem wenn ubuntu jedem rechte fuer alles gewaehrt
<Wulix_> daruf will ich nur hinweisen
<Wulix_> sorry
<bekks> Wulix_: Wenn Du nicht helfen kannst/willst, halte Dich bitte bedeckt.
<Wulix_> bin schon still
<bekks> Danke.
<koegs> Das ist nicht nur bei Ubuntu so -.-
<Wulix_> doch
<Wulix_> pscht
<bekks> Wulix_: Ist es nicht. Also nochmal: kennst du Dieter Nuhr?
<leeroy> ich habe ubuntu nur weil server4you plesk bei debian nicht mehr macht
<bekks> Plesk will man auch nicht haben.
<leeroy> ich brauch plesk
<Wulix_> egal hoer auf die anderen die haben es gerne einfach und machen deinen server offen wien scheunentor
<_moep_> leeroy: plesk will man nicht
<bekks> Man braucht Pleask etwa so wie ein Loch im Kopf.
<bekks> Wulix_: Letzte Chance.
<leeroy> was ist an plesk falsch??
<_moep_> < leeroy> ich habe ubuntu nur weil server4you plesk bei debian nicht mehr macht <- klingt als ob du noch nie was mit linux und servern zu tun hattest
<_moep_> gerade sorry4you und plesk
<Fuchs> alles. Ich hatte das letzte Woche muehsamst aus einem System entfernt, wo es sich brav in die postfix und apache und nginx Konfiguration eingenistet hat, und zwar sehr tief 
<Fuchs> das ist einfach nur muehsam, wenn Du mal etwas machen musst, das Pleks nicht sauber kann oder wenn Du debuggen musst
#ubuntu-de 2016-06-19
<Tabbi> Hallo, ich habe hier squid so konfiguriert, dass er für normale User über einen weiteren Proxy als Zugang zum Internet verfügbar ist. Eine bestimmte Usergruppe soll nun aber dadurch nicht ins Internet sondern auf einen speziellen Webservice zugreifen können, der auf dem selben Server läuft. Den entsprechenden Part der squid.conf hab ich hier: http://pastebin.com/DmBr6fZW Die Anfrage der speziellen User auf 127.0.0.1:1234 welche durch den
<Tabbi>  Proxy geht, soll nun bei dem Webservice landen. Tuts aber nicht. Es dauert ein Weilchen bis der Browser nen Timeout bekommt. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
<Matze203> hiho @all
<Matze203> mein Problem ist gerade, dass nach dem aufwecken mein Ubuntu (außer kurz im Loginbereich und im Terminal STRG-ALT-(F1-F6)) kein HDMI Signal beim Monitor ankommt. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit aus dem Terminal das HDMI in meiner verwendeten Benutzeröberflache xubuntu-dectop zu reaktivieren?
<Merlin_> Hallo, wird die AMD A10 7850K oder die AMD A10 7890K out of the Box (Grafikseitig) in Ubuntu 14.04 oder ubuntu 16.04 unterstützt?
<dadrc> Wenn, dann in 16.04
<Matze203> zu meiner frage noch ein Nachtrag: ich habe nun verschiedene oberflächen getestet, aber nirgends scheint mit das hdmi zu funktionieren
<Matze203> ich glaube das es vielleicht nur ein treiber sein wird, aber möchte den nicht einfach neustarten, da ich noch Programme laufen habe, die hinterher sonst probleme machen könnten
<dadrc> Matze203: du könntest mal mit xrandr gucken, ob du den HDMI-Ausgang zum Laufen kriegst
<Merlin_> Ok.
<dadrc> Matze203: Kleine Einleitung dazu, falls du das Tool nicht kennst https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RandR/#xrandr
<Matze203> danke, dir, schau ich mir sofort an ;)
<jokrebel> Matze203: Ist es ein Laptop? Dann hilft vielleicht auch eine der Fn-Tastenkombinationen.
<Matze203> neee, das ist mein hauptrechner ;)
<Matze203> dadrc: aber beim xrandr kann ich eingeben was ich will, da kommt immer "Can´t open display"
<nagetier> Matze203: xrandr --auto hattest ausgeführt?
<Matze203> ja, da kommt immer Can´t open display
<nagetier> und paste mal ein xrandr --query , das könnte hier ggf. helfen dir zu helfen :)
<nagetier> ich stelle mich mir RandR auch immer schwer
<Matze203> Can´t open display
<nagetier> hm..
<bekks> Läuft ein X Server?
<bekks> Wenn nein, ist das klar mit der Meldung.
<nagetier> das könnte es sein ;
<Approach> Hat jemand ein idee wie man bash aliases erstellt in 16.04 ?
<bekks> So wie vorher auch.
<nagetier> Matze203: schau mal was 'systemctl start lightdm' bewirkt
<Approach> Habe die datei ~/.bashrc nicht mehr :-/
<bekks> Dann leg sie an?
<nagetier> oder mache zuvor ein status, Matze203 
<Matze203> bekks: meinst du  benutzeroberfläche wie xfce? ich wollte vorhin einloggen und dann ging nur noch der strg-alt-f1 ... terminal
<nagetier> also status anstatt start
<bekks> Matze203: ps -ef | grep X
<bekks> Matze203: Welche Ausgabe hat das?
<Matze203> ich hatte gerade das mit systemctl gemacht und funktionierte, jetzt ist dr cursor rot
<Matze203> nagetier: status weiß ich noch nicht, was du meinst
<bekks> 0619 135110 < bekks> Matze203: ps -ef | grep X
<bekks> 0619 135118 < bekks> Matze203: Welche Ausgabe hat das?
<Approach> bekks: ich muss bei jeder sitzung die datei laden... source ~/.bashrc 
<Approach> ansonsten funktioniert es nicht
<Matze203> bekks: sorry bin noch nicht so schnell
<bekks> Approach: Dann verwendest du nicht die BAsh als Loginshell.
<Approach> ist es bei euch auch so bei 16.04 ?
<Matze203> bekks: ja, da steht vieles, aber keine ahnung, wie ich das vom terminal des einen computers in den irc dieses computers bekommen kann
<bekks> !pastebin
<Matze203> einen browser habe ich da noch nicht drin, da es link2 für 16.04 nicht mehr gibt
<bekks> Hmm, stimmt, der Dreckbot ist ja immer noch tot.
<bekks> Matze203: ps -ef | grep X | nc termbin.com 9999
<bekks> Approach: Was ist die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a"?
<Matze203> bekks: ahh thx
<Approach> bekks: No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:Ubuntu Description:Ubuntu 16.04 LTS Release:16.04
<bekks> Approach: Und was ist die Ausgabe von "getent passwd DEINUSERNAME | cut -d: -f7"?
<Matze203> http://termbin.com/lpgb
<Approach> bekks: /bin/bash
<bekks> Matze203: Also dein X Server läuft, sogar Chrome.
<bekks> Approach: Welche Rechte hat die .bashrc, wo genau liegt sie, und was genau steht drin?
<Matze203> bekks: ja, ich habe da mehrere Programme eigentlich noch am laufen, weshalb ich nicht unbedingt den abschalten und neustarten wollte
<bekks> Matze203: Und welche lebenswichtigen Programme sind das, die dann mit Datenverlust enden, wenn du einen geregelten "sudo init 6" eingibst?
<bekks> Matze203: Was ergibt denn "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999" ?
<Approach> ahhh anscheinend lieght es darin weil... weil ich root user bin
<Approach> /root/.bashrc
<bekks> m(
<Approach> -rw-r--r--  1 root root   35 Jun 19 13:53 .bashrc
<bekks> Als root kannst du dich auch nicht einloggen.
<bekks> Was ist das eigentliche Ziel deiner Aktion?
<Matze203> bekks: http://termbin.com/aj54
<Approach> bekks: doch ich kann mich als root einloggen... server betrieb, will einfahc paar alias anlegen 
<Matze203> bekks: mir gehts hauptsächlich ums phpstorm
<bekks> Approach: Dann mach das doch? 
<bekks> Approach: BEantworte dazu meine Fragen. :)
<Matze203> bekks: das machte erst unter 16.04 nach einem absturz probleme und wollte den table editor nicht mehr anbieten
<bekks> Matze203: Ich kenne phpstorm überhaupt nicht.
<Matze203> bekks: sorry meinte unter 15.10
<bekks> Matze203: Was macht das?
<Approach> Matze203: nutzt du die EAP version?
<Matze203> bekks: das ist ne IDE für die Entwicklung von PHP-Projekten 
<bekks> Aha. Hmm. Ok. :)
<Approach> bekks: weil viele sachen mit dem root user mache... bräuchte ich da paar aliases
<Approach> aber keine .bashrc :(
<bekks> Approach: Wann kommt die Stelle mit dem Problem die .bashrc anzulegen?
<bekks> Das würde mich ja mal interessieren.
<Matze203> bekks: http://termbin.com/1aev
<Approach> ahhh nun habe ich es raus
<Approach> .profile und .bashrc anlegen .. dann gehts
<bekks> Approach: Du solltest vor allem mal die SSL Certs deiner Websites reparieren :>
<Matze203> bekks: die grafikkarte wird ja aber scheinbar richtig erkannt der?
<Approach> durch /root/.profile wird die bashrc gestartet
<Matze203> +o
<bekks> Matze203: Und was soll ich mit der Ausgabe? :)
<Approach> bekks: steht schon auf meiner TODO :)
<Matze203> bekks: keine ahnung, vielleicht hättest du erkannt ob der kernel falsch ist oder sonst was
<bekks> Matze203: Da stehen überhaupt keine Kernelinformationen :)
<Matze203> bekks: Kernel driver in use: i915 ????
<bekks> Matze203: Ja, das ist der Grafiktreiber, und? :)
<Matze203> bekks: mensch nimm mir doch bitte nicht alle hoffnung irgendwann mit linux auch mal umgehen zu können
<a_key> Guten Tag. MAl eine Frage: Wie kann es dazu kommen das ein frischformatiter USB-Stick als "Schreibgeschützt" angezeigt wird, wenn ich Datein kopieren möchte?
<bekks> Matze202: Ohne Neustart des X Servers / Rechners wirst du erstmal nicht weitermachen können.
<bekks> a_key: Schau dir an wie der gemounted wurde, und mit welchem Dateisystem der betrieben wird.
<Matze202> ich habe den rechner jetzt neu gestartet und hoffe das es keine probleme geben wird
<a_key> bekks, ich habe ihn nochmal als ext4 formatiert - funktioniert nichts. Ich kriege keinen ZUgriff auf den Stick. - ALso ich sehe das es ein leerer Stick ist, (vorher war clonzilla drauf) - doch Datein von linux zu kopieren - Terminal und oder händisch funktioniert beides nicht. 
<nagetier> a_key: "Schau dir an wie der gemounted wurde,"
<Matze203> Es  funktioniert wieder alles nur brauchte er jetzt ewigkeiten bis er voll gestartet hatte
<nagetier> Matze203: das ist ok, wird beim nächsten Boot nicht mehr passieren
<nagetier> der Kernel prüfte das Dateisystem, das dauert ein bisschen
<bekks> Was bedeutet, dass da nicht mit init 6 neugestartet wurde.
<Matze203> nagetier: naja, wenn er nicht solche Probleme macht, schick ich den sonst nur schlafen und starte den nur neu, wenns von mir verlangt wird ;)
<nagetier> Matze203: das Problem solltest erst angehen, vorher würde ich den ganz normal herunterfahren, und nicht in den Ruhezustand versetzen.
<Matze202> bekks: sorry, aber vorhin, als es dir zuviel war, dass ich dir was anderes geschickt war, war ich leider etwas mit der situation überlastet und hatte statt der 6 ne 0 gemacht
<bekks> Das fährt den Rechner sauber herunter, und verursacht keine Dateisystemprüfung.
<nagetier> Matze202: Du bist da leider nicht alleine, das funktioniert oft nicht ganz problemlos.
<Matze202> nagetier: glaub ich dir, keiner weiß alles und jeder lernt immer wieder dazu
<Matze202> bekks: asso, das nächste mal versuch ich an die 6 zu denken
<Matze202> so nun läuft der und ich geh frühstücken
<Matze202> aber ich danke euch trotzdem für eure mühen
<Matze202> wieder da, der x server ist scheinbar wieder weg gewesen, dabei habe ich den computer nicht schlafen geschickt, sondern nur den Monitor sich abschalten lassen, kann das was mit einander zu tun haben?
<jokrebel> was passiert denn dann, wenn Du den Monitor kurz mal abstöpselst? (also das HDMI-Kabel mal für ein paar Sekunden ziehen)
<Matze202> hatte gerade mal versucht den xserver mit "sudo service lightdm restart" neu zustarten, daher konnte ich nicht lesen, falls mir gerade jemand geantwortet hatte
<jokrebel> was passiert denn dann, wenn Du den Monitor kurz mal abstöpselst? (also das HDMI-Kabel mal für ein paar Sekunden ziehen)
<Matze202> jokrebel: für paar sekunden hatte ich es nicht getestet, sondern nur die steckverbindung kontrolliert
<Matze202> jokrebel: aber da tat sich vorhin auch nix, das war das erste was ich getestet hatte
<Matze202> jokrebel: wie lange soll ich denn da abgezogen lassen? reichen 10 sek?
<jokrebel> ja
<Matze202> jokrebel: soll ich das jetzt wieder provozieren oder kannst du mir zu dem gedanken mit dem kabel noch was dazu sagen? das ich es später mache, wenn es wieder auftritt?
<jokrebel> Matze202: War nur so ne Idee als vielleicht helfender Workaround
<Matze202> jokrebel: danke dir, ich teste es, falls es irgendwann wieder auftritt
<Matze202> aber es ist schon ärgerlich, da unter 15.10 das schlafen lassen des computers so wunderbar klappte, das mir dann der xserver unter 16.04 ständig abkackt
<stevieh> dafür liebt man doch linux.
<BlackMage_> wofür?
<stevieh> daß alternierend zu kernel / distri / whatever versionen wichtige dinge mal gehen, und mal nicht
<tzfrs> Hallo Leute. Ich habe Ubuntu in einer VM laufen, weiss aber nicht ob das jetzt relevant ist. Folgendes Problem: Ich will etwas entwickeln und nutze dafuer Vagrant inkl. NFS. Aber nachdem ich die Vagrantbox gestartet habe steht auf der Seite nur "File not found.", also so als ob NFS nicht verfuegbar waere. Bin ich hier ueberhaupt richtig oder lieber zu Vagrant?
<bekks> tzfrs: Erklär uns mal dein Setup. Was für eine Seite, auf der dann "File not found steht"?
<bekks> Und welche Virtualisierungslösung benutzt du?
<Matze202> falls jemand zu meinem Problem von heute Mittag noch haben sollte, ich habe dazu noch einen Forumbetrag aufgemacht: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/xserver-verabschiedet-sich-nach-ubuntu-update-/#post-8338098
<Matze202> Bootoptionen anpassen: Muss ich dazu dies von einem bootfähigem Datenträger (wie hier beschrieben https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen/) aus durchführen oder kann ich dies auch vom laufenden System vorbereiten und dann rebooten?
<k1l> du kannst auch einfach testen, in dem du beim reboot im grub die zeile änderst
<Matze202> ok, dazu muss ich mir die zu ändernden sachen notieren, also aus dem laufenden system vorbereiten und dann rebooten geht nicht?
<k1l> doch
<k1l> wenn es aber dann gar nicht bootet, wegen der änderung hast du halt kein system mehr.
<Matze202> ok? dann kann ich das nicht wieder aus dem boot raus nehmen?
<Matze202> naja da mach ich doch lieber die sichere art ;)
<k1l> warum testest du das nicht einfach einmalig mit der manuellen änderung beim reboot? wenn es dann so funktioniert, wie es soll, dann machst du die änderung permanent
<jokrebel> naja - mit ner Live-Cd bekommt man das schon wieder geändert
<jokrebel> k1l: ++
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen/#Start-eines-installierten-Systems-einmalig   so
<Matze202> ich soll dort acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor einfügen und habe das noch nie  gemacht, gibts da was noch zu beachten?
<Matze202> ich versuchs einfach mal und lass mich überraschen
<Matze202> soll ich zum testen eigentlich das ohne klammer oder den upstart ändern?
<pLaTo0n> moin
<fnord_> Hi Fuchs kann das sein, dass Mint-xfce wesentlich langsamer als Xubuntu läuft?
<leeroy> nabend
<fnord_> und dass Xfce-Mint wesentlich Ressourcen fressender ist?
<Fuchs> da ich weder XFCE noch Xubuntu noch Mint nutze: keine Ahnung
<leeroy> brauche bissel hilfe bei ssh rechte. kein jailroot
<fnord_> Fuchs was ist Dein Favorit?
<Fuchs> Warum spielt das in einem Supportkanal eine Rolle? 
<Fuchs> Nimm das, was fuer Dich am besten taugt
<Fuchs> wenn Du hier Support willst, dann am besten halt ein *Ubuntu :) 
<fnord_> fahre mit Xubuntu extrem gut, Mint habe ich am Rande ausprobiert. Ergebnis: mangelhaft :-)
<leeroy> hatt jemand mal kurz zeit :=)
<DaVu> leeroy: stell konkrete Fragen, dann bekommst du konkrete Antworten ;)
<DaVu> Ist halt IRC...hier musst du nicht fragen ob du fragen darfst ;)
<leeroy> laso wie erstelle ich ein user der im homeverzeichness home/username immer bei ssh rein kommt und nur da sachen ausführen kann und auch nixgens rein kann
<leeroy> will teamspeak nicht unter root laufenkassel
<leeroy> lassen*
<Fuchs> mh? Wo ist der Zusammenhang ssh und teamspeak? 
<Fuchs> das ist so ein Fall wo man sonst einen User ohne login erstellt (also loginshell auf /bin/nologin oder false oder sonstwas) und dann einfach beste Binary entsprechend berechtigt 
<leeroy> der mir mein root eingereichtet hatt sprich nachbar ist vor 3monate gestorben und meine root festplatte ist im eimer gegangen
<leeroy> nun muss ich alles neu machen
<leeroy> hatte auch shell zugang mit dem user
<leeroy> sprich login mit pw
<leeroy> hab Ubuntu 14.04.4 GNU/Linux 3.13.0-042stab113.11 x86_64
<Fuchs> das klingt alles sehr traurig
<Fuchs> aber ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage
<Fuchs> in https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TeamSpeak-Server/  steht beschrieben, wie Du einen Nutzer fuer teamspeak ohne login einrichtest
<Fuchs> das ist vermutlich was Du suchst :) 
<leeroy> ich will ja nicht teamspeak mit root user laufen lassen das were ja dumm^^
<Fuchs> lies den Artikel, da steht eigentlich alles beschrieben
<leeroy> also das was mein kumpel gemacht hatte waren nur 3 kommands
<leeroy> was ich da sehe ist nicht was ich suche
<bekks> Das ist ein Strato VPS, oder? :)
<leeroy> never strato
<leeroy> du kennst mich von gestern bekks
<bekks> Es geht dabei eher um VPS, weniger um Strato.
<leeroy> s4y vps
<bekks> Ah, sorry4you VPS, Ja.
<leeroy> habzwar ein hp bladesystem c7000 im keller aber co-lokation zu teuer
<bekks> Im Keller, ist klar :D
<leeroy> denkst du ich trage 600kilo im 4stock ohne fahrstul
<bekks> Denkst du wirklich ich glaube davon auch nur ein Wort?
<bekks> Abgesehen davon ist das OT. Und ein C7000 wiegt keine 600kg.
<leeroy> komplett bestückt
<Fuchs> zurueck zum Support
<Fuchs> wobei der an sich beendet ist
<Fuchs> was Du brauchst steht alles im Artikel oben
<bekks> Komplett bestückt wiegt das Ding laut HP 204kg. Und jetzt zurück zum Support.
<pLaTo0n> gn8
#ubuntu-de 2017-06-12
<kante> kennt sich jemand mit festplattenproblemen aus?
<kante> can't read superblock....... ist das ein defekt?
<k1l> was ist vorher passiert?
<k1l> und um was geht es da genau?
<kante> eine verschlüsselte partition kann nicht mehr gelesen werden
<kante> jetzt habe ich von der live-cd aus ein manuelles einbinden probiert.
<k1l> da hat wohl "irgendwas" das filesystem ruiniert. wie man das jetzt am geschicktesten ohne datenverlust rettet weiß ich bei verschlüsselung nicht. nenn mal die details zu filesystem, verschlüsselung und setup. evtl kann hier wer helfen
<kante> details? luks, verschlüsselte partition ist sda5
<kante> beim bootvorgang gebe ich meine passphrase ein, die wird akzeptiert, beim weiteren booten lande ich in die busybox
<sdx23> grml / livecd booten, mit luksopen das Device öffnen (vermute das tut), dann mount auf das mapper device (das wird vermutlich nicht gehen). Falls so: das Dateisystem in dem Luks volume ist hin. Je nachdem was für ein Dateisystem kann ggf. das entsprechende _repair helfen. Sonst: Mit Glück findet photorec noch was.
<_moep_> hey ich hab mir grad nftables installiert und ein testruleset angelegt, zum testen, ob es geht. was mich wundert ist, dass wenn ich nftables neustarten will ich den Fehler "error: could not process rule: Address family not supported by protocol 
<sdx23> -v
<kante> sdx23: mit live-cd wurde die festplatte erkannt, passphrase eingegeben, etc, partitione ist im LV, konnte aber nicht eingebunden werden (can't read superblock)
<kante> sieht nicht gut aus
<sdx23> kante: nach dem luksopen?
<sdx23> kante: was für ein Dateisystem sollte das sein? Was sagt file /dev/mapper/dasdevice ?
<kante> luksopen hat funktioniert, LVM manuell starten auch (wie im UU-wiki beschrieben), nur die partition lässt sich nicht einbinden. ich boote jetzt neu
<kante> dann führe ich alle befehle nochmal durf
<kante> durch
<kante> sdx23: luksOpen durchgeführt, passphrase eingegeben, wurde akzeptiert ohne meldung
<geser> _moep_: das klingt danach, dass da ein Kernel-Modul nicht automatisch mitgeladen wurde. Kannst du anhand deines Regelwerks feststellen um welche Adress-Familie es sich handelt?
<_moep_> problem gefunden
<_moep_> kernel zu alt ;)
#ubuntu-de 2017-06-13
<Lembert> Hallo, wenn ich einen user anlege mit --no-create-home, wird dann wenn man mit diesem neuen User eingeloggt ist die .bash_history an anderer stelle erstellt oder garnicht?
<sdx23> Nicht.
<Lembert> sdx23: danke
<user004> meine tastatur am laptop wird nicht erkannt. ich bin beim hochfahren auf irgendeine taste gekommen oder hab mit der maus ausversehen irgendwo draufgedrückt.. ich hab jetzt ein screen keyboard installiert.
<user004> was kann ich sonst noch machen?
<leszek> user004: klingt seltsam. Die Laptop Tastatur sollte immer klappen. Klappt sie den im BIOS?
<user004> kann ich mal ausprobieren..
<user004> wie kommt man nochmal bei nem alten macbook ins bios? oder gibts da keines?
<user004> ok danke für die hilfe :)
<micdel> Hallo zusammen
<k1l> hi
<micdel> Seit gestern habe ich Probleme systemsettings5 zu benutzen. Beim Start kommt die Meldung "System Settings was unable to find any views, and hence has nothing to display". Ist das Problem jemandem schon einmal begegnet? (Benutze Ubuntu 16.04.2)
<micdel> Neustart und Updaten habe ich schon probiert, bisher leider ohne Erfolg
<sdx23> keine Geduld, keine Antwort.
<sdx23> Falls doch noch: apt-get install --reinstall systemsettings
#ubuntu-de 2017-06-14
<Lembert> Hallo, ich lass mir mit find diverse Dateien ausgeben. Wie kann ich die nach letztem Editierdatum sortieren bzw mir die zuletzt editierte Datei ausgeben?
<sdx23> Lembert: find sortiert nicht. Du kannst alles ls-en und dabei sortieren lassen.
<Lembert> ok
<koegs> "ls -later" ist immer gut
<koegs> typo: "ls -latr"
<koelner> Hallo. Ab 1.7.17 wird die Skypeversion aus den Partnerarchiven nicht mehr funktionieren. Muss ich vor dem Update diese Version entfernen? 
<Mrokii> Hallo. Kann ich eigentlich eine Kubuntu-Boot-Partition auf eine neue Festplatte klonen und direkt von der neuen starten? Oder muss ich da noch irgendwas ändern, hinsichtlich grub Konfiguration oder so?
<Mrokii> Beziehungsweise, was ist der beste Weg um die alten Daten eines Systems auf eine neue Festplatte zu schaufeln, so dass ich nicht alle programme neu installieren und alle Einstellungen von Hand wieder herstellen muss.
<NTQ> Ich hab da so ein cron-Skript für Owncloud, das alle 15 Minuten ausgeführt wird. Seit gestern kriege ich von einem Owncloud-Server sporadisch eine Mail mit Befehl in cron als Betreff und als Body einfach nur "Killed". Kann ich noch irgendwie rausfinden, warum das gekillt wurde?
<koegs> NTQ: manuell auf dem Server starten und sich ggf. angucken wie man php debugged
<empedokles78> Wie kann ich alle Google fonts unter Ubuntu laden und verwenden?
<Robert_Zenz> empedokles78, definiere "laden" und definiere "verwenden".
<NTQ> koegs: Das Skript läuft einwandfrei jetzt schon mehrmals. Ich vermute es liegt an dem sudo. Ich packe das Skript lieber mal an eine andere Stelle.
<koegs> NTQ: wofür brauchst du da sudo? der cron sollte wahrscheinlich eher als www-user laufen
<NTQ> ja, tut er jetzt auch. Vorher war er einfach in der crontab von root mit sudo -u www-data
<NTQ> Hab ihn jetzt in /etc/cron.d/owncloud gesteckt. Fühlt sich gleich besser an.
<empedokles78> Robert_Zenz, naja, so dass ich sie in einem Grafikprogramm abrufen kann.
<Robert_Zenz> empedokles78, ich weisz jetzt nicht auswendig ob man woffs direkt verwenden kann (denke schon). Schriftarten kannst du nach ~/.fonts/ kopieren.
<Robert_Zenz> empedokles78, von dort werden sie dann von allen Programmen gefunden.
<k1l> !schriften 
<le_bot> Informationen zu Schriften finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Schriften
<k1l> empedokles78: siehe den verlinkten artikel
<Mrokii> Hallo. Ich möchte mein altes System (also die Datein der Boot-HD) auf eine Partition einer neuen HD übertragen, so dass ich von der neuen starten kann. Ich hab schon per rsync alle Dateien rüberkopert (außer /media, /proc, /tmp, /sys, /dev). Ich hab auch zwei Einträge in "[neueHD/etc/fstab" gemacht (per UUID und mountpoint "/" für die system-partition und mountpoint "/home" für eine "home"-Partition
<Mrokii> auf der selben Festplatte. Nun ist mir aber nicht klar, wie ich grub da installiert bekomme (was ich offenbar machen muss). Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
<koegs> Mrokii: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_umziehen/#GRUB
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu umziehen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mrokii> koegs: Okay danke, ich schau mir das mal an.
<empedokles78> Robert_Zenz, komisch, ich habe keinen Ordner .fonts in meinem Persönlichen Ordner.
<koegs> empedokles78: was hindert dich daran ihn zu erstellen?
<k1l> empedokles78: einfach anlgegen der ordner. beim nächsten einloggen auf dem desktop wird der dann automatisch eingelesen
<empedokles78> k1l, merci.
<empedokles78> Euer Wiki sagt aber: ~/.local/share/fonts/truetype
<empedokles78> und ~/.local/share/fonts/type1
<empedokles78> Oder /usr/share/fonts/truetype/
<k1l> empedokles78: siehe methode 1 dateimanager
<k1l> empedokles78: viele wege führen da nach rom. alles mit ~ vorne ist in deinem home, also nur für deinen user, dafür braucht man keine root rechte.
<empedokles78> wäre dieses script etwas?: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/automatically-install-all-google-web.html
<le_bot> Title: Automatically Install All The Google Web Fonts In Ubuntu Using A Script ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<empedokles78> Ich habe nämlich keinen download für einzelne schriften gefunden.
<empedokles78> https://fonts.google.com
<le_bot> Title: Google Fonts (at fonts.google.com)
<k1l> warum script? pack lade die fonts runter und pack die in einen ordner deiner wahl
<empedokles78> siehst' du einen donwloadbutton?
<Nicknack3> Hallo, ich hab mir auf meinem Ubuntu Server einen sudo User angelegt. Mit dem möcht ich mich per In der /etc/passwd ist dieser mit dem Attribut /bin/bash eingetragen. Ich kann zwar von root auf diesen User wechseln und dann per sudo+passwort befehle ausführen, aber per ssh einloggen funktioniert nicht. Muss ich den noch in irgendeiner Datei freischalten? Ich glaube da schon mal was gelesen zu haben, aber ich keine Ahnung mehr welch
<Nicknack3> e Datei das war. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? 
<Frickelpit> was sagt denn ssh -vvv user@host
<stephanlap> Hallo. Irgendwie komme ich mit rsync momentan nicht zurecht. Ich habe zwei Verzeichnisse, gemounted als "/mnt/alt" und "/mnt/neu". Ersteres enthält my alten Systemdaten (inklusive meines home-Verzeichnisses). ich will aber *nur* die Systemdaten, ohne "home" kopieren. Mein rsync sieht so aus: 'sudo rsync --quiet --stats --progress --numeric-ids -a --exclude="/mnt/alt/home/" /mnt/alt/ /mnt/neu'. Trotzdem
<stephanlap> werden die Sachen aus "/mnt/alt/home" immer mitkopiert. Was mache ich falsch?
<bunyip> du solltest mal die " weg machen.
<stephanlap> bunyip: Das hab ich anfangs eigentlich schon probiert, aber ich versuch es noch mal.
<stephanlap> bunyip: Selbes Ergebnis, die Sachen in "home" werden wieder mitkopiert. Ich steh im Moment echt auf dem Schlauch.
<stephanlap> bunyip: Ich hab die Lösung. Laut #ubuntu bezieht sich der "exclude"-pfad direkt aof den alt-ordner, das heisst, der Pfad wird innerhalb des "alt"-Ordners gesucht. Also muss ich anscheinend für "exclude" nur "home" angeben... Wer hätte das gedacht.
<bunyip> ach das / muss auch weg, also  --exclude=mnt/alt/home/
<Nicknack3> Hallo, ich benutze Ubuntu 17.04. Parallel ist Win10 installiert. Darauf möchte ich von Ubuntu aus Daten kopieren, aber Nautilus lässt mich nicht. Die Dateirechte für die ganzen Windowsdateien sind richtig gesetzt, jetzt bin ich in der Gruppe und owner eingetragen und darf lesen und schreiben. Woran kann das noch liegen?
<mrkramps> hast du gerade die gesamten dateirechte auf deiner windows-parition geändert?
<Nicknack3> nein ich hab garnix geändert bei den Rechten
<Nicknack3> aber ich glaub ich ich weis woran es liegt, mount gibt an, dass es mit der option "ro" gemounted ist
<k1l> Nicknack3: boote win10 und stelle da das falsche "schnell neustarten" ab. denn das hängt die windows partitionen nicht sauber aus.
<Nicknack3> ok, liegt das dann nicht am mount?
<mrkramps> nein, mount option ro versucht dich gerade zu retten ;)
<NTQ> Ja, das Problem kenne ich auch. Liegt an Windows. Es funktioniert meist auch nicht, wenn Windows vorher abgestürzt ist
<Nicknack3> oh ok, dann versuche ich das mal, danke
<k1l> das ro mounten ist nur das symptom. das will dich davor bewahren, dass du deine daten grillst
<Nicknack3> wo finde ich in win10 die option?
<k1l> systemeinstellungen, "fast reboot" oder so heisst das.
<Nicknack3> ok, ich suchs gleich mal
<Nicknack3> dank
<Nicknack3> e
<k1l> https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/4189-turn-off-fast-startup-windows-10-a.html
<le_bot> Title: Turn On or Off Fast Startup in Windows 10 Windows 10 Performance & Maintenance Tutorials (at www.tenforums.com)
#ubuntu-de 2017-06-15
<zeroC> moinsen, ich haette da mal kurz eine frage, ich meine mich entsinnen zu koennen das unity wegfliegt und dann gnome das neue Standard DE wird, wird dann ubuntugnome der default path? 
<dadrc> zeroC, so ungefähr, ja
<dadrc> Heißt dann aber nicht mehr "Ubuntu Gnome"
<dadrc> zeroC, der Blogeintrag hier führt das etwas genauer aus: https://ubuntugnome.org/ubuntu-gnome-17-04-released/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu GNOME 17.04 Released and What’s Next | Ubuntu GNOME (at ubuntugnome.org)
<Nicknack3> Hallo, ich benutze vsftpd und möchte, dass er auch was loggt. Macht er aber nicht, obwohl in der config die Zeilen "log_ftp_protocol=YES", "xferlog_enable=YES" und "xferlog_file=/home/user/vsftpd.log" drin sind. Gibts da noch ne Option die ich evtl vergessen hab?
<jokrebel> oh man wie dieses byobu nervt. Zeigt ständig "x updates vorhanden" obwohl längst erledigt
<dadrc> Nicknack3, warum loggst du im Home-Verzeichnis eines Nutzers? Da darf der Dienst wahrscheinlich nicht schreiben
<dadrc> Dafür ist eigentlich /var/log/ vorgesehen
<dadrc> jokrebel, im Bugreport ist doch sogar schon ein Fix verlinkt, bis das Paket offiziell gefixt wird, kannst du den doch einfach anwenden
<Nicknack3> dadrc, da funktionierts auch, ich möchte aber das das logfile auf nem anderen Pfad liegt. Wie stell ich das an?
<dadrc> Stört es dich, dass das Logfile in /var/log/ liegt oder soll es einfach auch woanders zu finden sein?
<dadrc> Nicknack3, ↑
<zeroC> dadrc: danke dir! 
<jokrebel> dadrc: Die anwendung des Fixes hab ich nicht ganz überrissen
<jokrebel> "My implementation is this:" aus #7? aber wo hin?
<dadrc> https://github.com/jksinton/byobu/commit/3a6d56cd7e3f212f013fb615af2ff34717cdd1bf
<le_bot> Title: added dpkg.log check in updates_available · jksinton/byobu@3a6d56c · GitHub (at github.com)
<dadrc> In /usr/lib/byobu/updates_available Zeile 88 austauschen
<dadrc> Links alt, rechts neu =)
<zeroC> dadrc: weisst du ob das ein fehler auf der seite ist: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GetUbuntuGNOME (da steht ubuntu lts support bis 2019, sollte das nicht 2021 heissen?)
<le_bot> Title: UbuntuGNOME/GetUbuntuGNOME - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> zeroC, 3 Jahre für Desktop, 5 Jahre für Server
<Nicknack3> dadrc ich möchte das das logfile nur am neuen Pfad verfügbar ist und nicht unter /var/log
<jokrebel> ...wenn mir jetzt nano noch die Zeilennummern zeigen würde..
<zeroC> jikes... -.- wer lesen kann
<dadrc> Nicknack3, wenn es wirklich *nur* am neuen Pfad verfügbar sein soll, musst du die Rechte für den entsprechenden Ordner so anpassen, dass der Dienst da schreiben darf
<dadrc> Ich würde aber empfehlen, in /var/log/ zu loggen und die Datei nur an den gewünschten Ort zu linken
<zeroC> dadrc: und wieder eien frage die du sicherlich schon 100 mal beantwortet hast, kann ich von 17.04 problemlos auf 17.10 und dann auf 18.04 LTS updaten  und dann dem lts pfad folgen
<zeroC> ?
<dadrc> jokrebel, ctrl+c zeigt zumindest die aktuelle Zeile an
<dadrc> zeroC, jo, ist kein Problem
<zeroC> perfekt
<zeroC> merci! 
<zeroC> dann wirds jetzt 17.04
<Nicknack3> dadrc, ich versteh das schon, dass es mit /var/log empfohlen ist, die Frage ist nur, wie realisiere ich das trotzdem anders? Mir wird ja in der config Datei nicht umsonst die Möglichkeit gegeben einen anderen Pfad anzugeben.
<dadrc> Nicknack3, sag ich doch: Musst die Rechte für den Pfad, an dem du loggen willst, so anpassen, dass der Nutzer, mit dem vsftpd läuft, da auch loggen kann
<dadrc> Braucht also Schreibrechte für den Ordner
<jokrebel> dadrc: danke
<dadrc> jokrebel, hat geklappt?
<jokrebel> dadrc: die Updatezahl war jedenfalls recht schnell verschwunden
<dadrc> das klingt doch gut
<Nicknack3> dadrc, danke läuft
<jokrebel> dadrc: Hab das (weil in meinen Augen doch nicht so verständlich) gleich noch mal kommentiert https://bugs.launchpad.net/byobu/+bug/1604750/comments/15
<le_bot> Title: Comment #15 : Bug #1604750 : Bugs : byobu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<snooky> Hi All ich bin nur mit handy on ich brauche dringend hilfe
<snooky> Ich habe neu gestartet jetzt startet nichts mehe
<snooky> End request i/o error, das, sda
<snooky> Fälle command: real fpdma quenue
<snooky> Und sowas
<Frickelpit> i/o error ist meistens ein Hinweis auf sterbende Hardware
<jokrebel> snooky: klingt nach Hardwareproblem
<snooky> Ich habe nur neu gestartet
<jokrebel> und?
<Frickelpit> snooky: live-CD booten und Festplatte überprüfen
<papachaotica> ich hoffe du hast ein backup
<jokrebel> warum sollte deshalb nicht grade zB. Festplatte zu sterben beginnen?
<snooky> Mein
<snooky> Nein hab kein backup
<snooky> Die ist neu :(
<jokrebel> Dann hat wohl Murphy mal wieder recht
<snooky> 2 Monate alt. Bitcoin wallet alles drauf
<Frickelpit> und dann kein Backup? :D
<Frickelpit> lol
<papachaotica> eine neue platte, ok. dann doch mal die steckverbinungen prüfen und testen ob ein live system hochfährt und auf die platte zugreifen kann
<papachaotica> ich weiß warum beide backup platten bootfähig sind und eine ins dort in boot liegt
<papachaotica> ISO
<snooky> http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=ad4c07-1497547317.jpg
<le_bot> Title: Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen (at www.bilder-upload.eu)
<snooky> Das sehe ich seit minuten. Immer wieder neu
<Frickelpit> ziemlich eindeutig
<jokrebel> snooky: Das ist ein Ubuntu?
<Frickelpit> 19:16   Frickelpit | snooky: live-CD booten und Festplatte überprüfen
<snooky> Druecke ich enter habe ich den login und dann wieder den fehler nach 2/3 sek
<snooky> Kacke
<snooky> Nix hier -.-
<papachaotica> kabel platte controller, in der reihenfolge prüfen, wenn du die platte rausnimmst und an einen adapter anschließt dann erstmal sichern bevor du weitermachst
<snooky> Kollege kommt gleich dann erstmal nen dd
<snooky> So eine kacke
<frostschutz> snooky, ddrescue.
<snooky> Ja brauche aber erstmal nen laufendes system dafür
<papachaotica> livecd/stick
<snooky> Komischerweise macht der das beim "rescue" kernel nicht
<snooky> Da bootet er stink normal
<frostschutz> ... sichere dein zeugs schleunigst und danach zeig mal sudo smartctl -a /dev/platte
<snooky> Mom
<snooky> smartctl command not found
<nagetier> Du sollst die Daten zuerst sichern..
<snooky> Bus zugriffsfehler
<br0ken> test
<br0ken> leave
<dima1234321> frostschutz, moin
<frostschutz> ?
<dima1234321> frostschutz, ich hatte mich mal mit dir über verschwundene sachen auf einer vortuellen festplatte unterhalten. 
<dima1234321> frostschutz, python file
<dima1234321> frostschutz, bin danach nicht mehr an dem pc gewesen und frage mich wie der genaue befehl nochmal lautete
<frostschutz> strings -w gerät | grep -C 100 begriff
<dima1234321> frostschutz, hast du eig irgendeinen messenger?
<frostschutz> hast du geld?
<dima1234321> frostschutz, ich will dich nicht mit fragen spammen ^^
<Blackrock12> hallo leute
<Blackrock12> riesen problem
<k1l> und boinc ist im ubuntu repo. das kannst du einfach mit apt installieren
<k1l> das manuelle runterladen von webseiten ist eine schlechte angewohnheit von windows users. das macht man bei ubuntu nicht.
<Blackrock12> habe ich 
<Blackrock12> es passt auch alles
<Blackrock12> bloss beim starten hängts
<Blackrock12> wie starte ich programme in ubuntu im terminal ?
<k1l> nein, du hast den manuell installiert. nicht mit dem ubuntu repo
<Blackrock12> was ist repo ?
<Blackrock12> sudo apt-get install boinc 
<Blackrock12> das hab ich gemacht
<k1l> repositorium
<Blackrock12> ok
<Blackrock12> ich lösch jetzt jede datei von boinc
<Blackrock12> wie installiere ich dann mit repo ?
<k1l> mit apt. das war schon richtig
<Blackrock12> sudo apt-get install boinc 
<k1l> ja
<Blackrock12> root@66251-408:~# sudo apt-get install boinc 
<Blackrock12> Reading package lists... Done
<Blackrock12> Building dependency tree... Done
<Blackrock12> E: Unable to locate package boinc
<Blackrock12> was heisst unable to locate
<Blackrock12> obwohl er es doch installiert hat
<k1l> mach mal "apt policy boinc | nc termbin.com 9999" in terminal und zeig die ausgabeurl hier drin
<Blackrock12> root@66251-408:~# apt policy boinc | nc termbin.com 9999
<Blackrock12> -bash: nc: command not found
<Blackrock12> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface yet. Use with caution in scripts.
<Blackrock12> E: Invalid operation policy
<k1l> was ist die ausgabe von "lsb_release -d"?
<Blackrock12> root@66251-408:~# lsb_release -d
<Blackrock12> Description:	Debian GNU/Linux 8.1 (jessie)
<k1l> also fragst du besser mal in #debian-de , wenn du ein debian nutzt
<Blackrock12> aso
<Blackrock12> ok
<Blackrock12> ich kann aber auch den server auf ubuntu neu installiern
<Blackrock12> soll ich ?
<Blackrock12> hätte ubuntu 14.04 x86
<k1l> das ist deine entscheidung. nur bei deinem debian problem können dir die debian jungs besser helfen.
<Blackrock12> könntest du mir helfen bei ubuntu ? 
<Blackrock12> vll ist ja keiner da von denen
<Blackrock12> ich machs mal
<Blackrock12> vll bekomm ich es auch hin
<k1l> im irc ist immer jemand da. nur ohne konkrete frage wird kaum einer antworten.
<k1l> und boinc kriegt man auch auf debian zum laufen. ich würde nicht so oft neuinstallieren, bis ich durch zufall ein problem gelöst habe, sondern gucken wo ich bei der anleitung stocke und das konkrete problem lösen
<Blackrock12> habe das gleiche problem bei ubuntu
<Blackrock12> root@66251-408:~# apt-get install boinc
<Blackrock12> Reading package lists... Done
<Blackrock12> Building dependency tree... Done
<Blackrock12> E: Unable to locate package boinc
<k1l> das bezweifel ich stark
<k1l> <k1l> was ist die ausgabe von "lsb_release -d"?
<Blackrock12> root@66251-408:~# lsb_release -d
<Blackrock12> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<k1l> "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Blackrock12> root@66251-408:~# grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999
<Blackrock12> -bash: nc: command not found
<k1l> was ist das denn für eine installation, dass der kein nc hat o_O
<Blackrock12> ist ein leerer server :/
<Blackrock12> apt-get install nc ?
<k1l> apt-get install pastebinit
<Blackrock12> apt-get install pastebinit
<Blackrock12> mist
<Blackrock12> root@66251-408:~# apt-get install pastebinit
<Blackrock12> Reading package lists... Done
<Blackrock12> Building dependency tree... Done
<Blackrock12> E: Unable to locate package pastebinit
<frostschutz> nc ist netcat. oder auch 'busybox nc' probieren
<Blackrock12> ich glaub ich kann gar nix installiern
<k1l> den hoster würd ich in die tonne kloppen
<Blackrock12> löscht der server die datei direkt wenn er sie runterläft ?
<Blackrock12> ja ich glaub auch xD
<frostschutz> gute nacht :)
<Blackrock12> n8
<Blackrock12> was wenn ich die datei runterlade auf dem server uploade und dann manuell installiere
<Blackrock12> geht das ?
<k1l> mach mal ein apt update
<Blackrock12> ok
<Blackrock12> jo rennt
<k1l> <k1l> apt-get install pastebinit
<Blackrock12> kleine nebenfrage
<Blackrock12> woher hast du dein wissen ?
<Blackrock12> ok
<k1l> das paket ist in main, wenn er das nicht findet, dann hat dein hoster ein problem.
<Blackrock12> ES GEHT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<k1l> als anfänger anfangen und viel lesen warum etwas nicht geht.
<Blackrock12> ok das mach ich :D
<k1l> jetzt sollte auch das installieren von boinc mit apt gehen.
<Blackrock12> ES GEHT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<k1l> scheint als wenn du nur nicht die repos eingelesen hattest
<Blackrock12> DU VERDAMMTER PROOOO
<Blackrock12> danke !!!!!!!!!!
<k1l> !boinc
<le_bot> Informationen zu BOINC finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/BOINC
<k1l> da gibts mehr infos. lohnt auch bei anderen fragen
<Blackrock12> wenn du eine Gridcoin wallet hättest würde ich dir ein paar coins schicken als dankeschön ^
<Blackrock12> ^^
<k1l> danke passt schon :)
<Blackrock12> ich add den channel ins autojoin
#ubuntu-de 2017-06-16
<heg> Guten Morgen. Könnte mir jemand behilflich sein. Es gelingt mir nicht mein Multifunktionsgerät MFC-5890CN (Brother) ans Scannen zu bekommen.
<heg> Das Wiki habe ich soweit durch. Der Scanner fühlt sich auch angesprochen. Simplescan spricht ihn an, Display wird hell aber dann. "vorgang konnte nicht gestartet werden." Einmal hat er sogar gescannt. Beim zweiten Mal schon nicht mehr.
<heg> xsane: Konnte Scanner nicht starten. Ungültiges Argument
<heg> Achje der Brother hängt direkt am Usb.
<heg> bin gleich zurück.. reboot
<hege> ARGH.. ne kriege ihn nicht zum Laufen.
<hege> Jetzt scannt er und ich weiß nicht warum.. hmm
<dakira> hi. ich habe hier gerade ein etw schwer zu debuggendes Problem und suche Ideen, wie ich die Lösung finden könnte:
<dakira> Ich kann auf einem Rechner plötzlich per Thunderbird keine Mails mehr versenden (Empfang geht). Unternommene Schritte: 1. TB-Profil gelöscht. Account neu eingerichtet. Ging nicht. Auf dem daneben stehenden Rechner ein blankes profil erstellt und eingerichtet: geht.
<dakira> der einzige mir ersichtliche Unterschied zw. den beiden Rechnern ist die Ubuntu Version (16.04.2 und 17.04). Thunderbird hat die gleiche Version.
<sdx23> dakira: Was bedeutet "geht nicht"?
<dakira> Beim Versuch des Absendens sehe ich nur den Fortschrittsbalken, ohne das etwas passiert. Nach einer halben Stunde habe ich (beim ersten mal) abgebrochen.
<dakira> Leider keine brauchbare Fehlermeldung ("Die E-Mail konnte nicht gesendet werden")
<dakira> hat tb irgendwo logs, wo ich schauen kann an was es hakt?
<Frickelpit> du kannst es aus einem Terminal starten und dann mal schauen
<dakira> Ich habe nun testweise das gesamte Profil auf dem daneben stehenden Rechner getestet. Unter 17.04 kann ich senden, unter 16.04 nicht.
<dakira> Frickelpit: danke.. das probiere ich direkt mal.
<dakira> Frickelpit: null Ausgabe im Terminal.
<Frickelpit> mh, ich würd mal manuell per telnet schauen, ob der Mailserver, wo es hingehen soll erreichbar ist.
<sdx23> Ist die Anbindung der Rechner dieselbe? Gleiche externe IP?
<dakira> sdx23: ah.. richtige Spur.
<dakira> sdx23: der 16.04 rechner ist über ne Telekom-DSL-Verbindung drin. Der 17.04 über LTE.
<nagetier> Ist die Firewall am DSL statisch konfiguriert oder über UPnP?
<dakira> nagetier: ist ein gerade heute eingerichteter Telekom-Router.. also vermutlich letzteres.
<nagetier> dakira: Und zuvor funktionierte das noch problemlos?
<nagetier> So oder so würde ich da mal ansetzen
<nagetier> Logs der FW kontrollieren..
<sdx23> dakira: Du benutzt Port 25? Mag der Server auch 587? Dann den benutzen, ist sinniger.
<dakira> nagetier: an dem Ort war vorher nur Internet per LTE-Stick..
<dakira> sdx23: nope. benutze nur 587. 25 wird für STARTTLS serverseitig nicht zugelassen
<sdx23> dakira: dann würde ich zusehen, ob sich mit neuer IP über den Telekom-Anschluss was tut (nach dass das blacklisted ist). Sonst tcpdump.
<dakira> nagetier, sdx23, Frickelpit: ich denke das Problem ist eingekreist. Danke für die Hilfe!
<dakira> Lösung: Neue Telekomrouter blocken per default mailserver die nicht von massenmailern sind. Man muss entweder seinen Mailserver eintragen, oder die Funktion deaktivieren.
<geser> stimmt, musste ich bei mir auch im Router freischalten
<nagetier> dakira: Ok, danke
<ShiroNeko> hi, ich habe unter ubuntu mate 16.04 openvpn über den network-manager eingerichtet. habe hier auch unter dem punkt ipv4 die DNS Server eingetragen, die für das VPN verwendet werden sollen. aber aus irgendeinem Grund wird das setting nicht übernommen
<ShiroNeko> jemand eine idee woran das liegen kann?
<mgolisch> ka hab ich nie benutzt
<koegs> ShiroNeko: kannst du dir nicht die DNS Server vom OpenVPN Server pushen lassen?
<koegs> und wie checkst du welche DNS Server genutzt werden?
<ShiroNeko> koegs: nein, die settings sollen nicht gepusht werden und über die client konfig gesteuert werden
<ShiroNeko> und geprüft hatte ich über nmcli device show tun0 
<ShiroNeko> IP4.DNS ist hier aber schlicht nicht vorhanden
<tomreyn> ShiroNeko: ist denn die openvpn-authentifizierung erfolgreich, kannst du den gateway pingen, wie sieht die route aus?
<tomreyn> die openvpn-anbindung für network-manager nutzt das standard openvpn-binary um die verbindung aufzubauen, also erzeigt es auch ne konfigurationsdatei dafür. ich weiß nicht wo es die hinlegt (könnte auch sein dass die on the fly generiert wird), aber die openvpn-konfiguration hat die möglkichkeit anzugeben wie detailliert das logging sein soll. wenn du das hochdrehen kannst solltest du rausfinden können was da schief läuft.
<ShiroNeko> tomreyn: ja, openvpn an sich funktioniert tallelos, nur die dns-server werden nicht gesetzt
<tomreyn> joa dann schau am besten mal die logs durch
<ShiroNeko> hier mal die config die der nm generiert https://pastebin.com/RXPwbgxf
<le_bot> Title: /usr/sbin/openvpn --remote 1.2.3.4 443 tcp-client --remote 2.3.4.5 443 t - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ShiroNeko> auch hier vermisse ich die dns-setting
<nooby_> hallo, würde mich über kurze Hilfe beim Aufsetzen meines Dual-Boot Systems riesig freuen. Habe 1.) Windows 10 auf der ersten hälfte der Festplatte installiert. Dann Ubuntu 16.04.2 auf der zweiten Hälfte, mit Partitionierung nach wiki. Wenn ich jetzt starte, wird direkt windows geladen? Ist nun eine Grub Reperatur via Live-USB-System das Richtige? Und wenn ja, in welche Partition?
<nooby_> fdisk -l zeigt mir folgende an: 1.) /dev/sda1 (Windows Recovery) 2.) /dev/sda2 (EFI System) 3.) dev/sda3 (Microsoft reserved) 4.) /dev/sda4 (Microsoft Basic data). Anschließend dann die von mir erstellten Partitionen für Ubuntu
<nooby_> oh. und ich hab noch dev/sdb1 (Typ:Leer) und /dev/sdb2 (Typ:EFI)
<nooby_> verschiebe mein Problem mal ins Forum...
<empedokles78> Wie kann man eigentlich diese ganzen Farsi-Hindi-etc. Fonts, die mit Libre Office installiert werden deinstallieren?
<mrtung> Hi @ all. Ist jemand da der Ahnung von PHP+MySQL hat?
<mrkramps> nö
<mrkramps> frag vielleicht mal in deren IRC channeln
<mrtung> da sind 6 Leute online und für #php muss ich registriert sein (;
<mrkramps> und wir machen hier support für eine linux distribution
<mrtung> das ist mir durchaus bewusst! Nichtsdestotrotz haben manchmal auch Leute von PHP Ahnung, die "nur" Linux Distros "supporten" (;
<mrkramps> das ist hier aber nicht thema
<mrkramps> frag sonst mal in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<mrtung> in Ordnung - vielen Dank
#ubuntu-de 2017-06-17
<empedokles78> In meinem font manager erscheint eine schriftart stmary10, ich wollte diese löschen, aber im löschdialog wird sie nicht angezeigt.
<empedokles78> Ebenso wasy10. Sind die von Libre Office?
<jokrebel> warum man jetzt ein Schriftart löschen will (und nicht einfach halt nicht benutzen) erschließt sich mir jetzt nicht ganz
<empedokles78> jokrebel, zu viele schriftarten müssen in einem grafikprogramm oder libre office durchgetestet werden -> extremer zeitverlust.
<empedokles78> und eine schriftart, die nichts dartstellt, ist irgendwie auch sehr sinnfrei.
<jokrebel> ist halt für bestimmte Symbole zuständig. "Nichts" sieht anders aus. Und "extremer Zeitverlust"? Wann? Wo? Wie? Welcher Steinzeitrechner? Ich bin selbst mit alter schmalbrüstiger Hardware unterwegs und hab diese Schriftarten drin. Woran machst Du fest, dass durch die Entfernung von 2 Schriften Dein System plötzlich nen "turboeffekt" haben wird?
<empedokles78> jokrebel, zeitverlust für mich im design programm, nicht rechnerisch.
<empedokles78> (das design programm zeigt dann nur boxen an, was nervt.
<jokrebel> muss man deshalb systemweit deinstallieren? Sag halt Deinem "Designprogramm" es soll diese Schriften ignorieren/nicht benutzen
<empedokles78> naja, im libre office nerven sie auch (sind wohl farsi schriften, etc.) Was bringen die mir?
<jokrebel> wasy10 ist wohl im Paket fonts-lyx. Ohne Gewähr, dass dann auch was esentielles kaputt geht könnte man dieses Paket mit synaptic oder apt entfernen
<empedokles78> okay, dann lieber nicht.
<nagetier> empedokles78: Wenn ich hier auf dem System mit 'dpkg -l | grep font' suche, bekomme ich auch sehr viele Ausgaben die mit "(dependency package)" gekennzeichnet sind. Die wird man einzeln nicht deinstalliert bekommen.
<nagetier> empedokles78: Du kannst versuchen diese zu entfernen, achte bei der Ausgabe dann genau darauf was ggf. mit entfernt werden würde.. das eine oder andere Font wird man wohl entfernen können, aber sehr wahrscheinlich nicht alle unnötigen
<jokrebel> für was ist die "GNOME Shell-Integration" von Chromium vorhanden und plötzlich automatisch installiert. Lässt sich weder deaktivieren noch in den Erweiterungen entfernen. Ist, wo die anderen das Mülleimersymbol zum "aus Chromium entfernen" mit "durch Unternehmensrichtlinie installiert" gekennzeichnet. WTF
<jokrebel> http://storage5.static.itmages.com/i/17/0617/h_1497714084_8960669_a233d554a0.jpeg
<jokrebel> Wenn man es aber aufruft kommt eine Fehlermeldung http://storage1.static.itmages.com/i/17/0617/h_1497714170_9489926_dd8f0f812c.jpeg
<jokrebel> chrome-gnome-shell ist aber installiert
<tomreyn> jokrebel: https://askubuntu.com/questions/897486/cant-uninstall-gnome-shell-integration-extension-after-uninstalling-gnome/897498#answers
<le_bot> Title: google chrome - Can't uninstall "GNOME Shell integration" extension after uninstalling GNOME - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> ja "sudo apt remove chrome-gnome-shell" hatte ich auch schon gefunden. Nur - wer/was hatte mir das installiert und ist es tatsächlich unnötig?
<jokrebel> nun gut. Ist deinstalliert. Mal sehn was nun nicht mehr geht. Danke tomreyn 
<tomreyn> bitte. wie das paket installiert wurde kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber du könntest mal in /var/log/apt/* schauen
<jokrebel> ach egal
<StevieW> Hi Leute. Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen? Nach dem booten komm ich nicht ins Internet. Ich muss jedes Mal manuell in die resolv.conf "nameserver 8.8.8.8" eintragen, dann geht das. Standardmäßig steht da immer "nameserver 127.0.0.1" drin.
<StevieW> wie kann ich etwas permanent in die resolv.conf schreiben?
<Frickelpit> trag den Nameserver in deiner Netzwerkverwaltung (meistens NetworkManager unter ubuntu) ein.
<jokrebel> warum will man händisch an der resolv.conf pfuschen? Bei einem richtig konfiguriertem Ubuntu braucht es das nicht. Da macht das der Networkmanager zusammen mit dem DHCP des Routers
<jokrebel> Und wenn man unbedingt nen eigenen DNS eintragen will kann man das ja im BM
<jokrebel> NM
<StevieW> ok, danke schön. ich probiers
<StevieW> unter "zusätzliche DNS-Server" eintragen? mit einem Komma zwischen den IP's trennen?
<jokrebel> ja - sieht man auch, wenn man das Mouseover Popup liest ;-)
<jokrebel> aber wie gesagt sollte das eigentlich auch der DHCP des Routers können ohne, dass man da manuell was setzen muss
<jokrebel> ...natürlich vorausgesetzt man hat den NM auf "automatisch(DHCP)" stehen
<StevieW> jo das steht bereits drin
<jokrebel> Und Du hängst an einem Router? Vielleicht hat sich dort nur einfach der DHCP-Server "verschkuckt". Ich muss meine Fritzbox auch manchmal neu starten weil sie nur noch IPs aber keine DNS mehr verteilt
<StevieW> ok, ist ein versuch wert. danke
#ubuntu-de 2017-06-18
<jokrebel> och menno. Der Würgaround für byobu klappt auch nicht zuverlässig
<jokrebel> so ein Mist https://bugs.launchpad.net/byobu/+bug/1604750
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1604750 “Byobu not clearing update numbers after updates” : Bugs : byobu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> und die Priorität ist natürlich nur low und keinen Entwickler scheint es zu interessieren (bzw. kann es angeblich nicht reproduzieren)
<jokrebel> probiere jetzt mal das PPA
<easy> Hallo, ich möchte Chinesisch schreiben und die lateinischen Zeichen mit Ton drüber anzeigen lassen im Libre Office. in MS Word geht das. Wie kann ich das machen? Ich habe bereits  Fcitx and ibus installiert
<jokrebel> easy: Möglicherweise wär das in #libreoffice(-de) besser platziert
#ubuntu-de 2018-06-11
<Loetmichel> ausserdem: scheisse wenn man kaaalt baden muss... danke an die frau und die nachbarn... (Boiler im haus hat nur 120 liter, 2 mal baden oder duschen und der is leer)
<_moep_> Loetmichel: mimimi xD
<Loetmichel> ups
<Loetmichel> falscher channel
<Erzi2> Hallo. Kann mir jemand mit dem nvidia Treiber helfen?
<Erzi2> Ich habe Abhängigkeitsprobleme die ich nicht gelöst bekomme. Deinstallieren der Pakete mit apt purge nvidia-* geht leider auch nicht
<k1l_> welches system ist das genau?
<Erzi2> Kubunt 18.04
<Erzi2> lts
<Erzi2> hab es von 17.10 auf 18.04 lts gebracht
<Erzi2> seitdem nur noch konsole
<Erzi2> wollte dann nvidia neu installieren aber es funktioniert nicht
<k1l_> geht der desktop?
<Erzi2> nein
<Erzi2> habe startx versucht aber xserver startet nicht
<k1l_> startx macht man auch seit 20 jahren nicht mehr
<Erzi2> tut mir leid,
<Erzi2> xinit ?
<Erzi2> geht aber alles nicht
<Erzi2> Er bleibt ja hängen beim booten und schickt mich auf die Konsole
<k1l_> man startet den dm (displaymanager). bei kde müsste das sddm sein
<k1l_> wo bleibt er hängen? geht ein alter kernel?
<Erzi2> lightdm
<Erzi2> kurz vor dem desktop 
<Erzi2> springt dann auf die konsole und ich kann mich einloggen
<k1l_> lightdm nutzt kubuntu nicht
<k1l_> seit 15.04 ist das sddm
<k1l_> davor war es kdm.
<k1l_> hast du netz auf der konsole?
<k1l_> geht da "sudo apt update"?
<Erzi2> Ich habe dpkg --configure - a versucht 
<Erzi2> ja habe netz
<k1l_> dann mach mal "sudo apt update"
<Erzi2> feher treten bei 6 paketen auf
<k1l_> und dann "sudo apt full-upgrade | nc termbin.com 9999" und dann die url, die das ausspuckt hier zeigen
<Erzi2> müssen da die ausführungszeichen hinten ran?
<Erzi2> nee, ok
<k1l_> nein, die zeigen dir nur wo der command anfängt und aufhört
<Erzi2> reicht dir das letzte?
<Erzi2> 0eyp
<Erzi2> also nach dem slash steht das 0eyp
<Erzi2> alle pakete sind aktuell
<Erzi2> 5 Quellen
<Erzi2> Dürftest du aber gerade selbst sehen
<Erzi2> http://termbin.com/0eyp
<k1l_> "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Erzi2> http://termbin.com/i3y2
<k1l_> ok, du hast da das graphic drivers PPA aktiviert. ging es vorher ohne das PPA?
<k1l_> probiere es doch erst mal mit ppa-purge und dem normalen treiber
<Erzi2> nein, leider auch nicht
<Erzi2> darum habe ich das versucht
<k1l_> "sudo apt install -f " geht nicht?
<Erzi2> Habs schon mit f versucht
<Erzi2> muss leider dringend los erstmal 
<Erzi2> ich komme sicher wieder weil ich das problem ja noch irgendwie lösen muss
<Erzi2> danke erstmal
<Erzi2> k1l_, hast du die nachricht bekommen?
<k1l_> Erzi2: frag einfach dann noch mal hier oder im forum auf ubuntuusers.de  
<Erzi2> ok
<Erzi2> bis später
<NTQ> Wieso findet mein do-release-upgrade eigentlich kein neues release? Ich würde gerne von 16.04 auf 18.04 upgraden.
<_moep_> afaik geht das erst wenn 18.04.1 raus ist
<_moep_> hm wobei, ich hab das neulich auch gemacht…
<k1l_> jo
<dadrc> man kann es erzwingen, aber vorgesehen ist es erst ab 18.04.1
<NTQ> Achso. So nach dem Motto: Lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen und die ersten Bugfixes abwarten? :-D
<k1l_> quasi. bei LTS ist der fokus eh auf stabilität. und nicht auch neu neu neu neu neu
<Erzi2> Hallo
<Erzi2> Noch jemand wach? Suche noch nach einer Lösung für mein Nvidia Problem. Lande beim Booten von 18.04 LTS auf der Konsole und kann meinen Grafikkartentreiber nicht konfigurieren aber auch nicht deinstallieren
<Erzi2> Hatte vorher 17.10 drauf und nach update ging leider nichts mehr. Kein Xserver
#ubuntu-de 2018-06-12
<Erzi2> Guten Morgen
<Erzi2> Wie kann ich die nvidia treiber deinstallieren?
<user03> Erzi2, hilft dir das vielleicht? https://askubuntu.com/questions/530574/how-to-restore-default-graphic-driver-configuration
<le_bot> Title: unity - how to restore default graphic driver configuration - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Erzi2> sorry, hab vergessen das es um 18.04 lts geht
<Erzi2> Ich krieg den Treiber nicht deinstalliert
<Erzi2> Wegen Abhängigkeiten. "apt purge nvidia-*" weigert sich die pakete zu entfernen
<Erzi2> http://termbin.com/coq3
<LupusE> Erzi2: die loesund steht doch in de rmeldung.
<LupusE> entweder du nutzt den --fix-broken schalter oder du erfüllst erst die abhängigkeiten.
<LupusE> (also installierst was dem paket fehlt)
<Erzi2> fix broken geht ja leider nicht
<Erzi2> lläuft imer wieder auf einen Fehler in zusammenhang mit diesen paketen hinaus
<Erzi2> würde gern die Abhängigkeiten erfüllen aber weiß leider nicht wie. Nervig ist das ich vorher 17.10 hatte und jetzt nach dem Upgrade auf 18.04 krieg ich das System nicht mehr richitg zum laufen
<LupusE> ... oder du erfüllst erst die abhängigkeiten.
<LupusE> das heisst du schaust wie das paket heisst und installierst es.
<LupusE> und wenn das alles nicht hilft, weil der properitäre installer sich verschluckt hat beim systemupgrade, dann bleibt dir immernoch der weg über dpkg ... mit der gefahr, dass leichen im apt-get haengen bleiben.
<LupusE> was bedeutet, dass du beim nachinstallierne uaf fehler treffen könntest, die du auch wieder manuell auflösen musst.
<Erzi2> LupusE, wie welches paket heißt? 
<LupusE> umd das 100% sauber zu lösen kannst du nur den alten installer herunterladen, entpacken (mit ar), das steierscript analysieren und die Pakete entfernen.
<LupusE> Erzi2: du hast iene fehlermeldung gepostet. in der fehlermeldung steht welche spaket er möchte aber es nicht findet.
<LupusE> da der computer ein kleinkind ist, ist er nicht in der lage es selbst zu findne und zu installieren. das ist deine aufgab eals erziehungsberechtigter.
<LupusE> wenn es sich um ein ubuntu paket handeln würde, dnan könnte packages.ubuntu.com helfen ... bei properitären paketen -> frage den paketbetreuer.
<Erzi2> ich würde es ja gern deinstallieren und dann neu installieren
<Erzi2> aber dpkg scheint das nicht zuzulassen
<LupusE> und in wie weit wiederspricht das dem was ich geschrieben habe?
<Erzi2> http://termbin.com/xsuw
<LupusE> nochmal, ganz langsam ....
<Erzi2> wenn ich das ifr1 installieren will dann meckert er das gl paket an
<Erzi2> umgedreht genauso
<LupusE> es gibt pakete. diese pakete werden von maintainern gebaut. und darin enthaltne sind die anhaengigkeiten. wenn ein paket installiert wird, werden die abhängigkeiten (nach möglichkiet) aufgelöst, so dass alles auf dme systme past.
<Erzi2> Ich weiß leider nicht wie ich das lösen kann. Hatte so ein Problem noch nie
<LupusE> aber auch beim deinstallieren möchte jeder maintainer, dass sein paket sauber deinstalliert. leider wird dabei nicht geprüft 'ah, gibt es nicht, dann überspring eich dne schritt', sondenr 'oh, da ist ien fehler. bitte erst lösen, dann kann ich wieder automatisch arbeiten.
<LupusE> der grosse vorteil: er sagt dir GENAU welches paket ihm fehlt. und das musst du ihm geben, damit der (de)installer arbeiten kann.
<LupusE> ihm geben bedeutet in diesem fall: zuerst installieren.
<Erzi2> kannst du mir sagen welches Paket ich jetzt installieren muss?
<LupusE> vielleicht verstehst du nun, warum bei jedem systemupgrade dort steht 'bitte fremdquellen deaktivieren' ... weil dnan genau diese situation auftreten kann.
<Erzi2> die waren doch aus
<LupusE> das kann ich nicht, nein. aber du kannst diene fehlermeldung lesen, dort steht das paket genannt.
<Erzi2> hat der installer doch automatisch gemacht und das angezeigt
<LupusE> ja, aber die pakete waren dennoch installiert.
<Erzi2> die pakete die da stehen habe ich doch schon versucht zu installieren aber das geht nicht.
<Erzi2> die 2 pakete die gegenseitig vonaneinander abhängen lassen sich nicht installieren
<Erzi2> das eine meckert das andere an
<Erzi2> Wie kann ich das lösen?
<LupusE> mit dem gleichen weg? 
<LupusE> du musst alle abhaengigkeiten auflösen. das kann dir keiner sagen welche pakete alle notwendig seind, weil keiner dien system kennt. aber dein system sat es dir. schritt für schritt.
<Erzi2> Ich könnte heulen. Der meckert doch 2 Pakete an. Und ich kann keins der beiden installieren weil der schreibt paket 1 hängt von paket 2 ab
<Erzi2> und wenn ich paket 2 erst installieren will meckert er das es von paket 1 abhängt.
<LupusE> sei doch froh, dass er dir die pakete nennt. stell dir vor die muesstest du selbst herausfindne anhand der dateinamen ...
<Erzi2> Was meinst du mit dem Weg? Welchen würdest du denn gehen? apt install paket 1 geht leider nicht
<Erzi2> Auch -f bringt fehler
<Erzi2> dpkg divert 
<LupusE> nochmal: dein system sagt dir nicht 'geh tnicht', sondenr dein system sagt dir 'ich kann nicht installieren weil xyz in version 123 fehlt'.
<LupusE> da dein system es nicht selbst auflösen kann, musst du das genannt epaket in der genannten version installieren.
<Erzi2> Würde ich gern, weiß nur leider nicht wie.
<LupusE> im schlimmsten fall musst du in den apt.sources nochmal die Zeilen der vorigen version eintragen/aktivieren, damit er sie selbst findne kann.
<Erzi2> Und auch nicht genau welches das genau sein muss
<LupusE> das steht in der fehlermeldung.
<Erzi2> die ich dir gezeigt habe?
<Erzi2> libnvidia-gl-390:i386
<Erzi2> das?
<LupusE> die die dir dien system gibt. ich shcaue mir doch diene fehlermeldungne nicht an. was habe ich davon?
<LupusE> das sieht doch nach einem paketnamen aus.
<Erzi2> habe ich doch schon versucht
<LupusE> Tipp: geh raus. schnapp ein bisschen frisch eluft. spiel ne runde playstation ... mache irgendwas anderes. das problem ist wirklich nicht schwierig, aber du shceinst dir dabei gerade selbst im weg zu stehen.
<Erzi2> Danke für diesen weisen rat
<LupusE> in 20-30 minuten einfach von vorne. ruhig die meldung ansehen, und dann die abhaengigkeiten auflösen.
<Erzi2> ich habe dir auch schon mehrmals geschrieben das ich versucht habe die pakete zu installieren die er gern will aber es nicht geht
<LupusE> ja, es ist fleissarbeit, ja es sind cryprische namen ... aber es besteht absolut kein rund warum es eine unlösbare aufabe ist.
<Erzi2> Dpkg divert Fehler Keine Übereinstimmung mit Paket beim Entfernen von >>> Umleitung von /usr.......
<LupusE> ist wette mit dir, dass an keiner stelle steht 'geht nicht'. ich wette an jeder stelle steht welches paket du als nächstes benötigst.
<Erzi2> fix-broken macht das
<LupusE> erst wenn du mir eine recursion zeigst, weiche ich von meinem standpunkt ab und lese weitere fehlermeldungen.
<Erzi2> Diese Wette hilft mir doch auch nicht weiter
<Erzi2> Ich sagte ja auch nicht das es unlösbar ist. Ich brauch dazu aber Hilfe. 
<LupusE> Dafuer habe ich jetzt durch die Ablenkung mein Problem geloest. vielen dank dafuer :)
<Erzi2> Dann kannst du mir ja vielleicht jetzt helfen
<Erzi2> kann man ubuntu auch "drüber" installlieren? also das er die installierte Version erkennt und dabei repariert
<Erzi2> also ohne formatieren
<deem> Klar
<deem> Gibt ne Option dafür im Installer
<Erzi2> deem
<Erzi2>  wie komm ich dahin?
<Erzi2> Gibts den auch bei kubuntu?
<philipp__> Funfood: 
<Funfood> ?
<deem> Erzi2: Bitte kein ungefragten Queries
<deem> Erzi2: Zu Kubuntu kann ich dir nichts sagen, weil ich das nicht nutze, aber ich würde stark vermuten, dass die Installer der Distribution sich nicht großartig durch das Branding unterscheiden
<Erzi2> das laptop macht mich auch noch wahnsinnig
<Erzi2> deem, ich habe leider nichts gefunden. Der Installer von kubuntu will die Festplatte löschen
<Erzi2> formatieren
<leszek> Erzi2: dann mach doch eine manuelle partitionierung
<Frickelpit> Es gibt keine Reparatur in dem Sinne bei Ubuntu. Wenn du installierst, wird das alte System weggebügelt mit dem neuen.
<Erzi2> Was meinst du damit? Dann will er die doch auch neu partitionieren und formatieren danach
<Frickelpit> Einzig dein /home kannst du, bei manueller Partitionierung, wieder mitnehmen
<Erzi2> Frickelpit, damit hätte ich kein Problem wenn er mein Home nicht löscht
<Erzi2> genau das würde mir quasi reichen
<Frickelpit> Erzi2: Dann siehe leszek. Manuelle Partitionierung auswählen, dein /home als /home einbinden und nicht formatieren lassen
<Erzi2> das er mein home übernimmt, wegen der Dokumente usw
<Frickelpit> klappt aber nur, wenn /home auf einer eigenen Partition bereits liegt
<Erzi2> Was muss ich da genau machen? Also will die komplette HDD verwenden und home weiter nutzen
<Erzi2> leider nicht. abe nur eine partition und da liegt AUCH home drauf
<leszek> Erzi2: /home muss als separate Partition vorliegen. In der manuellen partitionierung wählst du die partition aus, gehst in die eigenschaften und wählst dort nicht formatieren aus und als einbindeort /home
<Frickelpit> Dann solltest du (eh) vorher ein Backup machen
<Erzi2> Ich kann per kubuntu live den rechner starten
<leszek> Erzi2: wenn /home auf einer partition mit / liegt, dann sichere /home auf einen externen datenträger z.B.
<leszek> Backup machen generell macht sinn bei solchen Aktionen
<Erzi2> auch eine Platte anschliessen
<leszek> Du kann per USB eine Platte zur Sicherung anschließen ja
<Erzi2> Aber ich kann nicht auf die dateien vom alten Home zugreifen, manche haben SChlößer dran
<leszek> Hast du die Daten dort verschlüsselt?
<Erzi2> nein
<Erzi2> eigentich nicht
<Frickelpit> Erzi2: Das liegt daran, dass der User im Live-System nicht der User ist in deiner Installation.
<leszek> Dann fehlt dem Live Nutzer vielleicht nur das Recht darauf zuzugreifen. Du kannst mit sudo rsync dann arbeiten im terminal
<Frickelpit> Du kannst die Berechtigung auf der internen Platte dahingehend anpassen
<Erzi2> richtig Frickelpit 
<Frickelpit> leszek: Ich würd eher mit chmod arbeiten, als mit sudo. Nicht das er dann beim Zurückspielen wieder vor den gleichen Problemen steht. :)
<leszek> chmod braucht er auch sudo für
<Frickelpit> klar
<leszek> sudo rsync -av <source> <target> kopiert alles und lässt die rechte wie sie sind
<Erzi2> ok
<Erzi2> muss ich erstma die zielplatte neu machen
<Erzi2> brauch ja ext drauf
<Erzi2> wegen der dateireichte
<Erzi2> rechte
<leszek> Ja es macht Sinn ein Linux Dateisystem zu haben auf der Zielplatte
<Erzi2> welches programm hab ich zum partitionieren im live system?
<Frickelpit> Alle, die du haben willst
<Frickelpit> du kannst da auch Pakete installieren
<leszek> Ich denke gparted sollte zur verfügung stehen
<Erzi2> nein
<Erzi2> leider nicht
<Frickelpit> Bei Kubuntu könnte es auch der Partitionsmanager sein
<Frickelpit> glaub so heißt das Teil
<Frickelpit> ansonsten, gparted installieren
<Erzi2> ja
<Erzi2> danke
<Erzi2> jetzt muss ich noch das filesystem anlegen
<Erzi2> wie lang darf das dauern?
<Erzi2> usb platte 1tb
<Erzi2> ok, schon durch
<Erzi2> leszek, wie finde ich jetzt die source heraus?
<Erzi2> habs gefunden
<Erzi2> ist gar nicht so einfach durch das automatische einbinden
<Erzi2> alles cryptische pfade
<Erzi2> wieviel braucht man gewöhnlich für den Rest (außer home) Also für das System. Wieviel Minimum wieviel braucht man maximal. Desktop
<Erzi2> sind 50 gb genug oder stoße ich da schnell an die Grenzen?
<leszek> das kommt immer darauf an 
<leszek> wieviel programme du installiert hast usw. 12 GB sind denke ich so minimum
<leszek> wo es noch sinn macht für das system ohne home
<Erzi2> ok das würde ich nicht unterschreiten
<Erzi2> mit 50
<Erzi2> hab jetzt nicht übermäßig viel installiert
<Erzi2> na ja jetzt muss erstmal das home kopiert werden
<Erzi2> Dann kann ich einfach neu installieren und mein Home zurück kopieren?
<Erzi2> Und dann auch wieder auf die daten zugreifen
<Erzi2> Wenn ich im neuen system gleichen Nutzer anlege und gleiches Passwort dann kann ich auf die dateien zugreifen? Auch schon auf der sicherungsplatte
<Erzi2> na ja, muss erstmal los danke für die tipps
<koelner> Hallo. Ich habe ein Problem mit V4L2. Die Videokarte, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HgBVk3JySj/, wird zwar erkannt aber nicht richtig konfiguriert. Mit kaffeine oder vlc funktioniert die Karte ohne Probleme. Allerdings findet skypeforlinux danach meine Webcam nicht mehr. Mein System ist "Kernel: 4.15.0-22-generic x86_64 bits: 64 Desktop: KDE Plasma 5.12.5 Distro: Ubuntu 18.04 LTS". Unter 16.04 trat dieses Problem 
<koelner> nicht auf. Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben?
<user03> https://www.amnesty.org/en/press-releases/2016/10/snapchat-skype-among-apps-not-protecting-users-privacy/
<le_bot> Title: Snapchat, Skype among apps not protecting users' privacy | Amnesty International (at www.amnesty.org)
<koelner> Mangels Sprachkenntnis hilft mir das nicht weiter. :-(
<LetoThe2nd> user03: ich nehme mal an, dass du das nur aus *VERSEHEN* in diesen channel gepostet hast.
<_moep_> koelner: firmware mal installieren?
<koelner> _moep_: Ich steh im Moment auf dem Schlauch.
<koelner> _moep_:  Das ist schon ein ältere Stick, der unter 16.04 'out of the box'
<koelner> funktioniert hat.
<NTQ> Ich habe gerade eine neue WD USB3.0 Platte an meinen Rechner angeschlossen um ein Backup zu machen. Obwohl dmesg sagt "new SuperSpeed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd", sind die Transferraten unter aller Sau, ca. 22 MB/s
<NTQ> Was läuft da schief? Wieso läuft das nicht mit über 100MB/s?
<NTQ> Sie ist mit ext4 formatiert
<ppq> NTQ, durch spannungseinbrüche (zu hoher strom) kann es sein, dass sie zeitweise kurz aussetzt und so die durchschnittliche datenrate runtergeht. hast es mal an einem anderen port (rückseite des PCs statt vorne, oder powered hub) probiert?
<NTQ> Sie hat eine eigene Stromversorgung
<NTQ> ppq
<ppq> achso, kk
<NTQ> Ist so ein 6TB-Teil
<ppq> dann weiß ich auch nicht. anderen port probieren ist aber trotzdem sinnvoll
<jokrebel> welches Dateisystem wird auf diese ext4 Platte gesichert?
<ppq> stimmt, bei vielen kleinen dateien ist die datenrate eh nicht besonders... 
<NTQ> Von ext4 zu ext4 mit rsync -avzPs
<NTQ> Das meiste sind aber größere Videos
<NTQ> Ich habe den USB3-Port auch schon gewechselt
<NTQ> Von Backpanel zu Frontpanel. Sollten also auch verschiedene Controller sein
<nicole> Hallo ihr Lieben! ich könnte mal eure Hilfe gebrauchen und zwar habe ich mir mit qemu ein Debian startklar gemacht und möchte jetzt das diese Maschine von meinem Router eine IP bezieht und ich sie dann auch zugänglich habe um z.B. an den SSH Server zu verbinden.
<Frickelpit> nicole: SSH-Server läuft in der VM?
<nicole> Genau, nur kann ich von meinem Host System nicht einfach auf die IP der VM zugreifen
<Frickelpit> Warum nicht?
<nicole> bei vmware sofern ich mich recht entsinne kann ich das virtuelle System einfach direkt ins physisch vorhandene Netz durchschleifen
<nicole> damit die virtuelle Maschine im Netzwerk wie ein 'echter' Computer neben dem Rest der Geräte läuft
<Frickelpit> Das geht auch, du brauchst nur ein bridged Interface. Allerdings sollte der Zugriff vom Host in den Gast so schon klappen
<nicole> Ja das is ja die Frage, ich bin mir nicht sicher ob qemu das unterbindet 
<Frickelpit> Wie sieht denn die Ausgabe von ip a bei dir aus?
<Frickelpit> !nopaste
<Frickelpit> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<nicole> sprichst du jetzt von der VM oder vom Host System?
<Frickelpit> Host
<nicole> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tPBydf9bvG/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<grobi> nicole kann sein das du unter debian erst einen netzwerkmanager installiern musst und ggfls. treiber ambesten mal #debian.de fragen oder vielleicht hier :https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch05.de.html
<le_bot> Title: Kapitel 5. Netzwerkkonfiguration (at www.debian.org)
<nicole> im virtuellen System? 
<Frickelpit> nicole: Wie hast du die VM erstellt?
<grobi> https://wiki.debianforum.de/WLAN_Einrichten könnte auch helfen ja im debian system 
<le_bot> Title: WLAN Einrichten – DebianforumWiki (at wiki.debianforum.de)
<nicole> mit qemu, erst das Laufwerk bzw. den Container erstellt, dann mit Parametern gestartet wieviel RAM und das er die Netinst als CD einlegen soll, dann den Netinst durchlaufen lassen, beendet, herunter gefahren, virtuell die CD ausgelegt
<nicole> dann updates mit apt-get gemacht, das klappt auch alles soweit
<grobi> je nach desktop umgebung und karte brauchst du unterschiedliche Dinge
<nicole> nur möchte ich jetzt wie gesagt auf die vm ja Zugriff haben damit sie meinetwegen IP 10.0.0.8 bekommt
<Frickelpit> nicole: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/QEMU/#Netzwerk
<le_bot> Title: QEMU › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nicole> genau an dem Punkt
 * Frickelpit bevorzugt ja qemu-kvm mit virt-manager
<nicole> sprechen wir da von den Einstellungen am Host?
<Frickelpit> Ja, der Host braucht ein bridged Interface, damit du den Gast da auch anbinden kannst.
<nicole> Problem ist, ich habe keine gui wo die VM später laufen soll oder interessiert es den "virt-manager" nicht?
<Frickelpit> der virt-manager kann sich auch per SSH verbinden
<Frickelpit> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/virt-manager/
<le_bot> Title: virt-manager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nicole> Gut dann werde ich wohl mal etwas tüfteln
<Frickelpit> Viel Erfolg
<nicole> Muss ich wohl noch einige Nächte drüber schlafen, in dieser konstellation geht da nix
<Frickelpit> Wie sieht denn deine jetzige Konstellation aus?
<nicole> Jetzt habe ich erst einmal alles auf 0 gesetzt damit es keine Brücken und ähnlich mehr gibt, nun kann ich auch wieder ins Internet mit der VM
<nicole> dieses "br0" also also mein virtueller Adapter den es auf dem host gibt und die vm als Schnittstelle drauf zugreift? habe ich Richtig verstanden? 
<Frickelpit> br0 ist deine bridge, genau
<Frickelpit> die kannst du dann in der vm auch als interface angeben
<Frickelpit> also in der config der vm, nicht in der vm selber
<nicole> Richtig, das mir schon klar damit starte ich dann die VM 
#ubuntu-de 2018-06-13
<NTQ> Ich glaube ich weiß jetzt wieso meine USB3-Platte so lahm ist. Meine CPU ist einfach zu schwach dafür Daten von einem RAID6 zusammenzubasteln und dann über USB3 zu schicken. Load Average ist allein durch das Kopieren schon bei 2 oder mehr. Und das ist halt auch nur Celeron mit zwei Kernen. xD
<NTQ> Vielleicht sollte ich mal zumindest auf i3 aufrüsten
<NTQ> Der Celeron kann ja nicht mal AVX oder AES
<apollo13> gibt es einen installer für 18.04 der LVM einrichten kann (manuell) und kein server installer ist?
<Frickelpit> apollo13: sollte der normale das nicht können, wenn man die partitionierung selber vornimmt?
<koegs> wäre mir neu, wenn nicht
<apollo13> Frickelpit: ich habe nix gefunden
<apollo13> Frickelpit: er kann es als "guided" auswahl, aber nit manuell
<apollo13> und https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads sagt unter "Alternative Ubuntu Server installer"
<le_bot> Title: Alternative downloads | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<apollo13> If you require advanced networking and storage features such as; LVM, RAID, multipath, vlans, bonds, or re-using existing partitions, you will want to continue to use the alternate installer.
<apollo13> der hat wieder die gute alte curses oberfläche
<deem> apollo13: der grafische Installer für 18.04 kann definitiv LVM. Ich hab mein System damit installiert und ich hab ein LVM
<apollo13> deem: manuell lvm eingerichtet oder unter guided einfach LVM gewählt
<deem> Das kann ich dir leider nicht mehr sagen. Vermutlich "guided"
<apollo13> ja der teil geht…
<deem> apollo13: Lass dir das LVM doch erstellen und verkleiner die Partitionen danach?
<apollo13> ne, ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob ich zu blöd bin
<apollo13> der server installer tut was er soll
<apollo13> (halbwegs)
<Rolfi> Hallo! frage eines Seniors zu Ubuntu 16.04 LTS: Dateien->Rechtsklick auf Dateisymbol->öffnen mit ...fehlt pdf-shuffler, obwohl installiert
<Rolfi> und per Aufruf über Programm funktioniert
<sdx23> Rolfi: klicke unter "öffnen mit..." auf "andere Anwendung/Programm", in dem Fenster dann "alle anzeigen" und dort aus der Liste auswählen. Danach steht es direkt in "öffnen mit".
<Rolfi> Genau, und da kann ich es nicht finden.
<Rolfi> Installiert über Ubuntu Software. Muß ich da noch etwas verlinken?
<sdx23> Rolfi: ah, die .desktop Datei von pdfshuffler ist defekt. Um das zu reparieren der Anleitung hier (ab "Therefore") folgen  https://askubuntu.com/questions/652019/how-do-i-get-pdf-shuffler-onto-the-open-with-menu
<le_bot> Title: How do I get PDF-Shuffler onto the Open With menu? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Rolfi> sdx23: Danke für den Hinweis! Wie Schritt 4 beenden? Da wird nach einer Datei gefragt.
<sdx23> Rolfi: statt nano kannst du auch gedit verwenden. Im wesentlichen musst du das " %f" zu der Zeile hinzufügen.
<Rolfi> sdx23: hat geklappt! Super! Danke!
<Rolfi> Andere Frage: Mit welchem Programm kann man aus einer vielseitigen pdf-Datei genau eine Seite kopieren, um diese als Bild in writer einzufügen?
<Rolfi> Bisher habe ich umständlich in mit shuffler alle anderen Seiten gelöscht, und eine neue pdf gespeichert und diese dann eingefügt.
<Fuchs> okular kann z.B. aus einer PDF eine viereckige Auswahl als Bild kopieren
<Rolfi> Fuchs: und die Auswahl behält ihre Form?
<Fuchs> Ja
<Rolfi> prima. Danke an Fuchs und sdx23. Schönen Tag noch!
<Rolfi> sdx23 und Fuchs: Wollte nur Danke für den Hinweis auf Okular sagen. Komm prima damit zurecht. Schönen Tag noch!
<Fuchs> Prima, ebenso :) 
<nicole> Frickelpit, hey ich bin zwar noch nicht weiter gekommen aber um einiges schlauer ;)
<jokrebel> und das Problem dazu war?
<nicole> das ich eine mit qemu laufende vm nicht online bekomme
<nicole> er mag bei mir nicht die Netzwerkbrücke nehmen und wie auch immer :( 
<jokrebel> die NIC kann man nur umstellen auf bridge wenn die VM aus ist
<nicole> ja, dessen bin ich mir bewusst 
<jokrebel> und was genau klappt dann nicht und mit welchen Fehlermeldungen?
<Frickelpit> nicole: Wie startest du denn die VM in qemu?
<nicole> ich werd verrueckt ich habs hinbekommen 
<nicole> mir fällt es wie Schuppen von den Augen! :-)
<nicole> ich verwalte die qemu vms jetzt mit libvirt 
<nicole> ich hätte einfach mal einen bescheidenen "Neustart" machen sollen... 
<nicole> dann wären auch die gebrückten Geräte alle aufgetaucht... nur weil ich gerade auf irgend einer Website davon gelesen habe, sollte es mal Probleme damit geben, einfach mal zwischen den Befehlen neustarten, war ja schon eher eine Verzweiflungstat.
<jokrebel> nicole: Nun ja "have you tried to turn it off an on again" traut sich doch schon seit Jahren niemand mehr zu fragen m(
<nicole> ;)
#ubuntu-de 2018-06-14
<Rolfi> Guten Morgen! Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64bit: Habe Anki gemäß https://apps.ankiweb.net/ installiert und möchte es wieder loswerden
<le_bot> Title: Anki - powerful, intelligent flashcards (at apps.ankiweb.net)
<Rolfi> finde mit dpkg --list aber nicht den Namen des Pakets
<Rolfi> sudo apt-get purge anki findet es nicht
<Frickelpit> Wie hast du es installiert?
<Rolfi> genau wie in der Anleitung oben
<Frickelpit> mit 'sudo make instrall'?
<Frickelpit> s/instrall/install/
<Rolfi> ja
<Frickelpit> Dann kennt apt das nicht, da du es an der Paketverwaltung vorbei installiert hast
<Frickelpit> Geh in das Verzeichnis rein und schau dir das Makefile an, ob es da ein uninstall gibt
<Frickelpit> Rolfi: Kleiner Tipp, es gibt ein unsinstall im Makefile
<Rolfi> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4wc3TkfY23/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> Himmelherrgott, was tipp ich denn heute für einen Mist …
<Frickelpit> Rolfi: Genau und jetzt musst du nur 1 und 1 zusammen zählen
<Rolfi> Danke!
<Frickelpit> fürs Installieren hast du sudo make install genommen, was machste fürs deinstallieren?
<Funfood> rm -r *
<Rolfi> -xdg-mime uninstall ${PREFIX}/share/anki/anki.xml
<Rolfi> keine Ahnung. Tut mir Leid. Hab genau die Anleitung bei der Installation beachtet. Dort steht:
<Rolfi> Some Linux distributions include Anki in their repositories. We've seen many users experience problems with these distributed versions, due to them being out of date or missing appropriate libraries. For this reason, the compiled package above is recommended over using the version of Anki bundled with your Linux distribution.
<Frickelpit> Rolfi: In dem Makefile stehen die Anweisungen drin inkl. der Befehle, die dann ausgeführt werden. Dort exisitiert auch ein install.
<Frickelpit> Wenn du also im Verzeichnis für die Installation ein 'sudo make install' tippst, was tippst du dann, wenn im Makefile ein uninstall steht.
<Frickelpit> Hint. Die Lösung steht auch oben im Makefile drin
<Rolfi> make: *** Keine Regel, um „uninstall“ zu erstellen.  Schluss.
<Rolfi> Ergebnis von: sudo make uninstall
<Frickelpit> Du bist im Verzeichnis, wo das Makefile liegt?
<Rolfi> Ich verstehe das alles nicht. Kann ich vielleicht die neue Version einfach lassen und die alte drüber installieren?
<Frickelpit> Rolfi: Was bei solchen Geschichten enorm hilt ist, wenn man versteht, was man da macht. Du bist vor dem sudo make install mit cd in das entpackte Verzeichnis gewechselt. Wenn du nun ein sudo make uninstall machen willst, musst du vorher auch erst in das Verzeichnis.
<Frickelpit> der Befehl make, den du mit sudo und dem Parameter install aufgerufen hast, schaut dort, wo du den Befehl absetzt, ob es eine Datei 'Makefile' gibt und ob dort ein install drin steht.
<Rolfi> Genau. Ich weiß leider nicht, was ich da getan habe. Hab mich nur genau an die Anleitung gehalten.
<Frickelpit> Dann mach es doch wieder und tausch install mit uninstall
<Rolfi> Prima. Hat etwas gemacht. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Aber blöd finde ich es doch, daß bei Anki extra steht, man soll nicht die Ubuntu-Software nehmen
<Rolfi> oder habe ich das falsch übersetzt?
<Frickelpit> Nein, ist schon richtig
<Rolfi> Auf alle Fälle danke für die Zeit und Geduld. Schönen Tag noch!
<Frickelpit> dito
<Rolfi> Hallo! Ubuntu 16.04. LTS 64 bit: Wiederherstellen über Systemsteuerung->Datensicherungen klappt, aber nicht im Dateimanager über Datei wiederherstellen.
<Rolfi> Dort wird das einlesen irgendwann beendet, ohne Dateien anzuzeigen.
<Rolfi> Kann mir bitte jemand Hinweise zur Reparatur geben? 
<NTQ> Moin moin.  Mein Kopiervorgang läuft immer noch. xD Wenn der durch ist, muss ich mal irgendwie prüfen, ob es wirklich am Load Average des Systems liegt, oder ob USB3 wirklich durchgängig zu langsam ist.
<k1l_> was heißt langsam?
<k1l_> auf ntfs?
<NTQ> k1l_: nein, alles ext4. Ich kopiere Daten vom internen RAID6 auf eine externe 6TB USB3-Platte von WD. Und es schleicht seit vorgestern mit 25 MB/s Maximum.
<NTQ> Ich mache ein Backup, weil ich das RAID erweitern will
<NTQ> Darin werkelt ein oller Celeron G1840 Dualcore, der sonst gerade gar nichts tut und der Load Average liegt bei 1,7 und rsync zeigt 100% CPU Last an.
<NTQ> USB3 wurde korrekt erkannt laut dmesg: "new SuperSpeed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd"
<NTQ> Trotzdem ist es halt lahm wie Sau.
<NTQ> Aber jetzt fehlen eh nur noch 500 GB. Vielleicht komme ich auf das Problem nochmal zurück, wenn das Erweitern des RAIDs fehlschlägt und ich nochmal alles zurück spielen muss :-D
<kirsten> hi, folgenden Problem: mein Laptop bekommt keine Verbindung zum Internet. Wenn ich das Lan Kabel anschließe, dass den Desktop PC problemlos versorrgt , wird eine Verbindung angezeigt, aber das Internet funktioniert dennoch nicht. Auch wird keine WlanVerbindung angezeigt
<kirsten> ifconfig eth0 sagt: "Gerät nicht gefunden"
<NTQ> kirsten: Zeig mal ifconfig und route -n in einem Paste. Und das WLAN lässt sich nicht verbinden oder findet er es nicht?
<NTQ> Was sagt ifconfig ohne Parameter?
<kirsten> da wird einiges ausgeschmissen
<kirsten> aber nichts zu eth0
<kirsten> eine Ethernet Hardwareadresse wird angezeigt
<NTQ> Zeig doch mal in nem Paste. Vielleicht heißt dein Netzkwerinface nicht eth0
<kirsten> ich kann leider nicht pasten, weil der Laptop nicht am netz ist! :) 
<kirsten> das ist ja das Problem
<kirsten> Die Kabelnetzwerkverbindung ist bei IPv4 aus Automatisch DHPC eingestellt
<kirsten> und bei IPv4 auf ingnorieren
<k1l_> kirsten soll mal die hardware schalter umstellen am laptop
<k1l_> NTQ: achso, mit software raid? ja das kann den cpu schon mal stark belasten. 
<NTQ> k1l_: Genau, Software war mir lieber als Hardware. Wenn das Backup fertig ist, wollte ich auch mal überprüfen, ob ich vielleicht meine PCIe-Lanes noch optimieren kann oder ob alles gut ausgelastet ist.
#ubuntu-de 2018-06-15
<Jochen_wvdT> fair
<dreamon> Moin. Wenn ich einen Usbstick mit FAT32 über Thunar einbinde, dann kann ich nicht darauf schreiben. 
<dreamon> So ist er eingehängt /dev/sdd1 on /media/dreamon/USB type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,uid=1000,gid=1000,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,showexec,utf8,flush,errors=remount-ro,uhelper=udisks2
<dreamon> fat32 hat ja eigentlich keine Benutzerrechte. 
<LupusE> die codepage sieht komisch aus. ist das deutsch? hat dien benutzer die uid 1000? warum ist das iocharset iso, wenn dann spaeter utf8 gesetzt wird?
<dreamon> uid=1000(dreamon) gid=1000(dreamon) Gruppen=1000(dreamon)
<dreamon> bezüglich iocharset bin ich überfragt. Er mountet das ja über Thunar
<dreamon> LupusE, rw sollte doch eigentlich schreibbar sein?
<tomreyn> dreamon: scheint mir ok zu sein. was geben denn "touch /media/dreamon/USB/test && rm /media/dreamon/USB/test" und "sudo touch /media/dreamon/USB/test2 && sudo rm /media/dreamon/USB/test2" aus?
<NTQ> Das ist echt komisch. Wenn ich nemo mit gdb starte, dann stürzt er einfach nicht ab. Normalerweise wäre nemo jetzt schon mindestens 6 mal abgestürzt.
<LupusE> dann nimm strace und eine nguten virenscanner.
<NTQ> LupusE: Was soll ich mit einem Virenscanner?
<dreamon> tomreyn, Keine Fehlermeldung. Das klappt. Keine Fehlermeldung!
<LupusE> kaufen. die box in das regal stellen und jedem, der dich fragt erzaehlen, dass virenscanner manchmal helfen ungewoehnliches verhaltne zu erklaeren.
<dreamon> tomreyn, Wenn ich aber mit Thunar was auf den Stick kopieren möchte geht das nicht.
<NTQ> LupusE: Ähm, genau. Danke für diesen durchaus hilfreichen Tipp... Virenscanner sind normalerweise der Grund für komisches Verhalten. Deswegen hab ich keinen.
<LupusE> NTQ: hier ist ein support channel. du hast eine situation geschildert. und ich habe dich lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass du statt gdb auch strace nutzen kannst. desweiteren ist bekannt, das malware auf einem system auch erkennen kann, wenn sie zur laufzeit analysiert wird und dnan einfach nicht aktiv wird. wenn es dir lieber ist kannst du auch haendisch die MD5 Summen der betreffenden binaries 
<LupusE> kontrollieren.
<LupusE> wie ein scan eines datentraegers mit einem handelsüblichen virenscanner komishces verhalten erzeugen soll, das leuchtet mir nicht ganz ein.
<NTQ> Ein einzelner Scan tut nichts schlimmes, aber so ein sich überall zwischenschaltender heuristischer Dank root-Zertifikat SSL-durchleuchtender Scanner eben schon. Oder wie Fefe sagt: Reinstes Schlangenöl.
<NTQ> Abgesehen davon: Sollte nicht apt schon Prüfsummen bilden beim Installieren? Es sind aber definitiv Bugs in nemo, die ich etwas ausführlicher melden wollte und jetzt passiert es nicht. Das ist sehr ungewöhnlich.
<dreamon> tomreyn, Danke habs glaube nun im Griff. habe in Thunar mit den Rechten als root was geändert glaube nun gehts.
<tomreyn> dreamon: der erste befehlö lief ja als normaler user, nicht als root, es sei denn du warst schon als root eingloggt als du den ausführtest?
<tomreyn> dreamon: wenn du nicht als root eingeloggt warst und beide befehle ohne fehlermeldung durchliegen dann kannst du offenbar auch als normalo-user schreibend auf dieses dateisystem zugreifen. weshalb es über die gui nicht ohne sudorechte geht wäre dann nochmal im nächsten schritt zu prüfen.
<dreamon> tomreyn, Es ist genau so wie du schreibst. Muß leider weg.. Werde später nochmal dransitzen. im Terminal kann ich darauf schreiben. DANKE für deine Hilfe.
<tomreyn> gern :)
<stevieh> hmm... jetzt hängt der doofe tp edge nach nem resume unter 18.04 wieder... glotze geht an, aber kann keine Maus sehen und Tastatur auch nicht. Und netzwerk wohl auch nicht.
<stevieh> wo find ich in 18.04 denn logs vom suspend resume? Bei meinem 17.10 heisst das noch pm-suspend
<tomreyn> syslog + dmesg würd ich denken
<stevieh> ne. da gab es extra files.
<stevieh> doch, jetzt isses da
<stevieh> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YWjXkSDywQ/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> das sieht komisch aus
<stevieh> Jun 15 14:21:39 tpedge /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-x-session[954]: (II) UnloadModule: "libinput"
<stevieh> das aber noch viel schlimmer... teufel, was macht die Möhre?
<user03>  /j ##linux
<stevieh> hmm... anscheinend ist es doch keine gute Idee, den gdm in X zu zwingen. Jetzt sieht es besser aus.
<stevieh> strange
<jokrebel> was wollte er uns damit mitteilen?
<p01nt3r> nabend. es ist nicht normal, dass während der unattended updates die leisten sowie alle verknüpfungen auf meinem desktop nicht sichtbar sind, oder? ich kann aber z.b. ein terminal aufmachen.
<k1l_> das klingt eher nach absturz von sachen. schau mal in die logs wie syslog oder die x logs, wenn es ein xserver noch ist
<p01nt3r> die plattenauslastung ist unterdessen krass, die hdd-led leuchtet voll durch
<p01nt3r> sind die updates durch, erlischt die led und der desktop zeigt alles an...
<tomreyn> zeigt "df -h" in der spalte mit den % was oberhalb von 90?
<p01nt3r> kann gut sein. also plattenplatz freigeben?
<tomreyn> wenn's voll ist dann mach mal was platz, ja
<p01nt3r> muss rebooten. sekunde
<p01nt3r> tjoa also root ist bei 46% und /home bei 72%.
#ubuntu-de 2018-06-16
<namix> Hi
<namix> wie startet man als anderer user in 18.04 nun x anwendungen?
<namix> .Xauthoritiy kopieren oder symlink hilft nicht im anderen home
<namix> gksu gibts ja nicht mehr und su <user> oder sudo -u ... No Protocol specfied
<dadrc> namix, pkexec
<dadrc> (mit --user)
<apollo13> was ist der unterschied zwischen busybox und busybox-static?
<paraidomat> Hi, ich habe Probleme mit meiner Lenovo Docking Station. Ich verwende Ubuntu 18.04 LTS. Die Probleme sind: 1. "Noise" wenn ich den Bildschirm an meiner Docking-Station anschließe und aus meinen Lautsprechern (ich verwende ein USB Interface) kommt ein knistern, wenn ich die Maus über den Bildschirm bewege. Wenn ich die Komponenten (Interface und Bildschirm) direkt an das Notebook anschließe, sind die Proble
<paraidomat> me nicht mehr vorhanden. Mit Windows 10 funktioniert alles ganz normal ... Hat irgendjemand einen Tipp, wo ich mit dem Troubleshooting ansetzen kann?
<paraidomat> Achso noch zur Information: Das Notebook ist ein ThinkPad E480 und die Docking Station ist Lenovo ThinkPad Type-C Dock (40A90090EU)
<paraidomat> Oh ich habe gerade nochmal auf Windows versucht die Fehler nachzustellen, dort tritt dies auch auf ...
<paraidomat> Ich werde mal dem Lenovo Support schreiben ...
<sh4711> Hallo alle miteinander; ist es bei dd wirklich  wichtig das die Sektorgröße der Source- und Destination-Platte gleich sind? Ich möchte eine 320 GB Platte auf eine 2TB Platte kopieren, wobei erstere einen Physical Sector size von 512 bytes und die zweite 4096 bytes hat. Wenn es wichtig ist, was mach ich dann?
<tomreyn> sh4711: das ist erst mal kein problem solange auf der zielplatte keine daten sind die du noch brauchst. aber um den speicher hinter den 320 GB zu verwenden musst du wahrscheinlich repartitionieren (gparted).
<sh4711> tomreyn: Excelent; vielen Dank für die Info.
<sh4711> Hallo alle miteinander, ich möchte einige vmdk (<= 60 GB) Dateien von einer NTFS Platte auf eine andere ext4 kopieren. Wie sicher ist cp? Ich habe Bei cp keine Option zur Verifikation gefunden. Gibt es ein Programm das große Dateien schnell kopiert und verifiziert das alles anstandslos funktioniert hat?
<sh4711> Ein Programm habe ich schon gefunden crccp. Dieses ist jedoch nicht in den standard Quellen vorhanden. Info: Ubnuntu 18.0.4
<Rochvellon> schau Dir mal rsync an, sh4711
<sh4711> Rochvellon: Danke, habe ich schon gemacht, und wenn ich das im wiki von ubuntuusers richtig lese, so prüft er bei der Option -c nur wenn eine Datei mit gleichem Namen schon vorhanden ist. OK ich könne Kopieren und mit rsync syncronisieren und wenn nicht syncronisiert wird dann sind die Dateien gleich, aber dann liest schreibt cp ca. 69 GB und rsync list und vergleicht dann zwei Dateien mit ca. 60 GB. Das dauert bei einigen Dateien.
<Rochvellon> sh4711: Du kopierst mit rsync und beim Kopieren wird dann die Zieldatei mit der Quelle verglichen. Was Du suchst ist "rsync -acvP <Quellverzeichnis> <Zielverzeichnis>
<sh4711> Rochvellon: Ich verstehe den Satz aber dann nicht "...andererseits werden überflüssige Kopiervorgänge (z.B. bei nur geändertem Timestamp) vermieden." Quelle: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync/ Das Heißt doch er vergleicht zwei Dateien und nur wenn diese Inhaltlich nicht gleich sind wird Kopiert/Syncronisiert. Aber wenn die Source Datei noch nicht am Ziel existiert, dann wird nur Kopiert und nichts mehr geprüft, oder?
<le_bot> Title: rsync › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rochvellon> sh4711: ja, wenn die Quelldatei sich nicht geändert hat, dann wird diese Datei nicht übertragen, was wiederum Bandbreite spart. Ist aber keine Zieldatei vorhanden oder veraltet, wird die Quelldatei übertragen und beim Kopiervorgang entsprechend verglichen
<sh4711> Rochvellon:  "Ist aber keine Zieldatei vorhanden ..., wird die Quelldatei übertragen und beim Kopiervorgang entsprechend verglichen" Sicher? Sei mir bitte nicht böse das ich so explizit Nachfrage aber das kann ich aus dem Wiki nicht herauslesen.
<Rochvellon> ja, ist so :)
<sh4711> Rochvellon: OK, vielen Dank, dass du Licht ins Dunkel gebracht hast!
#ubuntu-de 2018-06-17
<sh4711> Wen es interessiert: bei rsync stört mich das sehr lange Zeit keine Information kommt ob oder was gerade gemacht wird; bei dem Programm ultracopier sieht das anders aus und man kann hier auch verifizieren einstellen.
<Rochvellon> Das Berechnen der Checksumme kann je nach Größe der Dateien auch eine kleine Ewigkeit dauern. Ich kenne zwar ultracopier nicht, aber wenn das auch Checksummen berechnet, dann wird das nicht minder lange dauern und eine etwaige Fortschrittsanzeige bei dem Programm dürfte nur zur Zierde da sein
<sh4711> "...und eine etwaige Fortschrittsanzeige bei dem Programm dürfte nur zur Zierde da sein" bei der Checksummen Berechnung ist das richtig, aber sonst wird der Prozess Veerlauf des Kopierens schon deutlich angezeigt; im Fenster mit Hilfe von qt ;-) 
<rentier> Huhu! Ich brauche einen Ersatz für Downthemall, das funktioniert mit dem neuen Firefox ja nicht mehr. Kennt ihr da was?
<rentier> Also wo man alle von einer Webseite aus verlinkten Dateien mit einem Klick direkt downloaden lassen kann.
<rentier> Letztes Mal hat mich hier wer auf https://www.netzwelt.de/alternative-zu/4009-downthemall.html verwiesen aber das ist alles entweder Windows-Software und/oder bietet die Funktion schlichtweg nicht.
<le_bot> Title: DownThemAll: 20 Alternativen im Überblick - NETZWELT (at www.netzwelt.de)
<ppq> rentier, aus dem stand weiß ich jetzt auch keine alternative, aber schau dich doch hier mal um: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/extensions/download-management/
<le_bot> Title: Download-Verwaltung – Erweiterungen – Add-ons für Firefox (at addons.mozilla.org)
<Lok> irc://irc.abjects.net/moviegods
#ubuntu-de 2019-06-10
<p01nt3r> nabend. bei meinem ubuntu-mate 18.04 mit compiz funktioniert die übertragung von dateinamen per drag&drop noch nicht so perfekt. ich ziehe z.b. ein video mit der maus auf dieses starter-script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4vbPVQbNXK/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<p01nt3r> das starterscript ruft dann ein bash-script auf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Ggb9C2hZhZ/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<p01nt3r> wobei ich dort zum testen mal die ifs-zeilen eingetragen habe (zeilen 9, 10 und 22)
<j0k> und diese Scripts hast Du selbst so gebastelt?
<p01nt3r> weil ich iiirgendwo gelesen habe, es würde helfen, der ifs-variable zur laufzeit ein anderes zeichen zuzuweisen, bringt aber auch nichts.
<p01nt3r> j0k, jap
<p01nt3r> funktionieren auch, solange da keine leerzeichen im dateinamen sind, dann wird dort abgeschnitten
<j0k> wär da vielleicht nicht #bash die bessere Anlaufstelle für sowas?
<p01nt3r> (also beim ersten vorkommen eines leerzeichens)
<p01nt3r> das ist es ja: bin mir nicht sicher, ob die bash dafür verantwortlich ist oder der window-manager oder was da sonst noch so dran beteiligt ist..
<j0k> Dateinamen mit Leerzeichen gehören schon seit Anbeginn der Computerei verboten
<p01nt3r> j0k, schön, wenn das deine meinung ist, das bringt mich nur leider auch nicht weiter.
<p01nt3r> und ich bin mir sicher, dass es irgendwie gehen muss.
<j0k> vermutlich muss man die Leerzeichen irgendwie "escapen" was Du (weiter vermutet) Deinem Script noch beibringen musst
<p01nt3r> habe auch mal mit den exec-variablen %f %F %u %U usw. experimentiert, hat aber auch nichts gebracht
<j0k> Denk ich schon auch, dass man das lösen kann. Nur ist es eher kaum ein Ubuntuproblem
<p01nt3r> also du meinst, es liegt definitiv an der bash?
<p01nt3r> war denn $@ nicht in der lage, das einigermassen ordentlich zu händeln?
<p01nt3r> ok dann wandel ich vorhandene leerzeichen im script mal vorher in punkte oder sowas und teste dann nochmal
<j0k> _ nimmt man üblicherweise schon seit den 8 Zeichen Zeiten
<j0k> ein Punkt (zusätzlich) kann auch bei manchen Systemen/OSen zu problemen führen
<p01nt3r> ok dann eben "_" ^^
<p01nt3r> danke leute, das funzt jetzt (manchmal kommt man selbst nicht auf die einfachsten sachen xD)
<j0k> prima p01nt3r gratuliere
#ubuntu-de 2019-06-11
<patgle> .
<patgle> Hallo! Wie installiere ich einen Treiber/Modul aus einer Git-Repo? Den Ordner hab ich heruntergeladen. Es befinden sich .c & .h Dateien sowie "Kconfig" und "Makefile" im Ordner. Ich hab wirklich vieles mit make versucht, aber es nicht hinbekommen... Danke und LG
<stevieh> zeig mal den Link aufs Repo
<patgle> https://github.com/torvalds/linux/tree/master/drivers/media/usb/cx231xx
<le_bot> Title: linux/drivers/media/usb/cx231xx at master · torvalds/linux · GitHub (at github.com)
<sdx23> patgle: Wieso denkst du, das tun zu müssen?
<patgle> Den Treiber zu installieren meinst du?
<stevieh> patgle: das sind treiber aus dem kernel? da musst du einfach lernen, wie man nen Kernel und die Module dazu baut. Da gibt es ganz viele Anleitungen im Netz
<sdx23> Wahrscheinlich nichtmal das. Das Ding dürfte in linux-image-generic bereits enthalten sein.
<patgle> Okay danke euch. Ich hab nämlich gelesen, dass es nicht enthalten ist.
<sdx23> lsmod bzw. lsusb -v sagt dir das
<patgle> Ok danke euch ich werde es ausprobieren
<NTQ> Ist /dev/disk/by-partuuid die beste Möglichkeit Festplatten/Partitionen eindeutig zuzuweisen und höchstens geklonte Festplatten Probleme machen würden? Das heißt ist dieser Pfad unabhängig von Controller und Port?
<ppq> NTQ, für partitionen, ja. beispielsweise wird sich die PARTUUID nicht ändern, wenn du ein neues dateisystem auf der partition erstellst - die UUID aber schon.
<ppq> wenn du dateisysteme eindeutig identifizieren willst, ist entsprechend die UUID das sinnigste
<NTQ> Es geht mit hauptsächlich um Partitionen für's RAID. Da kommt also kein normales Dateisystem drauf. Und disk/by-uuid scheint nur UUIDs normaler Dateisystem anzuzeigen
<ppq> genau, UUIDs sind eine dateisystemeigenschaft. PARTUUID ist für den zweck ein guter ansatz
<NTQ> ppq: Danke!
<NTQ> Ich hab hier grad ein Problem mit einem RAID5, bei dem jedesmal der Event-Count im Eimer ist, wenn der Rechner im Standby war. Mit einem assemble und force und anschließendem fsck ging es dann wieder. Gerade scheint es gar nicht mehr zu wollen. Jetzt bin ich ein bisschen am Sortieren der Partitionen.
<NTQ> Das RAID6 macht keine derartigen Probleme.
<NTQ> Naja, notfalls frage ich hier wieder.
<dreamon_> Woran könnte es liegen wenn ich mit Maus Text markiere, rechtsklick kopieren wähle und dann woanderst hinpasten(auch mit rechtskick) und er fügt es nicht ein
<NTQ> dreamon_: Geht markieren zum kopieren und Mittelklick zum Einfügen?
<NTQ> Ich hab das Problem nur manchmal mit Synergy zwischen Windows und Linux
<dreamon_> NTQ, Interessant. Ja das geht
<NTQ> dreamon_: Okay :-D Nutzt du vielleicht einen Clipboard-Manager? Oder in welchen Programmen kopierst du denn und fügst du ein?
<dreamon_> geany als editor, clipboardmanager ja. interessanter weisse geht es jetzt wieder wie gewohnt. * Grübel *
<dreamon_> Ich hab noch einen anderen Clipboardmanager installiert.. und neulich wieder entfernt
<NTQ> Na dann. Ich vermute ja den Clipboard-Manager. Hatte da auch mal verschiedene ausprobiert und die Teile haben nur Mist produziert bzw. gar nichts getan.
<dreamon_> NTQ, Ich teste nochmal. Erstmal danke
#ubuntu-de 2019-06-12
<NTQ> Ich hatte vor zwei Tagen das Problem, dass meine externe Soundkarte (USB 2.0) nur am USB3.0-Port funktionieren wollte. dmesg zeigte "rejected 1 configuration due to insufficient available bus power" an.
<NTQ> Das komische ist, dass diese Ports an meiner Dockingstation sind, die extern mit Strom versorgt wird. Zu wenig Power kann da eigentlich nicht dran sein. Zumal es bisher damit nie Probleme gab.
<NTQ> Hat zufällig jemand eine Idee, was das gewesen sein könnte? Ich muss das morgen nochmal genauer prüfen, weil das bisher erst einmal aufgetreten ist.
#ubuntu-de 2019-06-13
<taunix> moin, was nutzt man unter ubuntu zum routen? ich will zumindest einstellen können das er sich wiederverbindet bei trennenung
<taunix> ah, ich hab ne umts-karte im x230
<taunix> hat sich erledigt, danke :)
<creich> hi zusammen. ich hab ne frage zu den ubuntu spezifischen einstellungen des sshd.
<creich> seit jahren verwende ich eigentlich ohne problem die selbe sshd config. darin schalte ich root-logins und PAM ab und lasse nur noch key-auth zu
<LupusE> das ist ersmtal eine gute idee.
<creich> hin und wieder, wenn ich bspw ein komplett backup vom /home machen will, erlaube ich kurzzeitig den root-login... auch via key
<LupusE> warum nicht per sudo?
<creich> das wollte ich auch gerade eben machen. das ging aber nur noch mit aktiviertem PAM
<creich> LupusE: k.a. hab direkt per scp -r <entfernt>:/home/ . kopiert
<LupusE> root sollte gar kein passwort haben in ubuntu.
<creich> LupusE: genau
<creich> aber ich musste PAM aktivieren um den key-login zu bekommen
<creich> das hab ich nicht verstanden 
<creich> das war noch nie so
<creich> alle anderen logins via key funktionieren
<creich> hab also nur noch temporär PermitRootLogin gestzt
<creich> das ging trotzdem nicht... erst mit PAM
<creich> wie geht das?
<LupusE> ich denke deine idee ist kaputt. warum erstellst du nicht lokal einen passwortgeschuetzten container, un den kannst du bequem per scp sichern?
<creich> klar, das kann ich sicher besser machen
<creich> da hast du recht
<LupusE> man will kein root login von entfernt. aus gutem grund wird einem das schwierig gemacht.
<creich> werd ich in zukunft so machen :)
<creich> aber ich würde gern verstehen wie das konfiguriert wurde
<creich> ^^
<LupusE> oder wie ein bekannter sagt 'wenn du per ssh auf die kiste muss ist deine automation kaputt'.
<LupusE> das kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich es nicth nutze.
<creich> aber danke für den reminder, dass ich beim kopieren blödsinn mache ^^
<creich> das lässt sich auf jeden fall easy ändern
<LupusE> gerne, dafuer ist support doch da.
<creich> bin nur immernoch verwundert wir die config funktioniert... keylogin ist an. geht auch für alle user, außer root... via PAM geht es dann... obwohl ich PAM vorher explizit abschalte... d.h. es sollte vorher keinen einfluss haben... wleche mechanismen greifen denn da noch in den prozess ein?
<creich> evtl hat ja noch jemand nen lesetip oder link zu dem thema
<creich> LupusE: bei dem cotainer ansatz wäre allerdings die frage, wie ich mit ner platte umgehe, die weniger als 50% platz hat... oder streams du dann direkt ins ssh?
<LupusE> zwei loesngen: splitten. erst dokumente sichern, dann configs, dann medien (musik/filme). so dass ich über 4-8 stufen nie ueber 50% komme.
<LupusE> oder incrementell arbeiten. dabei weiss ich nicht wie sehr rsync cachen kann. also daten incrementell wegspeichern, die nicht mehr zum vergleich lokal liegen.
<creich> ok, splitten könnte ich mir vorstellen...
<LupusE> wenn du eh sonst einfoll backup faehst waere der timestamp sicher sinnvoll und auf der destination deduplizieren.
<creich> rsync würde ja wider das thema root aufwerfen
<creich> ahso, oder man sync vom server als root nach backup
<creich> das ginge vermutlich
<LupusE> rsync funktioniert auch lokal. zum erzeugen der container.
<creich> ahso
<creich> ja kalr, das ginge auch
<creich> stimmt
<creich> ich hab das auch immer direkt verwendet
<LupusE> daher ja: ich weis nicht wie rsync daten abgleicht, die nicht mehr da sind.
<creich> danke :)
<LupusE> nimm dir einen satz DIN A4 blaetter, 2-4 farbige stifte und male es dir auf. das hilft mir immer beim sortieren.
<LupusE> und 4 tae spaeter frage ich mich 'was habe ich mir dabei wohl gedacht?', wnen das thema erledigt und sauber geloesst ist.
#ubuntu-de 2019-06-14
<NTQ> Mein PICe SATA controller von Marvell (88SE9230) scheint Probleme nach einem Standby zu machen. dmesg zeigt Dinge wie "controller reset failed" und "failed to resume async". Die Festplatte gehen dann auch nicht mehr bis nach einem Neustart.
<NTQ> Die Frage ist deshalb: Liegt es am schlechten Controller oder ist es ein Treiberproblem oder sonst was anderes? Und vor allem welche Informationen sollte ich sammeln um das Problem auszumachen?
<tomreyn> ist die neuste firmware auf dem controller drauf? versionen unterhalb 2.3.x sind wohl recht buggy
<tomreyn> ansonsten gibt's möglicherweise damit verbundene bugreports: bug 1810239 und bug 1832383
<NTQ> tomreyn: Nach der Firmware hab ich noch gar nicht geschaut. Die Fehlermeldungen aus den Bugreports finde ich jetzt bei mir nicht. Aber danke schonmal dafür!
<NTQ> Ich weiß grad nicht mal wie ich mir die Firmware-Version von dem Teil herausfinden kann.
<NTQ> Entweder mein Bildschirm schaltet zu langsam um oder zwischen BIOS und GRUB gibt es einfach nichts anderes zu lesen.
<NTQ> Boah, nicht mal auf der Marvel Webseite findet man Treiber für den Mist. Wenigstens weiß ich mittlerweile, dass ich Version 2.3.0.1053 hab. Und aktuell finde ich nur ältere Treiber und die muss man auch noch über DOS installiere. *facepalm*
<dreamon__> Mein Firefox unter Ubuntu 18.04 leitet mich immer wieder um auf http://r.srvtrck.com/ und zeigt mir falsche Google links an. Addons hab ich alle schon gekillt. Proxy ist auch aus. 
<le_bot> Title: Apache Tomcat Examples (at r.srvtrck.com)
<dreamon__> Jemand ne Idee wie ich das Teil los werde?
<NTQ> dreamon__: Vielleicht mal in about:config nach weiterem Müll in der Richtung suchen?
<NTQ> Alternativ Firefox-Profil löschen und von vorne beginnen.
<dreamon__> hmm.. in about:config find ich nichts mit dem Namen. Profil löschen nur sehr ungern
#ubuntu-de 2019-06-15
<NTQ> Ich möchte mit unetbootin einen FreeDOS-USB-Stick erstellen. Ich bekomme beim Start die Meldung "Unable to load library icui18n". Ich kann trotzdem einen Stick erstellen, aber der mag nicht booten. Habt ihr eine Idee?
<NTQ> Unetbootin starte ich als Binary, weil es dafür kein Paket mehr gibt für Ubuntu 19.04
<NTQ> Also ich hab es von hier: https://unetbootin.github.io/linux_download.html
<le_bot> Title: UNetbootin - Linux Downloads (at unetbootin.github.io)
<apt-ghetto> NTQ: Möglicherweise fehlt dir das Paket libicu-dev
<NTQ> Okay, das Problem ist offenbar ein ganz anderes. Freedos allein bringt mir nichts, ich muss da auch noch Dateien draufkopieren, aber sobald ich das tue, bootet das Teil nicht mehr. Ich verstehe nicht wie sonst Firmwaretreiber auf Freedos kriegen soll ohne es zu installieren. Ich google mal weiter
<stevieh> ich hab auch irgendwann mal was mit freedos probiert und verloren. Aber es gab glaub ich von HP ein Tool zum Erstellen von DOS Sticks... aber das lief glaub ich unter Win...
<NTQ> Ich hab's mittlerweile hinbekommen. Man muss die Dateien einfach schon auf den Stick kopieren bevor man mit unetbootin FreeDOS darauf installiert  und nicht umgekehrt :-D
<NTQ> Jetzt bleibt nur noch abzuwarten, ob das Update meines SATA-controllers irgendwas gebracht hat.
<NTQ> Man findet zu dem Kram ja mal wieder keine Changelogs oder sowas
<ppq> NTQ, es gibt irgendwo freedos images, die man direkt auf den stick schreiben kann mit dd, und dann halt noch seinen kram draufkopiert
<ppq> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Flashing_BIOS_from_Linux#Pre-built_images
<le_bot> Title: Flashing BIOS from Linux - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<ppq> weiß nicht mehr ob es das war, aber da gibts eins mit 1.1
<NTQ> Naja, wie gesagt. Ich hab es mittlerweile hinbekommen
<uniCATx> Hi, wie kann ich mir alle aktuell laufenden PIDs, die mit Firefox zu tun haben, anzeigen lassen? so wie hier https://imgur.com/a/qcRQVZr, jedoch geht es mir um Anzeige von allen FF-Hintergrundprozessen..
<uniCATx> Ich habe es rausgekriegt, aber eine Anschlussfrage: 
<j0k> erst die Lösung
<uniCATx> ist es da alles in Ordnung? kennt sich da jemand aus? besonders die Angaben in rot.. https://imgur.com/a/R9tJxA1
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<uniCATx> und wieso läuft Swap ständig voll?
<uniCATx> mit voll habe ich leicht übertrieben , sorry
<Rochvellon> wenn der FX läuft?
<uniCATx> Rochvellon, ja, aber das war bis jetzt nicht der Fall gewesen.
<uniCATx> außerdem ist nur 1! tab aktiv
<Rochvellon> der FX hat ein schlechtes RAM-Management. Deswegen habe ich meinen Desktop mitlerweile auf 32 GB aufgerüstet, damit nicht ständig geswappt wird, wenn ich mal was größeres starten will
<Rochvellon> und Chrome verschlingt noch mehr RAM
<uniCATx> Rochvellon, ups.. ich habe jetzt 1,5GB ram :) , und bis Gestern war die Menge völlig ausreichend.. bis Gestern. Hmmm?
<Rochvellon> gerade erst vorhin wieder gemerkt, wie bescheiden zuwenig RAM ist: trotz 6 GB RAM (ohne Swap) bei meinem Schlepptop hat der FX sagenhafte mindestens 8 Minuten  das System  lahmgelegt ...
<uniCATx> ich habe gerade einen nagelneuen! ThinkPad R60e bekommen, bei dem ich sofort den Prozessor- & HD(SSD)tausch vollzogen hab. Alles läuft unter Xubuntu optimal, bis das mit dem FF. Komisch.
<uniCATx> z.B. diese ganze -contentproc childID.. Heee? Was ist das für ein Müll? 
<j0k> nagelneu mit nicht mal 2 GB RAM?
#ubuntu-de 2019-06-16
<Ublx> morning, ich hab noch eine alte saitek maus mit kugel, die läuft unter ubuntu sofort, aber sehr langsam (trotz max. geschwindigkeit). gibt's da möglichkeiten, das irgendwie noch mehr zu beschleunigen?
<tokam> Hi
<tokam> meine CPU ist auf 100 %  auslastung aber der PC taktet nicht von 800mhz auf höhere Werte hoch?
<tokam> und zeigt noch nicht mal an, dass mehr möglich wäre... 
<j0k> aber der PC kann das eigentlich?
<j0k> mal mit ner Live CD prüfen
<j0k> fürs erste https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Prozessortaktung/
<le_bot> Title: Prozessortaktung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tokam> j0k: der pc kann das ganz sicher
<tokam> ich starte mal neu
<tokam> Nach dem Neustart gehts
<j0k> Uptime is halt doch nicht alles :-D
<jimsio> wenn ich den rechner herunterfahre erscheint immer das letzte video noch mal auf dem bildschirm. kennt das jemand?
<j0k> hab ich so noch nicht gehört. Was ist das für Ubuntu mit welcher Oberfläche und welchen Videoplayer verwendest Du?
<k1l> jimsio: nvidia graka? kann sein dass das noch im vram war.
<jimsio> normales ubuntu (gnome) egal ob zuletzt im browser oder so... und nein alte amd
<jimsio> ist auch erst seit einer woche so
<jimsio> +/-
<k1l> ich kannte das phänomen nur von nvidia grakas mal. da kam eben das letzte bild aus dem vram der graka nochmal hochgespült.
<jimsio> teilweise liegen die auch stunden zurück. bissl merkwürdig
#ubuntu-de 2020-06-08
<nicole_> Huhu :)
<holgersson> Moin! Wie aktuell ist denn KDE bei "euch"? (Aktuelle Version, oder wird auf einer LTS festgepinnt, usw.)
<holgersson> Ich hab ein Dienstgerät, auf dem Ubuntu installiert und möchte das Gnome3 gern durch ein KDE Plasma ersetzen. Ich kenne bloß von meiner privat genutzten Distribution, dass KDE gern mal sehr lästige Bugs hat und möchte mir die nicht woanders auch mit einfangen, weil ältere Versionen verteilt werden.
<david_singh> hallo :) hat jemandes einen Tipp für mich wo ich zum Thema "Backup" austauschen kann? Falls ich hier nicht schon gut dazu bin ^^
<drc> david_singh: wenn du technische fragen zu backups hast, bist du hier richtig
<drc> sonst #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<drc> holgersson: mein 20.04 sagt, es würde KDE 5:104ubuntu4 installieren
<drc> Das wird sich für 20.04 auch nicht mehr groß ändern, denk ich
<holgersson> drc: OK, danke dir.
<david_singh> super, danke drc :) Ok, also ich frage mich ob es möglich ist, ein inkrementelles Backup vom NAS auch inkrementell, aber "verschlüsselt" auf die Cloud laden zu lassen. Mein Bedenken ist hier, dass der Abgleich bei verschlüsselten Namen nicht mehr funktioniert. Oder?
<_moep_> david_singh: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<drc> david_singh: das ist fast ein bisschen zu generisch, um als technische frage zu gelten, aber vielleicht so: es gibt verschlüsselte inkrementelle backups, duplicty kann das zB
<david_singh> ach super, als rein technisch also möglich. ich schau mal bei duplicty rein :)
<doev> Ich möchte ein Ubuntu-Server in einer VM installieren. Der Host ist aber headless. Welche möglichkeiten habe ich? Muss ich mir einen VNC-Zugang basteln oder geht es auch einfacher?
<doev> Ich brauche da mal einen Ansatz. Am besten wäre doch, wenn mir kvm direkt die Console anbietet, oder?
<Frickelpit> Wenn per libvirt, dann bietet sich VNC über virt-manager z.B. an.
<doev> Frickelpit: kann ich den installieren, ohne dass er mir ein Desktopenvironment auf die Kiste haut? Oder brauche ich dafür eine Workstation?
<Frickelpit> kommt auf die Abhängigkeiten an, ich meine der will gtk
<doev> z.B. die QNAP, dort kann ich auch VMs erstellen und dann per Browser oder VNC auf de VM zugreifen. Auch schon während der Installation. Sowas müsste doch auch mit ubuntu-server gehen, oder?
<Frickelpit> Klar
<Frickelpit> Das zu installierende OS hat da weniger mit was zu tun.
<doev> ok, einen VNC-Client habe ich hier auf dem Notebook.
<Letothe2nd> müsste mit libvirt völlig problemlos gehen
<Frickelpit> s/müsste/wird/
<Letothe2nd> einfacher wärs dir auf dem client dann virt-manager zu installieren
<LupusE> es gibt tolle umgebungen, wleche das ganze browserbasierend einfach ermoeglichen.
<doev> Letothe2nd: host und guest sind beides ubuntu-server
<doev> bzw. sollen sein
<Frickelpit> doev: dann installier dir den virt-manager einfach auf dem Client
<Letothe2nd> doev: lies nochmal, welches wort ich verwendet habe :)
<doev> Client = mein Notebook?
<Frickelpit> Remote Verbindung zum Host per SSH einrichten darüber und gut ist.
<Letothe2nd> genau
<doev> hört sich gut an, damit arbeite ich normaler weise auch.
<doev> ok, für Windows scheint es nur den VirtViewer zu geben.
<doev> wäre also mal Zeit sich kvm auf der Kommandozeile anzuschauen.
<doev> was mich erstmal wundert ist, dass ich mit dem virtmanager immages als normaler benutzer anlegen kann. Beim kvm Befehl benötige ich Rootrechte.
<doev> ok, mein Fehler. Neuanmeldung vergessen.
<doev> ...
<doev> Das VNC funktioniert im Prinziep, aber das Tastaturlayout noch nicht. Beim Guest ist die deutsche Tastatur eingestellt. Aber es sind rotzdem y und z vertauscht. Beim client sehe ich keine Möglichkeit die Einstallung zu verändern.
<Frickelpit> doev: Im virt-manager bei der VM kannst du in den Settings unter "Anzeige VNC" das Layout einrichten
<doev> Frickelpit: habe den virtviewer für Windows genommen und da ist alles in Ordnung. War wohl die schud von MobaXTerm.
<doev> wahrscheinlich betrifft die Einstellung im virt-manager, den VNC-Client im virtmanager selbst, oder? Nicht die der VM.
<doev> Aus so einer Screensession, bekomme ich die nicht mehr sichtbaren Bereiche vom Bildschirm noch irgendwie? Man kann nämlich nicht scrollen.
<Letothe2nd> doev: ctrl-a q, dann pgup/pgdown. ende mit q.
<Letothe2nd> äh
<Letothe2nd> doev: ctrl-a esc, dann pgup/pgdown. ende mit q. so.
<doev> Letothe2nd: cool, danke
#ubuntu-de 2020-06-09
<NTQ> Kann ich in Gnome Shell allen oder einzelnen Anwendungen verbieten mir den Fokus zu klauen?
<drc> Eigentlich verhindert Gnome das in den Standardeinstellungen, wann passiert das bei dir denn?
<NTQ> drc: Am meisten stört es mich mit MS Teams. Egal, was darin passiert, es geht immer in den Vordergrund, wenn ich gerade am Tippen bin und klaut mir den Fokus.
<NTQ> Vor allem sehr nervig, wenn ich gerade ein Passwort eintippe oder im Terminal herumhantiere.
<NTQ> Es gibt auch zahlreiche Reports von anderen Leuten, auch unter MacOS, und MS fixt das scheinbar schon seit über 2 Jahren nicht. Deswegen wäre es cool, wenn man das einfach mit Gnome Boardmitteln lösen könnte
<NTQ> Es gibt aber offenbar nur Extensions, die focus stealing ermöglichen, was ich nicht ganz verstehe. Für das Gegenteil gibt es nichts :-(
<drc> NTQ, du könntest mal im Tweak Tool gucken
<drc> Da gibt es unter 'Windows' die Option 'Raise Windows When Focused'
<drc> Das könnte das sein, was du suchst
<NTQ> drc: Das ist bei mir deaktiviert. Ich kann es aber auch gar nicht erst ändern.
<stevieh> evtl. auch mal nach irgendwelchen gnome extensions suchen
<stevieh> früher gabs mal devilspie...
<NTQ> Ja, das hab ich zuerst versucht, weil ich dachte irgendjemand hat das Problem bestimmt auch :-D
<NTQ> Ich habe mal ein bisschen im Tweak tool alles geändert und wieder zurückgestellt, was den Fokus angeht. Vielleicht war da auch was durcheinander. Keine Ahnung. 
<NTQ> Prinzipiell ist es das Problem hier: https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/microsoft-teams/microsoft-teams-taking-focus-while-i-m-working/m-p/118729
<NTQ> Da steht jetzt macOS, aber gilt genauso für Linux
<NTQ> Vielleicht kocht MS Teams auch irgendwie sein eigenes Süppchen und versucht über allem zu stehen.
<NTQ> Hat leider nicht geholfen
<marshmello> Mir wird in LibreOffice calc "Freundliche Grüsse" immer mit einem Eszet ersetzt, trotz Schweizer Gebietsschema. Unter AutoKorrektur finde ich den Eintrag aber nicht. Wer weiss Rat?
<NTQ> Ich nutze die Scheiße jetzt einfach im Browser. Da kann das wenigstens nicht passieren
<drc> marshmello, das scheint ein bekanntes Problem zu sein, da berichten seit 2012 oder so immer mal wieder Leute von
<drc> Es scheint zu helfen, eine Autokorrektur für "Grüsse" → "Grüsse" einzurichten
<drc> Sieht zwar etwas dämlich aus, aber wenn es hilft
<NTQ> Bei mir steht bei Extras -> Autokorrektur Grüsse -> Grüße drin. Wahrscheinlich muss man das nur rausnehmen.
<drc> Na, wenn es so einfach ist
<k1l_> NTQ: ms teams für linux ist auch nur als beta gekennzeichnet von ms und deutlich hinter den windows versionen hinterher. nutzt du gnome mit wayland oder mit xorg?
<NTQ> k1l_: Ja, das ist mir bewusst. Trotz Beta funktioniert aber alles, was ich brauche. Nur dieser blöde Focus Steal ist ätzend. Ich nutze Xorg, weil Wayland nicht geht.
<marshmello> NTQ, leider nein.
<marshmello> drc, danke für den Tipp. :)
<doev> ich habe eine VM, die im gleichen Netz wie der Host hängt. Aus dem Netzt kann ich auch zugreifen, aber vom Host aus geht es nicht. Kann ich das mit der Routingtabelle regeln? Was mache ich da?
<doev> hmm, da steht es auch: "Bei den meisten Konfiguration funktioniert macvtap nicht bei Host zu Gast Netzwerkkonfiguration."
#ubuntu-de 2020-06-10
<interrobangd> Hallo, woran wird für den Laien wie mich ergennbar das der Server Code von SNAP propäritär ist, wofür Snap oft kritisiert wird? https://github.com/snapcore/snapd
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - snapcore/snapd: The snapd and snap tools enable systems to work with .snap files. (at github.com)
<Letothe2nd> interrobangd: er ist nicht proprietär im sinne der software lizenz, sondern der infrastruktur. -> niemand nutzt es ausser canonical, und der "shop" wird von ihnen betrieben.
<interrobangd> "Selbst ein alternativer Snap-Store sei nicht möglich. Der Servercode dazu ist proprietäre Software von Canonical." Quelle: https://www.golem.de/news/ubuntu-canonical-verteidigt-snap-store-gegen-kritik-von-linux-mint-2006-148980.html
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu: Canonical verteidigt Snap-Store gegen Kritik von Linux Mint - Golem.de (at www.golem.de)
<interrobangd> Also was jetzt \o/
<interrobangd> auch in den Kommentaren wird gesagt das der Store propäritär ist.
<Letothe2nd> interrobangd: der artikel ist da etwas unspezifisch. so wie ich es interpretiere ist es in etwa so: der snap-server code ist opensource. der shop-server code ist es nicht.
<Letothe2nd> was völlig legitim und betriebswirtschaftlich einleuchtend ist.
<Letothe2nd> interrobangd: auch wenn der vergleich etwas hinkt: facebook z.b. ist einer der grössten contributoren zu vielen serverprojekten, wie z.b. php. was open source ist. was sie aber nicht rausgeben, ist der code ihrer webseiten. ich denke das ist ähnlich gelagert.
<interrobangd> schon, hinkt aber wirklich der vergleich, weil ein eigenes facebook bauen kann ich mir, aber nicht mein eigenen snap store. 
<Letothe2nd> warum nicht?
<LupusE> weil interrobangdbook sich keiner merken kann.
<LupusE> oh, hier ist ontopic. sorry.
<Letothe2nd> hrhr
<interrobangd> Letothe2nd, siehe kritik von den mint entwicklern
<interrobangd> wo mit sich der kreis wieder schließt, weshalb ich gefragt habe
<Letothe2nd> interrobangd: ohne jetzt mich in die tiefen der aussagen der mint-entwickler zu begeben, gibt es da viel interprestationsspielraum. den ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass deren "geht nicht" sich nur drauf bezieht "da gibts nichts offenes also gehts nicht, denn selber schreiben können/wollen wir den store nicht"
<LupusE> was it denn die frage? irgendwie habe ich beim scrollen keine gefundne.
<Letothe2nd> LupusE: "warum behauptet mint dass der snap store proprietär ist?"
<LupusE> das wuerd eich eher in #linuxmint-de fragen (wenn es den channel gibt). upuntu ist ja auch nicht gerade fuer das leben der GNU philosophie bekannt.
<Letothe2nd> für mch klingt es ein wenig nach "hey wir wollen dass ihr die ganze basisarbeit macht, und dann wissen wir alles besser und noch dazu stehen wir gut da" - wogegen canonical ein klassisches gewinnorientiertes unternehmen ist das geld verdienen will/muss.
<Letothe2nd> ob man das jetzt gut oder schlecht findet sei dahin gestellt. aber erst eine nutzniesserdistro zu erstellen und dann stunk zu machen weil derjenige der die arbeit macht bitte schön auch selber ernten möchte finde ich ein wenig unangebracht.
<interrobangd> ich behaupte das es der verbreitung von Snaps nicht zu gute kommt wenn es kein freien server gibt
<Letothe2nd> zur kenntnis genommen.
<interrobangd> andernfalls hätte sich der DPKG nicht so breit durchsetzen können
<Letothe2nd> was hat nun das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?
<LupusE> das ist eine philosophische diskurssion. meinst du die leite verzichtne auf die Nvida oder ATI reiber, weil die nicht quelloffen sind? Warum sollten die sich also fuer einen reposetory interessieren?
<Letothe2nd> LupusE: bingo
<Letothe2nd> "es funktioniert, fertig"
<interrobangd> Letothe2nd, es sind beides Möglichkeiten Software zu verteilen (.snap und .deb)
<interrobangd> aber ich kann mir lokal kein eigenen snap store/server einrichten, im gegensatz zu deb. selber spiegeln, im unternehmen bspw. welches linux einsetzt sehr sinnvoll
<Letothe2nd> interrobangd: nein. jetzt setzt du gerade infrastruktur mit einem dateiformat gleich.
<interrobangd> nein, ich meine nicht das format sondern genau die infrastruktur
<Letothe2nd> interrobangd: dass es für .deb frei verfügbares tooling gibt sagt genau gar nichts darüber aus ob das format nun gut oder schlecht ist.
<interrobangd> ich meine nicht das format, sondern die infrastruktur
<interrobangd> egal..
<Letothe2nd> interrobangd: dann stimm doch einfach mit den füßen ab und benutz ubuntu nicht, wenn dich die snaps stören. genau diese wahl hast du immer.
<interrobangd> ja ich bin auf der seite der mint entwickler und nutze mint
<Letothe2nd> also was ist dann das problem?
<interrobangd> idiologie
<Letothe2nd> *sigh*
<Letothe2nd> da bin ich raus.
<Heavy91> Klar, wer Snap nicht mag, braucht es nicht zu benutzen. Der Stein des Anstoßes kam aber daher, dass Ubuntu Chromium *nur noch* als Snap anbietet. Das DEB Paket ist ein Transitional Paket, das das Snap nachinstalliert.
<Letothe2nd> Heavy91: ich sehe immer noch das problem nicht.
<interrobangd> nuja, du kennst die problematik mit dem apple store und porno-apps?
<Heavy91> Letothe2nd: Ich auch nicht. Mint forkt von Ubuntu und stört sich daran, dass Ubuntu eine bestimmte Entscheidung getroffen hat (nämlich Chromium nicht mehr als DEB anzubieten).
<Letothe2nd> Canonical bietet eine Distribution an, dafür ein bestimmtes Paket und sorgt dafür dass es bei bestimmungsgemäßer Verwendung funktioniert. Sich hinzustellen un zu sagen "Uns passt nicht dass ihr eure internen Prozesse ändert weil ihr das so entschieden habt, und das ist ganz schlimm und überhaupt" (mit dem primären Hintergedanken die Package Feeds und damit Buildfarmen unentgeltlich weiter zu 
<Letothe2nd> nutzen) finde ich schlicht unangebracht.
<Heavy91> Meine Antwort ist, dass Mint eben Chromium selber paketieren muss, wenn sie mit dem vorhandenen nicht zufrieden sind...
<Letothe2nd> Heavy91: sehe ich ebenso.
<interrobangd> ja, sehe ich auch so - was der verbreitung von snaps nicht zuträglich ist
<Heavy91> Ich bin mit Snap auch nicht 100% zufrieden, nutze sie aber trotzdem, weil die Vorteile für mich eindeutig überwiegen.
<interrobangd> Heavy91, also der gnome taschenrechner ist das beste beispiel das man es auch übertreiben kann :D
<interrobangd> hinsichtlich ladezeit
<Heavy91> interrobangd: Sagt mir nichts. Was wird da übertrieben? Ich nutze kein Gnome sondern MATE.
<interrobangd> gut, den habe ich auch und zwar via dpkg und nicht als snap :D
<interrobangd> der gnome calculator wurde in ein snap gepackt und die winzige anwendung, welche in weniger als eine sekunde gestartet ist, brauch nun 2-4
<Heavy91> ok, das ist natürlich Unfug. ;-)
<interrobangd> ja
<Letothe2nd> jaein.
<Letothe2nd> buildtechnisch ist das kein unfug, weil man sich sparen will zwei infrastrukturen zu pfelgen.
<Letothe2nd> dass das resultat vielleicht in dem fall dann optimierungsbedürftig ist, darüber kann man reden.
<Heavy91> Wenn man zu viele Kleinstapplikationen in eigene Snaps packt, hat man irgendwann hunderte von /dev/loop Devices. Dann kriegt man ganz andere Probleme. Snap ist für große Applikationen da.
<Letothe2nd> depends (TM)
<Letothe2nd> in dem fall bin ich in den details nicht drin, also keine aussage von mir. ich kann nur sagen dass distrobau und pflege ziemlich komplex und aufwändig sind, oft an stellen die man nicht vermuten würde. und daher sind oft die entschiedungen von aussen betrachtet merkwürdig bis unverständig.
<Heavy91> Es kann mir niemand erzählen, dass Canonical den Gnome Calculator in einen Snap packt, weil die Pflege des DEB zu aufwändig ist, während der Rest des Gnome Desktops als DEB verteilt wird. Ich denke eher, dass dass eine Demo-Applikation ist, mit der man die Möglichkeiten von Snap aufzeigen kann.
<Letothe2nd> Heavy91: natürlich kann es ein testballon sein, keine frage. wie gesagt: von aussen betrachtet muss nicht alles sinnvoll erscheinen was es tatsächlich ist.
<doev> Gibt es sowas wie den "screen" Befehl auch für Browser?
<ppq> du meinst, tabs die beim nächsten mal wieder aufgehen? "anheften" heißt das afaik
<doev> Also dass, wenn der Client offline geht, die Brwosersitzung trotzdem bestehen bleibt und später verbunden werden kann.
<Letothe2nd> das macht so jetzt nicht direkt sinn als frage
<doev> warum nicht?
<stevieh> der client ist der browser... ich glaub, das kann so nicht gehen...
<doev> wahrscheinlich nicht.
<doev> spätestens bei https gibt es Probleme.
<Letothe2nd> serverseitig kann man da viel machen :)
<doev> Es geht mir um Jupyter Notebooks.
<Letothe2nd> doev: serverseitig kann man viel machen.
<Letothe2nd> bzw, serverseitig + local storage.
<Letothe2nd> wenn ich mir godbolt.org anschauen, da kann ich schalten und walten, zu machen, nächstes mal beim öffnen gehts an genau der stelle weiter. aber das muss der webdienst regeln, nicht der browser.
<doev> arg, Ich merke gerade, dass die sowieso weiter laufen und wieder aufgeriffen werden können. Build in sozusagen. Ich Depp.
<Letothe2nd> dürfen wir dich zitieren?
<ShiroNeko> hi. hätte mal eine kurze frage zur installation von ubuntu 20.04 server. zwar würde mich interessieren ob man bei der installation schon btrfs als FS angeben kann. 
<tomreyn> ich würde denken das geht schon ne ganze weile, aber würde jetzt auch nicht die hand dafür ins feuer legen wollen
<ShiroNeko> dann hab ich noch eine partition die mit btrfs gelabeled ist, das würde ich nur gern fixen dass er für sdb1 das FS anzeigt aber bür sdb nicht. 
<tomreyn> zumal der installer ja gewechselt hat
<ShiroNeko> gut, dann teste ich das einfach morgen mal
<tomreyn> mir ist unklar ob du dich da eben auf ein dateisystemlabel oder ein partitionslabel beziehst (und dann auf welchen partitionstabellentyp)
<tomreyn> *bezogst
<ShiroNeko> beziehe mich auf die ausgabe von lsblk
<ShiroNeko> sdc      8.2T btrfs
<ShiroNeko> └─sdc1   8.2T btrfs  /srv/samba
<ShiroNeko> parted sagt folgendes Number  Start   End     Size    File system  Name  Flags
<ShiroNeko>  1      1049kB  4001GB  4001GB  btrfs
<tomreyn> lsblk gibt dateisystemtypen an
<ShiroNeko> wenn man ihm sagt er soll sie anzeigen ja
<ShiroNeko> lsblk -o name,size,fstype,mountpoint
<tomreyn> genau, wenn du volume labels willst müsstest du dort LABEL hinzufügen
<tomreyn> "dann hab ich noch eine partition die mit btrfs gelabeled ist"
<ShiroNeko> volumelabel ist mir egal, mir geht es nur drum den fstype von sdb web zu bekommen, dort gibt es kein fs, nur auf sdb1
<tomreyn> lsblk zeigt also für sdb einen fstype anzeigt der nicht "disk" ist?
<tomreyn> äh sorry, ich habe TYPE und FSTYPE verwechselt
<ShiroNeko> passiert, ist schon spät ^^
<ShiroNeko> type für sdb ist korrekt disk, für sdb1 part
<k1l> ist das nicht einfach nur ein label für die platte?
<tomreyn> aber fstype für sdb ist "btrfs", ja?
<ShiroNeko> ja, kommt von einem fail von mir mit mkfs.btrfs /dev/sdb. hatte dann noch mal mit parted eine partition angelegt, mkfs.btrfs /dev/sdb1 -f 
<ShiroNeko> also sdb hat tatsächlich kein filesystem, daher ist es nur mehr ein cleanup
<tomreyn> hmm, das müsste dann ja irgendwo innerhalb der partitionstabelle oder den ersten blöcken gespeichert sein
<ShiroNeko> wenns nicht anders geht zieh ich ein backup und mach das layout neu. dachte nur gibt vielleicht ein einfacheren weg 
<tomreyn> mir ist immer noch unklar welches tool mit welchem befehl das störende "btrfs" für sdb selbst (nicht sdb1, sdb2, ...) ausgibt.
<ShiroNeko> lsblk gibt das aus
<tomreyn> in welchem feld?
<tomreyn> ah im feld FSTYPE für sdb, stimmt, das hatten wir schon
<k1l> was ist wenn du das label mit btrfs einfach auf nichts setzt?
<tomreyn> bin wohl wirklich zu müde
<k1l> btrfs filesystem label /dev/sdc ""
<k1l> oder so
<k1l> würde aber vorher gucken, dass die backups taugen, bevor ich da anfange rumzuspielen :)
<tomreyn> wipefs wäre da das tool der wahl um die dateisystemsignatur von sdb zu löschen
<ShiroNeko> ich teste es mal mit wipefs. aber sicherheitshalber mit backup
<ShiroNeko> der findet 3 signaturen, 2 mal gpt und ein mal pmbr
<ShiroNeko> sdb    0x200         gpt       
<tomreyn> dann bringt das nichts.
<ShiroNeko> sdb    0x3a3817d5e00 gpt       
<ShiroNeko> sdb    0x1fe         PMBR 
<ShiroNeko> oder wird er die in ruhe lassen?
<tomreyn> ist dann doch das falsche tool.
<tomreyn> vielleicht schreibst du einfach mal die partitionstabelle neu
<ShiroNeko> werd ich auch tun
#ubuntu-de 2020-06-12
<kab0m> Hi zusammen. Mein Rechner mit ubuntu 18.04 geht nicht mehr in den standbymodus(suspend).. der bildschirm wird kurz schwarz und geht danach direckt zum lockscreen. Das ganze hat vor ein paar updates bestens funktioniert. Hat jemand ne Idee wie ich den standby modus wieder zum laufen bekomme?
<drc> kab0m: kontrollier mal bitte im ersten schritt, ob deine einstellungen zu dem artikel hier passen: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ruhezustand/
<le_bot> Title: Ruhezustand › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<drc> wenn das alles passt, kannst du mal in `dmesg` gucken, ob ACPI loggt, was den Rechner aufweckt
<marshmello> Gibts in Calc einen Summebutton wie er früher war (ohne die blöde Optionsauswahl)?
<ItaloRaver-> da biste wohl im wrong Chan x-D
<ItaloRaver-> offtopic ode gleich Libre / open Office ;-)
<kab0m> drc danke für deine hilfe, hab das problem gefunden und gelöst. ein usb 3.1 controller hat den suspend behindert :)
<drc> ah, sehr gut
<kab0m> drc was total seltsam war, da dieser controller das erst seit dem letzten update getan hat. vorher lief das ohne probleme *shrug*
<drc> kab0m: naja, vielleicht irgendwelche Änderungen im Treiber
<kab0m> Hat jemand von euch ne idee wie ich das besagte PCI device blackliste/sperre? Ich hab dessen ID in die datei /etc/modprobe.d/vfio.conf gepackt, aber es wird trotzdem noch beim boot vom system geladen und behindert dann wieder meinen standby.
<drc> ich würde einfach versuchen, wakeup für das gerät zu deaktivieren
<drc> `grep enabled /proc/acpi/wakeup` sollte dir eine Liste aller Wakeup-Trigger geben
<kab0m> drc das habe ich bereits versucht, das funktioniert leider nicht :( deswegen will ich das gerät lieber ans vfio-pci-module binden aber es wird beim boot immernoch an xhci_hcd gebunden...ich verstehe nur nicht wieso.
<drc> uh, das kann ich spontan auch nicht sagen
<drc> eventuell wird xhci_hcd einfach früher geladen und schnappt sich das gerät
#ubuntu-de 2020-06-13
<internet0815> Hallo was macht man wenn beim Booten das Display schwarz bleibt?
<tomreyn> den bildschirm an
<tomreyn> internet0815: oder sollten wir das als gegeben voraussetzen?
<internet0815> Ja der Bildschirm ist an
<tomreyn> internet0815: hast du noch paar mehr infos?
<tomreyn> sowas wie die ubuntu-version die du da hast, die kernelversion, die grafikhardware und den grafiktreiber (kernelmodul)?
<internet0815> Nein aber ich will mich auf den Gau vorbereiten. Was könnte ich in der Recoverykonsole machen?
<tomreyn> das heißt das problem besteht noch gar nicht aber du möchtest dich gerne prophylaktisch auf die eventualität des eintreffens des problems vorbereiten?
<internet0815> Ja richtig
<tomreyn> gut also ist es eine arbeitstheorie, dann wist du dir auch überlegt haben wieso das passieren könnte. und wenn das klar ist dann können wir mögliche gegenmaßnahmen oder diagnoseschritte besprechen.
<internet0815> tomreyn Ich danke dir für die hilfe.
<tomreyn> bittschön!
<k1l_> zuerst mal quiet und splash rausnehmen und gucken wo er da hängt
<tomreyn> ja, es sei denn die grafikkarte ist kaputt, oder ein anderer teil der hardware. drum wollte ich mal mehr über das szenario erfahren.
<k1l_> jo klar.
#ubuntu-de 2020-06-14
<nicole_> kann mir jemand verraten wie ich den torbrowser dazu bekomme nicht eine weitere Instanz (was nicht funktioniert) beim anklicken von Links oeffne sondern er dann in der vorhandenen Instanz arbeitet?
<dreamon> hallo. ist bei euch mtp zum handy auch so schrecklich langsam? 18.04 und 20.04.. kein unterschied
<ppq> dreamon, nur wenn es sehr viele, sehr kleine dateien sind. dann rödel er erstmal ewig, bis das eigentliche kopieren beginnt
<dreamon> ppq, videos werden nur rucklig wiedergegeben, vorschau muss man deaktivieren sonst kannst komplett vergessen
<ppq> dreamon, kopier es mal auf den rechner und schau, was da für ne datenrate bei rum kommt
<ppq> ein paar MB/s sollten es auch bei älteren smartphones sein
<ppq> .. wenn es nicht auf ner SD-karte liegt, die könnte dann natürlich auch ein flaschenhals sein
<dreamon> 27mb/s ist eigentlich ok. aber nach 10% "lib-mtp Fehler" dann muß ich handy abstecken und neu verbinden.. alles sehr lästig.
<ppq> ja, 27 MB/s sind gut. drei tests fallen mir ein, die du machen kannst. 1.: mit einem anderen kabel am selben usb-anschluss testen. 2.: mit dem selben kabel an einem anderen usb-anschluss testen. 3.: an einem anderen rechner testen (idealerweise auch anderes OS, win oder so)
<dreamon> libmtp-Fehler → could not get file from device
<ppq> achso, wenn es immer bei der selben datei passiert kann es natürlich auch ein problem im dateisystem des flashspeichers im telefon sein
<ppq> aber das weiß man ja sonst nach test 3
<nicole_> also die Nummer mit dem Browser will sich nicht hinbiegen lassen 
<dreamon> ppq, wie fix man das am handy?
<ppq> nicole_, probier mal strg+linksklick auf den link
<ppq> dreamon, wie fixt man was am handy?
<dreamon> Das Dateisystem reparieren am Handy.. <ppq> achso, wenn es immer bei der selben datei passiert kann es natürlich auch ein problem im dateisystem des flashspeichers im telefon sein
<ppq> dreamon, hast du die drei genannten tests denn schon gemacht?
<dreamon> 1+2 ja
<ppq> dann mach erstmal 3, fsck unter android laufen lassen ist nämlich etwas fummelig wie es aussieht https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2165870
<le_bot> Title: [HOW TO] Check your filesystem (a la 'fsck') | (at forum.xda-developers.com)
<ppq> kann sein, dass das nur für gerootete geräte mit custom recovery geht
<ppq> wenn es um ne SD-karte geht, kannst du die natürlich auch im rechner fscken
<ppq> bin jezt erstmal weg, viel erfolg
<tomreyn> nicole_: für tor browser support gehst du wahrscheinliuch am besten nach irc.OFTC.net, #tor
<nicole_> tomreyn, hehe da bin ich auch schon drueber gestolpert kann ich aber nicht beitreten und auch meinen Namen bei NickServ wird zwar registriert aber ich kann dennoch nicht beitreten. :)
<tomreyn> frag vielleicht mal in #oftc nach dort. das passt hier jetzt nicht so rein.
